# 2012-13 Football Transfer Discussion Thread



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*ARSENAL*
IN: Lucas Podolski (FC Koln, 11 mil), Oliver Giroud (Montpellier, 12 Mil), Daniel Waller (Fulham, Free), Santi Cazorla (Malaga, 16.5 mil)
OUT: George Brislen-Hall (Norwich City, Free), Sean McDermott (Sandnes Ulf, Free), Oğuzhan Özyakup (Besitkas, 400k), Ben Glasgow (Stoke, Free), Tom Cruise (Torquay, Free), Rhys Murphy (Telstar, Free), Jeffrey Monakana (Preston, Free), Joel Campbell (Real Betis, Loan), Alban Bunjaku (Sevilla, Free), Denilson (Sao Paulo, Loan), Gavin Hoyte (Dagenham & Redbridge, Free), Carlos Vela (Real Sociedad, 6 mil), Manuel Alumina (Watford, Free), Pedro Botelho (Paranaense, Free), James Campbell (Dundee United, Free), Benik Afobe (Bolton, Loan), Ryo Miyaichi (Wigan, Loan), Alex Song (Barcelona, 16.5 mil), Robin Van Persie (Manchester United, 24 mil), Kyle Bartley (Swansea, 1 mil), Wellington (Ponferradina, Loan), Henri Lansbury (Nottingham Forrest, 1 mil), Samuel Galindo (Loan, Deportivo Lugo), Daniel Boateng (Oxford, Loan), George Brislen-Hall (Iverness C.T, Free), Park Chu Young (Celta Vigo, Loan), Nicklas Bendtner (Juventus Loan)

*ASTON VILLA*
IN: Brett Holman (AZ, free), Karim El Ahmadi (Feyenoord, 2 mil), Matthew Lowton (Sheffield United, 3.3 mil), Ron Vlaar (Feyenoord, 3.3 mil), Joe Bennett (Middlesbrough, 2.5 mil), Ashley Westwood (Crewe Alexandria, 2 mil), Jordan Bowery (Chesterfield, 500k), Christian Benteke (KRC Genk, 7 mil)
OUT: Emile Heskey, Ebby Nelson Addy, Richard Bryan, Matthew Coton, Darious Darkin, Seb Jenkins (Released), Carlos Cuellar (Sunderland, Free), James Collins (West Ham, 2.8 mil), Connor Taylor (Watsall, Free), Reece Caira (Western Sydney, Free), Jean Makoun (Rennes, Loan), Nathan Delfouneso (Blackpool, Loan)

*CHELSEA*
IN: Marko Marin (Werder Bremen, 7 mil), Eden Hazard (Lille, 32 mil), Charly Junior Musonda, Lamisha Musonda, Tika Musonda (Anderlecht, Undisclosed), George Brady (Cannes, 250k), Oscar (Internacional, 28 mil), Thorgan Hazard (RC Lens, 880k), Cesar Azpilicueta (Marseille, 7 mil), Victor Moses (Wigan, 9 mil)
OUT: Jose Bosingwa (Queens Park Rangers, Free), Jeffrey Bruma (Loan, HSV), Didier Drogba (Shanghai Shenhua, Free), Thibaut Courtois (Atletico Madrid, Loan), Jacob Mellis (Barnsley, Free), Salomon Kalou (Lille, Free), Tamas Kalas, Patrick Van Aanholt (Vitesse, Loan), Marko Mitrovic (Brescia, Free), Rhys Taylor (Southend United, Free), Rohan Ince (Yeovil Town, Loan), Ulises Davila, Jhon Pirez (CE Sabadell, Loan), Milan Lalkovic, Matej Delac (Vitoria Guimaraes, Loan), Kenneth Omeruo (ADO Den Haag, Loan), Kevin De Bruyne (Werder Bremen, Loan), Romelu Lukaku (West Brom, Loan), Sam Walker (Bristol Rovers, Loan), Sam Hutchinson (Nottingham Forrest, Loan), Connor Clifford (Portsmouth, Loan), Josh McEachran (Middlesbrough, Loan), Ben Gordon (Birmingham City, Loan), Archange Nkumu (Yeovil Town, Loan), Amin Affane (Roda JC, Loan), Thorgan Hazard (Zulte Waregem, Loan), Nathan Chalobah (Watford, Loan), Yossi Benayoun (West Ham, Loan), Michael Essien (Real Madrid, Loan)

*EVERTON*
IN: Steven Naismith (Rangers, Free), Steve Pienaar (Tottenham, 5.1 mil), Kevin Mirallas (Olympiakos, 6.7 mil), Bryan Oviedo (Copenhagen, 1.2 mil), Matthew Kennedy (Kilmarnock, 100k)
OUT: James McFadden, Marcus Hahnemann, Adam Davies, Femi Orenuga (Released), Adam Forshaw (Brentford, Undisclosed), James Wallace (Tranmere, Undisclosed), Aristote Nsiala (Accrington Stanley, Free), Joao Silva (Levski Sofia, 350k), Tim Cahill (New York, 1 mil), Joseph Yobo (Fenerbahce, 2.2 mil), Jack Rodwell (Manchester City, 12 mil), Connor Roberts (Cheltenham Town, Free)

*FULHAM*
IN: George Williams (MK Dons, Undisclosed), Mladen Petric (HSV, Free), Sascha Riether (Cologne, Loan), Hugo Rodallega (Wigan, Free), Dimitar Berbatov (Manchester United, 4 mil), Kieran Richardson (Sunderland, 2.2 mil), Ashkan Dejagah (Wolfsburg, 2.2 mil)
OUT: Jonathan Cosgrove, Courtney Harris, Rob Maloney, Jack Dean, Oliver Monguel (Released), Andy Johnson (Queens Park Rangers, Free), Danny Murphy (Blackburn, Free), Pavel Pogrebnyak (Reading, Free), Daniel Waller (Arsenal, Free), Marcel Gecov (KAA Gent, 680k), Orlando Sa (AEL Limassol, Free), Bjorn Helge Riise (Lillestrom, Free), Dickson Etuhu (Blackburn, 1.6 mil), Richard Barroilhet (RKC Waalwijk, Free), Moussa Dembele, Clint Dempsey (Tottenham, 23.3 mil combined)

*LIVERPOOL*
IN: Fabio Borini (Roma, 11.5 mil), Joe Allen (Swansea City, 16.5 mil), Oussama Assaidi (SC Heerenveen, 3.5 mil), Nuri Sahin (Real Madrid, Loan), Samed Yesil (Bayer Leverkusen, 1 mil)
OUT: Fabio Aurelio (Gremio, Free), Dirk Kuyt (Fenerbahce, 800k), David Amoo, (Preston, Free), Emmanuel Gomis, Matthew McGiveron, Michael Roberts, Emmanuel Mendy (Released), Lewis Hatch (Accrington Stanley, Free), Joseph Rafferty (Rochdale, Free), Stephen Darby (Bradford City, Free), Maxi Rodriguez (Newell's Old Boys, Free), Connor Wearing (Shrewsbury Town, Free), Toni Silva (Barnsley, Compensation), Alberto Aquilani (Fiorentina, 7.8 mil), Craig Bellamy (Cardiff, Free), Kristjan Emilsson (FH Hafnarfjördur, Free), Charlie Adam (Stoke City, 4 mil), Nathan Eccleston (Blackpool, Free), Andy Carroll (West Ham, Loan), Jay Spearing (Bolton, Loan)

*MANCHESTER CITY*
IN: Mattias Bossaerts (Anderlecht, Undisclosed), Jack Rodwell (Everton, 12 mil), Richard Wright (Free), Scott Sinclair (Swansea, 6.2 mil), Maicon (Inter Milan, 5.2 mil), Matija Nastasic (Fiorentina, 10 mil + Stefan Savic), Javi Garcia (Benfica, 16 mil)
OUT: Owen Hargreaves, Paul Clowes, Luke Coulson, Tom Halsall, George King, Tom Smith, Bradley Robinson (Released), Omar Elabdellaoui (Feyenoord, Loan), Joan Angel Roman (Barcelona B, Free), Wayne Bridge (Brighton, Loan), Greg Cunningham (Bristol City, Undisclosed), Ahmed Benali (Brescia, Free), Gai Assulin (Racing Santander, Free), Vladmir Weiss (Pescara, 1.3 mil), Mohammed Abu (Rayo Vallecano, Loan), Stuart Taylor (Reading, Free), Sean Tse (South China AA, Free), Andrea Mancini (Real Valladolid B), Emmanuel Adebayor (Tottenham, 5 mil), Adam Johnson (Sunderland, 10 mil), Nigel De Jong (AC Milan, 3.5 mil), Stefan Savic (Fiorentia, Swap), Roque Santa Cruz (Malaga, Loan), Dedryck Boyata (FC Twente, Loan), Ryan McGivern (Hibernian, Loan)

*MANCHESTER UNITED*
IN: Shinji Kagawa (Dortmund, 12 mil), Nick Powell (Crewe Alexandra, 4 mil), Sean Goss (Exeter, 100k), Robin Van Persie (Arsenal, 24 mil), Alexander Buttner (Vitesse, 4.4 mil)
OUT: Ritchie De Laet, Matt James (Leicester, 2.2 mil combined), Michael Owen, Joe Coll (Released), Thomas Kuszczak (Brighton & Hove, Free), Oliver Norwood (Huddersfield, Free), Fabio (Queens Park Rangers, Loan), Paul Pogba (Juventus, Tribunal), Park Ji-Sung (Queens Park Rangers, 5 mil), John Cofie (Sheffield United, Loan), Sean McGinty (Oxford United, Loan), Reece Brown (Coventry City, Loan), Ben Amos (Hull City, Loan), Liam Jacob (Oldham, Free), Ezekiel Fryers (Standard Liege, Free), Dimitar Berbatov (Fulham, 4 mil), Luke Giverin, Gyliano van Velzen (Royal Antwerp, Loan)

*NEWCASTLE UNITED*
IN: Romain Amalfitano (Stade de Reims, Free), Gael Bigirimana (Coventry, 1.1 mil), Curtis Good (Melbourne Heart, 450k), Vurnon Anita (Ajax, 7.5 mil)
OUT: Samuel Adjei, Stephen Folan, Greg McDermott, Patrick Nzuzi (Released), Daniel Taylor (Oldham Athletic, Free), Danny Guthrie (Reading, Free), Leon Best (Blackburn, 3 mil), Jeff Henderson (Sligo Rovers, Free), Fraser Forster (Celtic, 2 mil), Peter Lovenkrands (Birmingham, Free), Alan Smith (MK Dons, Free), Steve Harper (Brighton & Hove Albion, 2 mil), Tamas Kadar (Roda JC, Free), Phil Airey (Spennymoor Town, Free), Ryan Donaldson (Gateshead, Free)

*NORWICH CITY*
IN: Steven Whittaker (Rangers, Free), Jacob Butterfield (Barnsley, Free), Michael Turner (Sunderland, 1.8 mil), Robert Snodgrass (Leeds, 2.8 mil), Javier Garrido (Lazio, Loan), Sebastien Bassong (Tottenham, 2.6 mil), Alexander Tettey (Rennes, 1.3 mil), Mark Bunn (Blackburn, 1.1 mil), Harry Kane (Tottenham, Loan)
OUT: Richard Brindley (Released), Adam Drury (Leeds, Free), Aaron Wilbraham (Crystal Palace, Free), Zak Whitbread (Leicester, Free), Andrew Crofts (Brighton, 330k), Josh Dawkin (Braintree Town, Free), Matthew Ball (Stevenage, Free), Daniel Ayala (Nottingham Forrest, Loan), James Vaughan (Huddersfield, Loan)

*QUEENS PARK RANGERS*
IN: Samba Diakite (Nancy, 3.5 mil), Ryan Nelsen (Tottenham, Free), Robert Green (West Ham, Free), Andy Johnson (Fulham, Free), Fabio (Manchester United, Loan), Park Ji-Sung (Manchester United, 5 mil), David Hoilett (Blackburn, Compensation), Jose Bosingwa (Chelsea, Free), Julio Cesar (Inter Milan, Free), Esteban Granero (Real Madrid, 7 mil), Sam Magro (Portsmouth, Free), Stephane Mbia (Marseille, 4.8 mil)
OUT: Danny Gabbidon, Gary Borrowdale, Lee Cook, Patrick Agyemang, Luke Olley, Akos Buzsaky (Released), Paddy Kenny (Leeds, 440k), Fitz Hall (Watford, Free), Rowan Vine (St Johnstone, Free), Helgar Helguson (Cardiff, Undisclosed), Bruno Perone (Tombense FC, Free), Peter Ramage (Crystal Palace, Free), Danny Shittu (Millwall FC, Free), Matthew Connolly, Tommy Smith (Cardiff, 880k combined), Jay Bothroyd (Sheffield Wednesday, Loan), Joey Barton (Marseille, Loan)

*READING*
IN: Garath McCleary (Nottingham Forrest, Bosman), Pavel Pogrebnyak (Fulham, Free), Danny Guthrie (Newcastle, Free), Nicky Shorey (West Brom, Free), Pierce Sweeney (Bray Wanderers, Undisclosed), Adrian Mariappa (Watford, 3.3 mil), Chris Gunter (Nottingham Forest, 2.3 mil), Stuart Taylor (Manchester City, Free)
OUT: Andy Griffin, Cedric Baseya, John Goddard, Simon Locke, Carl McHugh, Jack Mills, Frankie Raymond, Jacob Walcott, Ethan Gage, David Murphy, Cameron Edwards (Released), Joseph Mills (Burnley, Loan), Gozie Ugwu (Yeovil, Loan), Michael Hector (Shrewsbury, Loan), Angus MacDonald (Wimbledon, Free), Tomasz Cywka (Barnsley, Free), Brian Howard (Portsmouth, Free), Karl Sheppard (Accrington Stanley, Loan), Brett Williams (Woking, Loan), Mikkel Anderson, Jordan Obita (Portsmouth, Loan), Michail Antonio (Sheffield Wednesday, 800k)

*SOUTHAMPTON*
IN: Jay Rodriguez (Burnley, 7 mil), Steven Davis (Rangers, Free), Nathaniel Clyne (Crystal Palace, Compensation), Paulo Gazzaniga (Gillingham, Undisclosed), Emmanuel Mayuka (BSC Young Boys, 3.5 mil), Maya Yoshida (VVV-Venlo, 2.2 mil), Gaston Ramirez (Bologna, 13.3 mil)
OUT: Radhi Jaidi (Retired), David Connolly, Steve Mowthorpe, Connor O'Sullivan, Dan Bowman (Released), Aaron Martin (Crystal Palace, Loan), Lee Holmes (Preston North End, Free), Bartosz Bialkowski (Notts County, Free), Ryan Doble (Shrewsbury Town, Free), Harlee Dean (Brentford, Free), Jack Dovey (Eastleigh, Free), Aaron Martin (Crystal Palace, Loan), Tommy Forecast (Gillingham, Loan), Aarran Racine (Forest Green Rovers, Free), Jonathan Forte (Crawley Town, Loan), Lee Barnard (Bournemouth, Loan), Billy Sharp (Nottingham Forrest, Loan), Dean Hammond (Brighton, Loan)

*STOKE CITY*
IN: Ben Glasgow (Arsenal, Free), Jamie Ness (Rangers, Free), Michael Kightly (Wolves, 3 mil), Geoff Cameron (Houston Dynamo, 1.8 mil), Maurice Edu (Rangers, 500k), Charlie Adam (Liverpool, 4 mil), Steven N'Zonzi (Blackburn, 3 mil)
OUT: Andrew Davies (Bradford, Free), Salif Diao, Tom Soares (Released), Jonathan Woodgate (Middlesbrough, Free), Danny Collins (Nottingham Forrest, Undisclosed), Matthew Lund (Bristol Rovers, Loan), Florent Cuvelier (Walsall, Loan), Ryan Brunt (Leyton Orient, Loan), Ricardo Fuller (Charlton, Free), Louis Moult (Northampton, Free)

*SUNDERLAND*
IN: Carlos Cuellar (Aston Villa, Free), Louis Saha (Tottenham, Free), Adam Johnson (Manchester City, 10 mil), Steven Fletcher (Wolves, 12 mil), Danny Rose (Tottenham, Loan)
OUT: Craig Gordon, Liam Bagnall, Jordan Lavender, James Brace, Brett Elliot, Oumare Tounkara (Released), Cristian Riveros (Kayserispor, 250k), Trevor Carson (Bury, Free), George McCartney (West Ham, Free), Asamoah Gyan (Al-Ain, 6.6 mil), Michael Liddle (Accrington, Free), Jordan Cook (Charlton, Free), Marcos Angeleri (Estudiantes, Free), Michael Turner (Norwich City, 1.8 mil), Lewis King (Stockport County, Free), Kieran Richardson (Fulham, 2.2 mil), Ahmed Elmohamady (Hull City, Loan)

*SWANSEA CITY*
IN: Jonathan De Guzman (Villarreal, Loan), Chico (Genoa, 2.2 mil), Michu (Rayo Vallecano, 2.3 mil), Itay Schechter (Kaiserslautern, Loan), Kyle Bartley (Arsenal, 1 mil), Jamie Proctor (Preston North End, Undisclosed), Ki Sung-Yueng (Celtic, 6 mil), Pablo Hernandez (Valencia, 5.5 mil)
OUT: Jose Moreira, Ferrie Bodde, Jordan Smith, Casey Thomas, Joseph Walsh, Scott Donnelly (Released), Joe Allen (Liverpool, 16.5 mil), Scott Sinclair (Manchester City, 6.2 mil), Andrea Orlandi (Brighton, Free), Federico Bessone (Swindon, Free), Stephen Dobbie (Brighton, 1 mil)

*TOTTENHAM*
IN: Gylfi Sigurdsson (Hoffenheim, 7.4 mil), Jan Vertonghen (Ajax, 7.5 mil), Emmanuel Adebayor (5 mil), Moussa Dembele (Fulham, 15 mil), Hugo Lloris (Lyon, 8 mil), Clint Dempsey (Fulham, 6.6 mil)
OUT: Ben Alnwick (Barnsley, Free), Oscar Jansson (Shamrock Rovers, Free), Jesse Lassen, Kudus Oyenuga (Released), Ryan Nielsen (Queens Park Rangers, Free), Niko Kranjcar (Dinamo Kiev, 5.5 mil), Vedran Corluka (Lokomotiv Moscow, 5.5 mil), Bongani Khumalo (PAOK Saloniki, Loan), Lee Angol (Wycombe, Free), Massimo Luongo (Ipswich, Loan), Steve Pienaar (Everton, 5.1 mil), Louis Saha (Sunderland, Free), Mirko Ranieri (FC Esperia, Free), Ryan Fredericks (Brentford, Loan), Sebastien Bassong (Norwich, 2.6 mil), Luka Modric (Real Madrid, 33 mil), Rafael Van Der Vaart (Hamburger SV, 10 mil), Giovani Dos Santos (Real Mallorca, 1.7 mil), Harry Kane (Norwich, Loan)

*WEST BROM*
IN: Ben Foster (Birmingham, 4 mil), Yassine El Ghanassy (KAA Genk, Loan), Claudio Yacob (Racing Club de Avellaneda, Free), Markus Rosenberg (Werder Bremen, Free), Romelu Lukaku (Chelsea, Loan), Goran Popov (Dynamo Kyiv, Loan)
OUT: Somen Tchoyi, Jamie Edge (Released), Joe Mattock (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Keith Andrews (Bolton, Free), Lateef Elford-Alliyu (Bury, Free), Nicky Shorey (Reading, Free), Paul Scharner (Hamburger, Free), Paul Downing (Walsall, Free), Marton Fulop (Asteras Tripolis, Free), Simon Cox (Nottingham Forrest, 2.2 mil)

*WEST HAM*
IN: Stephen Henderson (Portsmouth, Undisclosed), Jussi Jaaskelainen (Bolton, Free), Mohammed Diame (Wigan, Free), George McCartney (Sunderland, Free), Modibo Maiga (FC Sochaux, 5.2 mil), Raphael Spiegel (Grasshopper, Undisclosed), James Collins (Aston Villa, 2.8 mil), Alou Diarra (Marseille, 2.2 mil), Matt Jarvis (Wolves, 8.3 mil), Yossi Benayoun (Chelsea, Loan), Andy Carroll (Liverpool, Loan)
OUT: Papa Bouba Diop, John Carew, Péter Kurucz (Released), Ruud Boffin (Eskişehirspor, Free), Robert Green (QPR, Free), Sam Cowler (Barnet, Undisclosed), Jordan Brown (Barnet, Free), Julien Faubert (Elazığspor, Free), Freddie Sears (Colchester, Free), Frank Nouble (Wolverhampton, Free), Oliver Lee (Barnet, Free), Pablo Barrera (Cruz Azul, Undisclosed), Marek Stech (Yeovil Town, Free), Abdoulaye Faye (Hull City, Free), Ravel Morrison (Birmingham, Loan), Cristian Montaño (Oldham, Undisclosed), Sam Baldock (Bristol City, Loan), Nicky Maynard (Cardiff, 2.2 mil)

*WIGAN ATHLETIC*
IN: Frasier Fyvie (Aberdeen, 550k), Ivan Ramis (5.2 mil), Ryo Miyaichi (Arsenal, Loan), Arouna Kone (Levante, 3.3 mil)
OUT: Chris Kirkland (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Mohammed Diame (West Ham, Free), Steve Gohouri (Released), Hugo Rodallega (Fulham, Free), Connor Sammon (Derby County, 1.2 mil), Victor Moses (Chelsea, 9 mil), Hendry Thomas (Colorado Rapids, Free), Ryan Watson, Adam Dawson (Accrington Stanley, Loan), Nouha Dicko (Blackpool, Loan), Roman Golobart (Tranmere, Loan)

*MAJOR TRANSFERS OUTSIDE THE PREMIER LEAGUE*

Mark Van Bommel (AC Milan -> PSV, free)
Riccardo Montolivo (Fiorentina -> AC Milan, free)
Marco Reus (Gladbach -> Dortmund, 12 mil)
Lucas Barrios (Dortmund -> Guangzhou, 10.5 mil)
Xherdan Shaqiri (FC Basel -> Bayern Munich, 10 mil)
Dante (Gladbach -> Bayern Munich, 4.1 mil)
Ivica Olic (Bayern Munich -> Wolfsburg, Free)
Chinedu Obasi (Hoffenheim -> Schalke, 3.5 mil)
Rene Adler (Leverkusen -> HSV, Free)
Eren Derdiyok (Leverkusen -> Hoffenheim, 4.8 mil)
Matthieu Delpierre (Stuttgart -> Hoffenheim, Free)
Tim Wiese (Werder Bremen -> Hoffenheim, Free)
Artjoms Rudnevs (Lech Poznan -> HSV, 3.1 mil)
Dusan Tadic (FC Groningen -> FC Twente, 6.7 mil)
Zakaria Labyad (PSV -> Sporting CP, Free)
Raul (Schalke 04 -> Al-Sadd, Free)
Tom Starke (Hoffenheim -> Bayern Munich, Free)
Bakaye Traore (Nancy -> AC Milan, Free)
Fredy Guarin (FC Porto -> Inter, 9.6 mil)
Granit Xhaka (FC Basel -> Gladbach, 7.4 mil)
Eduardo Vargas (Universidad de Chile -> Napoli, 10 mil)
Mario Fernandes (Gremio -> CSKA Moscow, 11.4 mil)
Ola John (Twente -> Benfica, 7.2 mil)
Marco Di Vaio (Bologna -> Montreal Impact, Free)
Diego Lopez (Villarreal -> Sevilla, 3.1 mil)
Arouna Kone (Sevilla -> Levante, Free)
Dida (AC Milan/Retirement -> Atletica Portuguesa, Free)
Peniel Mlapa (Hoffenheim -> Gladbach, Undisclosed)
Assani Lukimya-Mulongoti (Fortuna Dusseldorf -> Werder Bremen, Undisclosed)
Sokratis Papastathopoulos (Genoa -> Werder Bremen, 4 mil)
Cristian Rodriguez (FC Porto > Atletico Madrid, Free)
Claudio Pizarro (Werder Bremen -> Bayern Munich, Free)
Andres Guardado (Deportivo -> Valencia, Free)
Hamit Altintop (Real Madrid -> Galatasaray, Free)
Martin Caceres (Sevila -> Juventus, 7 mil)
Rodrigo Palacio (Genoa -> Inter, 9.7 mil)
Mitchell Weiser (FC Koln -> Bayern Munich, 2.2 mil)
Ivan Marcano (Villarreal -> Rubin Kazan, 6m)
Henrique (FC Barcelona -> Palmeiras, Free)
Jaime Valdes (Sporting CP -> Parma, 1.8m)
Emre Belozoglu (Fenerbahce -> Atletico Madrid, Free)
David Abraham (FC Basel -> Getafe, Free)
Angel Lafita (Real Zaragoza -> Getafe, Free)
Ronaldinho (Flamengo -> Atletico Mineiro, Free)
Hedwiges Maduro (Valencia -> Sevilla, Free)
Bastian Oczipka (Bayer Leverkusen -> Frankfurt, 520k)
Gonzalo Castro (Mallorca -> Real Sociedad, Free)
Sotiris Ninis (Panathinaikos -> Parma, Free)
Viktor Elm (Heerenveen -> AZ Alkmaar, Free)
Goran Pandev (Inter Milan -> Napoli, 6.6 mil)
Igor Stefanovic (Santa Clara -> Porto, Free)
Ezequiel Lavezzi (Napoli -> Paris St Germain, 25 mil)
Willians (Flamengo -> Udinese, 2.6 mil)
Gennaro Gattuso (AC Milan -> Sion, Free)
Emanuele Giaccherini (Cesena -> Juventus, 4mil)
Stephan El Shaarawy (Genoa -> Milan, 11 mil)
Alexander Merkel (Milan -> Genoa, Undisclosed)
Sebastian Giovinco (Parma -> Juventus, 9.7 mil)
Marvin Martin (Sochaux -> Lille, 8.8 mil)
Felipe (Standard Liege -> Hannover 96, 2.2 mil)
Jordi Alba (Valencia -> Barcelona, 12.5 mil)
Marko Mandzukic (Wolfsburg -> Bayern Munich, 11.5 mil)
Daniel Congre (Toulouse -> Montpellier, 4.4 mil)
Anthony Mounier (Nice -> Montpellier, 3.1 mil)
Yohan Mollo (Granada -> Nancy, 1.7 mil)
Jakob Poulsen (FC Midtjylland -> Monaco, 1 mil)
Kevin Constant (Genoa -> AC Milan, Loan)
Mattia Destro (Genoa -> Siena, 1.1m[CO])
Albin Ekdal (Cagliari -> Juventus, 1 mil)
Alessandro Diamanti (Brescia -> Bologna, 4.2 mil)
Oliver Kirch (Kaiserslautern -> Dortmund, 350k)
Julian Schieber (VFB Stuttgart -> Dortmund, 5.3 mil)
Emanuel Pogatetz (Hannover 96 -> VFL Wolfsburg, 2 mil)
Vaclav Pilar (Hradec Kavlove -> VFL Wolfsburg, 880k)
Gabriel Torje (Udinese -> Granada, Loan)
Michel (Valencia -> Levante, Free)
Aritz Aduriz (Valencia -> Athletic Bilbao, 1.75 mil)
Alvaro Dominguez (Valencia -> Gladbach, 7 mil)
Przemyslaw Tyton (Roda JC -> PSV, 2 mil)
Marko Devic (Metalist -> Shakhtar, 3.5 mil)
Yakubu (Blackburn -> Guangzhou R&F, Free)
Kyle Lafferty (Rangers -> FC Sion, Free)
Frederic Kanoute (Sevilla -> Beijing Guoan, Free)
Bas Dost (SC Heerenveen -> VfL Wolfsburg, 7.9 mil)
Lacina Traore (Kuban Krasnodar -> Anzhi Makhachkala, 15.8 mil)
Ceara (PSG -> Cruzeiro, Free)
Kwadwo Asamoah (Udinese -> Juventus, 7.8 mil)
Mauricio Isla (Udinese -> Juventus, 6.6 mil)
Javi Marquez (Espanyol -> Mallorca, 880k)
Mattia Cassani (Palermo -> Fiorentina, 3.2 mil)
Amauri (Fiorentina -> Parma, Free)
Alessandro Nesta (AC Milan -> Montreal Impact, Free)
Joao Pereira (Sporting Libson -> Valencia, 3.3 mil)
Philipp Wollscheid (Nuremberg -> Leverkusen, 6.6 mil)
Ciro Immobile (Pescara -> Genoa, Loan)
Sulley Muntari (Inter -> AC Milan, Free)
Ederson (Lyon -> Lazio, Free)
Tranquillo Barnetta (Leverkusen -> Schalke, Free)
Nuno Gomes (Braga -> Blackburn, Free)
Thiago Ribeiro (CA Rentistas -> Cagliari, 4.8 mil)
Lucio (Inter Milan -> Juventus, Free)
Matias Silvestre (Palermo -> Inter Milan, Loan)
Samir Handanovic (Udinese -> Inter Milan, 11 mil)
Miguel Veloso (Genoa -> Dynamo Kyiv, 6.6 mil)
Gelson Fernandes (St-Etienne -> Sporting CP, Free)
Diego Forlan (Inter Milan -> Internacional, Free)
Maxi Lopez (Catania -> Sampdoria, Loan)
Eljero Elia (Juventus -> Werder Bremen, 4.8 mil)
Mounir El Hamdaoui (Ajax -> Fiorentina, 700k)
Seydou Keita (Barcelona -> Dalian, Free)
Danijel Pranjic (Bayern Munich -> Sporting Lisbon, Free)
Naldo (Werder Bremen -> Wolfsburg, 4.4 mil)
Marco Verratti (Pescara -> Paris St Germain, 9.7 mil)
Zlatan Ibrahimovic (AC Milan -> Paris St Germain, 17.5 mil)
Luuk De Jong (FC Twente -> Borussia Monchengladbach, 13 mil)
Valon Behrami (Fiorentina -> Napoli, 7 mil)
Michael Bradley (Chievo -> Roma, 3.3 mil)
Thiago Silva (AC Milan -> Paris St Germain, 37 mil)
Marco Motta (Juventus -> Bologna, Loan)
Fernando Gago (Real Madrid -> Valencia, 3.1 mil)
Leandro Castan (Corinthians -> Roma, 4.4 mil)
Sergio Carnales (Real Madrid -> Valencia, 6.6 mil)
Fagner (Vasco da Gama -> Wolfsburg, 2.6 mil)
Federico Balzaretti (Palermo -> Roma, 4 mil)
Borja Valero (Fiorentina -> Villarreal, 6.2 mil)
Emile Viviano (Palermo -> Fiorentina, Loan)
Mattia Destro (Genoa -> Roma, Loan)
Matias Fernandez (Sporting Lisbon -> Fiorentina, 2.8 mil)
Joan Capdevila (Benfica -> Espanyol, 300k)
Ludovic Giuly (Monaco -> Lorient, Free)
Cristian Zapata (Villareal -> AC Milan, Loan)
Joselu (Real Madrid -> Hoffenheim, 5.3 mil)
David Pizarro (Roma -> Fiorentina, Loan)
Olof Mellberg (Olympiacos -> Villareal, Free)
Lucas Moura (Sao Paulo -> Paris St Germain, 35 mil)
Fernando Cavenaghi (River Plate -> Villareal, Free)
Felipe Melo (Juventus - Galatasaray, Loan)
Lucas Ocampos (River Plate -> AS Monaco, 12 mil)
Milan Badelj (Dinamo -> Hamburger, 3.5 mil)
Nelson Valez (Rubin Kazan -> Valencia, Loan)
Milan Bisevac (Paris St Germain -> Lyon, 2.4 mil)
Giampaolo Pazzini (Inter Milan -> AC Milan, 11 mil)
Antonio Cassano (AC Milan -> Inter Milan, 4.4 mil)
Walter Gargano (Napoli -> Inter Milan, Loan)
Alessio Cerci (Fiorentina -> Turin, 2.2 mil)
Aly Cissokho (Lyon -> Valencia, 5.3 mil)
Alvaro Pereira (FC Porto -> Inter Milan, 8.8 mil)
Petr Jiracek (Wolfsburg -> Hamburger SV, 3.5 mil)
M'Baye Niang (Stade Caen -> AC Milan, 2.6 mil)
Adrian Mutu (Cesena -> Ajaccio, Free)
Marco Borellio (Roma -> Genoa, Loan)
Alberto Gilardino (Genoa -> Bologona, Loan)
Javi Martinez (Athletic Bilbao -> Bayern Munich, 35 mil)
Bojan (Roma -> AC Milan, Loan)
Javier Saviola (Benfica -> Malaga, Free)
Ibrahim Afellay (Barcelona -> Schalke, Loan)
Juan Vargas (Fiorentina -> Genoa, Loan)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:hesk2:hesk2:hesk2

The big question is where will Heskey go?

Podolski looks a bargain at the 12 million range.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Podolski looks a bargain at the 12 million range.


Hope he can step up and chip in with a fair few goals next season, I'm not sure if RVP will be capable of having the same kind of season again. Rumours of Verthongen and M'Vila are making me hopeful that Wenger's not finished his summer business yet, although I don't think either of those 2 will actually end up signing for the Gooners.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be really interested to see where Del Piero goes, still can go even at 37. 

:hesk2 will somehow make it back into a prem team I reckon. Just wouldn't be the top flight without him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Adler to HSV is a great bit of business for them, before his knee tendonitis problem he was a quality keeper and was ahead of Neuer for the German side too for a while. Montolivo to Milan was pretty obvious and seems Hoffenheim are looking to get back higher up the table.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal should of waited a few weeks, then they would have got Podolski for around 5 million, as he has a relgation clause in his contract



I reckon Fergie will sign Clyne from palace on a free, Hopefully Kagawa for around £12m, a surprise striker, perhaps del piero, then hopefully a central midfielder


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah it will be interesting to see where Podolski fits into Arsenals' 433, most likely on the left. Always thought Arsenal would fit in better with a 451 with Van Persie in the hole behind a more out and out striker like a Drogba, Falcao, Gomez type.

I could see Heskey doing a decent job in the championship just like Kevin Phillps has done in recent years.

:hesk2


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Owen gone? it will be interesting where he goes next.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He'll retire. He doesn't give 2 shits about football, hasn't for years.

Also, Alan Smith released :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Heskey will go Sunderland.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

So Montolivo went to milan. Aquilani will go back to liverpool for sure. Hope roma make good signings so we can get cl spot next season.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Heskey will go Sunderland.*


Please no.

I hear Leicester want him. Go there Emile, go there!

We do need a striker. I'd rather we took someone like Steven Fletcher from Wolves. Good in the air and decent finisher, would probably fit in well w/ Larsson and McClean.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Shepard said:


> Please no.
> 
> I hear Leicester want him. Go there Emile, go there!
> 
> We do need a striker. I'd rather we took someone like Steven Fletcher from Wolves. Good in the air and decent finisher, would probably fit in well w/ Larsson and McClean.




But why have a striker when you can have :hesk2 ???

In all seriousness I could see him going to West Ham if they go up. Would suit Big Sam's classic English "LOB BALL UP TOP TO LARGE BLOKE" tactics. 

Gattuso is another free agent that could really attract some interest. Getting on a bit, yes. But I would be surprised if a fair few clubs didn't come in for him if the wages are right.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> But why have a striker when you can have :hesk2 ???
> 
> In all seriousness I could see him going to West Ham if they go up. Would suit Big Sam's classic English "LOB BALL UP TOP TO LARGE BLOKE" tactics.
> 
> Gattuso is another free agent that could really attract some interest. Getting on a bit, yes. But I would be surprised if a fair few clubs didn't come in for him if the wages are right.


He's said he wants to come to us (Rangers), and he said he isn't fussed about money, just depending on our transfer embargo appeal appeal...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

5th-Horseman said:


> I will be really interested to see where Del Piero goes, still can go even at 37.


Yeah along with him you've got the likes of Nesta, Gattuso, Seedorf, Inzaghi and am I right in thinking Flamini is out of contract too? I've not seen much of him since him move to Milan but if he's anything like he was when he left us, I'd deffo have him back at Arsenal.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> He's said he wants to come to us (Rangers), and he said he *isn't fussed about money*, just depending on our transfer embargo appeal appeal...




I've just got this picture in my head of :hesk1 on the street, homeless, unshaven and begging for a club "I don't even demand wages. I really did play for England. Please, someone just sign me! I've got a better goal ratio than Andy Caroll, honest!"


And yeah I think any of those Italian players could be of use for quite a few clubs. Only stumbling blocks are age and wages.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

just1988 said:


> Yeah along with him you've got the likes of Nesta, Gattuso, Seedorf, Inzaghi and am I right in thinking Flamini is out of contract too? I've not seen much of him since him move to Milan but if he's anything like he was when he left us, I'd deffo have him back at Arsenal.


Flamini is average now, but he will probably stay, milan offered him a contract and i think he will accept.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Flamini is average now, but he will probably stay, milan offered him a contract and i think he will accept.





just1988 said:


> Yeah along with him you've got the likes of Nesta, Gattuso, Seedorf, Inzaghi and am I right in thinking Flamini is out of contract too? I've not seen much of him since him move to Milan but if he's anything like he was when he left us, I'd deffo have him back at Arsenal.


Hard to say as he's been out all season with a torn ACL so how he recovers will be the key to that one. Played in both Milans last two games and put in good performances so they've offered him a new 2 year deal.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If we don't get Kagawa at this point I punch a bebe.

Kagawa, Martinez and Baines plz. With Del Piero coming in for the LEGEND factor.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.transfermarkt.co.uk/en/spieler/vertragsende/basics_GB1_2012.html for players coming out of contract, just change the leagues. if a loanee is listed twice it means their original contract + loan contract is ending (adebayor, for example, is listed cos his loan contract is expiring, not his original one with us.)


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hargreaves gone? Oh my, what a shock....

Owen gone? Oh my, what a shock....

KAGAWA 7 :mark:.

Or Nani 7, or Valencia 7. They're all good.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What is the latest of M'Vila going to Arsenal? haven't heard anything for a while.

If Robin stays and we have Podolski and M'Vila in the team aswell as Jack back we could actually mount a Title challenge *knocks on wood*

I like the look of

--------M'Vila-------
Jack--------------Arteta

Sorry Song


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Is bridge still on the city payroll ?

Mancini should keep him around just so he can fap to frankie.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> So Montolivo went to milan. Aquilani will go back to liverpool for sure. Hope roma make good signings so we can get cl spot next season.


Aqua :no: I like the guy but we may as well try to offload him since he rather be in italy. 

As for Bridge yeah I believe he is still under contract with City. Not for much longer i'd imagine though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bridge and santa cruz's contract run out next season if we cant move them on (i sincerely doubt it)

thanks noclues


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> bridge and santa cruz's contract run out next season if we cant move them on (i sincerely doubt it)
> 
> thanks noclues


Aren't both of those guys on about £80,000 a week each? no chance anybody will pay a transfer fee for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, bridge on 80 and rsc on like 75k. ridiculous. best bet is to try and loan them out for like a % of their wages and at least save some money that way.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Was just gonna say that Kiz. Seems like the best bet. 

Whats Adebayour wages saying as well? extorniate as well no doubt. like someone mentioned in the other thread maybe a PSG or someone will come in for him but I doubt any premier legaue team will take him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

170k


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What is the latest of M'Vila going to Arsenal? haven't heard anything for a while.
> 
> If Robin stays and we have Podolski and M'Vila in the team aswell as Jack back we could actually mount a Title challenge *knocks on wood*
> 
> ...


It'd be more like M'Vila-Song-Arteta, with Rosicky on the right wing and Poldi on the left and van Persie up top. I don't think Wilshere will be ready to play by August. Even if he is fully clear, there will be fitness issues and lack of form because he would have been away from football for nearly a year. News is Wilshere will have another minor surgery on his left knee this time. God, the poor lad never seems to recover.

Never mind, I don't think van Persie will stay--unless Wenger forces him to stay and see out his contract. The only other way van Persie stays is if he ends up being injured in the Euros.

Not sure what happened on the M'Vila deal. We were set to sign him, but it seems... I just hope we sign him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 170k


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Yeah good luck getting rid of him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Adebayor was willing to take a pay-cut, Spurs would have surely gotten him permanently.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently :viera has flown to france to get m'vila

would be hilarious if we snatched him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Viera has done his best to steal our targets so I wouldn't be surprised. City have DEM WAGES!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd be 100% ready to pay Wayne Bridge 80k a week to live next door to me. Is it an option?*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

You know its gunna happen :wenger


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The worse thing would be van Persie moving out; City signing M'Vila, and we ending up with 3/4 teenagers.

Depressing...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dortmund in for Bendtner 


:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> The worse thing would be van Persie moving out; City signing M'Vila, and we ending up with 3/4 teenagers.
> 
> *Depressing...*


Thought Arsenal fans would be used to it by now 8*D


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

WTF City don't even need M'Vila, he'd be warming their bench. They don't need Robin either, just signing players so other teams can't have them.

You watch, they will try and sign Kagawa cause United want him.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Dortmund in for Bendtner
> 
> 
> :lmao




Now _that's_ despressing.

Still remember the Carling Cup Final interview a couple of seasons back "I might be the best player on the planet" or something to that effect.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Viera has done his best to steal our targets so I wouldn't be surprised. City have DEM WAGES!


... and DEM TROPHIES!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pffft.

Kagawa is going to arsenal.

Wenger knows 4 words of japanese and London has better asian food restaurants than Madchester.


Why have money and success when you can have a satisfied palate.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dortmund going in for Bendtner? :lmao

Should be after Berbatov tbh, he'd fit in quite well for BVB.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arsenal Transfer Saga:

Breaking News: Arsenal are in for Messi! Stay tuned!

Breaking News: Talks die down.

Breaking News: Japanese Messi, Miyaichi returns from his loan spell!

Yeah.




Chain Gang solider said:


> Thought Arsenal fans would be used to it by now 8*D


Well... The thought of 8 years without a trophy... Yikes!




DeeCee said:


> ... and DEM TROPHIES!


Not much.




Cliffy Byro said:


> Pffft.
> 
> *Kagawa is going to arsenal.*
> 
> ...


I wish. But...


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

SAINT NICK actually had a good season with us. He's a pretty able target man and good with the ball at his feet. Not the best finisher though. I'd be interested to see him at Dortmund albeit there's a chance he'd flop. Wouldn't have minded us signing him @ all if his wages weren't lolsohigh


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Zak Whitbread and Aaron Wilbraham are both leaving Norwich on bosmans, Sunderland and Leeds are rumoured to be after Whitbread, not just a recent rumour either as it has been a talking point for months with Zak running down his contract.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Bridge needs to come back to the saints. :side:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ITV reporter on twitter saying United are signing Hazard for £45million

Expect him to be confirmed as a City player tomorrow.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> ITV reporter on twitter saying United are signing Hazard for £45million
> 
> Expect him to be confirmed as a City player tomorrow.


yeah ridiculous are his release clause is around £35m


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe united could afford hazard if glazers werent bleeding them dry


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

We've had plenty of interest in a buy out but they aren't interested in selling.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Well i collate the stories from the relvany papers this morning City are buying

Hazard
Cavani
Lavezzi
Llorente
Ibrahmiovich (swap Tev or Mario)
Chellini

well a buying summer for the admin dept. then?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Arsenal should of waited a few weeks, then they would have got Podolski for around 5 million, as he has a relgation clause in his contract
> 
> I reckon Fergie will sign Clyne from palace on a free, Hopefully Kagawa for around £12m, a surprise striker, perhaps del piero, then hopefully a central midfielder


Wating that long would also have attracted a lot of the big guns. Hardly anyone who can accomodate him would turn down 5m.



Shepard said:


> Please no.
> 
> I hear Leicester want him. Go there Emile, go there!
> 
> We do need a striker. I'd rather we took someone like Steven Fletcher from Wolves. Good in the air and decent finisher, would probably fit in well w/ Larsson and McClean.


Aren't you being linked with Llorente? :lmao



Razor King said:


> It'd be more like M'Vila-Song-Arteta, with Rosicky on the right wing and Poldi on the left and van Persie up top. I don't think Wilshere will be ready to play by August. Even if he is fully clear, there will be fitness issues and lack of form because he would have been away from football for nearly a year. News is Wilshere will have another minor surgery on his left knee this time. God, the poor lad never seems to recover.
> 
> Never mind, I don't think van Persie will stay--unless Wenger forces him to stay and see out his contract. The only other way van Persie stays is if he ends up being injured in the Euros.
> 
> Not sure what happened on the M'Vila deal. We were set to sign him, but it seems... I just hope we sign him.


Rosicky on the right, ugh. I hope not. Theo should retain his place.

M'Vila deal is apparently to be announced after Rennes finish their season, next week. A fair amount of good people saying it's done, although I don't know. We'll see.

I'd rather I wait to see how this summer pans out before I post any XIs, as this RvP thing will go on til after the EUROs. It was never going to be cleared up in that '4 day deadline' bullshit the Mirror printed. I think he'll stay on, but if he doesn't then the window changes for us, and in a bad way at that. We either keep him and send a negative message to the rest of the squad that we have a wantaway captain (ala Cesc) or we sell him while we can make some decent money. Only thing is, that money has to be re-invested. Which it probably won't. A good summer would be bringing in 3 or 4 quality players, clearing out the wage absorbers and building. If we get 3rd next year, it's a good building block, as we can add next year as well. As it has been for the past 7 years, it's still about building. Keeping quality & adding quality. We never seem to do it in the same window.



Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently :viera has flown to france to get m'vila
> 
> would be hilarious if we snatched him.


That source was also the one that 'broke' Hazard > Arsenal & Gervinho > City last year. And that was when everyone knew Gervinho had signed for Arsenal. In principle it makes sense why City'd go for him, but the source is pretty much bollocks.


Forgot about DeeCee, what happened to us finishing outside the top 6 :roy


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Rumours: According to Marca, Man Utd have signed Eden Hazard & are very close to signing Kagawa

So Kagawa to Arsenal and Hazard to City then


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Rumours: According to Marca, Man Utd have signed Eden Hazard & are very close to signing Kagawa
> 
> So Kagawa to Arsenal and Hazard to City then


nah Marca saw Hazard saying he was going to manchester, and they just assume Manchester is United. Kagawa wont sign yet, he has just gone on international duty with Japan, and that goes on till the 12th of June, so if anything happens it will probably be after that


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Man Utd news: Hazard signs!
https://www.google.co.uk/search?rlz...A&biw=1366&bih=667&sei=m0O2T8r6Fa6o0AXTqcmrCg


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Rosicky on the right, ugh. I hope not. Theo should retain his place.
> 
> M'Vila deal is apparently to be announced after Rennes finish their season, next week. A fair amount of good people saying it's done, although I don't know. We'll see.
> 
> ...


On van Persie--well, it seems he's waiting for Barcelona/Madrid to come for him. I can see him going to City now because Juve won't be able to match City's offer and I don't think the Spanish clubs will come for him. Same scenario as Mr. Ballon d'Or ala Nasri.

I don't care if van Persie leaves. Don't want to keep players such as van Persie in the team. We saw that with Cesc. This whole thing looks Nasri-esque to me. If he doesn't want to sign, fuck him off.

We can get Lavezzi for a relatively cheaper price since Napoli are out of the CL. Arsenal is a top destination for most players despite what is going on internally. If City come up with a 30 million bid, I'd say sell van Persie UNLESS he is interested in staying.

We already have Podolski and with Poldi up top; Lavezzi on the right--we're as good as ever. This whole "replacing" thing seems to be a dream at Arsenal though. This is Arsenal... But it's about time we really sent a message. van Persie is just a player. Nothing more. We are soon becoming a feeder club and we have to stop this act of losing one major player every year now.

Thinking about it, Lavezzi is perfect for us. He can play as a forward; as a winger, and behind the striker. Plus, he would come for 20 million, which isn't high considering the market, but unimaginable considering Wenger and the board.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like all reports are saying that Hazard will make his decision on Monday. Still think this could go either way at the min.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lavezzi is not going to go to Arsenal. Last i heard PSG and Inter were in for him and both will pay him a higher wage than Arsenal will.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if lavezzi was available for 20 mil every club in europe is making an offer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, can't see Napoli letting him go for anything under 30 mil.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> Looks like all reports are saying that Hazard will make his decision on Monday. Still think this could go either way at the min.


nah he was definitely go to city, french press are reporting that he wants £200,000 a week, only city would pay that


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> Lavezzi is not going to go to Arsenal. Last i heard PSG and Inter were in for him and both will pay him a higher wage than Arsenal will.


There is NO reason why any player would reject us IF we opened our wallets a little more. But that's the biggest problem.

Arsenal is a far more lucrative club to play for--above PSG and Inter, but obviously, we won't pay the same wages PSG would.

It's more like the board--being the misers they are--won't go for Lavezzi rather than the other way around.




Mr. Snrub said:


> if lavezzi was available for 20 mil every club in europe is making an offer.


Missed the "odd" word there. Lavezzi isn't Cavani though. That's why I said Lavezzi and not Cavani because Cavani will be in the range of 30 - 35 million, while Lavezzi will be in the range of 20 - 25 million.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if anyone gets lavezzi for 20 milish then it's an utter bargain. can see us, inter, chelsea and psg at least making bids, possibly even liverpool (lol). hasnt :wenger only spent like 20 mil once on arshavin

if he's available for 20 mil i'd take him over eden make a million more demands each day hazard. i dont like the idea of having to use wages to attract players anymore. the fact we're going to be competing each year, have a very exciting team and only going to get better should be reason enough, not the exorbitant wages of 2-3 years ago.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> if anyone gets lavezzi for 20 milish then it's an utter bargain. can see us, inter, chelsea and psg at least making bids, possibly even liverpool (lol). hasnt :wenger only spent like 20 mil once on arshavin
> 
> if he's available for 20 mil i'd take him over eden make a million more demands each day hazard. i dont like the idea of having to use wages to attract players anymore. the fact we're going to be competing each year, have a very exciting team and only going to get better should be reason enough, not the exorbitant wages of 2-3 years ago.


We have been linked with him in a couple of papers, i was working it all out if the transfer went through we'd have to unveil.... Hazard, Chellini, Llorente, Ibrhimovich, Lavezzi, Cavani and RVP.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arshavin came for 15 million after a super hot Euros and took the league by a storm before mellowing down. Ugh... Wenger just ruined his play by sticking him on the wings.

It will be a bargain and Napoli don't have the bargaining power anymore due to losing the CL spot. I'd be delighted if we got him but that's just dreaming. 20 - 25 would be good enough. We can give them Bendtner + 20 million. :side:

Why would you be interested in Lavezzi? You're already going for van Persie apparently and Hazard too. I don't think Lavezzi would go to Liverpool. It'd be either PSG or Chelsea--if they win the whole damn thing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> There is NO reason why any player would reject us IF we opened our wallets a little more. But that's the biggest problem.
> 
> Arsenal is a far more lucrative club to play for--above PSG and Inter, but obviously, we won't pay the same wages PSG would.
> 
> It's more like the board--being the misers they are--won't go for Lavezzi rather than the other way around.


that is my point. For example Arsenal, PSG and Inter all put in bids for Lavezzi and Napoli green lit it. PSG would offer huge wages + a pretty good chance of a trophy + CL football, Inter will offer good wages + they're a pretty reputable club, stays in Italy, CL football. Arsenal on the other hand, offer comparitively poor wages, not a huge degree of ambition and CL football. The only thing Arsenal have over PSG is the chance to play in the Prem and when that is your carrot over say double the wages then its not enough to lure him in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Arshavin came for 15 million after a super hot Euros and took the league by a storm before mellowing down. Ugh... Wenger just ruined his play by sticking him on the wings.
> 
> It will be a bargain and Napoli don't have the bargaining power anymore due to losing the CL spot. I'd be delighted if we got him but that's just dreaming. 20 - 25 would be good enough. We can give them Bendtner + 20 million. :side:
> 
> Why would you be interested in Lavezzi? You're already going for van Persie apparently and Hazard too. I don't think Lavezzi would go to Liverpool. It'd be either PSG or Chelsea--if they win the whole damn thing.


i said i'd rather him than hazard who has been pretty ridiculous with his attitude and demands if they're true.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Arshavin deal was slightly under 20M, and I'm pretty sure he's our record transfer. We've never actually cracked the 20M mark. :wenger


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Bananas said:


> Arshavin deal was slightly under 20M, and I'm pretty sure he's our record transfer. We've never actually cracked the 20M mark. :wenger


I believe the Arshavin deal was closer to £15m which I can't see Wenger topping during this window unless we lose RVP.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Grant Holt has put in a transfer request. Ouch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Grant Holt has put in a transfer request. Ouch.


Cue £40m bid from liverpool


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Grant Holt has put in a transfer request. Ouch.


Any guess's on whos tapped him up?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Cue £40m bid from liverpool


put me on suicide watch if we buy him for any amount.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Any guess's on whos tapped him up?


Liverpool obviously, I hear they are planning a £50M double swoop for Holt and Anthony Pilkington.

I hear Marc Albrighton is available for £35M, it's a shame Kenny isn't there anymore or he'd be sure to snap up that bargain.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> Cue £40m bid from liverpool


Kenny's gone bruh. No more overinflated bids for us 8*D


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Grant Holt has just put in a transfer request according to talk shite. We will have to recieve a good offer for him to leave, at least £10 million, can't see anybody wanting to pay that. What 15 goal a season can we buy with less than £10 million? Excluding extreme cases like Demba Ba, obviously.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Grant Holt has put in a transfer request. Ouch.


someone should tell him not to take his country frustrations out on norwich


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I can see him going to Sunderland to be their target man.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Norwich have turned it down (Sky Sources).


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Sunderland would be my first thought.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> someone should tell him not to take his country frustrations out on norwich


Yes, exactly. Holt needs to remember that he'd be nothing without Lambert, the only manager who has been able to motivate him to his full potential and actually train like a professional while not being overweight.

Holty should remember what his career was like before Lambert sorted him out, shunted out onto the wing for Forest in league one and faded into obscurity at Shrewsbury as an afterthought in league two. I can see Holtys career going like Michael Rickets if he starts getting carried away with himself.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> that is my point. For example Arsenal, PSG and Inter all put in bids for Lavezzi and Napoli green lit it. PSG would offer huge wages + a pretty good chance of a trophy + CL football, Inter will offer good wages + they're a pretty reputable club, stays in Italy, CL football. Arsenal on the other hand, offer comparitively poor wages, not a huge degree of ambition and CL football. The only thing Arsenal have over PSG is the chance to play in the Prem and when that is your carrot over say double the wages then its not enough to lure him in.


Being a London club and offering CL year in and year out makes Arsenal a favorable destination in most cases. As you said, if other clubs come in then we are losing out because we won't match their wages.

I still think many would choose the PL over League 1. It's not like League 1 is La Liga either. Many factors obviously. But yeah, pretty much.




Mr. Snrub said:


> i said i'd rather him than hazard who has been pretty ridiculous with his attitude and demands if they're true.


Looks obnoxious already. You certainly don't want another such player after Tevez and Balotelli.

What's the plan with Tevez?




just1988 said:


> I believe the Arshavin deal was closer to £15m which I can't see Wenger topping during this window unless we lose RVP.


If the M'Vila rumors are true, we are paying 17+ million for him. I just hope that happens and this isn't Juan Mata part II.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Being a London club and offering CL year in and year out makes Arsenal a favorable destination in most cases. As you said, if other clubs come in then we are losing out because we won't match their wages.
> 
> I still think many would choose the PL over League 1. It's not like League 1 is La Liga either. Many factors obviously. But yeah, pretty much.


As i said, pretty much the 2 clubs i've heard linked to him the most are PSG and Inter. With those 2 teams then i don't see him knocking them back to go to Arsenal.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Rush said:


> that is my point. For example Arsenal, PSG and Inter all put in bids for Lavezzi and Napoli green lit it. PSG would offer huge wages + a pretty good chance of a trophy + CL football, Inter will offer good wages + they're a pretty reputable club, stays in Italy, CL football. Arsenal on the other hand, offer comparitively poor wages, not a huge degree of ambition and CL football. The only thing Arsenal have over PSG is the chance to play in the Prem and when that is your carrot over say double the wages then its not enough to lure him in.


Remember France's new tax system will alter player's wages. PSG must be paying stupid money with what their players earn after tax.

Inter offer nothing over what we do. We pretty much guarantee CL football nowadays and a London life. We have a better future than Inter, who are basically made up of 30+s at the moment, although the tide may change with Coutinho etc.

It's cliched, but the best players we can attract are usually young. We offer something unique to young players, regular CL football in the best league in the world, under one of the best coaches in the world. I doubt young players often come here to purely win trophies, but more as they know they'll become a far better player under Wenger for the future. We need to keep said players and supplement them with experienced quality. Not that easy.

On Lavezzi, I can definitely see him going to PSG. Offered huge money there, and they have a good chance of winning Ligue 1 next year and doing something in Europe if they keep spending. Doubt he'd come to Arsenal if we offered him. 27 and wants to get paid big bucks and winning stuff. The French league isn't massively appealing, but a Paris life, lots of money & trophies is a winner in my eyes.



AndreBaker said:


> Yes, exactly. Holt needs to remember that he'd be nothing without Lambert, the only manager who has been able to motivate him to his full potential and actually train like a professional while not being overweight.
> 
> Holty should remember what his career was like before Lambert sorted him out, shunted out onto the wing for Forest in league one and faded into obscurity at Shrewsbury as an afterthought in league two. I can see Holtys career going like Michael Rickets if he starts getting carried away with himself.


Got too big for his boots, no doubt. I can see why he'd want to join a bigger club; he's 31. BUT, I really don't think he is good enough for a top 7 club in a starting role.



Razor King said:


> Being a London club and offering CL year in and year out makes Arsenal a favorable destination in most cases. As you said, if other clubs come in then we are losing out because we won't match their wages.
> 
> I still think many would choose the PL over League 1. It's not like League 1 is La Liga either. Many factors obviously. But yeah, pretty much.
> 
> If the M'Vila rumors are true, we are paying 17+ million for him. I just hope that happens and this isn't Juan Mata part II.


I'd agree with that. Arsenal can certainly offer a chance of trophies in England, as long as we make the right moves in the market and keep building. Players get a luxury life at Arsenal (in fact they're probably pampered too much), playing in a world class stadium with A* facilities, and it's not like Poldi is scraping £40k a week, he's on £80k at least. Whilst that isn't a lot when comapared to the likes of the big guns, it's still hefty. We can't compete with the money that City or Madrid can offer, but it's not like it rules players out for us. 

Transfer fees are never the issue with Arsenal, it's more the ridiculous wages that players who have the big transfer fees slapped on them. Unfortunately, money often talks, and the clubs who offers the highest wages usually get the players they want, regardless of what the club offers them in terms of an employer.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

He could knock back PSG (although it would be tough) but If Inter come calling he may be more tempted since he knows Italy better, Doesn't need to really move, they can still offer him better wages & It's still a very reputable club.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Any player who would chose Inter over Arsenal is stupid. Cue Alvarez.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

How do Arsenal guaranty champions league football every season? 

They only finished 5 points from 5th, and with Chelsea and Liverpool bound to improve I wouldn't say its a guaranty especially with their reluctance to spend big.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> Remember France's new tax system will alter player's wages. PSG must be paying stupid money with what their players earn after tax.
> 
> Inter offer nothing over what we do. We pretty much guarantee CL football nowadays and a London life. We have a better future than Inter, who are basically made up of 30+s at the moment, although the tide may change with Coutinho etc.


Didn't say Inter offered anything more except higher wages. I said they offered the chance to stay in Italy, and footballing wise they offer pretty much the same. Sure the premiership is a better standard imo but its not much of a leap from Serie A to the Prem. Really depends on what he wants to achieve, he could get easy money and trophies in a lower standard of league or test himself in the prem. As he's already 27 i can see him being tempted by big money offers.


i'd choose Inter over Arsenal if it were me. I like money and the chance to win something would be nice :torres


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> *How do Arsenal guaranty champions league football every season? *
> 
> They only finished 5 points from 5th, and with Chelsea and Liverpool bound to improve I wouldn't say its a guaranty especially with their reluctance to spend big.


:lmao


Edit:

@ Rush Damn, didn't know you were van Persie! :wenger


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> Got too big for his boots, no doubt. I can see why he'd want to join a bigger club; he's 31. BUT, I really don't think he is good enough for a top 7 club in a starting role.


He'd be a good back up but not a starter, he doesn't even start every game for us, came on as a sub 12 times in the prem this season. I'm just pissed off at the timing of this, Adam Drurys testimonial is next tuesday, way to create a bad atmosphere Holty, Adam deserves better than that, a true club legend.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Edit:
> 
> @ Rush Damn, didn't know you were van Persie! :wenger


:rvp


wonder who we're picking as manager. once i find that out i'll be able to set my expectations for next season :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> Didn't say Inter offered anything more except higher wages. I said they offered the chance to stay in Italy, and footballing wise they offer pretty much the same. Sure the premiership is a better standard imo but its not much of a leap from Serie A to the Prem. Really depends on what he wants to achieve, he could get easy money and trophies in a lower standard of league or test himself in the prem. As he's already 27 i can see him being tempted by big money offers.
> 
> 
> i'd choose Inter over Arsenal if it were me. I like money and *the chance to win something would be nice* :torres


Hey hey hey. What about the Emiretes cup. Surely they must win that every year? 
Oh Wait










:torres


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope you don't screw it up this time and hopefully, it's not Benitez; otherwise, Liverpool will be a laughing stock again.

^^ We lost the Emirates Cup last year.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


I know its like 10 years since they finished outside the top 4 but to say them staying in the top 4 is a given like it was in the days of the big 4 ( ManU,Arsenal,Chelsea,Pool) would be stupid with the recent emergance of teams like City, Tottenham and Newcastle.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> I hope you don't screw it up this time and hopefully, it's not Benitez; otherwise, Liverpool will be a laughing stock again.
> 
> ^^ We lost the Emirates Cup last year.


An Arsenal legend won it so I guess thats some sort of victory :wenger


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lets not forget psg is PARIS. PARIS. i'd choose paris over london anyday


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd imagine City will sign Hazard this summer, and if they do, and they also sign another quality centre back and maybe one more striker (particularly if one of Tevez, Dzeko or Balotelli leave), then they will be absolutely unstoppable in the league and a huge, huge force in Europe.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> I'd imagine City will sign Hazard this summer, and if they do, and they also sign another quality centre back and maybe one more striker (particularly if one of Tevez, Dzeko or Balotelli leave), then they will be absolutely unstoppable in the league and a huge, huge force in Europe.


One paper has us offering 16mil for Chellini, that should sort the CB issue. 

Damn, there only Di Rossi away from my FM2012 side if bids go our way..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Juve wont sell their team

Like Dortmund, they're surging forward

Try your luck with Inter or Napolu


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldnt really call them surging, they desperately need a proven goalscorer to compete in europe, plus pirlo isnt getting any younger

we're not getting chiellini for 16 mil either. triple that figure and it's closer to the mark. cant see us signing any world class players besides hazard. an experienced cb who doesnt mind being backup would be on the list, but that's about it. see who goes first before saying who to bring in. all we need is a winger.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> wouldnt really call them surging, they desperately need a proven goalscorer to compete in europe, plus pirlo isnt getting any younger
> 
> we're not getting chiellini for 16 mil either. triple that figure and it's closer to the mark. cant see us signing any world class players besides hazard. an experienced cb who doesnt mind being backup would be on the list, but that's about it. see who goes first before saying who to bring in. all we need is a winger.


I wouldnt mind being in a CB, and sending Savic on loan.. depends if Toure is better than he was last year with a proper pre-season under his belt. 

strange to say it, as i'm not his biggest fan at European level, but after our games last year at Sunderland, Swansea, Everton towards the end of the season i wouldnt be adverse to takin Ibrahimovich anymore, at club level he can conjure the something out of nothin that we were missing in those games, as well as play the target man kinda role Dzeko did. but at 30 he's gettin on a bit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nope, dont want anyone like ibrahimovic. too old, would want close to 300k for his last contract, plus the 30-40 mil fee. no way. would much rather have guidetti come back and get experience.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> nope, dont want anyone like ibrahimovic. too old, would want close to 300k for his last contract, plus the 30-40 mil fee. no way. would much rather have guidetti come back and get experience.


I'd doubt he'd cost 30mil.. but if they could get him on a short, wage based, and not fee based contract.. maybe, then again if we land hazard he could be the magic maker instead 

How did Dederck get on at Bolton, i lost track?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

random thoughts

- not sure i see city having an aggressive summer of transfers. i could see them adding 2-3 players. maybe two world-class players, and a really good player to round it out. they already have pretty deep depth. not sure if they're trying to ensure they win the reserve league now, or what.

- i assume is RVP is gone. and truthfully, he can go. he will not be able to replicate his season. he stayed healthy, and put everything in the net. he will be 29 in early august. he's going on the downside of his career, and i really dont want to invest mad money into an aging, injury-prone player.

if City offer 25m plus, jump on it. the thing is, that money has to be reinvested. absolutely. we have no capable strikers right now. big bendt, park, chamakh all suck. a lot. none of the three should be in the prem, let alone starting.

arsene must buy. giroud, remy, gomis. someone.


- i like the m'vila business. we need a real defensive midfielder. song is not a true def-mid. he's just our most defensive player. he's good going forward, and getting into the attack.

i think if m'vila comes on, song is probably moved to the bench.


- arsenal defense is still a must. really could use another centerback. someone consistent, would be nice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we could get van persie cheaper than ibrahimovic, however both would want massive wages. and i dont want either.

boyata didnt get much time at bolton, and he was injured a bit. not sure if we'll keep him. i wonder if we'll keep him and weiss tho due to homegrown status.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah, someone is going to rvp high wages to sit on the trainers table...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Apparently Doumbia wants to move to a big club in England, Italy or Spain.

Arsenal should definitely be doing anything to get him. Goal machine.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Liverpool for Doumbia plz. Never seen him play, just means i don't have to buy him on FM13 :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

craig gordon, who cost 9 mil, is one of 9 sunderland players released. strange. i assume he refused to sign a new contract and didnt want to play backup to mignolet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> Liverpool for Doumbia plz. Never seen him play, just means i don't have to buy him on FM13 :troll


FM GOAT. 53 goals in 43 games with Wolves. 53!!!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks like us Gooners are going to have to sweat on the RVP situation till after the Euro's. If he comes back saying he wants to go, FFS dont make him stay another season and let him leave for a free! Get some money out of him, then go and buy a proven goalscorer.

Personally I hope RVP stays (I am very curious to see how he links up with Poldi) but I am starting to fear the worst. 

Think the M'Villa to Arsenal talk was a tad premature. Has gone very quiet. Would have thought if it was done would have been announcement by now. I actually think a decent defender is a bigger priority than a DMC or MC.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> craig gordon, who cost 9 mil, is one of 9 sunderland players released. strange. i assume he refused to sign a new contract and didnt want to play backup to mignolet.


shame. very good shot stopper but everytime he ran into a good bit of form he got hit by a different injury. a lot of people up here never really let him live down the price tag either despite him showing at times he was probably worth it. i guess O'Neill wants Mignolet to get games in order to fulfill his potential plus we still have Kieran Westwood. If he doesn't go back to Scotland he could still easily play in the prem. Would be a good free transfer for someone.

as for Holt, I assume we're interested since we've wanted a target man since :mon arrived but id be worried that once he leaves Norwich he won't be as good since he fits so well in there. and apparently if Johnson wants out we're interested again, which would be :mark: considering how close we were to signing him before he first went to citeh


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i would rage if we didn't at least put in a bid for johnson if he does leave city. fuck downing :downing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

how does adam johnson stay, if hazard comes on?

his agent should tell him the goal is to be a starter.

i'd love AJ11, tbh. quality winger.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he doesnt.

weiss will return and replace him as backup winger


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

bolton got relegated?

someone should snap up that korean winger they got.

he was gold before his injury last season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BOSS said:


> bolton got relegated?
> 
> someone should snap up that korean winger they got.
> 
> he was gold before his injury last season.


Yep. Gotta feel for Bolton. It was bad enough we got relegated. The other half of my family are all Bolton fans born & bred. To go a whole season without two of their best players in Chong-Lee & Holden is horrific.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Holden would be a nice low-risk, high-reward player.

Clearly a prem-starter caliber player when healthy.

but i think he's said he wants to stay with Bolton.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

French media are reporting that Chelsea have jumped into pole position to sign Hazard, and are willing to meet his wage demands


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Daily Mail are reporting that United have signed Crewe 18 year old Nick Powell for £4m, i heard fergie was at a couple of their games


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

united_07 said:


> French media are reporting that Chelsea have jumped into pole position to sign Hazard, and are willing to meet his wage demands


Heh, didn't take long.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Who do you guys think Chelsea will sign now that they have CHL football?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Powell > Hazard


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Who do you guys think Chelsea will sign now that they have CHL football?


Boy, I don't know. I will give that a think tomorrow. Or maybe Monday. Actually, does this night have to end? Can't it stay like this forever 

This win was massive for the rebuild process though.

All I know that next season, it's game on for the Premier League title. Game fucking on.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Exactly, City, we comin for you *****!

also, hazard can fuck off. talented yes, but jeez, what an attitude. get over yourself

anyone else find the fact that cahill was bought in january from bolton, who just got relegated, and cahill had just played a vital role in winning the champions league, by holding the line vs barca and playing the 120 minutes in the final vs Bayern, and is now a part of a champions league winning team?

dat cahill


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

True, he definitely played his part. Also what a debut season it turned out to be for Mata. He must have been pissed off when Chelsea were floundering domestically but these past two weeks have more than made up for it.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mirror reporting that Roberto Carlos/Eto's russian team (cba typing it out) will offer RVP £300,000 a week


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

We can now sign Heskey! Yes!

But seriously, I hope we get a good left winger. Hazard would be ideal, but i doubt it would happen. Imagine Hazard on the left and Mata in the centre. Jesus.

If Drogs goes I see us getting a new striker. Falcao??


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Wouldnt be surprised if chelsea went after cavani


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Exactly, City, we comin for you *****!
> 
> also, hazard can fuck off. talented yes, but jeez, what an attitude. get over yourself
> 
> ...


Truth. He probably can't believe it.



Henry Hill said:


> True, he definitely played his part. Also what a debut season it turned out to be for Mata. He must have been pissed off when Chelsea were floundering domestically but these past two weeks have more than made up for it.


Yep. Justification for so many players. Cole, Torres, Mata... The move to Chelsea was all worth it now. Sorry that Ballack and Joe Cole couldn't experience this.



Edgehead 26 said:


> We can now sign Heskey! Yes!
> 
> But seriously, I hope we get a good left winger. Hazard would be ideal, but i doubt it would happen. Imagine Hazard on the left and Mata in the centre. Jesus.
> 
> If Drogs goes I see us getting a new striker. Falcao??


Fuck Hazard. He'll be looking for his next move unless he goes to Madrid/Barca this summer. Get me Lavezzi please.

I rather Cavani than Falcao. Younger and we have seen what he can do personally. Falcao would cost close to £50m as well, since Aleti paid around £35m last summer.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyone still want Modric? I hope him and Bale leave. I wanna see :arry's team taken apart dammit


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know Hazard has an attitude problem, kind of just mentioned him cause he was talked about earlier.

And we could probably use Courtois as bait to get Falcao, maybe offer him for another 2 years or something.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Rockhead said:


> Anyone still want Modric? I hope him and Bale leave. I wanna see :arry's team taken apart dammit


I'd take him, yes. I'd like Bale too but doubt that would happen.

Now as adebayor, modric and bale (and maybe VDV) leave, lets all laugh at tottenham!

Too much ammo for next season, knocking them out of europe, them being in europa, 5-1 at wembley etc


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Anyone still want Modric? I hope him and Bale leave. I wanna see :arry's team taken apart dammit


I'd still love him here. I still maintain he maks things happen. Doesn't always get the final pass, but he starts things.



Edgehead 26 said:


> I know Hazard has an attitude problem, kind of just mentioned him cause he was talked about earlier.
> 
> And we could probably use Courtois as bait to get Falcao, maybe offer him for another 2 years or something.


Fair enough. I would never say no to him, btw. Just don't think he is someone who is going to want to be around for ever.

Good point on Courtois. If Cech can keep up this form, then Courtois won't be needed for a while longer. Another season at Atleti and then a loan in England would od him good. Then we'll see what's what.



Edgehead 26 said:


> I'd take him, yes. I'd like Bale too but doubt that would happen.
> 
> Now as adebayor, modric and bale (and maybe VDV) leave, lets all laugh at tottenham!
> 
> Too much ammo for next season, knocking them out of europe, them being in europa, 5-1 at wembley etc


I love what we have done to them. It's hilarious. I'm dying to hear a Harry interview.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

1) We need to change the Chelsea badge to a trollface for when we play Tottenham
2) Cech is 30 today! What a present! He said earlier "If i get a cup I don't need a cake" Happy Birthday Petr!

We've got a parade going on tomorrow. Bit stupid to put it on then when 25,000 fans will still be in Munich :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How much for Bale and Modric? :torres


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

united_07 said:


> French media are reporting that Chelsea have jumped into pole position to sign Hazard, and are willing to meet his wage demands



Well we are the best club in Europe :troll


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

5th-Horseman said:


> Well we are the best club in Europe :troll


Never thought I'd see the day man


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Next year's PL will be a cracker because Chelsea are back on it and how! City, Chelsea, and United. :shocked:

Of course, our useless board will make sure we become the Everton of the new generation. :no:




Letlive said:


> Mirror reporting that Roberto Carlos/Eto's russian team (cba typing it out) will offer RVP £300,000 a week


Ask for a 40 million transfer fee and sell him!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Edgehead 26 said:


> We can now sign Heskey! Yes!
> 
> But seriously, I hope we get a good left winger. Hazard would be ideal, but i doubt it would happen. Imagine Hazard on the left and Mata in the centre. Jesus.
> 
> If Drogs goes I see us getting a new striker. Falcao??


You already signed Marin and De Bruyne, both wingers?

Atletico seem to be happy to listen to offers for Falcao, and Chelsea could sign no-one better. He's a better player than Cavani, I would say he's almost as good as Wayne Rooney.

I hope Chelsea do have a clear out, there is some real trash in that squad. Hazard or Lavezzi and another top striker would all be great buys, and I can see Roman throwing some money around after last night.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

It is quite frankly amazing that our entire prospects in terms of signing players, winning the league next season etc. has hinged on the Champions League final win. I feel optomistic about next season now, if we had lost I honestly do believe we would have gone hurtling backwards.

Cavani or Falcao would be brilliant, if Didier is leaving then we have to get a big man up front :hesk3. I don't think anyone can do the same job he can for us, but we are going to have to adapt to him not being around soon whether he re-signs or not.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

speaking of falcao






jesus fucking christ


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Next year's PL will be a cracker because Chelsea are back on it and how! City, Chelsea, and United. :shocked:
> 
> Of course, our useless board will make sure we become the Everton of the new generation. :no:
> 
> ...


Agreed. Would be foolish to tie him down to the last year of his contract. If he wants to go, just sell and at least get same cash out of him to put towards another striker.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Seb said:


> You already signed Marin and De Bruyne, both wingers?
> 
> Atletico seem to be happy to listen to offers for Falcao, and Chelsea could sign no-one better. *He's a better player than Cavani, I would say he's almost as good as Wayne Rooney*.
> 
> I hope Chelsea do have a clear out, there is some real trash in that squad. Hazard or Lavezzi and another top striker would all be great buys, and I can see Roman throwing some money around after last night.


I am going to be bold and say he is better than Rooney. Certainly is more prolific.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I am going to be bold and say he is better than Rooney. Certainly is more prolific.


Falcao is a BOSS who's had a great season at Atletico and has won a couple of Europa League's too boot, but Rooney has been doing it in the PL and CL for years. There's not a lot between them, but Rooney's CL performances over recent years give him the edge - 14 goals in the Champions League knockout stages, the highest quality of football you'll see at the moment, is a superb record when you consider Van Nistelrooy and Ibrahimovic have managed 9 between them in their whole careers. Messi has run away with that record already but Rooney is only a few goals off the likes of Shevchenko and Inzaghi and will be second on that list when he's all said and done. He's also so much more than just a goalscorer, he's a brilliant passer of the ball, he tracks back, he's versatile as well playing at striker or centre-forward, also played on the left wing for Man United for a couple of years and was brilliant and even dropped to CM earlier this season for United and was their best midfielder.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imo the top 5 pure strikers right now are rvp, falcao, rooney, kun and huntelaar. rearrange that in any order desired


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Something like RVP, Benzema/Rooney, Aguero, Falcao, in that order. Gomez probably next on the list. Obviously not counting Villa, Eto'o, Messi.

:Cisse Could make that list next year.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

No ibra?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> Something like RVP, Benzema/Rooney, Aguero, Falcao, in that order. Gomez probably next on the list. Obviously not counting Villa, Eto'o, Messi.
> 
> :Cisse Could make that list next year.


Yeah I'd go with something along these lines tbh. 

As for Ibra I wouldn't class him near the top 5 strikers in the World right now. Maybe top 10. But top 5? Nah


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Domestically only Rvp, ronaldo, messi, huntelaar scored more than ibra. Ibra is one of the top 5 strikers in the world right now imo.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If Villa is healthy then he's #1 by far honestly.
my list would probably be (not counting david villa)
Aguero,RVP,Rooney,Falcao,Higuain( I think he's a better player than Benzema honestly).


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

One of the most overlooked strikers - Antonio De Natale.

If he was 6/7 years younger, he would have to be a contender for top 10.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> One of the most overlooked strikers - Antonio De Natale.
> 
> If he was 6/7 years younger, he would have to be a contender for top 10.


He only started playing well once he reached 30


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Samoon said:


> He only started playing well once he reached 30


Pretty much, but maybe he would be held higher if he wasn't 34.

Either way, one of the best veteran strikers in the world.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Domestically only Rvp, ronaldo, messi, huntelaar scored more than ibra. *Ibra is one of the top 5 strikers in the world right now imo.*


Not even close.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember how a couple of years ago people were saying he was better than David Villa.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I remember how a couple of years ago people were saying he was better than David Villa.


I rate Villa higher but i dont know if he can be same after that injury. I think that injury was a huge blow for him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So Hazard makes his decision tonight then? Fairly obvious he's going to City.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ibrahimovic? Get back to me when he stops flopping in the CL, the guy has as many goals in the knockout phase as Branislav Ivanovic (from probably more than twice as many games). All against Arsenal btw ique2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

He is good for destroying average team in his league though, to be fair


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'll be annoyed yet find it hilarious if he doesnt come to us

hazard that is


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i'll be annoyed yet find it hilarious if he doesnt come to us
> 
> hazard that is


yeah i'll be half glad when he turns down united, far too much of a big ego, i reckon in a couple of years it will be his 'dream to play for Real Madrid'


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Agreed. Would be foolish to tie him down to the last year of his contract. If he wants to go, just sell and at least get same cash out of him to put towards another striker.


The more I think of it; the more I'd want us to sell van Persie if he doesn't sign an extension. There is no point keeping him for one more season for two reasons: firstly, he won't give his 100% because he is basically a "want-away," and secondly, it's better to gain something off a player who wants to leave.

Any offer of 30+ should be entertained. Personally, I hope van Persie goes to Barcelona because they need somebody like him. But Barca don't seem to be interested in him. Financially, of course, Madrid and City would give us the best offers.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Rumours stating that Torres is considering leaving Chelsea. I'll believe it when he himself says it and not Ballague.

That said would happily get rid of him if it meant Falcao/Cavani and a Drogs contract extension.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

He'll definitely leave if Drogba doesn't. I think Drogba will go though and Torres will be happier not living in his shadow. I wouldn't mind seeing how Torres could go in a Chelsea side with actual quality in the final third and not shit cunts like Kalou, Sturridge and Malouda. He might actually be handy again.

It all depends on our signings so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Rumours stating that Torres is considering leaving Chelsea. I'll believe it when he himself says it and not Ballague.
> 
> That said would happily get rid of him if it meant Falcao/Cavani and a Drogs contract extension.


He can go. He's not the player we thought we were getting. It'd probably be best for both parties.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Could easily envisage Torres + cash for Falcao. Not a deal I'd want to see, but it works for both parties.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11668/7767645/Torres-seeks-Chelsea-talks

Could have used a better picture to depict that Torres is unhappy :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Mega rich Anzhi Makhachkala line up £45m bid for Arsenal star Van Persie
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...e-45m-bid-Robin-Van-Persie.html#ixzz1vQi9gabG


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Edgehead 26 said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11668/7767645/Torres-seeks-Chelsea-talks
> 
> Could have used a better picture to depict that Torres is unhappy :lmao


Yeah Nando, you really was going to start that game. We really were either going to strat you ahead of Drogba, or go two up front and leave ourselves extremely exposed.



Letlive said:


> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


Van Persie would reject them even if you accept.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> "Chelsea have also made efforts to recruit Rafael da Silva as a new right-back for next season, placing an inquiry with Manchester United last week. Sir Alex Ferguson, however, is unwilling to part with the 21-year-old Brazilian who has made close to 100 first-team appearances in his four seasons at Old Trafford."
> 
> http://www.thenational.ae/sport/foo...plenty-of-suitors-with-chelsea-future-unclear



Fuck off!! you're not having Captain RAFA


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Van Persie would reject them even if you accept.


I know I was just holy shitting at the price tag, does a russian team even get into Champions league/Europa?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Fuck off!! you're not having Captain RAFA


:lmao

Good player, but I'm happy with Ivanovic. Rafael would want to start, so there is no point. Won't happen anyway.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

imagine RVP & Eto'o up front. Fuuuuuuuck.

I just have a feeling Guillem Ballbag may have been talking crap in SOME instances, even though I can see Torres being somewhat unhappy.

Also I'd love Rafael at Chelsea as back up for Ivan  although i would prefer Gregory VDW. No matter what though they would be back up to Ivanovic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Balague and Torres are chums, he's not just going to make stuff up from an interview he's just conducted :torres

Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague
Torres: ...because the role I’ve had this season is not for me, nor is it the one I expected to play when I came here. I’m not comfortable

It's not 2008 anymore, he's trash, sounds like him going would be best for both parties. Swap deal for Falcao would be an amazing deal for Chelsea.



Letlive said:


> I know I was just holy shitting at the price tag, does a russian team even get into Champions league/Europa?


First thing that came to my mind when you asked that was this:






Yes, they do.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Please let them offer 45m for RVP. Please. 

I'm all for selling him for ridiculous money.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

hopefully torres will stay, already got marin coming to provide service with mata, sign a pacey winger to whip a few in for him aswell, hes had zero service all season aside from Mata.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> First thing that came to my mind when you asked that was this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well all the greats do it


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hahahaha... Even if they offer 45 million, no way--van Persie will agree. I hope he does for Arsenal though. 8*D

But that article is talking more in the sense of wages. It's 15 million per year into 3... :no:

I think Torres has done well lately. He hasn't been surrounded with stellar talents when he has been played (generally when RDM was putting on second stringers), which makes it difficult. He is nowhere he used to be though. Having said that, Torres is a trffic player and I'd love him at Arsenal. :redknapp


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> The more I think of it; the more I'd want us to sell van Persie if he doesn't sign an extension. There is no point keeping him for one more season for two reasons: firstly, he won't give his 100% because he is basically a "want-away," and secondly, it's better to gain something off a player who wants to leave.
> 
> Any offer of 30+ should be entertained. Personally, I hope van Persie goes to Barcelona because they need somebody like him. But Barca don't seem to be interested in him. Financially, of course, Madrid and City would give us the best offers.


Aye, would prefer to see him go abroad if he were to leave rather than seeing him in a City shirt. Dont think it is remotely possible he will go to Utd and I think with regard to Madrid it may ultimately come down to whether Higuain to PSG is a goer (which I believe it isnt especially given Mourinho's recent comments)Think Barca will wait till Villa is fully fit and keep faith with him. 

Unfortunately City do appear to be the front runners if he does decide to up sticks and go. 

Just cannot for the life of me think who we would sign as a replacement. Only ones who come to mind are perhaps Loic Remy (dont think he will join Spurs now after last night) or Olivier Giroud. Think Poldi would need to be the 'creator' up front and provide the chances for our new striker to finish.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We should probably try to find the next Ba or Cisse. 

Or maybe we should just buy them up. Ashley always likes money.

I'll take the two for 35m.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hazard has already scored 2 goal in the first 30 mins in his last game for Lille 


edit: a hattrick now :downing


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

No chance in hell Atletico swaps Falcao for Torres. At all.

I bet Hazard won't announce his next club after the match. He's too much of a cock tease to do that. He'll make some ambiguous comment about playing in blue, probably.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

No matter what, I still like Torres. He's a good guy, even last night, where he sounded hurt that he was left out of the 11, the bastard played his heart out and made some great runs. Get him some winger support and he'll flourish

That said, im kinda lost on this. I really, really like. But Cavani or Falcao, goddamn

Also, Hazard can be as much of a cunt he wants as long as he scores those hattricks for us


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Shit loads of "reporters" from France on twitter are saying Hazard will be at United next season.

http://www.mercato365.com/infos-clubs/lille/lille-hazard-choisit-manchester-united-850961.shtml


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If United get him 

I think we need a right winger more than a left winger. We have two left wingers coming in. Unproven though.

Do we try Sturridge up top now?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Joel said:


> If United get him
> 
> I think we need a right winger more than a left winger. We have two left wingers coming in. Unproven though.
> 
> *Do we try Sturridge up top now?*


As back-up, sure. You need to give GOATba his two year deal.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Surely time for an avy change Redead? LOLd at "Champions League you're having a laugh" on the Chelsea bus. Cringey but full on troll.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it just might be, this is unbelievable


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If you were going to do it for Modric, it's probably worth it for a UCL win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seriously, who are the leading right wingers around? I honestly can't think of anyone.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Valencia.*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Who are the leading wingers regardless of position? There really aren't many great ones around anymore, traditional or orthodox. Most now play #10 or wing nowadays.

Just seen this: Hazard - 20 league goals & 17 assists, but against top 6 he has 3 goals & 1 assist in 10 matches. In ECL he got 1 assist in 6. 

Not one for the big occasions just yet? Or struggling to make big effect against better sides in Ligue 1 with not good enough players around him?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I miss wingers

Also, D'angelo mentioned us missing out on great players

I think I blocked them out, remind me which ones


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it's indicative of how few quality traditional wingers there are that the first old style winger I thought of was :downing


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I miss players like Overmars. Proper classic wingers. Not many around these days, although I don't think as many teams have a burning desire for players like that now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Joel said:


> Seriously, who are the leading right wingers around? I honestly can't think of anyone.


Big Game Robben :troll


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

It must be partly because a lot of teams seem to prefer playing predominently through the middle. Also the fall of big lumps as centre forwards has diminished somewhat as well which wouldn't help. No point trying to whip crosses in if all of your players are 5,7 or not very strong.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Seriously, who are the leading right wingers around? I honestly can't think of anyone.


Robben, Di Maria, Sanchez, Pedro, Valencia.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hazard apparently will announce where he is going after the match tonight


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Id argue Tello offers more width than pedro and sanchez nowadays


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Great... All of them are at big clubs. I'm afraid Barca are going to have to give us one of their two, Seb. Just the way it is going to have to be ep


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Seb said:


> Robben, Di Maria, Sanchez, Pedro, Valencia.




Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I thought Di Maria played largely on the left?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Tello is an impact sub. Not good enough to be starting games yet. Besides, he plays on the left.



Joel said:


> Great... All of them are at big clubs. I'm afraid Barca are going to have to give us one of their two, Seb. Just the way it is going to have to be ep


What about Alves? Probably a better right-winger than anyone in the PL apart from maybe Valencia.

£30 million :alves



5th-Horseman said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but I thought Di Maria played largely on the left?


I'll forgive you. Ronaldo starts and finishes every game and he plays on the left.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

You're all forgetting Malouda.

What? He used to be good!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Shit loads of "reporters" from France on twitter are saying Hazard will be at United next season.
> 
> http://www.mercato365.com/infos-clubs/lille/lille-hazard-choisit-manchester-united-850961.shtml


wouldnt believe that too much, they have seemed to come out after talksport said united were favourites, and talksport are the biggest bullshitters going


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

United apparently had a £10.2m offer turned down for Udinese's Kwadwo Asamoah. Very good player from what I've seen of him this season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

German press are tomorrow going with the story Bayern want to sign Javi Martinez



:lmao hazard says he doesnt know where he will play


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

What did I say? A complete cock tease. What a troll.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

united_07 said:


> German press are tomorrow going with the story *Bayern want to sign Javi Martinez*
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao hazard says he doesnt know where he will play


That'd be so nice. We really need a player like him.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

That would be a great signing. Not cheap by any means though.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I remember how a couple of years ago people were saying he was better than David Villa.


A couple of years ago? It was barely six months ago we had the FORZA twins talking about it. :bigron


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pfff.... and people accuse us of buying the league

Bayerns starting 11 costs more than ours bro


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hazard says Chelsea result yesterday has made him hesitate in his decision


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Hazard says Chelsea result yesterday has made him hesitate in his decision




Probably means he will now end up at Bayern...


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I still think he'll end up at City, although Chelsea getting through has certainly seemed to change his mind.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Completely missed this thread. Fuuu

That cunt shit Hazard is no longer certain he wants to go to Manchester next season and is tempted by Chelsea. Such a fucking twat, I hope his career ends up being miserable.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

He definately is making his enemies. Might be a very good talent, but I'm not sure that attitude is going to help him. Suppose its inevitable a club will with talent over attitude. Can't see United or City wanting to go with him though. Was told that his agent 'dissed' Manchester City, and I don't think he fits into Fergie's plan for the club. Hes going to be there for 2-3 years then decide that Real Madrid was actually his 'dream club' and chase a move there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

He's the definition of a Real Madrid player. 

A scum player that will make his millions and play top team football in a scum club. Perfect fit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> He's the definition of a Real Madrid player.
> 
> A scum player that will make his millions and play top team football in a scum club. Perfect fit.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hazard is a wanker.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Hazard is full of shit. He'll be at City next season. After he wins a few trophies there he'll be on the first flight to Madrid.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Modric linked with Real Madrid, personally I hope he goes there


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So we all expecting the "Man City monitoring the Torres sitution" stories to start in the papers this week?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure where Modric fits at Real Madrid. Hes nothing like Xabi Alonso, and their second midfielder is usually a 'Destroyer'. Only club I imagine willing to spend big for Modric could be Chelsea, and I think the ship has sailed. Very expensive & plays for a rival.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Been looking through some players that got released from the Bundesliga so far and Petric, Pizarro, Kringe, Borowski, Hinkel, Silvestre, Hitzelsperger, Mandzukic, Breno, Boulahrouz, Kenia all amongst them. Few decent freebies there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Strange how United are suddenly the favourites on SkyBet to land Modric, pretty sure we were 5/1 last I'd checked, haven't heard or seen us linked with him much lately either.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Strange how United are suddenly the favourites on SkyBet to land Modric, pretty sure we were 5/1 last I'd checked, haven't heard or seen us linked with him much lately either.


Skybet had united odds on for Sanchez last summer, so i wouldnt pay too much attention to it


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The only two teams that Modric would fit in are Chelsea and United. So, either should go for him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd love to see us get Modric


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

dont know if fergie would want to spend £25-30m on another 27 year old from Spurs, would probably prefer younger


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

modric's overrated


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Clearly, he's no :barry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

German press are saying dortmund are asking ~£16m for Kagawa which is why news has slowed up no that deal


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

premier league medal winners

barry: 1
Modric: 0

hence, barry > modric


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wes Brown : Premier League Medals: 5 Champions league Winners Medals : 2

Steven Gerrard : Premier League Medals: 0 Champions league Winners Medals : 1


8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah but working in gerrard's favour is he's not bald.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

united 07, WESLEY is boss so don't see how that's too funny.

Ronnie Wallwork also has a winners medal :jordan2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Wes Brown : Premier League Medals: 5 Champions league Winners Medals : 2
> 
> Steven Gerrard : Premier League Medals: 0 Champions league Winners Medals : 1
> 
> ...


:stevie



Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah but working in gerrard's favour is he's not bald.


he also doesn't fuck men like wesley :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wes BOSSED world football in 08. Like Cafu and Thuram merged into one superhuman. SUPER WES!

As for Modric, I don't want him for his price and do think he's overrated, but he'd still be a huge upgrade.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> As for Modric, I don't want him for his price and do think he's overrated, *but he'd still be a huge upgrade.*


Look at you throwing part in now it seems United could be interested :terry

According to Sky, Hazard wants to move to United over City or Chelsea. I don't know whether he is a cunt or not, but he could just be a young guy who doesn't know where he wants to go. Whatever it is, he clearly is talented and will improve whoever. And if he does want out in a few years, you're going to make a lot of money on his sale to Madrid/Barca anyway.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like Hazard is just trying to up his wages even more, but I'm sure if City and/or Chelsea are truly in the race to sign him he'll go there. Not sure if United have the financial power or will to go that far to outbid City.

I'm sure it won't happen but United please sign Sneijder, he needs to get out of Italy asap.



Renegade™ said:


> Been looking through some players that got released from the Bundesliga so far and Petric, Pizarro, Kringe, Borowski, Hinkel, Silvestre, Hitzelsperger, Mandzukic, Breno, Boulahrouz, Kenia all amongst them. Few decent freebies there.


Shit, yes some really nice freebies there for most teams in the Premier League. Personally I hope Boulahrouz finds a Spanish team so he can whoop dat Ronaldo ass one more time :avit:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I want no part of Sneijder, class player but too old and injury prone to be given the wages he'll demand.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

He had a few injuries this season but normally he's not injury prone at all, and he's 27. He could play 5 seasons or more for you in the prime of his career. You have Paul freakin' Scholes  I do agree his wages will probably be too outrageous because Inter gave him an insane salary.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.rnanutd.com/en/News-And-...y/manchester-united-seal-hazard-deal.aspx.htm !!!




Spoiler: spoiler


















dont want sneijder, too old and too higher wages


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

according to french news :disdrogba has said goodbye to his team-mates.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

What a way to go out. I think this is the best thing for Chelsea. It's time to move on and look to the future. Nine goals in nine cup finals, what a player.

Now, hopefully that cunt Bosingwa is the next to go.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't blame him. You can't top that as a way to go out of a club. Going to be very wierd not seeing him play for us anymore though. Hopefully :nando will STFU and stop moaning as much now that Didier appears to be leaving.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

united_07 said:


> German press are saying dortmund are asking ~£16m for Kagawa which is why news has slowed up no that deal


wouldn't he be able to go on a free in a year ?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

God™ said:


> Hazard is full of shit. He'll be at City next season. After he wins a few trophies there he'll be on the first flight to Madrid.


Exactly, whoever gets him will be lucky but I'm giving him 18 months before the "Real Madrid is of course a dream club" quotes.

BVB will probably sell at 15m euros for Kagawa. Doubt many will pay 20 in last year of his contract.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Interesting what Hazard is doing. He says he'd prefer a move to United, which for me just serves to drive his wage demands up. Obviously knows City and Chelsea are the two financial powerhouses, he's simply milking it for whatever he can, by saying United are his first choice, they have to react. Smart move by his agents.

I actually think the fact that he'd move on to Spain would appeal to United, would justify the Glazers dishing out money now knowing he's tremendous resale value.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Interesting what Hazard is doing. He says he'd prefer a move to United, which for me just serves to drive his wage demands up. Obviously knows City and Chelsea are the two financial powerhouses, he's simply milking it for whatever he can, by saying United are his first choice, they have to react. Smart move by his agents.
> 
> I actually think the fact that he'd move on to Spain would appeal to United, would justify the Glazers dishing out money now knowing he's tremendous resale value.


he hasnt said he would prefer a move to united, thats just something SSN are saying, with no proof of him actually saying it. The only thing he did say was the Chelsea qualification into the champions league had made him hesitate in his decision.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Sky sources = Twitter rumours.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unless he drops his wage demands he's not coming here. we only have 2 players on 200k a week, and that's yaya and tevez. and one of them is possibly leaving anyways. he's not proven to try and hold us to 200k a week + a house, we've already proven we dont need him


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> he hasnt said he would prefer a move to united, thats just something SSN are saying, with no proof of him actually saying it. The only thing he did say was the Chelsea qualification into the champions league had made him hesitate in his decision.


It has came out from somewhere. Probably his agent just making sure it's out there. It's makes too much sense for them not to say it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Apparently Milan want Thiago Alcantara + 10 million for Thiago Silva.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't see why that's too funny tbh, he's worth atleast 30m in this day and age's transfer market.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca have classy midfielders coming out of their ears

silva is worth that. at least.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's ridiculous because Barca would never sell Thiago, he's stepped up to Xavi's role this season and has done a pretty damn good job of it (especially towards the end of the season when Xavi sat out most games). Selling a promising prospect who could possibly be the heir to Xavi is not going to happen. 

Also Milan still owes us about 10 million for Ibra. 

Cesc + 10 million however...I might find that a bit more fair. :


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> Apparently Milan want Thiago Alcantara + 10 million for Thiago Silva.


ique2

£20 million and Keita sounds more reasonable. I wouldn't straight swap Thiago for Thiago Silva, let alone with another £10 million, he's the natural heir to Xavi and is already one of the best mids in the world. There's no shortage of quality centre-back's to buy anyway, as much as I would like Silva.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hazard saying he wants to move to Madrid in a few years after joining United/City/Chelsea is no big deal. In fact, you're going to end up making more than what you spent for him. As long as you don't build the team around him it's going to be good business.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

United now bookies faves to get Hazard, City went out from 1/3 to 2/1 on PaddyPower.

I'd lump on that if I had it.

Also, RVP to Juventus on SkyBet went from something like 16/1 to 5/4 fav overnight.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Would personally love to see Hazard at Chelsea next season. We need a proven world class winger. Kalou isn't, Malouda's finished. Who again? That's about it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Claudio Pizzaro has signed a 1-year contract with Bayern Munich. I'm really dissapointed honestly, I wasn't expecting anything better but I had a slight hope that we might have went for someone like Giroud or Tevez to add to our attacking options.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> It's ridiculous because Barca would never sell Thiago, he's stepped up to Xavi's role this season and has done a pretty damn good job of it (especially towards the end of the season when Xavi sat out most games). Selling a promising prospect who could possibly be the heir to Xavi is not going to happen.
> 
> Also Milan still owes us about 10 million for Ibra.
> 
> *Cesc + 10 million however...I might find that a bit more fair. :*


Yeah give him his wish to play for his home club and then break his heart a year later :nas

Also can Hazard just sign for a team plz.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

EGame said:


> Apparently Milan want Thiago Alcantara + 10 million for Thiago Silva.


That gif is awesome. Although, that's a deal that shouldn't take place. Bad business for Barca.

Actually, speaking of Thiago Silva, here's what Tancredi Palmeri has just tweeted:

Confirmation: Manchester City through Mancini asked Thiago Silva to Milan. Milan made the price: 50m €!

So far, Milan haven't included Tevez in the deal with Thiago Silva, but asked for Kolarov on loan

Thiago Silva > City?



Joel said:


> Hazard saying he wants to move to Madrid in a few years after joining United/City/Chelsea is no big deal. In fact, you're going to end up making more than what you spent for him. As long as you don't build the team around him it's going to be good business.


Pretty much.



Seb said:


> ique2
> 
> £20 million and Keita sounds more reasonable. I wouldn't straight swap Thiago for Thiago Silva, let alone with another £10 million, he's the natural heir to Xavi and is *already one of the best mids in the world.* There's no shortage of quality centre-back's to buy anyway, as much as I would like Silva.


How? What has he proved over a season to say he is one of the best midfielders in the world? Until he has played a full season at the highest level that can't be said. I'd rate about 10 midfielders above him right now. Of course, once he does get into the team when Xavi gets faded out then it will more than likely be a valid claim.

Although yes, there are a lot of CBs around, but how many in Barca's price range? You don't have a lot to spend and it looks likely that you'll have to ship a player out (as you say, someone like Keita) to bring in. Top quality CBs aren't cheap.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lolmao Barca should take that deal because it's hilariously good for them. Best CB in the world at a good age for an upcoming midfielder who has not proven he's world class yet and 10 mil. If i was a Barca fan I'd pray my team would take the deal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> How? What has he proved over a season to say he is one of the best midfielders in the world? Until he has played a full season at the highest level that can't be said. I'd rate about 10 midfielders above him right now. Of course, once he does get into the team when Xavi gets faded out then it will be a valid claim.
> 
> Although yes, there are a lot of CBs around, but how many in Barca's price range? You don't have a lot to spend and it looks likely that you'll have to ship a player out (as you say, someone like Keita) to bring in. Top quality CBs aren't cheap.


He's been class for two seasons now, already gets games for Spain as well despite their wealth of midfielders. Doesn't command the game like Xavi can, but his passing isn't far off Xavi's and he's also a brilliant dribbler. He's better than Wilshere and I would say he's one of the best in the world too. He'll slot in nicely alongside DON ANDRES in the next few years as Xavi plays less and less games.

Don't have a lot to spend? The treasurer announced there's up to 50 million in the pot a while back. A couple of player sales are likely too. I said Keita because Milan have been heavily linked with him for a long time. Alba will come, perhaps Adrian, but a centre-back coming in seems highly likely at this point, though I doubt it will be Thiago Silva.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Claudio Pizzaro has signed a 1-year contract with Bayern Munich. I'm really dissapointed honestly, I wasn't expecting anything better but I had a slight hope that we might have went for someone like Giroud or Tevez to add to our attacking options.


He's free and just going to be there to play the cover role. Already knows the club. It's not bad.



D'Angelo said:


> That gif is awesome. Although, that's a deal that shouldn't take place. Bad business for Barca.
> 
> Actually, speaking of Thiago Silva, here's what Tancredi Palmeri has just tweeted:
> 
> ...


If City get Thiago Silva then they'll probably concede 2 goals in 38 games next season. Torres winners :torres

But seriously, Kompany and Silva? Fucking hell...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

^ A club looking to win the league, CL and cup can't have only one dependable cf imo. unless it's Messi whose performance levels never drop and he never gets injured. I can't depend on a 35-36 year old at crucial games if Gomez gets injured.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ehh, not too fond of Pizzaro, but he's barely going to see games anyway.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Seb said:


> He's been class for two seasons now, already gets games for Spain as well despite their wealth of midfielders. Doesn't command the game like Xavi can, but his passing isn't far off Xavi's and he's also a brilliant dribbler. He's better than Wilshere and I would say he's one of the best in the world too. He'll slot in nicely alongside DON ANDRES in the next few years as Xavi plays less and less games.
> 
> Don't have a lot to spend? The treasurer announced there's up to 50 million in the pot a while back. A couple of player sales are likely too. I said Keita because Milan have been heavily linked with him for a long time. Alba will come, perhaps Adrian, but a centre-back coming in seems highly likely at this point, though I doubt it will be Thiago Silva.


Club spokesman often bullshit, and as you say unless you can sell a bit, 50m isn't a lot int today's market, particularly competing with Madrid's ever growing squad. + I think Jordi Alba will set you back like 15m euros? That's a very good player, but doesn't leave you with much scope to bring in quality at the back and up top. I imagine even if he is telling the truth, a chunk of wages will be included which is often more a stumbling block than the fees themselves are. I think Thiago Silva is on a hell of a lot already and will want a rise when he goes to an even bigger club. I'm not sure how many top quality CBs are available. Hummels isn't unless something truly ridiculous is offered.

On Thiago, in 10/11, by ESPN's stats, he only made 6 starts in La Liga. Don't think that constitues him as being a top midfielder for a couple of years. Wilshere has had one full season, and was one of the best during that season, but I'd like to think he requires another such season to be classed as one of the best. I rate Thiago higher than Wilshere too btw.



Joel said:


> He's free and just going to be there to play the cover role. Already knows the club. It's not bad.
> 
> If City get Thiago Silva then they'll probably concede 2 goals in 38 games next season. Torres winners :torres
> 
> But seriously, Kompany and Silva? Fucking hell...


Kompany-Silva would be epic. True powerhouse defence.

Bayern need a top player at the back. If this Javi Martinez deal is legit, that'd be a fantastic start. If they do bring in Sahin as some say they want to, then that will also be excellent business, although that's not as necessary as a new forward. Gomez is a clinical striker, but they need someone more dynamic who will cause the opposition more problems and keep them guessing. 2 signings of top quality at the back and up top and they'll be back next year in the hunt, without a doubt.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

^Did you just say Barca is a bigger club than Milan ? :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> How? What has he proved over a season to say he is one of the best midfielders in the world? Until he has played a full season at the highest level that can't be said. I'd rate about 10 midfielders above him right now. Of course, once he does get into the team when Xavi gets faded out then it will more than likely be a valid claim.


exactly, he has only played 41 league games, which im guessing a lot of those are sub appearances there is no way he is one of the best central midfielders around,


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> ^Did you just say Barca is a bigger club than Milan ? :lmao :lmao


they are at the moment


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

united_07 said:


> they are at the moment


Currently they're a way _better_ side. No way they're a bigger club, no way.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Currently they're a way _better_ side. No way they're a bigger club, no way.


what constitutes a bigger club then?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Currently they're a way _better_ side. No way they're a bigger club, no way.


Barca are definitely a bigger club than Milan. They attract better players, have a better weekly attendance, more fans globally, their games probably attract more viewers, and are also by far a better side.

Real Madrid are clearly the biggest club in the world, after that it's Barca and Man Utd. Then Bayern.



D'Angelo said:


> Club spokesman often bullshit, and as you say unless you can sell a bit, 50m isn't a lot int today's market, particularly competing with Madrid's ever growing squad. + I think Jordi Alba will set you back like 15m euros? That's a very good player, but doesn't leave you with much scope to bring in quality at the back and up top. I imagine even if he is telling the truth, a chunk of wages will be included which is often more a stumbling block than the fees themselves are. I think Thiago Silva is on a hell of a lot already and will want a rise when he goes to an even bigger club. I'm not sure how many top quality CBs are available. Hummels isn't unless something truly ridiculous is offered.
> 
> On Thiago, in 10/11, by ESPN's stats, he only made 6 starts in La Liga. Don't think that constitues him as being a top midfielder for a couple of years. Wilshere has had one full season, and was one of the best during that season, but I'd like to think he requires another such season to be classed as one of the best. I rate Thiago higher than Wilshere too btw.


I don't know exactly how much money is available, probably not enough to get Thiago Silva anyway. Javi Martinez is definitely more get-able, and Athletic and Barcelona are on good terms.

Thiago is class, I don't need to see a required amount of starts in La Liga before I decide to call him one of the best, he already is.



united_07 said:


> exactly, he has only played 41 league games, which im guessing a lot of those are sub appearances there is no way he is one of the best central midfielders around,


He is definitely one of the best around. He's better than anyone in the PL apart from Yaya and Modric.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd take the Thiago Silva deal, but I notice that some people here highly rate Thiago so I might be off here. He's good but Barca will continue to use Iniesta and Fabregas for another few years, and they also have Sergi Roberto who I think is a great talent, and Affelay can play there if needed.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> ^Did you just say Barca is a bigger club than Milan ? :lmao :lmao


Yes, they are. Attendance, ticket sales, merchandise, global brand value, performances in Europe, market value of players, and just general reputation amongst players. I don't remember the last time a player said it's their dream to play for AC Milan, it's always Barcelona, Real or an English team, unless ofcourse it's an Italian player.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Barca aren't bigger than united. Madrid ?, i guess so.

The united global brand is monstrous.

United are the most well supported sports team on the planet and the most valuable according to forbes.


Edit: when the fuck did bayern become so highly rated ?, lot of italians around the world that support juve and milan.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Man Utd can't even attract the best players anymore. People are already talking Hazard leaving them for Madrid in a few years and he hasn't even joined yet ique2


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Barca aren't bigger than united. Madrid ?, i guess so.
> 
> The united global brand is monstrous.
> 
> ...


Bayern have been in the CL final twice in three years. Besides, they are very financially stable, as in real rich, not Barca/Utd/Real unfair rich despite having loads of debt. And they have been one of the biggest clubs in the world for decades, won the Champions League four times, like Barca and Ajax.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Unlucky for you history didn't start writing itself 4 years ago. Milan have always been a bigger club than Barcelona, throughout history, based on success, name value etc. They are in a decline for the past few years but that doesn't make Barca a bigger club, not by any means. Currently they are a way better side and more marketable but if you compare their success historically it's like comparing Brazil and Holland's success at World Cups.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL Barca bigger than United.

If United were based in Spain we'd literally have taken over the world by now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If you were based in Spain, you wouldn't be as big as you are now. England has the bigger footballing culture and the PL the more global appeal, allowing Man Utd to be as big as they are.



> Yes, they are. Attendance, ticket sales, merchandise, global brand value, performances in Europe, market value of players, and just general reputation amongst players. I don't remember the last time a player said it's their dream to play for AC Milan, it's always Barcelona, Real or an English team, unless ofcourse it's an Italian player.


^ So lets ignore all of that because Milan won a couple of extra Champions league's in the 60's, at a time when the Barcelona side were repressed by Franco and even forced to throw cup finals. You don't have to go back 4 years ago, Barcelona have won 4 CL's in the last 18 season's.

That's like saying Ajax are a bigger club than Chelsea. Times change.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> If you were based in Spain, you wouldn't be as big as you are now. England has the bigger footballing culture and the PL the more global appeal, allowing Man Utd to be as big as they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Times do change but you can't discredit the legacy a team carries for so many years. Milan is the team with the most international titles on the planet. 7 CL's, countless championships, cups, finals and now because it's in a decline compared to their usual success they aren't as big as a team with less than half their success ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It was more a joke about the weather/city we're based in. Barcelona is a paradise. Manchester is not.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Thiago is class, I don't need to see a required amount of starts in La Liga before I decide to call him one of the best, he already is.
> 
> 
> 
> He is definitely one of the best around. He's better than anyone in the PL apart from Yaya and Modric.


So you think if United had Thiago instead of scholes in the last half of the season they would have won the title?, :side:, thiago hasnt proved himself

i would say thiago is below

xavi
iniesta
Schweinsteiger
Xabi Alonso
yaya toure
modric
fabregas
sneijder
Ozil
busquets
de rossi??
kroos??
gerrard??
kaka??
javi martinez??

could count some of these as central midfielder, as they could play there in the barcelona team, as i'd class thiago as an attacking midfielder
david silva
gotze
kagawa
pastore


im probably missing people


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, because there recent success is better and when you consider everything else (Attendance, ticket sales, merchandise, global brand value, performances in Europe, market value of players, and just general reputation amongst players.), there's no doubt they're the bigger club.

I would however say Milan are still the biggest team in Italy, though that's not saying too much compared to a few years ago, where is Serie A in the co-efficients these days? I know they only get 3 CL places now.



united_07 said:


> So you think if United had Thiago instead of scholes in the last half of the season they would have won the title?, :side:, thiago hasnt proved himself
> 
> i would say thiago is below
> 
> ...


So Gotze is considered with 50 odd games for Bayern, yet Thiago isn't with 40 odd for Barca and far more in his career overall? 

:cashley

You're also listing players like De Rossi and Ozil in the same bracket, which makes little sense.

Thiago would walk straight in to any team in the PL.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL Thiago. World class prospect, no doubt. But he's played like 40 games.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> So Gotze is considered with 50 odd games for Bayern, yet Thiago isn't with 40 odd for Barca and far more in his career overall?
> 
> :cashley
> 
> ...


but the difference is Gotze is a definite starter for dortmund, thiago starts on the bench more often than not, so thats why i would say he is above him


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gotze is not world class yet either, in fact his team played played their best football without him this season. Kagawa is the more complete player right now.

I'd take Arteta, Ramires and Cabaye over Thiago right now. Although Thiago will be better than all of them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Thiago already gets games for Spain, Arteta doesn't. Cabaye? Be serious. Ramires I can understand though, quality underrated player.



united_07 said:


> but the difference is Gotze is a definite starter for dortmund, thiago starts on the bench more often than not, so thats why i would say he is above him


I agree Gotze is a better player, not because he's played X amount more minutes, just because I think he's a better player. I've seen enough of both of them to consider them two of the best around, already. I understanding calling him a prospect and not world class yet, but I would say there are very few better central midfielders than him around, and there aren't many teams in world football he wouldn't walk in to at the moment.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I am so glad we have Ramires

<3

Maybe if we get actual wingers, we can play Ramires as a real box 2 box midfielder instead of out of position


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Thiago already gets games for Spain, Arteta doesn't. Cabaye? Be serious. Ramires I can understand though, quality underrated player.


he played in a friendly vs italy, and games against chile and Liechtenstein 

Out of interest who would you say are the central/attacking midfielders who are better than thiago?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> he played in a friendly vs italy, and games against chile and Liechtenstein
> 
> Out of interest who would you say are the central/attacking midfielders who are better than thiago?


So? That's still playing for Spain. He's obviously not going to be playing the important competitive games ahead of Iniesta, Xavi and Xabi Alonso.

He's not an attacking midfielder. All the ones on your list who are actually centre-mids I would consider better, apart from Gerrard.

xavi
iniesta
Schweinsteiger
Xabi Alonso
yaya toure
modric
fabregas
kroos

You could maybe add a couple more to that list (pirlo, vidal), but there's still not many around better than Thiago at the moment, in spite of his age. I maintain that he would walk straight into any PL side.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I am so glad we have Ramires
> 
> <3
> 
> Maybe if we get actual wingers, we can play Ramires as a real box 2 box midfielder instead of out of position


This is actually a problem now, because with our 4-2-3-1 system, the two have to play deep. Of course they can still get forward at times, but not so much as in the 4-3-3.

What is absolutely fucked is that Mata and Ramires are our two best players. But when we play them together we can not play both in their natural positions. The only way to do it would be going 4-1-2-1-2.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why not just play like City do? Mata in the hole (McCarthy.gif), Ramires going box to box like Yaya does, and then a ball winner (Mikel or Romeu) like De Jong or Barry alongside and covering for him when he goes forward.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Romeu was terrible bar a few games, especially on the rare appearances he did make later on in the season. Id keep ramires out on the wing hes immense there and great wingers are hard to find id rather convert him full time and bring in another central midfielder.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Ronsterno1 said:


> Romeu was terrible bar a few games, especially on the rare appearances he did make later on in the season. Id keep ramires out on the wing hes immense there and great wingers are hard to find id rather convert him full time and bring in another central midfielder.


Romeu was good for the first half of the season, then he just seemed to dissapear. Has looked rubbish since


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Why not just play like City do? Mata in the hole (McCarthy.gif), Ramires going box to box like Yaya does, and then a ball winner (Mikel or Romeu) like De Jong or Barry alongside and covering for him when he goes forward.


That could work, but I prefer using a deep lying playmaker and a ball winner ala Alonso and Khedira. We don't have that deep lying playmaker yet though.

There is one not too far away who would like to join though :hmm:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> There is one not too far away who would like to join though :hmm:


Alex Song? :artest3


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> That could work, but I prefer using a deep lying playmaker and a ball winner ala Alonso and Khedira. We don't have that deep lying playmaker yet though.
> 
> There is one not too far away who would like to join though :hmm:


Modric is great but hes turning 27 in september. as playmaker though, he has great long term lasting ability

is sahin that far out of the question? Id love him in club


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Modric is great but hes turning 27 in september. as playmaker though, he has great long term lasting ability
> *
> is sahin that far out of the question? Id love him in club*












Sahin's ours!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Please, when AVB takes over you're getting Meireles.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> Alex Song? :artest3


Shaun Derry :suarez1



redeadening said:


> Modric is great but hes turning 27 in september. as playmaker though, he has great long term lasting ability
> 
> is sahin that far out of the question? Id love him in club


I'd still take him. We can get at least 4 years out of him and then hopefully by that time, McEachran will already be of top quality.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours are that Del Piero has agreed a deal with LA Galaxy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Please, when AVB takes over you're getting Meireles.


I'm cool with that he won the fans player of the year at us after all. Shows how much of a boss he was before you guys ruined him :jordan2


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Apparently, Drogba has waved goodbye to his team mates. What a way to bow out. There's no other way to leave than to leave after a UEFA Champions League success which has eluded the club for nearly a decade. His last kick being the kick that handed Chelsea the European Cup. We're surely gonna miss him. 9 GOALS IN 9 FINALS, such a remarkable feat. Thank you Drogba! 
You will NEVER be forgotten. 

On a sidetrack, I expected Maldini to retire after Milan's 2007 Champs League success, but he didn't. That would have been a perfect send off.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm cool with that he won the fans player of the year at us after all. Shows how much of a boss he was before you guys ruined him :jordan2


Yea, we ruined him by making him a Champions Leauge winner :terry 

Problem? :troll


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So Juve are givin up on RVP and going for a new strike force of Dzeko and Suarez? hmmm... Suarez with another big fella..


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Keane, Del Piero
Donovan

jesus


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Abk92 said:


> Yea, we ruined him by making him a Champions Leauge winner :terry
> 
> Problem? :troll


:nando


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Japanese press are now saying Chelsea are very interested in Kagawa :downing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Word going round on twitter is that Baines might be on his way to United, dont know how i feel about it, yes evra's form has declined a lot over the past couple of seasons, but baines will be 28 next season so hardly a long term option


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Japanese press are now saying Chelsea are very interested in Kagawa :downing


Guy is class of course, but we have Mata, so I don't see why we would go for him.

We need a central midfielder who is a playmaker, we need a winger and a striker. After that if there is time and money left, then we could use a new holding player (someone like M'Vila :$).


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Baines to United is the exact same feeling I'd have gotten when it was announced Liverpool was signing Downing if I supported them. I'd not expect Baines to be as shit but I feel that Baines is at his level now, like Downing was with Villa. He'd be a good back-up but I don't rate him as good enough to be a first team left back at a club challenging for league titles.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Baines is better than Evra and he's a much better footballer than Downing, I feel like he could make the step up, though like you i'm surprised United aren't pursuing someone a bit younger. Depends how much you pay really, if you can get him for around £10 million, it's good business. Everton always need the money.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I don't think he's better than Evra as they're both liable to defensive mistakes and I feel that Evra is the better attacking threat going forward - although that's open to argument. Are there any decent young left backs? Opinions from actually seeing them too, not FM prospects.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how many class left backs are going round?

we were lucky to get clichy for what we did, but there arent that many available, except fm darlings like mbengue and dodo, who i know next to nothing about


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jordi Alba and Guilherme Siqueira are both hot shit in La Liga right now.






Swag.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In the age of FM it's rare that I haven't heard of a player but I've never heard of that Siqueira in my life.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/894834-guilherme-siqueira-monitored-by-manchester-united

METRO


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone got a pic of chelsea's new crest with the gold star?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

:mark:


It's photoshopped, btw.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Only new shirts I've seen at work (JD Sports warehouse) are the new Chelsea one and the England one. Sick of them both already!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wish they'd introduce the star thing to our league.

Munich have shit ton above their badge.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I coulda sworn I saw a pic of our new shirt with a star on top of the golden chelsea logo


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> United now bookies faves to get Hazard, City went out from 1/3 to 2/1 on PaddyPower.
> 
> I'd lump on that if I had it.
> 
> Also, RVP to Juventus on SkyBet went from something like 16/1 to 5/4 fav overnight.


Bookies odds on fav mean nothing we were bookies fav to sign Ozil but that never happened back in 2010, Benz was same in 2009. List goes on & on. I take no notice of it mate. 

According to the Telegraph, Hazard wants 200K a week & 6M for his agent which I high doubt CFC, MUFC or Mcfc imo will pay out. If drops his both demands by half to 100K a week & 3M for his agent. I be willing say all 3 clubs will do it. I know exactly what Hazard & agent been trying to do. His agent knows talent of Hazard & clubs involved & wants bidding that’s not new but started demands high & wants see where takes him & client then " Negotiate" a way down before settling for whatever club he does decide to go to, honestly don’t see any club paying him 200K a week & think agent come back & drop demands & meet half way for whatever club joins. The people claiming his tease & asshole well as much as sucks what happening isn’t new we have seen it before & we will see it again in future, if I was an agent of hot talent I would try doing exactly the same thing. The agent’s job is to get best deal for his client & by starting off high then "Negotiating" your way down to still a good wage/fee is tactic used by all & it not new.

His a very talented player with a bright future the club that he signs for will think all been worth it & on flip side id imagine other clubs that miss out on him will be thinking god what a dick thank god that’s all over & done with. 

Ive said before but take him at MUFC in a flash. Not every day that talent so good & young comes available im more then happy to see us trying to sign him (& If we do it will break our own transfer fee paid as Hazard cost around 34M) & fact wants to come to the PL is a good sign I rather we tried then not bother at all. 

If he were to join us I can see him being some really good under SAF, think SAF can work wonders with him. His already got the tools needed to be at the top just needs bit more exp & know how to really develop into one of the best talents around & SAF is no doubt one of the best when it comes to getting the very best out of young talents.

I won’t hold it against Hazard if he signs for CFC or MCFC this summer. Both clubs have recently won big trophies & can pay good wages to & they can compete at top for cups each season now. Hazard only problem so far is that appears to be asking too much money.


Also Like to get Kagawa signed up asap I know Dortmund want 20M Euros for him but I can see him going for around 15M Euros & honestly if don’t pay that then I would be worried his worth it imo. Think he would light up PL & like Hazard I can see SAF getting the best out Kagawa & he in turn can showcase his talent at Man Utd & don’t see people being disappointed in his performances either. 

I don’t see the Baines link happening, his 27 now & will be 28 in few months time & we don’t sign players over the age of 27 unless in special circumstances I’m not saying I wouldn’t have him at Man Utd as I would as his a good LB nor do I think we wont sign a LB this summer as I do but I don’t think that’s LB will be Baines.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> I coulda sworn I saw a pic of our new shirt with a star on top of the golden chelsea logo


this?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

For the european cup i presume.

Bundesliga has it for league titles which is want introduced.

All Dem United Stars :carrick


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wonder why we don't do the stars above the crest, I think they look good. I don't think Liverpool do either, might be wrong.

What about Arsenal? Oops...

:cashley


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Wonder why we don't do the stars above the crest, I think they look good. I don't think Liverpool do either, might be wrong.
> 
> What about Arsenal? Oops...
> 
> :cashley


b/c it would be embarrassing having more stars on our jersey than in them :downing


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Vader13 said:


> In the age of FM it's rare that I haven't heard of a player but I've never heard of that Siqueira in my life.


Brazilian LB plays for Granada in Spains La Liga his 25 or 26 very good attacking wise likes to drift inside a bit more if the Granada LW is on outside of him. Also like to plays quick passes down left flank & he has a good cross on him to.

Martian Ferguson recently went to go see him in action. 



Seb said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/894834-guilherme-siqueira-monitored-by-manchester-united
> 
> METRO


Seb got there 1st but think im right in saying Martian Ferguson was at another Granada game but v Rayo a few months back? No one saw at the time who exactly he was watching but Siqueira could have been a target


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> I don't think he's better than Evra as they're both liable to defensive mistakes and I feel that Evra is the better attacking threat going forward - although that's open to argument. Are there any decent young left backs? Opinions from actually seeing them too, not FM prospects.


If anything I'd say Baines is FAR better going forward, he's like a second winger and is one of the best crossers of a ball in the league.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Whenever I saw him last season he was largely ineffective although I'll agree he's a much better crosser.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lb's that can cross?










one of the best crossers around. shame he has zero clue about defending


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> I don't think he's better than Evra as they're both liable to defensive mistakes and I feel that Evra is the better attacking threat going forward - although that's open to argument. Are there any decent young left backs? Opinions from actually seeing them too, not FM prospects.


Joe Bennett at Middlesborough, quick feet, skillful, dangerous on the overlap and a strong tackler. He's a bit weak in the air and liable to the odd lapse in concentration but at age twenty two he's at the right age to develop into a top class player, he's played just slightly less than 100 career games and has risen up through the English national youth squads, he has been a part of Stuart Pearces' U21 squads. I'm not saying that this lad is the answer but he does look an exciting prospect. There aren't really any other young promosing English full backs around that I know of, you'd have to ask somebody else regarding overseas players.

You're right about Baines being a defensive liability, if you signed him then you'd just end up with the same issues you had when playing Evra, a player that can't mark his man and has poor defensive discipline, at age twenty eight Baines is hardly going to improve greatly, is he?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dennis Aogo plz.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd prefer Baines on the left over Downing.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Drogba


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm Roman Abramovich, i'll waste endless millions on hiring and firing managers but won't give a two year deal to the best player of my reign who's just carried my team to the Champions League win I always dreamed of, because i'm just so fucking stubborn. Next, I won't hire the manager who just won me the FA Cup, and Champions League against the most ridiculous odds either.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Apparently Roman has given the green light to go on a massive spending spree this summer, targets include:

Falcao
Hulk 
Modric
Hazard

No surprise there, all of them have been linked with Chelsea in the past year. They certainly wont get all of them though. Fuckkkk I pray they don't get Falcao, there is nobody I want to sign more than el tigre, the rest I don't care about.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ridiculous idea not to resign drogba. his pure influence and big game capabilities warrants another contract, if not just for netting the champions league winner.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Really hope Chelsea sign Hulk for a lot of money. I reckon he'll flop in the Premier League. 



> I'd prefer Baines on the left over Downing.


I made the same point when the England squad was announced. Baines is definitely a better left winger than Downing despite not even playing there.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ridiculous idea not to resign drogba. his pure influence and big game capabilities warrants another contract, if not just for netting the champions league winner.


Pretty much, also during matches in this years CL v Napoli at home he got first goal & set up the winner, he was beast v Barca home & away in Semis & got vital goal to bring it to 1-1 in CL final & scored winning pen to win it for them.

I can se alot of top PL clubs asking about Drogba even if its getting him for just 1 season I can still see it. I sadly however think move abroad see stories linking him to move to China for 1 big final pay day.



EGame said:


> Apparently Roman has given the green light to go on a massive spending spree this summer, targets include:
> 
> Falcao
> Hulk
> ...


I can see a CF arriving with Anelka gone, Drogba going, Kolou deal runs out in summer(though not a CF but still option there). It leaves CFC with untested Lukuka at PL level & out of form & uninterested Torres so going to need another CF. The interest in Hazard real I personally dont doubt that & need a younger CM to replace Lampard/Essien thats acts as a playmaker. Think CFC already signed De Bryne from Genk & Marin from Bremen who are both very tidy squad additions for next season.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Disagree. The club needs to move on. Drogba wants regular starts and Chelsea just can't offer that to him. We can't make wholesale changes to how the team plays until he is gone. It's one of the main reasons why AVB failed as manager. He tried to implement a new system too quickly and the players couldn't adapt. Now is as good a time as any to farewell Drogba. He has done all he can do at the club. Why not leave on a high and get some ridiculous coin at another cashed up club? I'd much rather he did that than waste away as an occasional sub.

Besides that, our league form this year was shithouse and we can't afford to stand still while other teams move forward. Another year of disjointedness and unrest in the dressing room could see us fall further behind City and United.

I'm glad the club hasn't been fooled by the CL victory that really just papered over the cracks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

falcao would be the perfect signing for chelsea (well, any club)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Never been that impressed by Hulk when I've seen him play, would love to see Falcao in the prem though


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hulk diving all over the place against us should have been incredibly embarrassing for him and porto. didnt impress me at all, seemed to be all about him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The time is right. He could stay here and we could watch him decline as a player. Or he can leave now on a high as the man who won us the Champions League.

It's hard to let go, but you have to realise when the time is right. I'm sure both club and player know this. As amazing as he is, he can't do it week in and week out anymore. Not at this level. And he doesn't want to sit on the bench. He deserves better than that for sure.

He's an absolute legend and he is Chelsea's greatest player of all time. He is synonyms with our history and our success. He can't be erased and I thank him for bringing me so much joy that I never thought I could experience as a Chelsea fan.

Legend, hero, the Drog.



EGame said:


> Apparently Roman has given the green light to go on a massive spending spree this summer, targets include:
> 
> Falcao
> Hulk
> ...


Get rid of Hulk and that shopping list is almost perfect. We definitely have the money to do this and we have the lure now too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Falcao in my imo is the best striker in the world, his intelligence and is his skill are unbelievable. 

Athletico Madrid were shit for half of the season yet the guy still scored consistently and managed 36 goals in the season, to keep up his record of 30+ goals per season. 

I really wish we could ge the guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

At first I wanted Drogba to stay, but I guess it is time for him to go. Really hard to accept it though, absolutely love the guy. A GOAT for Chelsea, and I doubt we will ever get a talisman striker like him again. I hope he doesn't leave before preseason games in America though, would love if he came to that Philly game and played one last time, so I have the chance of seeing him live. Its gonna be even worse when Lampard leaves soon. 

In other news, I don't want Hulk. But I feel like he is definitely heading to our club, arggh. I still really want Modric. Hazard would definitely be great. Falcao is an almighty goalscorer, but I don't know if we'll get him. Gonna be a nice transfer season, especially now that we saved ourselves Sunday. Now I don't have to think about signing the Downings and Grant Holts and can focus on the big boys :terry.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

EGame said:


> Falcao in my imo is the best striker in the world, his intelligence and is his skill are unbelievable.


Agree.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Joel said:


> The time is right. He could stay here and we could watch him decline as a player. Or he can leave now on a high as the man who won us the Champions League.
> 
> It's hard to let go, but you have to realise when the time is right. I'm sure both club and player know this. As amazing as he is, he can't do it week in and week out anymore. Not at this level. And he doesn't want to sit on the bench. He deserves better than that for sure.
> 
> ...


Although the time is right for him 2 go, still hurts like hell. On a plus note i hope torres gets that fire back now as automatic first choice striker i wouldnt target any others.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Falcao is very good, but he's not the best in the World. I don't know how you can say someone who has only scored 4 goals in the Champions League is the best striker in the World. Assuming your not counting Messi or Ronaldo as strikers, then there's still Benzema, Ibrahimovic and van Persie who are far more proven than Falcao.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Apparently Hazard's agent was interviewed in belgium, and he said they've recieved personal terms offers with united, city and chelsea and now its just down to hazard to decide where he wants to go, and he should make that decision in the next couple of weeks


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

so that should only take another month.

put us out of our misery eden and pick city.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Some translations are saying he has agreed personal terms with all the teams, but other translations say received offers from the teams

but i fully expect the decision to be city


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fuck I want the Euro's to start already so I can be distracted from this Hazard shite.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Falcao is very good, but he's not the best in the World. I don't know how you can say someone who has only scored 4 goals in the Champions League is the best striker in the World. Assuming your not counting Messi or Ronaldo as strikers, then there's still Benzema, Ibrahimovic and van Persie who are far more proven than Falcao.





Bananas said:


> How many years of consistent brilliance do you need before being considered a fantastic player? Vidal has to be considered so already. His first season in Italy, which can be hard to adapt too, has been brilliant. He's got to be considered World Class. There aren't many better central midfielders in the World than him at his moment in time.


:downing


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't keep up with all these Hazard updates, the guy needs to make his mind up


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

one update has city telling his agent to lower his demands...CITY.. how much does this prick want???


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I said Vidal was World Class, I never said he was the best in the World. I agree that Falcao is World Class. But he isn't THE best striker in the World.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Mate just texted me saying Arsenal have had a big accepted for Kagawa, anybody heard about this?

Can't see anything online. Probably trolling me.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Falcao has never had an opportunity to play in a top team like Zlatan, Gomez, RVP, Benzema, Higuain etc, yet he has managed to outscore most of them playing for a mid table team like Athletico. 

If you put the guy into a top team, I have no doubt he would destroy the statistics. The team that get's this guy is going to be fucking lucky.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Mate just texted me saying Arsenal have had a big accepted for Kagawa, anybody heard about this?
> 
> Can't see anything online. Probably trolling me.


There been rumors over last week but not seen any Press get a hold of it here, nor in Germany or Japan for that matter the only stuff come out which ive seen is Man Utd related & some CFC stories to. 


The only thing ive actually seen regarding Kagawa & Arsenal is When Dortmund celebrated there cup/s win someone asked Kagawa where his going to which 1 of the Dortmund players shouted out ask Wenger then another shouted out ask Alex Ferguson. All that’s been said is Dortmund want 20M Euros for him & (by Kagawa agent) that Kagawa, agent & SAF had meeting last week which lasted about 2 hours chatting away in Manchester after that was over, Kagawa went back to Japan to get ready for Japans next international games. Hope I helped out mate im sure some other people will be able tell you more on Arsenal side of things regarding any news about Kagawa being linked there.



united_07 said:


> Apparently Hazard's agent was interviewed in belgium, and he said they've recieved personal terms offers with united, city and chelsea and now its just down to hazard to decide where he wants to go, and he should make that decision in the next couple of weeks


Id imagine that all will be known regarding where Hazard will go next season by the time Belgium have there international matches or very shortly after it which is in about 2 weeks time, ironically 1 of those Belgium games is vs England at Wembley on 2nd of June.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I said Vidal was World Class, I never said he was the best in the World. I agree that Falcao is World Class. But he isn't THE best striker in the World.


Vidal is considered as world class now, surely. Vastly underrated at Leverkusen where he was easily one of the best midfielders in the BuLi. Now he has moved to Juve, some of his 2011 performances were suspect, but some of his performances in 2012 have been ridiculously good. 

I expect a busy summer for all clubs this year. Telegraph saying Arsenal will listen to offer for a lot of the players who aren't classed good enough or not part of our plans anymore. Good news, although whether we can move them on with the big wages they're on is another story. Hopefully we can, to free up wages & squad places for new arrivals. Hopefully this M'Vila stuff is true, but I'm not sure (don't think anyone knows what the fuck is going on apart from m'vila) & I hope we're going in for an AMF of the same quality as we have gone in for in previous windows. Wilshere has never been tested on the big stage as an AMF and can't be depended upon after such a lengthy spell out of the game. Although if it's anything like previous summers I'm not expecting a whole lot... hopefully Kroenke has seen this season as a wake up call. Doubt it though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hazard can go City. He's gonna turn out shit in the Prem anyway.

Chelsea losing Drogba is such a massive blow. No way they would have come close to winning the CL without him. Him and Ramires have been the only good players for Chelsea this season over the course of the season. They've got the money to replace him at least. They do need to sign A LOT of genuine quality added to their team. 

Would suck if Drogba went to China. Still a class player and still always delivers in the big matches. Be a great signing for Barca or Madrid imo. Not first team though. Wages would probably be the downfall for the role.*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Mata has also been a total class act this year. Without him, I doubt even a 6th place finish would have been attainable. Their most important (only?) creative player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Mata is basically it when it comes to creativity. No wonder the poor guy looked so tired in Munich and late on in other games. Got a lot to carry on his shoulders and not getting enough help. That's why it's crucial we get Modric this summer and a very clever winger. We need more options and more threats.

I'm dreading the thought of us not getting another striker and instead putting faith in Torres. I can just see it happening and if it does, I'm saying we're not winning the Premier League right now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Hazard can go City. He's gonna turn out shit in the Prem anyway.*


:kobe



Joel said:


> Yeah, Mata is basically it when it comes to creativity. No wonder the poor guy looked so tired in Munich and late on in other games. Got a lot to carry on his shoulders and not getting enough help. That's why it's crucial we get Modric this summer and a very clever winger. We need more options and more threats.
> 
> I'm dreading the thought of us not getting another striker and instead putting faith in Torres. I can just see it happening and if it does, I'm saying we're not winning the Premier League right now.


if you buy a winger/mid who clicks with Torres then he has the ability to lead the line still. Big if though and i wouldn't be relying on that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when did newcastle sign erik pieters for 5 mil


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

no idea but i read it on wiki (better than goal :side just now. pretty sure thats just a rumour, he's still with psv as far as i know.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Yeah, Mata is basically it when it comes to creativity. No wonder the poor guy looked so tired in Munich and late on in other games. Got a lot to carry on his shoulders and not getting enough help. That's why it's crucial we get Modric this summer and a very clever winger. We need more options and more threats.
> 
> I'm dreading the thought of us not getting another striker and instead putting faith in Torres. I can just see it happening and if it does, I'm saying we're not winning the Premier League right now.


If we sign Modric and he eventually bonds real well with Mata, we're going to tear teams into shreds next season :terry

I'm more concerned about the DMF role though. We need to invest there. We don't have any world class DMF right now. Romeu is still learning the trade, albeit a great prospect, Essein is..Well, shit! Mikel on the other hand I feel isn't just 'THE GUY'.

Also, what next for MRLSH, Bosingwa and Ferreira?
I don't want to see them next season. MRLSH to a lesser extent though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

MRLSH?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I know Pieters has been supporting us on Twitter and he is best mates with Krul so maybe he convinced him, BBC are saying we have signed Romain Amalfitano too (never heard of him)


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> I'm dreading the thought of us not getting another striker and instead putting faith in Torres. I can just see it happening and if it does, *I'm saying we're not winning the Premier League right now.*


You're not because we are. :cool2


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Razor King said:


> You're not because we are. :cool2


I do see you having quite a succesfull season next year, especially with Podolski in the side. I feel a top two finish may be on the cards.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> You're not because we are. :cool2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ That's how your face will be when we win it? :wenger


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

IT'S OUR YEAR.



Only this time we won't finish 7th.


Or 8th.

:kenny
:kenny
:kenny
:rvp


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

LIVERPOOL HAVE FINISHED TOP-4! LIVERPOOL HAVE FINISHED TOP-4!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/clubs/index.by-season.html?season=ALL_SEASONS


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

D'Angelo said:


> IT'S OUR YEAR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry son we're aiming high this year. Gotta beat :wenger to dat prestigious 4TH PLACE TROPHY


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> LIVERPOOL HAVE FINISHED TOP-4! LIVERPOOL HAVE FINISHED TOP-4!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/clubs/index.by-season.html?season=ALL_SEASONS


don't worry, thats the only time you'll see arsenal top 2 for awhile :rvp


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Sad news for fans of shit goalkeepers, Almunia has been released by Arsenal.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rush said:


> don't worry, thats the only time you'll see arsenal top 2 for awhile :rvp


well still be there for at least 3 more seasons we're not going to finish 48 points behind Chelsea next season to lose out bridesmaid trophy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember not too long ago people were saying Almunia should play for England :hesk2


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Green Light said:


> I remember not too long ago people were saying Almunia should play for England :hesk2


If Almunia had a twiiter, told people how much he hates spurs and said i fucked your daughter in interviews he'd still be our number 1. Szcz isn't that good at doing the simple things. He's just young and funny so people forgive him for glaring errors.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But he's funny.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I remember not too long ago people were saying Almunia should play for England :hesk2


Probably would have been relevant at around 07/08 time. Who did we have back then? David James? :woy

@Rush, surprised you can remember what the top of the table looks like. Haven't seen a glimpse of the title in the past 20 years. It's your year next though 

:kenny
:downing



John Chapman ‏@BelgoFoot

Definitive statement: the earliest Hazard will speak about his next club will be some time after Belgium play England a week on Saturday.


Hazard the tease. He's good at working the crowd. Excellent on the mic.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I will confess that there was a certain point in time that I said Almunia wouldn't be a bad choice for England :downing

In my defence, he always used to play for England in FM 09 :side:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bet you could make a decent first championship XI from the players released this year so far in Europe..


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, i just wish it was 2005 again so i could watch us win the Champions League all over again. Do you know what thats like? oh right, how silly of me :troll


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joe Allen rumours flying around are likely to be 99% false. Spread by some Arsenal fan with 8,000 followers who seems to think he is a journalist.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope we steal M'Vila from Arsenal grasps like we did with Mata.

A summer of this would be great:

Gordon (free)
M'Vila
Modric or Sahin
Hazard or Lavezzi
Cavani or Falcao

Would be pricey, but we have to capitalise right now after winning the Champions League.

Bosingwa, Kalou, Malouda, Meireles, Turnbull, Essien () all out. Was close to putting Ferreira on that list, but he isn't doing any harm and is probably on low wage, so he can stay.

Lukaku and a few others out on loan


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

buying the league. :disdrogba


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> buying the league. :disdrogba


Oi... We're not the ones against your methods :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i wonder if we'll start alternating titles


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

M'Vila = £18m
Modric = £35-40m/Sahin not available unless at a crazy price
Hazard = £35m / Lavezzi = £25m
Cavani = £30m / Falcao = £40m

Can't see all of them happening considering I doubt Gordon will settle for being eventual 3rd choice when Courtouis returns from his loan (think he's going out again?). The signings of Marin & de Bruyne would also be made a bit void if they went down in the pecking order. Could see Kalou, Turnbull & Malouda leaving. Can't see 2 deep midfield players coming in either, with Ramires probably forming a duo with Modric/M'Vila. Capoue would be an excellent signing if M'Vila did come to Arsenal though. In fact, he'd probably suit you more than M'Vila would. Hopefully we won't fuck this M'Vila deal up. If it's true the money is already available unlike Mata where the board didn't sanction anything. Although, we usually manage to fuck up a transfer some way or another. He'll probably have a stormer of a EUROs and end up at City.

Pardew on Wenger's teams being predominantly foreign in 2006:

"I saw a headline saying Arsenal are flying the flag for Britain. I kind of wondered where that British involvement actually was when I looked at their team.

"It's important that top clubs don't lose sight of the fact that it's the English Premier League and English players should be involved. Foreign players have been fantastic. We have learned from them and from foreign coaches. But, to some extent, we could lose the soul of British football - the English player.

"We have a young team at West Ham and we are proud we have so many Englishmen. The soul of this team will remain with at least three or four English players as long as I am West Ham. I think that's important, I really do."


What's that, Alan? Another French player coming in? :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i wonder if we'll start alternating titles


That would piss off the red side of our cities very much :lol



D'Angelo said:


> M'Vila = £18m
> Modric = £35-40m/Sahin not available unless at a crazy price
> Hazard = £35m / Lavezzi = £25m
> Cavani = £30m / Falcao = £40m
> ...


Yeah, probably won't happen tbh. Our days of spending £100m in one window has been over for a while now.

Think we're going to put faith in Torres, so forget the new striker probably won't happen. The other three are possibilities though. Marin and De Bruyne will get time on the pitch. Especially if Di Matteo is the manager, as we have seen he likes to use the whole squad. 

I don't see Coutois coming back here straight away, so Gordon will always be number two. And at the moment, does he really have much of a choice? We'll have to wait and see. That's what I want more than what I see the club doing though.

In that shape, I rather a deep lying playmaker. So that means Ramires has to go to the wing. But the squad is flexible and can turn into a 4-3-3 at any time which would allow Ramires to be the box to box in that shape. Modric is the perfect fit for us in this shape. Like at Spurs, he won't be the one making the final pass, but he'll be starting the move for sure, finding Mata and our wingers in space. We'll have to see what Levy's stance is this time though.

We need to make some moves before the Euros start.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> don't worry, thats the only time you'll see arsenal top 2 for awhile :rvp


Don't get defensive, bro. :suarez2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I've just read that Hazard has "agreed terms" with Utd, City and Chelsea but hasn't decided who to sign for yet. Just read it mere seconds ago. A bit big for his boots maybe?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> MRLSH?


Sorry, only the blues understand this language. MRLSH means Meireles. Well, at least pronounced that way


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't worry son we're aiming high this year. Gotta beat :wenger to dat prestigious 4TH PLACE TROPHY


that trophy was rendered pointless this year!

:torres :arry


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Ace Ventura said:


> I've just read that Hazard has "agreed terms" with Utd, City and Chelsea but hasn't decided who to sign for yet. Just read it mere seconds ago. A bit big for his boots maybe?


Love it if he flops and goes back next year for half the price.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Gunner14 said:


> If Almunia had a twiiter, told people how much he hates spurs and said i fucked your daughter in interviews he'd still be our number 1. Szcz isn't that good at doing the simple things. He's just young and funny so people forgive him for glaring errors.


*So he gets chosen in the team because he's a funny guy despite not being a very good goalkeeper?

:alves*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ace Ventura said:


> I've just read that Hazard has "agreed terms" with Utd, City and Chelsea but hasn't decided who to sign for yet. Just read it mere seconds ago. A bit big for his boots maybe?


Yeah read that earlier this morning as well. Seems like he's got 10 days to make a decision as well 



redeadening said:


> that trophy was rendered pointless this year!
> 
> :torres :arry


But it won't happen twice in a row :balo2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol, apparently now theyre considering changing the rule back, making spurs the only team ever to be affected by it!

:arry

triffic


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *So he gets chosen in the team because he's a funny guy despite not being a very good goalkeeper?
> 
> :alves*


He isn't as good as many people propose, but he is the best we have and one of the best young GKs in the Premiership. It's not like he's Flappy-anski or Almunia. It's strange that Gunners wanted Almunia dead at one point; now they're comparing him to Szczesny. He's still only behind Joe Hart and Tim Krul for clean sheets this season, which is saying something considering our defense.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ace Ventura said:


> I've just read that Hazard has "agreed terms" with Utd, City and Chelsea but hasn't decided who to sign for yet. Just read it mere seconds ago. *A bit big for his boots maybe?*


To be fair if he's come to agreeable terms with all three clubs then it's not a case of being big for his boots because he's already agreed the terms, he's now having a think of who he'd rather play for. I'd think City or Chelsea would be his port of call with both just having won titles and having his international team mates already at the clubs (Kompany and Lukaku) you never know at this point it could be swung by something as little as friendship with one or dislike for one of them. 

If I were him I'd choose City, there's a thick squad full of talent, they're favourites to win the title next year and there'll be less pressure on him there. If he's as good as we think he is/can be then he'll earn a spot in the starting 11, if not then he gets to sit on the bench for a while and collect a pay cheque, happy days. Also if he does work out there, then the fans will absolutely love him. The current generation of United fans will never see past their love for Giggs/School and the Chelsea fans wont see past Frank/Terry where as City's current generation of fans don't have much to choose from just yet so he could firmly establish himself as one of their top legends...if he performs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just1988 said:


> To be fair if he's come to agreeable terms with all three clubs then it's not a case of being big for his boots because he's already agreed the terms, he's now having a think of who he'd rather play for. I'd think City or Chelsea would be his port of call with both just having won titles and having his international team mates already at the clubs (Kompany and Lukaku) you never know at this point it could be swung by something as little as friendship with one or dislike for one of them.
> 
> If I were him I'd choose City, there's a thick squad full of talent, they're favourites to win the title next year and there'll be less pressure on him there. If he's as good as we think he is/can be then he'll earn a spot in the starting 11, if not then he gets to sit on the bench for a while and collect a pay cheque, happy days. Also if he does work out there, then the fans will absolutely love him. * The current generation of United fans will never see past their love for Giggs/Scholes* and the Chelsea fans wont see past Frank/Terry where as City's current generation of fans don't have much to choose from just yet so he could firmly establish himself as one of their top legends...if he performs.


erm wat?

im pretty sure if he came to united and played well he would be loved, what about ronaldo? his song is still sung at games. Also most united fans dont really want to see Giggs starting in big matches.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cant see past Terry and Frank?

didnt we just let go our golden god yesterday?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully Lukaku, De Bruyne and Courtois convince Hazard on international duty...

Courtois: They sent me out on loan straight away!
Lukaku: They didn't play me!
De Bruyne: They didn't even want me straight after they bought me!

On second thoughts...

Hutz


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Andy Halls ‏@ajhalls1 
Have just read @1RobBeasley's story in tomorrow's paper. North London will be very pleased indeed.

Rob Beasley suggesting on twitter that someone from North London is going to sign a new contract, and not Robin van Persie...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Couple of non-Sun journos says it's nothing to get excited about however.

So probably Ben Alnwick signing a contract extension.. 

:arry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Hopefully Lukaku, De Bruyne and Courtois convince Hazard on international duty...
> 
> Courtois: They sent me out on loan straight away!
> Lukaku: They didn't play me!
> ...


Kompany: i played every game, won player of the year, got a new contract and we won the title


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

julian reeback ‏@jules3371 
@1RobBeasley @WindyCOYS It's not the man you tried to put behind bars is it?

Rob Beasley ‏@1RobBeasley 
@jules3371 No don't think he'll be getting a new deal

--

So, not Harry then.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> Kompany: i played every game, won player of the year, got a new contract and we won the title


Beat me too it. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just read Utd have opened talks over a £12 deal for Baines. Good player but I think it's too much.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Cant see past Terry and Frank?
> 
> didnt we just let go our golden god yesterday?


Can't see past the likes of* is what I should have said, but you know what I mean. It will be much easier for him to become a legend at City than it would be for him to become one at United or Chelsea.

The door's always open at the Emirates but I don't think he'll wanna sign for £55,000 per week


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> Hopefully Lukaku, De Bruyne and Courtois convince Hazard on international duty...
> 
> Courtois: They sent me out on loan straight away!
> Lukaku: They didn't play me!
> ...


Vermaelen will convince him! We have... uhm... M'Vila... well he's not done yet. Kalou is available though!


Arsenal piping up in the Hazard deal now :lmao Times reporting we're the 'mysterious' 4th club in for him. Yeah, we'll pay his £200k wages, chunky signing on fee and hefty agent fees! Easy!


EDIT: Giroud & Chamakh now trending. Arsenal fans are incredible. Rumour is we're offering 8m euros + Chamakh for him. Not sure if a player's value counts towards the rumoured 16m euros buy out clase. If so we're rating Chamakh at 8m euros. Certainly not worth that on the last year of performances, but would be a good fee for someone who uses him properly. Obviously all rumours, and most are bullshit. So today, we've had Joe Allen, Kalou, Chamakh & Giroud trending. Incredible. Matter of time before Hazard, too. I love Twitter. So many take a rumour and use it as fact. Two of them have come off throwaway tweets as well.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Bayern have apparently offered Shalke Rafinha +5M euros for Benedikt Howedes. Can't see Shalke accepting to be honest.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Schalke would be mad to accept that.



Ace Ventura said:


> Just read Utd have opened talks over a £12 deal for Baines. Good player but I think it's too much.


12 pounds is a pretty good deal, i think you should take it :troll


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :troll

No way Schalke should take that deal, Howedes is pretty boss.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Bayern have apparently offered Shalke Rafinha +5M euros for Benedikt Howedes. Can't see Shalke accepting to be honest.


:lmao

Add 5 more Mils and we _might_ get him. I would like this deal very much.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Kalou is available though!


I think we will end up with Kalou to be honest, there's been rumours of Wenger wanting him for ages haven't there + with somebody as versatile as him he'll make an okay sub...which in Arsenal terms means, by the time everyone gets injured and the end of next season rolls around, he'd have played about 40 games for us :/


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Agreed. Unfortunately it looks highly likely we will get Kalou. Would much rather see how much we can get Yossi for as I thought he was a very good squad player for us this season.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kalou's not bad. Not entirely good though either.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Should go to Spurs where then they'll have a team that even City can't beat!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> Should go to Spurs where then they'll have a team that even City can't beat!


Wouldn't get into our team unfortunately. But seeing as Man Utd seem to be struggling to beat City these days, why don't United go for him?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Kalou is terrible , never impressed me when playing for Chelsea.

The only thing I ever noticed him for is the worst hair cut of all time in the champions league final.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately it looks highly likely we will get Kalou. Would much rather see how much we can get Yossi for as I thought he was a very good squad player for us this season.


Yossi came good in the last few games but he wasn't impressive at all between September and February. I'd have him on a free but not sure if I'd wanna pay for him.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Wouldn't get into our team unfortunately. But seeing as Man Utd seem to be struggling to beat City these days, why don't United go for him?


In what world is that an insult? I'd be surprised if a midfield of Giggs, Carrick and Park could beat City. Don't delude myself into thinking otherwise.

We usually do alright against Spurs though. Virtually every single season. Nevermind though, not like we came behind a team that employs Johan Djourou.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> In what world is that an insult? I'd be surprised if a midfield of Giggs, Carrick and Park could beat City. Don't delude myself into thinking otherwise.
> 
> We usually do alright against Spurs though. Virtually every single season. Nevermind though, not like we came behind a team that employs Johan Djourou.


Since when was it an insult? Giggs, Carrick and Park couldn't beat City but a midfield of Larsson, Cattermole Vaughan and McClean could.. LOGIC!

You do you're right when referee's aren't on your side, you're a pretty good outfit. True, you didn't. But you did come behind a team that employs Stuart Taylor.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

stuart taylor has more medals than most players in the league


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If Spurs didn't have Redknapp as manager I'd find them a lot more likeable. Also, if they didn't get sucked off in every paper I read then that'd help too. I'd say I dislike them the most after all obvious rivals.

We've also got loads of decisions recently - lost count. Maybe that might be because there's shit decisions in every single game of Premier League football due to the incompetent refs, but of course it's only United getting them. Just like how opposing teams are moving the net against Liverpool so they keep on hitting the woodwork.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> If Spurs didn't have Redknapp as manager I'd find them a lot more likeable. Also, if they didn't get sucked off in every paper I read then that'd help too. I'd say I dislike them the most after all obvious rivals.
> 
> We've also got loads of decisions recently - lost count. Maybe that might be because there's shit decisions in every single game of Premier League football due to the incompetent refs, but of course it's only United getting them. Just like how opposing teams are moving the net against Liverpool so they keep on hitting the woodwork.


If Spurs didn't have Redknapp as manager, I'm sure a lot of us would be a lot more happier lol! Us sucked off? Never! It's always bash Spurs day in the papers round here anyway.

We all get decisions you're right but it seems that it's usually the TOP clubs that get decisions for them more. I have no idea why, maybe so it doesn't upset anyone high up I have no idea but no one can deny it surely. Yeah but it's funny when opposing teams move the net against Lollerpool.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The Sun, Star and Mirror are all in love with Spurs; esp. Redknapp, Bale and Parker.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Vader13 said:


> The Sun, Star and Mirror are all in love with Spurs; esp. Redknapp, Bale and Parker.


Fair enough. I don't see it personally. I suppose it's refreshing to Sky sucking off the big four though. Anyway, there wont be no sucking clubs off this summer. Just more "lets put England down" in the media :lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> :lmao
> 
> Add 5 more Mils and we _might_ get him. I would like this deal very much.


I'd prefer Hummels but Howedes would certainly certainly an improvement if we get him.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Vader13 said:


> In what world is that an insult? I'd be surprised if a midfield of Giggs, Carrick and Park could beat City. Don't delude myself into thinking otherwise.
> 
> We usually do alright against Spurs though. Virtually every single season. Nevermind though, not like we came behind a team that employs *Johan Djourou*.


Eurgghhh, I really hope we get rid of him this season, or at least bring in a defender or 2 to shove him down the pecking order. The only good thing about him is the Oasis - Wonderwall parody song...








Today is gunna be the day that we're gunna have to play Djourou, by now he should have some how realised what he's got to do.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I'd prefer Hummels but Howedes would certainly certainly an improvement if we get him.


Hummels won't come. It was stupid to let him go in the first place.

I'm actually content with Boateng Badstuber partnership most of the time, like I am with much of the starting XI, but the squad doesn't have enough depth.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah it's embarassing for a club as big as Bayern to have virtually little to no depth and no dependable players at the bench. Muller has played every position up front because we were short on dependable solutions when our key players such as Robben were missing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly I think Bayern should just focus more on the academy and promote from within

I remember Bayern had one of the best academies in the world due to the immense popularity of the club


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Many players have been promoted from our second team over the past few years to be fair. Muller, Kroos, Alaba,Badstuber etc not to mention Bastian and Lahm are both from our junior team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We still do. We just sell everybody.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't remember any first team players being sold honestly. Perhaps I'm forgetting somebody. Lucio maybe ?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alaba to us 8*D


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Clichy is doing just fine for you.
Would be happy to take KUN from you if you wanna do business though :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's too BIG GAME for bayern


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't Emre Can supposed to be one for the future?

How's Dale Jennings doing by the way?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> he's too BIG GAME for bayern


:robben


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hazard spoke after training with Belgium, some tweets about it:



> Hazard said: "It will be #MUFC, #MCFC or #CFC. Final choice depends on playing time + position..."
> 
> Curiously, he also claimed he 'doesn't know' when decision will be made. Also said: "Not everyone can choose between three top clubs."


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What a cunt


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hazzard sounds like another Ballotelli.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

They should all just pull out of the deal. See what he has to say then.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> The Sun, Star and Mirror are all in love with Spurs; esp. Redknapp, Bale and Parker.


So what?

Redknapp is a likeable character and somewhat working class hero, Bale is one of the few British players who looks like he could be a truly world class player in a few years, and Parker has had a great few years and is the epitome of hard work making up for lack of technique. All players that would appeal to the media and the public and all 3 have had a great few years.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In what way is Redknapp a likeable character? I suppose he might be for those down south with the Del Boy comparisons but he certainly isn't likeable to me. I also don't mind them getting credit when it is deserved - they just don't get an ounce of criticism like they would if it was Arsenal/Liverpool/Chelsea/United/City in their position (being shite for ?? months). I get they're a fresh name in the top 4 but that doesn't mean they should avoid the same harsh criticism as others.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh come on. All last summer the papers were PRAYING for a Modric move to Chelsea, kept pushing and pushing it like it was ever going to happen. It'll be the same after the Euro's too no doubt. Levy has made it known that we won't be selling our best players. But the papers will do anything for a story.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

In what way isn't he? He's working class come good, comes across as down to Earth, speaks very honestly, genuinely enjoys his job and the big occasions, and isn't a pillock to the media? What reason do you have for disliking him? Spurs also got their share of criticism in the media for capitulating. As for the other teams you mentioned, City who's squad was worth more than Barcelona's at the start of the season, Arsenal who are endlessly praised for their 'pretty' but trophy-less football, Man Utd who are well received in the media in general barring when something controversial happens at which point Fergie starts his siege mentality nonsense. If the papers were harsh on Chelsea they would have trashed them for their football in the latter stages of the CL (not saying they should have), and Liverpool, well they deserve all the criticism they get tbh :kenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

How can you not like :arry He seems like a 'triffic guy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He gets away with all comments regarding other teams' players, gets offended at the drop of a hat (not as bad as Dalglish, though) and on top of that he looks like an old man's ballsack.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm not a facking wheeler dealer :arry


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Benfica just spent around 8M buying Ola John, left winger as gaitan, from twente. Gaitan on his way to manchester? Who dont get Hazard will get Gaitan, is my bet.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

redknapp is probably the least likeable manager in football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nas said:


> redknapp is probably the least likeable manager in football.


Taking that crown from :kenny

Wouldn't say Arry' is the most unlikable manager in the league but compared to the likes Of Man U, Pool, Chelsea & City him & Spurs do get away with a lot of criticism. Media do love them slightly more than the other clubs. Thats not to say they are never portrayed negatively but defo less than the clubs I mentioned.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seems like Hazard wants to play behind the striker. Meh. We have Mata for that role and I don't think Hazard is better than him there.

Lavezzi please.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Im convinced he will end up at City anyway. Just trying to get more money before Madrid come barking in a couple years.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So he's looking to replace, Mata, Silva/Aguero or Rooney... Yh good luck with that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Im convinced he will end up at City anyway. Just trying to get more money before Madrid come barking in a couple years.


Starting to think United will get him. If they get him and a better midfielder than Carrick, then I'm scared.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel Lavezzi is too old 

He's 27, and as a winger those decline rapidly


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Starting to think United will get him. If they get him and a better midfielder than Carrick, then I'm scared.


I would say United as well but I question if they are willing to give the guy £200,000 a week whereas City & Chelsea would probably give it without blinking an eye.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe United should resign Hargreaves


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I would say United as well but I question if they are willing to give the guy £200,000 a week whereas City & Chelsea would probably give it without blinking an eye.


Well according to the agent, all the negotiating is finished and they are happy. It's just his decision on where he wants to play.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nas said:


> redknapp is probably the least likeable manager in football.


Glenn Roeder...easily! Former players, assistant managers, staff and fans all hate him with a passion, an utterly dispicable human being who struggles to be liked in spite of having suffered a brain tumour. The only club that I think Rodent has left on good terms is Newcastle, the man is a cancer to the football clubs he works for. 

*Steamed Hams* should be worried incase Villa go mental (like Wolves) and decide promote from within. Well, it's either him or Peter the pointer, it's not really suprising that Villa are in such a mess when half of last seasons back room staff was comprised of two of the worst Norwich City managers of all time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Now that THE KING is dead Redknapp is comfortably the most despicable manager left in the PL. BIG SAM probably next up.

He's a crook after all.

:kean


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Seb said:


> So what?
> 
> Redknapp is a likeable character and somewhat working class hero


Working class hero? Is that why he was stock piling money in an off shore bank account so he didn't have to give as much tax to the likes of the working classes who need it more?

Don't get me wrong, I like Redknapp for the kind of manager he is but to say he's anywhere near a working class hero is going a bit far.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Starting to think United will get him. If they get him and a better midfielder than Carrick, then I'm scared.


I'm not still only leaves them with Fletcher as a midfielder who can tackle.. Scholes, Giggs, Anderson, Carrick, Cleverly,


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> *I'm not still only leaves them with Fletcher as a midfielder who can tackle..* Scholes, Giggs, Anderson, Carrick, Cleverly,


That's where the better midfielder than Carrick comes in.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

answer me joel

Lavezzi, is he too old to buy?

And opinions on Lucas Moura?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Too old? He's 27 and better than any attacking player you have (yes, that includes Mata). Would be an incredible signing.

As would Hazard, but I expect he'll go to City.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He's 27, roughly the age most football players peak

As a winger, that essentially means there is nowhere to go but down. Its probably the position that declines most sharply with age


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's younger than Cristiano Ronaldo, hardly "on the decline". He would improve any side in the PL, and I hope he does move as there's only so much Serie A I can stomach.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He (Lavezzi) hasn't had many injuries in his career and hasn't been playing in a physically demanding league. He is still fresh. He would still give us 4 years of good football if he can adapt to the Premier League. He's a clever player. So no, I don't think he is too old.

Haven't seen anything of Lucas Moura. Only heard things about him. Don't like the idea of £32m being rejected for a teenager who has done fuck all yet though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> He's younger than Cristiano Ronaldo, hardly "on the decline". He would improve any side in the PL, and I hope he does move as there's only so much Serie A I can stomach.


at no point in what I posted did I say he was on the decline

I just said this is the age most football players peak


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You said he's got nowhere to go but down? He's a class act and it surprises me you're not drooling over the prospect of potentially getting him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I am extremely excited about Lavezzi, but I dont want the entire squad being revamped again in 3 or 4 years

One of the reasons Hazard is so enticing is his sheer youth. He's 21. He's not as proven but I want to see us go long term. half the squad is already a bunch of dinosaurs

Though seeing as how much youth we've bought lately, maybe it couldnt hurt to get some middle of the road guys. Either our squad is too old or too young


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I am extremely excited about Lavezzi, but I dont want the entire squad being revamped again in 3 or 4 years


That's where Marin and De Bruyne come in.



redeadening said:


> One of the reasons Hazard is so enticing is his sheer youth. He's 21. He's not as proven but I want to see us go long term. half the squad is already a bunch of dinosaurs


He's not the type who would stick around for long. He'll just be another Robben for us. Exciting, but leaves in a few years time. 

I don't mind that as long as we get paid well, but he's not th elong term solution you're looking for.



redeadening said:


> Though seeing as how much youth we've bought lately, maybe it couldnt hurt to get some middle of the road guys. Either our squad is too old or too young


Exactly. A few guys in their prime won't hurt. Allows McEachran, De Bruyne, Marin and other young guys to learn and be ready for when they move on.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The advantage for Hazard is that even if he doesnt stay, atleast we'll make good money off him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thought you wanted long term? :side:

I'd like Hazard too, but only if he plays on the left wing. He has more pace than Mata so would suit that position a lot better.

Doubt he's gonna come anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hazard comes, huge burst of energy, then goes to Madrid for $$$$

Lavezzi comes, amazing player, ends up like Malouda 

see the problem?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There's no problem if Lavezzi helps us win trophies while he is here. He's 27 not 30.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I just really hate Malouda

Think Bamford and Piazon are ready to get into the sub striker Kalou role?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hazard would be better long term as you would make a mega profit on him when Madrid come calling 2 or 3 years from now and that money can be reinvested in over players.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If Lavezzi came to EPL he'd probably be the 4th best player in the league instantly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I think I just really hate Malouda
> 
> Think Bamford and Piazon are ready to get into the sub striker Kalou role?


Definitely Piazon. Haven't really seen much of Bamford.

Our Carling Cup team should be :mark: next season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Bamford has scored in nearly every game he played


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Apparently we've shown Bosingwa the door.

:hb:hb:hb

...and Kalou 
:hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if we dont get hazard we get lavezzi. 25 mil release clause in his contract, on we go


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> if we dont get hazard we get lavezzi. 25 mil release clause in his contract, on we go


We're still likely to go for Martinez as well..


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

God™ said:


> Apparently we've shown Bosingwa the door.
> 
> :hb:hb:hb
> 
> ...


:fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie :fergie 
Malouda, Essein, Ferreira and Meireles. I think Ferreira will stay though, possibly as a cover. On Meireles, that depends on the transfer window. If we get a decent midfielder, there's possibility of him leaving but I think he's still got 1-2 years left in him at Chelsea.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

German press are reporting that United have raised the offer for Kagawa to €16m, which is around £12-13m


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Turns out, we're not signing M'Vila. :no:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd love M'Vila at Pool. Get AVB in, give him free reign over transfers and start building. I absolutely do no want Martinez as manager. I like the guy, i think he's a great manager but i get the feeling he'd get the WOY treatment which will be a shame.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:wenger not willing to pay that extra 15 euros for M'Vila's cab from the airport to the Emirates stadium?

Its ok, more 16 year old french children for all!

We could use a guy like M'Vila, especially with Essien's drop and Mikel being..... Mikel


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty sure any side could benefit from M'Vila but as unlikely as it is (aka never going to happen) i'd like us to sign him. Having him and Lucas sitting deep, Lucas being the workhorse that he is and M'Vila organising our attack would be lovely. Then Gerrard, Adam, Cole (if we keep him), Hendo etc can play higher up the pitch which would suit Adam far better considering he is pretty shite and would take the pressure off Gerrard.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Man United are the team that desperately need somebody like M'Vila. Apart from us, of course. We need a defensive midfield player. Song isn't one and Arteta has been playing as our DM; he isn't even one. We all saw what happened when Song was paired with Aaron Iniesta.

We also need a back-up RB for Sagna. Jenkinson should be loaned out because he is terrible.

Our major issues are defensive; if we can cut down the amount of goals we concede, we'd be fine.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Arsenal should also improve their defence, it is not so good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in hilarious rumour of the week:



> The agent of Paris Saint-Germain striker Kevin Gameiro has contacted A-League club Melbourne Heart regarding his client.
> 
> 25-year old Gameiro, who has represented France on eight occasions, could be on his way to Australia next season although a deal is some way away from taking form.
> 
> ...


gameiro earns about the same amount per year as 3 clubs' salary caps.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Arsenal should also improve their defence, it is not so good.


We lack a proper DM. It's all due to that. When Arteta has played, we haven't been that bad, but when he's not on; Song goes wayward and Aaron Iniesta pulls out those splitting passes that reach the feet of the opposition team. It seems Song and A. Iniesta are competing over who loses the ball most.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if gameiro does sign for the heart (lol never going to happen) but if he did he'd score at least 50 goals and Heart would romp the competition. All of the teams are the standard of like league 2, some would be league 1 in england..


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Goodbye Drogba


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> i'd love M'Vila at Pool. Get AVB in, give him free reign over transfers and start building. I absolutely do no want Martinez as manager. I like the guy, i think he's a great manager but i get the feeling he'd get the WOY treatment which will be a shame.


I'm convinced he's getting the job tbh. Plus couple rumors running around that the Owners don't want AVB anymore so who knows.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Martinez is a good manager, but I wouldn't call him a great manager yet.

AVB would be good for Liverpool, as he will get time there, he will improve the league form and hopefully he has learned from his mistakes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Disappointed that Martinez will be off to Liverpool, I rate him highly. He laid the foundations at Swansea to what you see now. He is laying foundations at Wigan,got them playing good football, too bad they play on a rugby pitch most of the time. I think he'll do well at Liverpool, not title contenders and they may perhaps start off slow but he'll do well sadly.

Do Liverpool still have Aquilani? He'd be perfect for Martinez.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I just hope Martinez doesn't get the "Woy" treatment. He's far better than Woy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yup Aquilani's still contracted with us. Wouldn't mind keeping him but I mean I don't watch much Serie A but there must be something wrong with the guy that Us, Milan & Juve didn't want him in the squad.

As for Martinez he will get the Woy treatment unfortunetly. Most the fans want either AVB or Rafa ( :no: ) and see don't wanna give him a chance because Wigan are relegation battlers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Disappointed that Martinez will be off to Liverpool, I rate him highly. He laid the foundations at Swansea to what you see now. He is laying foundations at Wigan,got them playing good football, too bad they play on a rugby pitch most of the time. I think he'll do well at Liverpool, not title contenders and they may perhaps start off slow but he'll do well sadly.
> 
> Do Liverpool still have Aquilani? He'd be perfect for Martinez.


yeah we still have him, Milan didn't play him enough to trigger the automatic release clause. No idea is he will stay though.



Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm convinced he's getting the job tbh. Plus couple rumors running around that the Owners don't want AVB anymore so who knows.


same. i want AVB though 

Milan want him but not at the price they would've had to pay from the loan deal the cheap cunts.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Didn't we offer them like £7/8m? Hardly breaking the bank :lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, would've been 8 mil if they'd triggered the clause. cheap fucks :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I want AVB for Liverpool too. Would finally get me to watch one of their matches.

Maybe.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Razor King said:


> I think Man United are the team that desperately need somebody like M'Vila.


Nah, we have centre back right back defensive mid Phil Jones. :StephenA


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AVB for Liverpool, first Prem fixture; Chelsea vs Liverpool :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Saha and Ryan Nelsen have both been released, thank god.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AVB getting his first win against his former club? bama

Edit

Saha :lmao. Guy really should have stayed at Everton. still a decent pick up for most clubs in the league


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> AVB getting his first win against his former club? bama


More like Lampard turning on :troll mode and bagging a hat trick in a 5-0 Chelsea win. Hazard and Torres getting the others 8*D


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

redeadening said:


> *Hazard comes, huge burst of energy, then goes to Madrid for $$$$*
> 
> Lavezzi comes, amazing player, ends up like Malouda
> 
> see the problem?


Ironically I believe this will happen regardless of if Hazard joins Chelsea, MCFC or Man Utd this summer. Only reason I say this is Ronaldo 27 now & has another 3 years left to run on his current Real Madrid contract by time that’s up he will be 30 & Hazard after playing in Prem League for 3 years will be 24 & still have a lot years left to give & his market value (Barring injury) will More then likely sky rocket meaning Real Madrid need a replacement for Ronaldo & come looking at Hazard (who he himself has said before it would be a dream to play for Real Madrid) & whatever club he joins will sell him for ton of money. & In my opinion its no secret what Hazard going try to do which is use next few years in Prem league as stepping stone to move to Real Madrid. 

Hazard apparently wishes to play centrally & be given guaranteed playing time. Something I don’t see happening is him playing centrally at Chelsea or MCFC but I can see it happening here I don’t think Rooney play as no.10 next season think play false no.9 role from next season & With Kagawa & Hazard being looked at I don’t see us going 4-4-1-1/4-4-2/4-2-4 anymore (Horary). And I believe SAF will give Hazard assurances that play him most time (Never known SAF to say that he won’t with any new signing that arrives & Phil Jones asked SAF the same thing last summer & I believe Jones made 4th most appearances for us in all comps last season to delivered on his promise)

I think SAF try & go back to his revolving front 4 again or front 3 depending on system. Hazard likes drift inside off LW when plays there but this season gone by his played more through middle & scored 22 goals & made 16 assists as a result I believe.

The areas that we need looking into are finding a replacement for long term for Giggs/a LW & a No.10.

Is look through wingers we have 5 at the moment - Nani Giggs Toni Park & Young. Believe Park leave so his squad role need taken by player who can play in different positions & then look at wings on RW were fine Toni there & Nani wants play there & not on LW & on the LW you have Young who in CL imo is to predictable & Giggs who needs replacing. As ive said above no.10 role also needs looking into as Rooney not at his best there. 

Front 4 of 

RW Toni CAM Kagawa LW Hazard
CF Rooney

Judging by what SAF did with Ronaldo when he told him play through middle & gave him a free roaming role IF Hazard came to OT I can easily see SAF telling Hazard he will do same with him. 

Kagawa can play LW or RW though better as no.10/CAM, Toni be asked to keep his width so gives team a good balance or could put Nani on RW & have him & Hazard drift all over the place also case of Welbeck or Chicha playing as no.9 all of them offer something slightly different to the other.

Its also a big reason why I don’t buy the Kagawa a back up to Hazard if Hazard falls through story. I think both are targets & imo we need players of there qualities in our side as both of them play in areas we need to look at/strengthen & both them are so creative & that’s something this Man Utd have lacked since Ronaldo left 3 years ago. 



united_07 said:


> German press are reporting that United have raised the offer for Kagawa to €16m, which is around £12-13m


Dortmund are after €20M, the rumored bid from us is £13.6M which works out at roughly €17M, Dortmund can easily say no that it if they are that set on getting there €20M from him. But Dortmund know that realistically his not signing new deal, he wants leave & this only time can let him go & gain any money. They using Neuer when went to Bayern last year for a lot money even though in final year of his deal with Schalke. My opinion on matter still same which is/was Dortmund & us can/will work something out & €17M is something that they more then likely will accept if not I can see us raising our bid as we did pay £16M for Young who was in his final year at Villa last summer.

Also just incase anyone doesn’t know (You all properly did) But on Monday the 18th of June the 12/13 English Football Season fixtures comes out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> More like Lampard turning on :troll mode and bagging a hat trick in a 5-0 Chelsea win. Hazard and Torres getting the others 8*D


Aww how cute. The Chelsea fan thinks they can own the team that beat them 3/4 times last season unk2

More like this is whats happening






:troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hazard has come out and said this :



> "I have always dreamed of playing the number 10 role, and wearing that number on my back."


cant see him getting the no 10 shirt off rooney or mata, and Dzeko looks like he might be leaving......:downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Aww how cute. The Chelsea fan thinks they can own the team that beat them 3/4 times last season unk2
> 
> More like this is whats happening
> 
> ...


Which was the one game that you lost? Oh yes, the most important of the 4 :terry


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hey come on we played Downing and Spearing. We handicapped ourselves to give you a fair chance and you still only won 2-1 :troll


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> As for Martinez he will get the Woy treatment unfortunetly. Most the fans want either AVB or Rafa ( :no: ) and see don't wanna give him a chance because Wigan are relegation battlers.


I want AVB for Liverpool too. 

I think he would do excellent at Liverpool. He has learned the hard lesson at Chelsea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> hey come on we played Downing and Spearing. We handicapped ourselves to give you a fair chance and you still only won 2-1 :troll


:kobe2

We played Bosingwa on Downing and Mikel so it was even in the end :kobe3

What players do you Liverpool fans want to see come in?


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Joel said:


> :kobe2
> 
> We played Bosingwa on Downing and Mikel so it was even in the end :kobe3
> 
> What players do you Liverpool fans want to see come in?


winger(s) , another cdm and striker.. depends who takes the job as manager though

scary and exciting times ahead for lfc, next season is huge


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Apparently Chelsea have reached an agreement with Hulk but there is a 10 milion gap between what Porto wants and what Chelsea offers. According to the news here Chelsea offers 30 milion euros and Porto wants 40.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

who i want or who i realistically think we could sign?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I can see Liverpool going for inadequate young british players again, seeing as it has really worked out for them :troll


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pipe down chief, you guys couldn't hold a 1-0 lead over a weak chelsea side for 5 mins :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Apparently Chelsea have reached an agreement with Hulk but there is a 10 milion gap between what Porto wants and what Chelsea offers. According to the news here Chelsea offers 30 milion euros and Porto wants 40.














Rush said:


> who i want or who i realistically think we could sign?


Realistically. Keep in mind that you still have European football, which can still attract very good players (Falcao wants to stay at Atleti and they are in Europa League).


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

:shaq
@Joel Hulk is a good player, certainly better than most of your attacking options at this point so I don't see why you wouldn't be thrilled with this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> :shaq
> @Joel Hulk is a good player, certainly better than most of your attacking options at this point so I don't see why you wouldn't be thrilled with this.


Don't really rate him. Never seen him perform well outside of Portugal.

Plus, we can attract better than him. Again, I go back to Lavezzi.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hulk was an embarrassment against us. seems to be incredibly greedy and likes a nice dive.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> pipe down chief, you guys couldn't hold a 1-0 lead over a weak chelsea side for 5 mins :terry


:torres

As for who we can sign I honestly don't know. Especially since we probably blew a lot of the transfer fund last summer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rush said:


> pipe down chief, you guys couldn't hold a 1-0 lead over a weak chelsea side for 5 mins :terry


Don't rub dirt into the wound, Rush.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> BBC Sport's David Ornstein says on Twitter:"M'Vila camp tell me he will not be joining Arsenal or any other PL club as things stand. Only serious interest from elsewhere in Europe ‪#afc"


:lol


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> Realistically. Keep in mind that you still have European football, which can still attract very good players (Falcao wants to stay at Atleti and they are in Europa League).


Heard rumours that we we in for Gaston Ramirez which would be a good buy, as far as wingers go i see us going for Hoilett which i'm not hugely keen on, i wouldn't mind getting Adam Johnson provided it wasn't an expensive transfer. as far as others go i really don't watch enough spanish, italian, french, german etc football so i can really give a good opinion of a lot of players.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Supposedly Martinez has been offered the job at Liverpool and he will decide by Tuesday.

http://www.koptalk.co.uk/2012052545...taking-liverpool-job-following-fsg-offer.html

.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

So, we're not getting M'Vila?

Oh joy.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Liverpool fans on SSN giving a good account of themselves per usual :lmao


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

> *Manchester United have bid rejected for Dortmund's Shinji Kagawa*
> 
> Manchester United have had a bid of around €16m (£12.8m) for Borussia Dortmund's Shinji Kagawa rejected, according to a highly-placed source at the German club.
> 
> ...


Story from Guardian which was released about 15 mins ago, normally one of the better papers/sources around so Im more then likely to believe them over most other papers & As I said before (Regarding Kagawa) think we could get him for less then €20M Dortmund are asking for if we offered around £15M, I can see us improving our bid & getting him hopefully signed with us sometime next week.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The Monster said:


> Story from Guardian which was released about 15 mins ago, normally one of the better papers/sources around so Im more then likely to believe them over most other papers & As I said before (Regarding Kagawa) think we could get him for less then €20M Dortmund are asking for if we offered around £15M, I can see us improving our bid & getting him hopefully signed with us sometime next week.


seems to be just rehashing the story which was in BILD today. I would be extremely surprised if Hazard comes now after the bid for kagawa, dont think both players are needed, both play in the same position


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lol


He said similar couple weeks back, nothing new. Strange considering the main theory was that a lot of the journalists information were getting it from M'Vila's camp, as AFC don't seem to be saying shit to anyone (never do). Certainly one of the strangest sagas I can remember. Well renowned blogs/insiders/journalists have all said completely different things regarding the deal. People who know Inter well have said they were told he is going to Arsenal, hence why they bought other midfielders. As I've said all along, this one will roll and roll until something is on someone's website saying they have signed him. EDIT: for what it's worth, a deal in place always seemed premature. Rennes will want to hold out until the end of the EUROs, as it could attract more interest, although whether many would be willing to pay what Arsenal are is uncertain. His price has dropped since last summer due to a fairly poor season. Also, it seems as if we're going to have to clear some players off the wage bill before signing new players. Hopefully we can offload some numbers this year to make way. 

This Kagawa deal will roll. Could be done during the EUROs, obviously. Don't even think it's outside of the realms of possiblilty that he renews at BVB, even though he does seem to want an EPL move.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> seems to be just rehashing the story which was in BILD today. I would be extremely surprised if Hazard comes now after the bid for kagawa, *dont think both players are needed*, both play in the same position


But I want them. Rooney, Hazard, Kagawa, Nani, Valencia, Young.

Seriously, just fuck the defence.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

sell nani


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Rush said:


> Heard rumours that we we in for Gaston Ramirez which would be a good buy, as far as wingers go *i see us going for Hoilett which i'm not hugely keen on*, i wouldn't mind getting Adam Johnson provided it wasn't an expensive transfer. as far as others go i really don't watch enough spanish, italian, french, german etc football so i can really give a good opinion of a lot of players.


Have to say I rate him highly. Surprised to see so many Liverpool fans wanting AVB. I guess he can build a team but tactically he's pretty damn shocking.
Kind of don't care who we sign, just glad we can attract some of these players after the CL win.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> seems to be just rehashing the story which was in BILD today. *I would be extremely surprised if Hazard comes now after the bid for kagawa, dont think both players are needed, both play in the same position*


Hazard plays on the LW but likes to drift inside & Kagawa a no.10 who likes finding gaps & threading killer passes through in the final 3rd.

A LW & a No.10/CAM is much needed in our side, we need to replace Giggs long term on LW as only player we have who wants to play LW is Young & in Europe Young is sadly to predictable & we need a creative player who plays through middle off a CF while replacing Park (who I think will leave this summer) in the squad.

If the agent of Hazard right then we have bid for Hazard & offered him wages so that’s done it’s just a matter of him choosing us (If wants to) that’s left & we've all heard stories regarding Kagawa over last few weeks. Fact is this Man Utd side lacks creativity something BOTH players offer. 

Im really surprised more then a few people believe that were only after just the 1 of them & both are a back up option if we don’t land the other? I cant see SAF going to Kagawa or Hazard & saying "look your our back up option if a deal for Hazard/Kagawa falls through, so do you mind hanging on in there for a bit & see what unfolds with Kagawa/Hazard first then if doesn’t work out we come around to you & offer you deal, that ok?"

Take out Park in our team & his spot in our team needs filling & Kagawa versatile & very creative so lose 1 then make up for with new addition. Then on other side of things Giggs may be in last upcoming season & isn’t & shouldn’t be a starter anymore nor does he play on LW anymore, so leaves Nani & Young & Nani wants play on RW which means Young only player on LW but as ive said in Europe this season Young found hard to get past his RB cos way European team play is play deep back 4 & narrow & double up, Young cut back to right foot then try to whip in a cross doesn’t work against teams so need player on LW who can do a bit of everything & be unpredictable & That’s something we have lacked all season & have done really since Ronaldo left us in 2009 was that unpredictable factor now team moves ball slower & more rigid in there shape that’s not what MUFC about nor are Kagawa & Hazard if either joined us we need start playing faster tempo cos both of them are fast thinkers with & without ball (In Kagawa case).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The Monster said:


> Hazard plays on the LW but likes to drift inside & Kagawa a no.10 who likes finding gaps & threading killer passes through in the final 3rd.
> .


Hazard has been playing in the no 10 role recently, and has said thats where he would prefer to play though


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what is up with everyone taking the no 10 role nowadays

whats wrong with being a winger?

anyways, Kagawa has more in common with mata if anything


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Why not just go back to Owen and Heskey ?

On a serious note, Dempsey would be a good buy for Liverpool.Could also see them getting Victor Moses from Wigan if Martinez is manager, could get him for cheap since his contract is out next season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours are that Fabio has turned down going on loan to Benfica, and will now go to QPR, would have preferred someone like wigan, after how Macheda fared at QPR, but at least he will be getting premier league experience.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

More clubs should try and get owen on their squad

no matter what, he can always score


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> Hazard has been playing in the no 10 role recently, and has said thats where he would prefer to play though


I believe he said it was honor to be given no.10 number for Belgium & that playing time & playing in right position is important to him regarding next move? I Could be wrong though. And Yes Hazard has played more through center this season at Lille but as I said few pages back in this thread I imagine SAF wants Hazard (IF he came to us) to play a free roaming role like Ronaldo use to do for us. He would be asked start on LW like does at Lille then just go all across final 3rd doing whatever he wants to do. I think it would be silly to just play him on LW anyway & tell him to stay there as no one will ever get the best out of him doing that he needs to able roam to be able to produce at best imo. Which is shown in the stats for this season gone by, where he made 16 assists & scored 22 goals which is his personal best record to date.

Edit:



redeadening said:


> what is up with everyone taking the no 10 role nowadays
> 
> whats wrong with being a winger?
> 
> anyways, Kagawa has more in common with mata if anything


Nothing wrong with being a winger, but my point is football grows, continues & evolves. In the past 4-4-2 was way to go then 4-3-3 came into effect now seeing a 4-2-3-1 shape take effect. 

The idea is the player who plays in front of 2 CM's & behind the lone CF acts as creative link man through CM to CF finding space & passes to open up teams defenses, he also has a reasonability to make a 3 man Midfielder when needed & have legs & pace to join in attacks & chip in with goals/assists as well. Role of no.10/CAM therefore has come important over last few years as seen with Mata in Chelsea team over season played on wing & as no.10 Think most will agree his better off CF where link up play in attack, find space & when needs to he drops deeper to help his 2 CM's.

Chelsea should see benefits of what switch in shape has done for them when AvB left, RdM made Chelsea go to 4-2-3-1 & moved away from there 4-3-3 which used for years. Chelsea since Feb have played 2 deep CMs & Mata as said played as creative advanced midfielder where able to effect games more then he did when out wide drifting in. 

Prob already know all this mate but No.10/CAM role becoming important part of teams success in modern day football, if you want to look at what happens when don’t play 4-2-3-1 & have no natural creative no.10/CAM in mould of Mata or Silva in your side then look at our European displays this season. SAF went with a open 4-4-2/4-4-1-1 shape which didn’t go to well & played Rooney off CF as No.10 but apart from his goals I don’t think had a good season & think that role doesn’t suit his style for all Rooney qualities I find him better as a no.9 then no.10 so goes show how much depends on playing as no.10/CAM.

And I agree Mata & Kagawa a like in a lot ways in terms of how they play & what effect they have on there respected teams.

Double Edit: Freaking hell stupid PC & internet, sorry for the double post.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Why not just go back to Owen and Heskey ?
> 
> On a serious note, Dempsey would be a good buy for Liverpool.Could also see them getting Victor Moses from Wigan if Martinez is manager, could get him for cheap since his contract is out next season.


*He'd probably bring Franco with him too :lol

Dempsey would be a good buy for any english team bar maybe City and United. Moses could do very well at Liverpool if he has the right attitude. *


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

BOSS said:


> So, we're not getting M'Vila?
> 
> Oh joy.


Makes it even worse considering the Vertonghten to Spurs deal is imminent apparently.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if anything i expect spurs to sell rather than buy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They don't have to sell. Financially, they're fine.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

their main striker is a dude on loan and we just killed a huge cash supply

Id argue they need a striker more than a defender too


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What will happen to Nuri Sahin? Will he leave or stay at Real Madrid? He has been linked with many top clubs recently.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nuri Sahin kinda needs to leave Madrid IMO. Would do him some good.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Agreed. He is being wasted at Madrid. Needs a move. Would love to have him at Arsenal


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mancini to release his own kid Andrea off citys books.. lol.. Awesome.

Ruthless Bastard.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Sahin dug his own grave though. It was a terrible move and he's just wasted a complete year of his football career barely playing. 

I'm sure it will be the same next year if he stays.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I didn't expect Sahin to be a first team regular, but Madrid have pretty much disowned him. It's pretty disgraceful the way they've ignored him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

DocBlue said:


> Have to say I rate him highly. Surprised to see so many Liverpool fans wanting AVB. I guess he can build a team but tactically he's pretty damn shocking.
> Kind of don't care who we sign, just glad we can attract some of these players after the CL win.


AVB had you guys closer to the top 4 than RDM :suarez1

Tactically he's fine, man management is where he's weaker imo.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> I didn't expect Sahin to be a first team regular, but Madrid have pretty much disowned him. It's pretty disgraceful the way they've ignored him.


They should loan him back to Dortmund as Kagawa is pretty much 100% leaving, he'll be a good replacement


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sahin is a different player to Kagawa tho, he's more of a deep lying playmaker than an attacking mid. Gotze would be the natural replacement for Kagawa.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

On M'Vila, we're not getting him. I still think Kagawa is the likelier of the two because Wenger loves to attack and doesn't care for defenses.

Let's see--our line-up for next season:


Giroud

Podolski Dempsey Kagawa

Song Arteta​
That looks so fine, which means it most likely won't happen. :wenger




FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Agreed. He is being wasted at Madrid. Needs a move. Would love to have him at Arsenal


I would take him, but we already have Arteta, and Wilshere will be back unless his mysteriour injury takes him out for another whole season. :wenger

I guess Wenger should lodge a 10 million bid for Sahin. If we can get him, why not bid for him? I don't know what plans Jose has for him next season at Madrid, but getting Sahin and Dempsey would be ideal for us, as opposed to Kagawa who will cost more. Plus, Dempsey can play on the right as well. He's not one-dimensional like Arshavin--who is basically a second striker.

Ideally, I'd want Arteta to play the #10 role that he did at Everton. Man, the guy is soooo talented; he can play anywhere.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

As much as I loved Sahin's move to Madrid, I've to say that wasn't the best of moves for a player like him. Way too many top class players at Madrid that will limit his starting chances. Just like a poster above said, loaning him out next season would be the best move for him after sitting out a year virtually without kicking the ball by his standard. 
Well, if he's a deep lying playmaker, Chelsea say hi :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we would be in for him too, we dont have that a playmaker per se, i guess BIG GAME MR MUSCLES YAYA creates his own play through pure strength


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You have :barry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the twilight of his career unfortunately. he's 31, 32 next feb. still time to win a few more medals


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

As is the case with M'Vila, Sahin is the perfect player for Manchester United due to their system. I don't know why United aren't on this already.


Edit:

Dempsey has come out said that he wants CL Football. Wonder which club is he talking about! :wenger

Sign him up, Mr. Wenger. We need players who want to play for us ala Arteta and the likes.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> As is the case with M'Vila, Sahin is the perfect player for Manchester United due to their system. I don't know why United aren't on this already.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Would prefer we sign Giroud myself(Y)

Your right about M'Villa. Doesnt look like a goer anymore. Its a shame, could have added a bit of security to our defence but as you said, AW dont do defence


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heard on Press Pass that Mourinho intends to use Sahin next season. His problem last season was he came to Madrid injured and wasn't fit until half way through the season. The team was already firing on all cylinders, so to make changes at that time would have been risky.

With pre season under his belt, he'll learn the Madrid style and will be a great rotation piece for Alonso.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That or we can take Sahin off their hands

Also, hulk totally bossed it today and made Denmark his bitch

Asides from his games vs City, I dont see whats so godawful about him. His left foot is amazing


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks Hulk is overrated? He's got power and pace, but poor first touch and vision. He's like a hyped of Ryan Babel.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Every single person on this forum thinks Hulk sucks, so trust me, you'll feel very at home here

Mostly based on the city matches

But otherwise, he seems to be pretty great. If youre gonna base a judgement on a player based on two matches, then Hamsik is worthless based on the fact he did NOTHING in his match vs Chelsea


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's good, but not 40 million good.

seems to think he's stronger than he actually is too. rifle of a left foot though.

mine isnt off the two city matches. however his pathetic flopping selfish display in the two legs didnt exactly help raise my opinion of him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont anyone would price him at 40 million

30 million euros. Maybe 35. maybe


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Every single person on this forum thinks Hulk sucks, so trust me, you'll feel very at home here
> 
> Mostly based on the city matches
> 
> But otherwise, he seems to be pretty great. If youre gonna base a judgement on a player based on two matches, then Hamsik is worthless based on the fact he did NOTHING in his match vs Chelsea


I watch a lot of football from a variety of different leagues but have never really got into the Portuguese league. I'd say I have seen him 20+ times though and even though he may of scored in some, I just don't feel he offers THAT much. Definitely not worth the price being branded but if someone does buy him for prices being sprouted around, then good luck to him.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd say hes the opposite of Robben, except they are both pretty one footed, and with the same foot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hes selfish though

Not liking that. We already have sturridge


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

My annoyance of him came form the £80m thing, he is probably £25-35m


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The 80 million thing is just to get people off his back. I really dont think the Porto guy wants to sell. And he still doesnt. Except now he has no choice


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Hulk is overrated? He's got power and pace, but poor first touch and vision. He's like a hyped of Ryan Babel.


That's a superb comparison, and I'm surprised I never thought of that myself. Hulk is also rubbish at defending, and in a league like the Premier League he could be a liability if played on the wing for that reason.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

redeadening said:


> That or we can take Sahin off their hands
> 
> Also, hulk totally bossed it today and *made Denmark his bitch*
> 
> Asides from his games vs City, I dont see whats so godawful about him. His left foot is amazing


He was okay, we made him look like a superstar by gifting the ball away on our half all through first half. Looked very mediocre when we pulled our shit together in the 2nd half.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought Sandro was great today and I look forward to seeing more of him in the Brazil team and can't wait for him to be a mainstay and feature more in central midfield for us next year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hulk is toss. A strong shot is all he has. Has done next to nothing in the Champions League. Stay away from my club.

kthnxbi


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I only watched the second half of the Denmark v Brazil game, and Hulk was very poor in it. If he did indeed play well in the first half, that game alone sums up a lot about him and how he blows hot and cold.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Hulk is toss. A strong shot is all he has. Has done next to nothing in the Champions League. Stay away from my club.
> 
> kthnxbi


Once in a while though he produces something llike this




You still have better players to sign for that fee though.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

We've bid for Bjorn Bergmann Sigurdsson, aka the New Zlatan Ibrahimovic, and Dame N'Doye, who has 11 in 11 for Copenhagen. About a combined £9m reportedly. Would fucking love to know where they think we've got that money from.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bananas said:


> I only watched the second half of the Denmark v Brazil game, and Hulk was very poor in it. If he did indeed play well in the first half, that game alone sums up a lot about him and how he blows hot and cold.


*Brazil had the game won by half time so the attacking players were bound to not stand out. Same story as the Barca match last night. He looked good in the first half but the defense was shocking. He's overrated though, yeah. Could be a decent signing for Chelsea for the right price but not if they end up relying on him.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tom Powers‏@trevpest
@trevpest: BREAKING NEWS: Spurs and Ajax have ended talks after failing to agree a transfer fee for defender Jan Vertonghen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Tom Powers‏@trevpest
> @trevpest: BREAKING NEWS: Spurs and Ajax have ended talks after failing to agree a transfer fee for defender Jan Vertonghen.


Just sell us Modric and you have the money to get Vertonghen :side:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Tom Powers‏@trevpest
> @trevpest: BREAKING NEWS: Spurs and Ajax have ended talks after failing to agree a transfer fee for defender Jan Vertonghen.


yes hopefully arsenal can pick him up now :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably just another twat on twitter. He'll sign for Spurs within the next few days, I will guarantee it. He's already stated where he wants to play next season.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> yes hopefully arsenal can pick him up now :mark:


After his recent Spurs loving propaganda in order to engineer a move, not sure he will have endeared himself to most Gooners TBH. Dont expect a warm welcome for him if he does join us. 

If he does join should be deployed as a DMC as dont see AW dropping Verms or Koscielny to put him in central defence.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hulk is coming to Chelsea whether we like it or not

Might as well make the best of it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I disagree. His agent is just full of shit as usual. He won't be coming and thank God for that.

Besides, he is only one year younger than Lavezzi. I thought you didn't want any wingers around that age?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd rather have Lavezzi than Hulk

Im just saying, Hulk is more likely to show up. The rumours are pretty strong and the club seems to like him


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

French press are reporting that hazard is likely to sign a 5 year contract with Chelsea


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if Hazard goes to Chelsea its amazing to think that if bayern hadn't bottled the shootout it would never happen


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Awesome. If he is coming, I'm sure we must have ensured him that we will continue to strengthen the squad, because why would he join this declining side ahead of City or United?

If we do get him it would definitely mean no Hulk :hb:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well we're apparently out of it after telling him we werent gonna give him what he wanted, which says a lot about just how much he wanted.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Awesome. If he is coming, I'm sure we must have ensured him that we will continue to strengthen the squad, because why would he join this declining side ahead of City or United?
> 
> If we do get him it would definitely mean no Hulk :hb:


Why you don´t like hulk? He is a good player and i think he will do well at chelsea.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> After his recent Spurs loving propaganda in order to engineer a move, not sure he will have endeared himself to most Gooners TBH. Dont expect a warm welcome for him if he does join us.
> 
> If he does join should be deployed as a DMC as dont see AW dropping Verms or Koscielny to put him in central defence.


Hmmm I dunno, Arsenal fans will love him for turning down Spurs. Campbell became a club legend after playing for Spurs and if Vertonghen's all he's cracked up to be then he could become one too.

Tommy's has been shifty in parts this season and I could see Wenger deploying him as a left back if/when Santos/Gibbs are out so that'll leave space for Vertonghen as a centre half but I would't be against him playing as a def-mid, we could do with more defence minded mids.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

For 20 million he'd probably do well - for 35+ then is he going to live up to it?

EDIT: This is Hulk I'm on about.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Why you don´t like hulk? He is a good player and i think he will do well at chelsea.


He's overrated & overpriced. Simples.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> He's overrated & overpriced. Simples.


Yes he is overrated and overpriced but still that does not change the fact that he is a very good player and he could do well at chelsea. He owned denmark yesterday.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Yes he is overrated and overpriced but still that does not change the fact that he is a very good player and he could do well at chelsea. He owned denmark yesterday.


He's done okay in the Portugese league but he's inconsistent at best against better opposition. Chelsea can get a lot better for a lot less if Porto want £35m.

A lot of people have said he didn't do much else but score against Denmark and only did because of mistakes in their defending. Lavezzi would be better for them imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lavezzi has a 25 mil release clause and has shown to be better than hulk more consistently in a bigger league plus in the champions league (tore us a new arsehole over both legs). if we're not getting hazard i suggest we're getting lavezzi instead.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> He's done okay in the Portugese league but he's inconsistent at best against better opposition. Chelsea can get a lot better for a lot less if Porto want £35m.
> 
> A lot of people have said he didn't do much else but score against Denmark and only did because of mistakes in their defending. Lavezzi would be better for them imo.


Lavezzi would be better for them but do you think lavezzi would want to go to chelsea? i don´t think so. Hulk seems more realistic.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Samoon said:


> Yes he is overrated and overpriced but still that does not change the fact that he is a very good player and he could do well at chelsea.* He owned denmark yesterday*.


Lol, next time please watch the match instead of just forming an opinion because of the scoreline.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Yes he is overrated and overpriced but still that does not change the fact that he is a very good player and he could do well at chelsea. He owned denmark yesterday.


He's done next to nothing against real competition. I hope he does end up in the Premier League (not at us) so I can watch him flop and say "I told you so".



Samoon said:


> Lavezzi would be better for them but do you think lavezzi would want to go to chelsea? i don´t think so. Hulk seems more realistic.


Of course Lavezzi would come. If we moved for him today, he'd come within the hour. Unfortunately it looks like he is heading to PSG.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Lol, next time please watch the match instead of just forming an opinion because of the scoreline.


I did not watch the match but he scored 2 goals so i thought...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nick Powell, who has been linked with united and arsenal just scored a brilliant goal in the league 2 playoff final, was heavily linked with united a couple of weeks ago but now some crewe fans reckon he is off to arsenal


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

^Yeah I saw that, i have bet that there won't be more than 2,5 goals in this match. Didn't start well.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> He's done next to nothing against real competition. I hope he does end up in the Premier League (not at us) so I can watch him flop and say "I told you so".
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Lavezzi would come. If we moved for him today, he'd come within the hour. Unfortunately it looks like he is heading to PSG.


Honestly I can't find a good reason as to why you're going for Hulk and not for Lavezzi. It's hilarious that Lavezzi would cost less than Hulk too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant see why we dont move for Lavezzi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

swansea have agreed to a 7.2 mil fee for GYLFI


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

more midfielders?

hes a great player and im glad the got him permanently but shouldnt they be working on getting that striker?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

danny graham scored more than drogba and torres in the league combined fwiw


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Good God, I pray the rumours for Hazard joining us are true! Imagine an attack with Hazard-Torres-Hulk/Lavezzi and Mata playing right behind them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Better line up that 60 million bid then

Ok ok, maybe a striker isnt what they need, but what about some sort of battering ram player that when the swansolona tactics break down he can be used


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I do agree that Swansea could use an extra striker. If Graham picked up a lengthy injury then they could be in trouble.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Good God, I pray the rumours for Hazard joining us are true! Imagine an attack with Hazard-Torres-Hulk/Lavezzi and Mata playing right behind them.


If we get Hazard, I don't see us buying another winger. Hopefully we'll get a central and defensive midfielder.

After that we should be ok. Seems Torres will be number one next season. Hopefully Sturridge plays up front now. Marin and De Bruyne will be around so we have some decent back up if they settle. Defence is fine. Bring in some kids as back ups to right back and centre back. Piazon as a back up too... We're not far away. But the positons we need are key and if we don't get them I don't see much of a title push.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We need a backup right back


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Good God, I pray the rumours for Hazard joining us are true! Imagine an attack with Hazard-Torres-Hulk/Lavezzi and Mata playing right behind them.


I hope you say 'right behind them' you mean in the pecking order and not the shape on a field. Of those five players, only Mata knows how to defend, and Lavezzi isn't even a midfielder, so it would be suicidally attacking to play like that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hence why we usually leave our defenders deep and usually play the double pivot

4-2-1-3

If only we could upgrade over mikel


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Hulk is shit hot.

also being reported we have agreed a deal for van der wiel of ajax, i honestly hate all the transfer rumours and paper talk because you get your hopes up for nothing most of the time! im praying hazard chooses us but lets face it he will go to City. Lavezzi i havent read or heard anything or him coming to the bridge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> We need a backup right back


Use Chalobah. Keep Ferreira around too.



Bananas said:


> I hope you say 'right behind them' you mean in the pecking order and not the shape on a field. Of those five players, only Mata knows how to defend, and Lavezzi isn't even a midfielder, so it would be suicidally attacking to play like that.


Hulk/Lavezzi is meant as either Hulk or Lavezzi not Hulk and Lavezzi. So it would look:

Hazard Torres Hulk/Lavezzi
Mata​
Then you have two deeper players behind them to mop up.



redeadening said:


> Hence why we usually leave our defenders deep and usually play the double pivot
> 
> 4-2-1-3
> 
> If only we could upgrade over mikel


M'Vila is available for around £18m and we're no where to be seen :no:


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

implying hazard is going to chelsea


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Hulk/Lavezzi is meant as either Hulk or Lavezzi not Hulk and Lavezzi. So it would look:
> 
> Hazard Torres Hulk/Lavezzi
> Mata
> ...


Ah, silly me.

I thought he had it like this:

Hazard - Torres - Hulk
----Mata - Lavezzi

and then a lone DM.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There's no way Chelsea are buying Hazard and Hulk/Lavezzi, when they've already bought Martin and De Bruyne.

I would still be shocked if Hazard went to Chelsea too, a few lucky and heroic performances in the Champions League only papers over the cracks, especially when they just released the guy who carried them to that, who was also their best goalscorer. I don't expect them to be anywhere near City next season in the league.

This would be my total guess at Chelsea's team next season:

Torres

Martin Mata Hulk

Lampard Mikel

Cole Cahill Terry Ivanovic

Cech​
Torres as the starting striker? Come on.


Oh and the Champions League formation:



Martin Lampard Mata Torres Hulk

Cole Mikel Cahill Terry Ivanovic

Cech​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Ah, silly me.
> 
> I thought he had it like this:
> 
> ...


Haha. That would be suicide.



Seb said:


> There's no way Chelsea are buying Hazard and Hulk/Lavezzi, when they've already bought Martin and De Bruyne.
> 
> I would still be shocked if Hazard went to Chelsea too, a few lucky and heroic performances in the Champions League only papers over the cracks, especially when they just released the guy who carried them to that, who is also their best goalscorer. I don't expect them to be anywhere near City next season in the league. Torres as the starting striker? Come on.


There's no way we won't strengthen any further than just a winger. Gourlay has already been speaking about new additions and departures, so I don't see us just resting on our CL victory. The board were pissed off with the 6th place finish.

I definitely see a creative midfielder coming in. But not too sure about the defensive one. That's just my wish, atm.

Putting faith in Torres is annoying. But I believe Sturridge can score a lot of goals for us if he is played centrally. Still need more than that up front to win the league though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Defence should be fine from now on. BRAN, COLE, CAHILL and even Luiz all found great form in the post AVB era and Cech is back to being one of the best in europe. Frank is a solid CM now and even though he cant bang them in as much, it plays to his great long passing ability. Just wish we had someone better next to him. Frank's a good tackler but needs someone better with him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Van Der Wiel seems to be our Bosingwa replacement (providing we get him). He's only 24 too, so lets just hope he does well


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Ah, silly me.
> 
> I thought he had it like this:
> 
> ...


LOLwut? :shocked: 



Seb said:


> There's no way Chelsea are buying Hazard and Hulk/Lavezzi, when they've already bought Martin and De Bruyne.
> 
> I would still be shocked if Hazard went to Chelsea too, a few lucky and heroic performances in the Champions League only papers over the cracks, especially when they just released the guy who carried them to that, who was also their best goalscorer. I don't expect them to be anywhere near City next season in the league.
> 
> ...


:cool2 Edited it for you


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Marin's pants. But good luck to him.

Hazard would be a good signing, Chelsea going down that Belgian route. Could be a good thing in the future, but there is a reason why there national team doesn't do well.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

> *Reported Manchester City and Barcelona target Thiago Silva has guaranteed that he will not leave AC Milan in the summer.
> 
> *The Brazilian defender has attracted a lot of attention from top clubs around Europe which also includes the likes of Paris St Germain.
> 
> ...


Unlucky Barca fans :jordan2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well if we have indeed pulled out of the race for hazard then he's off to chelsea.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Marin's pants. But good luck to him.
> 
> Hazard would be a good signing, Chelsea going down that Belgian route. Could be a good thing in the future, but there is a reason why there national team doesn't do well.


Belgium should have a good national team by the next world cup or Euro 2016.

Courtois
Kompany
Vermalen
Vertonghen
Fellani
Hazard
De Bruyne
Lukaku


Are just some of them that will be in their primes or matured a lot more by the next world cup. All being well for them, they could do well


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Belgium should have a good national team by the next world cup or Euro 2016.
> 
> Courtois
> Kompany
> ...


Radja Nainggolan is good too.



Renegade™;11508477 said:


> Unlucky Barca fans :jordan2


I think this was very likely. Silva wont leave milan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cant imagine Silva ever leaving them, in Italy youre only as good as your defence and Milan's isnt the same without Silva


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hazard says he has made up his mind, and louis saha just tweeted that Hazard is on his way to Chelsea, :kagawa is better anyway :side:


edit: now betting has been suspended on him joining chelsea, and rumours are that the announcement will be made at 5pm


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kagawa is a better player than Hazard imo, and definitely the better signing of the two for Man Utd.

Thiago Silva would go to Barcelona in a heartbeat - he's a triffic player and we would love to have him, but Barcelona won't be able to afford him and I doubt Galliani would sell regardless. I can't see Barcelona doing any business other than Alba, maybe Adrian, and possibly another CB. Slim chance of another striker like RVP or Llorente.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Kagawa is a better player than Hazard imo, and definitely the better signing of the two for Man Utd.
> .


yeah and i think Kagawa would settle better, hazard seems to have a massive ego


some great bits in here


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stop hating on Eden GOAT Hazard please :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Stop hating on Eden GOAT Hazard please :side:


Hazard hasnt got a smiley like this guy :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa 



8*D


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

As much as I would have liked Hazard at United, I can only see him running off to Spain in a few years. He has massive reputation to live up to now, but that's all his fault.

Kagawa will seem like a second best option now, although I do feel he is on par with Hazard.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

united_07 said:


> *Hazard hasnt got a smiley like this guy* :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D



Thank god for that, absolute rape face.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if Hazard signed for United we wouldn't stop hearing about how he's the best thing since sliced bread :hmm:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

ya talk is rampant now about Hazard aparently on his way to have a medical.

also supposedly chelsea hoping to complete a £62million double deal for Hulk and Hazard.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry United fans, but Hazard is far and away better than Kagawa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

swansea confirm GYLFI is basically theirs after a 6.8 mil bid was accepted and they've agreed to personal terms. hoffenheim bought for for 7 mil :lol


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Hoff are crazy to let him go, and for such a small fee too. Swansea will be thrilled with that move. To quote Fergie, 'his corners are worth 7M alone'.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hazard could be far and away better than Kagawa in a few years, but not at the moment. I think Hazard could go as far as he wants, he's not going to be Messi or Ronaldo, but him and Neymar could be two of the world's best players in a few years time.

Didn't Fergie say Adam's set-pieces were worth £10 million? :fergie


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Word is running that Wenger will bid for Llorente. Can't see him going for anything under 18 million. Let's see...


@Bananas

We're getting Kagwa so don't you dare say that a Chelsea player is better than him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Word is running that Wenger will bid for Llorente. Can't see him going for anything under 18 million. Let's see...
> 
> 
> @Bananas
> ...


Can't see Llorente going for anything under £25m. Even that may be a little low.

I'm sure United won't be too bothered if you get Kagwa :side:


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Bananas said:


> Sorry United fans, but Hazard is far and away better than Kagawa.


He's not. Kagawa ran the show in Dortmund, a league winning side. They destroyed Munich in the final too 5-2, Kagawa contributing a lot. Hazard finished what 3rd in France? Hardly convincing although I do believe he will be a world class player in years to come. He is creating his own hype though, the Hazard show. Kagawa however has let his football do the talking and people are generally more concerned than that than 'I've made my choice' bollocks.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Can't see Llorente going for anything under £25m. Even that may be a little low.
> 
> I'm sure United won't be too bothered if you get Kagwa :side:


I can't see us going for Llorente and Podolski on the same window. That would be insane as far as Arsenal goes. Llorente up front with van Persie behind him; Podolski on the left and Kagawa on the right would mean beast mode on for us. 

Too good to be true. 

I still think we have a chance to get Kagawa.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Kagawa is 2 years older though.

I reckon Hazard won't live up to his hype though

Arsenal still needs a few defenders and a keeper.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Word said:


> He's not. Kagawa ran the show in Dortmund, a league winning side. They destroyed Munich in the final too 5-2, Kagawa contributing a lot. Hazard finished what 3rd in France? Hardly convincing although I do believe he will be a world class player in years to come. He is creating his own hype though, the Hazard show. Kagawa however has let his football do the talking and people are generally more concerned than that than 'I've made my choice' bollocks.


Hazard put up better statistics than Kagawa. It's not his fault that Kagawa has better team mates at Dortmund than he does at Lille.

I haven't seen enough of any of them to say who is better than who. Hazard is younger, probably more versatile and has more hype though. Plus, if we do get him and he fucks off in a few years, we're getting a lot of £££ for him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is that seriously saying kagawa is better cos he plays with gotze, lewandowski + others, while hazard plays with joe cole


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

chr1st0 said:


> Arsenal still needs a few defenders and a keeper.


We don't need a keeper, Szczesny is quality. First and foremost we need a defensive minded midfielder and then we could do with signing somebody who can play right and left back.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess Kagawa might be a smarter buy for United long term, as if he succeeds, he be as likely to want to move onto one of Barca or Madrid like Hazard would. When I say Hazard is better, that's no slight on Kagawa either. I just think Hazard is a truly unique talent. I've been keeping an eye on him for a while, and he's developing very well indeed. He just keeps getting better and adding more strings to his bow.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Didn't want Hazard anyway. Just like I didn't want Ronaldinho, Benzema, Ozil, Nasri and Sneijder.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Didn't want Hazard anyway. Just like I didn't want Ronaldinho, Benzema, Ozil, Nasri and Sneijder.


:lol i remember i was so annoyed when Ronaldinho didnt sign, seemed like it was definitely going to happen


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Joel said:


> Hazard put up better statistics than Kagawa. It's not his fault that Kagawa has better team mates at Dortmund than he does at Lille.
> 
> I haven't seen enough of any of them to say who is better than who. Hazard is younger, probably more versatile and has more hype though. Plus, if we do get him and he fucks off in a few years, we're getting a lot of £££ for him.


Stats don't necessarily mean everything. I reckon Hazard will hit the £30million mark and in 4-5 years when Chelsea sell him on, unless he turns into Messi the Messiah, I can't see him going for much more. 



Mr. Snrub said:


> is that seriously saying kagawa is better cos he plays with gotze, lewandowski + others, while hazard plays with joe cole


I'm not saying Kagawa is better, I'm saying that they are pretty much on par. Hazard and Kagawa when they both come here will have a lot to prove, more so Hazard, I can't honestly see Hazard being leaps and bounds better.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Annoyed? I was fucking distraught. Kenyon, the cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Word said:


> Stats don't necessarily mean everything. I reckon Hazard will hit the £30million mark and in 4-5 years when Chelsea sell him on, unless he turns into Messi the Messiah, I can't see him going for much more.


He's at the £30m mark already...

There's no way he will be sold for anything less than £50m in 3-4 years unless he flops.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You didn't want Ozil to sign? You're a crazy person.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bananas said:


> You didn't want Ozil to sign? You're a crazy person.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hazard's stats have been very good this year, but over the past 2 years (at Lille) Gervinho has had better stats. Hazard is clearly the better player, so they don't tell all. The most impressive thing if you're talking stats is that this Lille side isn't as good as the one last year, they lost several key players, so for Hazard to improve so much and still produce stats like this is exceptional. 

Those rumours about Chelsea are mainly unfounded. Originated from a Lille English account with 200 followers, nothing to do with Lille as a club. The news was then spread by various Goal.com journalists, hardly reputable. He could well end up at Chelsea, but no-one knows outside of his circle. I'd still go with United (mainly because City genuinely don't seem as interested as first thougt)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> There's no way he will be sold for anything less than £50m in 3-4 years *unless he flops*.


Sounds like Chelsea to me :torres


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

If he is sold for anything in 3-4 years he'll be going for the price he is now, or even less as I'm sure he'll only sign a 4 year contract, and then the club will sell him for the price they bought for him (still a good deal) or keep him and let him go on a free. I think the main reason Madrid/Barca haven't gone for him, is that they will just let the English clubs develop him further before he inevitably moves to Madrid/Barca. 

As for Hazard/Kagawa, it's hard to say. They don't play the same roles, and the BuLi is comfortably the better league in terms of quality. Hazard has more potential, as he just improves year on year and is still only 21.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey, woah, back up

Torres and Andrei aside, what other major flops have we had?

Next biggest buys we have are probably Mata, Drogba, Robben, Ramires and Luiz and they all turned out ok

And as for Hazard, Real will pay, bigtime. If Hazard succeeds in the premier league and turns into a huge european star, I can easily see Madrid signing him as their next galacticos star player and dropping atleast 50 million. Lets not forgot how much they spent on Ronaldo and Kaka


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Veron, Mutu, Wright-Phillips & Zhirkov - all of them to an extent when you consider the money paid.

EDIT: But why would Madrid spend £50m when they could wait a year and get him for free? Unless Hazard moves in 2 years, I really don't see how any club will make a massive profit on him if the buying club is sensible (although this is Madrid...)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah but to be fair they didnt seem like particularly genius buys to begin with

That was during Roman's "buy em all, sell em later" period


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I suppose, but for the money paid you have to say that, regardless of expectations.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Madrid will pay because Madrid always pays. Infact, I believe they enjoy it. Madrid is a club that takes huge pleasure in buying superstars and shattering transfer fee records.

thats my logic, how much did Ronaldo have left on his contract before Madrid came knocking?

edit: Cech just signed a 4 year contract. Looks like cortouis has a few years to wait


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

About 3 years by the looks of it - http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/teams/m/man_utd/6551679.stm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> If he is sold for anything in 3-4 years he'll be going for the price he is now, or even less as I'm sure he'll only sign a 4 year contract, and then the club will sell him for the price they bought for him (still a good deal) or keep him and let him go on a free. I think the main reason Madrid/Barca haven't gone for him, is that they will just let the English clubs develop him further before he inevitably moves to Madrid/Barca.


Not if he goes to Chelsea. For our important players we try to re-negotiate before the final year to avoid situations such as these.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats not true

We just lost bosingwa and kalou







:cashley


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

He seems like a smart kid though, if he knows where he wants to end up I doubt he'll re-sign with anyone. I reckon he'll sign a regular 4/5 year contract and leave in 3 years. I'd be surprised if he did re-sign, but I suppose he could just re-sign in an agreement with Chelsea that they'll sell him for a high price, but if that price isn't met then they'll keep him there.

Oh yeah, Bosingwa, another flop I forgot :torres

Looking through your transfers now, there are some bizarre ones in there. Mikel for £16m? Damien Duff for £17m? Anelka for £15m? Not bad players, but high fees considering the market rate for some of them.

If Chelsea do sign Hazard, it all but confirms who the real mastermind is... [insert roman gif here]


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> He seems like a smart kid though, if he knows where he wants to end up I doubt he'll re-sign with anyone. I reckon he'll sign a regular 4/5 year contract and leave in 3 years. I'd be surprised if he did re-sign, but I suppose he could just re-sign in an agreement with Chelsea that they'll sell him for a high price, but if that price isn't met then they'll keep him there.
> 
> Oh yeah, Bosingwa, another flop I forgot :torres


If we're still winning things and he's been a big hit, he'll be offered improved terms and will most likely sign. Money talks at the end of the day.

Edit: Duff was one of the best wingers in the league at that time and in hist first two years he was brilliant, so that price was not so bad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bosingwa is a club legend, he was integeral to the champions league winning team, it wouldve been impossible to win without him


atleast, according to the photos after the game ep


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

@Joel, yeah but was just thinking the price was high for an 03/04 signing. Although a lot were high. I did always like Duff in his days at Chelsea.


When is this Hazard thing happening? Not just a bullshit Twitter rumour that he was announcing his next club today, was it?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

was meant to happen about half an hour ago


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Anelka for 15 I thought was a decent bit of buisiness. Top scorer in the league next season, an integral part of our rapeage front line under Ancelotti's first season (along with Malouda and Drogba). Only started to falter when we stopped playing him which isn't surprising really.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

D'Angelo said:


> @Joel, yeah but was just thinking the price was high for an 03/04 signing. Although a lot were high. I did always like Duff in his days at Chelsea.
> 
> 
> When is this Hazard thing happening? Not just a bullshit Twitter rumour that he was announcing his next club today, was it?


apparently after his training with belgium, which should be in the next hour or so


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, I seen that. Then someone from Belgium tweeted some station stated that he was going to announce his decision on Twitter... which would be strange as it's usually the club who announce such things when everything is wrapped up. And he's not going anywhere for a medical today.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

HE'S SIGNED FOR CHELSEA!!!!!!!!!































That's right, Petr Cech has signed a new 4 year contract!

http://www.chelseafc.com/page/LatestNews/0,,10268~2790514,00.html


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Already beat you to it bro


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ah. I remember when I wanted to sign Mata and Hazard. Effing chelsea.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hazard to announce he has renewed his contract at Lille.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So is Courtois ever going to get a look in?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I would imagine by the look of things he will go on loan for the next couple of seasons again before gradually taking over. He is still very young for a first choice keeper and Cech appears to have got his shit together again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> @Joel, yeah but was just thinking the price was high for an 03/04 signing. Although a lot were high. I did always like Duff in his days at Chelsea.
> 
> 
> When is this Hazard thing happening? Not just a bullshit Twitter rumour that he was announcing his next club today, was it?


Yeah, I guess it was a bit high, but we were all excited because Roman just bought the club. If only we had a winger like Duff in his prome right now.

I bet nothing gets sorted today and he doesn't end up at Chelsea :no:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'll be glad to take Courtois off your hands. we'll even do a straight swap for Reina :suarez1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's only 20 and was going to go back to atletico anyway


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I see no reason to minimise cech. I dont think we coulda won the champions league and FA cup without him. He's a beast

This just cortious more chances to perfect his craft. He already has the glory of the europa cup, lets get him more


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Has LeBron announced his decision yet?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm beginning to like Hazard. Absolutely brilliant troll and heel.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The way Hazard has handled the whole thing is farcical. Though he's basically a household name now, well done on that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Kinda want a big story to come out minutes after he finally announces his decision.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> *Kinda want a big story to come out minutes after he finally announces his decision*.




"Liverpool sign Ian Dowie as new manager"


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'll laugh so much when Hazard flops in England after the way he's handled the transfer this year. Made himself seem like a total bellend if he flops. On the other hand though he's that much of a smug prick he'll probably be one of the best players in the league next season and generate into an even bigger scumbag. I'm still edging towards him being a let down though.

Great piece of business from Swansea getting Gylfi too btw.*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Tim Crow ‏@synergytim

Biggish announcement from a top Premier League club coming tomorrow that will make more than a few headlines




He is the CEO of Synergy Sponsorship.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Now hazard has put on his facebook page that he will announce it soon  everyone knows you are going to chelsea might as well just come out and say it


edit: facebook not twitter


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont see anything new since his last tweet 7 hours ago


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Nope he tweeted that hours ago. No new updates.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Hazard is just a whore. First he wanted to join Arsenal, then Tottenham. After a while it was Man United and City and after Chelsea wins the CL it's Chelsea. Such a massive ego.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i dont see anything new since his last tweet 7 hours ago





D'Angelo said:


> Nope he tweeted that hours ago. No new updates.


sorry, meant facebook page


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

5th-Horseman said:


> "Liverpool sign Ian Dowie as new manager"


Well...Where a big club...Biggest in england so that would be big enough to knock him down a few pegs bama

Seriously though the guy is really milking this for what it's worth just announce it and move on with life


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Just LOLd at this parody account:

Eden Hazard ‏@hazardden10

The rumours are true people. I will join Bolton Wanderers next year. So glad I'll have the chance to play alongside the legend, Kevin Davies


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> :hesk2:hesk2:hesk2
> 
> The big question is where will Heskey go?
> 
> Podolski looks a bargain at the 12 million range.



Would be fitting if he joins Leicester and things go full circle. As much as he gets mocked, I would love to have him back at Leicester. Think he would be a decent championship player and will get us some goals.

Hopefully RVP sticks around and he and Poldi form a lethal partnership with Poldi producing and RVP finishing but Poldi chipping in with a fair amount of goals too to take the burden off RVP a bit. 

Hope AW had got some aces up his sleeve as the M'Villa deal seems to be getting more and more unlikely each passing day. Has gone very quiet on the transfer front which is disconcerting. We dont even have confirmation of what is happening with Benayoun and if we are negotiating a permanent deal for him:frustrate

Also think Kalou may be worth a punt on a free.

Lol at Hazard, what a mercenary. For what its worth, I think he is Chelsea bound.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Now Belgium's coach has come out and said Hazard wont make an announcement for 10 more days, and not before his future club announces it :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Eden hazard ‏@hazardeden10

chose promise chose due... je vais rejoindre le champion d europe.



Uhm... he's going to Chelsea.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WE GOT HIM!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Now Belgium's coach has come out and said Hazard wont make an announcement for 10 more days, and not before his future club announces it :lmao :lmao :lmao


Eden hazard ‏@hazardeden10
I'm signing for the champion's league winner.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Champions League winner... of which year?

:troll


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice. Never in doubt right? I bet Torres is thrilled


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Haha the Belgium coach was saying that the decision shouldnt be rushed and it was professional to wait until the club announce it, guess hazard wasnt of the same opinion


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

This now means Kagawa > United & us left with no-one. Why did Chelsea have to go and win the CL and fuck everything up?


Yes, the clubs usually always announce the deal first. Very strange, and I doubt Chelsea wanted him to come out and say it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hazard :lmao

Thank fuck he finally made a decision though. Now let's see if he can put his money where his mouth is.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Anyone know how it's confirmed?


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Would :lmao if he was setting up a SWERVE. I don't understand why he's been such an attention seeking little bitch about it all, not the greatest intriduction to the fans


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Anyone know how it's confirmed?


He posted it a couple minutes back on his facebook page


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Anyone know how it's confirmed?


Club hasn't confirmed it yet. No one better have hacked his account!

Oh shit... I'm actually waiting for him to come out and say his account was hacked now :no:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I take back everything i said about Hazard and his mother being a whore


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah i'm still not gonna believe it until the club confirms. Still think he might be full of shit


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

M'Vila & Kagawa then please. 

Fuck Hazard, will be in Madrid after the 2014 World Cup I bet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I have no problem with that

will be nice for us to get the $$$$$$$$$ for once


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gotta thank Fergie and Mancini for scouting Hazard for us. They said he's worth the money :troll



D'Angelo said:


> This now means Kagawa > United & us left with no-one. Why did Chelsea have to go and win the CL and fuck everything up?
> 
> 
> Yes, the clubs usually always announce the deal first. Very strange, and I doubt Chelsea wanted him to come out and say it.


Sky Sports says that Chelsea gave him permission to announce it, but he's not allowed to give any interviews. I don't know where they got that from though.



Word said:


> M'Vila & Kagawa then please.
> 
> Fuck Hazard, will be in Madrid after the 2014 World Cup I bet.


M'Vila will be our next signing :kobe3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Sky Sports says that Chelsea gave him permission to announce it, but he's not allowed to give any interviews. I don't know where they got that from though.


wouldnt trust that, journalists are saying on twitter that chelsea have yet to comment


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ramires----------Torres--------------Hazard
-------------------Mata--------------------
-------Lampard----------Mvila--------------
Cole-----Luiz----------Cahill----------BRAN
----------------Cech-----------------------

:torres :terry :torres :terry


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hazard and Mata behind any striker should be good to watch for Chelsea next season. Funny he went there after plenty of city fans being exceptionally confident of getting him a while back.

It would really hurt me if United didn't get Kagawa.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Joel said:


> M'Vila will be our next signing :kobe3



Wouldn't surprise me TBH. Will probably be like the Juan Mata situation all over again. AW has chance to sign him, doesn't take it, Chelsea then swoop for him. 

Fuck this shit gets so frustrating :frustrate


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

All Chelsea need now is a striker who can hit a barn door. :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Like Champions League, Euro, World cup, FA Cup and star spanish Striker :torres?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, the one who was second choice to Bertrand. :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> wouldnt trust that, journalists are saying on twitter that chelsea have yet to comment


Yeah, this is actually worrying me. Expected an announcement by now from the club...



redeadening said:


> Ramires----------Torres--------------Hazard
> -------------------Mata--------------------
> -------Lampard----------Mvila--------------
> Cole-----Luiz----------Cahill----------BRAN
> ...


:wilkins

Is it greedy of me to want Modric next to a M'Vila who we do not even have?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sure, more players for all!

afterall, we are european champions 

:messi

Just think, if it wasnt for winning the champions league, we'd be bidding for Stewart downing and Heskey right now


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Amazing to think how much was actually swinging on that CL Final. Had Chelsea not won it they might struggled to bring in top quality players, and gone into next season with an old tired squad, a new manager, and struggled once more. Now they're the Champions of Europe, back in the CL, and have one the the best prospects in World Football.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Yeah, this is actually worrying me. Expected an announcement by now from the club...
> 
> :wilkins
> 
> Is it greedy of me to want Modric next to a M'Vila who we do not even have?


How about







in exchange for :cashley? Makes sense for both clubs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Can we have Sturridge then? 


It fucking sucks to be an Arsenal supporter sometimes. Ugh. 

I bet if Hazard was a 15 year old playing in league two, we would have landed him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

YES! Hope everything goes through and Chelsea confirms it.

God bless our champions league victory 8 days ago. Could have been fucking awful, and no one would wanna sign for us. Hazard is a douche with his Lebron'ing his decision, but as long as he can be successful for us for a couple of years, I don't care. Hope we can really challenge for the league next year, and who knows maybe even CL again.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Bananas said:


> Amazing to think how much was actually swinging on that CL Final. Had Chelsea not won it they might struggled to bring in top quality players, and gone into next season with an old tired squad, a new manager, and struggled once more. Now they're the Champions of Europe, back in the CL, and have one the the best prospects in World Football.


London and the insane wage bill were probably 90% of it. 

I doubt he gives a shit if he doesn't win anything for the next 5 years.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Seb said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We will give you Evra for him, I swear he is still really great.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I want to see Sturridge and Lukaku get first team football in the Prem not at Chelsea.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T-C said:


> We will give you Evra for him, I swear he is still really great.












You don't need Thiago anyway, you've got :carrick controlling the midfield.











ique2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carrick is class, but he needs a partner. Straight up. No laughter. I'm serial.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

now im just waiting for Arsenal to sign Kagawa, and then all the hope goes into NICK POWELL :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I beg to differ

Wages may be part of it (god knows if arsenal actually paid more than food stamps how many better players they might have) but the fact we are back to challenging for the champions league and europe is a HUGE part of it

Everyone wants to win, bottom line. Hazard wanted money, a starting role, great exposure and to challenge in Europe. We had all those. Without the Europe part, he would gone to United or City


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

united_07 said:


> now im just waiting for Arsenal to sign Kagawa, and then all the hope goes into NICK POWELL :side:


THIS......
I wanted Modric kagawa powell and clyne

prob end up with Del piero or Seedorf!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Amazing to think how much was actually swinging on that CL Final. Had Chelsea not won it they might struggled to bring in top quality players, and gone into next season with an old tired squad, a new manager, and struggled once more. Now they're the Champions of Europe, back in the CL, and have one the the best prospects in World Football.


This is very true. We were 2 minutes away at looking at the second batch of players. Frightening. God bless Didier Drogba.



Seb said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:alves



Rockhead said:


> YES! Hope everything goes through and Chelsea confirms it.
> 
> God bless our champions league victory 8 days ago. Could have been fucking awful, and no one would wanna sign for us. Hazard is a douche with his Lebron'ing his decision, but as long as he can be successful for us for a couple of years, I don't care. Hope we can really challenge for the league next year, and who knows maybe even CL again.


Seriously is a scary thought. Hopefully LeEden Hazard is just the first step. We need to punk Arsenal again and steal M'Vila from under their noses next.



Word said:


> London and the insane wage bill were probably 90% of it.
> 
> I doubt he gives a shit if he doesn't win anything for the next 5 years.


My word, Word, that is very bitter of you.

Let me just rewind. You're saying we're not going to win anything in the next five years? We just came off winning two trophies and are strengthening straight away. Yet we're not going to win anything in the next five years?













Seb said:


>


That's class :lmao



> But reports in France suggest the Belgium star has agreed a five-year contract worth as much as £100,000-a-week after tax.


£200,000? :kobe


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> Seriously is a scary thought. Hopefully LeEden Hazard is just the first step. We need to punk Arsenal again and steal M'Vila from under their noses next.


I hope so just to piss off Piers Morgan. Arsenal losing = misery for that cunt.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not believing it until it's confirmed


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> £200,000? :kobe


thats after tax, and tax on those wages are something like 50%, so it would be around £200k

if chelsea get Hulk as well, and other players they better qualify for next season champions league as they'd probably be fucked under FFP if they dont


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What players of ours are on crazy wages asides from Torres right now?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

redeadening said:


> What players of ours are on crazy wages asides from Torres right now?


Terry and Lampard surely?

Anyway, can't have nice things .


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Champions League winner... of which year?
> 
> :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> thats after tax, and tax on those wages are something like 50%, so it would be around £200k
> 
> if chelsea get Hulk as well, and other players they better qualify for next season champions league as they'd probably be fucked under FFP if they dont


A lot of footballers only have to pay 22% due to loopholes they use to avoid paying the full 50%. So guess it is unknown.

Not to sound too arrogant, but I really doubt we'll be out of the top 4 again.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kicker (german press) headline will apparently be that Kagawa's move is nearly 100% done, but they havent name the club yet, 

waits for it to be arsenal :downing


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

united_07 said:


> now im just waiting for Arsenal to sign Kagawa, and then all the hope goes into NICK POWELL :side:


We're getting a player with his last name starting with a "K." I think so. It could be Kagawa; it could be Kaka, or it could be KALOU! Your guess is as good as mine.

:wenger


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Razor King said:


> We're getting a player with his last name starting with a "K." I think so. It could be Kagawa; it could be Kaka, or it could be KALOU! Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> :wenger


hi there


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Joel said:


> My word, Word, that is very bitter of you.
> 
> Let me just rewind. You're saying we're not going to win anything in the next five years? We just came off winning two trophies and are strengthening straight away. Yet we're not going to win anything in the next five years?


You strengthened your squad last year £140million of it, and made it worse.

I'm saying if you don't win anything (highly unlikely) then he won't really care as his main drive was the location and money. I'm a little bitter of course but I'm not going to lose sleep over him. The whole transfer saga wasn't in United fashion.

Your potential squad looks great on paper, but it did last year and you finished 5th. Building a team around Torres is fine, but honestly, what if he fails once again? What happens to the team? Best Chelsea will do next season is third.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Not joking here but some insane guy is reporting that Kaka to Arsenal is a done deal. Fpalm

I feel like throwing stones at these journalists.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Frees up Lukaku to Stoke :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Tomkin said:


> Frees up Lukaku to Stoke :mark:


was a rumour that Will Keane might be going on loan to Stoke, dont really want to see it happen, wouldnt fit stoke's style of play


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

...Oh right. 

Meanwhile away from Hazard, we're now apparently after Tranquillo Barnetta, free transfer of course. Us or Newcastle.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> We're getting a player with his last name starting with a "K." I think so. It could be Kagawa; it could be Kaka, or it could be KALOU! Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> :wenger


How about all three:no:

My money is on Kalou. AW is a known admirer and never one to pass up a bargain (yeah right) I bet he will swoop on a free transfer. Kaka would just be fucking insane, too insane to be true. 

United7 dont think you have anything to worry about re Kagawa deal. Arsenal aint getting him. I hope those are famous last words but I kindly doubt it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I for one don't think Chelsea not qualifying would have made a huge difference. This year, for sure, but they'd have thrown a lot of money at it (wages talk) and would have easily qualified next year regardless, then they'd build from next year. FFP is clearly going to do fuck all with no big clubs seeming to care one bit about it. I hope Chelsea waste money on Hulk. BTW, think it's strange none of Chelsea nor Lille have announced a deal being agreed. Bizarre. I also think it's naive to say Chelsea will never finish outside the top 4 again. People probably said that after 09/10, two years later they finished 6th. Can't guarantee anything in the EPL. Also thought it was telling that a factor in Hazard's decision was playing position, and they don't even have a manager appointed. Just goes to show who really pulls the strings at Chelsea.

@redeadening - our wage bill is massive - we spend a hell of a lot on wages, but sadly balanced across the squad so undeserving players get massive contracts whereas players potentially coming in don't get paid enough. Same for a lot of clubs, but when you don't have the funds available to you, you have to prioritize who is worth what and pay them. We don't.

@United07, yep. Kicker usually reliable on this. I'd be shocked if it was Arsenal but would love it, naturally. Looks like we'll have to go after new targets. I really hope we don't end up with Sturridge or Hoilett though. Hardly the players to take us forward albeit Hoilett would be a decent squad addition but still costly regardless of being out of contract. Apparently £4m has to be paid to BBurn, and I'm sure he'll demand a big signing on fee and triple figure wages.


Doubt we'll go after Kalou. Wenger enquired 4 years ago, nothing since. Apparently Schalke are after him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Forget Hazard, M'Vila, and Kawaga.

For like 18-22m, we could add two American who would instantly make the club better.

Clint Dempsey and Michael Bradley.

Dempsey is obviously a proven goal scorer in the prem, and wants to play in the CL. He'd be a great fit for the club, could play three different positions along the front. Also, could be a nice backup to RVP. Sign him. THinking he's worth 8-12m.

Michael Bradley is hitting his stride, and prime. He's been a monster in 2012. Great at Cheivo, excellent on the USMNT. I can say with absolutely confidence, Bradley is an all-around better player than Alex Song. What Song has physically, Bradley is just more talented technically, and has a stronger aptitude for the game. I still cannot believe that Bradley didn't get any time at Villa. Shame on you, Houiller. Probably worth 8-10m.

I like Song, but I just don't think he should be the defensive mid on the club.

Oh, check out this goal from Bradley vs Scotland...at the 1:00 mark.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

united_07 said:


> was a rumour that Will Keane might be going on loan to Stoke, dont really want to see it happen, wouldnt fit stoke's style of play


Wouldn't help his technical ability but Pulis would get him mega fit and increase his work rate, first team football would also be a big plus, but Pulis has a way of playing and if you don't suit the system then you don't get picked. 

If Chelsea keep this up I can't wait to play with them on fifa.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Word said:


> You strengthened your squad last year £140million of it, and made it worse.


We spent like £60m :/

Unless you are adding in the January buys of Torres and Luiz.



Word said:


> I'm saying if you don't win anything (highly unlikely) then he won't really care as his main drive was the location and money. I'm a little bitter of course but I'm not going to lose sleep over him. The whole transfer saga wasn't in United fashion.


Or he just wanted to join the team that just won the biggest trophy in Europe?



Word said:


> Your potential squad looks great on paper, but it did last year and you finished 5th. Building a team around Torres is fine, but honestly, what if he fails once again? What happens to the team? Best Chelsea will do next season is third.


Let's forget the fact that the team got better once AVB was sacked. Let's forget the fact that we won two trophies once the team got the right guidance... We'll finish 3rd at best without it even being in June yet (Y)



Tomkin said:


> Frees up Lukaku to Stoke :mark:


They play different positions, but wouldn't mind that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Keane could do with bulking up a little I think. Stoke could help him with that side of the game.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Hey, woah, back up
> 
> Torres and Andrei aside, what other major flops have we had?
> 
> ...


Torres has been a flop, but I wouldn't go as far as calling him a major flop when I know he'll fire all cylinders next season :r9



redeadening said:


> Ramires----------Torres--------------Hazard
> -------------------Mata--------------------
> -------Lampard----------Mvila--------------
> Cole-----Luiz----------Cahill----------BRAN
> ...


Where's John Terry? Seems I'm the only one who still likes him here. Most Chelsea fans despise him these days.



Rockhead said:


> YES! Hope everything goes through and Chelsea confirms it.
> 
> God bless our champions league victory 8 days ago. Could have been fucking awful, and no one would wanna sign for us. Hazard is a douche with his Lebron'ing his decision, but as long as he can be successful for us for a couple of years, I don't care. Hope we can really challenge for the league next year, and who knows maybe even CL again.


We'll be the first side to win the UEFA CHAMPIONS LEAGUE back to back :kobe3



Word said:


> You strengthened your squad last year £140million of it, and made it worse.
> 
> I'm saying if you don't win anything (highly unlikely) then he won't really care as his main drive was the location and money. I'm a little bitter of course but I'm not going to lose sleep over him. The whole transfer saga wasn't in United fashion.
> 
> Your potential squad looks great on paper, but it did last year and you *finished 5th*. Building a team around Torres is fine, but honestly, what if he fails once again? What happens to the team? Best Chelsea will do next season is third.


We finished 6th, bro :downing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

when did this thread blow up with chelsea supporters? :jay


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive been here since the dark days of the AVB era bro, a long long time ago :terry

as for arsenal's wage bill, why not just unload the guys wasting the money?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

EDIT: Sorry Joel, misinterpreted your post. 



BOSS said:


> when did this thread blow up with chelsea supporters? :jay


All just got off the City bandwagon :torres


@redeading - that's the problem. We pay a lot to average players who are comfortable sitting on the bench or being loaned out getting paid good wages. As most of these players are only mid-table quality, mid-table teams can only afford to pay them mid-table wages. That's why it's so hard to move them on once they're on a fat contract.

Eden Hazard 5 year deal cost to CFC £78m ...yes that £78m ....i repeat £78m !!!! ....... and on that note the real world has left football


^MADNESS. He's 21. No wonder hardly anyone can compete with those kinds of resources.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BOSS said:


> when did this thread blow up with chelsea supporters? :jay


Been saying this for a good month now. AVB leaves, Chelsea start winning and apparently we have like 10 more Chelsea fans :torres

Edit

£78m over 5 years? Da fuck?

Wait just did a calculation and depending on the signing on fee that must be around £250-300k a week. Crazy money.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Me and Joel are the originalz

Also Evo, but I think he died or something

I'd count Rockhead too if he actually showed up more than once a year


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

It's like the CFC Twitter account. Went up like 200,000 followers when they won the CL :lmao


Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeit, EVO. What the fuck happened to him?


@CGS, yep. Massive wages, massive transfer fee, probably a hefty signing on fee, and a big agent fee. Can't blame United for not wanting to blow their whole budget on that to be honest. Although I don't think clubs factor wages beyond 2 years into their budgets.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chelsea statement



> Chelsea statement to Associated Press: "As with all transfers, when we have something to announce we will announce it in the usual way."


bit unprofessional of hazard to announce it before chelsea do


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

shrek on fire was a personal favourite.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Bet Chelsea have give Hazard a slap on the wrist. Shouldn't have come out and said it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Apparently we owe Joe Cole some thanks

He recommended us to Hazard and how great Chelsea life is according to the guardian


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Eden Hazard 5 year deal cost to CFC £78m ...yes that £78m ....i repeat £78m !!!! ....... and on that note the real world has left football
> 
> 
> ^MADNESS. He's 21. No wonder hardly anyone can compete with those kinds of resources.


Alright he came for the money.

Rockhead is an original too. We were marking out in 2010


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Speaking of Joe Cole, saw the Euro Star thing on him earlier, really likeable and passionate guy. Hope he makes it back in to the England fold as he was one of our best performers prior to the 2010 World Cup, and after his past record and a decent season at Lille he should walk straight back in to that Liverpool first team.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rockhead, Evo, Joel & Readed - Ahh the good days


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I miss cole

when he wasnt injured, he was class

Back then, this entire thread was different

Much smaller, far less people


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

need more samee, and heel.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what were samee's liverpool predictions again?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

redeadening said:


> what were samee's liverpool predictions again?


Top 4 and Pepe Reina is the best goalkeeper of all time, and always has GOAT seasons.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought he would go to City kinda surprised that he chose Chelsea. I'm sure they will be up there in the title race next season. Hoping United push on with Kagawa deal soon before anyone else signs him, wonder who City will go after now? having said that even though I thought Hazard would sign for them I didn't see where he would fit in.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol @ hazard

plz fail you worthless cunt.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Ive been here since the dark days of the AVB era bro, a long long time ago :terry
> 
> as for arsenal's wage bill, why not just unload the guys wasting the money?


I started posting in the sports section in general this year. Joined the forum only late last year. I believe this was my first post, which was sure during our troubled times.



Abk92 said:


> A Chelsea fan here, the prospect of facing Barca is scaring me lol. Also, Madrid might face Munich in one of the most unpredictable encounters in the UCL this season. Can't wait!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Until Chelsea confirm this deal I wouldn't be surprised if he chances his mind.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> what were samee's liverpool predictions again?


Samee




Samee said:


> I honestly think Liverpool will challenge for the title next season but we'll drop off around the February period and eventually finish 3rd. I am 99.9% sure we'll at least get top 4. I mean, we only _just_ missed out on 5th this season after Hodgson had us as low as 19th during the first half of the season. Some strengthening over the summer and our squad should be more than capable of getting top 4. With half the Arsenal squad being linked with moves away I can see them as being the team which misses out.


:downing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

goddamn

99.9% sure

seriously, goddamn


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Samee said:


> I'll go with:
> 
> 1. City
> 2. Chelsea
> ...


:torres

At least he got 1st correct. :darren


----------



## Locomotivelung (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't think a player should ever sign for the Champions League winners. Stupid as it sounds, the only reason they go is because they're hoping to win the CL, but to be honest, I don't see Chelsea winning it again for the next 10 years. Granted they have bought Marin and De Bruyne, aswell as Courtois and Lukaku, the only other young decent players they have are Cahill, Mata, Sturridge.. You know, I've forgotten where I was going with this. They could have a pretty good first 11, and half the Belgian national team. Shit.

Still, would've like Hazard at United. #7 shirt would've suited him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Eden Hazard 5 year deal cost to CFC £78m ...yes that £78m ....i repeat £78m !!!! ....... and on that note the real world has left football
> 
> 
> ^MADNESS. He's 21. No wonder hardly anyone can compete with those kinds of resources.


That is fucking bananas. The football economic bubble has to burst sooner or later.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Razor King said:


> We're getting a player with his last name starting with a "K." I think so. It could be Kagawa; it could be Kaka, or it could be KALOU! Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> :wenger


K.....Kevin Phillips. He impressed in Soccer Aid


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

CokaCoola said:


> I don't think a player should ever sign for the Champions League winners. Stupid as it sounds, the only reason they go is because they're hoping to win the CL, but to be honest, I don't see Chelsea winning it again for the next 10 years. Granted they have bought Marin and De Bruyne, aswell as Courtois and Lukaku, the only other young decent players they have are Cahill, Mata, Sturridge.. You know, I've forgotten where I was going with this. They could have a pretty good first 11, and half the Belgian national team. Shit.
> 
> Still, would've like Hazard at United. #7 shirt would've suited him.


That doesnt make any sense

How does us winning last year make it any less likely we will win this year?

Granted City, Madrid and Barca have a better chance next year, but lets face it, there is a reason we won the title. More or less, something seems to have worked with this team

Still think Madrid are stealing it next year. I think Jose is going for the kill


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Two words.

Radamael Falcao.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Falcao is so epic

Also, of note, the daily fail



> With playmaker Hazard becoming an automatic first pick for the next manager, there will be a *new position for Frank Lampard. His future will be in a deep-lying role, probably alongside John Mikel Obi.*


:wilkins

The psychic daily mail: accurately predicting Lampard's new position.




which he's been playing in since DiMatteo came in. genius


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> That doesnt make any sense
> 
> How does us winning last year make it any less likely we will win this year?
> 
> ...


Champions League will be immense next season. A desperate Madrid, City looking to take the next step, a wounded Bayern, a new Barca looking to reclaim their crown, United who always bounce back, Arsenal who won't have liked seeing us celebrating, a less naive Dortmund, Juventus who will look to re-announce themselves, Milan who may have a few new additions, big spending PSG, a HUNTELAAR led Schalke, the unknown of Montpellier and then you have your Russian and Ukrainian teams who don't fuck about...

Oh and the defending champions :torres :terry

Really can't wait for it. Maybe one of the best Champions League seasons we will have.



redeadening said:


> Falcao is so epic
> 
> Also, of note, the daily fail
> 
> ...


:lmao Ridiculous.

I guess we could get away with using Lampard and maybe McEachran for this season, instead of spending a shitload on Modric.

Still think we need a new defensive midfielder though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

McEarthan and Lukaku on loan

We keep Lampard, a new sub right back, and MVila and bam, we're ready. Honestly, last few games have shown Lampard has still got it. He may not be as creative at getting things started as Modric or Xavi, but he's a great presence and nobody can pick out a pass quite like him

is it weird that the player im most excited about is still Ramires? The progress he's made over the last year is unfuckinglievable an I wanna see how he develops and shows off this year


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> McEarthan and Lukaku on loan
> 
> We keep Lampard, a new sub right back, and MVila and bam, we're ready
> 
> is it weird that the player im most excited about is still Ramires? The progress he's made over the last year is unfuckinglievable an I wanna see how he develops and shows off this year


Yeah, Lamps would still be around if Modric came in. Just rotating with him bascially. But he probably wouldn't like that.

Guess it would be best for McEachran to go out on loan at a team where he starts. Damn Swansea. We still have MRLSH, who isn't gonna go.

If we do get a new defensive midfielder what does that mean for Mikel or Romeu?

Still think a young defender at the club would be best for the back up right back. Don't think anyone is going to want to come and just sit on the bench for the majority of the season.

Ramires will be interesting next season. He'll likely spend more time on the right wing. If he works on his crossing and gets it right, he's going to be absolutely dangerous. That's the only thing missing right now. Such a quality player.

Hazard Mata Ramires​
That line is just :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MRLSH is a good squad player, every once in a while he hits a wonder goal so I dont mind him as much

As for mikel and Essien, I hope we sell both. Essien is just too hurt (sadly) and Mikel is just so...... Mikel. Maybe keep Essien as a backup though for depth, as romeu is still raw

Lets not forget, our golden days were when our Defensive midfielders were at their best. Makelele was godlike. Essien was a monster. And Mikel is Mikel. And Romeu is.... small

We need M'vila


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Barnetta would be a great signing for most clubs, two footed and can play either right or left wing/mid. Think Sevilla were linked to him too, sure there'll be a few after him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Doesn't have much to do with transfers but enjoy Joel, redeadening, God, other Chelsea fans:






Doesn't have all the goals from 2012 though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Example said:


> I thought he would go to City kinda surprised that he chose Chelsea. I'm sure they will be up there in the title race next season. Hoping United push on with Kagawa deal soon before anyone else signs him, wonder who City will go after now? having said that even though I thought Hazard would sign for them I didn't see where he would fit in.


we pulled out about a week ago due to his ridiculous demands


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Eden Hazard coming to Chelsea??????????// :O


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if we end up with lavezzi, belhanda and martinez i'll be a happy boy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> That doesnt make any sense
> 
> How does us winning last year make it any less likely we will win this year?
> 
> ...


There is a reason you won the title.

:disdrogba

...and you just got rid of him over the sake of one extra year on his contract :terry


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm sure everyone here is excited about the Wellington Phoenix signing Glen Moss.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Now that Hazard has chosen the European Champions; it's certain now! City is getting Lavezzi.




Ace Ventura said:


> K.....Kevin Phillips. He impressed in Soccer Aid


It's Kagawa. 




Joel said:


> Champions League will be immense next season. A desperate Madrid, City looking to take the next step, a wounded Bayern, a new Barca looking to reclaim their crown, United who always bounce back, *Arsenal who won't have liked seeing us celebrating*, a less naive Dortmund, Juventus who will look to re-announce themselves, Milan who may have a few new additions, big spending PSG, a HUNTELAAR led Schalke, the unknown of Montpellier and then you have your Russian and Ukrainian teams who don't fuck about...


We're crashing out in the group stages of the CL next season. Yes, you heard it first here. Hi, Europa League! :wenger I won't mind that--as long as we win the PL and Europa League double. :kagawa

I think you will get M'Vila, if you choose to pursue him. We won't get him. We won't pay 17+ million for a DM. Arsene hates defenses.

We're linked with De Jong now. I don't think we can get him, especially from City. Unless he is desperate... Would be a solid signing though.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

CokaCoola said:


> I don't think a player should ever sign for the Champions League winners. Stupid as it sounds, the only reason they go is because they're hoping to win the CL, but to be honest, I don't see Chelsea winning it again for the next 10 years. Granted they have bought Marin and De Bruyne, aswell as Courtois and Lukaku, the only other young decent players they have are Cahill, Mata, Sturridge.. You know, I've forgotten where I was going with this. They could have a pretty good first 11, *and half the Belgian national team*. Shit.
> 
> Still, would've like Hazard at United. #7 shirt would've suited him.


 In my Football Manager game my starting XI was sometimes like this:

---*Hazard*---*Lukaku*---*Mirallas*---
---*De Bruyne*---Ramires---
---*Fellaini*---
---*Pocognoli*---Cahill---Bruma---Montoya---
---*Courtois*---​


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Seb said:


> There is a reason you won the title.
> 
> :disdrogba
> 
> ...and you just got rid of him over the sake of one extra year on his contract :terry




You're right, it wasn't because he was 34. And because we wanted to play :torres who Roman decided to buy for 50 million for whatever reason :no:

To be fair though, Godgba was absolutely integral to us winning the Champions League (it still feels odd saying that we won it) and I think he may have had another couple of years in him. But I am still in some ways glad he can leave on what is effectively the best note you could possibly have. Winning the tournament we have never won on your final kick on the ball for the club, movie star shit there.

Hazard is f'ing brilliant. Never seen a player get so many fans from different clubs absolutely riled up. I still don't know for sure if he is going to us, either way I quite enjoy him being entertaining in the lull before we get killed at the Euros.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kicker say the fee for Kagawa to United will be €16m raising to €22 with add ons, apparently this is a reliable source when it comes to Dortmund


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

> NEWCASTLE United have been offered Paris Saint-Germain striker Kevin Gameiro – last summer’s top target.
> 
> The Magpies spent the early part of last summer trying to entice the France forward to them, only for Gameiro to opt to stay in Ligue 1 with the big-spending Paris outfit.
> 
> ...


He's rejected us once so I'm sceptical, but we do need forward reinforcements.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

wish we'd get a new manager already :/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Apparantly you don't need one to sign players.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

D'Angelo said:


> Eden Hazard 5 year deal cost to CFC £78m ...yes that £78m ....i repeat £78m !!!! ....... and on that note the real world has left football


Where did you find that out? Just curious because it can be hard to find out what a player's wages are and often it's just people speculating.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Was an article in the Telegraph.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> wish we'd get a new manager already :/


Seems like Martinez will more or less be unveiled during this week

And yeah the Hazard thing was in the telepgraph. something like 

Fee - £35m
Wages - 170k/per week 
Agent fees - 6m

Crazy stuff.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

redeadening said:


> How does us winning last year make it any less likely we will win this year?


Because you sealed your 12/13 fate by winning it 'last' year. You'll get knocked out in the last 16 like the last shit winners :suarez1


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Seems like Martinez will more or less be unveiled during this week
> 
> And yeah the Hazard thing was in the telepgraph. something like
> 
> ...


Supposedly Brendan Rogers is now the favorite. 

We are going to be playing like Barca.

:torres


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought Brendan Rodgers didn't want the job?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rodgers isn't leaving Swansea. Not even sure our owners know who they want. If they really really wanted Martinez he'd have got it by now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Supposedly Brendan Rogers is now the favorite.
> 
> *We are going to be playing like Barca.*
> 
> :torres


Not a good idea.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Who knows anymore. Hopefully FSG make the right decision though.

I'd want someone like AVB or Rafa.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Dortmund CEO Hans-Joachim Watzke on #Kagawa: "He Wants to play at #MUFC . Not for money."


:kagawa



8*D


this better happen now :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No Rafa. Do not want :downing 

I believe they don't want AVB either. Martinez just seems like the only guy to have had any sort of extended interaction with FSG thus far so I can't see past him getting it.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i want AVB or van gaal, no agent rafa plz.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah Van Gaal would be pretty awesome but supposedly he'll be DOF.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

When did this turn into a Chelski thread?We need a change of title i'm thinking....Its a bit of liverpoolitous going on with the Chelsea fan's at the mo predicting back too back champions league wins when YE DONT EVEN HAVE A F**KING MANAGER! Better teams then ye tried and failed too defend the Champions league.In most likelyness a new manager will come in and try impose a new style of play and Fat Frank & JT will go bitchin too Roman (AGAIN) and have him removed again!!Seriously ye lucked out last season now be modest about it and wait till the window closes and see whos in charge before maken ridiculous statements!






united_07 said:


> :kagawa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Untill i see him in United Red im not beliven it....Will he wear 9 or 7 lads?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> When did this turn into a Chelski thread?We need a change of title i'm thinking....Its a bit of liverpoolitous going on with the Chelsea fan's at the mo predicting back too back champions league wins when YE DONT EVEN HAVE A F**KING MANAGER! Better teams then ye tried and failed too defend the Champions league.In most likelyness a new manager will come in and try impose a new style of play and Fat Frank & JT will go bitchin too Roman (AGAIN) and have him removed again!!Seriously ye lucked out last season now be modest about it and wait till the window closes and see whos in charge before maken ridiculous statements!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right. We should assume that we will lose every game and get knocked out in the group stages. 

Who has predicted back to back Champions League wins exactly??? The closest anyone has got was someone on the last page saying if we get some good signings in we may be contenders, which we would be.

You are the one making ridiculous statements by effectively making up opinions that no one has said and then arguing against the opinions you just made up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you deserve a medal for being able to read that


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> You're right. We should assume that we will lose every game and get knocked out in the group stages.
> 
> Who has predicted back to back Champions League wins exactly??? The closest anyone has got was someone on the last page saying if we get some good signings in we may be contenders, which we would be.
> 
> You are the one making ridiculous statements by effectively making up opinions that no one has said and then arguing against the opinions you just made up.


On the page before people were talking about ye retaining it...Fair play on winning it but this thread has turned into all the chelsea fans slapping them selfs on the back when theres no need for it.As i said it reminds me a bit of Liverpool fans every season when they make a new signing predicting "There Back"


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> you deserve a medal for being able to read that


Why so??:no:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Why so??:no:





I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> When did this turn into a Chelski thread?We need a change of title i'm thinking....Its a bit of liverpoolitous going on with the Chelsea fan's at the mo predicting back too back champions league wins when YE DONT EVEN HAVE A F**KING MANAGER! Better teams then ye tried and failed too defend the Champions league.In most likelyness a new manager will come in and try impose a new style of play and Fat Frank & JT will go bitchin too Roman (AGAIN) and have him removed again!!Seriously ye lucked out last season now be modest about it and wait till the window closes and see whos in charge before maken ridiculous statements!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*To not too
*It's not its
*Champions League not champions league
*fans not fan's
* You don't even have a manager not YE DONT EVEN HAVE A F**KING MANAGER!
*you not ye
*To not too
*It's most likely that not In most likelyness
*Try and impose not try impose
*To not too
*You not ye
*Who's not whos
*Making not maken
*United red not United Red
*Believing not beliven

This is probably why I deserved a medal.


You are continuing to make things up. What the fuck do you propose we do exactly instead of being glad that we won the Champions League final? Wallow in abject misery??? I think basically calling for fans of any team who win the Champions League not to talk about it is a pretty dense proposal. If United had won this year I do not think for one instant that the fans would not be delighted about it. You have based your argument that we are continuing to constantly talk about it on approximately 3 posts, which were largely to do with the transfer status of the Chelsea player who scored the winning penalty. From this you have seemed to decide that the entire thread must be filled with Chelsea fans constantly talking about our Champions League win and that "we are back" apparently.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

stop being happy. stop it now


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I am so upset that we won the Champions League. I don't think I can hold back the tears of pain that come from winning a penalty shootout for the first time in about 90 years.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

So whats todays' Hazzard update?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I think he is apparently going to us because he said "I'm going to the Champions League winners" or something similar. Apart from that nothing today. Oh he got fined for missing the Belgium teams bus to training.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> *Try and impose not try impose


Would it not be "Try to impose" :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why is rogers so strongly linked to the pewl job. didnt he already say he wasnt interested


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> :kagawa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Good news Gunners!




> Uzbekistan midfielder Odil Ahmedov is hoping Arsenal revive their interest in him this summer after revealing he is keen on joining the Gunners from Anzhi Makhachkala.


:wenger


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Odil.


Odil.


OZIL.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Would it not be "Try to impose" :side:


No...


I also have no evidence to back this up ep


Surprised by Rogers getting a look in, I really was sure Martinez was a shoe in a few days ago. Still hoping for the return of Agent Rafa.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the very reliable when it comes to liverpool Duncan Jenkins on twitter has just posted this 




> the search for the new #lfc manager is over.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

will they announce on twitter they've signed for the 8th placed premier league club


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> The largest global football follower survey ever conducted has today named Manchester United the world’s most popular club, with 659 million followers worldwide.
> 
> The survey was carried out by leading market research agency, Kantar, and gathered 54,000 respondents from 39 countries. The club that Forbes recently named the most valuable in world sport was identified as the favourite team of 659 million followers around the world. Kantar found that football remains the world’s most popular sport, with 1.6 billion followers globally, reinforcing the results of a recent FIFA survey which produced a similar figure.
> 
> ...



yep, i really believe these figures :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nobody asked me anything.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

1/10th of the planet are United fans?

Seems legit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

39 asian countries asked 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united_07 said:


> the very reliable when it comes to liverpool Duncan Jenkins on twitter has just posted this


he's just put now its Breden Rodgers, in the contract stages apparently


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am not even going to pretend to be happy if he is brought in. I will back him and I hope he proves me wrong but I think this is a bad choice


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

united_07 said:


> he's just put now its Breden Rodgers, in the contract stages apparently


How realiable is the source?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> How realiable is the source?


very reliable usually, he is always first to post the liverpool team news, normally a few hours before it even comes out


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

united_07 said:


> very reliable usually, he is always first to post the liverpool team news, normally a few hours before it even comes out


If true i wonder will he be given time or rushed out the door like Woy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Interesting. Wasnt he the first person to knock back an interview? :hmm:

Hopefully we can play mote entertaining football, it was a struggle to stay awake for half our games last year :downing


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

He'll have Liverpool playing good stuff too watch anyways that's for sure...Short passing football might not suit big Andy tho..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> If true i wonder will he be given time or rushed out the door like Woy


Hopefully if he is hired even though I disagree with the choice he gets time. Woy however deserved to be rushed out of the door.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Hopefully if he is hired even though I disagree with the choice he gets time. Woy however deserved to be rushed out of the door.


He had a better record then Kenny tho?How come people were'nt calling for his head in Jan?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> He had a better record then Kenny tho?How come people were'nt calling for his head in Jan?


Kenny won a trophy. Did you listen the press conferences that Woy gave? Kenny was bad but Woy was a 1000 times worse. Also Kenny has had success in the past.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We were going alright in January, wheels really came off with about 10 games remaining. Around the time we got beat by Arsenal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Kenny won a trophy. Did you listen the press conferences that Woy gave? Kenny was bad but Woy was a 1000 times worse. Also Kenny has had success in the past.


But did you listen to the press conferences Kenny gave? His interviews were full of baseless resentment, and lets not forget his totally appalling handling of the Suarez saga. Kenny had done nothing of note for about 15 years.

Rogers would be a superb appointment for Liverpool, I hope he doesn't go there though and I think they're getting Martinez anyway (also a good appointment).


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Kenny won a trophy. Did you listen the press conferences that Woy gave? Kenny was bad but Woy was a 1000 times worse. *Also Kenny has had success in the past.*


20 years ago when he was at Liverpool. His 'history' was absolutely irrelevant and just blurred the vision of the Liverpool fans who thought it was relevant at the time when the team was well & truly in the shit.

Trophies from 20 years ago mean jackshit, especially when you have your worst league performance in 60 years.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Looks like Dzeko is off to Bayern if German press are to be believed, will be interesting to see how much City recoup of which they paid


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dzeko to Bayern?

Odd choice


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> We were going alright in January, wheels really came off with about 10 games remaining. Around the time we got beat by Arsenal.


This. That Arsenal game pretty much killed us 

Not gonna get into the whole Woy/Kenny argument since it's been done to death. 

Just read that Swansea have denied Rodgers link. Don't care who we get anymore just wanna see us have someone so we can settle down and get things going. 

As for Dzeko to Bayern I'll believe it when I see it. Seems like a very odd signing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bild are now reporting that Kagawa has agreed personal terms with united, after kicker reported that both clubs have agreed a fee, hope its true

http://www.bild.de/sport/fussball/s...ert-bis-zu-20-mio-von-manu-24385800.bild.html

also the telegraph are saying Hulk to Chelsea is 90% done, for £40m :shocked:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ansfer-for-highly-regarded-Porto-striker.html

if this goes through chelsea would have spent around £80m already


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

god fucking dammit we dont want or need hulk!

we have hazard! where the hell are we supposed to play Hulk?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

If Dzeko comes to Bayern then that's an excellent signing with Dzeko & Gomez and Pizarro as backup.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Problem is that dzeko is a confidence striker, where would they play him?

They already have the ultra attacking line of Robben, Ribery and Gomez


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aguero, Balotelli, and Adebayor are all better than Dzeko, good business by City here if it goes through. I wonder if they'll buy a replacement with Ade unlikely to stay as well, i'm sure they could attract an upgrade on Edin :rvp


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:Tevez

What about that guy. Kinda don't see him getting sold now tbh.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

Dzeko signing is a bit odd, didn't they just sign Pizzaro too?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i heard tevez might be swapped for ibra


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> i heard tevez might be swapped for ibra


One egotistical bastard for another? Seems legit


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't see Bayern signing Dzeko. They've already signed Pizarro to be back-up for Gomez.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

Arsenal after De Jong now?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> *Aguero, Balotelli, and Adebayor are all better than Dzeko*, good business by City here if it goes through. I wonder if they'll buy a replacement with Ade unlikely to stay as well, i'm sure they could attract an upgrade on Edin :rvp


I completely agree, however it would certainly be an improvement to have Dzeko along with Pizarro as backup. Just think that a week ago our backup to Mario Gomez was Nils Petersen.:theo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what about Olic? Or even Muller as main striker

Dzeko isnt really an impact sub, even though he can play off your wingers quite well


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I always thought if Dzeko was going to leave Man City, its to Italy. Juventus would be the first team that comes to mind. Another was AC Milan if they were to sell Ibrahimovic. While in Italy, you need that great touch on the ball, not one of Dzeko's strengths, its something that can be taught. He'd get the runs of games required. Imo, its the perfect fit.

As for de Jong (if its Luuk), hes a very well rounded lad. He'd fit perfectly as the Arsenal front man, he can do a bit of everything. Another great Dutch striker. Just what the world needs, especially Marwijk.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

City in for Snjeider.. now that i would be very happy with.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Looks like Dzeko is off to Bayern if German press are to be believed, will be interesting to see how much City recoup of which they paid




wat why



> what about Olic? Or even Muller as main striker


Olic is gone. Muller can easily play CF. He's a very good attacking option. I like Dzeko a lot, more than Balotelli and Adebayor, but I don't understand the purpose of this move.

Javi Martinez, now I can see.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i like dzeko. sure he's frustrating as fuck when the ball's at his feet, but he's lethal in the air and in the box. i'd much rather keep him. plus he seems like a really nice guy.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Apparently it's the agent just in contact with Bayern. Don't think we'll sign tho.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

plus zaba confirmed a few days ago that tevez and aguero and himself were all staying


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

We've made solid signings so far. Shaqiri and Dante could both make immediate impact. We signed Pizzaro b/c he's stated he's happy being a bench player.

Ideally I'd only want a replacement for Gustavo. Besides that we're set for the next season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ Isn't Tymoschuck pretty much the backup DM for Luiz Gustavo anyway?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

enguin


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:kobe2


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

rumors about where that fucker Neymar will go?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Does anyone actually care anymore?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

He's a big talent but i think he has his heart set on Madrid/Barca!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

He doesn't need to move , he is already one of the GOAT according to Pele.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> He doesn't need to move , he is already one of the GOAT according to Pele.


:lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> 20 years ago when he was at Liverpool. His 'history' was absolutely irrelevant and just blurred the vision of the Liverpool fans who thought it was relevant at the time when the team was well & truly in the shit.
> 
> Trophies from 20 years ago mean jackshit, especially when you have your worst league performance in 60 years.


Still more then Woy has ever had. Woy came out with the most stupid statements and made me want to chuck the tv out of the window. Kenny was bad I agree but nowhere near as bad as Woy. Also he won a trophy this season something Woy never did at Liverpool or would have ever done. If Woy stayed on last season we would have done even worse then this year.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ye won the League Cup, lets not go overboard now


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Still more then Woy has ever had. Woy came out with the most stupid statements and made me want to chuck the tv out of the window. Kenny was bad I agree but nowhere near as bad as Woy. Also he won a trophy this season something Woy never did at Liverpool or would have ever done. If Woy stayed on last season we would have done even worse then this year.


But in January last year Woy had a better record then Kenny had this year and was sacked before he got a chance too rectify it.Kenny had won nothing at this stage yet The Kop were not calling for too be axed....Its strange!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He won the Carling Cup, a nothing trophy (for a club like Liverpool). He won it by priortizing it and putting out his best 11 even in the early rounds against lower league teams. You scraped past Cardiff in the final. His press conferences were a million miles worse than not just Woy (also a muppet), but any manager i've seen in my lifetime. His handling of the media particularly around anything to do with Suarez, reflected absolutely awfully on the club, and in my opinion is probably more of a factor of him being sacked than his league position, given that he did reach two cup finals which would normally merit at least a few more months in the job. Then again though, who wants to trust Kenny in a transfer window again after making two of the worst signings in the history of football (Carroll and Downing) and numerous other terrible and/or overinflated buys (Henderson and Adam) in a tenure which only spanned 3 transfer windows. Obviously Kenny is a legend at the club but any rational thinking fan should be pleased if he's replaced with either Martinez or Rogers, both much better managers in 2012.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> But in January last year Woy had a better record then Kenny had this year and was sacked before he got a chance too rectify it.Kenny had won nothing at this stage yet The Kop were not calling for too be axed....Its strange!


Um we were doing fine till about January. It was after we went to shit. 



Seb Woy came out with lines like "we should be avoiding relegation". I am not claiming Kenny did a good job but we we're better then we were under Woy. He should have gotten half a season more. Saying that if we get Martinez I'll be fine with it as I think given time he could do a good job.. But if we gets Rodgers I will not be happy. Rodgers has not done enough to prove he is good enough for a job higher in the league.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Um we were doing fine till about January. It was after we went to shit.


But ye were WORSE off in January under Kenny then ye were under Woy..Or almost as bad off yet under Woy ye wanted him gone but The King was given time,time and more time


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> But in January last year Woy had a better record then Kenny had this year and was sacked before he got a chance too rectify it.Kenny had won nothing at this stage yet The Kop were not calling for too be axed....Its strange!


In january of this season we were 5th and only 4 points off 4th, in the carling cup final and into the 5th round of the FA Cup. Nothing to get sacked about you muppet. When Woy was in charge and got sacked we were in 12th, 11 points off and out of the Carling Cup by Northampton.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Seb Woy came out with lines like "we should be avoiding relegation". I am not claiming Kenny did a good job but we we're better then we were under Woy. He should have gotten half a season more. Saying that if we get Martinez I'll be fine with it as I think given time he could do a good job.. But if we gets Rodgers I will not be happy. Rodgers has not done enough to prove he is good enough for a job higher in the league.


Whilst Kenny was having players come out in Suarez t-shirts and cited a kit-deal as their season being successful regardless of their league position. I'm happy to accept Kenny did a better job than Woy, but at the end of the day they were both awful, and there's no doubt that off the pitch Kenny was a million miles worse, really damaged the clubs' image over the Suarez incident, spent woefully as we've already established, and was a complete jackass in his interviews. Rogers almost had a Swansea side full of unknowns finish above Kenny and his quarter of a billion-ish squad last year. If he has a better group of players playing the way he had Swansea did last year, he will do very, very well. Martinez is very similar, and did miracles with Wigan post-Xmas.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Woy was 5 points worse off then Kenny at the same stage 12 months earlier.Hardly a HUGE difference.Kenny only got threw the Carling Cup earlier rounds by playing a full team in every round!The blind faith Pool fan's showed in Kenny is baffeling and returning too my original point i believe both Rogers Or Martinez will be given as little time as Woy too get things right at Anfield!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> But ye were WORSE off in January under Kenny then ye were under Woy..Or almost as bad off yet under Woy ye wanted him gone but The King was given time,time and more time


Ok it is you not ye. Also we were far worse under Woy. How is being 5th in the table the same as being 12th or are you just trolling. At least under Kenny there have been a few good things. Our defense first part of the season were solid and we have been able to create chances. We are not as bad as everyone seems to think. 




Seb said:


> Whilst Kenny was having players come out in Suarez t-shirts and cited a kit-deal as their season being successful regardless of their league position. I'm happy to accept Kenny did a better job than Woy, but at the end of the day they were both awful, and there's no doubt that off the pitch Kenny was a million miles worse, really damaged the clubs' image over the Suarez incident, spent woefully as we've already established, and was a complete jackass in his interviews. Rogers almost had a Swansea side full of unknowns finish above Kenny and his quarter of a billion-ish squad last year. If he has a better group of players playing the way he had Swansea did last year, he will do very, very well. Martinez is very similar, and did miracles with Wigan post-Xmas.


I agree that Kenny did not do the best job. There were a lot of problems and the way he dealt with the Suarez affair was a joke. Though I still hate Woy press conferences more. I am not saying Rodgers is a bad manager but he has had one season in the prem. Also a lot of the work at Swansea was started off by Martinez. I feel he has not proven enough to do a good job based on one season whereas Martinez has done a good job for years at Wigan and when he was at Swansea. 

Saying that if Rodgers is hired I will back him and I think he would do a better job then Woy at least. Whoever we hire needs to be given 2-3 years as we need to rebuild before we can compete for the top 4 again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Woy was 5 points worse off then Kenny at the same stage 12 months earlier.Hardly a HUGE difference.Kenny only got threw the Carling Cup earlier rounds by playing a full team in every round!The blind faith Pool fan's showed in Kenny is baffeling and returning too my original point i believe both Rogers Or Martinez will be given as little time as Woy too get things right at Anfield!


We also beat a full strength man city team over two legs. We still won more then you did this season just saying. If you actually watched us under Woy you would know why he got sacked. Never hated watching football until that man managed Liverpool. If you honestly think being 5th in the table is about the same as bottom half/ mid table I am not even going to respond anymore as your clearly trolling.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Woy was 5 points worse off then Kenny at the same stage 12 months earlier.Hardly a HUGE difference.Kenny only got threw the Carling Cup earlier rounds by playing a full team in every round!The blind faith Pool fan's showed in Kenny is baffeling and returning too my original point i believe both Rogers Or Martinez will be given as little time as Woy too get things right at Anfield!


yeah 12th isn't much worse than 5th :kobe are you a complete tosser or do you just like to post like one? we played exeter, brighton, stoke, chelsea, city and then cardiff in the carling cup. Didn't have to play a strong side until we got to Chelsea anyway.

To point it out, i'd been calling for his sacking for ages but to say that in january he was the same as Woy is a fucking retarded point.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hulk tweeted this a few hours ago



> Thanks to all Chelsea fans, the beautiful messages of support! And I'm sorry for my english hahahah


and on twitter in the past couple of days he now follows Mata, Hazard and a Chelsea fan page


wonder if the likes of sturridge will want to stay now, after they've brought in hazard, hulk and marin, and especially if Di Matteo stays on, he didnt seem to choose sturridge that often


edit: actually could be a fake profile, not sure https://twitter.com/#!/OficialHulk ?

Lucas tweeted him so i guess it could be real


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sturridge will probably see more games up top now. Don't see us signing a striker. Hulk will probably be the last, which sucks, cause we need a DMF.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There's numerous conversations on there between him and Lucas Leiva's verified account, I assume it's real.

Good buy for the club, great player if a little overhyped. Silly Chelsea though, could've got Falcao for not a lot more ique2


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I would be dissapointed if we lose Sturridge, but I think Joel is probably right. Would imagine Strurridge will give us cover on the wings whilst primarily being used if Torres A. Is injured or B. Continues to be crap by and large.

I think we may yet sign a more defensive minded midfielder due to Essiens constant injuries and Mikel's constant mediocrity. But I don't see us signing another striker unless Torres totally fails and even then I think it would be another January signing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chelsea. buying the league again. pathetic

:kompany


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

First of all ye is an acceptable equivalent of you

Secondly Roy was 12th with a game in hand and 3 points up to 8th and 2 games in hand and 5 points up to 7th, whilst Kenny was 6th after 20 games played.



R.K.O Peep said:


> We still won more then you did this season just saying.


Why do people keep forgetting about the Community Shield :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> First of all ye is an acceptable equivalent of you
> 
> Secondly Roy was 12th with a game in hand and 3 points up to 8th and 2 games in hand and 5 points up to 7th, whilst Kenny was 6th after 20 games played.
> 
> ...


So? Games in hand does not mean your going to win those games. He was 12th. Seriously how people think Kenny was doing as badly as Woy was in January is hilarious.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So I'm guessing:

Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole
Ramires Mikel
Hulk Mata Hazard
Torres​
Think this will kill a lot of what Ramires has to offer. He'll have to be a lot more disceplined. Seriously, the signing of Hulk will upset the balance.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

From KALOUDA to Hulk/Hazard is quite some change lol.

Looking like a City/Chelsea fight for the title if these signings go through.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> From KALOUDA to Hulk/Hazard is quite some change lol.
> 
> Looking like a City/Chelsea fight for the title if these signings go through.




That's assuming that Malouda isn't a regular starter next season :terry


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

BBC reporting Rodgers > Liverpool more or less done.

When linked with the Chelsea job: "I'm trying to build a career not ruin it" - uhm, how is Liverpool different? Not a great appointment at all in my view. He'll need a lot of patience. Instilling a whole new philosophy into a club with big PL egos is very difficult, completely different to the Swansea job. But at least it's not Martinez who is somehow getting linked (and talked to :torres)

Hulk will probably flop, but in terms of athleticism he seems ready for the PL. Interesting to see how he does.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hazard out-wide? He's playing number 10. It'll be Mata on the left-wing, where he has shown he's very adept at playing for both Spain and Valencia. Hulk on the right. It's a triffic front 3, Torres couldn't ask for much better. He'll still bomb though.

Chelsea still need a proper striker and a ball winner before i'll label them title contenders. I expect them to be back in the top 4 next year though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Hazard out-wide? He's playing number 10. It'll be Mata on the left-wing, where he has shown he's very adept at playing for both Spain and Valencia. Hulk on the right. It's a triffic front 3, Torres couldn't ask for much better. He'll still bomb though.


They'll all probably interchange. It's a flexible three.

Yeah, I still don't have faith in Torres (or Hulk).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hulk will flop, I'm sure of it. One of the most overrated players in the world right now


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm sure Charlie Adam and Stevie G will love Brendan Rodgers' short passing game :argh:

Fuck that Chelsea forward line, not so happy they won the CL any more.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i never wanted Chelsea to win the PL for this exact reason tbh. Another "big 4" team heading down the table would've been better than billionaires splashing cash :blatter


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> i never wanted Chelsea to win the *PL* for this exact reason tbh. Another "big 4" team heading down the table would've been better than billionaires splashing cash :blatter


You should have used your wish on us not winning the CL :terry


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:nando

you know what i meant


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> So I'm guessing:
> 
> Cech
> Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole
> ...


*Wouldn't call that Chelsea team title challengers. Still a big difference between that and City/United's teams which will probably improve further this season. Replace Torres with someone like Falcao and you could be talking though. If I was a Chelsea fan I'd want a reliable alternative available in that 3 so you're not relying too heavily on both Hulk and Hazard. I see Cahill being first choice over Luiz too if RDM stays on. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah I would take Cahill over Luiz. He may have cut the hilarious errors out of his game, but he's still a very sub-par defender. Good going forward, I still think he would be better as a DM, and he can't be any worse than Mikel.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he has enough energy and passing ability to be a def mid, even a proper midfielder. he is still very suspect though, loses concentration very easily


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He'd be much better in Mikel's position than Mikel. Or even probably Lampard now actually. Gives him more freedom to go on them nutty runs without worrying about leaving Terry without cover.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But he looks cool.

^ So he'd be Chelsea's Alex Song?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I remember when Liverpool got 'first refusal' or whatever on Hazard when Joe Cole went to Lille. :bdream


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Those runs are fine, as our defensive midfielder drops back into the CB position. I don't think he is defensively inept. It's the lack of cencentration which is the problems. The mental side of things. He's shown a lot of improvement though. And I think he will continue.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Agree with Joel on Luiz. He was much improved under RDM, particularly during our CL run. He definitely has the ability, just needs to work on the mental side of things. There's a lot of potential there. It's easy to forget that he hadn't played for a month leading up to the Champions League final.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*He's fine defensively but his positioning is terrible. Or was last season at least until the last few months. Playing him in the Mikel role gives you a stronger defender in that role who understands how to play CB when needed to drop back and he's also a stronger threat going forward and has the freedom to make them runs.*_


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Brendan Rodgers has agreed a deal to become the new manager of Liverpool. The 39-year-old is understood to have signed a three-year contract at Anfield and his appointment is likely to be officially confirmed within 24 hours. Liverpool will pay between £4m and £5m in compensation to secure the Northern Irishman's services.


:lmao at the compensation basically covering GYLFI's fee


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the Baines to united story is resurfacing again, dont know how i feel about it, cant see Fergie dropping Evra


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18110974

I wonder what changed his mind?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao at the compensation basically covering GYLFI's fee


Has he signed there yet? Should take him to Liverpool.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wished he would have stayed true and stayed at Swansea. Massive blow for Swansea too.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

It was a ruse.


now just need to sell adam, spearing, downing, kuyt and shelvey :downing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Has he signed there yet? Should take him to Liverpool.


just needs to pass a medical


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Martinez go back to Swansea.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

T-C said:


> Hazard and Mata behind any striker should be good to watch for Chelsea next season. Funny he went there after plenty of city fans being exceptionally confident of getting him a while back.
> 
> It would really hurt me if United didn't get Kagawa.


Agree on all of that mate. Getting Kagawa be great for us I said few weeks ago if land him for anywhere between 12-15M pounds it be a bargain & one SAF best bits of business he will give us more options in attacking sense as so often in attack look out idea through middle so give ball to wide men in order to produce the goods with Kawaga can finally have a player who can create stuff in center. Also we are only club interested in him, so that puts bed any rumors concerning Arsenal. 

Also Hulk on Chelsea radar & according to Telegraph 90% done & didn’t Sao Paulo president come & say that Chelsea had bid 32M for Lucas? If Chelsea can wrap up those 2 deals combined with buying a RB (Van der Weil of Ajax maybe?). Now that Chelsea squad for 12/13 is scary good. Feel kinda bad for Mata if what Hazard saying about wanting play through middle is true then mean Mata get shifted out wide though he still good player there his more effective off CF that said a front 4 of Mata Hazard Marin & Torres is still impressive. 

As I said at the time on Hazard if we got him great but if he joined Chelsea or Man City then no hard feelings, both those 2 clubs challenge for cups each season, have CL & big money on offer & between Manchester & London, alot people will want London imo more so if got a young family like Hazard has. My only sour feeling is the way its all been handled think been shambles from player very unprofessional. Though I have the weirdest feeling announcing where your going on Twitter will become common theme now in next few years for players (I hope not) only good things is this transfer over with early. Good luck to him at Chelsea, hope he delivers in PL, his got all tools needed to become a very good player over next few years, so were see what he does for Chelsea for next few seasons.

Liverpool appointing Rodgers is interesting choice, He will get Liverpool playing better in attacking sense(after some time), Liverpool problem was not scoring enough goals in PL last season & being 1 dimensional in attack for long periods of season. Away from home it was fine cos focused on counter attacking, but at home there suffered by doing this as Teams sat back & never bothered by Liverpool attacks all that much. Rodgers Swansea keep ball & played short passing with aim of finding gaps to thread balls through other teams defense if couldn’t find it just keep ball & keep waiting to see the gap appear, if Rodgers can recreate that formula at Liverpool then it would be a great start. I look forward to seeing what he can deliver at Liverpool, might want start with getting RW though & CM who can play balls around a bit in attacking sense. But I honestly don’t believe Liverpool unless serious major investment is made on top players how they can finish in top 4 next year (Which the owners wanted them to do last summer) So are Liverpool owners going be looking at 3 year plan here & say to Rodgers what you do in first season isn’t so important just get us challenging high up in PL but progress beyond 8th finish hopefully top 6 & improve on that in your 2nd season or will they give Rodgers the same line they gave Kenny Daglish & tell him Liverpool need finish in top 4 come May. 

I also feel for Swansea though, losing Rodgers is such kick in teeth. I hope whoever takes over from him keeps the same passing idea/style that Rodgers used or something similar as I really enjoyed watching them last season; finishing 11th for club is great achievement.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally I think the whole Liverpool situation is laughable. How can any Liverpool fan, demanding a Top 4 finish no less, be happy at such dire appointments? Both Martinez and Rogers have had a couple of decent seasons, but that's only the case when you see they've just about avoided relegation with shit teams or had a good first season in the Premiership (which shockingly, is not uncommon); for me it's like saying Chris Hughton should be the new Chelsea manager, simply because he got Newcastle promoted and then to 8th the subsequent season.

Villas-Boas is the man for the job. No question about it. Any imbecile saying Rogers or Martinez are better options have no understanding of football, in fact, they're probably the same people who supported KKK's atrocious reign purely because he was an Anfield legend, won a cup and got to the final of the FA Cup, forgetting the fact that he was tactically retarded, bought average players at premium prices, and was diabolical in the league. Rafael Benitez? He won a Champions League, yes, but he also bought the shitty players that took Liverpool out of contention for the title and created the slide the club is dealing with today. Should he be boss when he couldn't even maintain the success Mourinho put in place at Inter? No. The man couldn't even keep Inter in contention for the title after about 15 games.

Give it to Van Gaal, if not Villas-Boas. He's the only man in the frame who wants the job and is of some stature. The others don't deserve the chance so early.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd rather we get M'Vila or even Modric than Hulk. Hulk reduces our by far best player RAM to a worse role

Only upside is due to RAM's versatility, he can play literally any position on the field. From right back to even secondary striker if needed

As for Torres, I still have faith in him. I know i know, he hasnt had the best two years. But the last few months have shown he might still have it. And now with proper support he might be able to pull off some magic

I really hope we dont get Hulk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That's a pretty poor post Cookie. You talk about Rafa's slide and his poor job at Inter, yet cite AVB for the job after the appalling job he did at Chelsea, a job that an interim manager who had only previously managed clubs at a lower level (much like Rogers and Martinez btw) turned into CL and FA Cup wins in just a couple of months. Why would Van Gaal even want the job? I thought he was only ever linked as a Sporting Director? Liverpool aren't attracting top calibre managers, and they've made a good appointment going for a manager who's YOUNG AND TALENTED, and one that actually has a clear philosophy and idea of what he wants from his team.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18110974
> 
> I wonder what changed his mind?


I would guess they offered him the job and negotations went from there, rather than wanting to "chat" with him about the job, which basically would've made his position possibly untenable at Swansea and is exactly what's happened to Martinez, who's now going to be laughed at by the dressing room when he says things like "we're all in this together lads".

:torres is a laughing stock, it's brilliantly funny that Abramovich booted out arguably the club's best ever player in Drogba over one extra year and is keeping faith in Torres. It's not 2008 anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hulk can always be played as the out an out striker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> That's a pretty poor post Cookie. You talk about Rafa's slide and his poor job at Inter, yet cite AVB for the job after the appalling job he did at Chelsea, a job that an interim manager who had only previously managed clubs at a lower level (much like Rogers and Martinez btw) turned into CL and FA Cup wins in just a couple of months. Why would Van Gaal even want the job? I thought he was only ever linked as a Sporting Director? Liverpool aren't attracting top calibre managers, and they've made a good appointment going for a manager who's YOUNG AND TALENTED, and one that actually has a clear philosophy and idea of what he wants from his team.


Maybe you don't know who Andre Villas-Boas is, let me clarify.

Villas-Boas was Mourinho's key man at Chelsea, before he was hired as their manager. He compiled extensive dossiers on all the teams Chelsea would be playing, and he coached the players through the tactics they'd need to employ to get the best out of their opposition. He did this for three years, in that time helping Mourinho get back-to-back titles and several cups. Villas-Boas did all the hard work for Mourinho, to the point where Mourinho wanted him at Inter instead of Porto. At Porto, Villas-Boas won just about everything he came into contact with, and did so employing a very sophisticated tactical system, one which was very difficult for the opposition to break down. Under his leadership Porto played in a way which lead Roman Abramovich to shell-out a massive fee to Porto just to acquire Villas-Boas as his new manager.

Now, Chelsea's situation under Villas-Boas is completely deceiving. Villas-Boas had a better record in the league than Roberto Di Matteo did, and there's stats out there to prove it. All of the negativity around Villas-Boas is fan propaganda from Chelsea fans who were completely unwilling to have a transition season. Villas-Boas was in the midst of reforming the team and employing the kind of football Abramovich wanted, but he was: 1. Completely undermined by the prima-donnas in the dressing room, and 2. Was unable to acquire players he needed to enforce his tactics in the right way (Hulk and Moutinho being two of them, and a new centre-back); this meant the likes of John Terry had to play a high-line (as Chelsea didn't have a suitable replacement) and Terry couldn't do it, which meant Chelsea conceded a lot of goals; then with Kalou and company not delivering, and a mis-firing Torres, who he was forced to keep, Villas-Boas couldn't recreate the success of the tactics he used at Porto. If he'd had another season, I'm sure he'd have rejuvenated Chelsea, even if they didn't win the Champions League or FA Cup. I also think they'd have finished in a Champions League spot, too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> That's a pretty poor post Cookie. You talk about Rafa's slide and his poor job at Inter, yet cite AVB for the job after the appalling job he did at Chelsea, a job that an interim manager who had only previously managed clubs at a lower level (much like Rogers and Martinez btw) turned into CL and FA Cup wins in just a couple of months. Why would Van Gaal even want the job? I thought he was only ever linked as a Sporting Director? Liverpool aren't attracting top calibre managers, and they've made a good appointment going for a manager who's YOUNG AND TALENTED, and one that actually has a clear philosophy and idea of what he wants from his team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it funny that the majority of Chelsea fans who KNOW how much Drogba has meant all these years have no problem with him leaving, meanwhile supporters from other clubs are telling us how to think in this situation

Right, its not like me, Joel or God are gonna miss him at all. No no, we just want him booted because we're crazy and stuff and we hate drogba


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> hulk can always be played as the out an out striker


Thats what i was thinking.

We could play a 4-2-2-2 formation with Hulk and Torres up front, Hazrad and Mata behind and two cm/dm


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You'll regret him leaving when Torres continues to not find the net next season. No problem with Drogba going if they buy Falcao, but dumping him so Torres gets to start, dear God.



Cookie Monster said:


> Maybe you don't know who Andre Villas-Boas is, let me clarify.
> 
> Villas-Boas was Mourinho's key man at Chelsea, before he was hired as their manager. He compiled extensive dossiers on all the teams Chelsea would be playing, and he coached the players through the tactics they'd need to employ to get the best out of their opposition. He did this for three years, in that time helping Mourinho get back-to-back titles and several cups. Villas-Boas did all the hard work for Mourinho, to the point where Mourinho wanted him at Inter instead of Porto. At Porto, Villas-Boas won just about everything he came into contact with, and did so employing a very sophisticated tactical system, one which was very difficult for the opposition to break down. Under his leadership Porto played in a way which lead Roman Abramovich to shell-out a massive fee to Porto just to acquire Villas-Boas as his new manager.
> 
> Now, Chelsea's situation under Villas-Boas is completely deceiving. Villas-Boas had a better record in the league than Roberto Di Matteo did, and there's stats out there to prove it. All of the negativity around Villas-Boas is fan propaganda from Chelsea fans who were completely unwilling to have a transition season. Villas-Boas was in the midst of reforming the team and employing the kind of football Abramovich wanted, but he was: 1. Completely undermined by the prima-donnas in the dressing room, and 2. Was unable to acquire players he needed to enforce his tactics in the right way (Hulk and Moutinho being two of them, and a new centre-back); this meant the likes of John Terry had to play a high-line (as Chelsea didn't have a suitable replacement) and Terry couldn't do it, which meant Chelsea conceded a lot of goals; then with Kalou and company not delivering, and a mis-firing Torres, who he was forced to keep, Villas-Boas couldn't recreate the success of the tactics he used at Porto. If he'd had another season, I'm sure he'd have rejuvenated Chelsea, even if they didn't win the Champions League or FA Cup. I also think they'd have finished in a Champions League spot, too.


I know who AVB is. I know he was a scout at Chelsea. Did you know Mourinho basically disowned him and his work and the two now no long get on at all? He didn't do "all the hard work" for Mourinho. Chelsea would've had no less success without him. Look at Mourinho's success since.

Yes, he was successful in the Portugese league. Hardly the Premier League. There were questions over him as soon as he arrived as it was a big step up. He failed. He was tactically naive enough to try to play a high defensive line with John Terry instead of managing what he had, the basic sign of any good manager. He had a quicker CB in Alex, and got rid of him. He also dropped the world's best left-back. It's not deceiving, they were playing dreadful football, absolutely bombing in the league and losing 3-1 to Napoli in the CL. There's not a chance they would've got in the top 4 with him, are you completely nuts? They sacked him and won the CL and FA Cup. Turned out to be the best decision Abramovich has ever made.

I actually thought it was rash to sack him, but RDM came in and showed simple man management and playing with what you've got at your disposal can go a very long way. Turns out Chelsea didn't need a transitional season after all, they ended up having their best one ever. Phasing out the older players, the pillars of the club, does not work by trying to dump them all at once. I'm not saying AVB is a bad manager, but lets not pretend he didn't do a fucking awful job, the first big job of his career.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> I know who AVB is. I know he was a scout at Chelsea. Did you know Mourinho basically disowned him and his work and the two now no long get on at all? He didn't do "all the hard work" for Mourinho. Chelsea would've had no less success without him. Look at Mourinho's success since.
> 
> Yes, he was successful in the Portugese league. Hardly the Premier League. There were questions over him as soon as he arrived as it was a big step up. He failed. He was tactically naive enough to try to play a high defensive line with John Terry instead of managing what he had, the basic sign of any good manager. He had a quicker CB in Alex, and got rid of him. He also dropped the world's best left-back. It's not deceiving, they were playing dreadful football, absolutely bombing in the league and losing 3-1 to Napoli in the CL. There's not a chance they would've got in the top 4 with him, are you completely nuts? They sacked him and won the CL and FA Cup. Turned out to be the best decision Abramovich has ever made.
> 
> I actually thought it was rash to sack him, but RDM came in and showed simple man management and playing with what you've got at your disposal can go a very long way. Turns out Chelsea didn't need a transitional season after all, they ended up having their best one ever. Phasing out the older players, the pillars of the club, does not work by trying to dump them all at once. I'm not saying AVB is a bad manager, but lets not pretend he didn't do a fucking awful job, the first big job of his career.


Absolute nonsense. Where do I start with that?

"Villas-Boas was successful in the Portugese league. Hardly the Premier League." -- and what about Mourinho?

"He was tactically naive enough to try to play a high defensive line with John Terry instead of managing what he had, the basic sign of any good manager. He had a quicker CB in Alex, and got rid of him. He also dropped the world's best left-back." -- Given that those players rank highly amongst Chelsea's overly obnoxious and self-entitled dressing room, he obviously didn't want to play Cole when he had Bertrand - who proved in the Champions League final he had what it took to step up - and sure, he could have played Alex instead of Terry, but neither were suited to the position and Terry was better than Alex. He bought in Cahill to play alongside Luiz, if I remember correctly, and things looked far better, but the Chelsea players who were left on the bench revolted and convinced people that AV-B was failing.

"There's not a chance they would've got in the top 4 with him, are you completely nuts? They sacked him and won the CL and FA Cup. Turned out to be the best decision Abramovich has ever made." -- The statistics in the league indicate that Andre Villas-Boas was more successful than Roberto Di Matteo in the league. When Villas-Boas was sacked Chelsea were fifth and were only 3 points off 4th place. Where did they finish? 6th and were 5 points off 4th place.

"I actually thought it was rash to sack him, but RDM came in and showed simple man management and playing with what you've got at your disposal can go a very long way. Turns out Chelsea didn't need a transitional season after all, they ended up having their best one ever." -- Di Matteo reinstated the Chelsea Children and blew their egos, that's all he did. Chelsea had the quality to win cups, but so did Liverpool and look how fucking atrocious they were in the league. Di Matteo is hardly a miracle-worker, he was incredibly lucky to progress past Barcelona on both occasions, and Bayern were the architects of their own downfall in Munich. For 3 games against those two teams Chelsea were completely void of any attacking presence and merely defended for 95% of the game. They got lucky with two missed penalties in normal time against both teams, and were fortunate enough to take the very few chances they had.

"I'm not saying AVB is a bad manager, but lets not pretend he didn't do a fucking awful job, the first big one of his career." -- You are saying AV-B is a bad manager, and you're completely wrong for doing so. AV-B will prove, given a fair chance, that he's a very savvy tactician; as he did when he took the biggest job of his career - at Porto.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Absolute nonsense. Where do I start with that?
> 
> "Villas-Boas was successful in the Portugese league. Hardly the Premier League." -- and what about Mourinho?


Wait, what?

Mourinho WAS successful in the Prem. Serie A too. And La Liga. Also won two CL's. AVB has ONLY been successful in the Portugese League and hasn't proved anything in the Prem.



> "He was tactically naive enough to try to play a high defensive line with John Terry instead of managing what he had, the basic sign of any good manager. He had a quicker CB in Alex, and got rid of him. He also dropped the world's best left-back." -- Given that those players rank highly amongst Chelsea's overly obnoxious and self-entitled dressing room, he obviously didn't want to play Cole when he had Bertrand - who proved in the Champions League final he had what it took to step up - and sure, he could have played Alex instead of Terry, but neither were suited to the position and Terry was better than Alex. He bought in Cahill to play alongside Luiz, if I remember correctly, and things looked far better, but the Chelsea players who were left on the bench revolted and convinced people that AV-B was failing.


fpalm

Except Bertrand played on the wing in the final, and have you watched Cole recently? He didn't even play Bertrand, he played Bosingwa at left-back.

Luiz? He was appalling under AVB. Far worse than Terry.

There are plenty of ego's and self-entitled players in football. But when they're your best players, you don't dump them.

Luiz, Cech, Torres, Terry all looked awful under AVB. He also alienated Cole and didn't play Drogba enough. All those players improved dramatically when RDM came in. Bosingwa, Mikel and Malouda were all awful under AVB too, but there's only so much you can polish a turd.



> "There's not a chance they would've got in the top 4 with him, are you completely nuts? They sacked him and won the CL and FA Cup. Turned out to be the best decision Abramovich has ever made." -- The statistics in the league indicate that Andre Villas-Boas was more successful than Roberto Di Matteo in the league. When Villas-Boas was sacked Chelsea were fifth and were only 3 points off 4th place. Where did they finish? 6th and were 5 points off 4th place.


Who gives a shit? RDM made the league position irrelevant by WINNING the Champions League. I don't need to statistics to know Chelsea didn't look like finishing in the CL under AVB. Results were getting worse and worse and Arsenal were flying at the time he was sacked after an awful start.



> "I actually thought it was rash to sack him, but RDM came in and showed simple man management and playing with what you've got at your disposal can go a very long way. Turns out Chelsea didn't need a transitional season after all, they ended up having their best one ever." -- Di Matteo reinstated the Chelsea Children and blew their egos, that's all he did. Chelsea had the quality to win cups, but so did Liverpool and look how fucking atrocious they were in the league. Di Matteo is hardly a miracle-worker, he was incredibly lucky to progress past Barcelona on both occasions, and Bayern were the architects of their own downfall in Munich. For 3 games against those two teams Chelsea were completely void of any attacking presence and merely defended for 95% of the game. They got lucky with two missed penalties in normal time against both teams, and were fortunate enough to take the very few chances they had.
> 
> "I'm not saying AVB is a bad manager, but lets not pretend he didn't do a fucking awful job, the first big one of his career." -- You are saying AV-B is a bad manager, and you're completely wrong for doing so. AV-B will prove, given a fair chance, that he's a very savvy tactician; as he did when he took the biggest job of his career - at Porto.


RDM "reinstated the Chelsea children" and was astronomically more successful than AVB.

Turning round a 3-1 defecit against Naploli, beating Barcelona over two legs including come back from behind with 10 men at the Camp Nou, and beating Bayern on their home turf... after the way Chelsea looked under AVB, is about as close to a miracle as you will come.

No, i'm not saying AVB is a bad manager, i'm saying he did a bad job at Chelsea. Porto a bigger job than Chelsea? What the actual fuck ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

porto bigger than chelsea?

what. watwatwat


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*A few things:

Bertrand didn't step up in the CL Final. He played and added nothing to the team. Also he played LM so even if you thought he played well, he didn't prove himself to be a replacement for Cole. 

RDM played weakened teams in the League at the end of the season. Look at the team he put out against Liverpool. He was concentrating on winning the cups at that point. Oh and he won them. Both of them. Including the CHAMPIONS LEAGUE with a weak squad. Chelsea were right in the race for 4th until they decided to concentrate on winning the CL and started resting players.

Not even gonna get started on that fact you think Porto was the biggest job if his career. *


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm going to hope he means it was his biggest job at the time he took it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We'll just wait and see on Torres. 

As for RDM's record being not much better AVB's, well, duh. He won absolutely huge matches in Champions league and FA, not to mention his run of matches in a concentrated time were far, far more difficult than AVB's where we struggled to beat lower table teams. Not to mention, by the end we refocused

AVB's smart but his biggest mistake was not making the best of what he had. Alienating Alex and Anelka wasnt a great idea either, we coulda used them on the squad instead of just sitting on the side doing nothing

By the end of the season, AVB was basically claiming he didnt even need his team to win. Da fuq?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Mourinho WAS successful in the Prem. Serie A too. And La Liga. Also won two CL's. AVB has ONLY been successful in the Portugese League and hasn't proved anything in the Prem.


Was Villas-Boas given a fair chance in the Premiership? No. Has he managed in Italy or Spain? No. AV-B has "ONLY" been successful in the one league he's been given a chance to manage in. I have no idea what that has to do with the quote I posted, though. You said his success in Portugal was irrelevant, I highlighted Mourinho had the exact same experience before his move to Chelsea, and we all know how well he did.



Seb said:


> :fpalm
> 
> Except Bertrand played on the wing in the final, and have you watched Cole recently? He didn't even play Bertrand, he played Bosingwa at left-back.
> 
> ...


Would Bertrand have played the final if AV-B hadn't blooded him into the team? No. Was Luiz a completely rejuvenated player under Di Matteo? No. Is the talent of one individual more important than the team? No. Total nonsense. AV-B would have adequately replaced Cole, most likely with Jordi Alba. Luiz would have improved once he settled into the style of play (he always showed glimpses of promise) and Bertrand was only in the final because AV-B gave him the experience to be there.



Seb said:


> Who gives a shit? RDM made the league position irrelevant by WINNING the Champions League. I don't need to statistics to know Chelsea didn't look like finishing in the CL under AVB. Results were getting worse and worse and Arsenal were flying at the time he was sacked after an awful start.


Roberto HAD TO make the league position irrelevant by winning the Champions League because he failed to improve their league position himself. Chelsea were LUCKY to win the Champions League, even if they deserved to win it on account of their defensive performances and their taking of chances. 

As for the ignorance to factual statistics, would you sack Redknapp after he FAILED to get Tottenham into the Champions League? After all, you were 3rd with a sizeable point advantage and your results got worse and worse… or would you sit tight, not judge him on a bad run of form and overcome it by improving next season? Would Arsenal have done well to sack Wenger after their diabolical start to the season and an 8-2 hammering at Old Trafford? No. Same with Chelsea, which will be proven over the next couple of seasons as they fail to make the grade due to not addressing critical faults in their team (because they foolishly believe winning the Champions League vindicated their abysmal league performance, as you appear to believe).



Seb said:


> RDM "reinstated the Chelsea children" and was astronomically more successful than AVB.
> 
> Turning round a 3-1 defecit against Naploli, beating Barcelona over two legs including come back from behind with 10 men at the Camp Nou, and beating Bayern on their home turf... after the way Chelsea looked under AVB, is about as close to a miracle as you will come.
> 
> No, i'm not saying AVB is a bad manager, i'm saying he did a bad job at Chelsea. Porto a bigger job than Chelsea? What the actual fuck ique2


Porto was his FIRST job in management, he came through that with flying colours. I didn't say Porto were a bigger club than Chelsea or suggest the job wasn't important to his career. I said that his first job was his most important one.

And, he didn't do a bad job at Chelsea. Unfortunately some people have no clue about this game beyond signing superstars and winning a few cups here and there; and that's okay, but don't waste my time by replying when you fail to actually understand the stupidity of what you're saying. If you want sustainable success on all fronts you have to build it; see Ferguson at United, the Barcelona project under Guardiola and Arsenal under Wenger (the latter of which will eventually come to fruition given the structure in place at Arsenal).


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

AVB didn't do a bad job at Chelsea, and was closer to the top 4 than RDM *but* it was heading downhill and his man management seemed really awful. RDM turned the ship around and delivered a CL miracle (FA Cup was meh, any decent side should beat us and their road in wasn't too hard either)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AVB didn't do a bad job at Chelsea? he started ok but He tried to do way to much at one time, got the players all against him and because of that the results were getting worse and worse since the players just didn't really give a shit about the manager. He had the chance and messed it up majorly. Frankly as soon as you Lose the respect of the locker room youve lost it all 

As for him coming to us I wouldn't have opposed to him but my heart wouldn't exactly be settled he messed up Chelsea but we need rebuilding and he seems like a good manager for that. Still he would be just as big a risk as Martinez or Rodgers. Just because he did a brilliant job in Porto doesn't mean he would have been great for us too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AVB's young

Hopefully, he learned


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I like how people post about they have a greater knowledge of the game than us. Thanks for being here Cookie Monster, it makes us all feel special to be amongst your presence. It'll be a shame when you leave again in February.

Pleasure to meet you Senor Elitist. I'm sure Chelsea would have rather finished 4th with AVB in charge and had the POTENTIAL to win their first CL cup in later years than actually winning the trophy, by whatever means, under Di Matteo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wow Cookie. Wow.

I do have some sympathy for AVB, because he didn't get the players he wanted to play his system. But he's a fucking retard for trying to make an elephant run like a gazelle.

RDM had away trips to Arsenal, City and Liverpool, as well as home match against Spurs. He by far the harder fixtures in the league. And when you add all the cups games in between, then you can understand why we drifted JUST 2 points from 4th spot.

If AVB hadn't fucked up at home to Fulham, away to Wigan when they weren't on their magnificent run, etc, we would have been in a better position.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Was Villas-Boas given a fair chance in the Premiership? No. Has he managed in Italy or Spain? No. AV-B has "ONLY" been successful in the one league he's been given a chance to manage in. I have no idea what that has to do with the quote I posted, though. You said his success in Portugal was irrelevant, I highlighted Mourinho had the exact same experience before his move to Chelsea, and we all know how well he did.


Given a chance to manage in? Umm, he was given a chance at Chelsea. He fucked it up. RDM came in under even more difficult circumstances, took over the mess AVB left them in and made his job look all the more awful.



> Would Bertrand have played the final if AV-B hadn't blooded him into the team? No. Was Luiz a completely rejuvenated player under Di Matteo? No. Is the talent of one individual more important than the team? No. Total nonsense. AV-B would have adequately replaced Cole, most likely with Jordi Alba. Luiz would have improved once he settled into the style of play (he always showed glimpses of promise) and Bertrand was only in the final because AV-B gave him the experience to be there.


Did AVB ever play Bertrand on the wing like RDM did? No. Also, Bertrand was completely overran by Robben in the final:

"_Arjen Robben: Only 1 player has had more shots in a match (Ronaldo 16) in top 5 leagues/CL in the last 3 seasons than Robben's 15 vs Chelsea_"

Was Luiz a rejuvenated player under RDM? No, but he wasn't the total liability he was under AVB.

Most likely replace him with Jordi Alba? Alba isn't better than Cole, wouldn't go to Chelsea, and was never linked to them or AVB, are you just making this stuff up as you go along?



> Roberto HAD TO make the league position irrelevant by winning the Champions League because he failed to improve their league position himself. Chelsea were LUCKY to win the Champions League, even if they deserved to win it on account of their defensive performances and their taking of chances.


....he HAD TO win the Champions League, and he did. He couldn't improve the poor state that AVB left them in the league, no, but he made it irrelevant by winning the biggest prize of the lot. 



> As for the ignorance to factual statistics, would you sack Redknapp after he FAILED to get Tottenham into the Champions League? After all, you were 3rd with a sizeable point advantage and your results got worse and worse… or would you sit tight, not judge him on a bad run of form and overcome it by improving next season? Would Arsenal have done well to sack Wenger after their diabolical start to the season and an 8-2 hammering at Old Trafford? No. Same with Chelsea, which will be proven over the next couple of seasons as they fail to make the grade due to not addressing critical faults in their team (because they foolishly believe winning the Champions League vindicated their abysmal league performance, as you appear to believe).


You're comparing AVB to Redknapp and Wenger? Completely ignoring the fact that they've both done brilliant jobs at their clubs whereas AVB came in for Ancelotti (who should never have been sacked) and took them on a very quick turn for the worse as soon as he got the job?



> Porto was his FIRST job in management, he came through that with flying colours. I didn't say Porto were a bigger club than Chelsea or suggest the job wasn't important to his career. I said that his first job was his most important one.
> 
> And, he didn't do a bad job at Chelsea. Unfortunately some people have no clue about this game beyond signing superstars and winning a few cups here and there; and that's okay, but don't waste my time by replying when you fail to actually understand the stupidity of what you're saying. If you want sustainable success on all fronts you have to build it; see Ferguson at United, the Barcelona project under Guardiola and Arsenal under Wenger (the latter of which will eventually come to fruition given the structure in place at Arsenal).


Porto is not a bigger job than Chelsea, regardless of when it is in your career (and it WASN'T his first job anyway). The pressure and expectations of managing Porto pales in comparison to managing Chelsea under Abramovich. Absolutely laughable opinion.

He did a bad job at Chelsea, you only have to look at what they've done without him to see that. "Winning a few cups" is what matters in football, not some long term rejuvenation project of which there's no proof he would've done well either. How well would dat regeneration have gone under AVB after they would've finished 5th or 6th, not be Champions of Europe, and therefore been unable to attract players like Hazard?

You're absolutely talking out of your ass. AVB did a shitty job at Chelsea and left them in the worst state they had been since Abramovich took the reigns. RDM came in and turned it into their best season ever. You can stop wasting my time by making out that it was wise to drop Cole, Porto is a bigger job than Chelsea, and that AVB didn't make a mess of the job he was doing and should be compared on the same criterion as Arsene Wenger.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rodgers has apparently left swansea.

WONDER WHAT HAPPENS NEXT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> I like how people post about they have a greater knowledge of the game than us. Thanks for being here Cookie Monster, it makes us all feel special to be amongst your presence. It'll be a shame when you leave again in February.
> 
> Pleasure to meet you Senor Elitist. I'm sure Chelsea would have rather finished 4th with AVB in charge and had the POTENTIAL to win their first CL cup in later years than actually winning the trophy, by whatever means, under Di Matteo.


If AVB had stayed, Spurs would be in the Champions League now :redknapp


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Rogers to Chelsea maybe 8*D

Chelsealona!

ep


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't worry Seb, Cookie knows more because he read all about AVB's tactical brilliance in The Sun as well as laughing at their comparison between him and Juan Mata.

EDIT: It was also fucking hilarious seeing Cookie's responses to the Antonio Conte/bribery scandal - "how does it affect Juventus?! Can they be banned from Europe?!" along those lines. Wantin' 'dem Spurs to get into Europe sooooooo much.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Eddie Newton on SSN saying Abramovich hasn't even spoke to RDM since the CL final :lmao

Capello for the job? :henry


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

You cannot compare Mourinho and AVB history before they went to chelsea. You just can't.

Mourinho got the job at Benfica before porto, and in the short time he was there, he was sucessful, however we had elections and he was sacked, because the new president wanted a friend as coach. He went to leiria, and Leiria got his best position ever in the league, and then he went to Porto, which was a weak team at the time, he, then, completely renewed the team and in 3 months they went from weak team to uefa-cup winner, and he then won the champions league. He was sucessfull in 3 teams, prior he went to chelsea, and he won 2! european cups. And i'm not even go to his path as a simple coach when he worked with van gaal and Bobby Robson.

In the other hand, you have AVB who was never a coach, only a scout. He, then, worked at Académica but he wasn't very successful. When porto hired him, some pleople disagreed since ha only trained 1 team, and wasnt very good a it. His season at Porto was indeed very good, winning 3 out of 4 titles.

Mourinho had given much more proves than AVB in their career before Chelsea, and for longer. AVB had 1 good season, that doens't prove much. I wouln't want him to train my team, he is waaaaaaaaaayy overrated.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think we all knows whats going to happen now










has had enough of sacking and hiring managers, he's managing Chelsea now!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> I think we all knows whats going to happen now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao id :mark: for it tbh


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Torres just scored vs south Korea with a great goal 

get ready to suck it seb :torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Fuck, Will keane has just gone down with what looks like a very serious injury while playing for england u19s, doubt he will be going on loan to anyone at the start of next season


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well Rodgers would not have been my choice but I hope he does a good job and even if we do not do well straight away we at least play some good stuff. Hopefully he gets time unless he fails massively.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

4 points the difference between Liverpool & Swansea last season. Says a lot does that when you take everything into account. Liverpool were never going to be able to attract a top name like most of their deluded fans thought. Hiddink mentioned tonight on SSN!fpalm


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> 4 points the difference between Liverpool & Swansea last season. Says a lot does that when you take everything into account. Liverpool were never going to be able to attract a top name like most of their deluded fans thought. Hiddink mentioned tonight on SSN!fpalm


Sorry who said I wanted a big name? I wanted Martinez. Most of the building blocks for Swansea doing well was because of Martinez. Rodgers has been in football for a few years only. He did a very good job last year but not on the basis where you could prove if he can do it again and again. Also a manager like AVB would be someone we can get.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To be fair I don't think Nige meant you speccifically. Just some Pool fans in general can be deluded and think we can attract a really top name manager

Some of our fans are pretty stupid though. Jose & Pep were thrown around too :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> To be fair I don't think Nige meant you speccifically. Just some Pool fans in general can be deluded and think we can attract a really top name manager
> 
> Some of our fans are pretty stupid though. Jose & Pep were thrown around too :lol


Abso-bloody-exactly as Mr. Partridge would say!



R.K.O Peep said:


> Sorry who said I wanted a big name? I wanted Martinez. Most of the building blocks for Swansea doing well was because of Martinez. Rodgers has been in football for a few years only. He did a very good job last year but not on the basis where you could prove if he can do it again and again. Also a manager like AVB would be someone we can get.


Wasn't aimed at your post mate. Rodgers has been in the game for as long as AVB, who yeah you could've got, but how long was he at Porto and the club before?

He's only been successful at Swansea but he's done a damn good job. Like AVB, Jose brought him in at Chelsea and he was managing the youth & reserve teams while AVB was scouting for Jose before going onto Watford & Reading. To take Swansea up and not spend much money, playing the football he does too is impressive. One big difference between Rodgers & AVB last season is that the players were clearly playing for him and he had his team well organised & motivated. AVB's a bigger name and managed at a couple of big clubs but Rodgers is probably the guy I'd want if I was a Liverpool fan.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> I think we all knows whats going to happen now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'd probably sack himself after half a season. :torres



Mr. Snrub said:


> rodgers has apparently left swansea.
> 
> WONDER WHAT HAPPENS NEXT


Next QPR manager. :bron


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Abso-bloody-exactly as Mr. Partridge would say!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry have had a long days of saying Rodgers is not my first choice and getting ripped and accused of wanting Pep for the job. 

I agree he has done an amazing job at Swansea. The football he plays is great and he has not spent a lot but a lot of the ground work was done by Martinez. He is a better man manager then AVB I agree there. But Rodgers I can see failing for a few reasons mostly outside of his control. If he starts slowly people will get on his back for replacing Kenny. I also think he may not get enough time as we need to rebuild and give him a few years to have a go. Top should be the aim for this year and build from there.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Paul Lambert has resigned from Norwich after some huge row, apparently. Off to Villa.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sucks that Swansea and Norwich have basically both lost their managers today.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

woop de woop :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So if the story about Lambert is true (it was first reported by The Sun I believe and seen no other sources confirm this rumour so taking it with a pinch of salt for now) then that means that 5 clubs will start the Premier League season with a new manager and that could go as high as 7 depending if Chelsea hire somebody other than RDM and Martinez decides not to stay at Wigan although I highly expect Chelsea to stick with RDM and Martinez to stay at Wigan


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't see why Lambert would go to Villa, surely his mentor MON would have warned him off the job? Fans with ridiculous expectations mixed with a lack of financial power is not a great combination. Villa are basically a selling club these days, I don't understand the attraction unless Lernar has been saving his money for a quality young mananger. Paul is that man.

Lambert doesn't have any real discernable weaknesses, just great player judgement, world class tactical ability and good man management skills which have enabled him to motivate Grant Holt to go from a fat lower league underachiever into a premier league footballer. The only challenge left for Lambert is whether he can manage high expectations and deal with big egos. I have no doubt that Paul will prove himself as a top manager at some point in time, he's that good potentially, took a dying debt ridden club from the basement of league one to the premier league mid table within three years.

If this is true, then good luck to Paul, there's no way I can hold a grudge after what he has done for Norwich. Treat him well *Hams*, you don't know how lucky you are going from expecting draws at home to expecting wins away. I'm now off for a crywank, hopefully I will wake up tommorow and this will have all been a horrible cliched dream. Leave the memories alone, etc.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

May put some money on Swansea and Norwich going down after losing two great managers.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Louis van Gaal was 'interested' in the Liverpool job and they didn't take him. Probably demanded absolute power, would of kicked Stevie Me to the curb, end up getting in occasional fights with Andy Carroll, and whatnot. If they were going to rebuild, he was the perfect man. But they probably wanted someone to slowly chew the fat and eventually spit it out, rather than someone who would of taken a bite and thrown it at the chef.

That being said, I don't see the current Liverpool team very fitting to Brendan Rodgers style at Swansea. I would imagine he'd want to keep what worked, which is why I see his reign ending in disappointment.

Oh well, good luck to them I guess, they'll need it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Louis van Gaal was 'interested' in the Liverpool job and they didn't take him. Probably demanded absolute power, would of kicked Stevie Me to the curb, end up getting in occasional fights with Andy Carroll, and whatnot. If they were going to rebuild, he was the perfect man. But they probably wanted someone to slowly chew the fat and eventually spit it out, rather than someone who would of taken a bite and thrown it at the chef.
> 
> That being said, I don't see the current Liverpool team very fitting to Brendan Rodgers style at Swansea. I would imagine he'd want to keep what worked, which is why I see his reign ending in disappointment.
> 
> Oh well, good luck to them I guess, they'll need it.


Well if he was going to have fights with players and try to get rid of a player who has been a legend and is still one of our best performers I am quite glad we have not gone for the guy.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

PSG offering UTD 120 Million for Rooney :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> *Can't see why Lambert would go to Villa, surely his mentor MON would have warned him off the job? Fans with ridiculous expectations mixed with a lack of financial power is not a great combination. Villa are basically a selling club these days, I don't understand the attraction unless Lernar has been saving his money for a quality young mananger.* Paul is that man.
> 
> Lambert doesn't have any real discernable weaknesses, just great player judgement, world class tactical ability and good man management skills which have enabled him to motivate Grant Holt to go from a fat lower league underachiever into a premier league footballer. The only challenge left for Lambert is whether he can manage high expectations and deal with big egos. I have no doubt that Paul will prove himself as a top manager at some point in time, he's that good potentially, took a dying debt ridden club from the basement of league one to the premier league mid table within three years.
> 
> If this is true, then good luck to Paul, there's no way I can hold a grudge after what he has done for Norwich. Treat him well *Hams*, you don't know how lucky you are going from expecting draws at home to expecting wins away. I'm now off for a crywank, hopefully I will wake up tommorow and this will have all been a horrible cliched dream. Leave the memories alone, etc.


Well during 'Super' MON's time at Villa, the only Prem club that spent more money were Man City. I'm not sure whether that's a combination of transfer fees and wages, or just transfer fees I just read it in a BBC article. But MON did sign some real shite (Reo-Coker, Marlon Harewood, Curtis Davies, :hesk3 etc.) on high wages that Villa had to carry on paying for after he quit 3 days before the start of a new season. Milner and Barry got sold to Man City. Well it's hard for even a club in the top 4 like Arsenal to stop their players going there if Man City come calling. At least Wenger didn't quit at the start of this season when he lost Nasri to Man City though. And trust me no Villa fan (apart from a few oddballs maybe) would have been calling for MON to be sacked had he not got Villa in the top 4 etc. after losing Milner (still just one player, and it's not like Milner is Messi), I mean in terms of your 'ridiculous expectations' comment.

Anyway, most Villa fans including me were disappointed when O'Neill left, and he did v well in terms of results, remember his time at Villa fondly but he did not spend well overall.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sky Bet ‏@SkyBet
We've suspended betting on the next Swansea manager after seeing a large number of substantial bets on Graeme Jones.

:wilkins Bold, very bold.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:wilkins actually had talks not too long ago with West Brom regarding their vacant manager position.

Norwich have confirmed that Lambert has resigned.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> PSG offering UTD 120 Million for Rooney :lmao


If that is serious Man Utd should take it lol that is a stupid amount of money for any player.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Doubt it is serious but if it was unless the guys name is Messi they should get sold in a heartbeat.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rumours flying around on Twitter that Chelsea and Spurs are favourites to sign Demba Ba


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Isn't Ba's realise clause only 7 million?Bargain at that price!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ba to Chelsea would be pretty logical. I know their fans will be holding out for Falcao, but given how much they spent on Hazard, they might have to go cheaper on Drogba's replacement because of FFP. Similarly Spurs could get Ba if Adebayor proves too expensive. They'll probably need another striker anyway though cause Saha has left, too.

It's a shame for Newcastle, but I really can't see Ba staying there. He'd be an asset for pretty much every club top club in England. Ba himself will likely make a killing in wages too as he can basically auction himself off to the highest bidder given how low his release clause is.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why on earth would he go to Spurs? Any answer other than ££££££££ not really logical.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ba would be great, because right now it looks like no striker will be bought, because the club want to put faith in Torres.

But then again, Sturridge is going to the Olympics and Lukaku is probably going on loan, so maybe they will bring in one.

Anyway, to sum up, Demba Ba is welcomed (sorry Mags, Green Light and Kazz).


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Spurs are more likely to qualifying for the Champions League next season than Newcastle. Also the allure of London. There's been a fairly long history of Newcastle players leaving to play for Spurs. Gascoigne, Ginola, Jenas, Carrick, Les Ferdinand etc.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ba's release clause is £10m I think, I hope he doesn't go but I'd rather he left than Cisse. They never really worked well together upfront anyway but would obviously still be a disappointing loss if he went


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Spurs are more likely to qualifying for the Champions League next season than Newcastle. Also the allure of London. There's been a fairly long history of Newcastle players leaving to play for Spurs. Gascoigne, Ginola, Jenas, *Carrick*, Les Ferdinand etc.




Carrick's never played for Newcastle. He started at West Ham and went to Spurs from there, then Man U.

I'd like to think the allure of London is overrated. It's a fucking shithole. If I wanted to get stabbed, shot or mugged I'd move up the road to Salford, then there's the attitude of the ignorant southern pricks. For footballers & celebs though it's basically heaven.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Well during 'Super' MON's time at Villa, the only Prem club that spent more money were Man City. I'm not sure whether that's a combination of transfer fees and wages, or just transfer fees I just read it in a BBC article. But MON did sign some real shite (Reo-Coker, Marlon Harewood, Curtis Davies, :hesk3 etc.) on high wages that Villa had to carry on paying for after he quit 3 days before the start of a new season. Milner and Barry got sold to Man City. Well it's hard for even a club in the top 4 like Arsenal to stop their players going there if Man City come calling. At least Wenger didn't quit at the start of this season when he lost Nasri to Man City though. And trust me no Villa fan (apart from a few oddballs maybe) would have been calling for MON to be sacked had he not got Villa in the top 4 etc. after losing Milner (still just one player, and it's not like Milner is Messi), I mean in terms of your 'ridiculous expectations' comment.
> 
> Anyway, most Villa fans including me were disappointed when O'Neill left, and he did v well in terms of results, remember his time at Villa fondly but he did not spend well overall.


Fans with ridiculous expectations, aka boo boys:

http://www.sundaymercury.net/midlands-sport/aston-villa-fc/aston-villa-fc-news/2010/03/21/aston-villa-martin-o-neill-unhappy-with-boo-boys-after-draw-66331-26075760/

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/football/view/129034/ASTON-VILLA-BOSS-MARTIN-O-NEILL-I-LL-QUIT/

A selling club, from this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2008%E2%80%9309_Aston_Villa_F.C._season

To this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011%E2%80%9312_Aston_Villa_F.C._season

I don't understand the appeal myself, but good luck to Lambert, none the less.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ba for less than £10m would be a fantastic signing for Chelsea.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Only liability would be his knee

But as a backup striker, hed be perfect


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure the purpose of Demba Ba when they have Daniel Sturridge, and while Tottenham have Jermain Defoe. Racial profiling? I hope not. But they are all pacey players who seem to work better as impact subs, but will always find them goals.

Romeu Lukaku seems like a good prospect, but if they are going to sign Demba Ba, may as well throw his career in the toilet.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Romeu Lukaku seems like a good prospect, but if they are going to sign Demba Ba, may as well throw his career in the toilet.


*Not really. He's still young. Torres wont be there forever which only leaves Sturridge and whoever they bring in during the summer. Send him out on loan next season to gain some experience and he could be a valuable asset the season after next.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Still have yet to see any problem with ba's famously bung knee. Still think Its horseshit


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Carrick's never played for Newcastle. He started at West Ham and went to Spurs from there, then Man U.


I got him mixed up with Bassong :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this quote on twitter from Dembele, dont know if its true



> "Manchester United? I can't say any more about that at this time."



no thanks, would much rather Kagawa


----------



## JJJ (Apr 12, 2012)

First post in the topic so just my thoughts on Man Utds situation 
With Kagawa pretty much done, I wouldn't mind Dembele coming. I've always though of Man Utd needing 3 world class strikers and one 'Owen' striker as a back up. With Rooney, Welbeck and Hernandez we already have our 3 class strikers and with Owen gone and Berbatov apparently leaving we need someone as the back up and with Dembele being a second striker I can see him slotting into Rooneys role with him going as the main striker with Kagawa pulling the strings in CM.
What I've said for a while though Is Utd primiarly need Full backs. As much as I love Jones, the boy is not a FB, he is more of a roy keane role in my eyes. With only Rafael as a natural RB we need cover and with Fabio out on loan if anything happens to Evra we have no real cover for him. We Need to get Baines.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dembele is a really good player. Of course Kagawa is better, but Dembele as a squad player would be good for any top 4 side.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wouldnt want to see Dembele at united if Kagawa joins, as it would probably mean Welbeck would get less chances.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Any new news on Kagawa signing? thought it would be a done deal by now.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

> if not sign player SAF....we will riot in your toilet


From Man Utd facebook page thing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao. What does that even mean?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> :lmao. What does that even mean?


Thats what i was thinking too


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao. Outstanding stuff right there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The Guardian are reporting Chelsea have agree a deal with Porto for Hulk for £38m


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The Guardian say Chelsea have agreed a £38m fee with Porto for Hulk. Fucking hell, Chelsea will have a mental team next season 

*Cech

Ivanovic - Luiz - Terry - Cole

Ramires - Lampard

Hulk - Mata - Hazard

Torres​*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

New here. A poster above mentioned "primarily full backs". Midfield is where it's greatly needed. Anderson.....the jury is out on him and Fletch is missed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

united_07 said:


> The Guardian are reporting Chelsea have agree a deal with Porto for Hulk for £38m


No Chelsea fans rioting in Roman's toilet then


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> No Chelsea fans rioting in Roman's toilet then


I am. I don't trust that guy. I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We'll see

He has the physical size and shooting prowess

We'll see if he can adapt


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Let's hope he does. Gotta support the bastard if he is one of us.

Still holding out for a defensive midfielder.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If Torres can go back to his 2007/08 form & Hulk & Hazard deliver then Chelsea could be a dark horse for the title tbh. Pretty damn scary team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If we're going ultra attacking we'll need the midfield support

Someone like Modric to start up the passing or M'Vila who's a beast defensive midfielder


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> If Torres can go back to his 2007/08 form & Hulk & Hazard deliver then Chelsea could be a dark horse for the title tbh. Pretty damn scary team.


He can't get back to that. But if he can just put the ball in the net, that will be good enough. With all that creativity behind, he needs to develop his poaching skills.



redeadening said:


> If we're going ultra attacking we'll need the midfield support
> 
> Someone like Modric to start up the passing or M'Vila who's a beast defensive midfielder


Can't see us going for Modric now. If the Hulk deals go through, I can't see us spending much more. M'Vila is like £17m, I don't understand why we're not all on that. We must really love Mikel!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

M'villa would probably be more realistic especially when you consider if Hulk does come through you would have spent what? Close to £80m on Him, Hazard & Marin. Modric would set you back another £30m+

Edit

Yeah neither do I Joel, Guy's been off form for way to long. He's basically Shevencko V2. Was just saying if he could that front line would be unstoppable


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18283519

Can't wait to see someone lift the Capital One Cup. PRESTIGE.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I can see Torres bouncing back

I mean he isnt as old as Schevchenko, and crazier things have happened

right?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Magsimus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18283519
> 
> Can't wait to see someone lift the Capital One Cup. PRESTIGE.


That's just as bad as the "milk cup".


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18283519
> 
> Can't wait to see someone lift the Capital One Cup. PRESTIGE.


That possibly is the worst name for a trohpy ever. I prefer to refer to it as the League Cup anyway. But still...



redeadening said:


> I can see Torres bouncing back
> 
> I mean he isnt as old as Schevchenko, and crazier things have happened
> 
> right?


It's not really due to age though. Problem with Torres is he fucked up his knees, which is a bad for footballers. Look at the state Kaka has been in. He didn't just move to Madrid and lose it. He had knee surgery and it fucked him over, just like it has to Torres. Before Shevchenko moved to us, what did injury did he have? Knee ligament damage.

It's worse for Torres, because it's taken away his pace, which was his biggest attribute. That's something that doesn't come back.

The best thing he can do is as I said, develop a poacher sense, so that he can still score goals, because he isn't going to be putpacing defenders anymore.



Example said:


> That's just as bad as the "milk cup".


Milk cup is 10x better. Worthington Cup is a lot better too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hulk to Chelsea now too, Roman really doesn't give a shit about this FFP business.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

By that logic, will Essien or Vidic ever bounce back?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> By that logic, will Essien or Vidic ever bounce back?


Have you seen Essien recently?

Vidic doesn't rely on pace, so he should be fine.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i figured essien was done

im just trying to mess with United guys :terry

I remember :terry1 dropping off after his injury too

lets face it, what we really need, torres or not, is cover. with our attack, it doesnt matter if torrs fucks up. we can win anyways, we just need to make defence a fortress


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Essien is done. He hasn't been good since 2009. Been abysmal this season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eduard Khil said:


> New here. A poster above mentioned "primarily full backs". Midfield is where it's greatly needed. *Anderson.....the jury is out* on him and Fletch is missed.


No it isn't. He's fat, injury prone and fat. The sooner he fucks off the better, 5 seasons of fatness, injuries and the odd good performance. Not good enough.

Did I mention he's fat?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hulk for 38 mil :lmao

they must mean 100 mil :troll


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> No it isn't. He's fat, injury prone and fat. The sooner he fucks off the better, *5 seasons of fatness*, injuries and the odd good performance. Not good enough.
> 
> Did I mention he's fat?




That would be such an awesome name for a DVD compilation of him :steiner2



It is absolutely shit seeing Essien reduced to the player he is now. He really did just boss midfields about a few seasons ago.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah his great goal vs Arsenal is one of my all time faves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently we're linked with this guy:






19 year old polish player dubbed the next mario gotze. surprising in the age of fm i have no idea who this guy is.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently we're linked with this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Obviously he looks pretty good in the video, but I haven't got a clue who he is either.

Being dubbed "the next Gotze" is a bit ridiculous considering the real article is what? 20-21? The first one has barely arrived yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it was either next mario gotze or polish mario gotze. one or the other. also shows how good gotze is.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Too much for Hulk i reckon. I would say 30 million max for him, but if they wanted more then we should have pulled out of the deal and tried for someone else.

Malouda must be going now, surely. We need to get rid of some players now to balance out the wage budget a little


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm excited we got Hulk but 38 million? no no no


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bad news for Will Keane, he has torn his ACL, the same injury as Vidic, he'll be out for 6-9 months. So he wont be going on the pre-season tour or out on loan at the start of next season 



edit: Apparently their is an agreement between Swansea and Brenden Rodgers that he wont buy any swansea players for at least 12 months, so looks like joe allen wont be going to liverpool then


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolski is going to dortmund.

He's deep in talks and i can't see him turning them down. He can be closer to his family that way.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dubbing someone the "next mario götze" is insanely ludicrous. The actual Götze hasn't done enough yet as it is. The media is so bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

holt rumoured to be following lambert to villa. :hmm:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

T-C said:


> Dubbing someone the "next mario götze" is insanely ludicrous. The actual Götze hasn't done enough yet as it is. The media is so bad.


I know.

It would have been better if they said, as good as Mario Gotze or simular potential as Gotze


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> holt rumoured to be following lambert to villa. :hmm:


 @holty30 grant holt twitter
I have loved my 3 years at the club and it sadness me to right this but want use to here it from me first. #lovedmytime 



sadness me to right this but want use	:vettel


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont be mean, it sadness him


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

At least we herd it from him first.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chelsea starting to look like a brazilian, spanish and Belgian militia

Belgium:
Courtois
DeBruyne
Hazard
lukaku

Brazil:
Hulk
Luiz
Ramires 
Piazon

Spain:
Torres
Mata
Romeu

except for Marin. forever german


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bent, Holman, Gabby, Holt. 

dat strikeforce :hesk2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Any idea where we should loan Lukaku out to so he an learn the physical style?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Send him to the A League, it'll toughen him up and we could use a striker at Sydney 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

playing in sydney would loose up his arsehole too 8*D


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't you just get Terry to kick him up the ass, like he did Pedro?

Although that might not help with that I am not a racist thing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:nando

There are just as many homos in Adelaide snrub, only down there you call them priests.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we also dont parade them about in mardi gras :torres


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Any idea where we should loan Lukaku out to so he an learn the physical style?



Stoke to learn that agressive, cheating style :wenger


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well we need somewhere he's guaranteed playing time as a starter


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Ideally I would want him to go to a prem team. I would imagine clubs would be open to it. 18 million for a player of that potential is absurd if we are not actually going to let him play anywhere.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well we're probably sending guidetti off to swansea so not there


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lukaku wouldnt fit in swansea to begin with.

Hell, i think Josh played one game for them, as a sub. So no more sending people there on loan


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this on twitter


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That picture is hilarious on so many levels

Love the fact that Hazard of all people is a miami heat fan :bron1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

king dickhead


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh seems like King has been released by Spurs


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he hasnt yet. his contract is expiring but it hasnt been renewed or something of the sort

he was pretty bad this season, slow and looked like age/injuries caught up with him. should be released


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh. Said on SSN (TV) that he wants to stay but they have put him on the transfer list :hmm:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

redeadening said:


> Any idea where we should loan Lukaku out to so he an learn the physical style?


Glasgow Rangers... did great for Jelavic and Gattuso.. 

i wish.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Had it been Bolton were still in the EPL, loaning Lukaku out there would have been a nice move. Did great for Wilshere and Sturridge.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe an championship side wouldnt be so bad

More competitive and pretty damn physical

top priority is him getting a ton of playing time


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stoke might come in for him again. They tried to get him on loan last season iir.*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

What about Sunderland? they need a new stiker.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Majority of PL teams could benefit from getting Lukaku on loan for a season.*


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Norwich if Holt leaves?


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

God™ said:


> Norwich if Holt leaves?


Exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

STALKER said:


> What about Sunderland? they need a new stiker.


guidetti linked to them and swansea


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Could even send him over the road to West Ham..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

possibly arsenal, giving back to the needy after we take :rvp 8*D


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lukaku could do well at sunderland, a loan there would do him good imo.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Manchester United star Nani has confessed he could quit Old Trafford.
> 
> Nani said he could leave after five glorious years, as talks over a new contract appear to have hit a deadlock.
> 
> ...




tbh i'm not surprised


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Not that fussed about Nani leaving at all. If we could get 20-25 million it would be a very good deal. Especially seeing as Valencia has been quality all season and i'm expecting more from Young next season.

Think a move to Italy will happen for Nani.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wonder where he would go if he does move. Spain would probably suit him best but a move to Italy wouldn't go a miss either. Could see someone like AC making good use of him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Milan don't really play with wingers. He'd be a good fit for Juventus though.

He'd be better off in Spanish football though. Only thing is he's not really a Barca player, nor do Madrid really need him. So he'd have to play for Valencia, Malaga or Atleti.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck sake, losing Nani would be a disaster. Not that surprised though, he never did striker me as the type that would be here forever. What I don't understand is, why Italy? The game is poison there at the moment.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd take Lukaku for a season, just not in any deal with Fellaini.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't think losing Nani would be a huge blow. Valencia and Young are both better and means they'll play more. We'll get a good deal if anyone signs him which we can use to sign a good replacement and possibly a RB.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

bye bye you glorious unibrow maniac. quite possibly the worst crosser in football today (16% success rate)

funniest thing of all, like Mikel, united wanted him and we stole him :terry1


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hypnotised by that gif.

Always sad to see a terrible player leave Chelsea, let alone taking another terrible player with him (Kalou).*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

"Ajax defender Jan Vertonghen has revealed that he could complete a move to Tottenham within the next few days."


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

redeadening said:


> bye bye you glorious unibrow maniac. quite possibly the worst crosser in football today (16% success rate)
> 
> funniest thing of all, like Mikel, united wanted him and we stole him :terry1


I remember seeing Mikel pose with a United shirt then he claimed he was "kidnapped". I think MU made £16m for a player that never played for them. *£16m compensation or something, maybe*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

imagine a midfield of mikel and carrick

:wilkins


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

£12m to United.
£4m to Lyn.

:no:

Looking forward to seeing Hazard get use to his new second home tomorrow. Hope he doesn't embarrass Cahill and Terry too bad :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cahill is a world class centreback who overcame Ribery, Gomez and Robben

Lets hope he doesnt embarrass Hazard too much :terry1


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:torres:kenny

a liverpool fan with the new kit today


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if he's english, they might as well buy him for 10 million now before he jacks up the price


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I like his bag. Not like a Scouser to want to keep calm.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:evra


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I remember Bosingwa was decent when Scolari was in charge.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> :torres:kenny
> 
> a liverpool fan with the new kit today


Can't wait to see a Man U fan in the new Man U kit :hesk2


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Can't wait to see a Man U fan in the new Man U kit :hesk2


You could find one in Asia. :kagawa


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Apparently Lavezzi has signed for PSG.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

26m€ + 5m€ of bonuses. Lavezzi will earn 5m€ per year (5-year contract). PSG are looking to sign Lass Diarra as well.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

> It will be a huge blow for United to see the future of a player *who also claimed he is alongside fellow Portugal international Cristiano Ronaldo as one of the best in the world* thrown into doubt.


ique2

Not even the best winger at United.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ABKiss said:


> 26m€ + 5m€ of bonuses. Lavezzi will earn 5m€ per year (5-year contract). PSG are looking to sign Lass Diarra as well.


And 100mil bid for Rooney according to a few papers/websites...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

boourns

gaston ramirez it is then.

yeah im going to keep going down the list until we get a winger. eventually it'll be weiss/johnson as our wingers~!!~~!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> boourns
> 
> gaston ramirez it is then.
> 
> yeah im going to keep going down the list until we get a winger. eventually it'll be weiss/johnson as our wingers~!!~~!


Not too fussed on a winger if Edin leaves, he's the one most in need of a winger. what a bout a johnson and Nani swap.. lol


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> And 100mil bid for Rooney according to a few papers/websites...


No, that never happened. PSG tried to get Higuain but he doesn't want to leave Real Madrid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> boourns
> 
> gaston ramirez it is then.
> 
> yeah im going to keep going down the list until we get a winger. eventually it'll be weiss/johnson as our wingers~!!~~!


fuck city, i want ramirez


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ABKiss said:


> No, that never happened. PSG tried to get Higuain but he doesn't want to leave Real Madrid.


I never said it happened, a few papers are reporting PSG are preparing a bid..


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Paul Lambert officially named Aston Villa Manager. It was inevitable.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18307066


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Edit - Very surprised Paul Lambert took Villa job, maybe it’s only me here but Norwich did well last season never really in danger of going down, have a good team, just needs adding to it in certain areas, biggest area is CF as need replace Holt who scored 15 PL goals this season. 

I Know Villa got player likes Gabby, Bent, Bannan, Albrighton, Clark, Dunne & lot good youth talent coming through youth academy there. But owner now keeps budget down & lot experienced high earners are leaving or about to leave & squad thin which is a big concern. Villa had 2 awful seasons & its tough job cos the fans there can turn on you in a flash if the slightest thing goes wrong. I wish Paul Lambert luck though.



> Manchester United star Nani has confessed he could quit Old Trafford.
> 
> Nani said he could leave after five glorious years, as talks over a new contract appear to have hit a deadlock.
> 
> ...


On Nani day his one of the best wingers around but those days aren’t on consistent bases which is Nani problem if your looking for a consistently good winger every game then its Toni imo.

Also Nani not won all titles in England, his missing an FA Cup winner’s medal as we have not won it since frustratingly 2004 when beat Millwall 3-0 as Nani arrived in the summer of 2007, just thought add that bit of info in there.

Think when Nani signed new deal with us in Jan 2010 we put him very high up on our salary list, rumoured 85-100K a week, think right in saying Vida & Rio are on 120-130K a week with Rooney ahead of everyone else, depends on what Nani wants if around 120-130K a week mark & offering a deal for next 5 years on that wage then I can see us thrashing out a deal without much hassle. I slightly disagree with the idea he wants to leave if he did he wouldn’t of said his made a counter offer, as with most cases it all depends on money, if Nani & his agent counter offer is to high then sadly can see SAF saying to Nani he needs to look elsewhere for new club but SAF likes Nani alot & can see Aug coming by & SAF, Nani, Gill & Mendes sitting down & getting something sorted out that everyone happy with, at least I hope so. 

On wingers I wouldn’t be at all shocked if we looked around for winger still, as I still believe that we need a LW in the side & our side lacks a left footed winger & hardly any around, Bale clearly is one but just throwing out there but James Rodriguez of Porto? Left footed LW & good one at that, reminds me bit of Toni in his style in that both are very good team players. It’s a shame that Porto put a 45M Euros buyout clause in his contract & Porto really only normally sell 1 big star player a summer (This year looks like being Hulk to Chelsea). 

But I think do well with us his at young age (Turns 21 in July) & I Think in for big season at Porto next season so don’t want stall his development but if Nani where to leave, I can imagine Rodriguez being seriously looked at. Also lot of talk Martian Ferguson been to Porto games to cast eye over talent (Rodriguez being 1) last season & he will be in Columbia this weekend to watch Rodriguez again, not sure if that’s true but it wouldn’t shock me.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> Paul Lambert officially named Aston Villa Manager. It was inevitable.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18307066


Another Scot as Manager...? Oh God!!

I just hope he gets the support of the board and given money to spend, because we badly need new players. Still good appointment and I'm looking forward to the new season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Tad surprised he took that job. Obviously other factors affected his decision. Villa's a difficult job to do well at. Expectations are way above realistic aims with their current squad. Plus with Norwich he had a good squad he'd put together himself and were overachieving. Fact is Villa haven't got a very good team right now on the whole and they need to buy some quality to blend in with all their youth if they don't want to finish bottom third again next season. *


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Do you think norwich could go down next season?


----------



## clarke28 (Aug 30, 2009)

chelsea gonna be the big spenders this season


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Do you think norwich could go down next season?


*Way too early to say. Losing Lambert and likely Holt are big blows. All depends on who they can bring in during the summer (as it does for most teams outside the top 8)*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Do you think norwich could go down next season?


Yes, we need to bring a good manager in to steady the ship, otherwise we're fucked. Three teams with big spending power are coming up from the championship while three non spending teams (well, Wolves do buy new stands) just got relegated from the premier league. Realistically, we're already in a relegation dog fight, the same players who overachieved last season will be hard to motivate once again.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

As Seabs said, it is too early to say, lets see who norwich buys this summer and how well they do at the start of the season to say if they could go down or not. I would not be surprised if they go down next season tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not shocked at all. villa are still a much bigger club than norwich. there's only so much lambert could do at a club of limited resources like norwich. villa have some good player, a good academy, and a good base to build from further. dont be fooled with mcleish's awful playing style, there's some talented players at villa.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Samoon said:


> As Seabs said, it is too early to say, lets see who norwich buys this summer and how well they do at the start of the season to say if they could go down or not. I would not be surprised if they go down next season tbh.


Sorry, but I'm not going to take Seabs uninformed opinion over mine. We were really poor towards the end of last season, a lot of our players were starting to get found out. There will be £15 million for our new boss to spend which is a drop in the ocean compared to what QPR, Reading, Southampton and West Ham will have to spend.

We basically need to buy an entire defence. Zak Whitbread (our best CB, but a perma-crock) has been released, Ayala's always injured, same with Tierney and Drury, Naughton is back off to Spurs which leaves us with Martin, Bennett, Barnett and Ward to build a regular defence from. worrying times indeed.

Then tie in the fact that Holt wants out, I'm not so sure he'll be the last. There will be a lot of change within our squad which is a major issue regarding continuity. It's bad enough having a new manager come in with different ideas, but when you throw a bunch of new players to replace the spine of team, well, it could take a long time to gel.

We're not definitely going down, but I can envisage next season being a scrap near the bottom, unless the club raises the cash that we need to compete. Lambert was smart enough to know that our budget isn't big enough to comfortably survive again, that's why he was so eager to leave for what currently seems like a very ordinary job.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> dont be fooled with mcleish's awful playing style, there's some talented players at villa.


Very true, hopefully someone like Lambert can get the best out of them and get good results. Shouldn't be too hard to beat McLeish's record from last year...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Very true, hopefully someone like Lambert can get the best out of them and get good results. Shouldn't be too hard to beat McLeish's record from last year...


Lambert couldn't realistically join Villa in a better situation, expectations should be very low after last season. You should look forward to trying win every game with exciting, flexible and varied tactics.

Villa have some triffic young players, Albrighton, Bannan, Clark, etc. Lambert will take you back to the top six if given time.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Anythings better than the crap that McLiesh had them playing last year. God, that was some boring football!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Still no news on kagawa?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Still no news on kagawa?


he is still with japan on international duty i think so it probably wont happen to he gets back from that


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this, Angelo Henriquez, apparently scouted by a lot of the big clubs



> "The Manchester United people say they would prefer I continue playing here," says Henriquez. "Playing for United would be a dream come true, but I know to get there I must work hard and play well here.
> 
> "No-one has told me anything different. So I stay and will keep working hard for U.
> 
> "It would be very rare if I went to Manchester at my age. They said they would sign me once I am older and gained more experience."


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> not shocked at all. villa are still a much bigger club than norwich. there's only so much lambert could do at a club of limited resources like norwich. villa have some good player, a good academy, and a good base to build from further. dont be fooled with mcleish's awful playing style, there's some talented players at villa.


Scrub, wbhat do you think off City going in for Gaston Ramierez? he any good i know little about him for some reason, missed him on my radar, dont watch Seria A much anymore.. looks liek a £14mil bid may be in the market after losing Hazard, he the winger you're looking for?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lavezzi to PSG bitches.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Lambert to Villa is a good appointment IMO. As has been said, expectations will be low for Villa and Lambert will be given time to sort that team out too. He will also get them playing good, attractive football, much better than that dross they were playing under McRelegator. I certainly think they will not be flirting with relegation next season any longer, probably mid table next season to consolidate themselves a bit and then a serious push for Europe the following season depending on how well they strengthen. Think Holt will follow him to Villa too. Bent and Holt could potentially be a lethal combination.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I am reading that Hughton is being linked with the Norwich and if that is true then I think Norwich will just avoid relegation next season, although replacing Holt is going to be tougher, although if they get Hughton then I can see him bringing Marlon King with him, I'm sure your all delighted at the prospect of him in the Premier League but he's a player who's very much in the same mould as Grant Holt

As for Swansea I hope they get Ian Holloway in, done a fantastic job at Blackpool in the past 3 seasons, he will get them playing the same sort of style as they were last season and he does have a real eye for a player


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Holloway is awesome. Not only is he a decent manager but some of the stuff he comes out with is hilarious. Would love to see him back in the Prem for entertainment value.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Anythings better than the crap that McLiesh had them playing last year. God, that was some boring football!


Don't let Hams see this Hutz


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Heh, why? Don't tell me he was a fan of the way he had us playing football?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chris Hughton is who I'm hoping for (also a popular choice on wrath of the barclay) because of the excellent job he did at Newcastle under severe pressure before being unfairly sacked. He also did a very good job at Birmingham who lost the majority of their premier league squad and couldn't splash out on transfers due to Carson Yeung's 'issues'. Marlon King won't be coming to Carrow Road, not While Delia and Michael are majority shareholders, I can assure you that!

As for Ian Holloway, eurgh, no thanks! His teams play good football but he's tactically inept and has no idea how to kill a game off, his signings for Blackpool in the 2011 January transfer window also showed him up in that department. Just look at Holloway's cv if you want proof that he's a one off wonder; failure at Bristol rovers in the play offs, relegation at QPR followed by a failed play off final before eventually gaining promotion with a side that shouldn't have gone down in the first place. Next was a mediocre couple of years despite strong financial backing at Plymouth (who are now paying for this overspending) who he dumped for Leicester, a club that he destroyed despite having one of the strongest squads in the championship. He finally resurfaced at Blackpool who overachieved (credit where it's due) and even had a great start in the prem, that was until Holloway brought in fat old wasters like Reid and Beattie instead of fixing the Tangerines defensive problems. The benefits of premier league money and parachute payments would suggest that Blackpool should have challenged for the top two in 11/12, but in truth they were nowhere near and failed in the play offs.

As for Holloway's 'hilarious' press conferences, I don't want that clown turning my club into a sideshow after the hard work achieved by Paul Lambert in re-establishing the clubs credibility after the Grant/Roeder disaster and the pure retardation that was hiring Bryan Gunn.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Heh, why? Don't tell me he was a fan of the way he had us playing football?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10756236-post40.html

:hesk2


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Lol, fucking hell, he must have been deluded when he wrote that... I hope!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

thought this was a good article, good bit about gary neville, and surprised johnson is under contract till 2014




> Lee Sharpe tells a story, going back to his days at Manchester United, of sitting in the canteen one day and hearing a dull, repetitive thud outside. Eventually he went out to investigate and was bemused to find Gary Neville, on his own, throwing a ball against the gym wall. "As hard as he could, over and over again," Sharpe recalls. "Practising long throws, Gary Neville's idea of fun."
> 
> Not quite. This was not Neville's idea of fun, more the realisation of what he had to do to make the best of himself. Another time, Sharpe remembers Neville abandoning a night out after his team-mates suggested they went to a nightclub. "He said he didn't like nightclubs. 'Sorry,' I said. 'Run that past me again, Gary. You don't like nightclubs? In nightclubs there's beer, decent music, women, what exactly is there not to like?' But he was insistent: 'No, I don't like nightclubs, they're not my scene.' And off he toddled."
> 
> ...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10756236-post40.html
> 
> :hesk2


:lmao. Even funnier that he knew it would come back on him


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Not only did he cost Leicester City one million in that loan deal, he was fucking shite too whilst there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

this is coming from this journalist, who used to claim he was a friend of fergie's






:fergie


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

First I've heard of the Tiote link.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

By all accounts Cass and Fergie are good friends still....

Santana has signed a new contract with Dortmund after he was previously being told he could leave for first team football. Rumour is that this means Hummels could be moving.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

No way Hummels out

The Dortmund defence would fall apart without him


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Subotic and Santana are still very good, Santana is much better than the number of games he gets suggests. Hummels is brilliant though, wouldn't surprise me if Madrid went in for him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

baby sideshow bob


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Man Utd to sign Jordi Alba? I read he already joined Barcelona.

Liverpool's new manager Brendan Rodgers says his long-term aim is to win the title for the club, saying they "_can't just be fourth_". (Sun on Sunday)

:kenny


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

are they sure the new manager isnt samee in disguise?

:kenny


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Do you guys know what long-term means? He's not saying that they'll challenge for the title next season or anything.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

T-C said:


> Lavezzi to PSG bitches.


That sucks


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bananas said:


> Do you guys know what long-term means? He's not saying that they'll challenge for the title next season or anything.


by the same logic cant we say villa's long term goal is also the title?

obviously every single club wants the title long term, but for the next few seasons, breaking into top 4 needs to take priority


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

next few seasons isn't long term you muppet. How is saying a long term goal is to win the title a bad thing in any way shape or form? smh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> thought this was a good article, good bit about gary neville, and surprised johnson is under contract till 2014


got a new deal i believe in the hope he was over his injury problems. dont think he's on very much dosh at all, but will obviously be released at the end of his contract, if not sooner. feel really bad for him, the talent was really there, but injuries/attitude really killed his career.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Long term is 5-10 years and tbh our owners want to win things so you know what? I agree with what rodgers said net few year top 4 is the aim and then building from there.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kuyt has signed for Fenerbahce for around £1m


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shame to see the guy go but it was probably the right time. Wasn't in the plans for the squad last year and don't really see him playing a huge role this year either. Still great player, Always underrated for us IMO. Especially in the year we almost won the title. Him, Benayoun, Torres & Stevie ran the show. Good luck to the guy.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Kuyt has signed for Fenerbahce for around £1m


Bargain. Was decent super sub for Liverpool. Think they will miss him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so think they can break into top 4 next year?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Defo a bargian. Could have easily gone for a few million more


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's 1 mil euros. 800k pounds.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Shame to see the guy go but it was probably the right time. Wasn't in the plans for the squad last year and don't really see him playing a huge role this year either. Still great player, Always underrated for us IMO. Especially in the year we almost won the title. Him, Benayoun, Torres & Stevie ran the show. Good luck to the guy.


Completely agree with you. He was a great prospect when he first signed and started off brightly. I remember how he was firing it all at Feyenoord. Somehow somewhere things went from bad to worse for him in the last few seasons. I've always been wary of him whenever he's part of the opposition that my team is
playing against. Massively underrated if you asked me. Would have loved to see him in Chelsea colours back when he was hot. Wishing him goodluck at Fenerbache.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great deal for Fenerbahce


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Bargain. Was decent super sub for Liverpool. Think they will miss him.


he did next to nothing last year for us, he wasa great player for us but its time we moved on. That said, a mil for him is pretty damn cheap.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Thought the Hazzard deal would be announced today :downing


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hummels signs new contract at Dortmund. Great news.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> Hummels signs new contract at Dortmund. Great news.


Fantastic news, i was dreading he was going to leave this summer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Where are all these Dortmund fans coming from?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

stalker supports about 18 teams


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> stalker supports about 18 teams


:lmao


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> stalker supports about 18 teams


Just like most of the Americans...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Who needs the Hazard deal when we can have this in midfield next season?










Oh yes, triple the misplaced passes and stupid tackles.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim is just jelly of Borussia winning the double and twice in a row

he's also jelly that our miss at the champions league final was much more pathetic


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Classic English defender, always missing a crucial penalty...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, I am all those things.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its ok bro

bastien will have a nice shiny new euro medal to keep him warm this summer


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> stalker supports about 18 teams


what about medo who likes both sides of manchester, or choke2death who supports real madrid, liverpool, inter milan, ac milan, germany (he's not german) ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

never answered me if he was happy about :kun scoring against qpr


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

March of the Penguins in Seb's sig, and Messi's leading the line.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im still supporting australia in the euros guys

i have a feeling they will go undefeated in the playoffs


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we have a great chance this year. real dark horse


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Word is Liverpool to sign Dempsey to replace Kuyt. 

Uh huh, okay.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that doesnt make any sense

but if it will give suarez some support, why not


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> stalker supports about 18 teams


Actually i only really support, but i do like a few teams.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BOSS said:


> Word is Liverpool to sign Dempsey to replace Kuyt.
> 
> Uh huh, okay.


Seems legit


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Everton fans are all over Bainess to Utd for 14-18 million, they seem to think its defo happening, with us Loaning them Fabio for a season as part of the deal...


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Scott Button said:


> Everton fans are all over Bainess to Utd for 14-18 million, they seem to think its defo happening, with us Loaning them Fabio for a season as part of the deal...


If that's the case, and it's been reported by a lot of people, what the hell's going to happen to Evra? Dude's been out of form for a couple of seasons so it's understandable, but who'll buy him, if anyone? United must want to sell him if they're spending a lot of money on Baines.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

maybe PSG.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

nah evra wont be sold, most likely baines will be the back up


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fuck off liverpool we want dempsey playing in front of song :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Liverpool also being linked with Gio dos Santos, he was linked with swansea, so it could just be lazy journalism because of Rodgers going to liverpool, but dos santos is wasted at spurs


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

falcao has been named a chelsea top priority target by the times


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Liverpool also being linked with Gio dos Santos, he was linked with swansea, so it could just be lazy journalism because of Rodgers going to liverpool, but dos santos is wasted at spurs


In my eyes Dos Santos would be a great signing for any team. Don't understand why Redknapp won't give him a chance or run of games. Scored a great chip goal against Brazil and won the penalty in a 2-0 victory. Showed when on the ball he's still got the skill and quality.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah wouldn't oppose to Dos Santos tbh. Been a fan of the guy since he was at Barca. Not to mention since Spurs seem to not want him I doubt we would have to break the bank to get him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hoilett off to Germany, Borussia Monchengladbach to be precise.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dos Santos is really good. Would be a good buy for anyone in the prem apart of the big three.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

whats the big three exactly?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

redeadening said:


> whats the big three exactly?


I'm guessing its Manchester United, Manchester City and Chelsea?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> whats the big three exactly?


Machester City, Manchester United & Arsenal RVP off course :rvp

Hoilett to Monchengladbach is pretty random tbh. Would have thought a bunch of premier league clubs would have been after his signiture.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> whats the big three exactly?


I would say the big 3 are Chelsea, Man City and Man United. But it could easily be Man United, Man City and Arsenal


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thats what im thinking

premier league is getting more ultra unpredictable by the day

only two teams that should be secure for top 4 next season are united and city


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> thats what im thinking
> 
> premier league is getting more ultra unpredictable by the day
> 
> only two teams that should be secure for top 4 next season are united and city


chelsea should definitely be in the top 4 considering the money they will have spent this summer


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

in theory, yes

but im not taking any chances. spending doesnt always equal guarantee


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

the big four is dead. it's the big three: united, city, and chelsea.

i dont think that spurs, arsenal, or liverpool belong on the same level as them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If Hulk & Hazard prove to be worthwhile then I reckon they can finish 3rd behind the manchester clubs. If it wasn't for Ferguson and his magic tactics I'd say they could easily finish top 2. 4th place is the hard one to call though. Arsenal, Spurs, Pool (if we manage to fix up) and maybe even newcastle again could all be up for it. the days of top 4 are defo gone. 

Also is it me or do Chelsea have way to much forwards/Wingers/CAM now. 

Torres, Hazard, Hulk, Sturridge, De Bruyne, Marin, Lukaku & Mata alongside Big Frank & Ramires. Crazy lineup. At least Lukaku is likely to go on loan but that's still quite a lot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Porto fan from another forum was saying that one of their reliable newspapers was saying that the Hulk to Chelsea for £38m was bullsiht and nothing has been agreed. Apparantly Porto are holding out for €60m. Can't see us offering that. And as CGS mentioned, with the talent we have in those positions, we don't need it.

We *need* a defensive midfielder. A creative midfielder wouldn't go a miss either, but Lampard playing the deeper role is working, so it's not vital. He's capable of making top passes (passes to Ramires home and away vs Barca).

We need to challenge for the title next season. Anything else and it's failure. We can't spend two seasons out of the race.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He's still in the hunt for falcao according to the times. top priority target

think he can play on the wing if needed?

Honestly though, we should just bag lavezzi and be done with it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Falcao would be great, but it would also cause a lot of issues. Torres will not be happy and will talk about promises that he was told. Having Torres unsettled, may also unsettle Mata, as they are close. And Mata is a big player for us.

Falcao is a goalscorer, so him on the wing would just be wasting his talent.

Lavezzi is about to join PSG, so we've missed that boat. We're getting Hazard anyway, so that's not a big problem now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Hoilett to Monchengladbach is pretty random tbh. Would have thought a bunch of premier league clubs would have been after his signiture.


He spent some time on loan out in Germany a few years ago at St. Pauli and really enjoyed it over there. They're in the Champions League this year so there's pull there and he's more likely to start every week where he wouldn't at Arsenal probably with the wank boys Walcott & AOC.

The irritating things about Hoilett going to a non-English club is we get less compensation. It's less than a million, whereas if he went to a UK club it'd be closer to £5m. Thanks Junior for that, really slap us in the face after spending so long developing your talent you produce once a month or so.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if gylfi doesn't sign with swansea, he might come to us :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Falcao would be great, but it would also cause a lot of issues. Torres will not be happy and will talk about promises that he was told. Having Torres unsettled, may also unsettle Mata, as they are close. And Mata is a big player for us.
> 
> Falcao is a goalscorer, so him on the wing would just be wasting his talent.


We could play a 4-2-2-2 formation with Hazard and Mata behind Falcao and Torres. Don't know how well it will work though


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

> Footballer Joey Barton has been punched in the face outside a nightclub in Liverpool.
> 
> Merseyside Police said officers were called to Eberle Street at about 05:30 BST following reports of a disturbance outside the Garlands club.
> 
> ...


Source - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-18321310

:lmao Brilliant.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dunno where this would go, so I'll just put it in here for anyone who is interested:



> The six Groups for the NextGen Series 2012/13 are:
> 
> Group One: Barcelona, Tottenham Hotspur, Olympiacos, Vfl Wolfsburg.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing some of this next season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

What is the nextgen series? Never heard of it before.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Under 19 tournament.

It's this future world beater's chance to shine again:










:hummels


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is that marie dongou?

i hope to get some highlights of the nextgen next season, especially if jose angel pozo plays for us. suarez, pozo and rekik all sound fapworthy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, the guy BIG GRAHAM HUNTER described as better than Messi at 16. I expect to see him on the fringes of the first team next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah that's how i heard of him too. the mix of eto'o and messi or something ridiculous like that


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Having watched these two videos, three obvious qualities stand out. This lad has blistering pace, he's is a very composed finisher _when_ he has the ball under control and has the knack for hitting a good diagonal pass.

He will have to work hard on his first touch if he's going to fulfill his apparant potential, his dribbling skills also seem to be a bit hit and miss, unlike Messi at the same age. Dongou also looks fairly poor at heading, but there's still a lot of ability there none the less, along with the time and potential to improve. Certainly one to keep an eye on.

Here's a video that purely displays his best moments:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty sure our youngsters are going to get killed in that group


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

curious to see how feruz develops


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joal.com said:


> Hulk's transfer to Chelsea is one step closer as the Porto attacker's wife has agreed personal terms with John Terry


:terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> > Originally Posted by Joal.com
> > Hulk's transfer to Chelsea is one step closer as the Porto attacker's wife has agreed personal terms with John Terry
> 
> 
> :terry












Great scoop, Seb. That's why you get paid the big bucks. We're always first.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the joke doesnt even make sense! he slept with bridge's ex gf

i mean ryan giggs actually did sleep with someone else's wife


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hazard had an interview in France



> "There was a struggle between Chelsea and United but according to me Chelsea has the best project"
> " I choose Chelsea because they have the best project and it's a big team. My priority is to play ! "
> "Victory in Champion's League change my mind. European competition is very important for me "
> "I spoke with Abramovitch. He is very simple and loves football. He wants to confirm Chelsea at the top. "
> At 21 Real or Barça would have been more difficult for me. If I play well enough at Chelsea I could win my place in the starting team.



fuck off eden :downing


and that last line suggests he wants to be off to spain in a couple of years


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure Chelsea won't mind selling him for the $$$$


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Just seen another quote from hazard



> "PSG is a great club. Why not play in the future but now I have signed at Chelsea"


im kind of glad now united didnt get him, doesnt seem the most loyal player


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

very glad we didnt sign him


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If Hazard succeeds, I dont mind taking the $$$$$ from Real anyways

Atleast 50 million. seriously, if we're talking madrid, its gonna be biiiiiiiig money. you havent seen this many zeroes since mr spock last had a book signing

:jordan2

Fuck loyalty

:cashley :cashley :cashley :cashley


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Is he going to be the new Anelka? Just move around all of Europe every couple of years.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If Hazard turns out to be even a shadow of Ronaldo, he will go for 40 - 50 million comfortably. But there is an if... If...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> If Hazard turns out to be even a shadow of Ronaldo, he will go for 40 - 50 million comfortably. But there is an if... If...


Has Arsenal done anything since Podolski?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He plays well, even in lille where all he could talk about was leaving, he played well when he wanted to stroke his own ego

even if he wants to leave us, he will have no choice but to play extremely well if he wants to impress the big dogs :mourinho

which will get us the money money money

:cashley


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> He plays well, even in lille where all he could talk about was leaving, he played well when he wanted to stroke his own ego
> 
> even if he wants to leave us, he will have no choice but to play extremely well if he wants to impress the big dogs :mourinho
> 
> ...


cos chelsea are so desperately short of money :side:




:kagawa will be the main man next season :side:


edit: oh a quote from hazard in january



> "With all respect to Chelsea, I'd rather join a club with history such as Liverpool or Arsenal."


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Very happy that it's finally confirmed. Don't really care about loyalty. He is a kid from Belgium who made his name at Lille. Why would he be loyal to us for years? He's here to do a job and as long as he performs while here, gives us a few good years that hopefully lead to trophies, then he can leave for Madrid or Barca without any bad feelings.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

we already have loyalty










also, :cashley and :torres

even if we dont want the last guy to stay, he is, no matter what :torres


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think people understand what loyalty means. Why would you expect someone to be loyal to a club before they've even played one game with them? Bizarre. If Hazard grows to love it at Chelsea, the loyalty will come. It's not an injection or something.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

united_07 said:


> nah evra wont be sold, most likely baines will be the back up


The best left back in the country last season (not my opinion either, his fellow players' opinion) as back up to Evra? Really?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lukaku was loyal to us without ever having played a game

im still relatively impressed by how loyal :cashley has been to us all these years. sure he is a money grabbing whore, but the fact he's stuck around and wont leave is pretty cool. i guess life at arsenal was just that unbearable :wenger


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hazard can fuck off to Chelsea. Seems like the most overrated cunt of a player I've seen in a long time. 

Can't see Chelsea being legit challengers to United and City even with Hulk and Hazard unless they got a finisher like Falcao.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EFC Bronco said:


> The best left back in the country last season (not my opinion either, his fellow players' opinion) as back up to Evra? Really?



i was just guessing what fergie would do, i would take baines ahead of evra, but i think fergie will stay loyal to evra, as he was captain at the end of last season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There hasn't really been anything to make Cole want to leave us though. He's regarded as the best left back in thw world. He's won every trophy possible here. And he gets paid as he should.

I guess he prefers English women to Spanish too :cashley



Seabs said:


> *Can't see Chelsea being legit challengers to United and City even with Hulk and Hazard unless they got a finisher like Falcao.*


Meh. We've won titles without having a prolific striker before (04-05 & 05-06). If we get a defensive midfielder and the team clicks, then I'm sure we'll be challenging.

We don't need Hulk either. Ramires is gun on the right wing.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *Hazard can fuck off to Chelsea. Seems like the most overrated cunt of a player I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Can't see Chelsea being legit challengers to United and City even with Hulk and Hazard unless they got a finisher like Falcao.*


Torres, when fully confident and on blob, is as good a finisher as anyone in the world, the question is whether he'll ever reach that level again. To be honest I hope he does.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

But I mean hasnt Cole been lured by some other club? like madrid or anywhere else?

As for Hazard, I wouldnt call him overrated. Hell, if he was joining United you'd be calling him the second coming of maradona

HOWEVER, he is a bit if a douche. Before we won the champions league I was wishing he'd get AIDs and cancer


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

united_07 said:


> i was just guessing what fergie would do, i would take baines ahead of evra, but i think fergie will stay loyal to evra, as he was captain at the end of last season


Ah fair enough, sorry. To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if we do sell Baines. I think that will (finally) be the end of Bill Kenwright at Everton though, the fans who want him out will have his head on a pole if he sells arguably one of the best attacking left backs on the planet.

Be that as it may or not, apparently we're lining up Aly Cissokho to replace him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> But I mean hasnt Cole been lured by some other club? like madrid or anywhere else?
> 
> As for Hazard, I wouldnt call him overrated. Hell, if he was joining United you'd be calling him the second coming of maradona
> 
> HOWEVER, he is a bit if a douche. Before we won the champions league I was wishing he'd get AIDs and cancer


He was linked to Madrid after we won the league in 2010. Same time :jose went to Madrid. Think he said he was happy here though.

Please go for M'Vila now, Roman. May as well go for van der Wiel as well. He's whoring himself to us now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Always liked Hazard. Still do.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

16 assists, 2nd most in top 5 leagues after Ozil

Danger

credit: optaSports :terry

We really could use M'Vila. Then just a Right back

And for third striker, i really dont see whats so bad about Lucas Piazon. Sturridge should be able to fill in for Torres quite well.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> Ah fair enough, sorry. To be honest I wouldn't be surprised if we do sell Baines. I think that will (finally) be the end of Bill Kenwright at Everton though, the fans who want him out will have his head on a pole if he sells arguably *one of the best attacking left backs on the planet*.
> 
> Be that as it may or not, apparently we're lining up Aly Cissokho to replace him


Baines would need to perform at a high level in the champions league and on the international scene over a number of years to jusify those sorts of claims. That's like saying Darren Bent is one of the best strikers in the world because he consistently scores goals in the prem.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't really see Piazon as a striker, but he has played there before I believe. If Lukaku does go out on loan, then we don't really have a physical presence as an option up front anymore. Will be strange.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What about Yakubu. Or Demba Ba?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> Baines would need to perform at a high level in the champions league and on the international scene over a number of years to jusify those sorts of claims. That's like saying Darren Bent is one of the best strikers in the world because he consistently scores goals in the prem.


I take your point, but only Dani Alves had more assists for a fullback that Baines in all of Europe last season, more than Maicon, Marcelo, Cole, Lahm, Ramos & co. He's not one of the best all round left backs there is, I know from watching him every week what his limitations are, marking is one of them IMO, but as far as attacking goes there aren't many better.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ramos isn't a full-back. Alves may have got a lot of assists, but he had a very average season. I value defensive work far more, Abidal was much better last year. Oh, and Baines >>>> Evra.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wait, how many assists did baines have? unless i've misread he had 3. micah had 6.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Always thought he was a right back, don't really care for spanish football though. And yeah I do prefer a defensive left back, and Baines is very good defensively, but he does fuck up sometimes, the derby at Goodison springs to mind, had all fucking day to clear it but in the end left it to Distin who was nowhere near it, thus allowing Suarez to tap it in.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

EFC Bronco said:


> I take your point, but only Dani Alves had more assists for a fullback that Baines in all of Europe last season, more than Maicon, Marcelo, Cole, Lahm, Ramos & co. He's not one of the best all round left backs there is, I know from watching him every week what his limitations are, marking is one of them IMO, but as far as attacking goes there aren't many better.


It was a good season, but it's just one season. He's a talented player but a good reputation is only built up over time, it's also easy to destroy. Only time will tell regarding Baines as a top class attacking left back.

I also agree about his inability to mark his man (a point I've raised on here previously) which is one of the reasons I don't like him playing for an England side that is constantly torn apart by half decent teams due to Gerrard and company's inability to control possession. Johnson and Baines as full backs would be a disaster for England, hopefully Ashley Cole stays on top of his game (and fit) for the forseeable future.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Baines had 2 assists, Micah Richards 6, Marcelo 9, lahm 4, Maicon 4, and Ashley Cole had 8. Not sure where Bronco is getting his numbers from.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Porto fan from another forum was saying that one of their reliable newspapers was saying that the Hulk to Chelsea for £38m was bullsiht and nothing has been agreed. Apparantly Porto are holding out for €60m. Can't see us offering that. And as CGS mentioned, with the talent we have in those positions, we don't need it.
> 
> We *need* a defensive midfielder. A creative midfielder wouldn't go a miss either, but Lampard playing the deeper role is working, so it's not vital. He's capable of making top passes (passes to Ramires home and away vs Barca).
> 
> We need to challenge for the title next season. Anything else and it's failure. We can't spend two seasons out of the race.


After watching him (Hulk) last night against Mexico, I don't think he's worth even £20m tbh. At best he's £15m :frustrate 

Won't judge him on only a game though, yesterday might not have been his day, but I wasn't impressed with his performances in the slightest and still adamant he's not worth the money Porto are asking for him.



Joel said:


> Great scoop, Seb. That's why you get paid the big bucks. We're always first.


:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unless bronco means 2010-11 where he got 11 assists.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> wait, how many assists did baines have? unless i've misread he had 3. micah had 6.


Just realised I'm thinking of the 10/11 season, when he had twelve. That's just terrified me with how quickly last season came and went...

:twat


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

What's with the Hazzard hate going on?

I'm quite sure every single fan on here and all over the world would welcome Hazzard with open arms to the club he supports.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Has Arsenal done anything since Podolski?


Nothing of note. Some people are saying that Yann M'Vila deal is completed and Rennes are waiting until after the Euros to announce it due to their own FFP policy in France. If they announce it now, the cash will go into the 11/12 book, while after the Euros--it'll go into next season's book. I don't think this is true, but let's see.

Apparently, Wenger is interested in this CSKA Moscow striker Seydou Doumbia. I've never seen him play before, so I can't comment. I've heard--he is faster than Walcott and is black and an African! Does fit Wenger's TOR! :wenger But he can score goals, and Wenger doesn't prefer having more than one striker who can score goals, so...




redeadening said:


> even if he wants to leave us, he will have no choice but to play extremely well if he wants to impress the big dogs :mourinho
> 
> which will get us the money money money
> 
> :cashley


What? Money? You're Chelsea--not Ajax.

I don't like how you used the phrase "big dogs." Madrid/Barca aren't big dogs in England, aré they? And you guys have won the CL more recently than Madrid. :mourinho

On the CL, next year's final will be Madrid vs. United. :fergie


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wrong, next year it will be Madrid vs Chelsea

With us being the first team to successfully defend the crown when jose turns heel near the end of the match, makes daft subs, and announces his return to us :mourinho


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Wrong, next year it will be Madrid vs Chelsea
> 
> With us being the first team to successfully defend the crown when jose turns heel near the end of the match, makes daft subs, and announces his return to us :mourinho


Indeed. Would be cool to get there next year, since it's at Wembley and that is more or less our second home.

But then again, is there such thing as home advantage in a final? :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wembley? again?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Because it's a big Wembley anniversary or something.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hazard said:


> I spoke to Joe Cole & he said Chelsea was the club for me. As somebody who loves the club, he said he could see me in the shirt.


Joey Cole will always be a Blue


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

anything messi can do joe cole can do better


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The amount of hype behind Chelsea in a lot of places now is bemusing. They won't finish ahead of the Manchester clubs unless they spend another 70 million.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why

our squad is basically complete. without captain jackass Villas boas in charge we'll actually be able to play the way we're supposed to. All we really need more is a DMF like M'Vila

especially considering how much stronger the squad looks now. Mata's arrival, torres dropping back into form, and the emergence of Ramires, Cahill and Lampard as deep lying playmaker all point to a pretty good season. Not to mention Cole and Cech proving theyre world class again, I say we're in a pretty decent spot


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

So is this bollocks about Modric, Baines & Tiote true? I'm not totally keen of any of them simply because of the price tag compared to age. 

The Kagawa saga is stalling but I think will eventually be complete imo. I seriously thought in this transfer window we would massively strengthen. I know it's only early days, but nothing looks promising.

EDIT - I was listening to TalkPoo yesterday and a French correspondent stated that M'Vila is massively overrated, he couldn't believe the praise behind him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I still think your midfield and defence is weak and you have lost your best player by a considerable margin. Calling the squad complete is a bit mad. You can't play like you did in the Champions League every week in the league.

United and city haven't strengthened in the market yet, but I expect the Chelsea hype will die down a bit when they do.



Word said:


> EDIT - I was listening to TalkPoo yesterday and a French correspondent stated that M'Vila is massively overrated, he couldn't believe the praise behind him.


He has obviously never bought him on FM.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

What Chelsea fans and others are forgetting is that they have an Emile Heskey clone upfront next season. A guy who has scored 7 goals in 46 games for his club.

46 x 2 = 92, coincidentally the same number of games Heskey played for Villa. Heskey achieved 9 goals in his Villa career whilst Torres if keeping up this rich of form we can see him barely surpassing his record by 5. The excitement is unbearable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> I still think your midfield and defence is weak and you have lost your best player by a considerable margin. Calling the squad complete is a bit mad. You can't play like you did in the Champions League every week in the league.


We need a defensive midfield. Definitely. But I wouldn't call it weak. Lampard has been very good in the deeper role. Setting up attacks and playing the final ball. We just need a consistent partner to align with him.

Defence is fine. We have by far better full backs than United, so I think you may want to look closer to home before calling our defence weak. Cahill is a very good player. Luiz has concentration issues, but he's shown improvement.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Terry is past it and Cahill isn't a league winning central defender in my opinion, I'm not sure you can rely on Luiz for a full season either. Cole is a brilliant player and our full backs are poor, I agree with you there, but if Vidic comes back half as good as he was then we will be significantly improved in that area.

I'm of the opinion that Lampard can't do it for a full season anymore at a consistent level, most importantly though losing Drogba has made Chelsea hugely weaker in that area and as a whole due to the style they have adopted for their successful periods. You already had a great player in Hazard's position who will now be shunted wide I'm guessing. Plus you don't even have a manager yet and I see loads of people talking you up as city's main challengers next season. Highly premature.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We're not City's main challengers

but we could be

Plus Cahill has proven himself as a champions league winning defender 8*D. His one on one work is immense. And as for BRAN and Cole, I wouldnt trade either of them for anyone. Even Luiz is improving. Look back to last season, his biggest weakness was making rough tackles for yellows. While hes been more error prone at the start (like the entire team) hes shown big improvement afterwards. But seriously, I would not underestimate Cahill. Hes genuinely proven himself.

As for Drogba, the only reason we keep longballing it to him because we didnt have the players to play fast paced passing play. Now we do. Few in the premier league can pick out a pass like Frank and if Ramires maintains the form he showed in the champions league, watch out


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T-C said:


> Terry is past it and Cahill isn't a league winning central defender in my opinion, I'm not sure you can rely on Luiz for a full season either. Cole is a brilliant player and our full backs are poor, I agree with you there, but if Vidic comes back half as good as he was then we will be significantly improved in that area.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that Lampard can't do it for a full season anymore at a consistent level, most importantly though losing Drogba has made Chelsea hugely weaker in that area and as a whole due to the style they have adopted for their successful periods. You already had a great player in Hazard's position who will now be shunted wide I'm guessing. Plus you don't even have a manager yet and I see loads of people talking you up as city's main challengers next season. Highly premature.


Agreed with all of this. I think Chelsea will be back in the CL spots next season, but unless they strengthen quite a bit more and stabilise the managerial situation (laughably, RDM is probably going), they won't be competing with City and Utd. If they buy an actual reliable goalscorer however...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Honestly all around I'd say Chelsea have a slightly stronger squad that United. The only area that United have better than Chelsea is their Centre backs and maybe the forward in Rooney. Chelsea are defo closer to the top two than they were this time last season. The main thing that separates the two sides is basically Alex Ferguson. The guy is a tactical mastermind and can get the best out of a united side that wouldn't manage to reach the same levels. 

The only area I say Chelsea need to address is that CM role, Man U needed to do the same but it seems like Kagawa is coming in to cover that role.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I personally believe Chelsea are lacking a striker let alone their defensive duties.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't understand why people are saying we're not going to be title challengers tbh. Our team is fine. Just as Joel and Readead pointed out, we just need a very good DMF, a couple of improvements in other departments like the wing and our play since it's pretty much a new Chelsea team which is going to play a different style compared to the known Chelsea style. I'm sure we'll bring in a winger before the window closes. Hulk probably  and we're off. Seriously, what else do you want us to do to call us title challengers? Buy both Leo Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo? Ok, I get it. 

EDIT: Oh and a manager :downing 

Would be absurd to see RDM go tbh..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> Agreed with all of this. I think Chelsea will be back in the CL spots next season, but unless they strengthen quite a bit more and stabilise the managerial situation (laughably, RDM is probably going), they won't be competing with City and Utd. If they buy an actual reliable goalscorer however...


stop hating on champions league, euro, and world cup legend :torres

he will prove all his haters wrong!

that, or we buy falcao for 70 million in january

As for manager, I can definitely see RDM keeping the job. Its ridiculous to think he wont but who are we to question daddy warbucks. I think Abra is holding out for Pep, followed by Hiddink followed by RDM.

what more do we need to strengthen? asides from a central midfielder and sub right back


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> I don't understand why people are saying we're not going to be title challengers tbh. Our team is fine. Just as Joel and Readead pointed out, we just need a very good DMF, a couple of improvements in other departments like the wing and our play since it's pretty much a new Chelsea team which is going to play a different style compared to the known Chelsea style. I'm sure we'll bring in a winger before the window closes. Hulk probably  and we're off. Seriously, what else do you want us to do to call us title challengers? Buy both Leo Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo? Ok, I get it.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and a manager :downing
> 
> Would be absurd to see RDM go tbh..


You finished 6th last season. Behind Spurs. You have signed Hazard so far and lost the best player in your players history, I wouldn't say you have made that jump yet, that's all.

If I was a Chelsea supporter I just wouldn't get ahead of myself. I'd more confident if they had a top manager in place.

We will see anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

we're winning six titles next season :mourinho


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Its too early to call who'll be where until the spending is done, and most teams will think they have a stronger squad than united, they did at the start of last season, but they still finished 2nd.. Chelsea will be in the top 3 or it'll be a fail with that squad regardless of what they win in cup comps. 

Its the RVP situation thats the interesting one, he could still easily end up in Manchester at this moment.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You were 6th last season, and you've just lost your talisman. Buying one quality player, which means your best player (Mata) might be shafted out on the wing where he's still competent but not as effective, doesn't suddenly make you as good as City. Hulk is a good buy, hire RDM and add M'Vila and Falcao to that list and then you're talking. Don't see any of that happening though, if RDM was going to be hired it would've surely happened by now. Say what you like about United's team, their squad is a fair distance behind City's now imo, but Fergie will always have them in the title race. Like I said at this moment in time I would say Chelsea will be back in the top 4 next season, but unless I see Mikel and Torres replaced, then I won't be predicting them to be challengers. Lets just see what happens with RDM first though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

@wkdsoul - After hearing what Mancini said I think it's a cert that Van Persie will end up at city. I don't think he will improve your first team too much though as Aguero is better. Great option to have mind.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It isnt really as much based on the new players as much as just avoiding what happened in January and February where AVB lost or tied every game against weak teams.

It seemed like such an easy run, and we kept crashing and burning

Plus, im relatively sure a manager just slows us down. Chelsea basically runs itself at this point


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Aguero will win the Boot next year. Quote me on it. He's only going to get better.

RVP would be a triffic buy, both he and Aguero can play deeper/ as a centre-forward if needed, so I think that's a sound buy for them. I would be surprised to see van Persie go to another Premier League club though.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

T-C said:


> You finished 6th last season. Behind Spurs. You have signed Hazard so far and lost the best player in your players history, I wouldn't say you have made that jump yet, that's all.
> 
> If I was a Chelsea supporter I just wouldn't get ahead of myself. I'd more confident if they had a top manager in place.
> 
> We will see anyway.


Oh shit, for some reason, I continually forget that we've lost Drogba. That wouldn't hurt us much though if :nando will fire us all the way :troll Remains a huge doubt at this point though since he's yet to prove himself. I think it's a huge risk the club is taking by relying on Torres without buying another proven goalscorer. We'll be fucked if Torres flops next season. Hopefully he won't.

We finished 6th, yea, but that was because we were banking on the UCL trophy. I think we would have finished ahead of Spurs had it been we weren't in the UCL. We rested players in matches against Arsenal, N'castle and Liverpool in hope of getting a better result in the cup matches (FA Cup and UCL). At the end of the day, everything paid off.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*RVP won't go another english team. If he leaves then I'm pretty confident it'd be to go abroad and not City or Chelsea. 

Don't see Chelsea as serious title challengers to City and United either. Even with Hulk and Hazard. Still lacking a goal scorer in that team. Can't rely on Torres as your only striker. Can't rely on Lampard/Mikel to hold the midfield and let Mata/Hazard/Hulk attack. Can't rely on Cahill/Terry/Luiz either imo if you want to be winning the league. If they want to be seriously challenging for the league then they need 2 or 3 WORLD CLASS signings that are proven. Plus how they resolve the managerial situation will have a big impact too. AVB was the wrong choice and look at how much that almost cost them last season before RDM picked up the pieces.

Plus they'll probably be incorporating 4 or 5 new signings into the first team along with probably a new manager which will take time. At least a season. Sign the right players and they could be a legit threat 2013-2014 but I don't see it this season. They should finish 3rd behind City and United if they get a goalscorer and the right manager no problem though.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

T-C said:


> @wkdsoul - After hearing what Mancini said I think it's a cert that Van Persie will end up at city. I don't think he will improve your first team too much though as Aguero is better. Great option to have mind.


Ahhh to be a city fan, just over 10 years ago, i was screaming my head off at wembley as we won the playoff and climbed out of division two.. now i'm being told a player like the arguably the worlds most inform striker of the year will only improve our first team a little bit.. Brilliant.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

On paper Chelsea has a better squad than United. However SAF always gets the best out of his players, if he was manager of City he'd win the league by 10+ points.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

party at my place guys when sir bignose buttface retires

that bastard, i hate him so much. the way he grinds out title after title from mediocre teams


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think chelsea will be 3rd next season, they are still not ready to challenge city or united. They can´t rely on torres, they need someone like falcao. They also need a quality DMF.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

redeadening said:


> party at my place guys when sir bignose buttface retires
> 
> that bastard, i hate him so much. the way he grinds out title after title from mediocre teams


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

The only title winning side you could say was in any way mediocre was the 10/11 side, every other team has been full of DEM BIG NAMES and played some great football on the way etc.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont see how chelsea are suddenly league winning material. they've brought in 2 young wingers/midfielders, hazard especially is going to have a shitton of pressure on him to perform, due to how he's gone about during this transfer and his fee (the same as robinho ). hulk coming in possibly for an even bigger fee, and just as much pressure after his embarrassing display against us. they've lost however their best striker, who consistently performed on the big stage, and have a donkey's arse to replace him. defence and midfield are still suspect, cole, terry and lampard are on their last legs, essien looks shot, god forbid ramires gets injured. cahill/luiz as a cb pairing going forward leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chelsea will challenge next season. They will do well in both the CL and PL next season.

I just have a feeling that United/Madrid will be the next year's CL final. United will be back with a bang in the CL next season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Reds agree Kagawa transfer
> 
> Manchester United is delighted to announce that it has agreed terms with both Borussia Dortmund and Shinji Kagawa for his transfer to the Club.
> 
> ...



:kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa





he better get a work permit now :side:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think last season, Chelsea were in a mess left by AVB. By then it was too late to mount a proper challenge.

Next season, with a new manager, we will be in top 4 again


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nazzac said:


> I think last season, Chelsea were in a mess left by AVB. By then it was too late to mount a proper challenge.
> 
> Next season, with a new manager, we will be in top 4 again


Chelsea were closer to the top 4 with AVB than without him :terry


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> Chelsea were closer to the top 4 with AVB than without him :terry


I meant at the title. That was our aim at the start of the season after all. We were way off by January


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wouldn't say they are outright League winning material but they are defo closer to the top two now than they were last season. Luiz & Cahill both look better and are only improving, Ramires as well will only get better, Cole just seems like one of those guys who just never loses their touch and that front line has a hell of a lot of depth in in. Like me and RUSH said on paper their squad is slightly better than United's. It's just Big Alex that's the difference maker. Honestly dont think with the squad United have right now they would be title challengers, Top 4 yes. But not title challengers. When it comes to City they are really beginning to settle as a team now so yeah are gonna be hard to stop for the next few years. Imma say Chelsea for third right now. 

I'd lol if Kagawa didnt get a permit :kagawa


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So Kagawa to play behind Rooney?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looking forward to something like this next season


de Gea

rafael rio vidic evra

carrick scholes 

valencia kagawa young

rooney​
with baines, if he joins, instead of evra, and a central midfielder instead of carrick or scholes


or could line up with a 4-4-2, with welbeck up top with kagawa on the left


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> Chelsea were closer to the top 4 with AVB than without him :terry


Yes, but Di matteo had a much harder fixture when he came. He played against arsenal, liverpool, newcastle, manchester city, tottenham,etc. Di matteo used his substitutes in some of those matches because he was concentrating more on the champions league and the Fa cup.


united_07 said:


> looking forward to something like this next season
> 
> 
> de Gea
> ...


Evra should be replaced, he is not good enough to be in the starting lineup. 
Do you think Manchester United will get Baines?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd lol if Kagawa didnt get a permit :kagawa


if anderson got one, despite never playing for brazil, im pretty sure kagawa will get one, as he's played 30 times for Japan, and only missed out on some caps because of a broken metatarsal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

united_07 said:


> looking forward to something like this next season
> 
> 
> de Gea
> ...


*Can honestly see us winning the League next season with this team. Maybe need a stronger short term solution at RB perhaps. Don't think there's a whole lot of difference between Evra and Baines tbh. 

Plenty of depth with that team too. Jones/Smalling/Evans as backup defenders. Hernandez and Welbeck can play up front as a lone striker effectively and Rooney can drop back into the Kagawa position. Plus you can bring Nani in on either wing to replace Young/Valencia. Maybe do with more depth at LB and CM. I think Scholes and Carrick will be just fine holding the midfield together but I'd like some strong cover for Scholes other than Giggs and Anderson. Got Fletcher coming back too at some point next season hopefully. 

Happy with that first team. Just think we need more quality cover at RB/LB/CM. That front 4 with Nani/Giggs/Welbeck/Hernandez as cover is gonna cause havoc.*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

That team looks good on paper....Wonder if Baines is better then Evra tho....Still like too see a CM come into the team too play with Carrick. If we get Baines we will hardly buy Felaini as well i think...I'd like Tiote,,


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Cheerio Paul

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jun/05/manchester-united-paul-pogba-juventus


> The Manchester United midfielder Paul Pogba has travelled to Turin to discuss a possible move to the Italian champions Juventus.
> 
> The 19-year-old turned down the offer of a new contract with United and could become Juve's first summer signing.
> 
> "I am thinking about my future, I am in Italy with Juventus to discuss my transfer," Pogba wrote on Twitter on Tuesday morning.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Cheerio Paul
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jun/05/manchester-united-paul-pogba-juventus


nah thats all coming from italian press believing a twitter account with 400 followers, he will still leave though


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Is it not verified?

P.S If theres anyone on here who doubts just how good Kagawa actually is then watch him boss Bayern Munich here


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Couldn't be anymore excited about the Kagawa signing, been raving about him for ages. To get a player of that calibre for that fee is a great piece of business. Hope to see him rocking the #7 next season. Guy has world class potential.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who cares about kagawa, we're hopefully getting a martinez/yaya midfield. fapfapfapfap


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

oh yeah well we have um, um, HENDO and Spearing. be afraid, coming for that title :argh:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> who cares about kagawa, we're hopefully getting a martinez/yaya midfield. fapfapfapfap


he'll be off to barca


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no he's not

snrubfers.com reports we signed him for a plate of paella. martinez said of this paella "it was nice" and signed a 5 year deal immediately afterwards.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Great bit of business for Utd signing Kagawa. He will be immense for them.

The Lucas Biglia to Arsenal rumour is doing the rounds again, though with Real in the race too we probably don't have a prayer in hell of landing him.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Great to hear that Kagawa has joined United. Hopefully he will make an impact next season.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

mmm grilled chicken scallops


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great to have Kagawa on board. I've loved watching him since the Dortmund/Schalke derby 2 seasons ago, where he backed up his words brilliantly. Can't wait to see him in a United shirt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

new liverpool away shirt


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

could do without the grey on the neck but not bad bama


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

dat epic kit deal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> new liverpool away shirt












Looks like a wetsuit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rush said:


> could do without the grey on the neck but not bad bama


the it would just be the same as this


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Silent Alarm said:


> Looks like a wetsuit.


better than looking like a tablecloth



united_07 said:


> the it would just be the same as this


:hmm:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The liverpool top looks like under armour, horrible top.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

needs more velvet like our regal away top


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rush said:


> better than looking like a tablecloth


A black bin bag would look better than ours, in fairness.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

> Borussia Dortmund ace Shinji Kagawa says his move to Manchester United won't be complete until he inks his contract.
> 
> The 23-year-old has stressed he is yet to put pen to paper on a contract with the Red Devils and is focused on performing with his country.
> 
> ...


Good, professional attitude. Unlike a certain Belgian....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

united_07 said:


> new liverpool away shirt


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao Brilliant!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

that kit :downing


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Tim Cahill is off by all accounts. Sad that his last moment for Everton was a sending off, but he's past it IMO. Good move for all parties. Thanks for everything Timmy "The Blue Kangaroo"


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BIG TIMMY :cahill


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> Good, professional attitude. Unlike a certain Belgian....


Still upset over being rejected? Don't worry. Kagawa isn't _that_ much behind the Belgian


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

any opinions on Mauricio Isla and us signing him?

at this point, our backup right back is david luiz. which isnt good

love isla's versitiity on the pitch

As for Hazard, i really think the media and his agent blew everything out of proportion. He came across as a pretty good lad in his first chelsea interview


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> Still upset over being rejected? Don't worry. Kagawa isn't _that_ much behind the Belgian


Haha fair play. I'm just saying.

I really haven't seen enough of Hazard to say where they stand as far as ability goes as I don't watch Ligue 1 on a regular basis at all. I know Kagawa is class though, but if the hype is true then I'm sure hazard will be excellent.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> that kit :downing


Still has the gold badges .


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

redeadening said:


> any opinions on Mauricio Isla and us signing him?
> 
> at this point, our backup right back is david luiz. which isnt good
> 
> ...




Would totally agree from the things I have heard him say subsequently. Totally understand why most people think he is a tosser but he came across as quite amiable in that interview.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Quote @Hazard:
"With all respect to Chelsea, I'd rather join a club with history such as Liverpool or Arsenal."

That wasn't his agent that said that in fairness.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> Haha fair play. I'm just saying.
> 
> I really haven't seen enough of Hazard to say where they stand as far as ability goes as I don't watch Ligue 1 on a regular basis at all. I know Kagawa is class though, but if the hype is true then I'm sure hazard will be excellent.


Glad you took it in jest.

Looking forward to seeing both in the league next season. Kind of expect Kagawa to adapt faster, as the difference between the Bundesliga and Premier League aren't as wdie as other leagues.

Still waiting to see what City have up their sleeve :hmm:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I still think city will get van Persie.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Surely he can't go there after what he said (Arsenal will always be in his heart, yada yada yada)?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mancini seems to think he is very attainable anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hazard actually went to Pool on my FM game :hazard :stevie










I sold them Cesc for 48 million as well b/c he kept getting red-carded.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mauro Boselli seems reasonable for Liverpool in fairness.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

really indifferent to van persie. big money move for someone who's 29 and injury prone. if we get him, eh. if we dont, eh. i'd rather keep aguero and dzeko starting up top, which statistically proved to work quite well (presuming tevez leaves, which is looking less and less likely each day).

it is pretty ridiculous to think that when i started following city, to think we could have 3 of the best strikers in the world up front and class players like silva and yaya in the midfield. come a long way in a very short amount of time.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> looking forward to something like this next season
> 
> 
> de Gea
> ...


Agree with you on next seasons 4-2-3-1 shape, been saying this past season how 4-4-1-1/4-4-2 just doesn’t work for us anymore, in certain games yes think can play that way but v likes of Chelsea, Man City, Spurs & v top sides in Europe? No you can’t anymore. 

Also worth pointing out that we can maybe _try_ a 4-1-2-3 (Barca shape) or 4-2-1-3 next season, SAF likes his team to have width in it so don’t see a 4-3-1-2 shape for example.

The 4-2-1-3 we only used once this past season & v Wolves away we lined up 

DdG

Rafael Rio Evans Evra

Carrick Scholes

Rooney

Toni Chicha Welbeck​
Toni gave width & Welbeck helped out Evra when defending but Welbeck played like he did for Sunderland coming in from left acting as CF, Chicha ran in behind & Rooney had gap between defence & midfield to roam around in, while Carrick & Scholes sat deep on top of CBs, we looked fluid in that game & played fast style with aim of counter attacking something didn’t do consistently all of last season yet if you were to ask me in 2012 what was our best attacking display was? Then i would say v Wolves away (Yes Wolves were in crap form but we still played really well that day & tore them apart if wanted to could scored alot more then 5 imo) 

Kagawa though plays on LW for Japan to accommodate Honda CAM role when comes to Dortmund he plays off front man & his hugely effective there which where I think he will play for us, this mean Rooney wont play as no.10 anymore unless needs must which think good thing as Rooney better up top playing that false no.9 role.

So that’s chance we could play this front 4 of

Kagawa
Toni Rooney Welbeck

Kagawa can effect our attacking play through middle (Something we have lacked for so long is player who can do this), Rooney can drop deep picking up ball playing false no.9 role or run in behind, Toni can add width which SAF likes & Welbeck play as LW coming inside as no9 role (Villa at Barca for example). 

Also inclusion of Kagawa puts pressure on our front man include Rooney in that, a change in shape means play with only 1 recognized CF & that means Rooney, Chicha & Welbeck will compete for the CF role, all 3 have different qualities & good to have depth in squad & healthy competition for places. Not saying Rooney won’t be starter but when have quality players fighting for places then it makes squad better. See Evra as classic example of player who had no one pushing for LB spot & has had to play 45+ games a season for awhile now & looks burnt out & lost form because of that.

On Evra we need new LB, think Baines makes sense he covers ground well, good defensively & adds width with crossing if we are to play with 4-2-3-1 or 4-2-1-3 then naturally we lose a bit width (More so on left flank cos Toni add width on right) so fullbacks need be advanced to give width we would lack & be able have legs/pace & will power to get back in into defence when we don’t have the ball.

Think RB also needed, i don’t fully trust Rafael enough to go full season without getting injured & his still yet to learn about positional sense when it comes to defending, attacking wise great though, but like Evra we only have 1 natural RB & playing CB there isn’t helping our CBs progress. Clyne of Palace think might be worth a shout, good defensively though jump from Championship to Prem league might mean have take a good bit of time to adjust 100%. 

The other area that’s needs most strengthen is CM, i don’t think go after Modric think SAF wont play 32M Spurs will want. I still believe deep lying playmaker is needed more so in Europe as without one think struggle in Europe, Scholes cant go on forever & Carrick 31 & not natural CDM his CM. I wouldn’t be surprised if SAF tried buying just 1 CM but one who plays as deep lying playmaker but covers ground to. My guess is Strootman at PSV, his 22 years old & a box to box midfielder but can play advanced role or deeper role. He will play for Holland at Euros normally in starting 11 as 1 of the 2 CDMs alongside Van Bommel, keep eye on him. Lot more to game then just another sitting CDM, got ability to create from deeper with passing, think have a good tournament at Euros. 

Also Fletch I hope be back next season fully fit, hopefully Clev & Ando wont be injured for most next season like where this season gone by so that’s a plus, Scholes staying on, Giggs is still around is needs must.

So every chance can play 

DdG

Clyne Rio Vida Baines

Carrick Strootman

Kagawa

Toni Rooney Welbeck

I didn’t include Clev, Ando, Fletch, Scholes, Giggs, Rafael, Evans, Smalling, Jones, Anders, Chicha, Nani, Young or Evra in that starting 11 so not bad that. Still just a guessing game at this point but I’m confident that SAF will look for CM, LB & RB this summer after getting in a CAM in Kagawa. If anyone wondering I don’t believe we will look for LW or CF until next summer.

Anyway excited about signing Kagawa can easily see him being cult hero at OT. The work permit isn’t issue, he would played the required number of International games for Japan had no broken foot for Japan at Asia cup last year & think right saying if plays next few games for Japan coming up he will reach the required numbers International games to get work permit & even if doesn’t a Work permit Ando go one in 2007 though he hardly played for Brazil if ever i believe.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

T-C said:


> Quote @Hazard:
> "With all respect to Chelsea, I'd rather join a club with history such as Liverpool or Arsenal."
> 
> That wasn't his agent that said that in fairness.


And by winning the champions league, we now have history!

ique2 :terry :cashley


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Marvin Martin to Lille for 8m. Tidy little player. Good business for them, wish Arsene spent the cash. 8m seems like good value.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That 8 mill can buy alot of boardroom hottubs and french teenagers :jordan2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I would sell RVP for 30m plus in a heartbeat. Sell him, bring in dempsey, mvila, and a winger like ayew. Or maybe remy. 

And if you want to show ambition, offer 50m for Gotze.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it is pretty ridiculous to think that when i started following city, to think we could have 3 of the best strikers in the world up front and class players like silva and yaya in the midfield. come a long way in a very short amount of time.


It's a true underdog story. :bron4

Happy with the signing of Kagawa. Like to see a more defensively minded but skilled midfielder (along the lines of Tiote) and maybe some sort of cover at left back for Evra, more rests could do his performances the world of good. Be very happy with the squad under those circumstances, but adding some extra creativity through the middle was much needed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly, I think Arsenal can just about sign anyone if they tried

Arsenal has the history, and Wenger is respected as one of the biggest developers of younger players in the world

Im pretty sure they were the first guys to try and grab Hazard and Mata. If they swept them up early, I cant imagine how screwed we'd be

Podolski is how Arsenal should do business, find a player, grab them as fast as possible. The longer the negotiations, the more it favours other clubs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Need a new signing so i can start to say next year is our year :side:

Oh wait we have Cole and Aqua coming back, thats like 2 new signings /wenger

Actually Aquilani coming back is a bit like a new signing considering he's played like half a season here. Just waiting on him clearing out Spearing which would make my week


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Daymn, Cole and Aqua coming back like new signings, 6 liverpool players going on european training camp in ukraine against top sides

this may just be liverpool's year ique2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't forget Lucas coming back from injury , so thats 3 new signings.

Next year is Liverpool's year . :downing


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Liverpool should sell that overrated shit Andy Carroll and bring Gio Dos Santos, Leandro Damiao and Lucas Moura.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

deadmau said:


> Liverpool should sell that overrated shit Andy Carroll and bring Leandro Damiao and Lucas Moura.


lucas moura would never go to liverpool, when he has the chance to go to the likes of madrid



just seen this on RAWK about Kagawa signing for united



> Can you imagine the meltdown and scorn thrown upon the owners if we bought a player like this lad ?
> Never heard of him personally.


:kagawa


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm absolutely chuffed with Kagawa to United finally being revealed. All he needs to do is get a work permit, medical and sign but still, great news. We've really been needing a creative attacking midfielder for a LONG time. Now all we need is a central midfielder and a left back. I'd be pleased with Baines, always liked the guy.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the reliable Duncan jenkins on twitter



> dont need to be a rocket surgeon to work this out but #lfc's swoop for #sigurdson is now becoming real.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> lucas moura would never go to liverpool, when he has the chance to go to the likes of madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with the guy. Afterall Kagawa is a poor mans HENDO :downing


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

http://www.talksport.co.uk/radio/ri...awa-man-united-mouth-watering-prospect-173692

Honigstein on Kagawa at United.



redeadening said:


> any opinions on Mauricio Isla and us signing him


From what I gather him and Asamoah will be Juve bound.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

wouldnt mind seeing how something like this worked in a friendly or something


de Gea

ferdinand----vidic----evans

valencia------carrick----scholes----young

kagawa

rooney------welbeck​
with the wingers getting back when needed, then you could always have evra (or baines if he joins) replacing young when a more defensive approach is needed


edit: the telegraph are saying Kagawa will get the no 7 shirt, always annoyed me that owen had it



> On that occasion, United were innocent bystanders as nature took its course but, having confirmed their £17 million purchase of Japan midfielder Shinji Kagawa from Borussia Dortmund on Tuesday, the Old Trafford club triggered the hysteria that engulfed the Japan player during preparations for Friday’s World Cup qualifier against Oman.
> 
> Kagawa attempted to calm the stampede of local media in Saitama as they reacted in a frenzy to the news, delivered at 5pm local time, by insisting that his move to Old Trafford still required a work permit before being cleared.
> 
> ...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*3 at the back isn't really sustainable in the PL imo. Plus with Valencia and Young on the wings I'd want them being as forward thinking as possible and not having to worry about providing cover at wing back.

4-2-3-1 is the way to go next season but if Fergie wants 2 up front then it should be a diamond type 4-4-2 with Carrick/Scholes sitting and giving Kagawa more creative freedom going forward.*_


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Few things firstly



> Newcastle midfielder Yohan Cabaye says he is aware of speculation linking him with a move to Manchester United but is focused on the Magpies.
> 
> The Frenchman has enjoyed an impressive debut season at St James Park after joining from boyhood club Lille last summer, helping the Toon to a fifth-placed Premier League finish.
> 
> ...





> Hazard prompts fury at Old Trafford... but also a response
> 23:34, 07 Jun 2012
> Miguel Delaney
> 
> ...


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Hope ye like....










[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Shinji, wherever you may be, 
glad you fancy history, 
could we worse, could be French...
joining Nasri on City's bench!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i await lucas neill breaking kagawa's legs. for no reason, just because lucas' OFFSIDE TRAP GAMEPLAN wont be very good and kagawa can run (unlike lucas)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

gylfi would be a good option. hoping we get him :mark:


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

hope that City sells Dzeko and Tevez and get Pato or Cavani.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Everyone seems to be going 4-2-3-1 these days.

dem RAFA tactics.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the 'Bluebirds' new home kit











http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/page/NewsDetail/0,,10335~2798727,00.html


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How do you say? It fits the meta.

^ Maybe that's a... a... RED HERRING? 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's the reddest thing i've seen


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

BOSS said:


> I would sell RVP for 30m plus in a heartbeat. Sell him, bring in dempsey, mvila, and a winger like ayew. Or maybe remy.
> 
> And if you want to show ambition, offer 50m for Gotze.


Eeeee... No need to go 50 million for Gotze. I'm not worried about us losing van Persie. I would hope Madrid come for him, but that isn't likely. Hoguain + cash would be super...




Lil'Jimmy said:


> Everyone seems to be going 4-2-3-1 these days.
> 
> dem RAFA tactics.


I really don't want Arsenal to use this, but it's the new 4-4-2--so it's the default for everybody.

If I had it my way, I'd go 4-2-2-2. It doesn't provide width, but it's one difficult system for the oppositions to breakdown. Plus, with two strikers, you'd have equal chances of scoring.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a nice kit in fairness.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Daily Mail with a headline of "Shinji Kaga-who?" this morning, saying United fans aren't happy with the signing. But it was written by a City fan :shaq


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hear shinji kagawho is a great young lad with a triffic future :arry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Some of the RAWK meltdown posts were priceless, saying he's been bought for shirt sales and they've never heard of him. Even though he's a level above anyone in their entire squad and probably Man Utd's new second best player after Rooney.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Does seriously no one in England watch the Bundesliga?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Who needs the Bundesliga when we have the best league in the world right at our fingertips :side: 

I reckon people would watch it more it it had better coverage over here. The only coverage we have is ESPN and if you don't pay for that then you pretty much never see anything from the league unless you watch it online.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why do rawk posters concern themselves with other clubs' signings? it's only going to hurt them


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Steve Bruce just offered the Hull Job...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> why do rawk posters concern themselves with other clubs' signings? it's only going to hurt them


someone on bluemoon isnt too impressed with kagawa either



> Everyone is going on about how amazing Kagawa is, but if you watched him every week you'd see he gives the ball away a lot, he cuts up his own players! then often boots randomly at the goal and misses, when he should have just passed! He's such a selfish player and really didn't fit in at Dortmund as they are a unit. He will fit in well playing (or rather sitting on the bench) at the rags. Jurgen made him a first team player in the double champions team and he would rather go and sit on the bench of a team who won nothing (oh, let's not forget the community shield ;D) It also annoyed me the other day to hear in the press that he was disappointed he didn't score in Japans 3-0 win over oman, as the 3 other forwards did. What about just being happy for your team? *shakes head* ok, rant over.


:kagawa


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kagawa is far from a selfish player. In fact, from what I've seen, his decision making has been one of his biggest assets in the past two seasons.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tbf if kagawa went to a different club you'd see many of the same type of posts on redcafe


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

> Barely known across Europe, Chile's latest wunderkind Bryan Rabello has England's biggest clubs scrambling for his signature this week.
> 
> Manchester City, Chelsea and Liverpool have all been in desperate contact with Colo Colo about Rabello's availability after revelations from Sevilla coach Michel that he expected the winger to join his club for the new season.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard much about this fela...Seems a prospect and i just bought him on soccermanager.com.Any one else know more about him?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Wouldn't be surprised if this was a case of Nicolas Millan v2


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

My local paper has a picture of Lucas Leiva on the back page with the writing, Lucas would be a good replacement for Salif Diao in the Stoke side.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kagawa is simply insane. I havent seen THAT much of Hazard but Ive seen from Kagawa is breathtaking. His passes single handedly took apart Bayern, one of the best teams on earth. Astonishingly good through balls.

I always assumed Gotze was irreplaceable, but Kagawa seriously stepped up and possibly the man of the Bundesliga this season. Now all of a sudden gotze has to fill in for his shoes

Any team would be over the moon with signing him. World class lad


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Kagawa is a great player, really developed in his time in Dortmund. To think that they got him for 200.000 euros is hilarious. Shows that big budgets are't always required if you know where to look for players.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

News doing rounds that we have started negotiating with Rennes over M'Vila... Ugh...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Messi's girlfriend is apparently up the duff, so hopefully it's not long before Rosell, Tito and Zubizaretta start contract negotiations with the embryo :leo :tito


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:wenger

iz ze girlfriend french? or iz ze child conceived in france?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He'll no doubt be the biggest competition for that signature.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Na, You wanna sign Ageuro's kid, hes married to Maradonna's daughter.. now thats football genetics!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Maradona's grandkid and supposedly messi is godfather y'all


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Messi's girlfriend is apparently up the duff, so hopefully it's not long before Rosell, Tito and Zubizaretta start contract negotiations with the embryo :leo :tito


who says messi is the father? :terry


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

united_07 said:


> who says messi is the father? :terry


Exactly. Why else would he have got sent off for no reason in Barcelona? Pop down one tunnel and up another.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nige&#153;;11555855 said:


> Exactly. Why else would he have got sent off for no reason in Barcelona? Pop down one tunnel and up another.


:torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

looks like Barca have agreed a £9m deal for Jordi Alba, very good deal if true


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its a steal


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united away kit next season








also the mirror are reporting that united are going to bid £22m for modric, would be great to get him for that price, but i doubt he will go for that low


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If theyre selling Modric, and for that low, we're gonna outbid you for him 

then again, that rarely ends well for us


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There is no way that Modric goes for £22m. Not a chance. Will have to bid around £35m I suspect.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Maradona's grandkid and supposedly messi is godfather y'all












:terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he'd look terrific in sky blue.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Modric bid is a starting Bid.. It will be to try and drive the price down, and let the player know we really are interested... 

Looking forward to next season already, Got Kagawa in, Hopefully Modric and Bainess follow, with a new striker.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Scott Button said:


> Modric bid is a starting Bid.. It will be to try and drive the price down, and let the player know we really are interested...
> 
> Looking forward to next season already, Got Kagawa in, Hopefully Modric and Bainess follow, with a new striker.


Agree with that, SAF put in a bid that he knows be rejected, if shock horror its accepted great but he knows in his heart it likely wont be, all SAF is doing is testing the waters, wouldn’t shock me if SAF try talking to Luka Modric & agent/s & tells him we are serious about getting you to OT, we but in a bid, we will go higher if we need to but only if you want to join us. If Luka got his heart set on move elsewhere we will leave it at 22M & look elsewhere. But if on the other hand Luka says yes interested in move to us, his agent can go to Levy & say Luka Modric wants move to OT, they have already bid for him once, so there interested, MUFC will make 2nd improved bid & Luka still wishes to go.

From there we start negotiating a deal, its not new tactic here nor is it first time done this & done it to Spurs actually, Carrick & Berba are 2 examples of exactly that. We bid low then negotiate to a higher fee & did deal later on. My opinion is any deal for Modric will be closer to & properly a little over 30M regardless of where he goes this summer.

Other bit of the Mirror story is about Baines where says SAF wont offer more then 15M for him, which think fair price & Everton still need money I Believe & cant see them turning down 15M, plus some people been saying offer Fabio on season long loan as part deal which would make sense.

Heres complete Mirror article if anyone interested or/& hasn’t seen it yet.



> *You're next! Baines and Modric top United's hit-list after Kagawa swoop*
> 
> Shin it to win it: Kagawa is just the start of Ferguson's summer shopping Getty
> Sir Alex Ferguson has struck the first blow in his fight to win back the Premier League title by signing Shinji Kagawa.
> ...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Drive the price down? This is Daniel Levy we're talking about. Total waste of time. Turned down 40 million for Modric last year even when the player was desperate to go to Chelsea.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Would be extremely happy to get Kagawa, Baines and Modric all in this window. It's unlikely but surely SAF knows we need to strengthen CM.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

We should've learned by now it's impossible for us to get a bargain from Spurs. Just forget them and look elsewhere.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united dont spend money 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> Drive the price down? This is Daniel Levy we're talking about. Total waste of time. Turned down 40 million for Modric last year even when the player was desperate to go to Chelsea.


Spurs tea lady has been speaking to the United tea lady and that tea lady told Button's tea lady over a cuppa that Modric is going to United :side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Seb said:


> Drive the price down? This is Daniel Levy we're talking about. Total waste of time. Turned down 40 million for Modric last year even when the player was desperate to go to Chelsea.


Oh i agree with you mate, Levy one hardest people to do deals with, as Chelsea found out last year & we did in 2008 with Berba. Levy didnt budge on 30M valueation on Dimi & in the end we paid the 30M he wanted. I still see 30M+ being area that will land Modric if/when he leaves this summer I would be totally stunned if he moved for even a penny less then 30M.



> Spurs tea lady has been speaking to the United tea lady and that tea lady told Button's tea lady over a cuppa that Modric is going to United :side


I heard the exact same thing........:shock  lol



Renegade™;11557918 said:


> Would be extremely happy to get Kagawa, Baines and Modric all in this window. It's unlikely but surely SAF knows we need to strengthen CM.


Also theres still a question over CF, not normally the case SAF likes going into a season with just the 3 natural CF's, he normal likes having 4 in his team. Was a lot of talk back in Jan of this year that been looking at Sporting Lisbon 23 year old CF Ricky van Wolfswinkel? His a natural goal scorer, He played 46 times & scored 25 goals in all comps last season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not believing anything from the fucking Mirror, I highly doubt we've even made a bid. Didn't Modric already say he wants to go to Chelsea anyways? 

I'd rather get someone young. Would love to get Asamoah from Udinese.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

asamoah to juve is basically done.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, I'm not believing anything from the fucking Mirror, I highly doubt we've even made a bid. *Didn't Modric already say he wants to go to Chelsea anyways? *
> 
> I'd rather get someone young. Would love to get Asamoah from Udinese.


He did, but I doubt he'd turn down United (or City) if they showed interest. That boat seems to have sailed for Chelsea, unfortunately.

But yeah, Daily Mirror is hardly anything to go by.



> Chelsea are willing to extend the loan of Thibaut Courtois to Atletico Madrid for a second season - but with one important clause.
> 
> The Belgian goalkeeper will not be allowed to play in the UEFA Super Cup between the two sides in Monaco on August 31st.
> 
> ...


Oh c'mon Chelsea. Let the guy play the game. Gives us a better chance to see him up close as well.

Happy he will stay at Atletico for another season though.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

A midfield of Kagawa, Modric, and Scholes? That is terrifying. That's 2012-2013 CL right there.

City has been quiet up until now. I'm just waiting before City sign Cavani.

As for Chelsea, is Hulk Hogan going to Chelsea? It would sound odd but watcha gonna do when Hulamania runs wild in the EPL! :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> He did, but I doubt he'd turn down United (or City) if they showed interest. That boat seems to have sailed for Chelsea, unfortunately.
> 
> But yeah, Daily Mirror is hardly anything to go by.
> 
> ...


chelsea are just SCARED COWARDS.

too bad a midfield of martinez/yaya/silva is better 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:busquets :xavi :andres :messi

:casey


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You don't need the best midfield (or team) to win the Champions League :kobe3


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Asmuch as I would love Modric to sign for United I can't see it happening at all. Firstly he will cost between 30-40 million which is alot of money for United to splash out in one go. Not since Berbatov have we spent that much in one transfer and I just can't see it happening anymore.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> You don't need the best midfield (or team) to win the Champions League :kobe3


As long as you have Drog...

owait.

ftr, I agree with Chelsea's decision to let him leave. So plz don't start that again.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We are being linked with Falcao. It's too good to be true, but just the thought of makes me want to wank myself into oblivion.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't even want to think of a Barca team with Falcao next season if we play them again in the Champions League. 

If we can agree a price for Modric then he'll join us. Don't think there's any doubt about that. Holy fucking shit at our midfield if we add Modric as well. Don't think we'll be able to negotiate a price for him that Spurs will accept though. Can't see them accepting £35m and I'd say that's the max we'll pay for him.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldnt barca face the same problem that madrid had when they wanted to sign :kun, the massive tax or whatever in spain that basically doubles the fee.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Best team in the world to make a comeback next season? If you get Falcao on one wing and Villa/Sanchez on the other, then it's pretty much ruin for everyone.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If United sign Modric where will world class Carrick fit in?

:carrick


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I still wish we go for Luka one more time. I'd love him at Chelsea. And I'm sure he'd still be desperate to join us. Put a quality defensive midfielder next to him and we are in business.

But I doubt it'll happen :sad:










:redknapp


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Carrick Modric Kagawa midfield :jordan2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Carrick would still play as a 2 with Modric. Just means that we're less reliant on Scholes/Fletcher playing as many games.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and he would still be terrible 8*D


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like MAXI has left Liverpool.

:downing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Was he on the team last season? I dont recall hearing his name.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> wouldnt barca face the same problem that madrid had when they wanted to sign :kun, the massive tax or whatever in spain that basically doubles the fee.


(From what I understand/remember) No, because the massive tax applies to release clauses. Atletico accepted a bid slightly below his release clause from City just so he wouldn't go to Madrid, who would've had to have paid about 65-70 million euros to get him. There was talk of them even trying to make City implement a clause in his contract that stops him being sold to Madrid in the future, which never happened. As for Falcao, Atletico seem 'keen' to cash in on him (I assume money problems?), so he could be available for not much more than what they paid for him. Like EGame, I would wank myself into oblivion if he came. I doubt Barca have the cash though, unless a player goes the other way.

Edit: They used the :redknapp smiley in that picture :kagawa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Looks like MAXI has left Liverpool.
> 
> :downing


http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11669/7799758/Maxi-still-at-Liverpool 

:downing :downing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Further clarification on Aguero from Sid Lowe. I was basically right :kun



> Most of you are aware Agüero has a €45m buy-out clause in his new contract. Then how is it Atlético is able to turn down these offers?
> 
> Well, first of all, the buy-out clause only applies to Spanish clubs.
> 
> ...


Obviously in the end he went to City, so Atletico honoured their agreement with Kun. I'm almost certain Madrid would've gone back for this summer and been told to fuck off by Mancini, hence Madrid suddenly refusing to sell Higuain for less than his buyout clause (150 million) despite him wanting away.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Just see this from a M.E.N journalist on twitter



> United on the front of tomorrow's M.E.N., Positive news but not player related and that's all I'm saying.


wonder what it is, probably nothing


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Maybe the Glazer's have paid off a few million debt :hb











And added a further $100m to it.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Could be a new kit deal... :downing


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn twitter making a bloody show of me. (East is East referance intended)


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chief scout Graham Carr signs an 8 year contract (bit late with this but yeah).

Best deal we'll make all summer.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Modric story is up again, The sun are reporting that United are willing to go up to £25m for him

edit: they are going a bit further actually, the headline 'Luka Modric to join Man Utd' is a bit ott though

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-join-Man-Utd-in-25m-deal-from-Tottenham.html

also more interestingly the Mirror are reporting that United are going to bring in Angelo Henriquez for £3m, i know there was an first option on him, but i heard united wanted him to stay in Chile for 1 or 2 more seasons for experience. But perhaps the injury to will keane has changed fergie's mind. But then again the Mirror isnt the most reliable paper






Magsimus said:


> Chief scout Graham Carr signs an 8 year contract (bit late with this but yeah).
> 
> Best deal we'll make all summer.



didnt realise till today that he's Alan Carr's dad


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> (From what I understand/remember) No, because the massive tax applies to release clauses. Atletico accepted a bid slightly below his release clause from City just so he wouldn't go to Madrid, who would've had to have paid about 65-70 million euros to get him. There was talk of them even trying to make City implement a clause in his contract that stops him being sold to Madrid in the future, which never happened. As for Falcao, Atletico seem 'keen' to cash in on him (I assume money problems?), so he could be available for not much more than what they paid for him. Like EGame, I would wank myself into oblivion if he came. I doubt Barca have the cash though, unless a player goes the other way.
> 
> Edit: They used the :redknapp smiley in that picture :kagawa


there's problems surrounding falcao's transfer to atletico. i think they still owe something like 20 mil of the fee to porto, so they may be forced to sell him to be able to completely pay porto back. if that does indeed happen i supposed a few clubs would be going for him, most likely us, barca and chelsea. i presume he would go to barca though.

and graham carr, our chief scout until mark noclues decided he wasnt good enough. heh


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Whats the deal with Albiol? If hes not going to play for Madrid, I want him. :ass


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but i thought arsenal already had the best back 4 in the league? why is he needed


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Albiol is so unlucky to be stuck on the bench, but apparently both Sevilla and Malaga are interested in him so he may get sold as I don't see a player of his quality being happy behind Ramos and Pepe aswell as having Varane around.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't know if true, but read somewhere that Milan are keen on Thiago Alcantara of Barca, but the Catalan club are reluctant to sell because negotiations between the two for Thiago Silva haven't gone their favour.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> but i thought arsenal already had the best back 4 in the league? why is he needed


:downing


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd be happy with just M'Vila for Arsenal. I wouldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The polish coach in his press conference said he thinks Lewandowski will go to United, tbh i dont want to see it happen, I would much rather see Welbeck getting more games


Also Kagawa has scored against the mighty Jordan, they are currently 4-0 up


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Re: Albiol, doubt he'd come over here just to sit on the bench, but as someone else said he could make a go of it in Malaga. Varane will probably be first choice for Madrid in 3 or 4 years. The most important defensive signing we'll make is probably Steve Bould, who will hopefully provide a breath of fresh air on the side of coaching defensively. There isn't anything wrong with our defence in terms of personnel. We have two players that are among the best in the league, but they don't seem in sync when playing with each other. Some solid coaching on basic defending will go a long way to us getting the best out of a very talented back 4. 

Poland's coach apparently says Lewandowski is going to United. Probably lost in translation as unless Utd want to dump £30m or more on him, he ain't going nowhere. +they need a midfielder 10x more urgently. Also apparently says Kuba is off & Piszczek is off to Madrid. No idea where Reuters got this from. WUM.

I'd LOL if Fergie plays Kagawa in a 4-4-2, that'd be the worst thing for him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't see why we'd sign Lewandowski when we have Welbeck and Hernandez, we'll probably be playing Rooney as a lone striker next season anyways. We need to get a fucking CM, would be ridiculous to sign a striker. 

As for Kagawa, I could see Ferguson experimenting a bit with him, but I do think he will end up playing behind Rooney in a 4-5-1.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Just see this from a M.E.N journalist on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> wonder what it is, probably nothing


A kit deal?

:mark:

BETTER THAN POINTS


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> A kit deal?
> 
> :mark:
> 
> BETTER THAN POINTS


was about a fanzone


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

arsenal linked to polish backup goalie after stopping penalty

source: joel.com

:wenger


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

me saying TYTON was shit in my psv fm game is what spurred him on to save that.

chezzers tho, didnt catch either of them :downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:terry :bridge


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

> Newcastle are on the verge of signing Ajax midfielder Vurnon Anita for £7million.
> Anita, 23, plays at left back for the Dutch club but he is also a useful defensive midfielder.
> 
> Newcastle had checked on various Ajax players but signing Anita would cover for the possible exits of Danny Simpson and Cheick Tiote.
> ...


From the Daily Mail, Talkshite also seem convinced.

Any good? :hmm:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah Anita is quite a good player, very versatile aswell as they said can play LB and CDM comfortably and also LM if needed.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I get worried when I see Newcastle are signing new players recently, they seem to inevitably be ace. Alan Carr's dad is on fire at the moment for them.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm just waiting for the news that Villa have signed Holt...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

L'Equipe are saying Nasri isnt in Mancini's plans for next season and could be off to Inter, i think L'Equipe are usually reliable they were the ones to break the news of hazard to chelsea


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> :terry :bridge


At first I thought the video's title was John Terry vs Wayne Bridge football RAPE. Terry has a bad rep but even I thought that was a bit slanderous.



TheIllusiveMan said:


> I'm just waiting for the news that Villa have signed Holt...


It seems inevitable, if Lerner offers £6 million then you can have him. I can only see Holty declining after maxing out his effort and potential this past season, it would be a good time to cash in on him.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> It seems inevitable, if Lerner offers £6 million then you can have him. I can only see Holty declining after maxing out his effort and potential this past season, it would be a good time to cash in on him.


That's a very good offer for a 32 year old. I only hope that if we do get him he keeps the form that he had last season, hopefully for another couple of seasons. Could be a great partnership with Bent. We need another goal scorer to partner with him. Heskey was just trash, waste of £3million...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nasri isnt going anywhere. why on earth wouldnt he be in bobby's plans? pile of crap


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

6 million for Holt is absurd. He's old and I honestly can't see him replicating last season despit the fact he is good.I was a bit non-plussed last season when Pulis spent about 10 million on Crouch when he was 31 or something.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Villa should try and get McGeady. I've heard Sunderland are in for him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd be so jelly if United got Lewandowski. 

The Polish Prince has become one of my favorite players over this past season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently we've sent people to chile to sign matias rodriguez. oooo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Never heard of him or seen him, any good?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i havent seen him, i've heard of him through fm, i've read that he's a right sided player and is very similar to maggio. great stamina and pace, a good crosser too, so he would probably be a winger, possibly opens the door for kolarov to be moved on with zaba becoming the backup lb. i like it though, hopefully get him for cheapish and not pay outlandish fees for a squad player.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That makes sense then. Although I rate Zabaleta above Richards for the right back berth.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone here heard about the RDM handed a one year managerial role at Chelsea yet or is it just rumours? :downing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Very strong rumours

a few big chelsea news reporters are all over it


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

it was on Chelsea TV, one of their presenters said it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We need a striker. We're not going to win let alone challenge for anything with that absolute embarrassment as our striker next season.

Cheque book out, Roman. £40-50m in the direction of Napoli or Atletico. I don't give a fuck which one it is.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

But Roman only splashes the big bucks on strikers that are past it... :torres


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

But But but he may find his form again :torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

needs some more crucial pre season goals.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I and readead are the only Chelsea fans on here that still believe :torres will eventually get back to form.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

You should do a trade with Liverpool.

Carroll is the white Drogba.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

torres will show all of you when he wins us the prestigious barclays asia trophy

also in less retarded news, di matteo almost confirmed! hooray!

also, apparently giroud might go to us. Monte apparently want something from us that arsenal cant offer. a competent striker on loan. they want lukaku instead of chamakh

for 20 mill, could be a great buy


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Delighted to hear about Di Matteo. Whether it works as a long term option or not, he deserbes a chance after his performance last season. Must be a fairytale for him. From getting fired at West brom to winning the Champions League in a season.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Lavezzi too PSG almost done according too Sky....
Also rumours of Djourou going too Napoli


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lavezzi is confirmed for 25 mil, his buyout clause. good piece of business, he and pastore is lethal in itself, not counting the undoubted others that will be brought in.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Would have loved him. Especially for that price.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

According to L'Equipe, Thiago Silva to PSG is also a done deal (40-50M €). It will be official tomorrow.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

ABKiss said:


> According to L'Equipe, Thiago Silva to PSG is also a done deal (40-50M €). It will be official tomorrow.


Dont think that will happen. Could be good business for milan though. 50 million is a lot tbh.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Silva would walk into any team in the world. Great piece of business if this is true.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Apparently if we sell Baines and Fellaini for a combined £35m, we'll bid for Adam Johnson and James Milner for a combined £42m.

People get paid to come up with that utter tripe ffs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

PSG will be fun to play with in FIFA 13 :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lequipe is full of shit. said nasri was leaving, and im pretty sure they said rooney to psg for 100 mil too. milan dont need to sell silva, so i dont see him going.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> lequipe is full of shit. said nasri was leaving, and im pretty sure they said rooney to psg for 100 mil too. milan dont need to sell silva, so i dont see him going.


What the report was saying is, _if_ the right offer comes, City would not decline it. The Rooney story was made up by a spanish journalist.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No way Thiago Silva is let go by Milan, they don't need to sell him and 40m is fucking ridiculous for a defender even one as good as Silva.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™;11575970 said:


> No way Thiago Silva is let go by Milan, they don't need to sell him and 40m is fucking ridiculous for a defender even one as good as Silva.


Except they have accepted the offer (according to a lot of reports in Italy).

Also, Milan and most Serie A clubs (apart from Juve) are not financially good at all.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pft "reports" mean shit as Kiz said lequipe is usually full of it anyway. Until I see something official from Milan or PSG I don't believe it.

If it does go through, 40m for a defender is fucking insane. Absolutely ridiculous.

PSG already have Alex, Sakho, Lugano and Bisevac to play CB too, crazy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Pft "reports" mean shit as Kiz said lequipe is usually full of it anyway. Until I see something official from Milan or PSG I don't believe it.
> 
> If it does go through, 40m for a defender is fucking insane. Absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> PSG already have Alex, Sakho, Lugano and Bisevac to play CB too, crazy.


I remember you going on and on about Rooney not saying he wanted to leave United in 2010-11 when reports had already confirmed he had.

Egg gon' be on yo' face again!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we would've offered the same deal, possibly included dzeko, yet milan turned it down. why would they suddenly accept the same amount from psg?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> I remember you going on and on about Rooney not saying he wanted to leave United in 2010-11 when reports had already confirmed he had.
> 
> Egg gon' be on yo' face again!


Yeah but when they're just "reports" it's different to when you hear it from the player/manager/club etc. Hell if we all thought every "report" was true then Man City would be signing half the players in the world this window. Come on son.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

APPARENTLY Arsenal have signed Giroud for 13 million + Chamakh bro. :wenger

I'm going to bang my head if this ends up being as genuine as the M'Vila "signing."


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is that apparent?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Leonardo has said they'll be speaking to Thiago this week so it looks pretty legit.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ HOL Twitter :cool2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats just what a team playing 343 like Napoli need is Djourou in defence , especially for 8 million.

:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unless silva has said he wants to go to psg, then this just makes zero sense. leonardo plays a big part in his early career i presume but still, it's a big risk to leave milan to psg. but i guess a lot of players to that risk to join us.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Yeah but when they're just "reports" it's different to when you hear it from the player/manager/club etc. Hell if we all thought every "report" was true then Man City would be signing half the players in the world this window. Come on son.


Yes, but when reports are widespread in the country that the news is taking place and then a director from that football club says they are going to speak to the player, why continue to doubt the validity?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I dont live in England so I didnt see as much of it from out here, but from what I heard and read it seemed like a bit of fishing for controversy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm talking about Italy and France.

I get why you don't believe every story, because a lot are tabloid crap, but sometimes you gotta check more, rather than ruling it out straight away.

Especially with Milan who are stingy as fuck with money.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tbf it looks like the leonardo talking to silva story originated from goal, who havent been adverse to making up quotes before.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Just the other day Thiago Silva himself said he was happy at Milan and wasn't considering moving to another club (City, Barca, PSG etc) and Milan said they didn't want to sell him or Ibra, they want to keep their star players. Hence when I see this pop up a day later and the fact that it's just reports atm, just didn't feel real.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think he will go to PSG, just saying.

It's obvious he wanted to go to Barca, but they couldn't afford him.

I also find it funny that Pato is coming out to confirm that he is staying, as if anyone wants him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

per some french radio/montipeiller coach, arsenal have put in a bid for Giroud. Giroud wants to move to Arsenal, and the club is willing to sell.

Hmm. Question is...he is coming to aid RVP...or to replace him?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The nick powell to united rumours have started again, with fees ranging from £4m to £6m


Also Kagawa is playing for Japan tomorrow, against australia at 11am, so should be free to have a medical after that


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

According to danish newspapers Krohn-Dehli is leaving Brondby this summer, and his dream destination is apparently England.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

alfonsaaberg said:


> According to danish newspapers Krohn-Dehli is leaving Brondby this summer, and his dream destination is apparently England.


To Fulham, as Dempsey's replacement. :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

this is from a football agents twitter page, he is from a company who represents a couple of united players, the company also represents ravel morrison :side:



> Just be told by sum1 that should no!! Luka Modric has agreed terms with Man United. It's now between Spurs and United to agree on the fee.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Agent_mb


hmm dont know if fergie would spend £25+m on a 27 year old, would be great to see him at united though


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BOSS said:


> To Fulham, as Dempsey's replacement. :side:


Huh so Dempsey is signing for us afterall


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sorry. Clint wants Champions League football.

:downing


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

But he's too old for Wenger :downing


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

united_07 said:


> this is from a football agents twitter page, he is from a company who represents a couple of united players, the company also represents ravel morrison :side:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm dont know if fergie would spend £25+m on a 27 year old, would be great to see him at united though


*Modric can agree terms with whoever he wants but I really can't see Spurs selling him, especially after turning down multiple bids from Chelsea last season when all kinds of crazy figures were rumoured to have been offered.

I'd like to see them lose him but wouldn't be too glad to see him move to United. Although if Berbatov is anything to go by he'll struggle, have an awesome season and then rot on the bench.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Silva is slightly overrated IMO. He's good, even elite. But people talk about him as if he's the worlds best, which he is not.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Whos better, Mata or Silva?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Whos better, Mata or Silva?


Keith Andrews


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, agreeing terms with Modric isn't the hard bit. Won't be surprised to see Levy sell Modric to United for like £20m to get back at us for stealing their Champions League spot :



Irish Jet said:


> Silva is slightly overrated IMO. He's good, even elite. But people talk about him as if he's the worlds best, which he is not.


You think everyone is overrated!



redeadening said:


> Whos better, Mata or Silva?


Silva. Although I think Irish Jet was talking about Thigao Silva, not David.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

David Silva > Juan Mata


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

David Silva and Mata are very close.

Thiago Silva is the best centre half of the 3 though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> You think everyone is overrated!


I laughed this off last time you accused me of this, starting to realise it's true but fuck it, THEY ARE!:

As for Silva, he's a very good player. But I've seen him have some shit games, notably in very BIG games. Was dire against Arsenal at the Emirates this year and his mistake cost them a win over Juventus at the San Siro. Remember Rooney absolutely tearing him a new one at OT two seasons ago too in a 4-0 loss.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I thoroughly agree that Thiago Silva is not at the elite level of the likes of Vidic, Kompany and Chiellini.

I rate Hummels over him too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Peak of his career and he chooses to go to PSG. 

Enjoy going down in history as a nobody (if true).


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Whos better, Mata or Silva?


David Silva is better than Juan Mata at the moment. Not by huge margin though. Also the former has more experience than the latter. Nonetheless, I see the potential in Mata to surpass him at some point in future.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

edit: nevermind it wasnt true


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Liverpool are prepared to fight off interest from Bundesliga side Schalke for free agent Salomon Kalou, 26, who left Chelsea at the end of the season.


:jay2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. do. not. want. fuck kalou


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Kalou and Downing on the wings.

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:kenny


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuuck didnt realise japan vs australia was on tv, so decided to go the gym, did anyone watch it? how did kagawa do?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i just got home, it was 1-1, kagawa was subbed near the end. havent seen any of the match tho, i'll read about it. it was actually a pretty strong japan team, nagatomo, endo, honda and kagawa all started, our team was pretty ordinary even by australian standards. 

and it sounds like kagawa was pretty quiet, some nice passing but little influence. i didnt watch it though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

united_07 said:


> fuuck didnt realise japan vs australia was on tv, so decided to go the gym, did anyone watch it? how did kagawa do?


watched 5 mins, saw australia bomb an easy chance by hitting the bar and switched it back off. i know we had a bloke carded after 55 mins or so and it ended 1-1.

Kagawa and Honda i heard were pretty decent for Japan.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i just got home, it was 1-1, kagawa was subbed near the end. havent seen any of the match tho, i'll read about it. it was actually a pretty strong japan team, nagatomo, endo, honda and kagawa all started, our team was pretty ordinary even by australian standards.
> 
> and it sounds like kagawa was pretty quiet, some nice passing but little influence. i didnt watch it though.





Rush said:


> watched 5 mins, saw australia bomb an easy chance by hitting the bar and switched it back off. i know we had a bloke carded after 55 mins or so and it ended 1-1.
> 
> Kagawa and Honda i heard were pretty decent for Japan.


ah ok thanks, as long as he didnt get injured





just saw this on the official united site, a good interview with Raphael Honigstein on Kagawa



Spoiler: spoiler






> *Kagawa only wanted United*
> 
> As United supporters around the world await the completion of Shinji Kagawa’s transfer to Old Trafford, we catch up with Bundesliga expert Raphael Honigstein to shed light on the player set to become the Reds’ first Japanese signing…
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently the australian sending off was akin to the greece/poland game, two yellows for fouls that werent there, we got a soft penalty, japan had someone sent off and then the game ended with us having set up for a free kick then the ref blew time before we took it :lmao


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I watched the full 90.

Kagawa and Honda were the best for Japan in my opinion.

The ref was pathetic though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently russian media are reporting Nani has agreed personal terms with Anzhi, would be surprised if this was true, and the rumoured fee was €50m, around £40m, but tbh at that price i would say sell, if it meant bringing in a couple of players


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

united_07 said:


> apparently russian media are reporting Nani has agreed personal terms with Nani, would be surprised if this was true, and the rumoured fee was €50m, around £40m, but tbh at that price i would say sell, if it meant bringing in a couple of players


Nani is buying himself for 40m? Waste of money imo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That'd be great for United if true. Would be surprised that Nani would want to go to Russia, but Anzhi do have some good players I suppose.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Nani is buying himself for 40m? Waste of money imo


:downing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hooray for racism

great business for united too


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Could to hear Nani has agreed personal terms with himself :downing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> United agree Powell deal
> 
> Manchester United is delighted to announce it has reached agreement with Crewe Alexandra for the transfer of Nick Powell for an undisclosed fee.
> 
> ...


good signing, from what ive seen of him he has looked promising


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He does look promising but he could do with a year out on loan at a Championship club, us perhaps. Kid looks like a real talent but he was at League 2 level so it's hard to judge just how good he was.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Have seen nothing of him except those two goals, supposed to be a massive diver according to a Crewe fan that was on Talksport around two weeks ago.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sounds like he will fit in nicely at United then :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> He does look promising but he could do with a year out on loan at a Championship club, us perhaps. Kid looks like a real talent but he was at League 2 level so it's hard to judge just how good he was.


one rumour is that he will stay till january then go out on loan to a championship team





Silent Alarm said:


> Have seen nothing of him except those two goals, supposed to be a massive diver according to a Crewe fan that was on Talksport around two weeks ago.


yeah i also read on a crewe forum that he is quite full of himself, but that could just be bitter crewe fans who dont want to see him leave


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Could to hear Nani has agreed personal terms with himself :downing


Nothing better than self confidence :downing


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rockhead's sig is quite hypnotic...Not as hot as Seb's though...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:fergie


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Glad we snapped up Powell, when watched him in League 2 Play off final, goal aside (Which was pretty awesome) he looked very mature for his age, played it simple at times but good passing range on him the downside was other times tried pulling off "Hollywood" like pass which no where near when could played it simple, but if got belief & touch arrogance to try it & keeps working on it then that’s ok with me. Look forward to seeing how he does for us, think does need loan spell (To either PL club or Championship club) but as seen with Smalling if you have got the talent then can make step up, he went from non league to Fulham to us with ease & Ox at Arsenal league 1 to PL & Now at Euros with England, so it can be done.

With Powell signed I imagine Kagawa be next on list, his finished with Japan & hopefully fly in to Manchester in next few days & puts his signature on contract & that’s be all sorted out, next on list RB, LB & CM.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Wayne Rooney's coming back to Everton...

as a one off to play in Tony Hibbert's testimonial match. Apparently. Will be weird as fuck seeing him in an Everton kit again.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Isnt rooney booed like crazy every time he goes there?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Isnt rooney booed like crazy every time he goes there?


Not anymore, last time we played United at Goodison there wasn't much booing at all. A lot of Evertonians don't really hate him anymore, more respect how he's become a world class player and that we were lucky to have him play for us.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Plus you were adequately compensated.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Apparently Thiago Silva wanted to more money than everyone is the squad bar Messi. Lol. 

It will be interesting to see who we target now that Silva and Hummels are off the radar.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cheapalona will probably convert another midfielder to defender :tito


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gylfi is joining liverpool, just waiting for swansea to appoint a new manager so he can explain the situation to them. momo diame and gaston ramirez also on their radar.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> gylfi is joining liverpool, just waiting for swansea to appoint a new manager so he can explain the situation to them. momo diame and gaston ramirez also on their radar.


:mark:

Gylfi and possibly Ramirez


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't watch too much Gylfi while he was at the Swans but he looks great on YouTube (lol).

Really want Ramirez. He looks the goods.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Giroud to Arsenal for 12m by the end of the week. Not bad.

Maybe we can include Chamakh or Park in that...


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Yep, may see Chamakh moving on loan there. Sounds good, RMC usually reliable and now L'Equipe saying done deal. £9.65m in pounds, great deal if this is true. Not sure why people are saying this means the end for RvP though, we needed another striker as Podolski will play on the left.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

And still nothing in the defensive area.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Probably the best transfer window Arsenal have had so far in ages. Needed another forward and got two good options alongside RVP. id say they should aim for one more LB and maybe a DM if they can get M'Villa they may just win something :wenger


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't mind our LBs, I think Gibbs is good but just can't seem to stay fit long enough. A player who could fill in at LB or RB would be ideal, but we have more pressing needs tbh.

Yeah, if we do pull this off (Telegraph saying paperwork to be done, they'd rarely be that bold) & M'Vila then that's 3 class players in before pre-season with (hopefully) no big players going out. New players, settled squad, players from last year bedded in & hopefully no crisis start. We could do some good things in 12/13.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How are you going to balance both RvP and Giroud? Both internationals. Both top scorers in the league last year. Someone is going to get pissed off. 

Unless you play RvP behind Giroud. And in that case you guys are starting to look boss.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'd love to see us sign another striker and Giroud sounds like a good fit. I'm all for us losing Chamakh, hopefully for sale rather than via loan but I don't think we'll let Park go, he's too valuable commodity in the modern world of football (captain of a country with a wide open footballing market.) So we'll keep hold of him and feature him off the bench and Carling Cup to boost shirt sales in the far east.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

> AC Milan owner and president Silvio Berlusconi has conceded that he is powerless to prevent Thiago Silva from joining Paris Saint-Germain.
> 
> Italian sources claim that Milan vice-president Adriano Galliani is currently in the French capital conducting negotiations with PSG, who are readying a mega bid for the Brazilian defender.
> 
> ...


Thiago silva is leaving Milan now. 46 million is a lot really, even for a defender as good as silva. 

What i dont get is why he chose psg? Why them? Does he want to ruin his carrer going there? He is in his peak and wants to go to PSG. It is a really stupid decision by Silva. He should have gone to a bigger and better club instead of PSG.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Joel said:


> How are you going to balance both RvP and Giroud? Both internationals. Both top scorers in the league last year. Someone is going to get pissed off.
> 
> Unless you play RvP behind Giroud. And in that case you guys are starting to look boss.


That's the question. What I think will happen will be Giroud will be a straight up backup to RvP, as we definitely need someone who can step in for him as he got knackered towards the end of last season, and we can't rely on him staying fit all season again. You also make a good point in that we could play RvP behind Giroud, which would solve our AMF problem I suppose (although I still think we're on the lookout for one but who knows). Much more room for rotation up front as we have players who can step in for Podolski when he needs a rest, and if Giroud is injured we can play Podolski down the middle. Much better than putting all our eggs in one basket and praying RvP will be fit. I still think we'll sign an AMF though, and maybe a defensive signing if a few go out. But I don't know, if M'Vila signs I can see us playing Wilshere behind the striker, and Arteta alongside M'Vila. Hard to predict until we know who we have.

Sign these 3, an AMF depending on transfers, get a backup GK in, clear out the deadwood and renew Theo & RvP's contracts. Arsenal summers never go according to plan, but if they did that would probably be what would happen.

BTW, what's going on with Hulk > Chelsea? Seems to have gone quiet for some reason.

Also sad to hear Wilshere has deleted his Twitter account because of a few idiots saying he'd failed a drugs test. Absolute wanker if you make stuff like that up.

That's a massive statement of intent by PSG, and they are no doubt going after more. They'll compete for the big titles in years to come.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im amazed silva is going. 40 mil is a shitload of money, especially for a defender.

hulk to chelsea seemed done a bit before, probably just needs to be ticked off.

funny how the richest club in the world hasnt bought the universe yet like everyone said they would. martinez would be off to barca, but apparently they cant afford the buyout clause of 35 mil euros, which is what bilbao arent budging from. i expect he may be our first signing. actually not that will probably be rodriguez


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Thiago silva is leaving Milan now. 46 million is a lot really, even for a defender as good as silva.
> 
> What i dont get is why he chose psg? Why them? Does he want to ruin his carrer going there? He is in his peak and wants to go to PSG. It is a really stupid decision by Silva. He should have gone to a bigger and better club instead of PSG.


1. you're playing in paris
2. his paycheck is going to be even bigger than before
3. psg are building towards something big, and people want to be a part of that. that's why robinho came here, why silva came here, etc etc. it's a risk, and life's all about risks.
4. how many bigger and better clubs were there? if he was going to milan, it was either us, psg or anzhi. we weren't going to bid 40 mil for a defender when we have the best in the world and a very good defender who have an excellent understanding of each other. so i didnt think he would go, but i cant understand why he is.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

From Goal.com



> PSG prepare €50m offer for Thiago Silva
> EXCLUSIVE: The French giants are willing to pay €42 million up front for the AC Milan defender, who has been offered *a monthly salary of close to €1m* to persuade him to leave San Siro.


WTF? :fpalm 

No wonder he chose them. Players going for the $$ now. Apparently they are willing to lure Ibrahimovic from Milan as well.

Imagining Milan next season without those two :downing

On Arsenal getting Giroud, thats a very good deal. Would have loved us to snatch him from Wenger's noses though instead of splashing £30m+ on a fat ass called Hulk (hoping he proves me wrong).

If there is any club I want to see mount a serious challenge in the EPL next season, it's Liverpool. They have been down and out for like 3 seasons now, right? Want to see more from Stevie G and his troops. They are seriously in need of quality signings to propel them right back into top four contention though. From the sign of things, I think it will be a slow steady build up for the Reds.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bit hard to say that when hazard will be earning not far away from that figure.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> From Goal.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell no. Let them stay where they are :terry

Hulk to Chelsea isn't close to being done. Atm, Porto want more than the £38m we are reported to be offering. Hopefully we get priced out.

Still holding out on a defensive midfielder. Oh and a striker because Torres isn't serious.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ You would be where we are now in a few seasons if you hadn't fluked the CL win 



Joel said:


> How are you going to balance both RvP and Giroud? Both internationals. Both top scorers in the league last year. Someone is going to get pissed off.
> 
> Unless you play RvP behind Giroud. And in that case you guys are starting to look boss.


Different style of player so i assume that you can balance both in the starting side and in terms of how much game time they get. RVP has had what, 1 season free from a injury thats kept him out for a bit, i wouldn't gamble that when you can snap up a player like Giroud for under 10 mil. Really hope Montpellier can get another striker to be as boss next season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> *Hell no. Let them stay where they are *:terry
> 
> Hulk to Chelsea isn't close to being done. Atm, Porto want more than the £38m we are reported to be offering. Hopefully we get priced out.
> 
> Still holding out on a defensive midfielder. Oh and a striker because Torres isn't serious.


Have mercy on :downing


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I though Hulk to chelse was a done deal. Still think he would go to chelsea.

Wasnt Silva linked with barcelona? Oh yeah barcelona could not afford him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

serious links with bale bandied about. this would be amazing if we played him on the wing. inconstant yes, but on his day he's damn near unplayable. if we could get him for 25-30 mil, especially if 'arry leaves i'd be stoked.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> And still nothing in the defensive area.


There's still some hullabaloo about M'Vila to Arsenal. It's being mentioned that M'Vila will be a Gunner by the end of the Euros.




Chain Gang solider said:


> Probably the best transfer window Arsenal have had so far in ages. Needed another forward and got two good options alongside RVP. id say they should aim for one more LB and maybe a DM if they can get M'Villa they may just win something :wenger


We signed Podolski so early and now Giroud is almost done. The deal with M'Vila is still not off. It's difficult to believe that this is Arsene and Arsenal. But I'm loving it. As you guys say, next season is our season! :cool2




Joel said:


> How are you going to balance both RvP and Giroud? Both internationals. Both top scorers in the league last year. Someone is going to get pissed off.
> 
> Unless you play RvP behind Giroud. And in that case you guys are starting to look boss.


van Persie will play behind Giroud in his favorite position. The rumors going on are that van Persie will leave for free next-to-next season, and Giroud is being prepared as his eventual successor. The good thing here is that Giroud has rejected all other clubs in favor of Arsenal.

Next season, I reckon van Persie will play as a CAM/second striker behind Giroud, with Podolski on the left and Chamberlain/Walcott on the right.

Wenger has a knack of using his players everywhere, so we may revert back to 4-3-3, with Podolski and Giroud on the left and right and van Persie in the middle.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> ^ You would be where we are now in a few seasons if you hadn't fluked the CL win


You'd been dead and buried ages ago if _you_ didn't fluke a CL win in 2005. Bloody ghost goals and all! :jt2



Rush said:


> Different style of player so i assume that you can balance both in the starting side and in terms of how much game time they get. RVP has had what, 1 season free from a injury thats kept him out for a bit, i wouldn't gamble that when you can snap up a player like Giroud for under 10 mil. Really hope Montpellier can get another striker to be as boss next season.


Oh definitely. There is no way they shouldn't bring him in. Just was wondering whether they'd be able to keep both happy. I guess Giroud will be in a "settling phase" anyway, so you won't have to play him week in, week out. Quality for Arsenal though. They are a few guys away from having a squad that can challenge if they are in the right frame of mind. I'd actually say they are further ahead than us.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm hating PSG right now. They're looting Serie A of their best players. First it was Sirigu, Sissoko, Pastore, Motta, and now it looks like Lavezzi and Thiago too. God damn it. There are still rumours of Pato going there too.

It's annoying how Italian managers being successful outside Italy only seems to have a negative effect on Serie A rather than a positive one. Italy are victims of their own success in producing too many good coaches.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

giroud on the right would be a mistake. he's a FOCAL POINT, at least podolski has played left wing before. it'll be a narrow front 3 imo, dependent on whether rvp stays or goes.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Giroud and Podolski :mark: Robin who?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Pastore was stupid for snubbing Chelsea in favor of PSG. What a stupid player! And, Chelsea are stupider for not signing Lavezzi when he was available for 25 million.

Edit:

@ Kiz Arsene played Bendtner on the right wing and Ramsey as an anchor man, so I wouldn't put it past him.

In all likeliness, it's van Perise behind Giroud though, or, Giroud will be rotated.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The most likely thing though is we get Giroud and VP leaves.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bananas said:


> The most likely thing though is we get Giroud and VP leaves.


van Persie wouldn't leave because this is already painting itself as our most efficient and productive transfer window in years. And, the transfer window hasn't even been kicked yet!

If money becomes a factor in terms of wages, I'm unsure if we could compete there. I think van Persie will stay. Podolski, Giroud, and possibly M'Vila; what more could van Persie want at Arsenal? A 150k paycheck? That's looking likely too. A 250k? Blue is the color.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we rejected hazard demanding 200k a week, we're not accepting a 29 year old injury prone striker for 250k.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You will accept it cause he's better than all your strikers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's not better than :kun


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes he is. Easily. And that's no slight on Kun either who is the second best striker in the league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how on earth is rvp "easily" better than :kun? that's ridiculous.

rvp has had 2 great seasons and the rest have been filled with injury and inconsistency. did he have the best season in the league? yes. is he better than :kun and :rooney "easily"? absolutely not.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd take Kun over RVP. RVP is talented but he's basically a strong tackle away from getting put on the shelf for a few weeks. Last season was the highest amount of games he's ever played in a season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

RVP's been the best striker in the league for ages now, it's just he's had injuries so he hasn't been able to show it on a consistent basis. Ever since 08/09 he's been godly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and injuries is exactly why i dont want him anywhere near here. 200 odd k a week for someone who could be out for 6 months from sneezing. no thanks. i'd much rather leave our strikeforce alone and if one of tevez/dzeko leaves have guidetti slot in there. we're no longer in a position to be held ransom over wages to attract players, we're the champions, players should want to come here, and if they want to much, too bad. he should be coming with the desire to win trophies in the best team in england, not to collect his last big paycheck.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

But by the same token, you can't go into contract negotiations with World Class players and offer them the same as what Wayne Bridge makes. You pay Tevez 200k a week, so going from that logic, van Persie is worth at least 200k too. You've made a rod for your own back by giving players silly money to begin with.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that was when we didnt have a premier league title and the best team in the league as two very good reasons to join. bridge joined for the money. tevez arguably joined for the money. players cannot just say they want so and so amount of money and expect us to accept it cos we need players. fact is we dont. we dont need rvp, we did fine without him.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

We don't need Van Persie. We have Aguero, Balotelli, Tevez and Dzeko.

I think if the rumours are true about Bale, then we should keep Dzeko, because I believe he would be pretty good with an actual winger putting the ball on his head. 

And if any of those leave, then I'd like to see Guidetti get a go, would be a good forth striker.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I reckon you could use a top class target man centre forward though. Dzeko hasn't really worked out for you and if you were to replace him with van Persie, surely you'd be much better equiped to challenge for the Champions League then. Dzeko's a weird case, as I don't think he actually works that well as a targetman which seems odd given his height and body shape. His best form came when he was paired with Grafite at Wolfsburg where the Brazilian was the back to goal striker and Dzeko was the striker free to roam.

Everything isn't hunky dory at City right now. You only won the title on goal difference. There's still room for improvement.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

of course there's room for improvement, but we have 4 top class strikers right now. there's no other club in the world with 4 top class guys. we should be focusing on a winger first, then a backup defender, then a midfielder, and then if need be a striker. we may have won it on goal difference, but we also scored 93 goals, so it's van persie isnt important at all. very unimportant actually.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Di Matteo appointed permanent manager on a 2 year contract.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

It's about bloody time they gave him the contract. I was wondering why it was taking so long, after a while I thought they weren't going to give it to him. Glad that he's got it, really turned that team around.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kun will have eclipsed RVP's entire injury-ravaged career in a couple of years. Put money on him winning the golden boot next season. Before this season Rooney was comfortably above RVP as well, this year has been the first season where RVP has fulfilled his talent. At the moment I would say he's the best in the world after Benzema, but I would much rather have Kun.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I love Argentina, but van Persie is a better striker TODAY than Kun. At the age of 28, of course, Kun would have eclipsed van Persie. Not only van Persie, but Kun would have eclipsed most strikers in the history of football.

In the PL, it's van Persie, Rooney, Kun--in that order.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm genuinley shocked that Van Persie is 29 , and 8 years at Arsenal. 

Guy still has a great almost 1 in 2 record despite his injury problems.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes. van Persie's record at Arsenal is amazing. You just wonder what he would be like without all those injuries interrupting his reign. Sigh...


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Just hope the Giroud deal wrapped up asap and announced on arsenal.com in the next few days. Think he will turn out to be decent player for us. Need a guy like him to give us a bit of physicality up front. Just hope he don't go the same way as Gervinho and Chamakh though and flop. 

Hearing that the M'Villa deal is still a goer. Him and a decent CB would be nice but if not, I will be happy with our summer business provided we hang on to RVP and shift some of the dead weight. Think Bendtner may have added a few £££'s to his price tag with that brace against Portugal. Arsh to Zenit I expect to be done shortly.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Di Matteo appointed permanent manager on a 2 year contract.


Delighted for him. A Champions League triumph alone warrants at least a one year contract IMO. Glad he's gotten two.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rumours are :arry has left Spurs, after denying it yesterday

saw this on twitter :lmao

Exclusive: Harry Redknapp press conference confirmed for 2145. Studio just being set up now:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad to hear about Di matteo getting a 2 year contract, he deserves it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Arry's gone :redknapp



Abk92 said:


> If there is any club I want to see mount a serious challenge in the EPL next season, it's Liverpool. They have been down and out for like 3 seasons now, right? Want to see more from Stevie G and his troops. They are seriously in need of quality signings to propel them right back into top four contention though. From the sign of things, I think it will be a slow steady build up for the Reds.


Ew.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

haribo said:


> Arry's gone :redknapp
> 
> 
> 
> Ew.


:terry


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Redknapp to take the Barca job... You heard it hear first... 

Trffic


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Now can Spurs fall back to mediocrity please?

And give us Modric now.

Cheers.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

'arry gone. Sad & funny at the same time. Won't be able to see his end-of-season collapses, his head-out-the-window interviews or his idiotic comments throughout the season. Spurs may get someone like AVB and maintain top 4 credentials though, unless players see this as a bad move and leave. Awful timing for him to be sacked now though.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Relatively pleased 'Arry has gone. I struggle to recall a bigger hypocritical shit spouter than him in a management role.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


>


*Haha excellent, could do with one that feature quotes from him earlier today (or was it yesterday) saying he wouldn't be leaving Spurs. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If Spurs are smart, they'll hire Martinez.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

modric plz

you can keep everyone else, except for that new belgian defender they just signed

trffic

:arry


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow Levy is so stupid sometimes with the decisions he makes. I am shocked by this. This makes less sense then Chelsea taking so long to give Di Matteo a new deal.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thats only because abra has a hard on for pep


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

As much as I dislike Harry and find the news very funny, I do feel slightly sorry for him as he's essentially been punished for overachieving in the first half of the season, and for Chelsea winning the Champions League.

I reckon Spurs will go for Moyes, and then Martinez will go to Everton.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

'arry being sacked is ridiculous. he missed the champions league by a technicality, and has done a superb job with spurs. how quickly they turn when the chips are down.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

no more wheelin' and dealin' for spurs now


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Would love to see MARTINEZ get the job , he could do wonders with the players spurs have.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

from what i've read i think its more a case of Arry wanting more money and Levy telling him to jump.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

:kean to takeover imo





















































:troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:kenny needs a job


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Harsh on Harry. Levy backhanded him into quitting.

If Spurs sign AVB, Martinez, or the best of the lot--Moyes, this could be a really good turn-around. A part of me doesn't want Moyes at Tottenham though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united wont let moyes go to spurs


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I find it hilarious that :kean is still in a job .


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Same. Can't believe he hasn't been poached for the Barcelona job yet.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> united wont let moyes go to spurs


Moyes is Sir Alex's successor at United, so that would be reasonable.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Harry Redknapp will reportedly be paid £3,000,000 in compensation by Tottenham, which after tax will equate to approximately £3,000,000.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I find it hilarious that :kean is still in a job .


Yeah I laugh every day about how he's still in charge of our assault to get back in the Premiership.:no:



AndreBaker said:


> Harry Redknapp will reportedly be paid £3,000,000 in compensation by Tottenham, which after tax will equate to approximately £3,000,000.


:lmao

Priceless.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Moyes can fuck off to Spurs, I don't want him anywhere near United.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

liverpool have agreed to 6 mil for juve winger milos krasic.

funny when last year juve wanted what, 25-30 mil? or what that over his original transfer from moscow?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> liverpool have agreed to 6 mil for juve winger milos krasic.
> 
> funny when last year juve wanted what, 25-30 mil? or what that over his original transfer from moscow?


probably not true, for the past year he has been linked nearly every club, his agent is desperate to try and get him a move somewhere


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The moment of horror when you see Demba Ba trending worldwide, know it can't be good news.

Sky Italia are now reporting that Galatasaray have signed #NUFC striker Demba Ba for a fee of €11 million.

Be bullshit, go on.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why would he wanna go there?

I thought we were gonna get him, or atleast spurs


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*shrug*

But if he was to go better than it's abroad. Decent profit as well. Spurs are in CRISIS, bro.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Crisis?

you saying they cant afford 11 million euros? 

You could easily get more for him


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Crisis?
> 
> you saying they cant afford 11 million euros?
> 
> You could easily get more for him


Spurs will fall apart unless they hire the right person because Levy had to interfere. How they could let Harry go after the job he has done is amazing. They would be in the champions league if not for Chelsea pulling off a massive shock in winning the champions league.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Whats gunna happen to the vertonghen deal now ?

Levy is a fucking idiot if Modric goes to united for less than what chelsea offered.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Crisis?
> 
> you saying they cant afford 11 million euros?
> 
> You could easily get more for him


Not financially.

They've just let their best manager in many a year leave, to which I expect the star players to follow. They're not a huge club like Chelsea, Arsenal, Man U etc that can just pick and choose who they want from other clubs such as ourselves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he would be getting paid more money and in a league where he's practically going to finish 1st or 2nd. plus it's a fair profit for newcastle, and if they're the only club to hit his so called release clause, there's not much to be done about it.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Im sure Emre will give him a warm welcome in Turkey.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hamady Ba ‏@hamadyba92
I just want to tell everybody that demba has signed nothing ...

^ His brother.

Newcastle United tell #SSN that no bids have been made for striker Demba Ba

:side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

levy really fucked up

harry was the only thing holding onto modric, and now hes dropped in price. they have to sell now. and this is bad for spurs

come to daddy roman modric.

even monkey man is now gonna drop in price due to him cooling off 

just horrible decisions all round. spurs is done


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I can't help but think Luka would be leaving this summer anyway. The rumours of him going to United were and still are very strong.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Harry wasn't the reason Modric didn't leave. Harry even said that maybe it was best they sold him. Levy is the one who said no to everything we threw at him.

Things are different now and he may want money for the new manager when he comes in, which may force him to sell Modric. To us hopefully.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont care who gets modric, we call shotgun on bale.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Harry wasn't the reason Modric didn't leave. Harry even said that maybe it was best they sold him. Levy is the one who said no to everything we threw at him.
> 
> Things are different now and he may want money for the new manager when he comes in, which may force him to sell Modric. To us hopefully.


i thought it was harry's man management that prevented a strike from modric on the bench?

i know levy refused to sell, but harry is he one who kept modric working

and then moved him to the wing. doh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> i thought it was harry's man management that prevented a strike from modric on the bench?
> 
> i know levy refused to sell, but harry is he one who kept modric working
> 
> and then moved him to the wing. doh


Nah, that's just the attitude of Modric. Just look at him. Could you really see him causing trouble and going on strike? :lol

From the get go Modric said he wanted to join Chelsea, but he will honour his contract if the move doesn't go through (he would not submit a transfer request). It's just the type of guy he is.

A lot of players and even manager (Prandelli) have been coming out saying if he wants to be regarded as one of the best he needs to win trophies and play at the highest level. So hopefully he is a bit more forceful this year. And I hope we are still interested, as he clearly wants to come to us.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

he'll come, we now have more bargaining power than ever. 

even the age factor doesnt bother me as much, as playmaker he can basically keep going pretty damn long. it just requires inch perfect passing and a football genius mind

did you SEE that pass he just hit against italy? the long diagonal ground ball all across the pitch? absolute brilliance


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think you're overstating your champions league just a tiny bit with more bargaining power than ever. also, chelsea surely cant buy modric if hulk AND hazard arrive. if we apparently have problems meeting ffp, would enjoy trying to see chelsea make it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its more to do with how spurs are in a weaker position than they were last year than us winning the champions league to be honest

2 years without CL football and losing harry would hit them hard

and as for hulk, obviously we wouldnt buy both. we've set the limit for how high we're willing to go on hulk too, so its just waiting for porto to cave in and until then, we look for other options


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eh, modric seems to be the kinda guy to honour his contract, but yeah, there seems to be only so long you can miss competing at the top level, and he's not getting any younger

if he was available it would be a straight race between you and united.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

in: Podolski, Giroud

Not bad.

Still would like a real defensive mid. And another centerback wouldn't hurt (especially if Djourou/Squarles are both leaving).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

BOSS said:


> in: Podolski, Giroud
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> Still would like a real defensive mid. And another centerback wouldn't hurt (especially if Djourou/Squarles are both leaving).


out : RVP

:troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hoping that the Hulk talk dies. Surely if something was going to happen, it would by now? Can only hope anyway.

Modric wanted to come to us before we won the Champions League. Can't see him thinking any different. I don't think the trophy matters. What matters is that he himself wants to (or at least wanted to last year) come to us. 

Whether he is still in our plans, I don't know. I've seen no fresh links with us to him, so we may not be interested anymore. Which would suck.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Hoping that the Hulk talk dies. Surely if something was going to happen, it would by now? Can only hope anyway.
> 
> Modric wanted to come to us before we won the Champions League. Can't see him thinking any different. I don't think the trophy matters. What matters is that he himself wants to (or at least wanted to last year) come to us.
> 
> Whether he is still in our plans, I don't know. I've seen no fresh links with us to him, so we may not be interested anymore. Which would suck.


he only said he wanted to go to chelsea as they were the team who came in for him, whats to say he might change his mind if Madrid, PSG, City or United come in for him


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He said he didn't want to leave London and Chelsea were an exciting project.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god i hope someone wastes a shit ton of money on hulk. as long as it's not us (which is highly unlikely)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Hulk talk died down because Porto want to milk him for all he's worth, but we arent interested in going down that road. They either take the bid or go fuck themselves

We have a few options available, but I think modric is one of them too possibly. We need a central or defensive midfielder. maybe an attacker too

The real guys screwed by FFP are gonna be PSG. Premier League revenue is gonna be jacked up again soon, but France's should hold steady. Gonna be rough to seen them try to comply


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Chelsea got Ramires to play on the right, so Hulk is not needed. Modric would be welcomed, as we could do with a deeper playmaker.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Apparently Swansea by accident posted a gallery featuring Michael Laudrup on their website, seems its a done deal.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i think you're overstating your champions league just a tiny bit with more bargaining power than ever. also, chelsea surely cant buy modric if hulk AND hazard arrive. if we apparently have problems meeting ffp, would enjoy trying to see chelsea make it.


it's naive to think top clubs aren't going to find a way around it. ffp will do nothing to the big clubs, but it might stop a few lower clubs doing a portsmouth. i don't even take notice of it.

as for hulk, he's infinitely better than whoever chelsea's current right-wing option is, unless ramires is going to turn into a full time winger. he'll cost a lot and probably a fair bit more than he's worth, but like chelsea fans have to be coy about cash when they've got roman in charge.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Champions league and premier league revenues are on the increase, so FFP isnt AS great of a concern as many think, it will mostly hurt places like PSG or Anzghi where the leagues dont quite make as much

Or malaga which is monopolised in Spain


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hulk sucks, Seb!

Ok, he doesn't suck, but I don't really see what the big fuss about him is. He's yet to impress me outside of the Portuguese league. He has flat track bully written all over him.

I'd rather keep Ramires there, as he's shown he can do the damage from there (Camp Nou & Wembley), plus he will always help out our right back. He has so much energy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hulk has been very good in the past few Brazil games and has bagged a few goals too.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Shows how big that champions league win was for Chelsea , I couldn't see the likes of Hazzard and Hulk wanting to join a team with no champions league. Especially since Chelsea really are at key point in their transition with the spine of their team for the past 8 or so years taking a back seat.

Drogba - gone
Lampard - not the player he once was
Terry - more prone to moments of madness like Barcelona and his laughable performance v Pool.
Cech - not really the class act he was in his 1st few years as these Euro's have shown.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel just hates Hulk.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:kagawa :kagawa :kagawa












.
.
.
if this doesnt go through im going to be pissed :side:


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

united_07 said:


> :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That real??

I would love hummels!
http://i.imgur.com/FewK0.jpg


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

PSG gives up on signing Thiago Silva, Berlusconi wants 64m€. Ridiculous and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> That real??
> 
> I would love hummels!
> http://i.imgur.com/FewK0.jpg


its on the official site

www.manutd.com/en/News-And-Features...erence-discussing-manchester-united-move.aspx


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Im sure Emre will give him a warm welcome in Turkey.


As he's at the airport leaving for Madrid? :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> it's naive to think top clubs aren't going to find a way around it. ffp will do nothing to the big clubs, but it might stop a few lower clubs doing a portsmouth. i don't even take notice of it.
> 
> as for hulk, he's infinitely better than whoever chelsea's current right-wing option is, unless ramires is going to turn into a full time winger. he'll cost a lot and probably a fair bit more than he's worth, but like chelsea fans have to be coy about cash when they've got roman in charge.


it was more of a joke as to how a lot of the media attention has been on us being kicked out of europe.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Hulk sucks, Seb!
> 
> Ok, he doesn't suck, but I don't really see what the big fuss about him is. He's yet to impress me outside of the Portuguese league. He has flat track bully written all over him.
> 
> I'd rather keep Ramires there, as he's shown he can do the damage from there (Camp Nou & Wembley), plus he will always help out our right back. He has so much energy.


Always said he's £20m at best. Don't know where that tremendous price tag on him came from. Maybe for his fat ass... :torres


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Abk92 said:


> Always said he's £20m at best. Don't know where that tremendous price tag on him came from. *Maybe for his fat ass...* :torres


:lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if Torres can go for 50 mil and Carroll can go for 35 then Hulk is worth the money


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Does nobody else think podolski is gunna flop at Arsenal ?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

How much was :downing bought for?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think podolski will flop, it might take him a bit to adjust, but no, he shouldnt flop


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Samoon said:


> How much was :downing bought for?


around 20 mil i think.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Rush said:


> around 20 mil i think.


Then Hulk is definitely worth the money.

I don´t think Podolski will flop. He will be a great signing for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

laudrup practically confirmed as swanselona's manager


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

liverpool want me?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Twitter rumors of Alex Song to Roma for €15m or to Juve for 18m. 

Do it. Thats great value.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

18 million Euros? It's not great value. Song should be going for at least 20 million sterling.

Plus, I wouldn't sell Song. He can be an excellent box-to-box guy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The problem with Song is he is a tweener. Not a true number eight, not a true number six. Arsenal have enough eights. We need a real six. 

Give me De Jong.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ We're getting Yann M'Vila. :wenger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nah, we'll get M'Vila after he impresses and you take weeks and weeks to decide how much you want to pay Rennes and him.

You know it will happen.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and then in 3 years we'll sign him


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Nah, we'll get M'Vila after he impresses and you take weeks and weeks to decide how much you want to pay Rennes and him.
> 
> You know it will happen.


But we're still winning the League. :cool2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Razor King said:


> But we're still winning the League. :cool2


After 10 years. :wenger


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

We'd have won quite a few times after 10 years.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AVB top bet to join spurs

one year later, still doing whatever it takes to get luka modric :torres


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

QPR sign Ryan Nelson.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was a successful spell he had at Spurs.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> That was a successful spell he had at Spurs.


I was hoping he'd come to the A-League, but whatever. He'll just get injured.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently wenger has told us that he isnt selling rvp to us after nasri and clichy, as well as the others, we're also getting close to signing cavani.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently wenger has told us that he isnt selling rvp to us after nasri and clichy, as well as the others, we're also getting close to signing cavani.


I though Cavani was going to Juventus.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

whos jovetic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fiorentina striker from montenegro, recently signed a 5 year deal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

hasnt been confirmed yet, but apparently this is a mockup of what liverpool's 3rd kit will look like










:lmao :lmao :lmao

:kenny


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Too awesome to be real


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh please be real.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

trying to have a cross of fiorentina and montpellier? :|


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

with a nice touch of GAY


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

united_07 said:


> hasnt been confirmed yet, but apparently this is a mockup of what liverpool's 3rd kit will look like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck Modric, Roman has been talking with SCHWEINSTEIGER :mark:

Ok, so it's said no offer has been made and the two were just having a laugh, but please let something happen here.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bastian is a man who doesn't deserve to settle for second best, HoL :terry

Can't see him leaving though. Probably will retire there.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Next year's going to be our year 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

from 2011



> “I have a contract here at Bayern but I do love the atmosphere in the stadiums over in England. When we played Manchester United last year, it was amazing,” he said in the New Year issue of FourFourTwo.
> 
> “My brother is a big Manchester United fan and he keeps saying “Go to Man United!” [laughs] But I say to him, 'I can’t, I can’t!'
> 
> “I do love the speed of the game in England though. I am here in Germany until 2016, but we will see what happens. You just never know.”


he's coming to united :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hear his brother is now a city fan ique2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bastian seems to me like the guy who will play at Bayern till the end of his career. The positive of this is the fact that we recognize we need a new midfielder.

That Liverpool kit has to be false. Really hope its real though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently wenger has told us that he isnt selling rvp to us after nasri and clichy, as well as the others, we're also getting close to signing cavani.


Close to signing Cavani? Right, ok.... Good luck with that. 

But really where are you getting this ridiculous information?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what part is ridiculous


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That Cavani is close to signing for city. 

Only 2 days ago he said this... "I just think of Napoli. I am not leaving for another club this summer. I will continue here. I have four years left on this contract and I am very confident about my future"

Plus Mancini has said that he would be far too expensive. Also considering that Napoli have no need to sell after getting big money for Lavezzi, it makes your claim seem silly. 

So where are you seeing that you are on the verge of getting him?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.thedaisycutter.co.uk/2012/06/manchester-city-close-in-on-cavani/

idk how reliable it is.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ah alright. Anyway, I don't see Cavani leaving Napoli this summer. Not that city need a striker anyway.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Apologies if this isn't the right thread. Just a question I wanted to ask you guys. 

Let's presume that your team needs a midfielder and you're required to pick between Toni Kroos of Bayern Munich and Thiago Alcantara of Barcelona, who will you pick?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Thiago. He is very special.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kroos.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Kroos, well if my team didn't already have him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kroos. He's proven more than Thiago at the moment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd take Kroos, haven't seen enough of Thiago and Kroos has impressed me.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Kroos. *He's proven more than Thiago at the moment.*


Exactly.

Both have the prospects of becoming world class players in future. I took notice of Kroos during the U-17 World Cup in 2007 where he was awarded the most valuable player of the tournament. Thiago is more of a stylish player while Kroos is a more direct player. I'd take Kroos at this point as well.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Over the course of their careers I think Thiago will prove to be the better player.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't ever see Bastian or Lahm leaving Bayern Munchen. 

As for the Liverpool kit, was it designed by a colourblind lunatic or something?

As for the Kroos/Thiago debate at the moment easily Kroos. Thiago will in time though become a 'trific' player:arry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how good is jovetic?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Put Thiago in basically any team and he'd being dictating games for them. He might even go on to be better than Xavi, as he's a much better dribbler and has a change of pace, where as Xavi is usually very static on the ball. Kroos is mightily impressive and has done more in his career to date but that's only because he's playing week in week out whilst Thiago is stuck behind the two best midfielders of their generation. He walks into almost any other team in the world. Probably some Barca bias here but there are very, very few players around pass proficiently all ranges and can really control games for their team against almost all opposition. I really rate Kroos though so I can see the argument either way.

:thiago


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You, Barca biased? Noooooooooo. :jay2

I wonder if the money + Alcantra for Fabregas talk was ever legit. Can we get a time machine, and re-do that one?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would much rather lose Cesc than Thiago. :cesc

Be grateful you still have JW19, who's right up there with Thiago imo.

I can't really think of too many players who would add anything to Barcelona to be honest, apart from Rooney, Cashley and Kompany. I would say Kun, but he's basically in the same mould as Messi, just nowhere near as good despite being (at least) a top 5 striker on the planet.

Another thing about Kroos, he totally outshone Schweinstieger and Xabi Alonso in the Bayern/Madrid semi's and set up a couple of great chances for Gomez as well as the cross for Muller's goal in the final. Deserves to be back in the German team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dont know much about thiago

asides from his attitude. he needs to get off his high horse


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i dont even remember what it's like to watch Wilshere...








oh yeah. hope he can return to form..


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

redeadening said:


> how good is jovetic?


He is quite good. He is a very good dribbler. His original position is attacking mid i think but he can play as a striker. He scored 14 goals in 27 games for Fiorentina which is good considering how shit Fiorentina is.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

according to an editor of some Rennes fan website on twitter, he reckons he spoke to M'Vila and he is having to decide between United and Arsenal. Dont know if its true, havent heard much linking him to united

this is the guy 

https://twitter.com/#!/sylvain_sro


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure why :vieira isnt in his ear

WHERE THE FUCK IS CORPORATE VIEIRA SMILEY

just saw this, quite an interesting read: http://www.lfchistory.net/Articles/Article/3310. discusses the rate of inflation affecting transfer prices, using liverpool transfers as an example.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> according to an editor of some Rennes fan website on twitter, he reckons he spoke to M'Vila and he is having to decide between United and Arsenal. Dont know if its true, havent heard much linking him to united
> 
> this is the guy
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/sylvain_sro


If that is true, United have done an excellent job of disguising their interest. Wish our dealings could be that secretive.

Wonder if Koscielny has been chatting to M'Villa at the Euro's. Then again loudmouth Evra probably has too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> If that is true, United have done an excellent job of disguising their interest. Wish our dealings could be that secretive.
> 
> Wonder if Koscielny has been chatting to M'Villa at the Euro's. Then again loudmouth Evra probably has too.












tbh i dont think its true


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

evra's got plenty of time to chat

from the bench


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> evra's got plenty of time to chat
> 
> from the bench


Talking is what he does best


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

malouda should be chatting

"listen M dowg, you gotta join chelsea, this club is like freaking awesome, no matter how shit you are, they'll still play you in the champions league final and we can sack the coach whenever we want!"

also, malouda has a 1980s black rapper accent


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...aid-on-manchester-city-for-toure-bridge-santa

my new favourite article ever


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

united_07 said:


> according to an editor of some Rennes fan website on twitter, he reckons he spoke to M'Vila and he is having to decide between United and Arsenal. Dont know if its true, havent heard much linking him to united
> 
> this is the guy
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/sylvain_sro


actually take no notice of this, the guy says now it was a 'joke' :side:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

redeadening said:


> malouda should be chatting
> 
> "listen M dowg, you gotta join chelsea, this club is like freaking awesome, no matter how shit you are, they'll still play you in the champions league final and we can sack the coach whenever we want!"
> 
> also, malouda has a 1980s black rapper accent


You forgot to say

'Yo Yann Man that shit is dope!' Malouda would have to drop that line at the end. After M'Villa takes it all in he just responds by saying 'Qu'est ce?

As for the Man City exodus to QPR could maybe see Bridge and Santa Cruz going but doubt Kolo would.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> evra's got plenty of time to chat
> 
> from the bench


Be funny when he's starting ahead of Clichy next game :jordan2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not for france when he costs them goals again ique2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It really is no great endorsement of Clichy that he is starting ahead of Evra. Evra is utter shite.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Umm..which team needs a left back? :hmm:

Willems for Barca! 

:troll


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So, M'Vila reportedly said, "I can't wait to wear the shirt of a club as prestigious as Arsenal," to the Italian media. Hmmmm...

Want an outrageous rumor? 

Real Madrid want Alex Song. Arsenal are asking for 8 million + Ozil for Song. :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> English Premier League sides Manchester United and Chelsea were thought to be leading the race to sign the highly-rated Croatia international, but it now appears that Spain is his next destination.
> "I'm very good friends with Modric," Croatia striker Mate Bilic said in the Daily Mail.
> "He wants to play in the Spanish league. He loves the Premier League but he wants to play in Spain. He's very close to agreeing a move."
> Bilic's comments are likely to intensify speculation linking Modric to Real Madrid or Barcelona, although the player has insisted he will not make any decision over his future until after this summer's European Championship. Croatia can guarantee a place in the knockout round of Euro 2012 if they beat Spain on Monday in their final Group C clash.
> ...


go ahead, and keep away from the spanish magician.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Juve want Torres for 30 mil acc to joal.com



Razor King said:


> Real Madrid want Alex Song. Arsenal are asking for 8 million + Ozil for Song. :lmao


Sounds legit.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ DAT German revolution at Arsenal. :wenger


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

where the bloody hell would modric play in madrid? unless uefa are expanding the starting 11 to a starting 23, real have gotten to the point where they have so many great players some of them cant even make the bench. will sahin ever get a game? or kaka?

as for the germans, lets not forget Romans meeting with bastien IN PERSON ique2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Bastian said there was no talk of a contract.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

denial is the first step of light

hesdoing well in euro and feels that he doesnt wanna get stuck in a perpetual second place team ique2


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Giroud to Arsenal is a done deal according to France Football (reliable source). Arsenal and Montpellier have agreed on the fee, Giroud has agreed on the terms of the contract. This only leaves the medical visit which will be done after the Euro.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Andrew Johnson has signed for QPR on a 2 year deal. I really don't get why they keep signing has beens?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

solid squad players and top level experience i would presume.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently CAPTAIN RAFA has signed a 4 year extension to his contract


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

in: Podolski, Giroud, and WILSHERE.

:side:

Best transfer window thus far.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Hope that doesn't mean that van Persie is leaving...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Heh. If someone offers 30m+, they should sell him. 

And then sign Gotze. :side:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

We should offer Dortmund Bendtner and a pack of cheese and onion crisps for Goetze. They should accept.:no:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Modric to Madrid rumours have been laughed off in Spain for what it's worth. Thankfully.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Newcastle have made a bid of £8million for FC Twente striker Luuk De Jong. #NUFC


----------



## Mozzaa (Oct 18, 2010)

Newcastle have made a £8m bid for Luuk de Jong

Damn got beaten to it haha


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Just give them the damn money Mike! : Sky Sources: Lille reject £4m bid from Newcastle for full-back Mathieu Debuchy #SSN

:lmao :lmao at this, vintage Daily Fail.



> PSG reject Newcastle's £4m bid for France international Debuchy
> 
> Newcastle have been rebuffed in their £4million bid to tempt Mathieu Debuchy from Paris St Germain after boss Rudi Garcia laughed off their offer.
> The France right-back has impressed during Euro 2012 against England and Ukraine and was expected to join the Magpies after the tournament.
> ...


Um yeah, surprised PSG rejected it considering he obviously plays for Lille :argh:

Also: Wigan reject undisclosed bid from Chelsea for Victor Moses. #SSN


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

psg boss rudi garcia :lmao :lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours that Louis Saha is off to sunderland


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:mon


If it's pay as you play I suppose it's okay. I'm sure we were linked with him before he went to Everton as well. Hopefully if we do bring him in it's just to pad out the options since we only have Campbell since I don't think he's the solution we're looking for. On a free deal we could do a lot worse though I suppose.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

T-C said:


> The Modric to Madrid rumours have been laughed off in Spain for what it's worth. Thankfully.


he will go chelsea they need a creaive playmaker in a cm position


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The club seem to think we don't. More interested in wingers cum strikers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

diame to west ham for free. drogba obviously finally off to china on 200k a week. same club also interested in the yak.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

good for drogba

that money will go to a great cause too


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Same team as Anelka? Would make sense.

Apparently upped our bid for De Jong and Lille are asking £6m for Debuchy (worth it surely?) but can't see him signing with Chelsea and Inter on the prowl.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

6 mil :lol

most clubs in europe should be in for him at that price.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

6mil? SIGN HIM UP FERGIE.

Fuck if we got Modric, Baines and Debuchy to add to Kagawa I may or may not die from over jizzing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not bad for a club that never spends money that it doesnt have ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't want to see Ivanovic dropped and Debuchy is going to be 27 at the start of the new season, he's a French international, so I doubt he'd want to be a back up. I'd probably favour us going for someone younger who is willing to wait. 

Only £6m for him is hard to turn away from though...


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Bosingwa wanted by Cheapalona as a replacement for Dani Alves. ique2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

today's ridiculous rumor:

arsenal and chelsea both in on Ben Arfa for 21m.

lulz


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm guessing the ridiculous part is the price? 

Well if he is going to go we'll definitely not accept any less than £20m (maybe less if he handed in a transfer request) and he'd improve both teams.

He won't go though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ben Arfa can't be trusted to perform consistently. There's no way either team would pay that much for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chelsea might.

Arsenal, definitely not. Especially since Arsene could have had him a few years ago, for probably a third of that price.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd rather Modric go off to La Liga/Serie A then be at United. Would be too painful to watch. 

Happy for the Drogs. Hope he does well in China. Le Sulk and Didier once again, memories.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Disappointed that he didnt want to come to MLS.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This may have been posted before, but apparently we have been told by Fiorentina that Stevan Jovetic is not for sale. Sounds an awful lot like last season, where we made a lot of inquiries but everyone told us to fuck off. :hmm:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> This may have been posted before, but apparently we have been told by Fiorentina that Stevan Jovetic is not for sale. Sounds an awful lot like last season, where we made a lot of inquiries but everyone told us to fuck off. :hmm:


:hmm: and we're the champions of Europe. Imagine if we weren't..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hazard, Mata, Marin... C'mon board. Can you look at the fucking centre of the pitch. These ****** feel Mikel and Lampard can hold it down for the whole season. The fuck?!

If I read another story about Hulk or Jovetic, I feel darts or some shit is going to be my number one sport from next season.

PHIL THE POWER TAYLOR!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Hazard, Mata, Marin... C'mon board. Can you look at the fucking centre of the pitch. These ****** feel Mikel and Lampard can hold it down for the whole season. The fuck?!
> 
> If I read another story about Hulk or Jovetic, I feel darts or some shit is going to be my number one sport from next season.
> 
> PHIL THE POWER TAYLOR!












Holdin' down that midfield since 2011.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Forgot about Marin. What do Chelsea need with jovetic, then?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

There are still some players who aren't doing the team any good that need to get booted out. Malouda comes to mind in a blink of an eye. What on earth is he waiting for? Move the fuck on! He can't even complete a simple pass these days fpalm


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DOUBLE POST.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Also now that his brother in arms Kalou has fucked off he won't be able to hulk up into the monster that was KALOUDA.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

PSG to sweep HULK for 43 mill pounds

for that money, they can have him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hulk apparently wants chelsea, not psg.

imo alot of these top line talent types should be looking at psg as a viable option. they're going to be something special.

that: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2161845/Hulk-Chelsea-make-happy.html

it is the daily fail tho, who i think linked us with skrtel for 20 mil :lol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

> Martin Skrtel is wanted to Premier League champions Man City
> 
> Manchester City are preparing a £20m bid for Liverpool defender Martin Skrtel, 27, as a cheaper alternative to Thiago Silva


http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/transfer-news-liverpools-martin-skrtel-904581

:lmao

edit: damn :snrub


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd take skrtel, but 20 mil? no thanks. plenty of cheaper options out there who are just as good.

hope we announce MATIAS soon.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Apparently Kagawa is set to fly in tomorrow for his medical, and sign the contract, just his work permit to go after that


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Skrtel is great but if you actually offered 20mil i'd pack his bags for him :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol skrtel for £20m. Never gonna happen. Id take the money in a heart beat if it did though. Good player but you can easily hey better for cheaper. Afterall big vincent cost what? £7m? Bargain

Edit

Just read as well that AC want Aquilani again after releasing Flamini :no: they need to fuck off tbh. Has the oppertunity to sign him for a great price and turned it down.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rumors ~

Bayern inquired about the availability of M'Vila, and they were told that M'Vila already has an agreement with another club. That club is reported to be Arsenal. :wenger


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Milan can fuck off. If they want him, make them pay the 8 mil or whatever it was in the loan deal that they didn't trigger.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Abk92 said:


> There are still some players who aren't doing the team any good that need to get booted out. Malouda comes to mind in a blink of an eye. What on earth is he waiting for? Move the fuck on! He can't even complete a simple pass these days fpalm


I heard he wants to stay because he really wants to win The Club World Cup (for whatever reason that may be). Don't mind him staying. Don't get me wrong, he has become a shit player. But he knows that he only comes on as a sub, or when someone needs resting so I don't mind him staying here as a sub.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Shinji is on his way :mark: :kagawa


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

City linked with Chellini, Skrtle, Thiago Silva... thank god we're at least gonna get a CB.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

German press saying that Javi Martinez to Bayern is close.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cool?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't know what thread to post this seeing as the La Liga one is no longer with us.

Messi expecting a son according to the reliable source of facebook.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ead-la-liga-serie-bundesliga-ligue-1-etc.html


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm really disappointed with Arsenal for not getting Eden Hazard, on the bright side Alex might get more time to develop as a winger.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Shinji is loving Manchester already.

Also the Spanish are saying that Madrid are definitely in for Modric now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

bleeding hell, if they get him, where the hell would they play him?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

A midfield of Ozil, Kaka, Modric, Sahin, Alonso, Khedira? :mourinho


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Razor, since Stringer is no longer active...I need you to start supplying with more ridiculous Arsenal transfer rumors.

Always good for a smirk.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ I posted a ridiculous one a while back... Something along the lines of Ozil coming to Arsenal and Song going to Madrid. Happy?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

8*D

I'd do that. :kobe3


real rumor: Stoke City have put in a bid for U.S player Geoff Cameron.

Tidy player. Better than Tim Ream, imo, who had a rather decent start to his prem career with Bolton.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

haribo said:


> :mark:












Bring in Fellaini now and I'll be happy.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Rumors ~
> 
> Bayern inquired about the availability of M'Vila, and they were told that M'Vila already has an agreement with another club. That club is reported to be Arsenal. :wenger


(Prays this is true)

Seriously if Poldi, Giroud and M'Villa is not enough to convince RVP that Arsenal will try to be competitive next season then quite frankly he can go. If the M'Villa deal is true (Giroud has all but been confirmed by AW on French TV) it will be the most productive summer in terms of transfer business from Arsenal in recent memory.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa :kagawa


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck sake, was going to use that picture as my sig :side:.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It is beautiful. Just beautiful.

Wondering if I can use my signature powers on our next signing...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Fuck sake, was going to use that picture as my sig :side:.


you can have that one, changed mine 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Arsenal are gonna be a threat imo, if the deals for Giroud and M'Vila go through. Hopefully it isn't a two horse race this season, and both Chelsea and Arsenal are right up there competing for the title. Wouldn't mind if Spurs and Newcastle push this season as well.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

T-C said:


> It is beautiful. Just beautiful.
> 
> Wondering if I can use my signature powers on our next signing...


A banner of Gotze or/& Modric in your signature be great mate as those 2 are worthwhile names, that’s of course if we are to believe the powers of your sig.

Really glad we have signed Kagawa up, he looked so happy to be signing for us. Am I right in saying that he decided play for us even though he had other offers from other teams as we were/are his preferred club to go to this summer?

Highly doubt we are finished in market after signing up Kawaga & Powell as a LB, RB & CM (Maybe x 2) are the 3 most pressing areas the we need strengthening this summer imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsene was raving about Gotze when he came on. 

If you like him so much Arsene, why don't you sign him?!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> Arsene was raving about Gotze when he came on.
> 
> If you like him so much Arsene, why don't you sign him?!


He tried but Dortmund would not budge.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Try again. 50m.

:side:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Arsene was raving about Gotze when he came on.
> 
> If you like him so much Arsene, why don't you sign him?!





FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> He tried but Dortmund would not budge.


Also Dortmund don’t need sell unless they have to, they can spend money while staying within there means now, Gotze also signed new deal which takes him to Summer of 2016 so what his worth now (around 25-30M maybe) he can be & more then likely will be going for a lot more in say 2 years time after the World Cup in 2014 by which time he will still be only 22 years old. 

And Every top club in Europe is looking at him so if/when his on market the scramble to get him is going be intense & going be so expensive to get him. But the talent there his going be special imo. I stick by my prediction though that Gotze will move to either PL or La Liga soon but not now & I don’t think Gotze wants move away from Dortmund right now anyway. I reckon his in for a big season at Dortmund (I hope so anyway). With Reus signing for them & fact he can play CAM or RW & his replacing Kagawa I wonder if Klopp will put Reus on the RW & put Gotze in behind the CF from next season?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if T-C's sig can get players, maybe his avatar acts as a repellent


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pretty sick that Dortmund can go from Kawaga to Reus.

If they had squad depth, they'd surely be able to challenge for the CL quarters. Gotta be one of the best eight teams in Europe, all things on a level playing field.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shame they couldnt deliver last year

they obviously have to have some depth, seeing as they dropped barrios and gotze was injured most of the season and they STILL won the double. winning any league title indicates you have to have impressive depth

not to mention, their ability to take Bayern apart easily indicates they had giant killing ability. and their reluctance to sell gotze and hummels, and buying reus proves they have ambition to hit the big time

i think it was just Wenger's champions league experience and their complete lack of any that destroyed them. next year, lets hope they can be a force. they obviously have the coach, players, depth and ambition to get it done


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I think they will be the surprise package of the CL next season and claim a few big scalps, perhaps qualifying at the expense of a more fancied team in the group stage and then taking out a favourite in the knockout stages. They wont win it but will give a good account of themselves.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Any fans of Italian Football tell me about Luc Castaignos? Sky Italia have apparently reported that he's joining Everton.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Barca have shot themselves in the foot for the potential Alba deal by poaching a couple of youngsters from Valencia. 

Manuel Llorente has laid down the law.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

harry kewell, being a little bitch after a very ordinary season has left the melbourne victory and is being linked with blackburn.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

surprised Kewell isn't heading to the MLS. Derp.


Now that France are out, hopefully we can see some news on Giroud, and M'Vila. Also curious where Debauchy ends up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mls, a lower standard than the a-league obviously


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

well the Victory was terrible and fucked him out of money seeing as he could've been paid a shitload by Sydney FC guaranteed but instead went to melbourne for the riskier but potentially more lucrative deal and it backfired on him :lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we're hoping to re-sign marcos flores, probably the most skilled player ever in the a-league. would actually drive me to watch a league games, very skilled for this level.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> Now that France are out, hopefully we can see some news on Giroud, and M'Vila. Also curious where Debauchy ends up.


Arsene Wenger in an interview with Al Jazeera:

"I have the same problem as Low. I have Walcott, Alex Chamberlain, van Persie, Podolski, Gervinho, and Giroud."


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> harry kewell, being a little bitch after a very ordinary season has left the melbourne victory and is being linked with blackburn.


Please god no. I don't want him at all. It's not as bad as waking up in hospital the other day to find out Kean's staying in his job.

On positive news it looks like we've signed Danny Murphy. We've needed a central midfielder for the last two years and he'll be able to cut it in the Championship next season. We're also close to tempting Leon Best too according to the local press in the North West & North East. He'd be okay but nothing to get too excited about.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kewell could still do a decent job at Blackburn. As long as you have a good physio team and don't need him every game...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imo he's below championship level. struggled something horrible here until the end of the season where he picked up a bit, plus constantly had niggles and small injuries. not worth the time when a younger player could do a similar and more consistent job


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't believe how quick Kewell declined after joining Liverpool. Was such a talent at Leeds.

A lot of websites are saying Chelsea are dropping their interest in Hulk. Kind of weird, as I was actually starting to not mind the idea of him coming :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Danny Murphy will be quality in the championship, doesn't matter that he's not young and athletic, he'll be two moves ahead of most players in that league. I expect him to do what Paul Merson did for Pompey back in 02-03.

Leon Best is also a decent signing, he has good technique and should get a dozen or so goals for Blackburn if given decent playing time. Good back up striker at worst who is just entering his prime.

Having said that, Kean is still in charge so there's a strong possibility that the seemingly simple could end up becoming overly complicated and not very straightforward!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Can't believe how quick Kewell declined after joining Liverpool. Was such a talent at Leeds.
> 
> A lot of websites are saying Chelsea are dropping their interest in Hulk. Kind of weird, as I was actually starting to not mind the idea of him coming :side:


Porto's president "COME ON, DOES ANYONE WANNA BUY HULKKKK, COME ONNNNNN, DOES ANYONE WANT TO BUY HULK. ANYONE AT ALL"

Chelsea "we'd buy him for 30 mill euros"

Porto's president "Ok, any other bids. Come on! Anyone else! HULK FOR SALLLLLE. WE NEED MOOOOOORE MONEY"


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

They just don't want him to leave, so they can keep the price as high as they want until some clown actually pays it (like us and Andy Carroll :side


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*useless twat :kenny


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Danny Murphy will be quality in the championship, doesn't matter that he's not young and athletic, he'll be two moves ahead of most players in that league. *I expect him to do what Paul Merson did for Pompey back in 02-03.*
> 
> Leon Best is also a decent signing, he has good technique and should get a dozen or so goals for Blackburn if given decent playing time. Good back up striker at worst who is just entering his prime.
> 
> Having said that, Kean is still in charge so there's a strong possibility that the seemingly simple could end up becoming overly complicated and not very straightforward!


That is the first thing I thought when I saw that they'd signed him - he'll be a great player for them, if they're expecting to come straight back up I expect he'll be the main reason why.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arsenal have signed M'Vila... It's doing rounds on Twitter. The fee is said to be 14 million + add-ons. I'm not sure though.

And, here's the bit on Al Jazeera. Giroud tweeted Gunner, but that was deleted immediately. Not sure why.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44w1OPhhE6s&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Can't believe how quick Kewell declined after joining Liverpool. Was such a talent at Leeds.
> 
> A lot of websites are saying Chelsea are dropping their interest in Hulk. Kind of weird, as I was actually starting to not mind the idea of him coming :side:


I read that somewhere as well. Hope it turns out to be true. He's a good player, yes, but I just despise the idea of us getting him for the colossal amount Porto are asking for. Their president also said recently that there haven't been any offers on the table for Brazilian yet. Good news for me as I'd rather us getting someone younger.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Arsenal have signed M'Vila... It's doing rounds on Twitter. The fee is said to be 14 million + add-ons. I'm not sure though.
> 
> And, here's the bit on Al Jazeera. *Giroud tweeted Gunner, but that was deleted immediately. Not sure why.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44w1OPhhE6s&feature=player_embedded


Fake account.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Nah, it was his account. It's genuine. Just rumors that Koscielny was playing around with his phone.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

No, it was a fake account. It has been verified by several journalists. He is going to sign with us though, so who cares. :henry


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Arsenal are looking very dangerous for next season. Wouldn't be suprised if they finally end their trophy drought.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Arsenal are looking very dangerous for next season. Wouldn't be suprised if they finally end their trophy drought.


We certainly mean business. Just hope the M'Villa to Arsenal being a done deal rumour is true.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"Didier Drogba will arrive in Barcelona tomorrow to negotiate a deal with FC Barcelona (via Esport3).

Apparently, there's a clause in Drogba's contract with Shanghai Shenhua that allows him to leave if there's an offer from FC Barcelona.

If they close the deal, Barcelona would sign Didier Drogba on a free transfer."

lolwut. Garbage rumour or truth?

Also looks like Sigurdsson is signing for Spurs.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lolwut? Surely has to be a garbage rumor. Doesn't even begin to sound legit


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pretty sure that rumor is garbage. But if it were true, Cheapalona would benefit from Drogba. Gets massive goals when he needs too, and I still think he can play at a top club for another year or two.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope GYLFI does go to Spurs, so I don't have to hate him.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If we sign M'Vila and keep RVP, Arsenal should win something next season!










I'm confident Gervinho will come good, and Podolski will get off to a flyer.

I cant see Wilshere starting straight away, so Rosicky will fill in until Wilshere is 100%. Plus we have the likes of Song, Walcott, Giroud & Mertesacker who can all easily come into the team. 

I just hope we can hang onto RVP, or the morale will be really down i feel.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Squad depth at the Arsenal? You'd have thought? Pumped for next season, even if I think there's still a decent chance VP is off despite the Wenger ice-cream bet, lol.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gylfi better not go to Spurs. I'll be raging


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

according to El Mundo Deportivo, Barcelona are thinking again about David Luiz.

also

according to Mediaset Premium, Juventus are thinking about signing Manchester City 21 year old striker Mario Balotelli. :balo2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

No, no @ Wilshere playing as our CAM. First of all, he has never played there, so to rush him into that role after an absence of a year would be Ramsey v.2. Secondly, he has a terrible shot and unless he improves there, it won't help us. Arteta is a better player in that position than Wilshere. And, I wouldn't drop Song either, so competition everywhere. M'Vila is straight on for the holding midfield role.


Edit:

Moar rumors~

Arsenal and Fulham are in negotiations over a "deal." Nobody knows the exact nature, but it's been said that the deal involves Ramsey, Dempsey, and another striker from Arsenal (possible Park). From what's being said, it's Park + Ramsey loan move for Clint Dempsey.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Razor King said:


> No, no @ Wilshere playing as our CAM. First of all, he has never played there, so to rush him into that role after an absence of a year would be Ramsey v.2. Secondly, he has a terrible shot and unless he improves there, it won't help us. Arteta is a better player in that position than Wilshere. And, I wouldn't drop Song either, so competition everywhere. M'Vila is straight on for the holding midfield role.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...












And apparently we are trying to sign Dzagoev. :mark:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't believe that Murphy signed for Blackburn, a championship club signing a mid table premiership club's playmaker is strange , despite his age. Guess thats the drawing power of :kean.

Huddersfield signed Shawn Scannell , I don't really know a lot about the guy , but have heard him being touted as a bright prospect. Also, were after Ross McCormack who was 4th top goalscorer in the championship and the same open play goals as Rickie Lambert.

Also in other Huddersfield news , seems Lee Clark is the new Birmingham manager, so those games will be interesting next year.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Woohoo! Time to get rid of Park or Chamakh now, not sure why we got either in the first place...


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

YES! YES! YES! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

arsenal gonna win the league now.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> arsenal gonna win the league now.


Invincibles 2.0


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

just waiting until RVP leaves. Arsenal never spend more money than they get from transfers :terry


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I now heard that Drogba is in Spain for a meeting with Barcelona, someone heard something about how serious it is? I know he's got a clause in his Shanghai contract that can make it possible even after he signed.

Drogba in Barca would be hard to watch but at least I could watch his games that way.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Can't believe that Murphy signed for Blackburn, a championship club signing a mid table premiership club's playmaker is strange , despite his age. Guess thats the drawing power of :kean.


We were the only club willing to offer him a two year contract by all accounts, plus he's from the North West and guaranteed first team football.

I'm coming round to the signing more each day. He should be made captain too and will be a great example for our youngsters. He was a strong leader at Fulham and his vision & distribution is exactly what we need. He's good at set pieces too which always helps as Pedersen's set peice ability is greatly overrated. Neutrals only see the one in about ten that actually come off.

In addition to Leon Best, we're trying to get Dan Gosling on loan too for the year. I wouldn't mind that tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gonna laugh when Arsenal don't sign M'Vila. Also gonna laugh when they go trophyless again due to comments such as "we should win something next season!". Just throwing players together doesn't win trophies.



Rock316AE said:


> I now heard that Drogba is in Spain for a meeting with Barcelona, someone heard something about how serious it is? I know he's got a clause in his Shanghai contract that can make it possible even after he signed.
> 
> Drogba in Barca would be hard to watch but at least I could watch his games that way.


Bullshit rumours. Nothing more. His representatives have rejected it already.

Edit: Finally got the first Chelsea/Modric link of this summer. Via Ivanovic :| 

Also, MRLSH being linked to Napoli. Says he won't discuss his future until the end of the Euros. Would love for that deal to go through.

And finally, David Luiz has been called up to the Olympics, so we'll be without him at the start of the season. We will definitely need a back up right back now, because if Cahill or Terry go down, Branni will need to be moved to the centre.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nige™;11648734 said:


> In addition to Leon Best, we're trying to get Dan Gosling on loan too for the year. I wouldn't mind that tbh.


If we're going to stay near the top then players like Best with unfortunately have to go. Just not good enough at European level, even as back up. Should get quite a few goals in the Championship mind. 

Gosling needs games. Though losing him and Guthrie might leave us a bit light in the centre, especially since Tiote will be gone for a month.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> just waiting until RVP leaves. Arsenal never spend more money than they get from transfers :terry


With all the players coming in, I think we have shown ambition. van Persie wanted that, so we have/are about to match him there. If he still decides to leave, all the best to him. I won't really mind.

I don't think he will re-sign though, but what Wenger will do is keep him and let him move for free next season. After last season's summer debacle, the board won't have much to say to Wenger this time. Of course, if Wenger gets 30+ million, I think he will sell.

The flop at the Euros may have leveled van Persie though.




Joel said:


> Gonna laugh when Arsenal don't sign M'Vila. Also gonna laugh when they go trophyless again due to comments such as "we should win something next season!". Just throwing players together doesn't win trophies.


This is already the best transfer window for a Gunner since arriving at the Grove. I can't see how you can relate "throwing players together," to Arsenal. It's not like we're an assembled squad.


Edit:

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/olivier-giroud-agrees-deal-to-join-arsenal

:cool2


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

If RVP does leave we should just keep the MIGHTY BENDTNER


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no one on this planet is paying 30 mil for rvp.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Moon FC with 30 million for RVP.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

according to talksport we're lining up a 5 mil bid for sergi samper. barca dont want to sell though but yeah

and inter negotiating for de jong according to some italian paper.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> This is already the best transfer window for a Gunner since arriving at the Grove. I can't see how you can relate "throwing players together," to Arsenal. It's not like we're an assembled squad.


No, because people (not yourself) are acting as though your only problem has been squad depth. And now that you are finally looking to bolster that, the trophies will start rolling in. Sorry, but didn't you have the better squad in the Carling Cup final vs Birmingham?

Squad depth has never been the biggest issue when it comes to Arsenal.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Razor King said:


> *No, no @ Wilshere playing as our CAM*. First of all, he has never played there, so to rush him into that role after an absence of a year would be Ramsey v.2. Secondly, he has a terrible shot and unless he improves there, it won't help us. Arteta is a better player in that position than Wilshere. And, I wouldn't drop Song either, so competition everywhere. M'Vila is straight on for the holding midfield role.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


I agree with you that Wilshere shouldn't be thrown straight in, but CAM is Wilshere's natural position. It was the position he grew up playing in, and the position he was playing in during pre-season before he got injured. I know he played in Arteta's position the year before, but this was only because Wenger wanted to toughen him up in that area of the pitch, and Fabregas played CAM


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I now heard that Drogba is in Spain for a meeting with Barcelona, someone heard something about how serious it is? I know he's got a clause in his Shanghai contract that can make it possible even after he signed.
> 
> Drogba in Barca would be hard to watch but at least I could watch his games that way.


Would be very hard to watch. When did the rumours of Barca surface?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wilshere CAM?

I coulda sworn he was a central midfielder

It would be ridiculous to shift him there, especially seeing Wenger's history with playing people out of position.

Just ask Arshavin


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Giroud is definitely going to be the next Chamakh.

:hummels


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Drogba would flop at Barcelona.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Wilshere CAM?
> 
> I coulda sworn he was a central midfielder
> 
> ...


trust me thats his position


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Jack doesnt strike me as the creative type

hard working? yes. excellent first touch? hell yes. great and calm as fuck in possession? you know it

all the working of a sublime central midfielder, and maybe even a hell of a box to box midfielder too one day. but i just dont see him as the creative type.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

We gonna have a WF fantasy football league in here? on premierleague.com or something?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Usually one gets started up every season, I'm sure there will be one.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> No, because people (not yourself) are acting as though your only problem has been squad depth. And now that you are finally looking to bolster that, the trophies will start rolling in. Sorry, but didn't you have the better squad in the Carling Cup final vs Birmingham?
> 
> Squad depth has never been the biggest issue when it comes to Arsenal.


Yes, winning trophies doesn't just mean having good players around, but if you look at our recent history, we've had no squad depth whatsoever. Even last season, we had no competent player to step up--in the case van Persie needed a break. If van Persie would have been his usual injured self, we wouldn't have even finished in the top-6. Similarly, if Rosicky hadn't stepped up in the second half of the season, we'd be doomed with Ramsey.

The starting 11 for Arsenal has never been a problem. It's the depth. When we had Fabregas, Nasri, van Persie, Wilshere, Vermaelen, Sagna, Arshavin (when he was good), Song, etc--you could swear that the team was good enough to win the PL. But we didn't because as soon as Fabregas was out injured, or van Persie caught an injury, we were out of it.

City won the League last season, mainly due to the bench strength. These days it's all about the squad more than the starting 11. If van Persie leaves, it will be like-for-like with Giroud (less quality), and we wouldn't have strengthened, bar Podolski.

Nvm, I think this whole, "We're going to win the League," started from me, when I said that it's between us and Chelsea next season.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I dont think Arsenal will challenge the league next season. They rely too much on RVP. Chelsea, United and City are the ones who will probably win the league. Arsenal could win a trophy next season though.



Razor King said:


> The starting 11 for Arsenal has never been a problem. It's the depth. When we had Fabregas, Nasri, van Persie, Wilshere, Vermaelen, Sagna, *Arshavin (when he was good)*, Song, etc--you could swear that the team was good enough to win the PL. But we didn't because as soon as Fabregas was out injured, or van Persie caught an injury, we were out of it.


He is still good. He does not perform for Arsenal because :wenger loves to play him out of position.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

"Manchester United are increasing their efforts to sign Porto winger James Rodriguez, 20, after having a £30m bid rejected. "

lol sure :fergie


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Yes, winning trophies doesn't just mean having good players around, but if you look at our recent history, we've had no squad depth whatsoever.


i think you missed the point of Joel's post completely. You had a better team and better depth than Birmingham yet you couldn't win the trophy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joan angel roman has signed for the barca b team from us for 3 years. eh.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Good news that Giroud has been announced, never sure until it's on the .com. Expect Chamakh, Park, Vela & Bendtner to all leave fairly shortly so another striker was priority. Expect Campbell and Afobe to be promoted to bolster the attack even more. The attack was definitely our biggest problem IMO, regardless of scoring quite a lot last year. We now have genuine alternatives to RvP, and more competition for places in the front 3. Very good news that he turned down Chelsea, who I imagine were probably offering a lot more than us. He could also make the striker his own position there, which isn't the case with RvP, unless we move vP behind him.

I'd actually say squad depth is usually our biggest problem. As Razor said, we had a great first XI in 10/11, but once Cesc or RvP got injured we had little beyond that in those positions. Of course there are always problems with the first XI (keeper for many years), but I'd say squad depth is the bigger issue, and that's what you wins you titles nowadays. 

CAM & DMF now our main priorities to sort out, and I'm not quite sure we'll sign two players to fill the positions. I can see us signing a DMF, but I'm not sure on M'Vila as there's rumours our interest has cooled because of his problems off the field and with the NT, but I'm not sure it would make a huge difference as we have signed players with worse reputations. It's really hard to guess what we'll try to do with these positions, but I'd say we'll sign one high calibre player for one of them. Very reliable people have said there are still unannounced players that have signed (Darren, for Arsenal fans that may know him), and one is a midfielder. This is speculation at the moment though, so we'll see how everything pans out after the EUROs.

I'd agree that this is easily the best summer since moving into the Grove. Two relatively big name players coming in for under £25m before July is good business for any club. We seem to have learned from previous bad summers and being pro-active in the market and signing players that could help should the worst come and RvP leaves. We're definitely improving at the moment, and if RvP stays our options going forward are a lot better than they were last year. Around this time last year we were losing Cesc, Nasri, Clichy to transfers & Wilshere to injury. This year we're bringing 2 in, and Wilshere is nearing his return, so it's hard to complain. Ornstein says RvP will hold more contract talks with Arsenal shortly, so don't believe any of that City nonsense. It'll be sorted soon enough, and it needs to be done in the next 2 weeks IMO.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bale signs a new contract with the spuds till 2016


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh good our first signing of the transfer window is a midfielder.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> i think you missed the point of Joel's post completely. You had a better team and better depth than Birmingham yet you couldn't win the trophy.


No, I got that. I was just pointing at the League and not cup competitions such as FA Cup or the League Cup. The League is the judge. Cup competitions, while I'd love Arsenal to win the CL, anybody can win it as Chelsea showed last season. It's the same scenario. Barca is/was better than Chelsea, but Chelsea got the job done.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> No, I got that. I was just pointing at the League and not cup competitions such as FA Cup or the League Cup. The League is the judge. Cup competitions, while I'd love Arsenal to win the CL, anybody can win it as Chelsea showed last season. It's the same scenario. Barca is/was better than Chelsea, but Chelsea got the job done.


Yeah, but in the same 2010-11 season, you had so many chances to close the gap of yourself and United to 1 point. But you couldn't beat Sunderland or Blackburn at home. The starting XI wasn't the issue, nor the squad depth.

This is what I'm talking about. Arsenal's biggest issue has been their choking in the big moments. I'm not saying that you lacked deptph. This summer you are doing well to correct that. But will you correct your (sorry to say) fragile mentality when the big moment comes this season? That's what I'm waiting to see.

Also our CL win was based on heart, determination and will. Maybe a little desperaton as well. Sure anyone can win it. But only the ones who really want to win it will win it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Might sound kind of cliche, but sometimes, you just need to want it more than the other guy

that could be the only difference between two teams sometimes

drogba, lampard, cech and cole. they wanted it. theyd kill for it. and drogba just thrives under pressure

experience, grit, and determination. Sure there was luck, but thats how we did it. its one of the reasons this is our golden team. the new kids could be great, but they wont have the same winning mentality as the old generation


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lets pull out some more sickening cliche's.

the boys moved mountains to win it
it was in our hearts to win it
the other team played well but we wanted it more
we have the fire burning to get the job done.

etc etc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you have to admit there is some truth to it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Brazil are hating on us for our style apparently. Tostao said that Corinthians are like us. Play anti football and have little talent.

It's better to be shit and win, rather than be shit and lose like the current Brazilian national side :jordan2

I also want more Chelsea buses parked next season to piss people off.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

brazil cant suck

they have neymar

that means theyre instantly better than everyone on earth


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

A recent trending (not on twitter) word in football that is becoming a cliche is "listen". I think Robbie Savage might have been the twat responsible for popularising it, but now Roy Keane is taking it to new heights of cuntitude. Loads of football 'personalities' seem to be using it now.

Back on topic, apparently Tottenham want £6 million (ridiculous price to be fair) for Kyle Naughton, but Randy Lerner has told Paul lambert that Villa can't afford it! So Paul, is that why you moved to a bigger club just to be told no a lot after being continually backed at Norwich? Back to second choice Chris Gunter I guess then.

I actually have a sneaky feeling that we could end up spending more than Villa this season. Chris Hughton is said to be interested in going back to Birmingham for Curtis Davies, a centre half is a priority on the list right now for us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you cant prove that bayern didnt want it just as much. of course they did. all it came down to in the end was one missed spot kick. just look at schweinsteiger after the miss. he looked a broken man.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Sure there was luck





redeadening said:


> Sure there was luck





redeadening said:


> Sure there was *luck*





redeadening said:


> luck


:cashley


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:cashley only bangs in penalties when it matters 

Im not talking about us vs bayern. 

more to do with barca. im assuming after 3 trophies they got bored of winning it


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no one gets bored of winning.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> lets pull out some more sickening cliche's.
> 
> the boys moved mountains to win it
> it was in our hearts to win it
> ...


Football is a funny old game but at the end of the day when the lads crossed the white line they proved they wanted it more by giving 110%. They did it for the pride of the shirt. Obviously there are no easy games at international level but we need to take it one game at a time now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

IRISH JIM


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Yeah, but in the same 2010-11 season, you had so many chances to close the gap of yourself and United to 1 point. But you couldn't beat Sunderland or Blackburn at home. The starting XI wasn't the issue, nor the squad depth.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about. Arsenal's biggest issue has been their choking in the big moments. I'm not saying that you lacked deptph. This summer you are doing well to correct that. But will you correct your (sorry to say) fragile mentality when the big moment comes this season? That's what I'm waiting to see.
> 
> Also our CL win was based on heart, determination and will. Maybe a little desperaton as well. Sure anyone can win it. But only the ones who really want to win it will win it.


Yes, yes, we have fragile mentality. But look at that team. The captain was a 23-year-old and our second best player--van Persie (at that time)--was busy romancing the rehab room. We didn't have the heart to win. Nerves were the issue then and where did all of that come from? Simply because we had a young team, with nobody to look up to and get that "hunger" to win. That's why I'm so happy with what we achieved last season because we actually showed heart and passion for a change.

I have to say that the squad was always amongst the major the issues. We lost so many matches because we didn't get that goal from anybody not named van Persie or Samir Nasri that season. None of the players were able to come from the bench and change the game. If the starting 11 did the job, we were fine; if not, we were doomed.

It's not like one factor. There are many factors. Look at 2007/2008 season; we'd have won the league then had Eduardo not gotten injured. It went down to that. Nerves have always been an issue for Arsenal since THAT night in Paris, but our poor squad didn't help either. Like Stringer said, for many seasons, we didn't have a good GK and had a poor defensive unit. Jesus, there was a time Senderos was starting for us, and playing alongside Squillaci! So, it's a mixture of many issues. Traditionally, we haven't been able to keep our nerves when it mattered the most (UEFA Cup Final in 1999; 2002/2003 season, which we should have won comfortably; and CL Final in 2006). Those are the times we really bottled it.

On Chelsea, yes, not everybody can do what Chelsea did in the CL. Maybe Liverpool under Benitez... Arsenal can NEVER do it and I don't even have much hopes for the CL next season. Just want it out of the way because we're not going to win it.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Arsenal can NEVER do it and I don't even have much hopes for the CL next season. Just want it out of the way because we're not going to win it.


Our time will come, just not anytime soon im afraid
Quite honestly just as a building block and starting point I would be happy winning either of the domestic cups next season just to end the drought and use it as a basis for further success. EPL is still going to be out of reach IMO but we need to make gradual progress so over the next few seasons, to the point it becomes a more realistic target. 

I hear AW has soured on M'Villa now. Concerned about his attitude after he had a row with Blanc.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the french are just an angry bunch of fuckers

remember anelka?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Big Jim getting a mention in this thread is a highlight. Well played.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

> Feyenoord midfielder Karim El Ahmadi has confirmed that he is set to join Premier League side Aston Villa.
> The 27-year-old Morocco international has just a year left on his current deal at De Kuip and he had been in talks over an extension.
> 
> But new Villa boss Paul Lambert has made his move for the midfielder and now El Ahmadi has revealed he is set to seal a *'dream' move.*
> ...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Alba to Barca has been confirmed at €14m, has linked up well with iniesta for spain


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bargin buy. 

Leaves us with enough money to sign a quality CB and maybe a striker.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Barcelona buying the league as usual. ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

poor valencia, getting fisted continually. the players they've lost of the last few seasons are ridiculous.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Barcelona may buy anyone, but they're not winning La Liga. :mourinho




FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Our time will come, just not anytime soon im afraid
> Quite honestly just as a building block and starting point I would be happy winning either of the domestic cups next season just to end the drought and use it as a basis for further success. EPL is still going to be out of reach IMO but we need to make gradual progress so over the next few seasons, to the point it becomes a more realistic target.
> 
> I hear AW has soured on M'Villa now. Concerned about his attitude after he had a row with Blanc.


It will come, but not next season. We can't do what Chelsea did because Chelsea have experienced winners and they have the desire to win. Plus, they had a star in Drogba (POTY in the CL). We don't have such a star and leader.

Many may think I'm going over the top, but EPL is possible. We may not win it, but we will finish top-2. That's why I want these tournaments such as FA Cup and League Cup out of the way. Okay, we won't play a strong team in the League Cup, so it's fine and I'd hope we don't play a strong team in the FA Cup either.

As for the CL, we've only done well on two occasions. It was ours to win in 2003/2004 season, but we blew it when Chelsea beat us. I won't mind venturing to Europa honestly this season. We're not getting passed the KO stages, so why bother?

On M'Vila, well, it's being said that M'Vila, Nasri, and Ben Arfa ganged up on Blanc. I still think we need to sign a DM. If we don't get M'Vila, who's going to step in? Knowing Wenger, he might settle for Biglia. I haven't seen much of Biglia, except his Argentinean appearances and all have been bit part roles. Another similar player is Gago, but he isn't as defensive minded as Biglia. Madrid don't want to keep Gago, so we may as well bid for him.


Edit:

Wenger seems to have inquired about Dzagoev. Not sure, but is Wenger planning to play 4-2-4 next season? :wenger


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Alba finally picked up at Barca is nice. They really needed to strengthen the LB area, really excited for the new La Liga season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Apparently Mario Mandzukic has signed for Bayern for a price fee of around 14m euros.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Good to have another attacking option, I guess, but we were already looking pretty set.

Robben, Ribery, Gomez, Kroos, Muller, Shaqiri...

I want an upgrade on Gustavo.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

You forgot Claudio Pizzaro :jones

This is from Marca.com


> Javi Martínez will finish playing 'eeny, meeny, miny, moe' at the end of Euro 2012. The player from Navarra will not make a final decision on his possible departure from Athletic Bilbao - in the face of the enormous interest from Bayern Munich - until he returns. It is the only club to have made a firm offer for the player, beyond mere rumours.
> 
> This interest has not only a name, but also a number: the €40 million in his release clause, which the Bavarian club is prepared to pay Athletic. The Ibaigane-based club is not willing to negotiate this figure for the loss of such an important member of its squad, which would also represent an income for the club’s coffers equivalent to 65% of last year's budget.
> 
> ...


 40 milion euros for Martinez would be embarassing for Bayern imo. I'd say looking at him as a player objectively, he isn't worth more than 20-25m euros.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, 40 mil is way too steep.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah that fee is a reason why we've apparently cooled interest too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i would happily have not payed to get Downing and Carroll and spent 40 mil on Javi Martinez :side:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

knowing your luck as a team, he would have flopped in england if you bought him :troll

edit: according to Gazzeta Dello Sport Chelsea's offer of 20m pounds for Stefan Jovetic has been rejected by Fiorentina and Chelsea are ready to increase their offer to 25m pounds which apparently seems acceptable to Fiorentina. Joel probably prefers Jovetic to Hulk I presume


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What's with all the wingers?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Only know Jovetic from FM, he's more a centre forward than a winger isn't he?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Razor King who is that in your sig? :barry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jovetic will be a world class player if he can stop getting injuries. He's already had some bad ones.

Ridiculous talent. We had a chance to sign him before he went to Fiorentina I believe and inexplicably passed. He normally plays on the left and cuts in.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't even care anymore. I've already accepted that my club has a hard on for wingers and will be so fragile in the central midfield area next season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah apparently Rafa was in for him as well and we couldn't raise the cash. Couldn;t raise the cash for Alves either allegedly. That one still annoys me :bron3


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Razor King who is that in your sig? :barry












:disdrogba


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:wilkins


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Razor King who is that in your sig? :barry


Polly Parsons. Vermaelen is having some "polly" days.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not good enough for SID OWEN ique2*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Jovetic is a striker not a winger, getting a backup just in case :torres flops


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Barcelona may buy anyone, but they're not winning La Liga. :mourinho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah agree. Chances of doing anything spectacular in C/L next season is slim.Agree that we dont seem to have that leader that can give us inspiration to win it. But Europa? Come on dude you cant be serious. 

EPL is going to be a lot tougher next season, City are going to be determined to hang on to their crown, Utd determined to regain it and Chelsea will have a point to prove after having an awful EPL season by their standards. If we stop fucking up at the business end of the season we could be in the mix but I still think top 2 or winning it is a bridge too far at the moment.

Never seen Biglia play either TBH. Think Real want him too. Perhaps AW could take a chance on M'Villa. After all RVP and Vieira supposedly had attitude problems before they joined us. 

Re: Dzagoev, would be awesome if true. But with us signing Giroud and Poldi, I am not so sure this will go anywhere unless AW thinks best form of defence is a strong attack:wenger Then again, he was supposedly raving about Reus when they were playing Greece. That aint gonna happen though, Dortmund only signed him in Jan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Jovetic is a striker not a winger, getting a backup just in case :torres flops


clearly pointless, as :torres will dominate and crush all opposition

from the bench


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

> As we reported in Journal yesterday, Debuchy will join if fee can be agreed. He wants to sign for #nufc & so far, no other club has bid.





> Sky Sports understands that a delegation from Newcastle United have arrived in Holland to open talks with FC Twente over Luuk de Jong and Douglas.
> 
> Newcastle have already seen one bid of €10million (£8million) for de Jong rejected by Twente and they have now reported to upped that to €12million (£10milion).





> #nufc on the brink of second signing... Curtis Good's agent to jet into the UK to finalise switch. More here: http://www.journallive.co.uk/nufc/n...rtis-good-set-for-nufc-switch-61634-31284721/


:mark: :yes

Come on Llambias. We're upping the Debuchy bid apparently. Looking Good.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Curtis Good isn't good enough for Newcastle (no pun intended). If he wants togo to England, he should look to start lower down in the pyramid.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh to have money to spend. Fuck off Kenwright you cunt.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EFC Bronco said:


> Oh to have money to spend. Fuck off Kenwright you cunt.


hey you might have £10-14m more to 'spend' if Baines moves


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

EFC Bronco said:


> Oh to have money to spend. Fuck off Kenwright you cunt.


is it better to have no money or to have money and see it get spent on...

Carroll - 35 mil
Downing - 20 mil
Adam - 7 mil

= 62 mil wasted on shit.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey yo Man United fans is Oliver Norwood any good , Huddersfield just signed him?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Hey yo Man United fans is Oliver Norwood any good , Huddersfield just signed him?


He is promising, didnt think he would ever make it at united, he is probably suited to the championship or in the future a bottom half premier league team, havent seen much of him last season as he was out on loan. He is a good passer of the ball if given time, not that physical.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Lucio has left Inter.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Apparently Spurs want Sturridge. So they don't want to sell Modric to us. But they want us to sell Sturridge to them...

I hear Sturridge may not want to sign a contract extension and he only has one year left. He'll be under 24 when it expires, so we'll still get compensation for him if he leaves and he's a good player, who's played for England, so it'll probably be around £6-8m. So fuck them and fuck him.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

We could offer an Exchange deal


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sturridge was brilliant vs us last year, really needs to get his career on track.

News that Danny Guthrie has moved to Reading. Wouldn't sign because he wanted 1st team football, good luck to him.



Bananas said:


> Curtis Good isn't good enough for Newcastle (no pun intended). If he wants togo to England, he should look to start lower down in the pyramid.


He'll be in the reserves once he gets here. If he proves he can do a job at first team level then he'd be moved up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

nazzac said:


> We could offer an Exchange deal


We are stuggling to meet the Home Grown quota as it is. Not really a good idea getting rid of the best English players we have.



Magsimus said:


> Sturridge was brilliant vs us last year, really needs to get his career on track.


Meh. He was a threat, but his finishing was terrible. Krul was brilliant, but Studge shot the ball straight at him numerous times.

I still believe the guy has what it takes. But he needs to work very hard. Welbeck and him were at the same level at this time last year. Now Welbeck is streets ahead of him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> We are stuggling to meet the Home Grown quota as it is. Not really a good idea getting rid of the best English players we have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this phrase still used in Ingerland ique2

I'd give Sturridge a more chances playing as a central striker this season. I already have a feeling I know how :torres is gonna be this season, so might as well give Sturridge chances to be our lone striker as well.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Definitely a make or break season for Sturridge. Got to give him chances up front down the middle and not out wide all match. At least there's a spot for him there now with Drogba gone.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

My word actually had manager talks with west brom over the summer. That would have been greatness. :wilkins


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rush said:


> is it better to have no money or to have money and see it get spent on...
> 
> Carroll - 35 mil
> Downing - 20 mil
> ...


That is such shit, I still marvel at it. 

It's just wrong, man. Wrong.

I wonder how much those three would resale for this summer...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We bought Marquinho on permanent basis. He has been decent so far. So i hope he can continue to play like this next season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Definitely a make or break season for Sturridge. Got to give him chances up front down the middle and not out wide all match. At least there's a spot for him there now with Drogba gone.*


Always thought he should have got more chances down the middle, hopefully that happens now under RDM. I just see him being shite again if he is used down the wing though. Also he needs to fix that selfishness aspect of his game IMO. 



Mikey Damage said:


> That is such shit, I still marvel at it.
> 
> It's just wrong, man. Wrong.
> 
> I wonder how much those three would resale for this summer...


I'd say we will still get close to the Adam value. Maybe 4-5m. But downing and especially Carroll we would be lucky to get half the values. I'd gladly Take £31m from that :downing


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Should've signed Dempsey, Cabaye, and Ba.

It'd be so much better.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Not English (or Scottish) enough :downing


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

We'll happily sell you Shola for £25mil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Andy Carroll can come good. Problem is you have to build the team around him to get the best out of him. And you're not going to win any plaudits from the style you'll have to use.

But we didn't give a shit what people said when Drogba was our focal point and we were racking in trophy after trophy. You got to do what makes you successful.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Green Light said:


> We'll happily sell you Shola for £25mil


:suarez2 

If Big Andeh can continue his form from the end of last season and churn it out week in week in then I'd come to terms with us wasting so much money on him. He's shown signs just no consistancy.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Green Light said:


> We'll happily sell you Shola for £25mil


No. 

No amount of money could prize the Mackem Slayer from our grasp.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Remember he's (Big Andeh) only 23. It can take these big physical strikers time to come of age. Drogba didn't start playing consistently until he was around 25. Luca Toni even later.

The silly price tag and expectation is just getting the better of him right now. I feel for the guy, because everyone seems to forget how well he was doing at Newcastle before he moved to Liverpool. The guy is just struggling right now, but he can be a force.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i really was impressed by big andeh's work at the end of the season. he'll come good

but downing is just......wow


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Downing was always going to be bad. Always. I did expect him to get a few assists and he couldn't even do that (although sometimes he did put in a cross that should have been finished). Didn't like him at Middlesbrough, thought he was ok at Villa, knew he'd stink up the joint at Liverpool.

Charlie Adam... Well at least he was cheap. And he was at least decent at the beginning.

To be fair on Liverpool (and I don't really like to), if Lucas didn't get injured the season could have been so much different for them. In a positive way.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Welback vs. Sturridge isn't a fair argument. One played as United's starting striker for most parts, while the other was played out of position and wasn't even considered in the last few games.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sturridge will be sold in a year.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd gladly take Sturridge.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Sturridge is like the black Robben. Can score some excellent goals, but at the same time be the most frustrating players in the world because they always want the glory for themselves.

However, Sturridge has been in a champions league winning team. :robben


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Lucio has left Inter.


i hope we sign him. would be vieira-esque, capable backup to the GOATS at cb and brings excellent experience and leadership.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

lucio is likely to join juventus.

city should try to sign hummels.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd take Lucio at Bayern, if he's alright with not starting regularly.

Edit: WHY DO I HAVE HALF-NAKED HUMMELS IN MY CP?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some more news

lafferty off to sion
whittaker to norwich, both for free
guthrie to reading
yak to china
kanoute to china

sky italia reporting chelsea on the verge of signing maicon


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Suppose if adding ex-Rangers players as Major, Bas Dost from Heerenveen to Wolfsburg for £7m can get thrown in. Talented striker, top scorer of the Eredivisie last term.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i swear i added him ages ago. doesnt look like it though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal have reportedly opened talks with Fulham with regards to Dempsey.

Interesting.

Auxerre. From CL to Ligue 2. News is that Arsenal is looking to poach Willy Boly from the club, who has to sell now. I dont know anything about him. Great name, tho.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

clearly wenger has been abducted by aliens and replaced by an identical looking clone


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

China are one Heskey away from taking over the footballing world.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Edit: WHY DO I HAVE HALF-NAKED HUMMELS IN MY CP?


Because there wasn't a fully naked Hummels available? :hummels


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Arsenal have inquired about belhanda as well as dempsey, fuuuuuck yes

EDIT: Also interested in Dzagoev :wenger


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can someone explain the hype behind dempsey. old and played one good season for a midtable club. i dont see it


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*BUT HE SCORED GOALS FOR FULHAM.

Yeah I don't see it either. He's a good player but he isn't what Arsenal need unless he's gonna be a squad player and in which case he's probably gonna be too expensive for that role.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> can someone explain the hype behind dempsey. old and played one good season for a midtable club. i dont see it


One good season?

He's been consistently good for about 3 years now, and was especially good in Fulham's Europa League run 2 seasons ago. Someone who scores goals from midfield will always be sought after, plus he is a good team man on top of it. I think he would be an asset for Arsenal or Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

For Us. Yes. For Arsenal while yeah he would be good but like Seabs said with the squad they have they don't really need him. Would be a waste of money for them which would be better used trying to sign someone like M'Villa


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He would be a huge upgrade on Ramsey and would be better than what the likes of Gervinho or Walcott gave them last season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yep. Dempsey is way more instinctual savvy than Gervinho. I feel like Dempsey has a good football mind. He scores from midfield, and could be used up top as a false nine as well.

His versatility, his strong work ethic, and his team first bravado are pretty enticing.

I'm not sure he's the right fit for Arsenal...but he's better than Park, Chamakh, and Bendtner. I thought he would have been a great fit for Liverpool. And if Roy got more time, Dempsey is probably at Anfield right now. 

Considering Dempsey came up through the MLS as a defensive mid, I'd say his improvement from 2005 to today is pretty damn remarkable.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

One good season Dempsey :kobe ? He's been good from at least 09-10 when Fulham did the Europa push. 10-11 I believe Dempsey got a good number of goals for Fulham as well. We all know how well he played last season. He isn't an out and out striker yet produces goals for club and country. Only argument against him is he is nearing 30. He would definitely be a good signing for Liverpool, and might be a boost at Arsenal. Mikey said it best, he is a versatile player. Definitely deserves to be playing at a better club than Fulham.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

My personal take aside, whom would you prefer: Aaron Iniesta or Clint Dempsey?

I don't think we will buy Dempsey, but I can see why Wenger wants a midfield player who can score goals. And, I want a DM damnit.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> New Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers is keen to sign Rangers midfielder Steven Davis, 27, who is available as a free agent.


:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Word going around is that Kalou has been released following the expiration of his current contract.

Goodbye Salomon Kalou and Uni-Brow!










EDIT: It's OFFICIAL actually.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

haribo said:


> :


Thats a good signing, i expected more clubs to be after him, he's abit in the Charlie Adam mode though, but is a bit quicker with a higher work rate..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Apparently there are strong rumours of Lampard to LA Galaxy. Fuck you, Rockhead!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Surely that's not possible unless Galaxy get rid of Robbie Keane?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well I hope that's the case. I don't want Lampard playing 38 league games next season, but he till has a role and at this moment is still our best player in the deep positions.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unless they can fit him under the cap, but i doubt that massively.

i assume galaxy's 3 players are keane, landon and beckham, the obvious weak link there is dream club robbie. if he doesnt stay with chelsea, i suspect he'll move to china, possibly alongside drogba.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not many strong sources at the moment, but many reports around Italy saying Jovetic is heading to Liverpool. Would be surprised because it seemed we were very interested, but it's one to watch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

liverpool seemingly linked with every attacker in the world in this window really.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's their year. Everyone wants to join them.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll believe it when I see it. Just like last year we were linked to damn near every single player across Europe and look how many of them we got. Would :mark: if it did happen but yeah I see that rumor dieing out in a couple days with about 5 more coming up


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

we've been linked with Jovetic for years. If we do indeed sign Ramirez and Jovetic i'll be over the moon but i'm not holding my breath. I'll believe it when we sign them and its official. No doubt we'll be linked to everyone and then go sign Moses and Davis and finish way down the table again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Apparently there are strong rumours of Lampard to LA Galaxy. Fuck you, Rockhead!


That would be lovely. If there was strength to this it would probably mean getting rid of big man Keane. Fuck if this were to happen, I would go out of my way to see Galaxy live.

And fuck China man, I don't like them taking everyone. Could have probably had Drogs and Anelka in MLS if it weren't for China.

And also if Lampard goes this season, we ARE DEFINITELY in for a midfielder, wohoooooo.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

There were even rumours yesterday Liverpool want Mark Davies from Bolton for £6m. Probably tabloid bollocks but we'll see.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What about MRLSH. It could be his chance to step up to the plate 

Also noticing a lot of coloured players leaving Chelsea this Summer and only 2 white guys in Marin & Hazard come in thus far :terry

Heard the Mark Davies rumor too. Not sure if it's gonna happen though. Had Kenny still been in charge I would have been certain of it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ethnic cleansing.

Mikel, you next motherfucker!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Wenger is in France again for another defender and he is tall and black. :wenger


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Ethnic cleansing.
> 
> Mikel, you next motherfucker!


Thats cool with me. Hey maybe we can take Ramires and Sturridge of your hands. We need a couple black guys to improve our image anyway :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i can think of one man who doesnt agree


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Danijel Pranjic is expected to join Everton, he is a free transfer. It would be better for Everton to play him as a LM rather than LB. He only played LB for Croatia because our options are so limited there. Good going forward but shaky defensively


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Supposedly Liverpool, Arsenal and Tottenham are interested in Lloris.

I want Gaston Ramirez but I doubt that would ever happen when City are interested. 

Oh well, Aquilani and Cole it is.

:side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

My favourite rumour this week was us selling Reina to Milan and buying Lloris. would :lmao if that ever actually happened. 

Really want Ramirez


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I really rate Lloris, so I wouldn't mind too much if it did happen. We'll probably get Sinclair instead of Ramirez. What ever happened to Gylfi? (lol)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Destiny said:


> I really rate Lloris, so I wouldn't mind too much if it did happen. We'll probably get Sinclair instead of Ramirez. What ever happened to Gylfi? (lol)


i would love if it happens. Lloris is way better than Reina. I'm still holding out for Ramirez. Gylfi is being a cunt and will probably go to Spurs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

juve have also put in a bid for ramirez so liverpool stand next to no chance


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

if Pranjic joins Everton, hopefully this means they are getting him as cover for LB so Utd can sign Baines :jordan2


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Renegade™ said:


> if Pranjic joins Everton, hopefully this means they are getting him as cover for LB so Utd can sign Baines :jordan2


Apparently if we sell Baines to Utd we're getting Emilio Izaguerre from Celtic to replace him.

Baines out for £18m

Pranjic, Izaguerre, Naismith, Pienaar, Dempsey/Donovan/Both, a right back in, I'd be happy with.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EFC Bronco said:


> Apparently if we sell Baines to Utd we're getting Emilio Izaguerre from Celtic to replace him.
> 
> Baines out for £18m
> 
> Pranjic, Izaguerre, Naismith, Pienaar, Dempsey/Donovan/Both, a right back in, I'd be happy with.


cant see it being £18m, more like £12-14m


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

united_07 said:


> cant see it being £18m, more like £12-14m


Even with our dickhead owner in charge, there's no way we'd accept that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Destiny said:


> I really rate Lloris, so I wouldn't mind too much if it did happen. *We'll probably get Sinclair* instead of Ramirez. What ever happened to Gylfi? (lol)


Unless things have changed we can't sign any Swansea players.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

What do you think of Baines EFCB? Think he can play in Europe and make the step up? I've always been impressed with him and think he'd be perfect for us.

I don't think 12m-14m would be too bad a deal for Everton considering he's 28 this season and the window for any sort of big fee would be closing.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Unless things have changed we can't sign any Swansea players.


Ohreally?

So we can't sign any Swansea players?

WE NEED SWANSEA PLAYERS TO PLAY TIKI-TAKA!

:bron3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

So baines is gunna cost more than jordi alba ?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> So baines is gunna cost more than jordi alba ?


Barca get Barca discount. Alba wasn't going anywhere else and Valencia knew it.

Fabregas cost less than Carroll.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Ohreally?
> 
> So we can't sign any Swansea players?
> 
> ...


Nope. None until next season  




Cliffy Byro said:


> So baines is gunna cost more than jordi alba ?


DAT ENGLISH PLAYER TAX :jordan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Alba has Barca DNA so they get to make up the value.

Tito knows the market.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

plus alba was in the last year of his contract plus it's barca. what barca wants barca gets, especially if they're spanish or ex la masia.


----------



## GetReady2Fly (Feb 9, 2012)

Aston Villa have secured Feyenoord's Karim el Ahmadi on a three-year deal.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> What do you think of Baines EFCB? Think he can play in Europe and make the step up? I've always been impressed with him and think he'd be perfect for us.
> 
> I don't think 12m-14m would be too bad a deal for Everton considering he's 28 this season and the window for any sort of big fee would be closing.


I think he's absolutely brilliant, easily the best left back we've had since Psycho Pat in the mid 80s. Think he would suit United well and would be very annoyed if we let him go for a pittance. So much so in fact that I'll not renew my season ticket, because I still haven't yet.



Cliffy Byro said:


> So baines is gunna cost more than jordi alba ?


Seeing as Alba was in the last year of his deal with Valencia, apparently, and Baines has about 3 years left with us, yes.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:becks


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn now that RVP is my favorite current player I hear a bunch of clubs are making bids for him. Do you guys think he's leaving Arsenal for sure? I was really looking forward to watching him as the Gunners captain this year.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm going to use the first post to update Fifa 12, because I'm not buying Fifa 13. Not for superstitious reasons btw I don't believe in that shite. Yeah so thanks for that SNRUB.

Aussies is Brett 'Hitman' Holman actually any good? :bozza


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no. he's affectionately known as brett lolman here.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:kenny


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Fabio has gone on loan to QPR, would have preferred someone like Wigan, after Macheda's loan at QPR last season


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't be too worried about it. Fabio's actually a decent player. Macheda is and always was shit.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Fabio has gone on loan to QPR, would have preferred someone like Wigan, after Macheda's loan at QPR last season


Great to see he's staying in the PL. He better get his f**king chances and hopefully they come at LB. Massive season for him. Could be a masterstroke from Ferguson splitting the twins up.

We're very limited at LB now. Hope this means Baines is coming in.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> I wouldn't be too worried about it. Fabio's actually a decent player. Macheda is and always was shit.


Was about to make a similar post :lmao


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Aussies is Brett 'Hitman' Holman actually any good? :bozza


He's not as bad as Snrub said, he's been one of our best players internationally for few years although that isn't hard. He'll be nothing special in the prem though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Holman will run around a lot. He's essentially a poor man's Dempsey (a very poor man's Dempsey though, don't want to get your hopes up). Works hard for the team, athletic, not great technically, but makes good runs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Glad he's got a loan spell at a Prem. team. Hopefully it goes better than Macheda's loan spell there. We definitely need some cover of some kind at LB now. Don't think Baines is the guy to replace Evra long term.*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone else think if Baines comes in and Pat gets dropped he'll be a total cunt in the dressing room?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I think that's a certainty if he does get dropped.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Anyone else think if Baines comes in and Pat gets dropped he'll be a total cunt in the dressing room?


Not sure how he'd react to be honest. Ferguson's well used to dealing with people acting out though if it did come to that, he just wouldn't be worth it anyways.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Not sure how he'd react to be honest. Ferguson's well used to dealing with people acting out though if it did come to that, *he just wouldn't be worth it anyways.*




Baines or Pat?


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

Is RvP actually on his way out or do you guys think he'll get a long term deal done with Arsenal?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

One more year then he'll leave I think.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

saf should sell evra back to france while there's still some currency left.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thiago Silva has signed a new Milan deal. I told you guys there was 0 chance of him leaving, but you didn't listen :jordan


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm so glad he didn't go to PSG.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

On van Persie, I don't care if he leaves is. That top-4 trophy is safe. :wenger

It will be difficult to challenge for trophies if he leaves, but I don't feel strongly either way. I'd like it if he stayed because with Podolski in and a midfield of Arteta-Song-Wilshere, with Rosicky in the mix, we could do really well, but--no worries.


Edit:

Reports are out that we have rejected an 8 million bid for van Persie by Juve. LOL 8 million? Seriously? The media... At least should have added a 1 in front of the 8.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Leon Best, Blackburn's number 9. Good luck to the lad. A necessary sale to move forward as a club. 

Should do well under a top class manager :kean

Have to think that we've almost got a deal done for a striker in order to let him go, since currently we've only got 3 on the books Cisse will miss a lot of pre season and then he and Ba off to Africa in Jan :blatter )


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lavezzi to PSG. 

What a waste.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> Leon Best, Blackburn's number 9. Good luck to the lad. A necessary sale to move forward as a club.
> 
> Should do well under a top class manager :kean
> 
> *Have to think that we've almost got a deal done for a striker in order to let him go*, since currently we've only got 3 on the books Cisse will miss a lot of pre season and then he and Ba off to Africa in Jan :blatter )












:mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not really a waste going to psg, they're developing a pretty scary lineup. it's the same risk that people took when coming to us. psg will be something monumental in the next couple of years.

sirigu
bisevac alex sakho tiene
momo motta
nene pastore lavezzi
gameiro

pretty beastly team already that will get stronger with more signings, especially to lb/rb.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hollywood Hams said:


> :mark:


Only one man will be fooled by Mr Yekseh. 

:mon


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Isn't Gameiro all but confirmed to Valencia?

Difference between City and PSG is that City play in the PL. Talents like Lavezzi shouldn't be wasted in Ligue One.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Nah, Gameiro is going to Melbourne Heart :

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/s...urne-heart-radar/story-e6frfg8x-1226366078294

:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm a little mad Lavezzi went to PSG (and no not because he could have come to Chelsea ). I liked Napoli's Hamsik-Lavezzi-Cavani trio.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fergie has gotten rid of Beckham, Keane and Ruud when they had lost their usefulness and started being a burden on the dressing room. I don't think he'd have a problem getting rid of Evra if the same happened.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Best *of luck to Drake at Blackburn


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chance to work with :kean? YOLO.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not sure what to make of Best yet. £3m seems a bit much imo but we'll see. We're supposed to be getting Nuno Gomes on a free too plus Adrien Silva from Sporting and Fabio Nunes, some winger from another Portuguese club.

Personally I don't think it matters who we sign as long as Kean's in charge. How he's still in the job I don't know. The guy's taken us downhill at rapid speed and has the worst managerial record in our history.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Your gonna eat your words Nige when Kean gets you promoted next season and then into the champions league the following year :kean


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

£3m for Best?! Dat chicken money. I guess Gunner went to India for his summer hols this year coz I thought Venkys had blown their budget on Kean's pay rise.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Evra never complained when he was swapping constantly with Heinze back in 06/07 so I really can't see him doing the same if Baines comes in and gives him serious competition. It might even give Evra a kick to improve.

Juve confirmed they've signed Isla and Asamoah from Udinese, great captures for them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Poor Udinese. They qualify for the CL two years in a row and have only ended up losing players as a result of their success.

Also, what the fuck do Juve need Asamoah for anyways ffs. He's a poor mans Vidal. They like midfielders more than we love our wingers.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Seb said:


> Isn't Gameiro all but confirmed to Valencia?
> 
> Difference between City and PSG is that City play in the PL. *Talents like Lavezzi shouldn't be wasted in Ligue One.*





Wish i could rep you but must spread it around bla bla bla


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Adriano Galliani ended transfer rumours regarding Ibrahimovic saying he will remain at Milan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

was this before or after raiola said his future at milan isnt guaranteed


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Juve's midfield will be boss next season, Vidal Pirlo Marchisio Asamoah Marrone and probs Verratti too.
They could do with a better LB than De Ceglie tho, still a little suss defensively.

Where did this Gaimero to Valencia rumour come from? Never heard it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a few weeks ago, they were interested before he moved to psg, now he's sick of the lack of playing time and valencia could get him for less than what psg paid for him from lorient.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Interesting. He's had a poor season but I still think PSG should give him another chance. Maybe he plays better in a two man striker system which Paris don't play to accommodate Pastore.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

EGame said:


> Lavezzi to PSG.
> 
> What a waste.


Yeah, it is a shame. It is a big mistake, he should have not gone to an inferior league.



Renegade™;11675052 said:


> Evra never complained when he was swapping constantly with Heinze back in 06/07 so I really can't see him doing the same if Baines comes in and gives him serious competition. It might even give Evra a kick to improve.
> 
> Juve confirmed they've signed Isla and Asamoah from Udinese, great captures for them.


Poor Udinese.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Light said:


> *Best *of luck to Drake at Blackburn


The boyhood dream!










:hb


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Argentines are stupid--the likes of Pastore and Lavezzi. Pastore rejected Chelsea to go and play for PSG. :fpalm

But I'm sure if City had bid for Lavezzi, he'd have chosen City.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we did bid for lavezzi, he turned us down


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Then he can go fuck himself.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Leaving the serie a before match fixing blows up again isn't the worst move tbf, and who wouldn't want to get paid a fuckload of money and live in Paris?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ I'd understand if a romantic novelist preferred to live in Paris. But this is Football. City has the edge over PSG. They both have money, but one is the Premier League and the other is Ligue 1.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe Lavezzi is a big fish small pond kind of guy.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He's guaranteed first team football at PSG, something he may not get every week at City. The Premier League is obviously far better than Ligue 1 but if I had a choice of living in Paris or Manchester it's not exactly difficult, and I've never been fond of France. I've never been to Paris but most of Manchester's a fucking dump. Roll on Friday night and the T20 against Yorkshire when I have the pleasure of going there!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Razor King said:


> ^ I'd understand if a romantic novelist preferred to live in Paris. But this is Football. City has the edge over PSG. They both have money, but one is the Premier League and the other is Ligue 1.


guaranteed first team football, plus he'll still have CL football, get paid pretty similarly, Paris is better than Manchester no mattter your occupation, and its not like he's gone to china or anything. Ligue 1 is still an alright league although its an obvious step down.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Would've been nice to see Lavezzi in the EPL as I really rate him.

PSG will be a great team in the very near future though, so not a bad move by all means.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont blame lavezzi at all. places like milan, paris are always going to be a significant factor because it's always pissing down with rain in england. premier league may be the top league but psg have champions league football, a good team and money, which are the 3 most important things to a footballer. would i have loved him at city? sure, we need an out and out top class winger and lavezzi would've been that guy. would've liked to have seen it put nasri back into a deeper midfield role next to yaya and have a tevez/silva/lavezzi feeding it into aguero. jesus that would've been good. but going to psg isnt a stupid decision or a career waster by any means. lucas barrios is wasting his career. big difference.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Would have been nice seeing him every weekend on Match of the Day. Fuck, I can't wait for the new season to kick off!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dont see the big issue in him going, While yeah he's he's good enough to compete at a higher level and he's not exactly old he'll get paid a shit load of money to go to a club who are clearly trying to build something special. While there are better options no doubt PSG is hardly the worse choice in the World. Would have been more concerned if he went to somewhere like the US or China


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It's a massive step down for sure (Lavezzi). I'd say City has a better chance of winning the CL than PSG.

Argentines aren't really bright though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Barrios going to play in China still pisses me off.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:fergie has given an interview to MUTV where he said 1 or 2 players might come in, im guessing one it them is Baines and the other hopefully a CM. He also said the deal for Nick Powell was agreed before the playoff final where he scored that brilliant volley


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Argentines are idiots. look at Aguero... he could have gone to United, Real, Barca, etc. but he chose City for the money.

Brazilians and Mexicans are idiots too. Guardado going to Deportivo when he could go to Real, Pato going to Milan when he could have go to Chelsea, Real, Barca, etc., Gio Dos Santos going to Tottenham when he could have go to United or Chelsea.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

deadmau said:


> Argentines are idiots. look at Aguero... he could have gone to United, Real, Barca, etc. but he chose City for the money.


are you retarded? Barca and Madrid couldn't afford him and he just won the premiership :kobe


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and it was stupid for players to come to us in 2008 when we'd finished 14th the season before and our top scorer iirc was :twat and we had the likes of michael ball and demarcus beasley running around. but players did. it's taking a risk, and in 3-4 years psg are going to be huge

:lmao he was never going to go to any other club cos they couldn't afford him. plus yeah, it was real stupid to come. 23 league goals later...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

deadmau said:


> Argentines are idiots. look at Aguero... he could have gone to United, Real, Barca, etc. but he chose City for the money.
> 
> Brazilians and Mexicans are idiots too. Guardado going to Deportivo when he could go to Real, Pato going to Milan when he could have go to Chelsea, Real, Barca, etc.


So whatever club they go to... they should go to another? :cornette


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao your edit has proven you're an even bigger moron. guardado at real?

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

deadmau said:


> Argentines are idiots. look at Aguero... he could have gone to United, Real, Barca, etc. but he chose City for the money.
> 
> Brazilians and Mexicans are idiots too. Guardado going to Deportivo when he could go to Real, Pato going to Milan when he could have go to Chelsea, Real, Barca, etc.


Lol, there was no way Kun was going to any of them clubs. Both Man utd and barcelona would not spend £40 mill on a player and with him being at A Madrid there was no was they was going to sell him to R Madrid. Also at least at city he has a good chance of starting most games.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

deadmau said:


> Argentines are idiots. look at Aguero... he could have gone to United, Real, Barca, etc. but he chose City for the money.
> 
> Brazilians and Mexicans are idiots too. Guardado going to Deportivo when he could go to Real, Pato going to Milan when he could have go to Chelsea, Real, Barca, etc., Gio Dos Santos going to Tottenham when he could have go to United or Chelsea.


united never wanted aguero or dos santos.

The only clubs in for aguero were city and Real, and as he was with Atletico Madrid at the time, there isnt much chance that they would sell to Real


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlos cuellar stupid, went to sunderland, could've been at barcelona. STUPID SPANIARDS.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Footballers are idiots.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

What about football fans? 8*D


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao yeah Pato is an idiot, choosing Milan over Chelsea. :wilkins

Hope to see Genoa get their act together, the sporting director has promised a very strong team for next season, so they better not do a repeat of last few years and sell their best players (Criscito, Rafinha, Ranocchia, Bocchetti etc). Rumours are Dynamo Kiev bid 8m for Veloso.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barnetta officially joins schalke for free


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Good signing for Schalke, really like Barnetta as a player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gylfi to spurs to be confirmed in the not too distant future apparently.

and grant holt signs a new 3 year deal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

deadmau said:


> Argentines are idiots. look at Aguero... he could have gone to United, Real, Barca, etc. but he chose City for the money.
> 
> Brazilians and Mexicans are idiots too. Guardado going to Deportivo when he could go to Real, Pato going to Milan when he could have go to Chelsea, Real, Barca, etc., Gio Dos Santos going to Tottenham when he could have go to United or Chelsea.












Damn Gylfi . Still not sold on him close to signing for anyone yet tbh. Seen just as much "confirmed" spurs rumors as there was when he was linked to us. 

Good signing for Schalke too I gotta say. Especially for a free.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Surprised Leverkusen let him go for free, as they did with Adler. Both get one big injury each and get shipped despite being two of the best players in the Bayer squad. Not only can he play RM/LM/RW/LW with equal skill but Barnetta's a good set piece option too.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Rumous that United boss SAF is interested in signing J. Moutinho. Great choice imo, in a position where United needs strenghtening.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wouldn't mind Moutinho at all tbh, would prefer Modric obviously but Mountinho would do a good job.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> and grant holt signs a new 3 year deal












Couldn't resist working with the GOAT^.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Thats a great buy for Schalke, surprised Leverkusen let him go on a free.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The one Argentine who made a wise decision is... Aguero!

On the topic of Argentines, somebody please sign Higuain. I'm tired of watching such a talented poacher on the bench of Real.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'd take Higuain right now if I had the choice (I'd prefer Cavani or Falcao, but they're not available).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Some gunning rumors/news:

- Nobody wants Denilson, so he is going back to Sao Paulo for another loan spell, but Arsenal have a clause in the contract and they can sell him if any suitable offer is brought to the table.

- Diaby is looking to retire from Football, as his knee injury doesn't seem to recover at all. If it's true, I'd be gutted for him.

- Malaga is the favorite to land Bendtner. Allegedly, they have chipped in with an offer of 6 million.

- Real Sociedad is in talks with Arsenal to make Vela's move permanent.




Joel said:


> I'd take Higuain right now if I had the choice (I'd prefer Cavani or Falcao, but they're not available).


But you have the Golden Boot winner. :torres


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm sure Falcao is avalible. Atletico Madrid have problems with their debts, added in the current fianacial problems in Spain. Can't see Roman going into the market for another striker while you have the 50 million pound man, Lukaku and Sturridge.

Higuain's one dimensional ability is what has landed him on the bench at Real Madrid. He is a good player, haven't seen much evidence of what makes him 'so' talented, while he has such quality of players around him. For Jose, he is a great plan b player however.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

All that money and Malaga want Bendtner? What?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Pogba_07 to Juventus has been confirmed. 

“Paul Pogba signed for Juventus a long time ago as far as we’re aware. I don’t think he showed us any respect at all " - SAF

:bron


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Pogba_07 to Juventus has been confirmed.
> 
> “Paul Pogba signed for Juventus a long time ago as far as we’re aware. I don’t think he showed us any respect at all " - SAF
> 
> :bron


FORZA JUVE!!




:side:






nah he can fuck off :kagawa


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> I'm sure Falcao is avalible. Atletico Madrid have problems with their debts, added in the current fianacial problems in Spain. Can't see Roman going into the market for another striker while you have the 50 million pound man, Lukaku and Sturridge.
> 
> Higuain's one dimensional ability is what has landed him on the bench at Real Madrid. He is a good player, haven't seen much evidence of what makes him 'so' talented, while he has such quality of players around him. For Jose, he is a great plan b player however.


I'm not sure how much Atletico paid for Falcao but it was around 40, if I'm not mistaken. A team would have to bid a minimum of 50 million to get Falcao. Chelsea would have gone for him but they won't be bidding 50 million any time soon.

That Higuain bit is only partially true. He is a clinical striker--amongst the very best in scoring goals. His goal ratio is superb at club as well as international level. Wasn't he the third or forth highest goal scorer in La Liga last season? The problem is Benzema suits Madrid/Jose's style more and complements Ronaldo better than Higuain.




Chain Gang solider said:


> All that money and Malaga want Bendtner? What?


That's doing the rounds. 6 million is peanuts for them and Bendtner is a decent striker if you play him as one, unlike Wenger who forced him as a right winger.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Bendtner definitely showed signs of ability for us. I'd pay £6million for him, it's his wage demands that were probably the biggest issue. On his day he was superb. Games like City @ the Etihad proved that. He's not a bad target man and very good at holding the ball up. I think he'd do well at Malaga.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wouldnt be a horrible signing in anyway I would have just thought would with all that money they would have tried to be a bit more ambitious. Still guess it's early days in the window.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the usually reliable James Ducker from the Times on twitter



> No contact, formal or informal, from United to Everton over Baines for those asking about it #MUFC #EFC


i would have thought contact would have been made by now if Fergie is interested


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Surely you will be getting a left back though.

Isn't Evra the only one who can play in that position at the club right now? Even Ezekiel THE GOAT Fryers hasn't renewed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Surely you will be getting a left back though.
> 
> Isn't Evra the only one who can play in that position at the club right now? Even Ezekiel THE GOAT Fryers hasn't renewed.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I think Joel meant the only one who is comfortable at left back. But that rules out Evra too, so we have zero. :evra

Evans should never play there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Michael Bradley to AS Roma for 3.5m.

Nice move for Roma. Bradley + De Rossi will be tough to deal with centrally.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Valencia getting the number 7 shirt. Lovely stuff, top man.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Evra knows what he is and he's :evra. And he's garbage as well.

Nice move for Bradley. Gonna be watching more Serie A this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Roma has probably been my "favorite" Italian club. Now I have a reason to watch them more often. 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Someone needs to take Benayoun. Come on Arsenal. Can't see him getting much time this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If not Arsenal, really unsure how mid-table clubs are not snapping him up.

He's what, worth 2-3 million? 

Would be a great buy for any club at that price.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He will be on decent money at Chelsea, I imagine that could be a stumbling block for other clubs.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Don't wanna get hopes up after Barnetta was linked to them earlier and nothing came of it, but Gago has been linked to Genoa :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> I'd take Higuain right now if I had the choice (I'd prefer Cavani or Falcao, but they're not available).


they most certainly are available. napoli have no champions league, cavani has said that he is interested in leaving, their president may be a raving lunatic but the right offer will still see him leave.

wouldn't be surprised to see falcao leave at a cut price. atletico still owe porto something like 20 mil of his transfer. plus the economy is going down the toilet (see the banks arent able to give barca and madrid in particular huge loans anymore, one bank even has enaldo as collateral.)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

All the reports I've seen have said Cavani isn't for sale at any price, especially seeing as Lavezzi has just left, no way Napoli would lose Cavani too.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

FUCK Marcos Flores!!!!
I'm getting rid of my Adelaide United top with his name on the back.
Hope Hindmarsh boo him out of the stadium when victory come over.

:cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mikey Damage said:


> Michael Bradley to AS Roma for 3.5m.
> 
> Nice move for Roma. Bradley + De Rossi will be tough to deal with centrally.


Yeah, he has been decent from what I saw. Hope to see him do well at Roma.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Cavani will not leave. 

Falcao could be a different story, would take big money though as you'd expect.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> FUCK Marcos Flores!!!!
> I'm getting rid of my Adelaide United top with his name on the back.
> Hope Hindmarsh boo him out of the stadium when victory come over.


Seems like a bit of an overreaction. Flores is a nice guy, and he got a good offer from Melbourne Victory, of course he's going to take it. Players in the A-League don't earn astronomical amounts of money like players in Europe do, so if he can secure his family's future by joining Victory as opposed to Adelaide, what's wrong with that? I can respect that you wouldn't be thrilled with a club legend joining a rival team, but you really should cut the guy some slack.

I'm a Heart fan btw, so I'm not being biased or anything.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember the president slapped a £70m price tag on Cavani during the Euros when it was said Juve were interested

Edit: Spurs have completed the GYLFI signing now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

If Cavani goes I reckon it will be next year. Can't see him moving for now. Have to wonder if Hamsik will leave soon as well though. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2168548/Andy-Carroll-wanted-AC-Milan.html 

:stuff

Edit

Gylfi  Ahh well


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought his move to Liverpool was a certainty a few weeks back , what changed?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Guess Rodgers isn't that much of an influence then. If he really liked working with him he'd have been at Anfield weeks ago imo.

Damn you, Spurs.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I thought his move to Liverpool was a certainty a few weeks back , what changed?


He didn't want to move to a mid table club


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

modric/vdv replacement.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nuno Gomes has signed for Blackburn.

Would have marked out..

..8 years ago.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm starting to think Modric isn't going to go anywhere.

Madrid won't want to spend what Spurs want and none of their players want to go in a part exchange.
United can't afford him.
Levy and now AVB will refuse to sell to us.
City seemingly don't want him.

I think those are all his options.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> FUCK Marcos Flores!!!!
> I'm getting rid of my Adelaide United top with his name on the back.
> Hope Hindmarsh boo him out of the stadium when victory come over.
> 
> :cuss::cuss::cuss:


if you want to blame anyone, blame the incompitence of the united board. they've known for ages that he would be available and that van djik wanted out, and they did nothing. they didnt sell van djik, even for a paltry fee just to clear up the room. flores wasn't going to wait forever. victory did what any team in the league would've done. he wasnt a united player, and he needs a job. although it's rotten he's gone to the victory, the board's incompetence is what has caused this.

ridiculous to think that mullen has now been sold, as well as van djik not wanting to be here. could go into the season with one striker and an even smaller squad than last season. pretty big problems really.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I'm starting to think Modric isn't going to go anywhere.
> 
> Madrid won't want to spend what Spurs want and none of their players want to go in a part exchange.
> United can't afford him.
> ...


Unless someone random like PSG come in for him yeah I'd say yeah he looks to defo be staying next season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

If only Milan weren't broke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Gylfi wanted too much money, he's nothing more than a mercenary. If someone had come along over the top of Spurs and offered him more money then he'd go to them as well.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Mercenary =/= desire to play in the Champions League. Can't imagine a team with Levy as chairman offering millions on wages for a player like Sidgurdson, whereas his other option has spent £110million on very average players.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rush said:


> Gylfi wanted too much money, he's nothing more than a mercenary. If someone had come along over the top of Spurs and offered him more money then he'd go to them as well.


Spurs have a wage structure, so i cant see it being a lot, liverpool could of paid it. Also why wouldnt he want to go to spurs? they finished 4th, while liverpool finished 8th, Spurs are in the Europa league


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He was set to go to swansea, backed out because Rodgers left, was looking to come to Liverpool except we didn't want to pay ridiculous wages. Champions League has nothing to do with it, he's not going to be playing CL football next year and he could've helped us a lot in improving this season. Our defense was great but we were lacking majorly in attack.

^ We're in Europa League as well you muppet.

Just because we could pay it doesn't mean we should pay it. Cole is on a ridiculous amount and Rodgers is trying to bring it under control. Was still going to be a handy wage, just not as much as he wanted.

ftr i don't have a problem with a player chasing the money, except when he backs out of a deal apparently because of the manager and then goes off and signs for a 'random team'.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

people ignoring that the only difference really between liverpool and tottenham last season was the position on the table.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> I'm starting to think Modric isn't going to go anywhere.
> 
> Madrid won't want to spend what Spurs want and none of their players want to go in a part exchange.
> United can't afford him.
> ...


Nah, Modric will screw the Spuds and come to us. He's going to unveil the Gunner top and smile. Then, a strange virus will catch him. He will be out for 4 weeks at first, then that will be 6 months, and it will end up being the entire season. The season after the next will be touted as his comeback. Wenger will announce, "We have Modric so that's like a new signing." Modric starts and 5 mins in, he breaks his ankle--out for another season! Oh wait, this isn't Diaby...




Mr. Snrub said:


> people ignoring that the only difference really between liverpool and tottenham last season was the position on the table.


Except last season was Tottenham's second best points tally in the Premiership era, while probably Liverpool's worst.


Edit:

Wenger has backed out from the M'Vila deal and is now looking towards Everton instead, specifically this dude called Fellaini. I'm not so sure about this because Everton slapped a 20 million price tag on Fellaini.

Two amongst M'Vila, Nasri, and Ben Arfa are apparently in for 2-year ban from French international football. They deserve it, but I'm not sure about this either.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> people ignoring that the only difference really between liverpool and tottenham last season was the position on the table.


+ Liverpool won a trophy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and i bet that little facet of information meant absolutely two bits of bugger all to sigurdsson. especially after he found out spurs were willing to double what liverpool were offering him.

would he have really done that much for liverpool? will he really do that much for tottenham? did he stand out as a big fish in a small pond? charlie adam syndrome?

edit: first part was about the points total. i full expect liverpool to play a better brand of football rather than the dour, behind the times garbage that :kenny had them playing. plus lucas being back will be a massive boost to a pretty weak midfield without him and/or gerrard


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Linked to Matt Jarvis. Yep. Matt fucking Jarvis. There are squad players and there is taking the piss. Chelsea hsve entered the territory of taking the piss.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikel Is a stater. Sorry to say Joel but you entered that territory a long time ago


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikel was good at the end of the season, tbf to him. Of course I don't trust him on the course of a whole and want him replaced, but I doubt it will happen.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rush said:


> ^ We're in Europa League as well you muppet.


where did i say you werent? :hmm:


Anyway im looking forward to seeing how AVB does at Spurs, hope he does well after being treated a bit unfairly at Chelsea. Rumoured transfer budget is €30m + possible money from modric & VDV sales. They need a good striker and apparently AVB wants to bring in another goalkeeper, it will be interesting to see who else they bring in.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

pretty sure you said it, and regardless its kind of redundant to say



united_07 said:


> Spurs have a wage structure, so i cant see it being a lot, liverpool could of paid it. Also why wouldnt he want to go to spurs? they finished 4th, while liverpool finished 8th, *Spurs are in the Europa league*


that then isn't it :kobe


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Razor King said:


> Two amongst M'Vila, Nasri, and Ben Arfa are apparently in for 2-year ban from French international football. They deserve it, but I'm not sure about this either.


What actually happened? Nasri had a separate thing in which he told a reporter to fuck off or something similar so he's pretty screwed either way. Think it's a testament to Pardew's man management that HBA has no problems here. 

@Joel Linked does not equal interest. Probably paper shite. Wouldn't get on the clubs back for being "linked".

Edit: What source are people using for the Gylfi wage stories?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Linked to Matt Jarvis. Yep. Matt fucking Jarvis. There are squad players and there is taking the piss. Chelsea hsve entered the territory of taking the piss.


dont worry, so have we.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> @Joel Linked does not equal interest. Probably paper shite. Wouldn't get on the clubs back for being "linked".


Media asked RDM about it this morning and he gave a little smile. We can only hope it is a "what a load of shit" smile.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> if you want to blame anyone, blame the incompitence of the united board. they've known for ages that he would be available and that van djik wanted out, and they did nothing. they didnt sell van djik, even for a paltry fee just to clear up the room. flores wasn't going to wait forever. victory did what any team in the league would've done. he wasnt a united player, and he needs a job. although it's rotten he's gone to the victory, the board's incompetence is what has caused this.
> 
> ridiculous to think that mullen has now been sold, as well as van djik not wanting to be here. could go into the season with one striker and an even smaller squad than last season. pretty big problems really.


I Definitely blame the board and Flores. I hate Flores now not because he didn't rejoin us, I hate him because he signed with MV. How could he do that? He is a club icon and he goes joins our most hated rivals. It's like a player switching from Panathinaikos to Olympiakos, Inter to AC , Man U to Man C etc..... I really hope we show him how we feel about this move when victory come to Hindmarsh.

Yes he couldn't wait forever, but joining a rival club is unacceptable. If I was a professional football I definitely wouldn't sign for a rival club. Especially if I was a star at the club.
I am sure there were a few other clubs wanting to sign him too.

June 2011 - He rejected a 3 year deal worth $1 million. He then Demanded his release to the Chinese club

April 2012 - we offered him a 575k contract whist he was still in China which was rejected.

May 2012 - we put our highest offer ever for an AU player he still rejected.

Also we Adelaide united supporters show all our love to him and he stabs us in the back and joins MV.
I remember last year when he came to watch one of our games whist still under contract with the Chinese club, he got the biggest cheer of the night. I have a feeling he will get a complete opposite reaction the next time he steps foot on Hindmarsh.


FUCK HIM!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AVB to be the first manager sacked next season. 

Calling it now. :arry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I Definitely blame the board and Flores. I hate Flores now not because he didn't rejoin us, I hate him because he signed with MV. How could he do that? He is a club icon and he goes joins our most hated rivals. It's like a player switching from Panathinaikos to Olympiakos, Inter to AC , Man U to Man C etc..... I really hope we show him how we feel about this move when victory come to Hindmarsh.
> 
> Yes he couldn't wait forever, but joining a rival club is unacceptable. If I was a professional football I definitely wouldn't sign for a rival club. Especially if I was a star at the club.
> I am sure there were a few other clubs wanting to sign him too.
> ...


this would make more sense if he was actually from adelaide. he isn't. he is an argentine who needed a job. he was a complete gentleman while he was here and didn't have any choice in the matter. i doubt he's going to go down the prick path of being a cunt when melbourne face us, but what's done is done. in the end, a lawyer isn't going to reject a job offer from a rival firm from when he was with his _previous_ law firm. flores rejecting victory and then sitting on his hands waiting to see if the board got their act together and sold a player who didnt want to be there anymore would be ludicrous. i find the whole booing a player notion just dumb as well. he played for united and it was a brilliant season. after that he wasn't a united player anymore. he went to victory not as a united player, but as a free agent. flores shouldn't be blamed in the slightest for this whole situation, he obviously wanted to be a united player again, but incompetence and short-sightedness got in the way.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> this would make more sense if he was actually from adelaide. he isn't. he is an argentine who needed a job. he was a complete gentleman while he was here and didn't have any choice in the matter. i doubt he's going to go down the prick path of being a cunt when melbourne face us, but what's done is done. in the end, a lawyer isn't going to reject a job offer from a rival firm from when he was with his _previous_ law firm. flores rejecting victory and then sitting on his hands waiting to see if the board got their act together and sold a player who didnt want to be there anymore would be ludicrous. i find the whole booing a player notion just dumb as well. he played for united and it was a brilliant season. after that he wasn't a united player anymore. he went to victory not as a united player, but as a free agent. flores shouldn't be blamed in the slightest for this whole situation, he obviously wanted to be a united player again, but incompetence and short-sightedness got in the way.


If he really wanted to be a united player then he would have accepted the offer that we handed to him back in may of this year. I really hate players that go to rival clubs. Yes he couldn't just sit there and play with his thumbs waiting for a offer but that still doesn't make the situation any better from a United supporters point of view.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but the offer given to him was absolutely pathetic in comparison. we offered him 320k a season, henan jianye offered him 800k a season. you'd be mad not to take that deal.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> What actually happened? Nasri had a separate thing in which he told a reporter to fuck off or something similar so he's pretty screwed either way. Think it's a testament to Pardew's man management that HBA has no problems here.
> 
> @Joel Linked does not equal interest. Probably paper shite. Wouldn't get on the clubs back for being "linked".
> 
> Edit: What source are people using for the Gylfi wage stories?


Ben Arfa and M'Vila ganged up on Blanc in the dressing room after the defeat to Sweden. Ben Arfa was the "worst" of the lot, so they say. M'Vila also reacted pretty ridiculously after being substituted. Nasri didn't go that far, but he took a piss himself on Blanc too and then those comments after they were eliminated didn't help his cause either.

Blanc was cornered by his players for sure, which is a travesty and makes me wonder who'd want that French job now. There seems to be a lot dickheads in the team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good, welcome to manchester m'vila.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah. United are still interested in him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Meh, who needs Gylfi when you have Aquilani? Good for him for signing with Spurs. I just hope we sign someone who's quality and wants to play for the club.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> good, welcome to manchester m'vila.


:fergie


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

as expected



> Robin van Persie has announced he will not be extending his contract at Arsenal
> 
> "I’ve thought long and hard about it, but I have decided not to extend my contract. You guys, the fans, have of course the right to disagree with my view and decision and I will always respect your opinions."


he'll be off to city


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

united_07 said:


> as expected
> 
> 
> 
> he'll be off to city


Please go abroad, can't stand looking at him any more.

Bench at City would suffice too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i cant see us signing him. i really, really cant. more likely juve, they desperately need a spearhead. we have 3 already.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Van Persie says he's not extending his contract.

Sad for Arsenal, really can't believe they're going to lose another player like this. If they sell him to City they should be ashamed of themselves for allowing this to happen. Again. They just cannot do that and still brand themselves as a big or even ambitious club.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

RVP IS COMING TO LIVERPOOL TO PLAY TIKI-TAKA FOOTBALL!

Not surprised that he's leaving to be honest.

If tis is true.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

City it is.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> "Unfortunately in this meeting it has again become clear to me that we in many aspects disagree on the way Arsenal should move forward." RVP


:lmao the board has fucked up big time on this


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Amazed how Arsenal fans thought they were really trying to "fit in" Giroud and Podolski with RVP. It was obvious they were planning without him, which is at least better than the Fabregas/Nasri situation.

To be fair if they can get M'Vila or someone of that mould in with the money and get Wilshere back, I don't see them being that much worse off. There are goals in Giroud and Podolski. 

Then Wilshere will got to City though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Something tells me that Arsenal won't get more than 10-15m for RVP. 

Blurg.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao the board has fucked up big time on this


To be fair, it all translates to him wanting more money. It's obvious.

The guy waits until now to declare he's leaving, AFTER they've actually invested in the sqaud? Where was he last season?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

van Persie is full of crap. Arsenal actually do some good business early in the off season and don't look to be finished yet and he's still off. He wanted to see some ambition, they've shown some and he's still off. They can't win with their players. They are all full of crap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the investments were two strikers. if that isn't planning for life without him then idk what is

he can put whatever spin he wants on it, he's completely fucked over the club he has 'huge respect' for. can get him for a nominal fee. arsenal in a no win situation here. what respect.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

I knew he was going to leave, it's about time he moves on with his career, probably going to Madrid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL Arsenal 

Letting the man who literally carried your team on his shoulders for pretty much the entire last season go.

I doubt PodLOLski or Giroud could replicate RVP.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> the investments were two strikers. if that isn't planning for life without him then idk what is
> 
> he can put whatever spin he wants on it, he's completely fucked over the club he has 'huge respect' for. can get him for a nominal fee. arsenal in a no win situation here. what respect.


Investments are investments, and they're two good players. You have Ox developing, Wilshere coming back and they still have CL football . The timing just isn't right for that excuse. It's obvious it's about the money. He can get at least £50,000 a week more at another club, and he knows that it's probably his last big time contract. It's about the money and nothing else.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hardly any footballers really care about the club they play for, i thought this was common knowledge now. hence why the ones that do are so valued.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's an interesting rumour I heard on the news; 
Barcelona have given Santos 10m euros in order to be first in line for Neymar. The deal requires another 40m to be given by Barcelona to Santos which will be done next summer. Apparently that is why Barcelona won't buy a striker this transfer season.
I myself find it a little hard to believe but who knows.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Investments are investments, and they're two good players. You have Ox developing, Wilshere coming back and they still have CL football . The timing just isn't right for that excuse. It's obvious it's about the money. He can get at least £50,000 a week more at another club, and he knows that it's probably his last big time contract. It's about the money and nothing else.


not saying it isnt. im too busy finding this whole situation hilarious. nothing brings a good laugh like arsenal fucking up. it's just amazing to see him use phrases like huge respect while chasing his last huge paycheck.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He leaves when he wants.

Arsenal fans twitter feeds are glorious. Piers Morgan in particular. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owzhYNcd4OM


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He should have just come out and say he wanted a new challenge. He probably didn't expect Arsenal to make moves in the window when he spoke about ambition and now it has backfired.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Here's an interesting rumour I heard on the news;
> Barcelona have given Santos 10m euros in order to be first in line for Neymar. The deal requires another 40m to be given by Barcelona to Santos which will be done next summer. Apparently that is why Barcelona won't buy a striker this transfer season.
> I myself find it a little hard to believe but who knows.


That is essentially true.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

EGame said:


> LOL Arsenal
> 
> Letting the man who literally carried your team on his shoulders for pretty much the entire last season go.
> 
> I doubt PodLOLski or Giroud could replicate RVP.


Please. I would rather not give a huge deal to a 29 year old with injury problems over his career. Too risky. 

Reinvestment is the key.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Here's an interesting rumour I heard on the news;
> Barcelona have given Santos 10m euros in order to be first in line for Neymar. The deal requires another 40m to be given by Barcelona to Santos which will be done next summer. Apparently that is why Barcelona won't buy a striker this transfer season.
> I myself find it a little hard to believe but who knows.


Heard this awhile back. 

Either way the guy will be at Barca in the next few years. Pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Here's an interesting rumour I heard on the news;
> Barcelona have given Santos 10m euros in order to be first in line for Neymar. The deal requires another 40m to be given by Barcelona to Santos which will be done next summer. Apparently that is why Barcelona won't buy a striker this transfer season.
> I myself find it a little hard to believe but who knows.


That'd be daft by Barca, because it seems like he only wants to go there anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't blame RVP for wanting to leave and experience some success. Just brilliant that he chooses to announce this when Arsenal finally decided to invest properly in a transfer window after leaving Wenger and Arsenal fans hanging for months.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Here's an interesting rumour I heard on the news;
> Barcelona have given Santos 10m euros in order to be first in line for Neymar. The deal requires another 40m to be given by Barcelona to Santos which will be done next summer. Apparently that is why Barcelona won't buy a striker this transfer season.
> I myself find it a little hard to believe but who knows.


Balague came out with this before Christmas, around about the time Neymar started his Barca-fapping in the Brazilian media. It may or may not be true, but he'll be at Barca by the end of the World Cup.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Don't worry, Arsenal fans...










Cometh the hour, cometh the man.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Arsenal probably brought in these two strikers as they knew van persie was leaving

i like this tweet from Piers Moron



> If you go to Manchester City @Persie_Official - you'll be dead to me. DEAD.


:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

united_07 said:


> Arsenal probably brought in these two strikers as they knew van persie was leaving
> 
> i like this tweet from Piers Moron
> 
> ...


Piers Morgan is the best example of a retarded "football fan" his tweets are great entertainment.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Is Stringer alive?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not anymore


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man, if Cesc and Nasri didn't kill Stringer last season, this won't. Stringer was 100% certain neither were leaving and then he said only one would leave and then he saw Nasri on pre season tour and then Nasri even started the season there. Then he left, but the String just laughed it off.

The String is already in the process of making his "no big deal, he wasn't important" post already.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

after seeing podo in the euros, i wouldnt be feeling too great about signing him tbh

asides from his breakout 2006 world cup performance and relatively good but not great club seasons, the man never really lived up to the hype of his debut

but im optimistic about giroud


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

KSI :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's okay Arsenal fans. Bentdner will be like a new signing.

























































































:busquets


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He could still do a Rooney, it was pretty much the same thing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

except for wenger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember when Rooney pulled his stunt and a lot of United fans on here were like "football is turning for the worse". I couldn't believe they were making out like Rooney was the most loyal man ever :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

'Bring in players and I'll resign'
*Player brought in* *won't resign*
:rvp

I wonder if clubs will buy him this summer or just wait till he's released, if Podolski and Giroud have good chemistry together we should be fine and if RVP does go this summer Podolski won't be played out of position like at the euros.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Piers Morgan is the best example of a retarded "football fan" his tweets are great entertainment.


yeah he has just posted this :kenny



> @thegoonblog Benzema's past it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao "past it" he's 24!

What a waste of air.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

smh RvP is my favorite player this is lame..


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

pryme tyme said:


> smh RvP is my favorite player this is lame..


didnt you only start supporting them a couple of days ago?





Anyway, for the second year in a row united have signed a goalkeeper from Atletico Madrid, Rodrigo Alvarez, he is 18, so will most likely go straight to the reserves


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> To be fair, it all translates to him wanting more money. It's obvious.
> 
> The guy waits until now to declare he's leaving, AFTER they've actually invested in the sqaud? Where was he last season?


With all he's done for the team I say he's earned more money. 

Slightly surprised he decided to leave after it seemed like Wenger had finally seen sense and decided to invest but thats how it goes I guess. Dude must realise he's not getting younger and wants to get some decent silverware before he has to think about retirement. Must not see that happening at Arsenal


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

pryme tyme said:


> smh RvP is my favorite player this is lame..


*Ahh so you've decided on Arsenal then? Good stuff. Just wait till you see Jack back, he'll be your favourite player.

As far as Van Persie leaving, I feel quite conflicted. There's the obvious negatives of losing your top goalscorer/the best striker in the league and the fact he's made his decision public will lower his transfer value. 

However there's a fair few positives such as off-loading a player who's been at the club for around 10 years now, only 1 of which he was fully fit. He's the club highest earner, so getting his wages off the books will free up money for other players (hopefully.) Then you look at the fact that he's 29 in August, with the general peak for a striker being at 28 there's an argument to be made that he's at his peak and this season will begin his decline (how rapid the decline will be is yet to be seen, he could easily bang in 25 goals next season.)

We've just brought in 2 new strikers, who'll obviously not be as good as RVP but 2 new quality signings none-the-less. Hopefully RVP will either leave for over £20mil now or go on a free at the end of the season, which is what I'd prefer to happen in all honesty.

I expect fans from all the other top teams taking this as a chance to mock Arsenal by saying this will be another season without a trophy but in all honesty, as long as we get another good season out of the Gooners I'll be happy....Saying that I'd still love us to win a trophey.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a feeling Arsenal wont regress at all next season.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why the hell are we signing keepers? We have a very promising 21 year old keeper and a solid back-up in Lindegaard who is also young by keepers standards. He'll never get a game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

u can have hilario and turnbull too


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Holding talks with Hoilett apparently. Everton, that is.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The only thing that sucks about this is his transfer value. I don't think it is going to be near £20 million.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

EFC Bronco said:


> Holding talks with Hoilett apparently. Everton, that is.


Its rumoured we're after him too. (this always happens.) Odds of joining us cut a lot today.

Went on his wiki page and said he plays for Newcastle. Sounds legit :argh:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Former Arsenal midfielder Paul Merson has warned Robin van Persie he will regret his decision to leave the Gunners.
> 
> "Not many players leave Arsenal and don't regret it. It's an unbelievable club,''


yeah i bet henry, fabregas, nasri, clichy and ashley cole are still devestated they left arsenal :kenny



edit: The Mail are going with RVP to United on their back page tomorrow











personally i wouldnt want him, about to turn 29, would most likely reduce the chances of Welbeck and Hernandez


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Van Persie leaving Arsenal comes as a surprising news for me. Thought he'd consider staying seeing as Arsenal have recruited quality players in this transfer window in Podi and Giroud ahead of next season. The players that they've acquired is quite evident of Wenger's will to invest compared to his past transactions. I don't really know if this is a good or bad news for me as a Chelsea fan as I don't like seeing a team weakened. If it's Arsenal though :terry . If Podolski and Giroud build a solid partnership between them, I don't think RVP will be missed that much. It surely going to take some time for that to happen though. Both need to settle in the EPL, work together, build a good chemistry and all that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL, no way we will be in for him. No fucking way.

Wilshere in a years time on the other hand...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

united_07 said:


> yeah i bet henry, fabregas, nasri, clichy and ashley cole are still devestated they left arsenal :kenny
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ashley Cole obviously moved to a shit club in us though. We didn't even win the top 4 trophy this season :wenger


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> Ashley Cole obviously moved to a shit club in us though. We didn't even win the top 4 trophy this season :wenger


We won what they'll never win though :cashley


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

just1988 said:


> *Ahh so you've decided on Arsenal then? Good stuff. Just wait till you see Jack back, he'll be your favourite player.
> 
> As far as Van Persie leaving, I feel quite conflicted. There's the obvious negatives of losing your top goalscorer/the best striker in the league and the fact he's made his decision public will lower his transfer value.
> 
> ...


Yeah I went with Arsenal! I've always looked up to Thierry Henry.. he's been my favorite footballer since I can remember so that helped sway me (Henry will always be a Gunner to me).

I was bummed to hear about RvP leaving but I half expected it after all the speculation started flying. I wish he would stay.. but what can you do. Considering he's about to turn 29 this wasn't exactly the worst possible time to part ways. Already having 2 quality strikers signed in preparation also helps ease the blow a little bit. Wilshere very much so might become my new favorite since RVP is leaving. I was his age (16) when he got his first start on Arsenal. I thought it was cool as hell that a "kid" like me was playing in the PL. From what I understand he's developed into quite the prospect since then (tough break with the injury last year though).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal fans really think that bringing in Podolski and Giroud are a step in the right direction? Not surprised RVP is moving on. Been saying he would. Can't see him signing for another PL club. Possibly Madrid if they sell Higuain. Arsenal probably won't get a ton for him either. Approaching 30 and available on a free next year after he openly said he wont resign. 

Don't think he'd be a worthwhile signing for United. Like been said he'd greatly limit the chances for Welbeck and Hernandez and he's not the wisest investment financially. Due to pick up an injury soon too and I highly doubt he'll have a season that good again. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so thats it, berba is going to die on united's bench?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I actually forgot all about him :fergie*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> so thats it, berba is going to die on united's bench?


he'll be gone by the end of the summer


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

by the looks of things, he seems to be more ready to rot than take a pay cut


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> I have a feeling Arsenal wont regress at all next season.


Neither do I tbh. 

As for Berba I'm surprised he hasn't been linked with a move away. He needs it tbh.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Van Persie has been my favourite Arsenal player since Thierry left, so i'm disappointed he's leaving, but as long as he moves abroad, i'm not overly concerned by it and, though I can understand Arsenal fans skepticism after not bringing in adequate replacements in recent seasons, I'm confident Wenger will improve the squad for next season. 

Heart thought he was going to see out his career at Arsenal, but head said all signs seem to be he's leaving (delayed contract talks, comments about loving the club no matter what, taking his son around Emirates and taking pictures after the final game, media ban, Podolski and Giroud with similar attributes etc) though thought the timing and nature of the statement could have been improved. 

As much as i'd have liked him to follow Bergkamp's lead, stay for the rest of his career and become a legend, I doubt he'll stay injury free and replicate his form for a full season again, so provided we get close to £20m for him and re-invest or 1 or 2 good players in exchange, it could turn out for the better. 

While i'd love a replacement like Falcao or Benzema, realistically, i'd be content with signing Demba Ba for £7m, and we'd already be in better shape with the goalscoring burden shared between Podolski, Giroud and Ba rather than just Van Persie, leaving fans sweating over another long term injury and having to rely on Chamakh scoring more than 1 in 15.



Seabs said:


> *Arsenal fans really think that bringing in Podolski and Giroud are a step in the right direction? *


If they were replacing Gervinho and Chamakh, definitely. If they're to replace Van Persie, not so much. Saw quite a bit of both last season and was impressed, though Podolski's form seemed to dip once rumours over his future started.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ba's release clause runs out on the 31st of this month apparently, if we are gonna lose him hopefully we somehow manage to hold it off until after that so we can get a higher fee than £7m


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Why the hell are we signing keepers? We have a very promising 21 year old keeper and a solid back-up in Lindegaard who is also young by keepers standards. He'll never get a game.


Maybe he was signed to help De Gea settle down in England during the next couple of years? A familiar face and all that, you would be suprised how often it happens (Modric and Corluka at Spurs being an example). A relatively cheap signing that can give the big investment some company during training and accompany him to doughnut shops, etc. A small cost to maximise the potential of a near £20 million signing.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Neither do I tbh.
> 
> As for Berba I'm surprised he hasn't been linked with a move away. He needs it tbh.


Only the other day it was said that Galatasary were after him. Could be bollocks but it seems plausible.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lucio to Juve, Miguel Veloso has gone to Kiev (fuck) and Handanovic is close to joining Inter from Udinese.

Shame about MV, but lol Udinese, who do they have left?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It was coming. I have been screaming all along. If he were to stay, he'd have signed a long time ago. But this now resolves one area for us--the formation. We will play 4-2-3-1 with Giroud up top and Podolski behind him; Walcott/Chamberlain and Gervinho on the flanks.

I don't care where van Persie goes, but unlike others--I hope it's City. We will get the money, but more importantly, he will be coming to the Emirates at least once. It would be amazing to see van Persie's City vs. Arsenal.


Some quotes~



Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao the board has fucked up big time on this


No, the board didn't. I've been most critical of the lousy board we have, but the Board did everything to keep van Persie. They offered van Persie a 130,000/week contract with a 5 million signing fee. That's not breaking the ceiling; it's smashing it. We bought two recognized players, and one is an international veteran.

As much as I dislike our board, the board was on the right; van Persie on the wrong.




Mikey Damage said:


> Something tells me that Arsenal won't get more than 10-15m for RVP.
> 
> Blurg.


Depends. If City come in for him, we're getting 20 - 25 million. If Real are interested, 20 million sounds okay. If Barca, we will get 15 million. The same with Juve.




Irish Jet said:


> To be fair, it all translates to him wanting more money. It's obvious.
> 
> The guy waits until now to declare he's leaving, AFTER they've actually invested in the sqaud? Where was he last season?


It's money, but it's also the desire to be in a "winning team." van Persie doesn't care if he is a bit-part player in a heavyweight squad. He just wants to win medals AND if he gets paid more than he will at Arsenal, I can understand why.




Joel said:


> van Persie is full of crap. Arsenal actually do some good business early in the off season and don't look to be finished yet and he's still off. He wanted to see some ambition, they've shown some and he's still off. They can't win with their players. They are all full of crap.


This. But he said all of that because he "knew," Arsene wouldn't buy anybody, but that obviously went out of the window when Podolski and Giroud came in. He wanted out. I've known that all along; otherwise there was no reason why he wouldn't sign last year. Most Gunners argued with me over this saying he wanted to see ambition and all, but it's untrue. He just wanted to go. It's obvious now.




EGame said:


> LOL Arsenal
> 
> Letting the man who literally carried your team on his shoulders for pretty much the entire last season go.
> 
> I doubt PodLOLski or Giroud could replicate RVP.


Not really. van Persie is class apart, but this changes nothing for us. He had one phenomenal season with us in his entire time with us (8 years), and the remaining years--he was in the rehab room. It's a loss, but not a loss that will kick us out of van Persie's highest achievement with us--the top-4 trophy.

If Podolski is LOL because of the Euros, then what is van Persie?


Edit:

Bringing in Podolski and Giroud is definitely going the right direction instead of sticking with the losers we have in our squad. I commented last year, but I wanted everybody of the post-Invincibles era (including van Persie) out from Arsenal because all of them have turned out to be bottlers.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

You brought in 2 players, but they're not signings that your number 1 striker sees as helping the team. Mostly b/c they play in his position :kobe

Anyone who didn't think this was coming is foolish, you don't buy Giroud and Podolski if you're planning on keeping RVP around as well.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

One friend of mine was pissed when we signed Giroud because that obviously meant van Persie went home. With most Gunners, it was hope than logic. Also, he did say that if Arsenal showed ambition, he'd sign, so the other half was happy because we did show some ambition.

Now, can we please get Dempsey, M'Vila/Fellaini, a back-up GK, and a back-up RB please?

The main point now is if Wenger will cash in or just take it to van Persie and force him to see out his contract. The board won't interfere this time, as they did with Nasri, so I have a feeling that Wenger will play hardball with van Persie. I think Wenger will rather let van Persie go for free than for 10 million.

I'd give the captain's armband to Mr. Dependable, Mikel Arteta. Vermaelen is another candidate, but Arteta is the one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not paying 25 mil and 200k a week for van persie.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

He won't need 200k a week. He didn't leave for money. A nice 150k will do for him.

Heck, he'd even accept 100k if clubs such as Madrid and Barca came for him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kinda got lost in the shuffle but diego forlan's contract is being cancelled by milan.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> kinda got lost in the shuffle but diego forlan's contract is being cancelled by milan.


Damn his career went up and down quick 




Razor King said:


> He won't need 200k a week. He didn't leave for money. A nice 150k will do for him.
> 
> Heck, he'd even accept 100k if clubs such as Madrid and Barca came for him.


Still reckon Barca may as well go in for him. Would get a decent price and Im getting it would match his "Ambition". After 8 years down the road, 30 years of age and only an FA Cup to really show for it I find it hard to blame him for wanting a new challenge. Seems like he will get the Nasri treatment though which is a shame.

Edit

Also where's Stringer at? Need his view on this tbh. Gunner too.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> Lucio to Juve, Miguel Veloso has gone to Kiev (fuck) and Handanovic is close to joining Inter from Udinese.
> 
> Shame about MV, but lol Udinese, who do they have left?


Udinese are idiots. They have Champions league football this season and they are selling their important players.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd take Forlan at Arsenal. He'd be immense for the dressing room and a super guy to come off the bench.

@ Chain Gang

Not really. Since he left ManU, it's been up mostly. Now he is reaching the end of his career, so it's bound to slow him down. Plus, Inter was a bad choice to begin with and nobody used him properly there. Look at Milito, after Jose left, he didn't have the same magic again.


On van Persie, I'd be glad wherever he went because eventually, all of this is the manager and the board's doing. They have turned us into a world class feeder club. We have a joke of an owner, so it's expected.

For van Persie's personal sake, I think Barca might be the club for him. An attacking trio of him, Messi, and Villa would be OMG! Plus, he has Barca DNA that he received from Cesc during mutation, so Barca would get him cheap (12 million + kid might do it).

Btw, why isn't Chelsea on this yet? Anything above 15 million and van Persie could be yours. I'd take a straight swap for Torres but unlikely.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

van Persie wouldn't join Chelsea.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ To play the devil's advocate, if Chelsea came in with a mega offer, would we reject it? We wouldn't. van Persie may not prefer it, but since he's not signing, he'd refuse mega money to us too?

Chelsea won't come in for him, but Chelsea do have a golden chance here. They can get a world class striker for cheap.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

unlike our current situation, which is a shit striker with a world class fee :torres


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Let's swap.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Razor King said:


> I'd take Forlan at Arsenal. He'd be immense for the dressing room and a super guy to come off the bench.
> 
> @ Chain Gang
> 
> Not really. Since he left ManU, it's been up mostly. Now he is reaching the end of his career, so it's bound to slow him down. Plus, Inter was a bad choice to begin with and nobody used him properly there. *Look at Milito, after Jose left, he didn't have the same magic again.*


He got 24 goals in Serie A last year, two more than when Inter won the lot under Jose. He's up & running again. It just needed Rafa to do one.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Milito is still a beast of a striker, very clinical, just needs to stay injury free as he was struggling for a while in late 2010/2011.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

united_07 said:


> Anyway, for the second year in a row united have signed a goalkeeper from Atletico Madrid, Rodrigo Alvarez, he is 18, so will most likely go straight to the reserves


who :fergie


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't see RVP going to another premiership side , or Barca/Real. Most likely Italy or PSG.

Arsenal fans best hope is that PSG pay stupid money like £25 million.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

van Persie hates Chelsea. Chelsea hates van Persie. A no go.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

haribo said:


> who :fergie


erm now it appears people dont know if he even exists :lmao a lot of confusion on twitter, could be a hoax, very little about him on the internet, nothing on the united or atletico official websites


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Usmanov has written an "open letter" to the Board. I don't know how it's leaked. It does have his signature. Here it is:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/99187277/Red-White-letter-to-Arsenal

Begin the boardroom battle! It's less than 24 hours after the van Persie incident.


Edit:

It's now on BBC too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18722962


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Arsenal's own board are questioning their ambition?:lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Shows how poorly Arsenal is run. Lol at all the Arsenal discussions going public now though. 

Oh a side note. 










WE GONNA GOAT NOW


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

One of the few big clubs that doesn't lose money hand over fist is a poorly run club. Nice logic there.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Sydney FC signed Lovrek, a Croatian Striker from a chinese club today.
He is a former Croatian u21 player.
From the clips I have seen of him, he seems like a pretty decently player with a good striking ability.

(Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

What exactly have you been winning though Bananas?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bananas said:


> One of the few big clubs that doesn't lose money hand over fist is a poorly run club. Nice logic there.


If you want to look at your club as a business rather than a sports teams who wants to compete for glory, then kudos to you. 

You're the minority though. 

:busquets


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> What exactly have you been winning though Bananas?


Teddy bears.

Seriously though, they're far from poorly run. They've had chances to win trophies but bottled them time after time.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Arsenal could be more successful without breaking the bank, especially with the backing they have, problem is, they are poorly run and have no one at the top and in power with an idea of how to do it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> If you want to look at your club as a business rather than a sports teams who wants to compete for glory, then kudos to you.
> 
> You're the minority though.
> 
> :busquets


I think it's time to boast a bit :jordan2

• Bayern is extremely well-positioned for the future. Bayern has reached two of the past three Champions League finals, so obviously it's competing well on the field these days, but even better fortunes may be on the way. When UEFA's Financial Fair Play rules kick in, *Bayern could be one of the big winners in Europe, not least because it isn't saddled with a large debt like so many other top European clubs*. "Our 340 million euro stadium, Allianz Arena, is completely privately financed by our club," Rummenigge says. "The big advance today of Bayern Munich is that our infrastructure is strong, not just our team. We invested 25 million euros here [in the team's training facility]."



The result is a Bayern Munich that is competing for Europe's most prestigious trophies while at the same time positioning itself economically for the future. It's a case study that more and more clubs figure to follow in the coming years.


:neuer


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I was about to use Bayern as the only example of a club that does better than Arsenal without breaking the bank.

So if Arsenal are the second most successful club who live within their means, I don't see how anyone can suggest that they're poorly run. If that was the case, then that would make Bayern the only well run club in the World.

EDIT - I should give Juve some credit too actually. They're perfectly set-up to start making profits with their new stadium. So that puts Arsenal third behind Bayern and Juve. Not a bad place to be.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> ^ I was about to use Bayern as the only example of a club that does better than Arsenal without breaking the bank.
> 
> So if Arsenal are the second most successful club who live within their means, I don't see how anyone can suggest that they're poorly run. If that was the case, then that would make Bayern the only well run club in the World.
> 
> EDIT - I should give Juve some credit too actually. They're perfectly set-up to start making profits with their new stadium. So that puts Arsenal third behind Bayern and Juve. Not a bad place to be.


Stuff like this won't be remembered in history though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

from a business sense arsenal are run superbly.
from a footballing sense, lolno.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I think it's time to boast a bit :jordan2
> 
> • Bayern is extremely well-positioned for the future. Bayern has reached two of the past three Champions League finals, so obviously it's competing well on the field these days, but even better fortunes may be on the way. When UEFA's Financial Fair Play rules kick in, *Bayern could be one of the big winners in Europe, not least because it isn't saddled with a large debt like so many other top European clubs*. "Our 340 million euro stadium, Allianz Arena, is completely privately financed by our club," Rummenigge says. "The big advance today of Bayern Munich is that our infrastructure is strong, not just our team. We invested 25 million euros here [in the team's training facility]."












:kagawa :hummels :kagawa


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> from a business sense arsenal are run superbly.
> *from a footballing sense, lolno.*


As long as you're financially secure from any sort of bankruptcy/sanctions/a scenario that jeopardies the future of the club, this is the only thing that matters. Ergo, Arsenal are not well run (note I didn't say poorly run either), because they don't invest enough in players, and therefore don't win trophies. Lets be honest here, there are few clubs in football that are well run, especially top clubs.

This is why I would rather have Joan Laporta back in charge at Barcelona than Sandro Rosell.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i demand a line your own pockets competition, arsenal board vs glazers.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> from a business sense arsenal are run superbly.
> from a footballing sense, lolno.


Sums it up nicely it's all well and good make profits year after year but if your not winning things (Your primary aim) whats the point?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

One thing though--Usmanov had made it clear that Arsenal rely completely on Wenger to pay the stadium debt, remain in the top-4, rake in profits every year, and invest wisely with future returns in mind. Wenger is the only one Usmanov would have if he were completely in charge.




Nige™ said:


> Arsenal's own board are questioning their ambition?:lmao


Usmanov isn't in the board, but he wants to get in. He has 29% share right now. As soon as he hits 30%, everybody in the present board is fucked.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's pretty pathetic that fans of sugar daddy clubs are saying Arsenal haven't achieved anything in a footballing sense. At least our club has an identity.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> It's pretty pathetic that fans of sugar daddy clubs are saying Arsenal haven't achieved anything in a footballing sense. At least our club has an identity.


Your identity has caused you best players to leave. Good work (Y)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bananas said:


> It's pretty pathetic that fans of sugar daddy clubs are saying Arsenal haven't achieved anything in a footballing sense. At least our club has an identity.



8*D


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> It's pretty pathetic that fans of sugar daddy clubs are saying Arsenal haven't achieved anything in a footballing sense. At least our club has an identity.


So because a club has a rich owner they have no identity? What a load of rubbish.And tbh I think Man city and Chelsea are happy with their success while Arsenal have "identity".


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Well Arsenal have a bigger World Wide fan base than both Man City and Chelsea so it goes to show you have wide ranging benefits of having an identity rather than simply being a rich man's play thing. I'll give City's owners a bit of credit, they are very concerned about helping out the local area, and building a relationship with the fans. But Abramovic's whole reign at Chelsea has just been one giant ego-trip for him.

As for the footballing thing. Everyone criticises us for our lack of trophies, but I've already made the point that there are only two better clubs about that live within their means. So what do people want us to do to become more successful? Borrow at lot of money and sign a lot of big money players? Because that worked wonderfully well for Leeds, Portsmouth, Schalke etc. We're doing just fine on the footballing front. It would have been nice to have won a trophy, but the whole 7 year trophy drought is really just an anomaly. We compete practically every season.


----------



## McLovin' (Jun 29, 2012)

Kudos to Arsenal for being moderately successful without breaking the bank but it shouldn't be a way for people to hide the fact that they just aren't getting it done on the field. Bayern are extremely well run and even after Calciopoli Juve have always been able to balance the books. Even in France Lyon dominated Ligue 1 whilst keeping the books in check and PSG are apparently going to spend like crazy this year and they aren't looking too shabby. Anyway logically wouldn't winning trophies kinda help financially as well? 

I mean if they won the Champions League then they would surely make a decent amount of money off of attendances and advertising during the tournament and if they won the Premier League then wouldn't they make more money off of it then they would if they finished 3rd or 4th? Shouldn't they try to spend money in order to make money? And if they don't want to spend money on players then wouldn't it be beneficial for the club to begin a more aggressive marketing campaign in an attempt to grow the club's presence internationally? Seeing as Liverpool and Man United have a much larger fan base outside of England. If Arsenal made a serious attempt at gaining a foothold in Asia and America and even some of the Francophonic nations in Northern Africa then they would make more money off of merchandise sales and tours in those areas. And if they made more money off of that then they could spend more money on player transfers and contracts thus that would improve their on-field performances and success and that could garner even more success and thus even more money.

In short Arsenal aren't that great a run club if they can't get what should be their main priority (actually winning trophies) and that hinders (in a way) their second priority which would be to balance the books and make money. But that's just my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Well Arsenal have a bigger World Wide fan base than both Man City and Chelsea so it goes to show you have wide ranging benefits of having an identity rather than simply being a rich man's play thing. I'll give City's owners a bit of credit, they are very concerned about helping out the local area, and building a relationship with the fans. But Abramovic's whole reign at Chelsea has just been one giant ego-trip for him.


Ego-trip? I'm not sure if that is true or not. But I'll tell you one thing, Bananas, Roman Abramovich's "ego-trip" has given Chelsea fans an era that will not be forgotten. I don't know what is going to happen in the future, but if I do know if you look too far towards it, you forget about the present. You forget about now. And that's is very important as well, Bananas.

I give you credit for your hate for Chelsea though. It's incredibly strong. I remember when I used to hate Arsenal. Not so much now, because you're not really a threat, but when you were better than us, I was incredibly jealous.

I know you'll say it's not Chelsea's success you hate, it's the way it has been achieved. Heard it 1,000,000 times now and it's fair enough. I personally don't give a shit, probably because I'm on the other side of the fence. But there you go.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't particularly hate Man Utd now. And considering I'm far more jealous of United than I am Chelsea, I think it's fair to say my hatred of Chelsea is more intrenched in other matters, and not jealously. I disliked Chelsea pre Abramovic era too (hated Ken Bates, Dennis Wise, Jody Morris, Gullit etc.) Although post Abramovic is far worse, cause at least you had some cool guys like Zola and Desailly back then too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas said:


> I don't particularly hate Man Utd now. And considering I'm far more jealous of United than I am Chelsea, I think it's fair to say my hatred of Chelsea is more intrenched in other matters, and not jealously. I disliked Chelsea pre Abramovic era too (hated Ken Bates, Dennis Wise, Jody Morris, Gullit etc.) Although post Abramovic is far worse, cause at least you had some cool guys like Zola and Desailly back then too.


Well, I didn't like Jody Morris either. Can understand why opposition doesn't like Bates and Wise. Not sure what the deal with the Gullit hate is though. But whatevs.

I'd be more surprised if you did like us now than you hating us anyway.

Anyway, on to the subject of Arsenal running correctly. If van Persie has stated he has no belief in the way the club intends to move forward and then Usmanov has come out and slammed the board on the way the club is run, how can you say everything is correct at Arsenal?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I really respect the way that Wenger has ran the football side of Arsenal and I still think they will finish third next season with, or without Van Persie.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Is third meant to be success?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Success is all relative. I think finishing third this season would be considered somewhat successful for Arsenal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A lot of people think that. And that right there is the reason van Persie wants out.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If I was an Arsenal supporter then I would say "fuck Van Persie". They were a great club before him and will be a great club after him. They have lost much better players than him in the past.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Top four and Champions League qualification is the aim each season and they've nailed it every year since he's been in charge tbf. Still if I was an Arsenal fan I'd be frustrated by the lack of ambition they show. They're not far away from being a serious title contender. Losing their best players each year like they are doing now with RVP after Nasri & Cesc is only going to take them backwards. The fact top players keep going and no one as good comes in would scare the shit out of me. It's happened at Rovers but obviously not on the same scale as a club as big as Arsenal. Giroud & Podolski are decent signings but not the difference makers they need.

They were lucky Spurs tailed off and Liverpool & Chelsea were shite last season, otherwise they wouldn't have finished top four. This year will be tougher, a lot tougher and it could well be the year they miss out on a Champions League spot.

There's no doubt Arsenal have been well run financially but that's not the accusation, it's the lack of ambition to push that little further which wouldn't put them in financial danger. When you're on the cusp like Arsenal, I can only imagine how frustrating it is.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's fully understandable why they wouldn't want to put themselves in financial danger though, just look at the world at the moment. This financial bubble that football clubs live in will not last forever.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> If I was an Arsenal supporter then I would say "fuck Van Persie". They were a great club before him and will be a great club after him. They have lost much better players than him in the past.


If I was an Arsenal supporter then I wouldn't be happy with third being a successful season. A club their size should be aiming to win the title. A club their size shouldn't be losing their best players summer after summer. That's when you have to think, "hold on a moment, what really is happening here?".


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I just don't think that it's right to have a go at a club who is looking after themselves financially, especially in the current economic climate. If they have a wage structure, and want to stick to it, then fair play as far as I'm concerned. Once Wenger goes their league position may suffer, but there are still no signs of them missing out on one of the top four spots.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

When it comes to Arsenal though it's not as if they need/Should go into a great deal of debt but maybe going a good £20/30m or so in the red for one season just to help finance top quality players and such could only help in the long run. Naturally it's good to keep an eye on finances but after 7 years without a trophy you would have to think maybe it may be for the best.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> If I was an Arsenal supporter then I would say "fuck Van Persie". They were a great club before him and will be a great club after him. They have lost much better players than him in the past.


This would be the best way to go about it.

Although Arsenal have always had a few world class players with them, now they don't have any (?).

I'm interested to see how Giroud and Podolski will do at Arsenal. I don't know much about Giroud and can't really judge the guy but Podolski is a very average player and will probably lose his starting place on the national team soon. Someone is going to have to step up big time though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

No. We do not have a current World Class player. Sagna I guess could be borderline...but I do not see it. He's great, sure. World Class? Eh.

Wilshere and AOC certainly have that World Class potential. Assuming health, I think both reach that status.

Anyway. Per imaginary sources in my head, that doesn't really exist...

Sahin + 10m for RVP.

C'mon Real. You know you want it. I'd also be happy with a Higuain + Granero swap for RVP.

Gosh. I wish these were realistic possibilities.

edit: Holy crap. I know that Sahin played little, but only 4 apps during the season? C'mon. How could he still want to say in Madrid?

Get him, :wenger


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Sahin was injured for a large part of last season


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Did not know that. Thought it was a just a case of not playing.

I still want him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Injury or not, Sahin is better off moving from Madrid. They have a crop of midfielders who will always get the nod before he does.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

strongly linked to gago, signed israeli nir biton subject to a work permit and possibly getting the new 'sergio aguero' from a 2nd division argie team (lol) named paulo dybala.

:mark: i really like the look of nir biton, 1.96 meter defensive mid who plays like a skinny yaya.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

van Persie leaving won't fuck us at all. The club's aim is a top-4 finish, and that is achievable with or without van Persie. It's just that it's so shameful that our ambition has been a top-4 spot since we reached the CL Final. With other clubs, you'd expect, they would move forward by reaching the CL Final, but we just retarded. At that time, it was understandable because the stadium debt was monumental. And, Wenger has done a legendary job because the debt is now manageable. I think what people don't realize is--for us to remain in the top-4 consistently and still go leaps and bound to clear the stadium debt is something very difficult. We could have easily slipped further down the ladder.

Never mind, right now, we are financially stable and the debt is manageable. So, this is where I'd want us to invest accurately and look to win things instead of being content with a top-4 finish. van Persie's departure won't hurt the top-4 positions, but the winning side of things look bleak.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

It was reported earlier today that Mile Sterjovski signed a 1 year deal with the Central Coast Mariners.

Now Central Coast have come out and denied it, and have stated that they haven't even reached out to him.

(Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Losing RVP would fuck you if you didn't buy podolski and giroud. Should be fine with those two.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> strongly linked to gago, signed israeli nir biton subject to a work permit and *possibly getting the new 'sergio aguero' from a 2nd division argie team (lol) named paulo dybala*.
> 
> :mark: i really like the look of nir biton, 1.96 meter defensive mid who plays like a skinny yaya.



Think he'll be as good as Matías Vuoso ????


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The Times are reporting we've put in a £20m bid for Moutinho, but Porto are holding out for £26m


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

united_07 said:


> The Times are reporting we've out in a £20m bid for Moutinho, but Porto are holding out for £26m


Another AMC or playmaker, you really should be investing in a ballwinner in the middle of the park, theres only fletcher and who knows what form he'll be in. Unless you push Jones in there.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> Losing RVP would fuck you if you didn't buy podolski and giroud. Should be fine with those two.


That's the point. If we lost van Persie and had to rely on Chamakh, then we would have found Europa League a difficult spot. With Giroud and Podolski, we'd be where we are. van Persie's departure confirms our board's lack of ambition. That's the worry.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Razor King said:


> That's the point. If we lost van Persie and had to rely on Chamakh, then we would have found Europa League a difficult spot. With Giroud and Podolski, we'd be where we are. van Persie's departure confirms our board's lack of ambition. That's the worry.


Let hope they can both play to their ability and not take a nose dive in talent in the English game.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't think Arsenal will struggle with RVP gone, Giroud and Podolski will do really well for them this season and the 20million they get from him could buy a decent CB and maybe a CM both of which I think they need

Newcastle giving a medical to Gael Bigirimana who is a young kid from my club (Coventry), I'm disappointed as I think he would develop better playing first team football (even though it's league 1) than he will playing in their new development team. A really good raw talent who if developed right could go on to be a very very good player, hopefully we can have a decent clause in the deal for a percentage of the next sale.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Giroud will do really well as the front man. Not van Persie-esque well, but if he gets 15 goals in his first season, I'm a happy bunny.

Unlike last season, we must score goals from the midfield too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

For some reason the fact that for the first time in years no one actually expects Arsenal to regress makes me feel like they actually will now :downing


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Jonathan Woodgate seems to be going back to Middlesbrough , should be class in the championship if he can keep fit.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Chain Gang I wouldn't mind that. It would finally shake the board and Usmanov is already on their back.


For next season, now that van Persie won't be around, I'd actually keep Vela. This is based entirely on his season with Real Soceidad and obviously his clinical finishing. I'd also utilize Walcott centrally. He's been screaming for that. It's a good time to introduce him centrally. A strike force of Giroud, Podolski, Walcott, and Vela wouldn't be too bad. And, remember, it's not like we would be getting Higuain. *Hopes*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Razor King said:


> @ Chain Gang I wouldn't mind that. It would finally shake the board and Usmanov is already on their back.
> 
> 
> For next season, now that van Persie won't be around, I'd actually keep Vela. This is based entirely on his season with Real Soceidad and obviously his clinical finishing. I'd also utilize Walcott centrally. He's been screaming for that. It's a good time to introduce him centrally. A strike force of Giroud, Podolski, Walcott, and Vela wouldn't be too bad. And, remember, it's not like we would be getting Higuain. *Hopes*


I would assume you'll line up with 

Podolski - AML 
Giroud - ST
Walcott - AMR

in the front of the 4-5-1/4-3-3 system. Walcott only needs to move in the middle coz his decision making as a winger is one of the worst in the league, he'll learn. I would expect Vela to be let out again, you still have Gervinho as well, that plays off the left.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Podolski needs to play as a striker not a winger


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Podolski needs to play as a striker not a winger


I meant AML in the same way Sturridge does.. 4-5-1 when you aint got the ball 4-3-3 when you do.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Podolski needs to play as a striker not a winger


That'll mean either Wenger changes the system from 4-3-3/4-5-1 to 4-4-2 or he doesn't play Giroud with Podolski being the striker. I don't see either of those options happening. He'll play Podolski as the attacking option out wide like he has for Germany.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Newcastle giving a medical to Gael Bigirimana who is a young kid from my club (Coventry), I'm disappointed as I think he would develop better playing first team football (even though it's league 1) than he will playing in their new development team. A really good raw talent who if developed right could go on to be a very very good player, hopefully we can have a decent clause in the deal for a percentage of the next sale.


Agree on his development, but we released the majority of our youngsters so really needed to strengthen there. Successor to Tiote in every way imaginable it would seem. 



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Podolski needs to play as a striker not a winger


And Arshavin should have been attacking centre mid not a winger :wenger


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> For some reason the fact that for the first time in years no one actually expects Arsenal to regress makes me feel like they actually will now :downing


Gooners to drop down to 7th in the PL but go on to win the Champions League and deny 4th Spurs :wenger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours going round that QPR are going to bid £5m for Ji-Sung Park, i'd definitely accept that, he is 31, and was pretty poor last season. And i dont want see see him play in central midfield again :argh:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cole only has one year left on his contract and talks haven't even been opened yet.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-Cole-to-consider-options-next-summer?cc=5739

Fuck that.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

wkdsoul said:


> I would assume you'll line up with
> 
> Podolski - AML
> Giroud - ST
> ...


We will play 4-2-3-1. We've never played the genuine 4-3-3. Until the season before the previous one, we played 4-5-1. Last season, we played 4-2-3-1.

The line-up will look something like:

Szczesny

Sagna - Koscielny - Vermaelen - Santos/Gibbs

Arteta - Song

Walcott - Podolski - Gervinho

Giroud​
Podolski will play behind the striker. That's his natural position. He will also switch left when we play Rosicky. For the start of the season, I expect Podolski to play on the left, with Rosicky in the hole. Things will open up after Wilshere returns, as I'm really not sure where Wenger will play him.

I do agree that Walcott has to play centrally. But with Giroud and Podolski in, he would be third choice, which is fine for me. I'd keep Vela. I'd throw everybody out, except Vela and Arshavin.




Joel said:


> Cole only has one year left on his contract and talks haven't even been opened yet.
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...-Cole-to-consider-options-next-summer?cc=5739
> 
> Fuck that.


City should take notice--with their annual summer LB marathon coming up at the Etihad.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't see Abramovic letting Cole go after the season he had and I don't think Cole should leave Chelsea. He'll probably sign in December/January.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cole has nothing to prove anymore. He'll go where he gets the best offer and rightly so, tbf.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

> Luka Modric appears close to the Tottenham exit door with a move to Real Madrid possibly completed next week.
> 
> Sources close to Modric claimed the Croatian schemer has now agreed personal terms on a four-year deal with Jose Mourinho's La Liga champions.
> 
> ...


Contacting him before a fee is agreed. Against the rules, surely?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's Madrid. They can do what they want apparently.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure how madrid can afford him tbh.

better modric than silva


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's going to suck hoping Modric fails miserably. 

Oh well.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> Contacting him before a fee is agreed. Against the rules, surely?


Tottenham grant permission to speak to the player as soon as contact is made, the clubs negotiate with player and club seperately.

Its usually all announced at the same time, but it happens all the time. The player agrees before the clubs do. His agent prob has his demands leaked to the club early doors. The player hasnt made contact and neither has the club. The agents the free role to ignore the rules


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

How many midfielders do Madrid want? Jesus, as long as Sahin doesn't move to a prem club other than us argh i'm fine.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wayne Bridge has signed on loan for Brighton, wonder if Brighton are paying his £90k wages 8*D


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

cheer up gooners

i don't see the point of signing modric or where he fits in at madrid. they have a wealth of midfield options already and play a fast counter attacking game through di maria and ronaldo that doesn't really fit in with modric's more meticulous style of play. great player but he doesn't worry me.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Hope Modric signs for Madrid and rots on the bench and tell's Sahin " I shoulda went too man U" thus edgen him closer too signing for us next season!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

suck shit brighton. enjoy paying even 5% of that wankers wages. already admitted he would prefer to play golf.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> @ Chain Gang I wouldn't mind that. It would finally shake the board and Usmanov is already on their back.


But as long as the books are balanced things won't change :wenger. Seriously though it would be great if it did actually shake the board up a bit. Even if you did drop though I have my doubts. 



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Gooners to drop down to 7th in the PL but go on to win the Champions League and deny 4th Spurs :wenger


I'd kinda mark for that :lol. Just seeing Spurs getting screwed 2 years running would be hilarious. 




Mr. Snrub said:


> not sure how madrid can afford him tbh.


It's simple. They can't. But when has that ever stopped them? Why they want another Midfielder anyway is beyond me. Sahin needs to run for the hills.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Seb said:


> cheer up gooners
> 
> *i don't see the point of signing modric *or where he fits in at madrid. they have a wealth of midfield options already and play a fast counter attacking game through di maria and ronaldo that doesn't really fit in with modric's more meticulous style of play. great player but he doesn't worry me.


I've heard of one footed players but bah gawd @ Podolski. 

And so that no-one else can have him. Vintage Madrid. I'm not complaining though, severely weakens Spurs (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is that they will rotate Modric with Ozil and Kaka gets sold.

Jealous though. Really wanted the guy.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm on the same boat of confusion--as to why Madrid would want Modric, but Madrid and Modric seem to rhyme well enough, so that's my guess for the Madrid interest. Plus, it's Real Madrid and they get who they want.

Hearing this though, I hope van Persie goes to Barcelona. A front three of van Persie-Messi-Villa would be lethal. Plus, I could cheer for van Persie, which won't happen if he stays in the Prem.

On Cole, he is an Arsenal as well as a Chelsea legend, and he's done everything there is to do. He would most likely move to America next season, if he doesn't re-sign with Chelsea.




Chain Gang solider said:


> But as long as the books are balanced things won't change :wenger. Seriously though it would be great if it did actually shake the board up a bit. Even if you did drop though I have my doubts.


It would be very difficult to balance the books without CL Football because many players would want out immediately. The next batch would be Song and Walcott. Plus, we rely massively on CL money for our transfers.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Zeki Fryers is off to tottenham, apparently he is getting £20k a week :shocked: didnt think he would ever make it at united, tyler blackett is a year or two younger and is a better prospect IMO


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently welbeck is only on 15k a week with a year left and they're only offering him 45k a week for 5 years. im not a huge welbeck fan or anything but he definitely deserves more than 45k a week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently welbeck is only on 15k a week with a year left and they're only offering him 45k a week for 5 years. im not a huge welbeck fan or anything but he definitely deserves more than 45k a week.


Guy's an England international now. Started so many games last year, so he is more than a prospect now. Probably should be looking to get £60k.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

plus he's starting ahead of hernandez and hernandez is on about 70k a week. already lost 3 'highly rated' juniors, welbeck to follow?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn didn't realise welbek was on so little. Yeah like Joel said he should be looking at £60k min. Can't see him leaving United either tbh so I reckon he will accept whatever they Give him


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

what :fergie said about the Welbeck situation a few months back



> Sir Alex Ferguson has rubbished reports that Danny Welbeck is stalling over a new Manchester United contract.
> 
> Reports in Friday's media suggested Welbeck had demanded a £60,000-per-week salary from the reigning Premier League champions. It was claimed that United were only offering £45,000-per-week, opening the way for the striker to depart Old Trafford.
> 
> ...


Welbeck wont leave, he isnt trouble like morrison was, he is from manchester and supports united unlike pogba. And Fryers was allowed to leave, and is disappointed to be leaving.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Blackett was excellent in a youth cup game I saw on ESPN last season, athletic and sharp on the ball. He literally looked like a man playing in a boy's league. Hopefully he can translate his form into competitive senior football.



Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently welbeck is only on 15k a week with a year left and they're only offering him 45k a week for 5 years. im not a huge welbeck fan or anything but he definitely deserves more than 45k a week.


Why should he earn more than 45K a week? What exactly has he achieved to earn more than that? He's a good player but I don't see how he can pressure Man U into giving him big money considering he's done very little in the game so far and has an average at best scoring record for a premier league striker. I think at this stage of his career he should just be happy to recieve continued opportunities and a modest contract extension. Good prospect but he has a lot more to prove when you consider that there are a lot of better strikers out there of a similar age.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fair enough, i didnt realise he joined united at such a young age. not much discrepancy between 45 and 60k a week.

60k isnt really that much in comparison, he's starting ahead of hernandez and is earning close to 50k a week less than him. he looks to be a permanent piece of the side for the future, so i can see why he wants close to that much. plus as an england international, 15k a week is ridiculous.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's just one good season though, a lot can change in the next five years.

I think that the main issue should be looking to move Hernandez on if he can't oust a promising yet raw striker from the first team over the next couple of seasons. Surely it's a case of one player being overpaid and underperforming rather than another overachieveing?

I guess that's a problem with football in general though, as soon as one player outperforms another over a short period of time then the first player feels he deserves a similar pay packet. That's why a wage cap needs to be introduced (to football worldwide) because of the short term nature of football in modern times, half a good season allows a player to demand top wages while youngsters are able to become millionaires before even completing a full season of matches.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't know if its been mentioned but Nesta to MLS. 

Take that China, U.S. will sign all the pensioners first.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i put that in the first post about 3-5 days ago keep up rockhead 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

A very reliable united forum poster is saying the Park is currently down at QPR discussing personal terms. Deal could be completed soon, would be great to get £5m for a 31 year old when he was only bought for £4m


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure what's a bigger pounding, 5 mil for a player who is well past it or brighton getting a player who would prefer to play golf :hmm:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

corradi & nesta at montreal, sweet.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> Tottenham may now be finally ready to sell Luka Modric, as a leading agent has told ESPN that the club will accept anything close to £40 million for the midfielder.
> 
> Spurs chairman Daniel Levy made a big effort to keep Modric a year ago when Chelsea were willing to buy him at that price but, after the North Londoners missed out on the Champions League and Modric reiterated that he wanted out once more, he has been told that he can go if the fee is right.
> 
> ...


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1123200/tottenham-ready-to-sell-modric-for-L40m?cc=5739

One more chance for Chelsea? Please.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Didn't I tell you to give up a year ago Joel :lol


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

When did Lucio go to Juve? FUT 13 heaven if they have similar stats to this year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Didn't I tell you to give up a year ago Joel :lol


If it just comes down to money, we will get him. If it comes down to pride, we have no chance.

But it looks like he is definitely off now. Which is what I said last year, when I said things will change if they miss out on Champions League again.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> *If it just comes down to money, we will get him.* If it comes down to pride, we have no chance.
> 
> But it looks like he is definitely off now. Which is what I said last year, when I said things will change if they miss out on Champions League again.












I dunno I'm not putting it off but Chelsea have already spent what? £40m so far this window on Marin & Hazard. Can't really see them spending an additional £40m on Modric too. Even with players going out. Plus you spent £75m last Jan & another £60m odd last Summer. Just can't see them spending a shit load more money.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> When did Lucio go to Juve? FUT 13 heaven if they have similar stats to this year.


couple of days ago. and he will. fifa dont change the big name stats too much each season, that would include actually researching the players. having 76 pace as a 34 year old cb, trolololololol. back 4 combination of any of nagatomo/balzaretti chiellini/silva/lucio/samuel maicon/abate/caceres is just unfair.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I dunno I'm not putting it off but Chelsea have already spent what? £40m so far this window on Marin & Hazard. Can't really see them spending an additional £40m on Modric too. Even with players going out. Plus you spent £75m last Jan & another £60m odd last Summer. Just can't see them spending a shit load more money.


Trust me, if there is any chance of us getting Modric, then Abramovich will fund it. Money isn't the problem. It's whether Spurs will reject our offer because it's from Chelsea; the team that unsettled Modric, the team that stole the Champions League from them.

Besides, if we buy Modric, it'll Spurs CL funds we'd be using :troll


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Wayne Bridge has signed on loan for Brighton, wonder if Brighton are paying his £90k wages 8*D


:lmao I can just imagine Bridge wandering around City's training ground, unwanted, playing golf after training and then goes home to Frankie from The Saturdays and gets paid £90,000 a week to do it. What a life. Poor bastard will have to earn a living now that he's at Brighton.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He'll probably just do the same thing there, and eventually get sent back to City.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't really know the credibility of this rumour though I highly doubt it's true. Word going around is that we're in talks Bastian Schweinsteiger. Good God, I hope this is true!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In all seriousness why the fuck would :bridge care about football on 90K a week with :frankie on his arm. Not like he's gonna be a top football star again at this point. Brighton's probably a good choice. Seaside.

btw people call them wankie. Like brangelina. but wankie instead. wankie.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Park is taking his medical over the weekend at QPR, dont know the fee for definite yet, BBC are saying £5m, but then i just the mirror website and they are saying £2m, which probably sounds more fair

just seen this good stat on park



> Pirlo averages 78 passes a game, when United played Milan at the San Siro, Park restricted him to just 21


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *In all seriousness why the fuck would :bridge care about football on 90K a week with :frankie on his arm. Not like he's gonna be a top football star again at this point. Brighton's probably a good choice. Seaside.
> 
> btw people call them wankie. Like brangelina. but wankie instead. wankie.*


If I were Bridge, Frankie would be on another body part and not my arm.

Park will be a good buy for QPR. With Hughes in charge and a few strong signings they should become a decent Premiership side.:sad:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Too bad Nige won't be posting in the Prem thread this season, and has to post in the other leagues thread :torres.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Too bad Nige won't be posting in the Prem thread this season, and has to post in the other leagues thread :torres.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Fourth_Official on twitter, who is sourced up to his eyeballs, has said Pienaar has signed for Everton. Very rarely gets anything wrong. In fact, I'm yet to see him announce anything that wasn't eventually right. He mentioned Park to QPR hours before the BBC caught a sniff.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Park is a fucking legend. If every United player had his attitude we'd never lose, the guy's been nothing but a classy professional, he done his job and for the most part done it well. I was at the game when he scored the winner against Liverpool, fuck he was brilliant in that game. Such a great moment when he scored.

It's the right time for him to move on, and I really do wish him well.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I've always liked Park. Seemed like a big-game player.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

United have a new asian shirt seller, time for park to move on then. good buy for QPR.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

EFC Bronco said:


> Fourth_Official on twitter, who is sourced up to his eyeballs, has said Pienaar has signed for Everton. Very rarely gets anything wrong. In fact, I'm yet to see him announce anything that wasn't eventually right. He mentioned Park to QPR hours before the BBC caught a sniff.


same guy saying adebayor to spurs is imminent

:mark:, bridge on less wages, adebayor possibly gone, betis sniffing around crocky, this window could turn out alright.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Where is Ade going?


Edit:

Fan: Hey, we just lost our best player, our striker--van Persie!
Wenger: Not to worry. I've sorted this out. I've bid 12 million for a GK. :wenger


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

5m for Park!??

Christ alive, decent signing for QPR but 5 million on a player who is 31, essentially hard working but not particuarly talented. Good for them could work out well but I would have tried to angle for a couple of million less. 

Wonder if Bridge will continue his shite form of the last few years at Brighton, he's been an absolutely donkey at West Ham and Sunderland.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

£ 5 mill is a good deal for Park.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Considering we bought him for 4m in 2005 when he was actually good :jordan2


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

It will be sad to see Park go, he's done a lot for us and was always a classy guy. It's even more sad after what he said in an interview a month or so back, where he stated he wanted to end his career as United. The guy was such a workhorse for the team, it'll be hard to see him move on but at least I'll be able to see him play in the Premier League still.

Park was very poor last season and I was surprised to see that he didn't have that energy in the tank he was renowned for. He showed it in the 2010/2011 season, which he was solid throughout. However, over the course of the year, he seemed like a completely different player. I was willing for him to stay on another season but it makes sense for him to leave. Hopefully a fresh start at a new club will do wonders for him next season.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

STALKER said:


> £ 5 mill is a good deal for Park.




I will reiterate the point, *he is 31* and a incredibly hard working, but not brilliant midfielder. He will do a good job for QPR but I would want to pay slightly less for him. Also as someone else said he was complete shite by and large last season.

I don't know I just am somewhat aprehensive when clubs pay big money (pro rata to the club) for players over 30. Same reason I was stunned when Stoke payed about 12m for Crouch the other year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

noclues just showing his great transfer ability.

must be depressed he missed out on bridge, crocky still available though leslie.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Any update on what Santa Cruz is doing? Hughes has always seemed to have a hard on for him so QPR may be a decent shout for him on loan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

betis were sniffing around, they want him on a free cos they cant even afford a 1 mil fee, not sure how they would supplement his wages.

spurs using a one off 4 mil payment to adebayor to help convince him decrease his wages from 170k a week to a measly 110k a week. greed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Apparently Kalou has moved to lille but haven't seen anything official from both clubs on it yet


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Frankie + Bridge = FRIDGE.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Aye 4th official is saying it is sealed up



> Salomon Kalou has joined Lille on a 4 year contract. (Via L'Equipe) This has virtually ended any chance Joe Cole had of rejoining Lille


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no shock, they've managed to replace hazard with marvin and kalou. pretty good replacements imo, although obviously not the level of hazard.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I shed a tear for the knowledge that I will never see the mighty force of KALOUDA again :terry1


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

5th-Horseman said:


> I shed a tear for the knowledge that I will never see the mighty force of KALOUDA again :terry1


Who knows maybe in a few years when Hazard moves to Madrid Chelsea could sign both guys back :terry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kalou would be close to 30 by that stage, and malouda over 30 already

does that mean leslie will be in charge of chelsea 8*D


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Who knows maybe in a few years when Hazard moves to Madrid Chelsea could sign both guys back :terry




A 36 year old Malouda sounds like a formidable foe. Maybe he will be the only player in the history of mankind to randomly gain pace in his late 30's? :downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope Sala does well at Lille. Never been his biggest fan, but he did score some crucial goals for us. Glad he gets to go to a club that is in the Champions League. Hopefully they get through the qualifiers and maybe we can draw them in the groups so he can come back here and get a nice ovation.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Too bad Nige won't be posting in the Prem thread this season, and has to post in the other leagues thread :torres.


I accepted that a long time ago, but don't worry, I hear you'll be getting an invite to an exclusive new 'Glory Supporter' thread along with the rest of the pretend Barca fans on here. Maybe when you all get together you could actually arrange to go to a game once in your life.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> I've always liked Park. Seemed like a big-game player.


:robben :ibra


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

twitter going nuts that moutinho has signed for united


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wouldn't be oppose to Moutinho as long as he isn't too expensive. Thought he did a great job defensively in midfield at the Euros. I'd prefer Modric of course but I'd be optimistic about Moutinho.

£5m is a good deal for Park for both sides. Good investment for Utd and although I'm sad to see him leave it's probably the best time. QPR got a quality player for a pretty cheap price who's a total workhorse which is every bit as valuable as raw quality to a team like QPR. He is 31 but he can still run around that pitch all day and be a valuable team player. They'll sign far worse players for more than £5m. Hopefully it helps Fabio out at QPR too with a familiar face from Utd along with a manager like Hughes. Really hoping by next season the twins have progressed a lot.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not buying the Moutinho stuff until I hear it from a reputable source. Really doesn't seem like the type of signing we'd make, even though I'd welcome it.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

> Salomon Kalou is the most used sub in Chelsea history (107)



Gonna miss DAT impact.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll be sick if Moutinho joins United. Again, if we had a pot to piss in he'd have been ours years ago. Once again, many thanks to Bill Kenwright. Cunt.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

David Villa to Arsenal, with RVP going the other way plus 13 million :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Rebel said:


> David Villa to Arsenal, with RVP going the other way plus 13 million :mark:


edro


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wait is that barca sending 13 mil?

so villa is valued at around 12 mil?

this sounds wrong


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> wait is that barca sending 13 mil?
> 
> so villa is valued at around 12 mil?
> 
> this sounds wrong


no, RVP + 13 mil for Villa. So in terms of value :villa being rated 13 million pounds more than :rvp.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We're giving Spain's best striker plus 13 million for an injury prone striker with 1 year left on his contract who just basically quit his team. 

:busquets


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bitch ass tabloids trying to link Ashley Cole to United 



EGame said:


> We're giving Spain's best striker plus 13 million for an injury prone striker with 1 year left on his contract who just basically quit his team.
> 
> :busquets


Or you can look at it as you getting rid of a 30 year old who just broke his leg. Who knows if he will still be world class on his return?


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

No way will we pay Villa's wages IMO.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

TheGreatOne. said:


> No way will we pay Villa's wages IMO.


Its a little contradicting for Arsenal if it does happen.
Whats the wage cap Wenger apparently sets? like 70k?


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I remember Gallas and Campbell being on 80k, not sure if we've ever gone higher than that? 

Would guess that Villa is on around 120k so would mean him taking a cut. 

I think Giroud was RVPs replacement sadly.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

TheGreatOne. said:


> Well I remember Gallas and Campbell being on 80k, not sure if we've ever gone higher than that?
> 
> Would guess that Villa is on around 120k so would mean him taking a cut.
> 
> I think Giroud was RVPs replacement sadly.


We'll have to see what comes from it.
Giroud and Podolski ain't to bad going though, although IF Walcott stays, I've always preffered him upfront. Wasted on the wing IMO.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Agree, always wanted to see Walcott play thru the middle. 

I like Podoloski and Giroud, just wanted them to be additions to our team, rather than replacements.

To compete next year were gunna need to replace RVP with another top striker, otherwise we will be relying on the likes of Park and Chamakh if Giroud gets injured!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Haha I love the silly season. Rumors are always good for a smirk.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:lol at the Villa rumour. Barca wont pay over the odds for a guy like Van Persie when they have Messi, Villa, Pedro and Sanchez already at the club not to mention an insane level of youngsters coming through in them positions. At the end of Van Persie's still a guy who's unlikely to go a whole season without missing a chunk of games through injury and has only had one really great season. Honestly wouldn't shock me if clubs hold out a year to get him on a free if Arsenal are expecting over £20m for him after he's said he's not signing a new contract.*


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *:lol at the Villa rumour. Barca wont pay over the odds for a guy like Van Persie when they have Messi, Villa, Pedro and Sanchez already at the club not to mention an insane level of youngsters coming through in them positions. At the end of Van Persie's still a guy who's unlikely to go a whole season without missing a chunk of games through injury and has only had one really great season. Honestly wouldn't shock me if clubs hold out a year to get him on a free if Arsenal are expecting over £20m for him after he's said he's not signing a new contract.*


IMO I think we will be lucky to get anywhere between 10-15 million especially given that RVP has now shown his hand, never mind 20 mil. Has reduced our bargaining position quite drastically and left us in a very weak position when it comes to negotiating a fee for him with clubs who want him this Summer.

Cant see the Villa plus cash for RVP deal ever happening.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Good on Kalou for moving to Lille. He was alright, scored some good goals here and there. Like that he got starts under RDM, after being frozen out by AVB.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao @ the Villa rumour. Laughable for numerous reasons.

:villa to return and boss it again next year. As for :rvp, he's on the last year of his deal and has announced he wants to leave, I would be amazed if any club pays more than 15 million for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Won't be the first time Barca did some bizarre business in the transfer market:










:troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not every club can be as brilliant as chelsea in the transfer market joel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That's true, redeadening :torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

transfer genius


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

When you think about the amount Barca played for :ibra that RVP rumor does not seem as laughable.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

David Villa is a proven goalscorer at all levels who has suffered 1 terrible injury. Robin Van Persie is proven injury prone and has had 1 world class season.

Not that Barcelona would want to sell him, or would he want to go to Arsenal, or would Arsenal be able to afford his wages anyway. I look forward to El Guaje coming back with a vengeance next year, we certainly missed his goals last season. I wouldn't mind Van Persie as an extra option, but I would rather just wait for Neymar. I only see him going to Juve or City, or perhaps seeing out his Arsenal contract (though that seems unlikely).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

villa should watch out

spanish players arent fans of passing to strikers who suffered injuries


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Glad It's agreed regarding RVP. Injury problem with just one great season. 

Not worth the high transfer fee, and not worth the wage structure smashing contact extension neither. 

Per my sources, RVP to Citeh for Dzeko, and 5 million.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

redeadening said:


> villa should watch out
> 
> spanish players arent fans of passing to strikers who suffered injuries


shit strikers who suffered injuries*. Villa will be fine. 

Despite an amazing season last season RVP leaving isn't nearly as terrible for Arsenal as Cesc and Nasri was. For all we know RVP will spend this season on the injury table. Better to sell him now than risk the chance he might have another world class season (I believe someone said 1 out of 10 earlier) and let him go for free next year.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Barca have said they aren't selling Villa. 

He'll be in Barca's plans for the next few years and then will likely be transitioned out by Neymar. 

Keita has come out and said he will not be renewing and will not be at Barca next season. It's hard to find humble guys like Keita in football anymore, I'm going to miss him a lot but I hope he succeeds wherever he ends up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's probably going to China.

Decent back-up player, probably started a few too many games though, but a hard worker and humble character who also scored some big goals, so he will be missed.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I always said to myself when Keita played last season I'd love him at Utd. Won't happen but yeah.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Weren't :kenny and Liverpool in for him in January. They could really use a player like him in midfield, to mask the shit of Adam and Downing. ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Weren't :kenny and Liverpool in for him in January. They could really use a player like him in midfield, to mask the shit of Adam and Downing. ique2


Why would Keita move to a club only to be constantly benched by a herd of midfielders half as good as him? : Also he's a fantastic professional, never cried about playing time or money and just did his job like a fucking boss. He wouldn't have fit into Liverpool at all under Kenny. 

I hope he goes somewhere that he will be in starting most games. China will be the most likely destination.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

He should move to MLS. New York is looking for a new d mid. 

NYC > China.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It always amuses me how people here rag on van Persie. He's been World Class since 2006. It's just that injuries have got in the way of him putting a sequence of games together. That Villa thing obviously won't happen for numerous reasons, but it's not like Villa is a massively better player than van Persie. For the Barcelona system, then yes he is, but not generally speaking.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I just read the last few pages and isn't it too arrogant to tag van Persie as a "one season wonder?" Nobody has literally, but it's like--he's just another striker. I don't know what to make of it. To put it into perspective, van Persie's departure will hurt us more than Fabregas' departure. He just had one of the greatest seasons a player could ever have, and he has remained injury-free for the past 18 months. I'd say that's pretty good for an "injury-prone" player. Not that I can't see where it's coming from, but over the past 18 months--he has shown what he can do and he has also shown that he can remain injury-free.

There is not much difference between Villa and van Persie. Spain won the Euros without Villa, so they could have won it with anybody. At international level, Spain is in another pedestal, so it would be naive to compare their international form. If van Persie had the likes of Iniesta and Xavi feeding him, I can only imagine...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas said:


> It always amuses me how people here rag on van Persie. He's been World Class since 2006. It's just that injuries have got in the way of him putting a sequence of games together.


Yeah I gotta lol at this too tbh. The way I've seen people talk about him is as if he was Camakh and never did anything at Arsenal in the past 8 years aside from the last Yeah the guys been injured a lot and yes Arsenal have stood by him but its not as if he hasn't repaid that loyalty.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i havent seen anyone doubt his ability. i doubt his ability to not get injured. which is why i dont want him here. big wages, big fee, big risk for a player with a history of injuries. due to his injuries, not his talent, has he only been able to really put it together the last 18 months. for me, when it comes to strikers, his technique is basically unparalleled. so anyone who shows doubt over him isn't over his ability, it's his injuries.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sunday Times are reporting we've had a bid for Dembele rejected, hmm not sure how i feel about that transfer, doesnt he play the same position as Kagawa?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Of all people, I wouldn't expect Bananas to throw the term World Class around just like that. van Persie was not World Class in 2006. He was very good for sure, but in 2006 Henry, Eto'o, van Nistelrooy, etc were World Class. van van Persie was not in that class.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah the only season you could say he was "world class" was last season and even then I personally wouldn't throw that term at him. Last season was his only great season though I think but he was definitely a good player before, not like he was poor and underperformed before last season.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Van Persie was only world class last season.

I would love Sturridge at Liverpool btw.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Razor King said:


> There is not much difference between Villa and van Persie. Spain won the Euros without Villa, so they could have won it with anybody. At international level, Spain is in another pedestal, so it would be naive to compare their international form. *If van Persie had the likes of Iniesta and Xavi feeding him, I can only imagine*...


It almost reads like you're suggesting that Robben and Sneijder _didn't_ create RVP a fuck load of chances at Euro 2012. He could have clinched the golden boot in the first two games alone but didn't, possibly due to losing his bottle on the big stage with an unusually poor touch, balance like a toddler and an inconsistent finish. I also don't remember Spain creating many more chances than Holland in the Euro group stages (or the last world cup), so I fail to see how RVP would suddenly become an international tournament goalscoring machine playing for them.

On the subject of the actual 'deal'. It wouldn't be the worst deal in the world for both teams if the 'plus money' from Arsenal was decent, but hardly a long term solution for the Gooners or Barcelona. At least Villa is settled and knows the Barca system inside out, so the only risk with him is can he come back the same player? With RVP you have the issue of a player who might not settle straight away and has a reputation for being injury prone, so theoretically he might not even get going until he's well past his prime. A massive risk for Barcelona in what would essentially be a downgrade, surely they're better off reinvesting in a top young striker (if anything at all, hopefully Villa's ok) seeing as Messi should be the focal point for years to come?

I would be shocked if the deal went down.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Of all people, I wouldn't expect Bananas to throw the term World Class around just like that.


It's because he doesn't understand football.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Fiorentina has bid for Chamakh. Surprised, but Wenger confirmed it. Take it.




AndreBaker said:


> It almost reads like you're suggesting that Robben and Sneijder _didn't_ create RVP a fuck load of chances at Euro 2012. He could have clinched the golden boot in the first two games alone but didn't, possibly due to losing his bottle on the big stage with an unusually poor touch, balance like a toddler and an inconsistent finish. I also don't remember Spain creating many more chances than Holland in the Euro group stages (or the last world cup), so I fail to see how RVP would suddenly become an international tournament goalscoring machine playing for them.
> 
> On the subject of the actual 'deal'. It wouldn't be the worst deal in the world for both teams if the 'plus money' from Arsenal was decent, but hardly a long term solution for the Gooners or Barcelona. At least Villa is settled and knows the Barca system inside out, so the only risk with him is can he come back the same player? With RVP you have the issue of a player who might not settle straight away and has a reputation for being injury prone, so theoretically he might not even get going until he's well past his prime. A massive risk for Barcelona in what would essentially be a downgrade, surely they're better off reinvesting in a top young striker (if anything at all, hopefully Villa's ok) seeing as Messi should be the focal point for years to come?
> 
> I would be shocked if the deal went down.


Robben? Had a terrible tournament. And, yes, Sneijder was the star. van Persie didn't have a good Euro. He had a bad one for his standards. There is no point arguing over that. What I'm saying is that--had van Persie played alongside those two, it would have been a different tale for him internationally. I'm not in any way suggesting that van Persie had a bad Euro because he didn't have them. I'm talking about his entire international career.

I don't want Villa at Arsenal. He's great at Barcelona and that's where he should be. I'd rather have Torres than Villa. Maybe I'm biased because I like Torres, but my point is--I don't want Villa at Arsenal.


Edit:

Fun fact: van Persie's strike-rate is just slightly lower than that of Henry and better than that of Bergkamp's.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the Vertonghen to spurs deal has been confirmed, rumoured to be a fee of €9m, great deal for spurs if fee is true


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Spurs are going to be dangerous with Villas-Boas in charge. I expect both Tottenham and Liverpool to do well next season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

fpalm

I'm not arguing that Robben or any other player had a great tournament, just the fact that those players were delivering a supply to RVP which he couldn't deal with. The fact is that Van Persie plays for a side that has been very creative over the years, his inferior record is down to his own failings. Let's not forget that Spain have to play against teams that park the bus most of the time, Villa's record looks even more impressive when you consider that.

RVP also played every game in the 2010 world cup for Holland, a team that was good enough to reach the final, yet he only scored once in seven games. When players like Savo Milosevic and Milan Baros are picking up golden boot awards at major international tournaments while playing for second rate teams the whole 'RVP is only inferior at international level because of the team he plays for' argument looks a bit flimsy. Hell, let's throw in Jan Koller's international goalscoring record while we're at it, also better than RVP's, would Van Persie have a better international record if he was a Czech?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Yeah the only season you could say he was "world class" was last season and even then I personally wouldn't throw that term at him. *


*He was the best player in the Premier League last season, maybe you could put one or two players ahead of him but not for me. He carried Arsenal to 3rd, having lost 3 of our starting 11, us not replacing them properly and having finished 4th the season before when we did have them.

There's that scary stat floating around, saying that if you take RVP's goals away from Arsenal, they would have finished 16th. I think it's clear that he was world-class last season. You'll struggle to find any players who've ever had a better season than he did last season, especially none who didn't win anything.

That being said, I don't have faith that he'll match that kind of form ever again and although he may go and bag 25 next season, it'll still be a drop off and in reality this would be the best time to sell a striker who's just had his best ever season, is usually injured and most likely will never reach the heights he just did.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> Of all people, I wouldn't expect Bananas to throw the term World Class around just like that. van Persie was not World Class in 2006. He was very good for sure, but in 2006 Henry, Eto'o, van Nistelrooy, etc were World Class. van van Persie was not in that class.


I know I'm a massive van Persie fan and always have been. For example I thought he had a considerably better season in 06/07 than Henry. And since 08/09 I've thought he has been our best player, even ahead of Cesc. Since 2006, he's always been one of the top 3 or 4 forwards in the Premier League, which to me represents being World Class. I've pretty much always put him on a par with Rooney too since about 2006, which I know many will laugh at, but not factoring in injuries etc. and just going off talent, I think they've been pretty much on a par for a number of years, but since van Persie has had his run of fitness, he's actually pulled ahead of him now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Andre

Ugh... You just didn't understand my initial point then. I said that in comparison to Villa. It has nothing to do with anything else. I'm not doing a 360 degree analysis here. I was just talking (about van Persie) in relation to Villa.

You wrote all of that and I agree with many points, but it says nothing. Would you say Baros is a better player than van Persie? Torres won the Golden Boot. Is he now a better striker than Batistuta--who never won one in the WC? I'm not arguing here. It's not that simple to connect.

Since you have brought it up, van Persie doesn't have a "bad" record for the Dutch national team. For somebody who's played on the left mostly until recently, he has around 30 goals in 70 appearances (something like that). The problem is that he hasn't been able to replicate his last season form at international level.


Edit:

On the comparison with Henry, I'll add some fire. van Persie's fitness was the issue; not his class. If van Persie remained as injury-free as Henry, he wouldn't have been far behind him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

again fpalm

I know you're talking about a comparison between RVP and Villa, that's obvious, hence why I picked at the flaws in your argument.

The point about the inferior strikers playing for inferior international sides is that it's not all that hard to score goals at international level, shocked you missed that in all honesty. Nobody would say Baros is a better player, he's shit, yet he still found success as a goalscorer at international level in a major tournament, something RVP has failed to do. The point is that far worse players have done it in major tournaments while others have far better records than RVP.

I'm not saying RVP has a 'bad record' at international level, just that it isn't amazing while he has also been mediocre in major tournaments. The argument that Villa only scores so many goals because he plays for Spain is ridiclulous which is why I brought up the above points as a way of showing it's not impossible to score goals as an international player, regardless of your own quality or that of your team mates. Also the fact that he hasn't been able to replicate his club form in international tournaments should be a clear indicator that RVP's not quite in Villa's bracket, who proved at Valencia that he doesn't just live off Xavi and Iniesta.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Andre

Face palm again, mate.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How can anyone question Villa's goal scoring capabilities? 

Bar his injury this past season he's been the most consistent striker for the past 10 years or so scoring 20-30 goals per season no matter what team he's played on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Razor King said:


> @ Andre
> 
> Face palm again, mate.


So esentially you don't have any answers to the flaws that I found in your argument, congradulations.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

BBC reporting that Vertonghen deal to Spurs has more or less been completed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> BBC reporting that Vertonghen deal to Spurs has more or less been completed.


they've have already confirmed it on their website

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs/index.page


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spurs are building a lot better than us, ffs.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Rumors Ibra has asked to leave Milan, Arsenal plz


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Rumors Ibra has asked to leave Milan, Arsenal plz


Italian media were reporting he wants to go to chelsea, and arsenal wouldnt pay his wages


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't want :ibra in the Premier League.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Well at least it wont be a surprise when Milan win the CL next season.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

united_07 said:


> they've have already confirmed it on their website
> 
> http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/spurs/index.page


*That awkward moment when a player you really like signs for Spurs* :/



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Rumors Ibra has asked to leave Milan, Arsenal plz


*It's highly unlikely that we'll get Ibra, he's on around 250k p/w and the current top earner isn't even earning half of that. The only chance we'll get him is if Mila subsidize a large portion of his wages or he takes a drastic pay cut.*


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Would Arsenal fans want Ibra?i mean he's ... welll.... a bit mad too put it polietly!
2 United Storys..How realiable is Caught Offside??



> Sir Alex Ferguson is ready to take advantage of the uncertain situation Athletic Bilbao find themselves in following the apparently imminent departure of the La Liga well respected manager Marcelo Bielsa as the Scot looks to reignite his interest in Spanish internationals Iker Muniain and Javi Martinez.
> Marcelo Bielsa was involved in an altercation with a construction company representative who had been overseeing work on new training facilities. The Basque have since attacked Bielsa over his behaviour and the former Argentine national team coach has not returned to oversee the club’s pre-season activities since.
> This has led to speculation that Bielsa and Athletic Bilbao are set to part company leaving the San Mames vulnerable to the attentions of prospective suitors for their most sought after performers.
> 
> ...


Also


> Manchester United and Manchester City are on red alert after Inter Coach Andrea Stramaccioni hinted that playmaker Wesley Sneijder could be sold this summer.
> United have been monitoring Sneijder for over a year and boss Sir Alex Ferguson believes the Dutch schemer could be the perfect replacement for 37-year-old Paul Scholes.
> But neighbours City have also emerged as rivals for his signature, with the Champions ready to spend-big to beat United to the classy midfielder.
> Inter coach Stramaccioni is in the process of rebuilding his squad after being handed the reigns on a permanent basis this month.
> ...


http://www.caughtoffside.com/2012/0...y-sneijder-sale-is-a-possibility/#more-114382


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Has cost City about £14,800,000 in wages so far and around a £17,500,000 transfer fee. A total of about £32,300,000
> 
> He has made 20 appearances and scored 3 goals according to wiki....or over £10,000,000 per goal.


1 guess as to who that is.

enaldo. thanks sparky


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If we signed Martinez and Muniain I would literally wank myself into a coma.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why would either join a side they walked over twice last year :

I'd love Martinez at Barcelona. Don't see us shelling the money out though. The only other player I wanted (apart from Thiago Silva) was Vertonghen, but he's joined Spurs :terry1


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

if we sign anyone half decent i'd probably do the same. Will not be happy if we sign someone like Moses.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 1 guess as to who that is.
> 
> enaldo. thanks sparky


At least the ladies love him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Caught Offside is probably along with Talksport the most unreliable sources.

I would love to see Muniain and Martinez at United but it wont happen


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Chelsea 25 mil bid rejected on schurrle, another winger, he's not worth that either.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> How can anyone question Villa's goal scoring capabilities?


Only an idiot. Record scorer for Spain already, top scorer at Euro 2008 and joint top in the 2010 WC, and 20+ goals a season every year for the last decade at domestic level until his injury. Obviously plays out on the left wing now for Barcelona and always has for Spain, but he was the best *striker* in the world up until this season (patchy form and then the broken leg).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

^^^Pretty much why he is m favorite striker. I can't wait to see him back. 

Martinez is probably going to become our #1 priority now because of his versatility to play CB and DM. 

I really hope we sign the guy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I really hope Villa recovers, remember how much I wanted us to go after him before we signed Berbatov. Such a classy player.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> if we sign anyone half decent i'd probably do the same. Will not be happy if we sign someone like Moses.


We seem to have some stiff competion for him from Chelsea though :downing.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Martinez is probably going to become our #1 priority now because of his versatility to play CB and DM.
> 
> I really hope we sign the guy.


I hope you call get eaten by wolves.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hopefully Adriano goes out the door for 10 million or so to fund such a deal. Given the urgent need for another CB, Martinez is by a distance the player I would most like to see join Barca atm. He's not worth 30-40 million yet but one day he will be.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Why are we only linked with/buying wingers for gods sake? We have just bought 2 and I can hardly imagine that we need to upgrade that area more considering out prior wingers were KALOUDA. Centre mid/ cover at striker is where I feel we need more preferably.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I hope you call get eaten by wolves.


When was the last time United used a DM tho? 



Seb said:


> Hopefully Adriano goes out the door for 10 million or so to fund such a deal. Given the urgent need for another CB, Martinez is by a distance the player I would most like to see join Barca atm. He's not worth 30-40 million yet but one day he will be.


Eh, I think it would risky to sell Adriano seeing as we have no other left backs other than Alba. I would keep him around just for the sake of Alba getting injured. Besides the guy actually did a pretty good job of being our left back with Abidal out imo.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Talking about getting 10 million for Adriano is optimistic in the extreme.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

half 10 mil and now you're talking

barca cant afford martinez's release clause and dont have a player swap option (they have like 1 basque keeper and he's garbage). it's either us or bayern.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> How can anyone question Villa's goal scoring capabilities?
> 
> Bar his injury this past season he's been the most consistent striker for the past 10 years or so scoring 20-30 goals per season no matter what team he's played on.


Nobody is questioning Villa. He's still amongst the best in the world. It's just, "Villa to Arsenal in exchange of van Persie," or something on that plane started an amusing discussion.




AndreBaker said:


> So esentially you don't have any answers to the flaws that I found in your argument, congradulations.


Thanks.

Now listen, I didn't argue to begin with. The reason I said that was because I was done discussing over something so silly and intangible. My initial post about van Persie not having Xaviesta was a remark in comparison to Villa. This has nothing to do with Villa as a player himself. David Villa is a proven goal scorer at all levels, but as we have seen, Spain won the Euros without him. So, in essence, it was a throwaway line. It's not knocking Villa at all because, as you stated, at Valencia--he certainly didn't have them rubbing his back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

They may have won the Euro's without Villa, but they wouldn't have won the World Cup without him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Yeah.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> half 10 mil and now you're talking
> 
> barca cant afford martinez's release clause and dont have a player swap option (they have like 1 basque keeper and he's garbage). it's either us or bayern.


I really doubt that. I think he will either stay at Athletic or a move to Barca will be arranged.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

R.E Wimbeldon





> "Why isn't Sir Alex Ferguson in the Royal Box," asked Boris Becker. "Greatest manager of all time."


Love Boris!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Now listen, I didn't argue to begin with. The reason I said that was because I was done discussing over something so silly and intangible. My initial post about van Persie not having Xaviesta was a remark in comparison to Villa. This has nothing to do with Villa as a player himself. David Villa is a proven goal scorer at all levels, but as we have seen, Spain won the Euros without him. So, in essence, it was a throwaway line. It's not knocking Villa at all because, as you stated, at Valencia--he certainly didn't have them rubbing his back.


You said that there really wasn't much difference between both players when in reality their career records show otherwise. 

You also said that 'you could only imagine how RVP would do with Xavi and Iniesta feeding him', but history shows that it doesn't take a great deal to score goals at international level, not to mention when you are playing for Holland and have countless opportunities created for you, yet RVP has still been a flop at the major tournaments.

It's not as if Torres was banging them in at the 2010 world cup despite being supplied by Xavi and Iniesta, poor finishing is poor finishing. Villa was putting them away at Euro 2008 and World Cup 2010 because he's the best pure striker in the world when he plays in that position, sometimes even when not. Do you think that RVP's finishing would suddenly become clinical at major tournaments just because of a change of passport? I doubt it somehow.

Add all of the above points together and it will show that Villa is better than RVP while your arguments are deeply flawed. Make throwaway statements in a serious discussion and expect to be pulled up for it. Nice backtracking by the way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah. one goal per game and missing a ton of sitters. someone give villa the ballon d'or already


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, Villa's only good because his team mates like him and don't mind passing to him, unlike Torres :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain improved immeasurably when they dropped the woeful Torres for Pedro at the World Cup. Lucky they had Villa's goals to basically carry them to the semi's :villa


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Spain were actually pretty poor (especially by their standards) in that tournament up until the semi-finals, even Casillas was shakey in the early stages. Take away Villa's goals and they wouldn't have advanced from the group stages. I guess somebody had to make up for Torres' ineptitude :torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Please, Villa couldnt even tie Raul's shoes on his best day


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Raul, 1 goal every 2.4 games in his club career.

Villa, 1 goal every 1.9 games in his club career.

That's without including international records where Villa is also superior.

This is getting a bit off topic but I just thought I should just put that information out there...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Raul not an out and out striker though like Villa is though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Villa's not an out and out striker so much these days either.

EDIT-

Villa, 1 goal every 2.1 games for Barcelona _not_ as an out and out striker. The point still stands.

Not making an argument for either player being better than the other, but it's ridiculous to say one can't lace the other's boots, especially when said failed boot lacer has won it all while the other man hasn't.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

AC Milann want Carroll on loan.. Brilliant move for the lad, i'd take that if Liverpool are willing to let him go.. No better way to improve his all-round game with the ball on the floor. Great for himself, England and possibly Liverpool when he gets back.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Carroll in an AC Milan shirt would just seem so....wrong.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> AC Milann want Carroll on loan.. Brilliant move for the lad, i'd take that if Liverpool are willing to let him go.. No better way to improve his all-round game with the ball on the floor. Great for himself, England and possibly Liverpool when he gets back.


Why the hell would AC Milan want Andy Carroll? Surely Robinho/Ibra/Pato/Cassano are all better than him...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Carroll in an AC Milan shirt would just seem so....wrong.


It would be they thought the same thing about Hateley and he had a great time over there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ramirez apparently being announced by liverpool in a presser later on


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

AndreBaker said:


> You said that there really wasn't much difference between both players when in reality their career records show otherwise.
> 
> You also said that 'you could only imagine how RVP would do with Xavi and Iniesta feeding him', but history shows that it doesn't take a great deal to score goals at international level, not to mention when you are playing for Holland and have countless opportunities created for you, yet RVP has still been a flop at the major tournaments.
> 
> ...


Sigh...

This is the last time I'm responding because you're just failing to get the point. Get out of those shoes! I have nothing against David Villa. You're just too obsessed with him. Don't be too into the argument. You're failing to meet me completely.

As players, van Persie and David Villa don't have much difference in class as both are proven players. That was the point. At club level, both are at the same level and in the world TODAY--van Persie is the better player. There are many factors, but that is the truth for the present. van Persie's class was never in question. The question was always around his ability to remain fit for a sustained period. In the last 18 months, he's done that and he has been the best striker going around for that period. If you want to go by figures, Villa has more impressive figures. That is indisputable. However, you're not considering external factors when it comes to van Persie.

My comment on Xavi and Iniesta has nothing to do with Villa, but has everything to do with the Euro championship that just concluded and Spain ended up winning it. If Spain has a mighty squad capable of winning it without one of the finest strikers of the past decade, then they are pretty good. That's not a knock at Villa. He did his bit in the WC, but the entire team was feeding him. Again, that's not a problem because the team is supposed to feed him.

Now that you've brought up Fernanda, in the Euros not many players wanted to feed him. I've already had this discussion before so I won't go further here.

Back on, internationally, van Persie had a poor Euro and an alright WC. Fair enough. But as I said earlier--for somebody who played on the left for most of the international games, his record isn't bad. How could you possibly compare van Persie's entire goal-scoring records with Villa's internationally when van Persie started playing as a striker for the Dutch team since 2010? Nobody is disputing Villa's international goal scoring prowess. His statistics are better than van Persie's at the international level. However, that doesn't indicate that Villa is a significantly better player than van Persie _at ALL levels_. Internationally, Villa has a strike-rate of around 0.63, while van Persie has it around 0.43. That's comparing a pin-point striker to a winger-cum-striker. It's not bad. The only thing bad is that van Persie had a bad Euro 2012 tournament. Villa hasn't had a bad international tournament, and that's where I said: hey, who knows what happens if van Persie played with the likes of Xavi, Iniesta, and Alonso. Make no mistake, except Sneijder--nobody is even in that league in the Dutch team.

Everybody has seen what he is capable at Arsenal. He single-hadedly dragged us to third spot. You're giving too much emphasis to "records" here and I'm looking at them--as players. The way you're reacting--it's like I said van Persie is better than Messi. And, I wasn't even thinking of who is better and who is inferior.

Stop arguing with yourself over this. The reason why I'm writing all of this down is because you caught your Villa love in the crossroads and saw one line of mine and jumped on me. That is also why I didn't want to present an argument because there is NO argument here. We're just doing the rounds.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Villas has spent basically his entire international career playing on the left. There was a time at the end of the World Cup (when they dropped Torres) and a period afterwards where he played through the centre, but they switched him back to the left when they played Scotland and played Silva as the false 9.

As for Van Persie, I can't remember the last time he played on the left, whenever i've seen Holland in the past few years it's usually been Kuyt plaiyng there.

Villa has out-performed and out-scored van Persie at all levels for his entire career until this season when Villa suffered a broken leg and van Persie raised his game significantly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Leaving us with the present, where van Persie is better than Villa.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Villa has played for Spain and Barcelona... Fuck me, it harder not to score goals.

Anyway, Utd apparently have agreed an 18million fee for Baines and have been told 26million for Moutinho


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Valencia?

Doesn't matter who you play for, you still have to finish the chances off. 

£18m for Baines? :fergie*_


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

off course it matters... If they create more chances.. You have more chance to score...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

He also played for Valencia, Sporting Gijon and Zaragoza.

umad


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Leaving us with the present, where van Persie is better than Villa.


burn the heretic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Scott Button said:


> Villa has played for Spain and Barcelona... Fuck me, it harder not to score goals.
> 
> Anyway, Utd apparently have agreed an 18million fee for Baines and have been told 26million for Moutinho


Not counting this season due to his injury or his first season at Gijon where he made just 1 appearance, Villa has scored 20+ goals every single year of his professional career. This includes 9 seasons at Gijon, Zaragoza and Valencia. Find me another active footballer with that sort of record.

You have no argument. :villa


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

did you hear those rumours from the tea lady scott?

will bent be joining liverpool?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The insecurity surrounding Villa in this thread is alarming. I can't believe people are defending Villa. He needs no defense. His career speaks for itself.

The only argument is--today--van Persie is the greatest pure striker walking on the face of this planet. That is the present scenario.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Razor King said:


> The insecurity surrounding Villa in this thread is alarming. I can't believe people are defending Villa. He needs no defense. His career speaks for itself.
> 
> The only argument is--today--van Persie is the greatest pure striker walking on the face of this planet. That is the present scenario.




What about David Villa though? Van Persie isn't fit to lace his boots I heard.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

5th-Horseman said:


> What about David Villa though? Van Persie isn't fit to lace his boots I heard.


I heard that could be because Villa has Elephantiasis.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Razor King said:


> The only argument is--today--van Persie is the greatest pure striker walking on the face of this planet. That is the present scenario.


Ibra, Kun and Falcao, are all up there, I actually couldn't call one person the best it's too hard.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

By the time, Kun reaches 29, he'd probably be the best striker ever. *touch wood* Falcao doesn't have that international backing, but he is one stellar striker.

BY the way, why hasn't Daily Mail run a story, "We're gonna BA you!" yet. It's strange that Ba's release clause is around 8 million and neither Spurs or Liverpool are after him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Overall. If you look at career stats, who has achieved more, David Villa is better. But atm Van Persie is better.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Golden boot winner, Champions League winner, FA Cup winner, World Cup winner, 2 times Euro Winner


:torres


Obviously the best no.9 on the planet :downing


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> The insecurity surrounding Villa in this thread is alarming. I can't believe people are defending Villa. He needs no defense. His career speaks for itself.
> 
> *The only argument is--today--van Persie is the greatest pure striker walking on the face of this planet. That is the present scenario*.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:casey


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seb said:


> :casey


Strange signing. He's well past his best.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

people said the same about scholes :torres

sky sports twitter stating big news for qpr within the hour. cmon crocky santa cruz, do it leslie, do it ya.......


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Van Persie is in no way the best striker in the world. Have a word with yourselves guys.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also i think nani in silent alarm's sig wants park's cock badly.

or his ass :kompany


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Sigh...
> 
> This is the last time I'm responding because you're just failing to get the point. Get out of those shoes! I have nothing against David Villa. You're just too obsessed with him. Don't be too into the argument. You're failing to meet me completely.
> 
> ...


Villa love? :lmao

I'm just stating facts, I have no attachment to either RVP or Villa (or any player, I'm 26 not 12), there is no bias here, yet you're an Arsenal fan :hmm:

You keep talking about me not getting the point, but you don't get why I was tearing you a new one! The below paragraph is the main issue that I had with what you said.

RVP comes off the back of his best season, ever, and goes to a major international tournament where he misses chance after chance. You said that imagine what he'd be like with better players (Xavi and Iniesta) and a consistent supply line, but he just proved that he couldn't cope with a constant supply line on the big stage only a few weeks ago! Chance after chance was missed, what difference does it make who supplies him the chances when he can't put them away, especially coming into the tournament off the best year of form in his life? That's the point I was making, but you're too thick to comprehend that I guess!

The fact that you couldn't get that point is why I elaborated on it with other information, to further support the evidence that it makes no difference who RVP is playing for, because (1) other inferior players have better records for inferior nations and have done it at big tournaments, (2) RVP has been a focal point for a side that reached the world cup final and is filled with quality, yet only scored one goal in seven games!

RVP has always had that role playing for Holland as the point in a three since Ruud has been gone from the international seen. Ten games as an out and out centre forward in major finals, yet only two goals. As *Seb* said, Villa often plays on the left for Spain, mostly all the time under Del Bosque, yet scored five goals from seven games in the 2010 world cup. When he played more direct in the 2008 Euros he scored four goals from four games, so that's nine goals from eleven games in his last two tournaments compared to Van Persie's two in ten. No comparisons should really be made, but you've brought it to that stage.

It doesn't matter where Villa plays because he's genuinely world class and has been proving that for years (even at Valencia where he didn't have Xavi and Iniesta) unlike RVP who has had one great season. Typical modern football hyperbole, one great season and you're world class!

As far as Spain 'carrying' Villa during the 2010 world cup campaign, reverse the roles and you will be closer. Spain were garbage in that tournament and had little idea how to unlock some really deep lying defences in the group stage and first two straight knock out games, even Cassilas was garbage early on in the tournament. The one player that really drove them on was Villa who banged in the goals despite playing for a faltering team, anybody who watched the Honduras and Chile games will know it was a one man show at that point. 

I'm tired of this argument, if you don't get my issue then you really have problems with your cognitive abilities. My initial point was that RVP has proved that he can't handle a consistent supply line in tournaments, after that it evolved into the general Villa vs RVP guff where there is only one winner. It must be very satisfying for an Arsenal fan to cling onto the idea that RVP is finally the better player when Villa has a broken leg :lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> RVP is finally the better player when Villa has a broken leg


Glad you finally got the point.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually I want to retract that statement

Broken leg Villa > RVP :troll


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> sky sports twitter stating big news for qpr within the hour. cmon crocky santa cruz, do it leslie, do it ya.......


I'm hoping it's a ground-breaking multi-million deal for multiple players


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the idea of ranking players who have ailments

Luka Modric with prosthetic legs > Jordan Henderson


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:wilkins


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dat ozil and his weird fetishes


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Villa with a broken leg could've played for Spain in the Euros and had more of an impact than RVP did.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't blame a man for wanting to rape the BITW.

Well, I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

disappointing, it was only qpr confirming park.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ They're expected to announce plans for a 45,000 stadium as well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

qpr can attract that many fans on a regular basis?

werent they almost relegated this year?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> ^ They're expected to announce plans for a 45,000 stadium as well.


:lmao Why the hell would they need a stadium that big, they can't even sell out Loftus Road most of the time!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Any confirmation on the fee for Park? 

Sad to see him leave, a top servant for the club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just read that the 55% owner of ganso's rights has had a massive disagreement with the santos board and has said he will never play for santos again. santos presumably will be forced to sell.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

ganso's agent also said that ganso is not in a hurry to make the move to a european club and could end up at Internacional.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't think Ganso would set alight Europe if he made the move. He is still said to be very green, surrounded by people whos main objective is to milk him of every penny. Also, very few South Americans have come to Europe and settle in immediately. He'll be given a lot of pressure due to a potential inflated price, because no doubt Santos and that supermarket will want the best deal for both of them.

Having said that, Brazil is the best place for him to stay. Do like how the league standard seems to be rising. Two recent arrivals being Diego Forlan and Clarence Seedorf. While both in the twilight, they add name value to the league. The more leagues that improve, the better football becomes. Could end up with a real Club World Cup someday.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He will go to Internacional to replace Oscar.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rumours that Tottenham will tie up deals for Adabayor and Hugo Lloris by the end of the week.


----------



## GetReady2Fly (Feb 9, 2012)

West Ham have signed 27-year-old Wang Haibo from Guangdong City. He could possibly be a surprise star for the Premier League...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

GetReady2Fly said:


> West Ham have signed 27-year-old Wang Haibo from Guangdong City. He could possibly be a surprise star for the Premier League...




Wang Haribo is my new favourite name in football.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Would love one day to see Ganso and Neymar setting alight europe.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Chelsea have signed oscar apparently


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

did we?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

According to the Daily Mail



> Chelsea have pulled off another transfer coup by clinching the signature of £25million Brazilian wonderkid Oscar.
> Despite already splashing out £42m on Marko Marin and Eden Hazard, Roman Abramovich's latest revolution shows no signs of abating after he moved in for the Internacional playmaker who is regarded as one of the most exciting talents to emerge from Brazil in years.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...m-sign-Oscar-Internacional.html#ixzz20AU1FK7e


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...spur-in-race-for-Brazilian-prodigy-Oscar.html


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

suck it AVB

now give us modric pls

also, anyone read this?

http://www.mirrorfootball.co.uk/opi...s-parents-had-been-murdered-article53720.html

amazing story


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow Hazard, Marin, Mata, and that Oscar chap who's supposedly a good playmaker. Seriosuly, If Torres still can't score in a consistent basis with the service he's bound to get then I seriously don't know what's wrong with him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Our team is going to be physically weak. A lot of flare, but really weak.

Forget Modric, we need a strong central midfielder to play next to Mikel. And we need Lukaku to stay. I'm getting worried about the physical issue.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

we still have malouda, big man, BRAN and cahill. also mikel is pretty big

maybe we might still get Ba

also we need to get cahill a nickname

i swear joel, youre such a negative nancy. we need wingers, we get hazard and oscar. we need central midfielders? we get modric. we get modric? we need more physicality

and yet you dont want hulk


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

^Don't forget BIG MAN Terry. David Luiz is pretty big too, he's 6'2, probably 6'4 with the hair.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Maybe we're trying to build a Brazilian infrastructure to tempt that Brazilian with a bad hair do one more time :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

we already have the best brazilian in the world playing for us


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And the second best


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Saw a wee bit of Oscar the other day when Internacional faced Cruzeiro (yay for ESPN). Wee bit was me glancing every few minutes and watching goals. He had a nice shot. Nothing too spectacular. Nice bit of power. Also a Damiao goal during the game.

As for him working in the Premier League, I'd say its an odd signing for Chelsea. Side are known for their physicallity and 'English' way of playing. Mata, Hazard, Oscar, may end up being too many chefs stirring the pot. Does seem they are trying to solve out the supply issues that plagued their season, very poor choices on the wing. Now, they have 4 players capable of playing high up the pitch. Could just leave them exposed. Gotta have balance. Their defensive options in midfield include Essien, John Obi and Meireles. Yikes.

If I was in Abrahimovichs, or his sporting directors ear, would be saying, defensively, very suspect. Not enough good quality cover. Lost Bosingwa, who while is a liability, has his purpose. Get a fullback, either side, get a more 'cover' midfielder. Nothing too splashy. Keita, maybe? And Chelsea look solid. Not title contending. But should get Champions League spots without a problem.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well if we seal up maicon thats our RB cover settled. that or promoting chalobah from within (who has a great future)

but come on, if we need physical play we can just more english players. or some guy we're bidding for. i cant remember his name. alex witsel?

either that or terry is ethnically cleansing chelsea of the ******* :terry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Manchester United are stepping up their £30million bid for Sao Paulo midfielder Lucas Moura amid competition from Inter Milan.
> A United delegation is due to arrive in Brazil on Tuesday to open talks after the 19-year-old's father spoke to Inter on Friday.
> United want to tie up a deal ahead of the player joining Brazil's Olympic squad.
> 
> ...


would love to see it happen but it wont, probably not even in for him


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

redeadening said:


> suck it AVB
> 
> now give us modric pls
> 
> ...


You do realize you are not getting modric right?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

unless youre levy, neither of us knows

its unlikely, but still possible.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> well if we seal up maicon thats our RB cover settled. that or promoting chalobah from within (who has a great future)
> 
> but come on, if we need physical play we can just more english players. or some guy we're bidding for. i cant remember his name. alex witsel?
> 
> either that or terry is ethnically cleansing chelsea of the ******* :terry


Yeah, if we are signing Oscar, then I'd like Witsel or Fellaini to come in. Yes we've got strong players in defence, but they're not there to win the midfield battle for us, which can be physical in the Premier League.

And tbh, we're looking to have a lot of flair in the 3 positions between the two pivots and the striker, so we don't actually need a Modric type of player. It'd be lovely, but the players we are signing makes it less of a necessity.

Some players still need to leave though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

leave? like who?

depth is important, i mean i hate malouda as much as the next guy but he may come in handy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

C Dempsey Eh :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> leave? like who?
> 
> depth is important, i mean i hate malouda as much as the next guy but he may come in handy


For sure depth is important. But you want actually decent players to be able to come in. Not players who make you cringe and worried that they are going to make a costly mistake.

The way I see it, right now we have Hazard, Mata, Ramires in the three. Then there is Marin, KDB (who looks like he will be staying), maybe Oscar if he comes and there is still talk about Hulk. Add in Sturridge who can do a role in the wide areas.

The midfield we have Lampard and Mikel in the two. Then there is MRLSH, Romeu, McEachran and the possibility of another body coming in.

So I think Malouda and Essien aren't really needed right now. The fact that we have cover there and these two aren't really the same players as they were before, makes me just see them as guys who are getting wages for nothing right now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

danger is that josh and KDB both like theyre going on loan

essien isnt amazing, but he provides experience. and malouda is a decent defensive winger. especially seeing as kalou left


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Internacional president has rubbished the Oscar to Chelsea story. No bids received.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Oscar will leave for somewhere this window. The Chelsea link is a bit strange though as I thought Hazard was promised the number 10 role, no?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> Oscar will leave for somewhere this window. The Chelsea link is a bit strange though as I thought Hazard was promised the number 10 role, no?


It seems so as Ganso looks to be heading to Internacional.

Don't know if Hazard was promised anything. He also wanted #10, but he isn't getting it. Don't really see Mata or Hazard being fixed all game next season. Expect them swap and change during matches.

Haven't seen much of Oscar, but I'm told he can also play left and right, so that would fit into that whole fluid 3 we would use.

Not sure if we are interested in him just to spite Spurs (although from the very little I have seen of him, he looks a real talent).


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tello has confirmed he will be staying at Barca despite apparently being offered a deal from Liverpool. 

Happy to have the kid, but I think he should go out on loan just for the sake of getting playing time now that Villa and Affelay are back.

We've also been told by Athletic Bilbao that they wont budge on Martinez, with all fees he would cost about 50 million. Ridiculous price.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i just realised that was part of the reason he left bilbao

he said he had a 300 million dollar team and a cheap ass pitch to play on :lmao


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Joel said:


> It seems so as Ganso looks to be heading to Internacional.
> 
> Don't know if Hazard was promised anything. He also wanted #10, but he isn't getting it. Don't really see Mata or Hazard being fixed all game next season. Expect them swap and change during matches.
> 
> ...


Well Mata does primarily play in the left, so it shouldn't be a problem if Hazard wants to play in the hole. I don't know, I wanna see how these two guys play together, they seem like a potentially dangerous duo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mata seems to like playing the hole more now

whatever happened to wingers who like actually playing as wingers?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

redeadening said:


> i just realised that was part of the reason he left bilbao
> 
> he said he had a 300 million dollar team and a cheap ass pitch to play on :lmao


Who left Athletic? I know Bielsa said that, but he hasn't left.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought he resigned?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Stupid Arsenal rumors~

- Re: Twitter. Somebody's dad saw M'Vila having a medical at Arsenal.
- Since Ganso may come cheap due to the problems with Santos, Arsene is interested in him.

I'd be fine with players like Ganso, if they didn't stall on the ball for 5 minutes. In Brazil, you can do that, but in Europe--that's suicide.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

There is no point having depth if it isn't up to the standards of the 1st team. Liverpools season was fucked when they had to replace Lucas with Spearing/Adam for most of the season.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't consider having Spearing as having depth.

Anyone who watches serie a regularly, whats Borini like?


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Borini will not come to Liverpool cause he just signed with Roma.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mata--in the hole sounds more appropriate. In a 4-2-3-1, Torres up front, with Mata behind him; Hazard on the left and Ramires on the right would be a stellar attacking line-up. The only issue is the two CMs behind the attacking line up. Fat Frank would be fine, but I don't think any Chelsea fan would want him to start/play all the matches. I think Fellaini would be a golden boy ay Chelsea if they got him. Fellaini and Fat Frank would be fine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

deadmau said:


> Borini will not come to Liverpool cause he just signed with Roma.


would he be stupid to go to liverpool cos real madrid exist?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Mata--in the hole sounds more appropriate. In a 4-2-3-1, Torres up front, with Mata behind him; Hazard on the left and Ramires on the right would be a stellar attacking line-up.* The only issue is the two CMs behind the attacking line up*. Fat Frank would be fine, but I don't think any Chelsea fan would want him to start/play all the matches. I think Fellaini would be a golden boy ay Chelsea if they got him. Fellaini and Fat Frank would be fine.


I'm thinking of giving Romeu another shot, given that he's brought up in barca's academy, I think he and Mata could get the team to retain the ball ~DAT BALL POSSESSION RITE DER~!! a bit more.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Would love Borini, Ramirez and Sturridge.

On of those has to happen.

Rodgers should get rid of Maxi, Spearing (loan) and Downing. I don't mind Carroll but wouldn't be surprised if Rodgers sent him out on loan.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Should keep Maxi for depth, Spearing can GTFO, as can Downing, Adam and Shelvey. Bring in another CM, Ramirez (would fapfapfap) and another striker.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah I agree actually.

What about Carroll? Not sure if he will fit the system to be honest. I think Aqua is good but he's very risky to have considering how much we are paying him.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So Dempsey is going to Liverpool? All I can say is that he'd be excellent alongside Suarez.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i want to give Aqua a chance and see how he goes.

Carroll, i'm not sure. depends on who we sign really. Him going out on loan wouldn't be the worst thing, he was playing alright at the end of the season.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Razor King said:


> So Dempsey is going to Liverpool? All I can say is that he'd be excellent alongside Suarez.


Not confirmed yet but it would be an interesting signing to be honest.



Rush said:


> i want to give Aqua a chance and see how he goes.
> 
> Carroll, i'm not sure. depends on who we sign really. Him going out on loan wouldn't be the worst thing, he was playing alright at the end of the season.


I don't see him going on loan at the moment. I think he'll be given a chance for the first half of the season to prove himself.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Borini won't go to Liverpool. He will stay at Roma. I am sure. 



Rush said:


> i don't consider having Spearing as having depth.
> 
> Anyone who watches serie a regularly, whats Borini like?


He is great on his day. Scored 2 goals against Inter, and he has been scoring since then. He wasnt that good at the first half of the season though. He is still young and I am sure he will get much better.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> Should keep Maxi for depth, Spearing can GTFO, as can Downing, Adam and Shelvey. Bring in another CM, Ramirez (would fapfapfap) and another striker.


Thougt Maxi was defo going? Then again those stories have died down since Rodgers took over anyway so hopefully we keep him. Speo and Adam can go though. Downing and Shelvey I'm 50/50 on. Shelvey seems like he can be good on his day and well downing can only get better right? :downing

As for Ramirez there seems to be a shitload of rumors we agreed to sign him but I'm taking them with a grain of salt until I actually see some serious links. Feels like Mata all over again. As for Borini I'm dismissing that too since he just signed for Roma but who knows. He said he is close to making his first signing so interested to see who it is.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No idea, i'd keep him but who knows. I'm bored of this window though, we're getting linked to players i want (ie Ramirez) but i reckon we'll end up with shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I will be furious if Borini signs for Liverpool and scores a lot of goals. Carlo never gave him a chance at Chelsea at all


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

deadmau said:


> Borini will not come to Liverpool cause he just signed with Roma.





Samoon said:


> Borini won't go to Liverpool. He will stay at Roma. I am sure.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18773700

Looks like it's not far away from being completed.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We just signed him. That is surprising. I expected him to stay for at least this season. I really hope he does not leave. Borrielo is not good enough. We need him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It annoys me how Borrielo is always playing for one of Italy's top clubs. The guy is trash.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Shelvey just signed a new contract. fuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ You should be happy. He scores great goals *bloody Turnbull*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Shelvey is a promising youngster.

He's only 20.

Glad he signed a newie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Wouldn't call him promising, he hasn't really shown anything. He's a solid backup but no more than that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I reckon the guy could be a good squad player for us but yeah nothing more. Frankly I see him being sold to a lower level Premier club in the next few years. Seems like something we would do


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I dunno, I like Shelvey.

I feel as though he's more effective than Henderson and he's only 20.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

For the amount of money spent on the 2 of them, then Shelvey has been better value for money but for mine Hendo has shown more promise than Shelvey. Shelvey looked good playing for Blackpool on loan but for a side that should be looking to get back into the champions league he's not great. If our first XI can stay fit then there's no reason why we can't push for 4th but another injury to a key play like Lucas, then we're pretty fucked. Spearing, Shelvey and Adam aren't good enough cover in the middle of the park. The only good thing i can see about next season right now is that Downing surely can't get any worse, right? :downing


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> The only good thing i can see about next season right now is that Downing surely can't get any worse, right? :downing


Well with zero goals and zero last season at the minimum he can only be consistent :downing


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:downing, MOST ASSISTS NEXT SEASON.







































































:jay2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gets one, labels season a success.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If he gets a single assist next season, that will be a percentage improvement of infinity


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Didn't he get one at QPR?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

he got some in the league cup, and fa cup (assists and goal(s?) but league wise he was shocking.

and don't forget CGS that he could get an own goal thus going into the negatives :downing


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Rush said:


> and don't forget CGS that he could get an own goal thus going into the negatives :downing


Steady now. He's not Carragher :jay2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah, Carragher was actually halfway useful last season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> he got some in the league cup, and fa cup (assists and goal(s?) but league wise he was shocking.
> 
> and don't forget CGS that he could get an own goal thus going into the negatives :downing


Yeah kinda thought about that after my post :downing 

Who knows though Rodgers might be able to get a GOAT season outta him bama


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rush said:


> he got some in the league cup, and fa cup (assists and goal(s?) but league wise he was shocking.
> 
> and don't forget CGS that he could get an own goal thus going into the negatives :downing


nope, still be a positive.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Great way to give Carroll confidence. Publicly state that you are willing to let him go.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's not as bad as been pictured in a gay bar. At least Brendan's settling in the city alright. He looked right at home.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Carroll is a horrible player and he doesn't fit Rodger's system, not to mention he's on giant wages. Rodger's only priority with regard to Carroll is getting rid. Even a sky high confidence Carroll would be no use to him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Carroll is a horrible player and he doesn't fit Rodger's system, not to mention he's on giant wages. Rodger's only priority with regard to Carroll is getting rid. Even a sky high confidence Carroll would be no use to him.


While I agree he may not fit his system he is not a horrible player. While he played badly last year he has potential. He showed that towards the end of the year vs Chelsea and also against Sweden. He could be another option off the bench imo if plan A does fail. Coming out in public and saying your looking to get rid of him is a mistake imo. 

Saying that minus the Carroll comments I like what he has said so far and Shevley signing a new deal is a good thing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because signing carroll was a mistake and rodgers' first move should be seeing how much they can get for him and put it towards a new striker who actually has an ounce of ability. plus shelvey is going to be nothing but a depth player his entire career, but at least he's better than snailboy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> While I agree he may not fit his system he is not a horrible player. While he played badly last year he has potential. He showed that towards the end of the year vs Chelsea and also against Sweden. *He could be another option off the bench imo if plan A does fail. Coming out in public and saying your looking to get rid of him is a mistake imo. *
> 
> Saying that minus the Carroll comments I like what he has said so far and Shevley signing a new deal is a good thing


Being nothing but Plan B isn't going to help his confidence either.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

signing Carroll wasn't a mistake, signing him for 35 million pounds was the fucking mistake.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

deal for Oscar seems to be happening

details just need to be hashed out and I think we'll be set according to Oscar's agents


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some rumours:

bentley to west ham for 5 mil (cant possibly be true lol west ham)
m'baye niang having a medical at arsenal (17 year old frenchman :wenger loves it)
chelsea and oscar have agreed on a fee, presumed to be about 25 mil (ruining football~!~!~!!~!~!~!~!!~)
psg could activate ba's release clause (expires at the end of the month?)
no talks between moutinho and united. wants to go to spurs

just rumours


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah got to agree with Rush here , Carroll is a decent premier league player and has all the attributes to cause teams problems ( His impact v Chelsea is an example of this) , but he isn't and will never be in the calibre of Aguero, RVP and Falcao etc who fit into the 35 million range. The pressure from his ridiculous transfer fee combined with his injury record probably didn't help his start at Liverpool.

Fuck was Kenny on drugs while signing players, I wouldn't pay those prices on fifa.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What Rush said. he can still do a job for us and is not as bad as a lot of people seem to think


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> some rumours:
> 
> bentley to west ham for 5 mil (cant possibly be true lol west ham)
> m'baye niang having a medical at arsenal (17 year old frenchman :wenger loves it)


They took him on loan last year but had to send him back but £5m is a bit much considering he's done naff all for so long. He played a part towards the end of the season a couple of years ago when Spurs got into the Champions League.

He was absolutely fantastic for us but he should never have gone to Spurs with Lennon there. He could be similar in the sense that he could be effective with his delivery like Beckham where you don't need much pace. His set pieces were top notch, consistent too and he has a fierce shot on him too. He'd be a good signing for them if he can get some form back.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Carroll shouldnt have gone for more than £10m. The whole deal in general was just a panic buy and a half because :torres decided to fuck off at the very last second. The guy just needs to get full confidence (like he was towards the end of the season) and he'll be a good player for us. 

Also if the Oscar deal goes through do you STILL think Chelsea will sign Modric Joel?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

surely they couldn't afford him. if oscar goes through for the rumoured 25 mil, add hazard's 32 mil and marin's 8 mil, that's 65 mil basically strengthening 1 area. still need a defensive mid and a striker, as well as a backup rb and possibly another cb.

bets on hoilett to qpr suspended. would be better for rovers for him to stay in england, more compensation.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Mbaye Niang would be interesting, nice 4 star potential on footy manager...he must be good!!*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> surely they couldn't afford him. if oscar goes through for the rumoured 25 mil, add hazard's 32 mil and marin's 8 mil, that's 65 mil basically strengthening 1 area. still need a defensive mid and a striker, as well as a backup rb and possibly another cb.


Thats exactly why I cant see it happening but Joel seems determined they are gonna sign him. Honestly I know Roman's got money to blow but even then I cant see them splashing an additional £35m out on him when there are cheaper options who are just as good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Carroll shouldnt have gone for more than £10m. The whole deal in general was just a panic buy and a half because :torres decided to fuck off at the very last second. The guy just needs to get full confidence (like he was towards the end of the season) and he'll be a good player for us.
> 
> Also if the Oscar deal goes through do you STILL think Chelsea will sign Modric Joel?


You guys had time! Torres told you he wanted to leave on Friday and you had till Monday to find a replacement. The fact that you only started to look when you decided to sell him on the Monday and bought a currently injured player for £35m was crazy. You guys should have contacted Newcastle as soon as Torres said he was ready to leave. Probably could have got him for £15m less.

I said if the Modric deal was purely about money, then we would get him. But Levy doesn't want to sell to another team in the Premier League, so no I don't think we'll get Modric whether we get Oscar or not.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oscar will adapt, i think we're gonna transition him into the modric role. he defends well, great playmaking ability and still young

its a gamble

as for financial concerns, like i said before, influx of money for the premier league is up all across the board

before you worry so much about us snrub, you should try getting some of those strikers off your books.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we only need to get rid of 2. one's gone and the other is getting there.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Carroll's worth at least a second season to prove himself.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> we only need to get rid of 2. one's gone and the other is getting there.


which?

havent heard of any of them making moves

Tevez, Dzeko, Adebayor all need to go. Mario reclaimed his spot on the starting 11 in the euros and Aguero is too hot to be dropped

Not to mention the media just loves linking you to RVP


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's said we got around £100m for our Champions League campaign last season. Add that with the new Premier League deals and the fact that Roman is a - you know - billionaire, I don't see how our finances is a question.

Income is on the up and we always have money. If we got Oscar and Levy said he would sell Modric to us after, there's no question that'd he be a Chelsea player.

The Oscar deal is €25, btw, not £25m.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Bentley was in a bar where I'm from a few months back, he was a proper big-time Charlie, thinking he was the dog's bollocks. He had to be escorted out as the local cunts decided they'd kick his head in if he didn't fuck off.

For a change, I'd not have minded them being cunts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> which?
> 
> havent heard of any of them making moves
> 
> ...


tevez and dzeko don't need to go at all. get rid of those two and we're left with aguero and mario. adebayor is pretty much off to spurs and santa cruz is close to moving to betis, and is willing to take a pay cut to go there. from what i've seen tevez has lost all that weight he had at the end of the last season and is trainingrealhardevez. he'll stay unless someone comes in with a good bid, not this serie a loan then maybe buy garbage they tried to sucker us into last season.

unless clubs are offering big money for tevez or dzeko they're not moving, especially dzeko. as frustrating it is with the ball played to his feet, his height gives us something extra, as well as being a lethal finisher in the box. kun and dzeko worked really well last season.

the media love linking us to everyone. we were linked to matt jarvis and kaka so it means stuff all. we have a wage ceiling of 198k a week (which is what tevez is on, yaya isn't on 200k+) and van persie reportedly wants 225k. we're not breaking our wage ceiling for something we don't need, a 29 year old with frequent injuries too.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

198K?

how oddly specific


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's what tevez got when he first came and no one's on more than that


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not quite sure whos gonna pay the 225k a week rvp wants


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

redeadening said:


> not quite sure whos gonna pay the 225k a week rvp wants


I doubt anyone would as good a player as he is. I can see RVP going to city but only if they sell tevez which probably won't happen.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That first Gotze pic will make a lovely rep for some of you.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I appreciate it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if i place my hand over it she's laughing at my thumb.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea buying the world. 

Midfield combinations of Mata/Hazard/Ramires/Oscar/Marin will be juicy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Chelsea buying the world.
> 
> Midfield combinations of Mata/Hazard/Ramires/Oscar/Marin will be juicy.


Apparently Spurs were offering the same fee but he chose us.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

An understandable decision.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if spurs still had :arry he coulda offered half what we did and gotten him

as well as a stereo

and maybe ganso


:arry triffic


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I won't believe that Oscar is coming until Internacional announce they have accepted a bid. I don't trust these Brazilian agents. Not after all the Neymar shit we went through.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wasnt an agent. an actual journalist this time

and not one of the shitty joel.com journalists either


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's joal.com! And that website only hires the best, I'll have you know :jordan2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

More talk of us putting in a bid for Lucas Moura. Very strange.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Aren't Chelsea after/signed Hulk too? 

brb buying the entire Brazil national team.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Man U should take a punt on Leandro Deamio with Berbatov and Owen leaving..


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

T-C said:


>


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You're incredibly gay, Haribo. But that doesn't make you a bad person.

The story on Hulk now is that we have agreed a £38m deal with Porto. But third parties are entitled to around £6m of that fee. And Porto are being cunts wanting us to pay that £6m, when it is supposed to come out of the already ridiculously overpriced £38m.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

T-C said:


> More talk of us putting in a bid for Lucas Moura. Very strange.


would love to see it happen, but its from the mirror so im not getting my hopes up. Doubt £30m will be spent on a raw player who wouldnt go straight into the first 11 when there are more pressing concerns like the centre of midfield


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

According to the daily fail, abravomivich hired bodyguards to protect Marin, Hazard and Mata

three reasons hed want to do that

1) AVB is hiding in the bushes wanting to kidnap them
2) ashley cole is bringing his air rifle to practice again
3) none of them were actually signed and if any of them tries to run off, the bodyguards need to gun them down


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

redeadening said:


> According to the daily fail, abravomivich hired bodyguards to protect Marin, Hazard and Mata
> 
> three reasons hed want to do that
> 
> ...


*The bodyguards aren't for them, the bodyguards are for the rest of society #Goldbergrules*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

redeadening said:


> According to the daily fail, abravomivich hired bodyguards to protect Marin, Hazard and Mata
> 
> three reasons hed want to do that
> 
> ...


4) To keep Terry away from their wives :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> 4) To keep Terry away from their wives :terry


Bitch Please....It was their wives who convinced them to sign


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

season hasn't even started and i have Gotze in my usercp. You'll pay for that vader :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

dont act like youre not aroused. at least there is a hot chick in the picture as well.

i got a shirtless pic of Giroud.

oh, and a picture of me. you cunt. :side:

This Dempsey to Liverpool talk is shit. I will now have to cheer on Liverpool for a 4th place finish. So long as Arsenal finish in the top three, of course.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have a topless :kun pic in mine

cp full of winners and weiners.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i have multiple Gotze, multiple Jennifer Love hewitt gifs, shelvey looking ****, Miesha tate doing a bridge (the exercise, she's not playing golf), and multiple penguin smilies. There's probably some that i blocked as well.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rush said:


> season hasn't even started and i have Gotze in my usercp. You'll pay for that vader :side:


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

united_07 said:


> would love to see it happen, but its from the mirror so im not getting my hopes up. Doubt £30m will be spent on a raw player who wouldnt go straight into the first 11 when there are more pressing concerns like the centre of midfield


why not? you guys signed Anderson for 30m back in 2007 and he didn't go straight into the first 11.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Wasn't Anderson meant to be the next Ronaldinho or something?

:torres


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

to West Ham on loan rumours. Be surprised if Rodgers let him go after finally showing a sign of something towards the end of the year. Especially when he says he wants Carroll to learn his style of football, why send him to Big Sam if that's the case? :lol

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11661/7888307/Hammers-keen-on-Carroll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bah... News going around that Barca may activate their buy back clause for Romeu after the departure of Keita.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rumours Barca want Cabaye. If I were Fergie I'd go after him and make him my priority. Fuck Baines for £18m, United need another central midfielder more than anything, well a good one.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Cabaye is just what Barca need. ep



deadmau said:


> why not? you guys signed Anderson for 30m back in 2007 and he didn't go straight into the first 11.


Was only about half that amount.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it was 30 million euros, 25 million pounds.

worth every penny.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it was 30 million euros, 25 million pounds.
> 
> worth every penny.


*£25 million for Anderson, you guys need to stop reading Devil mag. The actual figure was a lot closer to £12 mil.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

transfermarkt has it listed at 27.7 mil, and i trust them more than most places


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wow. I thought it was £18m for him (same fee as Nani). If they actually spend £27m on him, then lol.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

anyways, in proper transfers news/rumours, who cares about united spuds

rumours of a bahrain sheik taking over leeds.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

a kuwaiti family bought nottingham forest


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leeds have signed paddy kenny

bit odd, thought he did well for qpr


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ They just signed Rob Green. And Paddy Kenny follows Warnock everywhere. They're lovers.

Well AVB has said that they will let Modric go, but for only the right price. I guess Madrid will have to up their price and stop messing around with the Carvalho shit.

But apparently, Madrid don't expect Silva to sign an extension at City, so they may wait it out. Which probably means that PSG may be the only option for Modric.

AVB also sucked off Joao Moutinho, so I guess that will be the Modric replacement.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why wont they give us modric? :terry1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

silva will re-sign

madrid cant afford him.






this is my favourite video ever


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

unless he wants to leave

and yeah, im vaguely sure real can afford everyone. in the universe.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> DAVID SILVA is set to snub Real Madrid and sign a new £52m contract with Manchester City.
> 
> 
> Silva has two years left on his current deal, but will put pen to paper on a new five-year contract worth almost £200,000 a week.
> ...


doesnt sound like a man who wants to leave

and madrid cant afford who they want any more. spain economy in the toilet, cant get those massive bank loans, i dont think silva wants to be listed as collateral alongside enaldo

and here's the link to that lovely fiasco: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...panish-bank-fields-Ronaldo-as-collateral.html


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

oh right, i forgot madrid get their money from the government

yeah theyre screwed

i didnt say silva wanted to. im just saying he hypothetically might. hell, even mata. theres always the glamour of going back and playing for madrid or barca


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> and here's the link to that lovely fiasco: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...panish-bank-fields-Ronaldo-as-collateral.html





> t is not known whether the ECB imposed a haircut on the collateral, though it is thought unlikely *the Portuguese winker* would have consented without advice from a professional stylist.


not sure where the typo is in that :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A footballer's word means nothing these days. I'm not saying Silva is lying, but he won't be the first footballer to say something and do the opposite.

I don't see him leaving right now though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

modric rumoured to have handed in a transfer request


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> transfermarkt has it listed at 27.7 mil, and i trust them more than most places


It was £30-35m for him & Nani combined. Don't think we got Nani for that little. :snrub


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Zlatan Ibrahimovic & Thiago Silva to PSG is doing the rounds. Silva is fine with it, but Ibra still needs convincing. People who doubt Milan would sell need to realise that they are financially fucked and need the money.

Apparently Madrid have offered £40m+ for Modric. Should be wrapped up in the coming days.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you really gotta wonder where madrid cram these players

probably the top 3 central midfielders in the world after xavi play for them

god, fucking, dammit


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Forget Modric, man. If this Oscar deal goes through then OMGFUTURE! Was just reading what this Brazilian poster on another forum was saying abut Oscar (both positives and negatives) and I got aroused at the prospect of him joining.

Hazard Mata Oscar
Mikel Ramires​
The three would be fluid, interchanging regularly during the game, so we'll see Mata through the center, on the left and on the right, the same with Hazard and the same with Oscar.

Ramires can drop back down to central midfield. He'll have to be a lot more disciplined then when he is in the three, but he still has license to get forward. Bags of energy, so I don't worry much about him. Will need to improve his tackling though.

Still not a fan of Mikel, but he did improve a lot at the end of the season. Can he be class for the majority of the 38 in a season? I don't know. I'd honestly doubt it. But let's see.

Lampard still has A LOT to offer. Marin is useful option. And hopefully one more strong central midfielder (Witsel or Fellaini plz).

Starting to take shape.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

According to Spanish media Real Madrid will offer Liverpool 20 milion pounds for Glen Johnson.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Joel said:


> Zlatan Ibrahimovic & Thiago Silva to PSG is doing the rounds. Silva is fine with it, but Ibra still needs convincing. People who doubt Milan would sell need to realise that they are financially fucked and need the money.


Thiago Silva won't goto PSG. Especially since he looked like he was going to go there initially, but for Berlesconi (sp?) to pull the plug at the last minute. And they just gave him an extra year on his contract.

Same with Ibrahimovic. He's said he doesn't want to leave Milan, and Milan have said he's not for sale. Even though they are financially fucked.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> According to Spanish media Real Madrid will offer Liverpool 20 milion pounds for Glen Johnson.


i can imagine the liverpool lads jerking off to this prospect


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

redeadening said:


> i can imagine the liverpool lads jerking off to this prospect


Same for Barca fans I suppose:andres


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> According to Spanish media Real Madrid will offer Liverpool 20 milion pounds for Glen Johnson.


While Johnson is not as bad as people say I think I may jizz in my pants if this happens. Maybe we can do a swap and arbeloea as part of the deal


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> According to Spanish media Real Madrid will offer Liverpool 20 milion pounds for Glen Johnson.












Clearly bullshit but FUCK I want that too be true so bad.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mou never played Johnson when he had him at Chelsea, so I can't believe that he'd want to pay 20M for him now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Mou never played Johnson when he had him at Chelsea, so I can't believe that he'd want to pay 20M for him now.


Shhh stop killing our dreams with logic and facts


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

20mil for Johnson?

I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the bid for zlatan and silva is apparently 51.3 mil

gotta say, that's actually a bargain if true. i know milan are in a bit of a financial hole but i thought they would be selling guys like boateng and some of the older guys, not their two best players.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Would mean that KELLY gets more game time of which i'd be happy about. Flanagan better improve though. Don't think its likely to happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

51 mill for both ibra and silva is a pretty good deal

theyd go for more separately to be honest. a centreback as good as silva is practically priceless


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Still don't think Milan will sell them, seen so many reports from Berlusconi etc saying that neither of them are for sale, and Silva already has said he doesn't want to leave, plus the mega bid for him was already turned down.

Both will turn out for Milan next season I reckon.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Wasn't there reports of a 40 million bid just for Silva? seems strange they would just add :ibra for an extra 11 million.

Barcelona B prepare you anus!
http://www.htafc.com/page/NewsDetail/0,,10312~2837184,00.html

Might actually go , see some future GOATS.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't turn down the chance to see Tello and Dongou.

I hope this Silva/Ibra deal goes through (though I doubt either will want to leave for PSG). It would be nice to see another country/league have a top competitive European team emerge in the form of PSG.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Real Madrid should just get ol' Julien Faubert back if they want a right back.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fargerov said:


> Real Madrid should just get ol' Julien Faubert back if they want a right back.


what/why? and he already signed for Elazığspor.

Maxi is apparently gone to newell's.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

PSG will be a top 5 European team very soon.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Montpelier must of pissed them off so much.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Wasn't there reports of a 40 million bid just for Silva? seems strange they would just add :ibra for an extra 11 million.
> 
> Barcelona B prepare you anus!
> http://www.htafc.com/page/NewsDetail/0,,10312~2837184,00.html
> ...


Ibrahimovic is on insanely high wages, which is what Milan are very concerned about. There'd be incentive to let him go on the cheap in that regard. Talks of Kaka replacing him make no sense at all though. They still have Cassano/Robinho/Pato, so they're not too fucked up front. Silva would be a huge loss.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

inb4 PSG lose Ligue 1.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So PSG is the new Manchester City now ?*


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Rush said:


> what/why? and he already signed for Elazığspor.
> 
> Maxi is apparently gone to newell's.


joke mate


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Been watching a bit of Shinji Kagawa. United are holding a press conference for him right now I think. He looks a handy player, a fast passer with quick feet. There are a few moments in his highlight reels where I wonder why he hasn't taken a shot himself. He seems to prefer to pass than shoot, though he still racked up a good few goals last season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rush said:


> what/why? and he already signed for Elazığspor.


I assume it was a tongue in cheek reference to when they (Juande Ramos I think) bizarrely loaned him off a relegation battling West Ham side.

Ibrahimovic would be a massive loss to Milan. Cassano is quality but not a prolific goalscorer and also has developed Ozil-syndrome due to his heart problem, Pato seems to have regressed in the last 12 months and is injury prone (but will still come quality imo), and Robinho is just straight up poor and has been one of the most overrated players in the world ever since he joined Madrid. Thiago Silva is an even bigger loss though, considering they also let Nesta go. I just don't see them letting either of them go, regardless of financial issues.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Fergie: "It's possible we could bring one more signing in, maybe two more. But probably one."
> 
> "Now the European Championships are over, we're trying to bring one more player in."
> 
> ...


some quotes


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> inb4 PSG lose Ligue 1.


I'd :mark: tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

psg should win it in a canter with the team they have already.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

but they didnt win it last time


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i know, but they should have.

montpellier will struggle without giroud


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> psg should win it in a canter with the team they have already.


How long before a PSG v Man City Champions League final?

Within three years I reckon.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i know FFP gets thrown around alot these days, but how in god's name is PSG gonna comply?

unless they win the champions league every year, they will find problems. i doubt they are gonna see too much money in tv rights and t shirt sales. it doesnt matter how big the club gets, its still gonna be limited by the french league


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there will be plenty of ways around ffp. paris is a huge city, psg is an underrated big club. all teams will comply. 

for example, with us selling adebayor, everything comes off as a profit. the money we make back on his waqes, the fee, everything. because he was bought before ffp was introduced. but chelsea, psg, us, will all find a way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope we don't draw PSG in the CL groups, because that Silva/Ibra deal is going to happen.

Milan won't sell Ibra? He's costing them around €12m per season. They NEED to get him off their books. And they only pulled the plug on the Silva deal earlier when Ibra kicked up a fuss about it, up till then everything was agreed.

The only thing that is needed now is for Ibra's agent to convince him that moving to PSG is the right move. That's the only potential road block in this happening.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I still think they can make more money selling Silva and Ibra separately. Not to mention they are being sold for different reasons. Silva is priceless, and theyre just desperate to get Ibra off the books



Mr. Snrub said:


> there will be plenty of ways around ffp. paris is a huge city, psg is an underrated big club. all teams will comply.
> 
> for example, with us selling adebayor, everything comes off as a profit. the money we make back on his waqes, the fee, everything. because he was bought before ffp was introduced. but chelsea, psg, us, will all find a way.


We will find a way because of the sheer raw power of the premier league. Even teams on the bottom of the table will be making serious money. And another factor is the structuring of the books. Majority of the City and Chelsea BIG contracts are before a certain period. Lampard more or less costs us nothing terms of FFP wages, despite being our 2nd biggest earner. And the same applies for you and a few other players im guessing

but PSG, unless they have a huge stadium (which is there), sustained major crowds, as well as a Barca/Real style cut of the TV profits of the the ligue 1, they will struggle to meet FFP. The ligue 1 tv rights cant even begin to match the premier league, la liga top 2, italian or even bundesliga. The french league pretty much has been built on strong academies and importing cheap african talent and selling them. This may be too much of a strain on the league


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think psg will be fine. if they didn't think they were, then they wouldn't be stupid enough to spend big, as the team wouldn't be profitable. these owners are smart, shrewd and know what they're doing. they would have lawyers who have studied the ffp standards and know them inside out. if they buy ibra and silva for 51.3 mil it's because they know they can and still be within the guidelines. there's money there to be made, and i cant see any teams being caught out be ffp, unless a monumental fuck up occurs.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

ibra wants 14mil euros a season. DAFUQ!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hes already earning 15 supposedly


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

hopefully the draw for one of the CL groups

Barcelona
Man City
Juventus 
PSG 


8*D


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Apparently Silvio Berlusconi has said to the press the deal's done for Ibrahimovic and Thiago Silva. But Milan and PSG haven't said anything new yet from what I can see on both of their websites.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Berlusconi said:


> "Yes, I've sold Zlatan Ibrahimovic and Thiago Silva to PSG," he told Sky Sport 24. "We will save €154 million over two years."


http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...ahimovic-and-thiago-silva-to-join-psg?cc=5739

Now... Who were saying it wasn't going to happen? ique2

What was you saying about Milan will never sell Thiago Silva, Renegade? :terry


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

God PSG's squad is going to be real interesting next season. Ibra, Silva, Lavezzi, Pastore, Gameiro, Nene, Menez, Sakho, Alex.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

If Fergie 'one more singing' is Baines then I think I'll cry for a week.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

PSG's double swoop for Ibra and Silva is flabbergasting. What do Milan have left? :side:


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Money Money Money.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> PSG's double swoop for Ibra and Silva is flabbergasting. What do Milan have left? :side:


It's a terrible idea, I mean what kind of club sells their two best players at the same time? Slap in the face of their supporters. 

Milan are going to be fucked next season, there is no way they will find replacements for Silva and Ibra that are adequate.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Word said:


> If Fergie 'one more singing' is Baines then I think I'll cry for a week.


i think it most likely, he says it has been delayed because of the euros, so that means its not someone like Lucas moura, it looks like Moutinho is off to spurs and modric to madrid, and with fabio sent on loan to QPR the most likely option is Baines


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They'll still compete in the league. And it's not like Ibra was leading them deep in the Champions League - the competition which Milan really care about.

They'll probably sign Jovetic who will be a good replacement for Ibra and push harder for Dede to replace Thiago Silva. They probably won't get passed the Last 16 this year, but I don't see them struggling in Serie A.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> It's a terrible idea, I mean what kind of club sells their two best players at the same time? Slap in the face of their supporters.
> 
> Milan are going to be fucked next season, there is no way they will find replacements for Silva and Ibra that are adequate.


Exactly what I thought as well. Maybe they have some plans or they really want to get rid of the huge debt that's on them or something similar but selling arguably your best two players is plain absurb. Not the way forward if you ask me. Selling one would have made sense as it will mean they're gradually getting rid of the debt while maintaining balance at the same time, but the two is just ridiculous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They can find a suitable for replacement for :ibra and be saving themselves a lot of much needed money at the same time. Big chunk of money saved with him off the books including the transfer fee for him. Selling Silva is a big blow though I guess.

Ibra fans gonna proclaim him a world class striker again now when he scores goals in the French League :fergie*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Man, those are two great signings for PSG. They're a major player now. I haven't come across anyone who thinks they'll fail FFP, more laughing at how FFP won't change anything a jot. It just gets boring with how most clubs are just so massively divided nowadays. 

Re Milan: They will struggle to even get close to Juve. They've just made two quality signings, and Milan have just lost two quality players, among a host of others. They're in heaps of trouble financially and won't be able to sign anyone on big wages. If Juve get the striker they need, they should steamroll the opposition. You can't replace Thiago Silva, you can replace Ibra, but that's still difficult. 

Some words on RvP: Wasn't surprised he said he wouldn't sign a new contract. It did surprise me that the statement came that early and against Arsenal's ban on speaking about his future. Certainly not the best way to do your business. Selling him was and is the worst case scenario, and that now seems likely. While I think that, I don't think it is necessarily a disaster. I wouldn't mind selling him if we did it as soon as possible, and reinvested the money, it's just that we don't do that as we give Wenger very little, and when we do agree a deal we don't put up the money for the player. I just don't want a repeat of Nasri last year where we left it late and then the player, advisers and clubs fucking us about. He's getting into his 30s soon, and has just had what is very likely to be the best year of his career footballing and injury wise. Whether he resigned or not, we'd have to be thinking very seriously of a long term replacement in the next couple of years anyway. It would be different he was 25. BUT, if we don't reinvest the money, it's pointless selling him. We won't get a lot for him, and whoever we buy won't be of the same quality, as he was such a good player in terms of not only goal scoring, but creativity and leadership. We can replace goal scoring fairly simply, any good finisher will score a lot here, but bringing in a CAM is still very important too. If we do sell, I hope it's the last until we fully regain from this transitional period. Having to rebuild a team every year isn't going to get us anywhere. But, that was the same in 07/08 where we sold Henry. The team won't always look to the main man to get themselves out of the problem, and it will be more of a team game in terms of contributing to goals. At least, that's what I envisage if we do sell him. Of course, it's still likely that we'll keep him. Wenger wanted to keep Nasri last year, so I'm not sure he'll want to let van Persie go. 

If we are going to sell him, try and sell abroad, but it isn't likely there will be many takers, so it looks like selling to City it is, once again. The money they offer is good, but the psychological impact it has on the Club of selling to them again could be quite big. Although I'm not even sure we want to sell to City at all, as it seems AFC were very unhappy with City's bad handling of the Nasri transfer, so it could very well be that van Persie will still be an Arsenal player next year. If he isn't, I hope we handle it right. Losing him is certainly a blow, but it doesn't mean we can't bounce back stronger like we always do after big name departures. I have no doubts we want real quality. Last summer we went after big names, Cazorla/Mata deals agreed but no money put up, big money bids rejected for Hummels & Götze, and if Louis van Gaal is to be believed, we had a bid accepted for Schweinsteiger, but naturally he didn't want to come here. Of course we didn't get any of those players, but it indicates that we are after quality, but I feel as if the Board don't match Wenger's ambition. We could get one top class player, but one isn't enough to win the big trophies. If Wenger leaves when he gets tired of it, we're fucked. Although, I'll give props to the way the club is handling the summer at the moment. Two quality strikers that will go some way to softening the blow of RvP is good, even though they probably won't be supplementing him. Handle the summer as we are doing now, and top 4 shouldn't enter our heads, for now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Would love to see Milan make a move for Carroll now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Winning Ligue 1 doesn't really make them a big player though. It's a joke league. Only way people are gonna view them as a major player is if they have success in the Champions League which I can't see them having for at least another 2 seasons.*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*A clear out at Milan has been a long time coming, it's ridiculous how high the average age and wage bill for the squad is. It may take a couple of years but hopefully this will start the rejuvenation process at the club where they can spread the wages and transfer fees across numerous younger players.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Milan will be fine, they've lost far better players in the past. Milan will remain one of the top clubs in Europe.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The Mail are going with the Lucas Moura story again, cant see it being true, and also why would they send a scout to tie up a deal, it doesnt make sense

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ail&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

how much is milan getting for selling them off?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chicharito™ said:


> God PSG's squad is going to be real interesting next season. Ibra, Silva, Lavezzi, Pastore, Gameiro, Nene, Menez, Sakho, Alex.


Heard a rumor a couple days ago about Gameiro to Valencia. Probably was bullshit though. That PSG squad will be a force no doubt if they get :ibra & Silva. Like what happened with City though it will take them a season or two to settle into a mould and then they will really begin to take off in Europe. Ligue 1 should be in the bag for the forseeable future with ease though. Then again that should have bee the case last year. 



Nige™ said:


> Would love to see Milan make a move for Carroll now.


Doubt they will buy him outright tbh. We would probably ask for much more than they are willing to spend. A loan move is possible though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Berlusconi probably needs the money from those transfers to pay off all the 17 year old dancers he impregnated at his bunga bunga parties


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool have signed Fabio Borini for 12m.

LOL at PSG.

They better win the league next season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucas Moura would be such a fucking immense signing, not gonna happen though. I genuinely rate him higher than Neymar, and think he's Brazil's next major star, the ability and maturity he has at 19 is incredible. In 5 years time I'd be stunned if he wasn't one of the top 5 players in world football.

Inter seem to be seriously after him. Was sure they'd have to cut their wage bill, like their neighbours but all reports say they want to keep Sneijder and sign at least one big name.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> The Mail are going with the Lucas Moura story again, cant see it being true, and also why would they send a scout to tie up a deal, it doesnt make sense
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ail&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitterfeed


I've learned from the Sneijder shit last year. I can't see this happening and I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

AC Milan and Juve are going to fight again! This time for van Persie's signature. 




EGame said:


> It's a terrible idea, I *mean what kind of club sells their two best players at the same time?* Slap in the face of their supporters.
> 
> Milan are going to be fucked next season, there is no way they will find replacements for Silva and Ibra that are adequate.


What? :wenger


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Joel said:


> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/s...ahimovic-and-thiago-silva-to-join-psg?cc=5739
> 
> Now... Who were saying it wasn't going to happen? ique2
> 
> What was you saying about Milan will never sell Thiago Silva, Renegade? :terry


Still nothing on the Milan or PSG official sites :jordan2

And who can blame thinking they wouldn't sell him after he himself came out and said he never thought of leaving and Berlusconi rejected that huge bid?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lucas moura will flop hard if he signs now for 30 mil. all that pressure on a 19 year old who's never played outside his local town. 30 mil for a 19 year old is ridiculous, no matter how you look at it. is he going into the first team? probably not. but for 30 mil you want him to.

kolo close to a move to turkey. by this time next week kolo, santa cruz and adebayor could all be off our books :hb
dos santos is talks with swansea
pienaar in talks with everton
borini having a medical in liverpool


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Milan are fucked right now. They sold two of their best players. It is not a bad decision selling Ibra tbh. That guy is 30. His wages are too high. Thiago silva is a huge blow for them though. I now expect juve to win the league easily next season. 

Is Jonatan Lucca any good?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Thought Gio Dos Santos was off to Sevilla? 

Can't believe Kolo would join Bursaspor, surely there are better teams interested.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

turkey have lenient tax laws, so a much smaller portion of his wages are taken. 2.8 mil fee apparently, tidy bit of business for both parties. hopefully rekik gets promoted to a backup role.

i thought dos santos was of to sevilla as well, but swansea are interested in him. not close to a move or anything, but just talking. he may well still be off to sevilla.

also we could be in for digne if kolarov gets moved on. woo fm transfers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well last time Man Utd chucked 30 million at a teenager, it didn't turn out too badly.

The reports make no sense though, Inter and Chelsea supposedly both offered 32 million a while back. He would be an outstanding signing, he's not Neymar, but he's a close second in terms of the plethora of young Brazilian talent at the moment.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"Sky Sports sources understand Newcastle United are close to sealing a deal for France international Mathieu Debuchy.

The Magpies targeted the Lilledefender ahead of Euro 2012 and, following his impressive showing in Poland and Ukraine, made a bid which was rejected.

Italian giants Inter Milan also saw a bid rejected, and as recently as this week Lille stated they hoped to agree a new deal with the 26-year-old.

However, Newcastle have re-opened talks in the last 48 hours and are now close to coming to an agreement on a deal worth around £7million.

The Magpies are hoping to push through the deal in the coming days as they want Debuchy signed and sealed, so he can join their pre-season tour of Germany." oh lord :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Of interest to United fans mostly, is the fact that new signing Shinji Kagawa has turned down the chance to wear the iconic number 7 jersey as he feels he needs to achieve something at the club first. He'll wear 26 instead.

Antonio Valencia will instead wear the 7, with Nick Powell inheriting his former 25 jersey.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

utterly amazed that at 7 mil more teams arent in for debuchy. a steal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™;11729017 said:


> Still nothing on the Milan or PSG official sites :jordan2
> 
> And who can blame thinking they wouldn't sell him after he himself came out and said he never thought of leaving and Berlusconi rejected that huge bid?


C'mon. He's not going to come out and say, "I wanted to move", after the bid has been rejected. That'd be highly retarded.

I don't see United spending £30m for Lucas. I know squad depth is important, but it would be weird seeing them buying another central attacking midfielder of high quality in the same window. Thought they'd concentrate on getting someone more deeper in the midfield now.

Whatever though. He's not the one who rocks the #10 for Brazil. That belongs to our OSCAR :jordan2


















I bet he doesn't join us now :sad:


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like Tottenham have finally agreed on a fee for Adebayor. I think Tottenham could seriously challenge for the title next season, especially if they can sign Hugo Lloris too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i eagerly await him back to his laziest best.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Might just become a Crystal Palace fan now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> lucas moura will flop hard if he signs now for 30 mil. all that pressure on a 19 year old who's never played outside his local town. 30 mil for a 19 year old is ridiculous, no matter how you look at it. is he going into the first team? probably not. but for 30 mil you want him to.


No, for 30 million you'd want a world class talent, which he is. Ronaldo was used that way in his first season too, and that was when we were weak on the wings. 

He wouldn't flop, and he wont wherever he goes. IMO he'll either go to Inter now or go to Barca/Madrid in a years time.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> lucas moura will flop hard if he signs now for 30 mil. all that pressure on a 19 year old who's never played outside his local town. 30 mil for a 19 year old is ridiculous, no matter how you look at it. is he going into the first team? probably not. but for 30 mil you want him to.
> 
> kolo close to a move to turkey. by this time next week kolo, santa cruz and adebayor could all be off our books :hb
> dos santos is talks with swansea
> ...


I can sort of understand logic you pay 25-30M for Lucas now at age 19 & let’s say his a hit at Inter & develops into a truly top class player in 3 years time. His now 22 & priced has doubled, the teams who didn’t take a chance on him when could of 3 years before will be kicking themselves for missing out on such a player. If that were to happen the teams that let him go for "Hasn’t played outside of Brazil" will be raging. And Lucas if he wants to progress will sooner or later need to move to top European team so his going to move eventually anyway just question when to go for him imo. 

Whatever you look at it when someone comes along that got talent Lucas has you going to have to pay lot money for him so people will think do we pay alot now while his young? Or wait few years see how progress then move for him when price could have sky rocketed? In certain cases you would rather the 2nd option as want to wait patiently before making move to see how develops but in some cases you just cant sit around waiting & so need act fast to get such a talent. It’s a complete guessing game. He could become a massive hit & in few years time be one best players around or could as you said flop hard with to much pressure on him coming over to Europe at such young age with such price tag on his head.

That’s of course if believe the Daily Mail continued stories on us looking at & even going for Lucas? Do I believe were interested yes but then we are interested in so many talents around the globe so that means little But do I believe its anything more then that? No sadly I don’t. I love for us to sign him I really would but find it weird how Mail can run story so much & add detail to it. I mean it’s a well written article including one of our chief scouts Jim Lawler (Who found Chicha), adding dates & lot of personal information but that doesn’t mean anything. As any paper can lie there way through a "transfer article" By using our scouts names as "proof" of a club buying Player X.

And that doesn’t even cover ground of his a CAM who can play on wing his not a CM the area that needs most looking into in our team along with LB & we just brought a very talented CAM in Kagawa anyway for 12M. If I were to even remotely believe Daily Mail article & we were to buy Lucas we would try moulding him into a CM? Or do we see him as a Creative CM who plays further forward?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Dutch media are reporting we are in talks with Eriksen to sign for around £17m, cant see it myself, didnt really impress in the euros, and i dont think he is ready to make the step up yet

http://www.sport1.nl/nieuws/37032-ajax-wil-maher-als-opvolger-van-eriksen.html


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Might just become a Crystal Palace fan now.


*They're all massively average LOL @ Palace for a pathetic attempt at copying the Miami Dolphins video and failing miserably.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The Monster said:


> I can sort of understand logic you pay 25-30M for Lucas now at age 19 & let’s say his a hit at Inter & develops into a truly top class player in 3 years time. His now 22 & priced has doubled, the teams who didn’t take a chance on him when could of 3 years before will be kicking themselves for missing out on such a player. If that were to happen the teams that let him go for "Hasn’t played outside of Brazil" will be raging. And Lucas if he wants to progress will sooner or later need to move to top European team so his going to move eventually anyway just question when to go for him imo.
> 
> Whatever you look at it when someone comes along that got talent Lucas has you going to have to pay lot money for him so people will think do we pay alot now while his young? Or wait few years see how progress then move for him when price could have sky rocketed? In certain cases you would rather the 2nd option as want to wait patiently before making move to see how develops but in some cases you just cant sit around waiting & so need act fast to get such a talent. It’s a complete guessing game. He could become a massive hit & in few years time be one best players around or could as you said flop hard with to much pressure on him coming over to Europe at such young age with such price tag on his head.
> 
> ...


i think that what barca are doing with neymar is smart. pay some sort of downpayment, and allow him to mature and develop more in brazil. wait till he's 22-23, and then pay the rest of the fee and get him across. 30 mil for a 19 year old is ridiculous. yes he's talented, he's still so, so young. my concern if it was city would be is he really ready? spending 30 mil on potential is a huge risk, not all players turn out to be a ronaldo (who was already playing in europe in a good league when he went across to united). if lucas did come over now, i believe he would flop not due to a lack of ability, but a lack of adaptation and just not being ready.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

All the Lucas talk has come from the players camp, I wouldn't believe any of it.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Edit - I write out a really long post on Lucas & T-C comes along & crushes the dream like usual, . Hi mate, aint spoken to you since before the Manchester Derby, you alright? 



Mr. Snrub said:


> *i think that what barca are doing with neymar is smart. pay some sort of downpayment, and allow him to mature and develop more in brazil. wait till he's 22-23, and then pay the rest of the fee and get him across.* 30 mil for a 19 year old is ridiculous. yes he's talented, he's still so, so young. my concern if it was city would be is he really ready? spending 30 mil on potential is a huge risk, not all players turn out to be a ronaldo (who was already playing in europe in a good league when he went across to united). if lucas did come over now, i believe he would flop not due to a lack of ability, but a lack of adaptation and just not being ready.


Agree think that’s a smart move from Barca point of view on Neymar I would rather do something like that so the club waits & sees how he progress before making the move official then go full out early on & pay 30M on him now when a lot of risk attached to deal which is why I imagine alot clubs will stay away from this lad not cos of talent but because of fact if it does go wrong its 30M you never see again. And it could ruin a young talents career with so much pressure on him & moving to Europe at such young age. As been many cases in the past were a talent has moved for big money abroad & failed to deliver which has really damaged his development as a player.

SAF not going last forever & this will be his last MUFC team so my guess he wants to make it a special one & one that’s young & can dominate & compete at the top for many years even when he calls it a day. In alot of ways the squad taking shape now lot young players coming through or we have brought in. But I think right now we aren’t capable of winning another CL with this squad like to be proven wrong but it is capable of challenging for PL title. So _maybe_ SAF feels he needs more top class talent in order to do so if look at Real Madrid & Barca benches they have game changers on theres & super talent teams (Real have deeper squad depth at the moment though). So they can juggle League & Europe well we tried that this season but couldn’t deliver even in group stages & couldn’t again in the Europa league knockout stages at start of the year. 

Think that’s what SAF have in his mind he always looks at what went wrong over the previous season & tries see right the wrongs for start of next season & last season had alot down sides & think SAF trying fix problems & doesn’t want to fall any further behind in Europe nor does he want fall behind MCFC in Premier League. So with that in mind SAF might be thinking 30M For player Lucas quality, player don’t came around like him often got sick amount of potential & I could use player like that in my squad to compete at top again & think what could be worth in few years time. 

Its a Hard one to call I don’t want see any player be crushed by the huge hype & expectation placed on the player but if we did sign him (Seems really unlikely) I would be overjoyed. No transfer is without its risk, some are more high then others with Lucas the Risk is extremely high, his 19 in Brazil cost 25-30M, moving to Europe at such young age to a top European team & expected to deliver the goods from get go. 

Its why I don’t believe the story yes SAF has in past taken risks his paid big money to players he believes are worth it but they are calculated risks he likes buying proven European talent for big money & even more so if there proven talents in the PL. I've never known SAF to go beyond 20M for top talent outside Europe before. His done it a few times from teams in Europe outside of England, Ruud being one of those examples who was brought at around 22M but SAF saw the talent & knew the price was worth it cos of what Ruud could & did do for us. 

If SAF were to pay such a amount of 25-30M for Lucas whose only 19 & only played in Brazil he must 100% believe he will be hit & developed into a top class player & price he pays now is nothing for what could be worth, it would be hell of risk as I said above but if it all paid off the risk would have been worth it & we potentially could have genuine big time superstar on our hands. SAF the one who has final say of transfers at the club its up to him to decide to make moves on players & if there right sort of player & person for the club & he more often then not gets it right which why have so much faith in him & why we have achieved so much under him. If we signed him I would go mental but in back of mind I would always be wary of risks attached & but that’s not my job that’s SAF & its he who has to weigh up all these things, its very difficult decision to call & after our last 30M signing didn’t go overly well I can see SAF being even more careful if had pay that much again let alone for Lucas.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Manchester City interested in PAOK's Stafylidis who is an 18 year old left back. I can personally vouch for this player as I have already seen him play for a full season in the Greek League being one of the best players. Aparently this will cost City 1m pounds+ a young player loaned to PAOK.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

does he display all the HEART AND PASSION that greek players do?

i would love for this to be the window of signing hidden gems. sah satisfaction


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> does he display all the HEART AND PASSION that greek players do?
> 
> i would love for this to be the window of signing hidden gems. sah satisfaction


Absolutely, I'd say he is one of the best LB's in Europe at his age. I was surprised he wasn't called for the national team seeing as he is far better than Cholevas. I say all this despite not supporting PAOK.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Might just become a Crystal Palace fan now.


*Stop talking about football like a bunch of GEEKS when this has been posted.

Mesmerising. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vs al hilal in austria

Pantilimon, Zabaleta, Kolarov, Kompany, Rekik, Biton, Yaya, Lopes, Johnson, Tevez, Scapuzzi

cant wait to see what biton, lopes and rekik bring. and scapuzzi :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Maxi Rodriguez off to Newell's.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

> Dear Reds, I am leaving Liverpool FC today.
> 
> Before signing for LFC, I just saw the club as one of the greatest institutions in football. After my time here I can confirm that this is not just a great club but also a great family.
> 
> ...


enaldo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a great sentiment from an underrated player.

currently creaming myself over rekik and biton. especially rekik, plays the ball out so well. tevez working hard, good signs.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Maxi  Ridiculously underused by Kenny, especially with that dopey fuck Downing on the wing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thank God Maxi is gone.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ridiculous that Downing got picked ahead of him on a regular basis. Clueless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

where's that croatian guy, we got a young croat on trial playing. mario jelavic.

completely changed in the 2nd half, god kolo looks FAT. extremely fat.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Modric officially to Real Madrid for 35m€ + Sahin, great deal for Spurs imo.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

officially according to who?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

http://www.tottenhamhotspur.com/club-announcement-13072012.page.html

:hmm:
a good fake


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wowowowowowowow

edit: it's a fake link :side:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Would be great if true for Spurs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Borini to Liverpool is completed

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/borini-completes-lfc-transfer


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah fuck them

they arent getting sahin


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Real Madrid C.F. ‏@RealMadridWorld
Luka Modric's transfer to Real Madrid is not official.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey mancini has ANOTHER son. jesus they keep appearing

kolo outclassed by world class striker alabid nawaf shaker who scores. FAT. weiss looks good on the wing though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MAN CITY CRUMBLING TO GROUND OMFG


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Reports in Brazilian newspaper Lance! state that Manchester United have made an offer of €33 million for Sao Paulo starlet Lucas Moura.
> 
> Lucas, 19, is considered one of the best prospects in the Brazilian game and has been linked with a move to Europe for some time, with Inter Milan this week linked to the young star.
> 
> ...


:side: not getting my hopes up

if it is true CAPTAIN RAFA better be convincing him to join


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

Snrub, is that wigga Pantilimon any good?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :side: not getting my hopes up
> 
> if it is true CAPTAIN RAFA better be convincing him to join


Lance! is apparently pretty reliable from what I here, also:



> Steve Bateman ‏@steviebateman
> Can confirm that Manchester United have submitted a €33M bid for Lucas Moura.


Not sure how reliable he is. Have a feeling this will end in disappointment, but fuck would be amazing if we got him.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Lance! is apparently pretty reliable from what I here, also:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how reliable he is. Have a feeling this will end in disappointment, but fuck would be amazing if we got him.


His a former Sky Sports new reporter he broke news of Park going to QPR a few days before it happened I believe. Not bull shiter from all accounts give away information to people who want to know & like in case of Park to QPR he may still know "contacts/agents" while he was at SSN so not unrealistic to believe he can get news before or at same time that Sky Sports News do.

€33M isn’t cheap; SAF must really believe (If bid is true) that Lucas is worth it, with this news/story coming out almost sure end is disaster with him ending up at Inter or Real Madrid.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Lance! is apparently pretty reliable from what I here, also:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how reliable he is. Have a feeling this will end in disappointment, but fuck would be amazing if we got him.


just seen this



> Reports emanating from Brazil claim that Sao Paulo have ALREADY dismissed Man United's €33M Lucas Moura offer


 if it is true cant see it happening, doubt :fergie would want to spend more than that on a 19 year old


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Liverpool signed Borini for 11 million pounds. Dammm. Destro to come please.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Goal.com reporting that Milan are going for Dzeko if Ibra's move to PSG finalizes. Would be a good signing IMO. Dzeko didn't live up to hype in the premier league due to City's reluctance to build the team around him. I think he'll be a great signing for Milan though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

City don't need Dzeko that much. They've got Aguero & Balotelli. One of Dzeko or Tevez may go but they're behind the other two in the pecking order. City building their team around him would've been stupid and I don't think Mancini will exactly have been regretting not doing so with the Premiership in the bag.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i don't see Dzeko going to Milan. City aren't going to sell him cheap and isn't the whole point of the Ibra/Silva trade to relieve some financial pressure?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd like to see dzeko stay as he brings something different to the team, we remove him and we don't have a tall striker. he's a quality player who doesn't fit in with our style. if we dont sign a winger we'll probably move him on and have guidetti as the 4th striker behind tevez, kun and mario. if you have wingers, he is the kind of guy you can build a front line around him, he's lethal in the air and in the box, but he really suffers when he has to play up the field and has the ball at his feet outside the box, just doesn't have the touch to play anywhere where he can't just shoot.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The Times are reporting United are going to make a £10m bid for Baines this week, that would be a better price instead of the rumoured £18-20m price


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i'd like to see dzeko stay as he brings something different to the team, we remove him and we don't have a tall striker. he's a quality player who doesn't fit in with our style. if we dont sign a winger we'll probably move him on and have guidetti as the 4th striker behind tevez, kun and mario. if you have wingers, he is the kind of guy you can build a front line around him, he's lethal in the air and in the box, but he really suffers when he has to play up the field and has the ball at his feet outside the box, just doesn't have the touch to play anywhere where he can't just shoot.


Expect the Dzeko cash to go on Llorente and Adeboyars wages to go straight to RVP.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Llorente would probably cost more than Dzeko and RVP's fee would be more than Adebayor or Adeboyar! City won't go for both either, no way. RVP will be more likely but given RVP's age and injury problems Llorente would be a better option long term.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Llorente will cost £30 million, can' see Dzeko getting brought at the same price.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ganso to Arsenal.

...

:troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

All done and dusted: http://www.psg.fr/fr/Actus/003001/Article/58524/Thiago-Silva-au-Paris-Saint-Germain

Still seem to be trying to convince :ibra


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Incredible fee.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

He had better hope he wins the CL with PSG because he's not going to remembered for anything else at club level.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

His bank manager will remember it, plus he is living in a top class city. Not a bad position to be in all things considered.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

PSG is going to be a problem in the CL. Solid defense, good destroyer in the midfield. On a cold rainy night in Paree... 

Pastore + Ibra + Lavezzi

Ambitious to put them in the final foul with just regards to paper lineups ... but gotdamn.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Annoying thing is that they are in Pot 4. Going to be a problem for the top seeds.

With all the luck we got in the CL last season, we'll end up with them and Juventus probably.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dortmund will be in pot 4 again too. There is potential for two "groups of death".


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:shaq

Dont see PSG doing much in the CL this year since the team will still need to settle but come the following year I see them destroying bitches


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im with chain gang soldier

remember where we said how dangerous dortmund would be


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

in defense of dortmund...german league is tougher than french league.

PSG can probably afford to coast a bit more than Dortmund could.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey's Rep ftw! 

They can afford to coast a bit more but again the team will still need to settle so I see the Group stages messing them up a bit.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pfft they have to focus on winning their own little feeder league before winning the CL. :

I'm not worried at all about PSG.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

EGame said:


> He had better hope he wins the CL with PSG because he's not going to remembered for anything else at club level.


8 straight league championships is very forgettable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ I believe EGame was referring to Thiago Silva.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

see. i had forgotten that lyon had won 8 straight league titles...

until Bordeaux bitch slapped them. Led by Chamakh!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

lmao @ counting titles he's been stripped of, it's pretty much the same as trying to credit drug banned athletes with world records they achieved. 5 straight titles, not 8. Still an impressive achievement, shame he's always bombed in the Champions League :

As for the Champions League, it's an odd numbered year, so it'll be Barcelona winning again :stuff

Oh and Madrid will get a piss easy draw to the semi's and then crash out to the first top side they play. Again.

Can't wait for the final at Wembley. I would love to see Barcelona vs Man City.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mancini getting to the Champions League final? ique2

I reckon the El Clasico final will happen this season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Mancini getting to the Champions League final? ique2
> 
> I reckon the El Clasico final will happen this season.


No, no, no, no, no, no, no!

We're going to be in the UCL Final next season. We're going to be the first side to successfully defend the UCL in history. :torres will fire us to success. Gotta believe, man!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tbh, if I had a choice, I'd rather we defend the Champions League then win the Premier League. Because it hasn't been done. Don't see either happening though. Which would probably mean the sacking of RDM and the hiring of ep


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bananas said:


> 8 straight league championships is very forgettable.


wut?

I'm not confident on winning anything until we sign a new CB. FFS...all the best options are gone now.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Tbh, if I had a choice, I'd rather we defend the Champions League then win the Premier League. Because it hasn't been done. Don't see either happening though. Which would probably mean the sacking of RDM and the hiring of ep


Notwithstanding the fact I literally don't want to see RDM get the axe, something in me tells me he eventually will in the course of the upcoming season if results don't go his way. Don't think he'll see out the two years offered to him by the club. I reckon something huge will happen like us winning the EPL or the UCL for him to retain his seat as Chelsea manager come end of next season. I'm totally being optimistic though. Can't wait to see a fully fledge RDM Chelsea side.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

To demonstrate how unreliable talksport are, this is their latest rumour :kenny



> Spurs fans the "major" signing I mentioned yesterday I now believe will be Karim Benzema from Real Madrid watch this space


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I legit lol'd at Benzema to Spurs , not a chance.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> wut?
> 
> I'm not confident on winning anything until we sign a new CB. FFS...all the best options are gone now.


um, martinez? isnt he still on the table?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barca can't afford him.

I'd love him, but his release clause is too big. I wish I could just trust Mikel, but I can't :sad:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe Chelsea should resign Claude Makelele.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if we could bring back makelele and zola, we would


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Maybe Chelsea should resign Claude Makelele.


Fuck non rare BPL teams, got slaughtered by some prick who crossed it on to welbecks head 5 times.

I think we should just get rid of Mr Inconsistent Theo Walcott this summer. Still no idea what's going with RVP as well.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> um, martinez? isnt he still on the table?


Martinez's total cost would be around 50 million. 

Nobody in their right mind (except PSG and City) would pay that much for him. And Athletic wont budge on that price. 

We cannot afford him by any mean at the current price, nor would I want to pay that much for him. 

It's going to have to be someone other than Silva/Hummels/Martinez. I just hope we get it right.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

EGame said:


> Martinez's total cost would be around 50 million.
> 
> Nobody in their right mind (except PSG and City) would pay that much for him. And Athletic wont budge on that price.
> 
> ...


Dede from Vasco? Milan are in for him but are struggling to get a deal done apparently.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We're being linked with the that guy now actually. 

Never seen the guy play so I can't really comment on him. :stuff


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

seeing as milan lost both centrebacks id imagine they will try alot harder to get him now


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah no way Milan could start the season with CB options of Mexes, Yepes, Bonera and Acerbi :lmao.

Also do PSG realise they can sign players that don't play in Serie A? Menez, Sirigu, Pastore, Lavezzi, Motta, Sissoko and now Thiago Silva with Ibra to probably follow. Bit of a fetish from Carlo and Leonardo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Given the potential owed added money coming in from the Ibra transfer, ability to dip into next years kitty and possibility of selling Afellay, we could afford him, but 40 million Euro's + tax is a ridiculous fee. At that price, only Kompany would be worth it. 25 million is a fair price but it won't happen, he'll stay at Athletic.

I don't care who we buy at CB, as long as it's not fucking Adil Rami.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

keep your hands off luiz

hes ours

i cant tell if im being sarcastic or not


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade&#153;;11736517 said:


> Yeah no way Milan could start the season with CB options of Mexes, Yepes, Bonera and Acerbi :lmao.
> 
> Also do PSG realise they can sign players that don't play in Serie A? Menez, Sirigu, Pastore, Lavezzi, Motta, Sissoko and now Thiago Silva with Ibra to probably follow. Bit of a fetish from Carlo and Leonardo.


Was actually thinking this yesterday a well. Seems like they wanna sign the entire league or something.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

PSG or City should try to sign Daniele De Rossi. Dat fucking beast!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

deadmau said:


> PSG or City should try to sign Daniele De Rossi. Dat fucking beast!


They can fuck off. They are not getting him. He will stay at Roma.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we tried last season and he signed a 5 year deal with roma or w/e.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> They can fuck off. They are not getting him. He will stay at Roma.


Didnt you say that about another Roma player just recently? 




Samoon said:


> Borini won't go to Liverpool. He will stay at Roma. I am sure.


:troll 

Seriously though I dont see him leaving either but with the Serie A fetish PSG seem to have it wouldnt surprise me if they did make a move for him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Seb said:


> Given the potential owed added money coming in from the Ibra transfer, ability to dip into next years kitty and possibility of selling Afellay, we could afford him, but 40 million Euro's + tax is a ridiculous fee. At that price, only Kompany would be worth it. 25 million is a fair price but it won't happen, he'll stay at Athletic.
> 
> I don't care who we buy at CB, as long as it's not fucking *Adil Rami*.


Take his partner please.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Victor Ruiz?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea, I don't even like saying his name. Rami isn't very good but Ruiz is fucking awful.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Everytime I've seen a Valencia game he has been shit. Rami struggled last season but he's not that bad really. Valencia don't have any real good CB's come to think of it, with Ricardo Costa and that jobber Dealbert being the others.

Dynamo Kiev have strengthened, Veloso and Krancjar so far. Must be desperate to be the big gun in Ukraine again.

Really hope Genoa get their act together, they've been linked with Vargas from Fiore and Bertolacci from Roma, but even that alone is not really convincing. They've lost so many good players the last few seasons and are replacing them with trash (Gilardino and Frey aside).


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Berbatov just posted this on Facebook



> Because i am tired of speculation,i am talling you this. I read the papers and i see they say 10 million pounds is my price. I go and talk with Sir Alex, and he says to me 5 million..So who is talling the truth, what do you think??..And the truth is, I love this club, but i am not going to be useful to anyone, if i am not playing. And i want to play, i want to help. But for unknown reasons its not going to happen, or my chances will be limited, so it's better for everyone if we say goodbay. If not, i am professional and i will keep doing everything i can, to help my team and my teammates, whenever i have opportunity to do so.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Surprised no one has really gone for him tbh. Defo would be cheap and would still be useful to most clubs around.

Also apparently Newcastle have approached us about taking Carroll back on loan with the view of making it permanent :downing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently Al Jazeera are saying Ronaldo will not extend his current contract at Real Madrid which runs out in 2015


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fully understandable with the way his contract is structured. I wouldn't sign another contract until the last year if I was him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Surprised no one has really gone for him tbh. Defo would be cheap and would still be useful to most clubs around.
> 
> Also apparently Newcastle have approached us about taking Carroll back on loan with the view of making it permanent :downing


Because the De Jong move fell through.

Sitting on our bench > your bench.

Just come home, it would work for everyone. Rodgers obviously wants rid and we need a striker. Good and very different option to Ba and Cisse for when they're not available or the tactics aren't working. 

Stop half arseing it at a club you don't care about and take your old #39 back. Would have a hell of a lot to prove to get back in everyone's good books, which would benefit us obviously.

We'll see.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah he sure does have to do a lot to get back into your good books after your owners forced him out :downing 

Honestly though I'd be pretty pissed if we did Sell him back to Newcastle. Another else but them. Frankly I'd keep a hold of him for another year anyway since he's actually seems to be doing well and we invested a shit load into him anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

im sure that Ronaldo is going to move to the MLS when his deal runs out.

To play in Los Angles or New York. DUH! :troll


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Because the De Jong move fell through.
> 
> Sitting on our bench > your bench.
> 
> ...


How does the owners forcing him out make him the bad guy?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL why would Ronaldo go to MLS in 2015? He'll be still a darn good player. AC Milan will probably sign him for 2-3 more years at least.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah he sure does have to do a lot to get back into your good books after your owners forced him out :downing
> 
> Honestly though I'd be pretty pissed if we did Sell him back to Newcastle. Another else but them. Frankly I'd keep a hold of him for another year anyway since he's actually seems to be doing well and we invested a shit load into him anyway.


:troll I'm not going into that again.

But the 25% sell on fee would basically mean a pretty good discount. The whole thing has made Liverpool look extremely stupid. They've essentially paid for our team, and finished below us in the process. Thanks again for your incompetance, LFC


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WWCturbo said:


> LOL why would Ronaldo go to MLS in 2015? He'll be still a darn good player. AC Milan will probably sign him for 2-3 more years at least.


Because that's when Messi will hit his prime. :ass


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> :troll I'm not going into that again.
> 
> But the 25% sell on fee would basically mean a pretty good discount. The whole thing has made Liverpool look extremely stupid. *They've essentially paid for our team, and finished below us in the process.* Thanks again for your incompetance, LFC


Yeah was thinking that a few weeks back. Kinda pissed me off. Just to think how well that £35m could have been used. Which is why Selling Carroll back to you at a cut price just as he starts to show some promise would piss me off even more. It would essentially be a very expensive loan deal.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

- Seeking a defender, Barcelona, according to the Spanish medias, are thinking about Arsenal 26 year old Laurent Koscielny.

- 28 year old Brazilian forward Nilmar Honorato da Silva "Nilmar" is about to leave Villarreal to sign for Al Rayyan, that should pay to the Spanish club about 10 million euros. 

- According to El Mundo Deportivo, Real Madrid are keen on Malaga 27 year old attacking midfielder Santi Cazorla and 20 year old forward Francesco Romano Alarcone Suárez "Isco", valued by the Andalusan club at least 20 million euros.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seems like Madrid beat us to Maicon. I didn't really care whether he came or not (just a back up for Ivanovic anyway), but Madrid taking the players we were/are interested in is kind of pissing me off now...

Maybe we'll go for Azpilicueta now...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

real will probably sign him too

and then ivanovic


----------



## Pol93 (Jul 13, 2012)

I like Andy Carroll, and hope that Liverpool stick with him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently cazorla and isco are up for sale from malaga cos their owners are refusing to write off their debts.

sign them up bobby.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Isco Is quality.

Want Carroll to stay.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Sky Sports News understands Chelsea have agreed a £25million deal in principle to sign Brazil international Oscar.
> 
> The European champions have been chasing the Internacional star for several months, while Tottenham also wanted the 20-year-old.
> 
> ...


another big gamble similar to Lucas Moura


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

4 hours ago I read that Internacional wanted a (Brazilian) transfer record fee and we were close to it.

2 hours ago I read the Oscar deal was dead.

Now this. Don't really know what to believe. Just gotta wait and see.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Deal sounds impossible

they say they want to break the record

the record is 21.5 million for denilson. the fee required is 25 mill

why teh fuck would chelsea wanna overpay?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

From what i've seen of him for Brazil, Oscar is a classy little player, would love to see him in the PL.

Chelsea really bringing out the cash this window.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Deal sounds impossible
> 
> they say they want to break the record
> 
> ...


Cause we like to give money away, silly



Seb said:


> From what i've seen of him for Brazil, Oscar is a classy little player, would love to see him in the PL.
> 
> Chelsea really bringing out the cash this window.


I've only seen him vs Argentina and he looked very exciting indeed. Look like he can rough it up a bit too :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if we wanted to give more money away why not just give torres (UEFA top 32 player nominee) a raise for all his hard work and goals

yes, Torres was nominated for the top 32. The scary thing is, he isnt even the worst on the list. Leslie Davies, Semi pro welsh legend is on there too


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I've only seen him vs Argentina and he looked very exciting indeed. Look like he can rough it up a bit too :lol


He was probably Brazil's best player as well (as he probably was when they beat Denmark too). They looked very fluid going forward. Hulk had a very good game too. Both scored iirc.

Oscar wasn't MotM though.










:messi


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Classy Brazilian midfielder in the prem.. Can't wait till he gets subbed on, in the cup, in December, at Stoke... ^_^

CRRRRUUUNNNCCCHHHHH!!! Now do kickups with it, Pele!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I heard they wanted a record breaking bid. Seems strange that now its on with a standard bid. Would have expected them to hold out for much more than that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> if we wanted to give more money away why not just give torres (UEFA top 32 player nominee) a raise for all his hard work and goals
> 
> yes, Torres was nominated for the top 32. The scary thing is, he isnt even the worst on the list. Leslie Davies, Semi pro welsh legend is on there too


If you look at how well Leslie Davies performed in the only two remotely relevant matches he's played in the last 12 months, you would understand why he's been nominated.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/14175004





























ique2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Guess who else has been nominated....



:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa:kagawa


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Shinji should win it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yeah I heard they wanted a record breaking bid. Seems strange that now its on with a standard bid. Would have expected them to hold out for much more than that.


It'll be the highest fee received by a Brazilian club.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> If you look at how well Leslie Davies performed in the only two remotely relevant matches he's played in the last 12 months, you would understand why he's been nominated.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/14175004
> 
> ...


what does semi professional even mean?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> what does semi professional even mean?


it means that they cant support themselves on just income from football, he most likely will have another job


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

redeadening said:


> what does semi professional even mean?


He's got a job, outside of football..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ahhhh i see

i just assumed that was amateur


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We can only dream...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Who plays for Chelsea in the Barclays?

Idiot couldn't even edit in properly :troll


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

redeadening said:


> ahhhh i see
> 
> i just assumed that was amateur


Semi-pros get paid for playing football, usually though it's not very much. Semi pro teams usually only train a couple of nights a week too cause the players have day jobs.

There was a whole thing in Australia when our league went fully professional. Before then, a lot of the clubs tried to operate on a professional level, but many players refused to give up their day jobs. Some players were making serious money, as they could work a trade in the day, which pays decent money over here, and then they were getting what was essentially a professional wage for football when only playing part-time. And since we've gone to a completely professional system, we have the weird situation where the players aren't making as much money, so all the good ones head off to Asia.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/7904965/Chelsea-Oscar-deal-agreed

:kobe


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Roman really dishing out the cash.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Expensive for a 20 year old.

Need to check him out on YouTube.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Another attacking midfielder? So now that's Mata, Hazard, and Oscar. I feel bad for Benayoun, the guy's probably not gonna see some first team action unless it's for the Carling cup.


----------



## deadmau (Apr 8, 2012)

- According to the Danish newspaper, Jyllands Posten, Barcelona are observing the player of Liverpool Daniel Agger. For the defender expiring deal in 2014 with Reds, there were no contacts yet.

- The Blues are ready to pay £35m for Uruguayan star Cavani, who tore them apart in last season’s Champions League. Earlier in the summer, Napoli were demanding in excess of £50m for Cavani, who has scored 66 goals in his two seasons in Naples. But they are now ready to start talks at a more realistic price.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and here we go

http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/barrow/man-city-sign-barrow-keeper-1.976371?referrerPath=home

YES YES YES


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joe Hart must be shitting himself.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

massive signing number one, ruining football again


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

RVP going grey?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lukaku may be going on loan to Fulham. Only want it to happen if he gets he chance to start the first few games, to give him the chance to impress straight away.

It does worry me though. Because if Torres remains awful and Sturridge gets injured... Yeah, I'm scared.

Seems Carroll wants to go on loan, but Liverpool only wants a permanent sale.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

our new worldbeater gk










hartdog thought to be shitting it


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Make him a little uglier and he could be Silva's taller brother.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Lukaku may be going on loan to Fulham. Only want it to happen if he gets he chance to start the first few games, to give him the chance to impress straight away.
> 
> It does worry me though. Because if Torres remains awful and Sturridge gets injured... Yeah, I'm scared.
> 
> Seems Carroll wants to go on loan, but Liverpool only wants a permanent sale.


Ugh Carroll. Would prefer a loan deal but if they really want to sell him then sell to him anyone but Newcastle plz. 

Can't see Lukaku going on loan either tbh. Unless another striker comes in. Wouldn't make sense 



Mr. Snrub said:


> our new worldbeater gk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


City buying all the stars Fucking up the transfer window for the rest of us as usual :no:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fun fact. only team in the premier league not to buy a senior player.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Reports in Brazil suggest that Manchester United have had a €38 million bid for Sao Paulo youngster Lucas Moura rejected.
> 
> Lucas, 19, is a major target for Manchester United this summer, who are believed to have officials in Brazil working on a deal and saw an earlier €32 million bid turned down.
> 
> ...



:downing if true, i doubt fergie will want to go higher


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> Seems Carroll wants to go on loan, but Liverpool only wants a permanent sale.





Chain Gang solider said:


> Ugh Carroll. Would prefer a loan deal but if they really want to sell him then sell to him anyone but Newcastle plz.





> Andy Carroll wants to make a sensational return to Newcastle United – but only after giving new Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers a piece of his mind.
> 
> Carroll has told his representatives a simple message: “Take me home.”
> 
> ...


The is the story going around most of the news outlets. I think it's pretty clear what he wants. Ashley holding all the cards once again. Plants idea of interest in Carroll's head, make him get his heart set on the move after Rodgers (unfairly) freezes him out. Liverpool then forced to either sell to us at a cut price (we won't pay over £15m) or have a player on high wages that the manager clearly doesn't want. 

If pool refuse to sell then we'll just move on. Simple.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You still think Carroll wasn't forced out, Mags?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck Newcastle, they should be the last place we sell Carroll to (unless its a bid of at least 20 mil to recoup some of the money). Seeing as we essentially paid for all their transfers and wages of the last 2 windows :/


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :downing if true, i doubt fergie will want to go higher


DO NOT WANT and smoke screen if i've ever seen one, fuck paying that for a laugh and been accused of overspending.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why wouldn't you want Lucas Moura?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united should spend 40 mil on him so i can enjoy watching him flop hard under all that pressure :westbrook2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> DO NOT WANT and smoke screen if i've ever seen one, fuck paying that for a laugh and been accused of overspending.


He will one of the best players in the world in 5 years.

It's not my fucking money, whatever it takes to get him - Give it. This signing would be amazing for us in the long term, if not right away.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Rather just play the kids and finish 4th than spend that on some brazilian kid that may or may not end up world class.

Unless nani is pissing off then that will fund him a little. still fuck all this att mid and winger bollocks just fucking buy Moutinho.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> You still think Carroll wasn't forced out, Mags?


Define forced out. Every single person in the world would accept a £35m bid for Andy Carroll, so of course they then wanted him to leave since they'd be getting about £15m-£20m more than he was worth. The lad had just signed a new 5 year contract a few months before, unless they held a gun to his head or threatened his family I don't see how he was forced to sign for LFC. Our captain at the time telling him he should go didn't help. As a local lad you can't just leave the number 9 like that, whether the owners wanted you gone or not. Simple. We can play the blame game but it doesn't really matter in the end. 

If he comes back I'd be delighted, we'd get a large profit for a glorified loan and the past would be forgotten. Fickle football fans and all that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> DO NOT WANT and smoke screen if i've ever seen one, fuck paying that for a laugh and been accused of overspending.





Joel said:


> Why wouldn't you want Lucas Moura?


yeah he looks an exceptional talent, €38m would be around £29.5m, so it would be an awful lot to spend on such a player. But i want to see this deal happen, i always buy him on FM 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kagawa 12m up front and moura 20m+ football makes zero sense pretty much all of the time.

Young and downing say it all and baines god forbid if he pays over 12 or 13m for him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

buying the league


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Kagawa 12m up front and moura 20m+ football makes zero sense pretty much all of the time.
> 
> Young and downing say it all and baines god forbid if he pays over 12 or 13m for him.


I really fail to see your point.

How does it make zero sense to sign top players? And who the fuck mentioned Downing?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I really fail to see your point.
> 
> How does it make zero sense to sign top players? And who the fuck mentioned Downing?


Fees i'm talking and teams overpaying. downing and young both average and cost 20m or close, kagawa class 12m, lucas some "wonderkid" untested near 30m. Yet there is a gaping hole in a certain area of the pitch but we might be paying that for another attacker.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kagawa was in the final year of his contract wasn't he? So Dortmund had the choice of 12 mil or see him leave for absolutely nothing 1 year later and the 'english' tax for young and downing applies.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Define forced out. Every single person in the world would accept a £35m bid for Andy Carroll, so of course they then wanted him to leave since they'd be getting about £15m-£20m more than he was worth. The lad had just signed a new 5 year contract a few months before, unless they held a gun to his head or threatened his family I don't see how he was forced to sign for LFC. Our captain at the time telling him he should go didn't help. As a local lad you can't just leave the number 9 like that, whether the owners wanted you gone or not. Simple. We can play the blame game but it doesn't really matter in the end.
> 
> If he comes back I'd be delighted, we'd get a large profit for a glorified loan and the past would be forgotten. Fickle football fans and all that.


I don't blame Ashely for accepting that bid and making sure it went through. I'm not saying he is in the wrong for this. But the Newcastle fans have always painted Carroll the villain in all of this. Yet, he has made it clear hours after the transfer that he didn't want to leave at all, but was told to go.

Newcastle fans look at the fee now and are happy with the business that has been done. But back in 2011 when the transfer was still fresh, the knives were out for Carroll.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anyway rant done pretty much, it's probably just another sneijder gate anyway and we'll get the gill/fergie speech that there is money but the squad is fine.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Fees i'm talking and teams overpaying. downing and young both average and cost 20m or close, kagawa class 12m, lucas some "wonderkid" untested near 30m. Yet there is a gaping hole in a certain area of the pitch but we might be paying that for another attacker.


Kagawa was outrageously good value.

This is the reality of the new transfer market, Lucas is no more "untested" than Neymar who I bet will eventually go for £40m+.

I honestly would just rather we sign the best players we can. I've always thought that, yes I'd like Moutinho but then your paying probably over the odds (£30m, really?) for a good but not great player.

Moura is the real deal. I can understand why some people aren't convinced but unless he goes the way of Adriano I can't really see why United shouldn't go after him. His resale value should be very high too. 

You're talking about how you would rather trust the kids than overpay for Moura, yet why not trust Cleverly and the likes rather than overpay for Moutinho? BTW, I don't think we'd have overpaid for Moura, anything around £30m-£35m is spot on.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cleverley is not one of the "kids" him and ando will likely be injured anyway come october.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd quite happily have Liverpool pay 40 mil for Moura. Never going to happen but i can dream :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they could pay 35 mil, but the glazers need a couple of new houses and cars first 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> they could pay 35 mil, but the glazers need a couple of new houses and cars first 8*D


Wayne needs another wage hike aswell i hear, he hasn't got enough yet i don't think.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aye we know all about troublesome wayne's.

does the club pay for his granny hookers, or is that out of his own pocket 8*D

zlatan to psg 23 mil euros done. bargain.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> aye we know all about troublesome wayne's.
> 
> does the club pay for his granny hookers, or is that out of his own pocket 8*D


I hear coleen travels around liverpool and manchester picking them out for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> BTW, I don't think we'd have overpaid for Moura, anything around £30m-£35m is spot on.


Don't agree. Although he has the potential to become a world class player, that's exactly what it is right now; potential. Anything can happen. It could turn out to be a good deal, or the other way, a bad deal. So it is a risk.

He doesn't have any individual nor team accomplishments (barring the U20 World Cup) yet either. So £30-35m is not his true worth, at this moment. And I stress the at this moment.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ibra also to earn 13 mil a season. still a great deal for psg, worth it easily.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

BIG LIGUE 1 GAME FLOP


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I know who I'm playing as first on the next FM.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rodgers handling of trying to sell andy Carroll has been really poor. He could be a good plan B and right now with the Olympics at the start of the season we will have very few striking options


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Congrats to Milan, 2013 Champions of Europe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Rodgers handling of trying to sell andy Carroll has been really poor. He could be a good plan B and right now with the Olympics at the start of the season we will have very few striking options


Maybe he has a replacement in mind.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> Maybe he has a replacement in mind.


Maybe he does but I still think the way he has handled it has been poor as people will now know we want rid badly meaning we get a much lower price. If we sell Carroll we do need another striker,


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Buddy, you were never going to get a high price.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> Buddy, you were never going to get a high price.


Not expecting something ridiculous but we could have gotten something like 20m for him. Now I expect 15m max as people know we are desperate to get rid and also that Carroll only wants to go to Newcastle so they can play hard ball


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Most people only want him on loan with a view of making it permanent next summer. That shows that people still doubt Carroll after his poor form. So I can't see how they would have coughed up £20m for him.

Oscar having his medical now :mark:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

No one in their right mind would pay anywhere near £20m for Carroll. He'd have to have an incredible season to persuade any potential buyers to part with that anything like that much. It's not Rodgers' fault that £35m was stumped up for him. It was a stupid price and if the club wants rid they must know that they're not getting anything like what they paid for him. It's their own fault for paying that crazy price.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well if we are not even going to recover half the fee we should give him at least half a season to prove himself. He could be a good back up and should enough at the end of the season to be given another chance.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

At most we will get £10-15m for him and even with the year and a half thats a fairly decent price I'd say.Unless he goes and has an incredibly boss season we are not gonna gonna get anywhere close to £20m for him.

Frankly if he wants to leave and he's defo 100% not in Rodgers plans we may as well axe him. Just dont want him sold back to Newcaslte. Would just be the ultimate slap in the face :downing


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well if we are not even going to recover half the fee we should give him at least half a season to prove himself. He could be a good back up and should enough at the end of the season to be given another chance.


True but it appears Rodgers has already written him off. Clearly he's going to go with Borini ahead of Carroll, then there's Suarez too when he gets back from the Olympics. Bellamy's an interesting one and I wouldn't let him go. If you assume Rodgers is going to play the same style as he has at Swansea, there's no room for Carroll and Bellamy will fit in better, as will Borini & Suarez.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> True but it appears Rodgers has already written him off. Clearly he's going to go with Borini ahead of Carroll, then there's Suarez too when he gets back from the Olympics. Bellamy's an interesting one and I wouldn't let him go. If you assume Rodgers is going to play the same style as he has at Swansea, there's no room for Carroll and Bellamy will fit in better, as will Borini & Suarez.


Yes which I think is a bit harsh as he should have at least had a chance to prove himself in pre season. I just think he could be used as a plan B if thing aren't working. My big fear is he goes to Newcastle and has an amazing season scoring against us.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Shows a coaches limitations when he refuses to work with a striker who isn't pace and craftsmanship. Carroll deserves a run of a few games at the start, and if he doesn't work, Liverpool could always just throw him out on the transfer deadline day.

Except, they've gone this route. Shows his limitations to work outside his current system. If he worked with Carroll enough, could of transformed him into a striker that can play his style, use his strength and power to their advantage.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The problem with Carroll is though you have to adapt your style of play greatly to accomodate him. If it's a choice between Suarez, Borini, Bellamy or Carroll, I out of those four I'd want to see the back of.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The main problem with Carroll is that he's shite. He would sit on the bench at Newcastle too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

T-C said:


> The main problem with Carroll is that he's shite. He would sit on the bench at Newcastle too.


:kenny He is not shit. He had a bad season but he is certainly not shit. 



Nige™ said:


> The problem with Carroll is though you have to adapt your style of play greatly to accomodate him. If it's a choice between Suarez, Borini, Bellamy or Carroll, I out of those four I'd want to see the back of.


Yeah I can agree with that but he is still a young player who can develop and Rodgers could train him to fit into his system. If we get rid of Carroll we need another striker though because both Belmany and Suarez will be at the Olympics.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I don't think Carroll is shite at all, I just don't think the Liverpool move was right for him at that time, certianly not for that fee and the pressure that brought. It was an almost impossible situation for him.

Newcastle have two good strikers so I can't see why they'd want him now. But at a team like Stoke, West Ham or Sunderland I think he could be a star player - A 15-20 goal a season guy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I don't think Carroll is shite at all, I just don't think the Liverpool move was right for him at that time, certianly not for that fee and the pressure that brought. It was an almost impossible situation for him.
> 
> Newcastle have two good strikers so I can't see why they'd want him now. But at a team like Stoke, West Ham or Sunderland I think he could be a star player - A 15-20 goal a season guy.


I think he would be an amazing player for Stoke and would fit in with their style very well.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Liverpool would be fools to sell Carroll now before trying him out under a new manager. I could see him having a loan spell at AC Milan. But a permanent transfer would be a dumb decision.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny He is not shit. He had a bad season but he is certainly not shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can agree with that but he is still a young player who can develop and Rodgers could train him to fit into his system. If we get rid of Carroll we need another striker though because both Belmany and Suarez will be at the Olympics.


Olympics finish before the season starts.

Carroll won't be able to play the style Rodgers wants to implement. It's not about his form. It's about his attributes.

Drogba wouldn't have been able to play for Pep's Barcelona. Doesn't make him shit, just certain players need a certain style. 

With Carroll, you have to build a style to suit him. Look at Newcastle. Their style was get the ball out wide and cross it in. Played to Carroll's strengths and everyone was happy. That's not Rodgers game though and you can't blame him for wanting Carroll out. During discussions for the job, him and the board would have gone through all of this.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How is Carroll not shit? 

The guy is a the definition of dross. 

brb poor shot taker 
brb can't dribble for shit 
brb falling over the ball
brb first touch of a rapist
brb being 6 ft 3 and being muscled off the ball by guys half his size

Yeah the guy can head the ball...big fucking deal. He's a clown and Liverpool would be far better off getting rid of him because he's the crown joke of Kenny's comical Liverpool.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carroll is shite, good in the air, but everything else is utter shite for a top 6 club striker. He will put himself about which a lot of the English will enjoy, but he's a headless chicken most of the time. Shite.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I think he would be an amazing player for Stoke and would fit in with their style very well.


I think he'd be more suited to Stokes style of play, but it would spell the end of Crouch's Stoke surely, as he is too similar.

In other news, i see fergie is planning on using young Robbie Brady at fucking left back? We really are a joke now, the glazer regime has rotted us so far to the core that we now have players playing i unfamiliar positions because we cant afford players, its a joke.

The more the years go by the nearer i get to an FC United season ticket, especially with the new ground being built around the corner from me, i gave up my united season ticket in 2005 in protest, and only go to united away games now, but its not the united i grew up with. Theyve spoilt it for me, and my children.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Carroll was bossing it at Newcastle though. It's just that coming to us when 

1) he didn't wanna leave Newcastle to begin with
2) the fee was way to high to live up to

Then as things when on and he didn't settle quick and people started to get on his back he lost all confidence in himself. Our hoof ball style of play didn't exactly help him either. The guy can be good but he's not a technical kinda player. He needs service and frankly our service to him was shit. 

So yeah him having zero confidence and us not doing much to help him resulted in the player we had last season. He's still young anyway and I'm sure he will come good whether he stays at us or not.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Carroll is far better technically than he gets credit for. People assume that because he's a big guy and is known to be highly effective in the air that he can do nothing else, but in reality it couldn't be further from the truth.

That said, Carroll _does not_ fit into the 4-3-3 strikers role that Rodgers will employ, and if Rodgers is adamant that players must fit the roles he wants, Carroll has got to go. Like Ibrahimovic, Berbatov and Dzeko, he's good enough technically but he doesn't possess the low centre of gravity and movement to make himself available at all times. Suarez and Borini are two great options, but there's definitely a dilemna for Rodgers because of how much Carroll is making every week.

If they sell him to a team that plays 4-4-1-1 or 4-4-2 - Carroll will score 20 goals every year. But you can't use those set-ups at the highest level of the game, so if Liverpool harbour those ambitions they have to cut their losses and realize that Carroll can't fit into it. Similarly, Gerrard needs to be employed as a deep lying midfielder instead of the 'playmaker' that he has been used as in recent times. Like Carroll and the strikers role in general, in a 4-3-3 you need to be more dynamic and possess that low centre of gravity. He is a Busquets, not a Xavi. No one player should dictate the pace of a game and when Gerrard plays that's what he does because of his lack of mobility.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Carroll was bossing it at Newcastle though. It's just that coming to us when
> 
> 1) he didn't wanna leave Newcastle to begin with
> 2) the fee was way to high to live up to
> ...



You've gotta admit though, he's been a proper Gary Birtles for you hasnt he?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Carroll is far from shite, he's just not even close to being worth 35 mil. He should never have gone for anything more than a third of that. If we paid 12 mil for him, your opinion of him would be hugely different.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Rush said:


> Carroll is far from shite, he's just not even close to being worth 35 mil. He should never have gone for anything more than a third of that. If we paid 12 mil for him, your opinion of him would be hugely different.


I completely agree, it's just the cost-to-goal ratio that makes it a shit transfer.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Carroll is very good in the air, moves well for someone his size, and is left footed. That's basically all he has going for him. His half a good season at Newcastle was pretty much down the whole team being built around him. They played a flat 4-4-2, he was on the left side of the forwards, with Ameobi alongside him, so that Carroll didn't have to be the hold up guy, and could get himself into the box. Then they had Barton on the right hand side to deliver balls into him.

So in that system, Newcastle very much got the best out of him, but I really can't see him excelling much in any other system, which is why Rodgers obviously has to get rid of him ASAP, while the memory of his 6 good months in the Premier League is still somewhat fresh. It's not Rodger's fault that Kenny made one of the worst transfers in the history of football, and if Liverpool can get 10M for Carroll, well that's good money, because he's really not going to be much use for you anyway. You guys rejected Hodgson for the football he played, so you should be rejecting Carroll, who is an archetypal Hodgson player, too .


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

-----------------Reina

Johnson-------Skrtel-------Agger--------Enrique

----------------Lucas

------------Hendo--------Gerrard

---Suarez-------Borini---------Bellamy

forgot about aqualini too. 

with the possibility of walcott being transferred..

---------------Reina
Johnson -----Skrtel---- Agger----- Enrique

--------Lucas ----Gerrard 

----------Aquilani 

----Walcott---- Borini--- Suarez

Subs: Doni, Kelly, Coates, Hendo, Bellamy, Sterling, Downing.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

PSG is slowly becoming the Manchester City of France.

They just snapped up Ibrahimovic for $18 million.

other PSG signings:
Thiago Silva
Lavezzi 
Alex

some very good signings.

IMO they will win the French league, and do very well in the champions league this season.

(Y)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool manager Brendan Rodgers has told Andy Carroll's advisors that the striker can leave the club, with Newcastle believed to be preparing a new bid of £16m

sounds like more paper talk really


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Funny thing is PSG have got a big squad now, and surely with Thiago Silva being undisputed first choice CB, not all of Sakho, Alex, Lugano, Bisevac and Camara will be happy at so much competition.

And they just keep raiding Serie A for players. Like they don't realise there's other leagues out there 8*D


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> Funny thing is PSG have got a big squad now, and surely with Thiago Silva being undisputed first choice CB, not all of Sakho, Alex, Lugano, Bisevac and Camara will be happy at so much competition.
> 
> And they just keep raiding Serie A for players. Like they don't realise there's other leagues out there 8*D


They also wanted Pato recently but were unsuccessful.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Agger being linked to Barcelona and Madrid. 

Stay with us Danny.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Those probably have the same credibility as the Skrtel to City rumors a few weeks back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, Madrid need more reason to not play Albiol.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

€23million for Ibra is a great deal. Bargain. PSG has a great team right now and I expect them to win their league easily now. I don't expect them to do very well in the Champions League this season though. They still need more time.

Why is PSG taking all Serie A players? They need to realise there are others leagues. Serie A lost so many great players. 



T-C said:


> The main problem with Carroll is that he's shite. He would sit on the bench at Newcastle too.


Carroll is not shit at all. He just had a bad season. Buying him for 35 million was ridiculous though. He could not cope with the pressure.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The amount of Carroll sympathisers in this thread is baffling.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If he was still a Newcastle player and didn't play for us, nor have the massive fee you'd not have the same opinion T-C


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

...and thats a FACHT


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

But it isn't Carroll's fault that he was bought for 35 million and so immediately propelled to meet the same standards of other strikers in that price bracket like Villa , Falcao etc.

If he was bought for 10 million people would be saying he was a good premier league player , which he is.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

T-C said:


> The amount of Carroll sympathisers in this thread is baffling.


You are a United fan, aren't you?



Lil'Jimmy said:


> But it isn't Carroll's fault that he was bought for 35 million and so imediatley propelled to meet the same standards of other strikers in that price bracket like Villa , Falcao etc.
> 
> If he was bought for 10 million people would be saying he was a good premier league player , which he is.


Exactly, he is a good player. He was just not able to cope with the pressure. He deserves a second chance to play in Liverpool this season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rush said:


> If he was still a Newcastle player and didn't play for us, nor have the massive fee you'd not have the same opinion T-C


I doubt it. I think he'd sit on the bench for them now as well, he's not half the player Cisse is. Michael Ricketts had a good half of a season once as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rush said:


> If he was still a Newcastle player and didn't play for us, nor have the massive fee you'd not have the same opinion T-C


You're partially right. It's like how people say Bendtner is shit when he plays for Arsenal. Bendtner and Carroll are shit players when you're talking about Liverpool/Arsenal standard. But they'd be fine for midtable clubs. But I don't think too many people would actually rate the player differently based on what club they play for. People rate players on what they see. At Newcastle I saw a forward who was dominant in the air, nimble for a man of his size, left footed, but very poor technically. Which is the same Andy Carroll I see at Liverpool now.

Also, before Newcastle fans bite my head off, when I said midtable clubs before, it was in reference to when Carroll was with you, as back then you were a midtable club. I am aware you finished about Liverpool this year too, etc. But generally the standard needed to make it as a Liverpool player is higher than the standard needed to play for Newcastle. I refer you to James Perch, etc.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

If they didn't sell Carroll to us they would not have bought Cisse.

^ Thats what i'm referring to just properly worded  Oh and the T-C thing was because he's a hilarious United fan who would shit on anyone who played for Liverpool.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

On the Fenway Sports group website the headline for one of the news stories is this



> Fabio Borini, Liverpool Gear Up For North American Tour as Clint Dempsey Joins Club (Video)
> 
> http://www.fenwaysportsgroup.com/?f812fe80



rumoured price is £10m


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Quit with that shit, Liverpool have a few very good players. There business recently has just been hilarious, I do like Borini though. You are awfully precious Rush.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Marco Verratti from Pescara to PSG for 14 million.

Apparently we're after Dempsey for 10 million


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The thing with Carroll--if he were playing for Newcastle and the 35 million price tag wasn't around, people wouldn't be on his back as they are now. Kenny just ruined the guy's chances with a fee that got City Aguero.

If some stupid bidder comes around and pays 40 million for Walcott, he'd never be able to live up. It's the same with most players.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's not about living up anymore. People have accepted that the fee was ridiculous, Carroll just didn't deliver in any way, you would expect better from someone who was signed for 5 million than what he's produced.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Not sure what to think of Dempsey.

Was great last season but I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Dempsey would be a great signing for Liverpool I reckon.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The fact that he can score goals is obviously a positive.

Didn't watch to many fulham games though, so I shouldn't judge.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Carroll deserves another shot. One season doesn't mean much, some players need lots of time to get used to the team and everything else, not everyone can just go out and play like van Persie.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

for 10 mil, i'll take it. He'll improve our side for sure.

Carroll i think should stay but if we get a decent enough fee them i'm happy to see the back of him as long as that money is put towards strengthening the side.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So the Chelsea news today:

- Whelan has rejected a THIRD bid from us for Moses
- We've had a £24m bid rejected for Willian
- We want Eden's youunger brother; Thorgan Hazard from Lens

:hmm:

I call bullshit on the Willian bid. If we really do want Moses I hope it's not as a replacement for Sturridge. If we can get Thorgan on a cheap, then whatevs. Will help settle Eden.

Also:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

T-C knows more than you RUSH you muppet, show some respect son :jay2

:lmao @ PSG buying ANOTHER player from Italy. Tremendous prospect Verratti but 14m is alot.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AVB stealing Players Chelsea want I see :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hulk no selling avb hard


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rush said:


> for 10 mil, i'll take it. He'll improve our side for sure.
> 
> Carroll i think should stay but if we get a decent enough fee them i'm happy to see the back of him as long as that money is put towards strengthening the side.


Exactly.

There's no point in selling Carroll if the money isn't used on strengthening the squad. I don't think Rodgers is silly though. We we're really good defensively last season, so I wouldn't really worry about our back-line. Midfield should be stronger with Lucas back in the squad. Would definitely love a new winger though as Downing was horrible last season and so you can't rely on him. Maybe Joe Cole will be good next season? I can see Aquilani being sold unless he really impresses Rodgers during pre-season. Adam will sit on the bench and so will henderson if we sign Dempsey.

This could be the starting 11 for next season:

Reina 

Johnson - Skrtel - Agger - Enrique

Gerrard - Lucas - Dempsey (looking likely)

Suarez - Borini - Downing/Joe cole/New signing(?)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

where's the SCOTTISH KICKBOXER factor into all this


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> T-C knows more than you RUSH you muppet, show some respect son :jay2


hey fuck you ADAM 8*D

Reina

Johnson - Skrtel - Agger - Enrique

Lucas - Gerrard

Suarez - Dempsey - Bellamy/Downing

Borini​
(or some variation on that)

bama

So much this season relies on Lucas staying healthy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Needs more Kelly love tbh :downing 

Rush's lineup sounds about right though. Maybe with Borini and Suarez swapped around but yeah that kinda Variation


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I like Kelly, should get more gametime this year. As should RAHEEM and maybe Suso in the carling cup, and Jack Robinson as well. I rate him as being a pretty decent left back for his age.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> AVB stealing Players Chelsea want I see :side:


We stole Oscar from them, so turn about is fair play, I guess :

No way could Spurs afford Hulk though. We've seemed to have told Porto to go fuck themselves over the £38m fee, so I could you imagine Levy's reaction when that price gets told to him? He'd have a heart attack on the spot. And then AVB would accuse him for not backing his vision.

Some French source said that a club should sign Azpilicueta in the next 24-48hrs. Fee around £8m. That'd do me nicely if the club is Chelsea.

We've spent a lot of money in the year 2012. But the good thing about it is that everyone except Gary Cahill are 23 and under. So we won't have to spend like crazy in the coming years. Just 1 or 2 a window should do if these players play as we want.

Edit:










http://www.psg.fr/fr/Actus/003001/Article/58552/Zlatan-Ibrahimovic-3-ans-au-PSG


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this



> Marco Cunha (Sao Paulo chief) on #Moura: "#mufc have made a very important proposal, exactly equal to €35m. They should offer a few more, For me there is only #Moura aftr Neymar & we don't want to sell. Why should we deprive ourselves? We don't need the money"


----------



## StevenROH (Mar 31, 2011)

Interesting to see what else Ferguson does this summer, City have really forced his hand.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll always hate Carroll. Spent £50 on a Liverpool away ticket and the fucker decides to play his heart out and bag 2!


----------



## StevenROH (Mar 31, 2011)

ConnorMCFC said:


> I'll always hate Carroll. Spent £50 on a Liverpool away ticket and the fucker decides to play his heart out and bag 2!


Liverpool have no option but to loan him out. Nobody will pay more than £15m for him and they won't want to take a £20m loss on him!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

StevenROH said:


> Liverpool have no option but to loan him out. Nobody will pay more than £15m for him and they won't want to take a £20m loss on him!


Yeah we will.



StevenROH said:


> Interesting to see what else Ferguson does this summer, City have really forced his hand.


City hasn't bought anyone and they finished level on points. They haven't forced his hand.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just saw luuk de jong went to gladbach in the end for 15 mil (euros)

not bad.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Laugh at the people who think we will spend 35m on Moura!!

We havnt got £35 never mind 35MILLION.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seems as though Nathaniel Clyne has moved to Southampton. Good move for him at this time in his career. Wouldn't mind to send some young players on loan to Soton.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gladbach have bought a lot of players, are they rich?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Apparently we have taken Gul Ible off city. Apparently they are raging. This shit is funny in twitter land apparently..


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

They've got money from a couple of well placed finishes in the Bundesliga table and also about 15m from the sale of Reus, so they've been able to spend more this window. De Jong, Xhaka and Dominguez so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

T-C said:


> Apparently we have taken Gul Ible off city. Apparently they are raging. This shit is funny in twitter land apparently..


this bloke










8*D


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I agree, Veseli is less than impressive.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

thevaliumkid said:


> Laugh at the people who think we will spend 35m on Moura!!
> 
> We havnt got £35 never mind 35MILLION.


so where did the £32m from the Hazard bid come from then?, there is money there


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

found this graph pretty interesting, from the always great swiss ramble: http://swissramble.blogspot.ch/2012/07/paris-saint-germain-dream-into-action.html










where's platini to bag the club his son works at 8*D


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

united_07 said:


> so where did the £32m from the Hazard bid come from then?, there is money there


Give me hard evidence that we actually bid ANYTHING for Hazard you fucking Glazer stooge.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

thevaliumkid said:


> Give me hard evidence that we actually bid ANYTHING for Hazard you fucking Glazer stooge.


Didn't Hazard pretty much say Man Utd bid for him as did Man city?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

thevaliumkid said:


> Give me hard evidence that we actually bid ANYTHING for Hazard you fucking Glazer stooge.


:lmao

hazard confirmed he was having to choose between united, city and chelsea. I'm not a glazers stooge, i would much rather them out of the club, but there certainly is money available.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

And we now believe the quotes of Players, Agents and people like safe hands Gill do we??

Hehehe

Delusional.

We earned more than any other club in the world in the past year, yet we are on about turning a player who has played his entire career just off the striker into our new midfield signing? And converting a youth player who has played all his games on the right/left wing into a leftback, yeah it just screams "weve got money to spend" doesnt it?

Also im willing to bet that a club spending ridiculous amounts every week just to pay the debts interest (as shown in the recently released financial figures) hasnt got a right lot left over to provide transfer funds.

"NO VALUE IN THE MARKET", yeah ok then Fergie.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

thevaliumkid said:


> And we now believe the quotes of Players, Agents and people like safe hands Gill do we??
> 
> Hehehe
> 
> ...


erm who are you on about here? ferguson has already said kagawa will be playing behind the striker. Also Brady has played left back a few times for the reserves, but it is likely a fullback will come in, most likely baines.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

united_07 said:


> erm who are you on about here? ferguson has already said kagawa will be playing behind the striker. Also Brady has played left back a few times for the reserves, but it is likely a fullback will come in, most likely baines.


The new lad powell from Crewe.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

glazerstooge_07


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

thevaliumkid said:


> The new lad powell from Crewe.


Crewe had already said they also thought his future position was in midfield, apparently he was only moved up top last season because they had injuries


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Valium kid you sound like you have no idea what you are on about. Man Utd did bid for Hazard so they must have some money to spend even if the Glazers are sucking the blood out of the club like a bunch of vampires


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Valium kid you sound like you have no idea what yo are on about. Man Utd did bid for Hazard so they must have some money to spend even if the Glazers are sucking the blood out of the club like a bunch of vampires


Its United fans like you who will allow us to continue being raped by these parasites, what evidence do you have that we have money to spend? Why when it is clear for 3 or 4 years that we need a midfielder desperately to everyone in the world, do we continue not to buy one? Even when we are having to recall a 37 year old retired genius? then play him alongside a 38 year old and a a frankly useless park ji sung (who hadnt played a single minute for months) in the title decider against the best midfield 5 in the league??

Read Andersreds blog if you want hard facts, i have, i was there on the marches, i gave up my ST in 2005, what have you done? But thats ok, you continue to be delusional sat behind your keyboard in your replica shirt.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty sure rko doesnt support United you muppet


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Rush said:


> Pretty sure rko doesnt support United you muppet


Aimed at any delusional united fans not just him.

Muppet


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I guess you just pain Dortmund in peanuts?

Why would Hazard been allowed to talk to United if a fee was not agreed?

Why wouldn't have Ferguson dismissed the bid for Lucas Moura by now since he's been talking to the media?


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Joel said:


> I guess you just pain Dortmund in peanuts?
> 
> Why would Hazard been allowed to talk to United if a fee was not agreed?
> 
> Why wouldn't have Ferguson dismissed the bid for Lucas Moura by now since he's been talking to the media?


Dortmund were paid with funds generated from sales, look at the friggin figures!! NET SPEND!!

What evidence do you have that we discussed terms with Hazard?

Why would fergie talk about moura? Weve not even sent that useless cunt Martin Ferguson to watch him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Liverpool confirm interest in Demspey, and also say Carroll wont be going out on loan if he is leaving

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/rodgers-reveals-dempsey-enquiry


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

Dempsey is a decent player, will link up well with the racist.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

thevaliumkid said:


> Dortmund were paid with funds generated from sales, look at the friggin figures!! NET SPEND!!


So with that £12m and the £5m or whatever you spent on Powell, all your money generated from sales are gone?



thevaliumkid said:


> What evidence do you have that we discussed terms with Hazard?


Because Hazard says he was in discussion with them. Something not rebuffed by United.



thevaliumkid said:


> Why would fergie talk about moura? Weve not even sent that useless cunt Martin Ferguson to watch him.


If a club is going around saying that United bidded a large sum of money for one of their player's, I'm sure SAF wouldn't be too pleased if it was false.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Khalid Boulahrouz signed with Sporting CP, free transfer, 2 years.

Is Boulahrouz any good?


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

We are now the only team in the league not to have signed a senior player. City ruining football Goddammit!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

thevaliumkid said:


> Its United fans like you who will allow us to continue being raped by these parasites, what evidence do you have that we have money to spend? Why when it is clear for 3 or 4 years that we need a midfielder desperately to everyone in the world, do we continue not to buy one? Even when we are having to recall a 37 year old retired genius? then play him alongside a 38 year old and a a frankly useless park ji sung (who hadnt played a single minute for months) in the title decider against the best midfield 5 in the league??
> 
> Read Andersreds blog if you want hard facts, i have, i was there on the marches, i gave up my ST in 2005, what have you done? But thats ok, you continue to be delusional sat behind your keyboard in your replica shirt.


:kenny I am a Liverpool fan. I agree the Glazers are parasites but there is money to spend as has been proven already. Park Ji Sung is underrated but he was not as good last year as he has been in the past. Also Ferguson has a point. The market is a very overpriced. Please don't call me a man utd fan again ok genius?

Hazard said that Man Utd had made a bid for him and if it was false Ferguson would say so. 





Now going back to news from the club I support Dempsey could be a good player for us if we can get him for a reasonable price. Hopefully we get rid of Spearing now as well.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

I give in, theres no point in discussing the destruction of my club with a load of spotty teenage wrestling herberts, i should know better, i;ll only use the wrestling side of the forum and save my football chatter for people that actually know what its like to stand in a united away end.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Khalid Boulahrouz signed with Sporting CP, free transfer, 2 years.
> 
> Is Boulahrouz any good?


He was awful in his one season at Chelsea. But seemed to have rebuilt his status as a decent defender since he left. Always gets picked for Holland.



thevaliumkid said:


> I give in, theres no point in discussing the destruction of my club with a load of spotty teenage wrestling herberts, i should know better, i;ll only use the wrestling side of the forum and save my football chatter for people that actually know what its like to stand in a united away end.


You're an idiot. No one is disagreeing that the Glazers are bad for United. All that's being said is that there is money for Ferguson to spend.

Thick United fans as usual.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

The fact this guy talks about going back to the wrestling sections should set alarm bells off. If there wasn't any truth to these rumours SAF would have debunked them ages ago. He was pretty quick to deny the Sneijder rumours if I remember correctly. Also, didn't United spend like 60 million last year? Pretty good for a team with no cash.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

thevaliumkid said:


> I give in, theres no point in discussing the destruction of my club with a load of spotty teenage wrestling herberts, i should know better, i;ll only use the wrestling side of the forum and save my football chatter for people that actually know what its like to stand in a united away end.


Pretty sure I'm the only one here in the football section that even skim watches Raw these days. Also pretty sure the vast majority of regular posters in the football threads are in their late teens/early twenties. Man I've been around here far too long. Well at least not as long as Renegade has. That dudes got to be nearing 30 by now 8*D


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

So Boris Becker announced on twitter that RVP signed a new 2 year deal with Arsenal... :kobe


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:argh: no thanks


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

That awkward moment when Thiago Silva and Zlatan Ibrahimovic (£51m) cost less than Stewart Downing and Andy Carroll (£55m)


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Kun10 said:


> The fact this guy talks about going back to the wrestling sections should set alarm bells off. If there wasn't any truth to these rumours SAF would have debunked them ages ago. He was pretty quick to deny the Sneijder rumours if I remember correctly. Also, didn't United spend like 60 million last year? Pretty good for a team with no cash.


If Fergie was to debunk every transfer rumour he would never stop talking to the press. I don't believe this Lucas stuff at all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

brb linking rvp with every single damn club on earth with no evidence


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Edgehead 26 said:


> That awkward moment when Thiago Silva and Zlatan Ibrahimovic (£51m) cost less than Stewart Downing and Andy Carroll (£55m)


saw this earlier and it made me laugh


Dempsey would be a great signing for Liverpool, he will add a lot to the squad. Not sure what I think about Carroll probably leaving, think he will become a very good player in a few years and would offer Liverpool a different option for later in games if Brendan's gameplan isn't working. They won't get much of a return on him, maybe enough to bring in Allen which would be another great signing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

thevaliumkid said:


> I give in, theres no point in discussing the destruction of my club with a load of spotty teenage wrestling herberts, i should know better, i;ll only use the wrestling side of the forum and save my football chatter for people that actually know what its like to stand in a united away end.


Good because you clearly don't know anything. And trust me even as a Liverpool fan I find the Glazers to be scum. 

PS Good luck you'll have a lot of fun posted in the WWE section.........


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seems the Oscar deal is all done.

Fee agreed between clubs.
Terms between player and club agreed.
Medical taken and passed.
Work permit granted.

Yet we aren't going to announce it until after the Olympics


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/3274...o-newcastle-reliant-on-replacement-says-lille

Lille saying they aren't gonna let Debuchy go until they find a replacement (understandable) but I wish we would just get the deal done aleady now more teams are showing interest, although apparently he has said we (Newcastle) are his preferred choice, even with teams like Inter after him. Probably has a lot to do with Cabaye being here I guess



Edgehead 26 said:


> That awkward moment when Thiago Silva and Zlatan Ibrahimovic (£51m) cost less than Stewart Downing and Andy Carroll (£55m)


:lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

united_07 said:


> :argh: no thanks


He's better than Rooney.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bananas said:


> He's better than Rooney.


im not saying he isnt a class player, but bringing him in would hinder the chances of welbeck, kagawa and hernandez, and its far too much to be paying for a 29 year old who has had a history of injuries


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I guess they're very good points. Rooney has a good partnership going with both Welbeck and Hernandez too, and given Kagawa is mikely to be played in an advanced position, there's no real need for van Persie.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You're not going to find many Man Utd fans who would rather have RvP than Rooney in their side, he's been banging them in at domestic and European level for years and has excelled playing in multiple different positions (wide left, centre forward, lone striker, even played in centre mid last season before Scholes came back and even playing there was still being lauded as their best player). Doesn't even look like many big teams are even willing to take a punt on RvP, I would be surprised if he doesn't see out the last year of his contract tbh. I don't see why Juventus haven't thrown money at him, would he even go to Serie A? Milan are missing a big striker now as well...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Green Light said:


> http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/3274...o-newcastle-reliant-on-replacement-says-lille
> 
> Lille saying they aren't gonna let Debuchy go until they find a replacement (understandable) but I wish we would just get the deal done aleady now more teams are showing interest, although apparently he has said we (Newcastle) are his preferred choice, even with teams like Inter after him. Probably has a lot to do with Cabaye being here I guess
> 
> ...


We'll get him, I'm 100% convinced of that. Will probably get Douglas in August, something about having to wait for Dutch citizenship.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

STOP BEING SILLY


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bananas said:


> Pretty sure I'm the only one here in the football section that even skim watches Raw these days. Also pretty sure the vast majority of regular posters in the football threads are in their late teens/early twenties. Man I've been around here far too long. *Well at least not as long as Renegade has. That dudes got to be nearing 30 by now* 8*D


:kobe

Excuse me bro I'm only 22. And yes I'm a veteran of this section. I remember discussing the 05/06 season on here. Even some of the 04/05 when I first signed up. My God.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

thevaliumkid said:


> Its United fans like you





thevaliumkid said:


> Aimed at any delusional united fans not just him.
> 
> Muppet


again, he's not a United fan. 


Why are so many posters on this site fucking morons?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rush said:


> again, he's not a United fan.
> 
> 
> Why are so many posters on this site fucking morons?


Welcome to the internet. I swear that guy cannot read. I have posted in this thread numerous times who I support lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rko stop being such a glazer loving muppet you delusional united fan

glazers are superb owners, i hope they continue their thievery and pocketlining solid investment and buying world class players for a long, long time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

thevaliumkid said:


> I give in, theres no point in discussing the destruction of my club with a load of spotty teenage wrestling herberts, i should know better, i;ll only use the wrestling side of the forum and save my football chatter for people that actually know what its like to stand in a united away end.


ique2

Good luck with that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Renegade™;11761278 said:


> :kobe
> 
> Excuse me bro I'm only 22. And yes I'm a veteran of this section. I remember discussing the 05/06 season on here. Even some of the 04/05 when I first signed up. My God.


Damn I had it in my head that you were like mid to late 20s.Turns out your the same age as me  I'm sure there is a United fan here that's around that age.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

thevaliumkid said:


> I give in, theres no point in discussing the destruction of my club with a load of spotty teenage wrestling herberts, i should know better, i;ll only use the wrestling side of the forum and save my football chatter for people that actually know what its like to stand in a united away end.


Have fun posting in the wrestling sections. 




Edgehead 26 said:


> That awkward moment when Thiago Silva and Zlatan Ibrahimovic (£51m) cost less than Stewart Downing and Andy Carroll (£55m)


:lmao



R.K.O Peep said:


> Welcome to the internet. I swear that guy cannot read. I have posted in this thread numerous times who I support lol


You didnt mention that in the recent pages, that guy won't read the whole thread you know. He was wrong in assuming you were a United fan though.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bananas said:


> Damn I had it in my head that you were like mid to late 20s.Turns out your the same age as me  I'm sure there is a United fan here that's around that age.


Might be T-C, he's been around longer than me (I think). Or maybe it was Role Model? MUFan?

Anyways, have to echo Hohenheim's sentiments about Real not playing Albiol much, shame he's such a classy defender.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Calling me old? I'm 23 for what it's worth, starting to feel old...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rogers confirms interest in Dempsey

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/rodgers-reveals-dempsey-enquiry


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Joel said:


> No way could Spurs afford Hulk though. We've seemed to have told Porto to go fuck themselves over the £38m fee, so I could you imagine Levy's reaction when that price gets told to him? He'd have a heart attack on the spot. And then AVB would accuse him for not backing his vision.


We'll just use the money we get from a Modric deal to fund that, AVB has already been told he gets all the money we make from players to buy new ones.

oh and for the first time in that last few days I've actually been glad Harry Redknapp is not Spurs boss he'd all over signing Andy Carroll.unk2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

AVB wont sell modric until Real pay the full 35 million

so let me get this straight, you wanna take the 35 million pounds, use it to buy the 38 million luxury signing Hulk and his insane wages, leaving none of the money you need to buy the extremely needed Adebayor and Moutinho

right


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

redeadening said:


> AVB wont sell modric until Real pay the full 35 million
> 
> so let me get this straight, you wanna take the 35 million pounds, use it to buy the 38 million luxury signing Hulk and his insane wages, leaving none of the money you need to buy the extremely needed Adebayor and Moutinho
> 
> right


AVB was rumoured to have a £40million transfer kitty when he signed, some of that has gone on the Vertonghan deal. Adebayor deal is done if they can sort out his wages, Moutinho bids have already been put in from that kitty so we can assume the Modric money coming in (if it comes in) will be extra cash AVB could possibly spend.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this will be an exciting season with all teams improving their squads.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Roma has sign Leandro Castan from Corinthians for €5 million. Roma wants to buy Julio Cesar from Inter. Not sure if it would be a good buy tbh. Probably it is a rumor.



King Kenny said:


> this will be an exciting season with all teams improving their squads.


Except Milan, lol.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who says tottenham would buy hulk with the modric money? they will most definitely be after moutinho, and the only problem with adebayor's deal is his wage demands (shock horror)


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> who says tottenham would buy hulk with the modric money? they will most definitely be after moutinho, and the only problem with adebayor's deal is his wage demands (shock horror)


No one has said it but it's a possibility, Hulk is just the latest name to be tied to Tottenham and it was suggested they couldn't afford his transfer fee I offered a possible source of that fee.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Samoon said:


> Roma has sign Leandro Castan from Corinthians for €5 million. Roma wants to buy Julio Cesar from Inter. Not sure if it would be a good buy tbh. Probably it is a rumor.
> 
> 
> 
> Except Milan, lol.


Of course Julio Cesar would be a good buy for Roma, he's still got a few years in him and despite slightly dipping in form (can't help it with the retirement village in front of him at Inter) he's still a quality GK.

Castan seems like a direct replacement for the departing Juan. Juan was an awesome CB, somewhat underrated too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Doesn't Roma already have Stekelenburg?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> who says tottenham would buy hulk with the modric money? they will most definitely be after moutinho, and the only problem with adebayor's deal is his wage demands (shock horror)


You can only blame the club that put him on those wages, tbf...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Will go under the radar but Swansea are about to tie up a deal for Michu. He was class last season and £2million is a ridiculously cheap fee, surprised a bigger team isn't snapping him up.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Aye. Couldn't believe that price when I saw it. Fantastic deal for Swansea, not so good for Rayo.

So we've just signed :hazard's younger brother.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Marca in Brazil are reporting that Lucas Moura's representatives met with united yesterday

http://marcabrasil.ig.com.br/sao_pa...ted_se_reunem_com_os_pais_de_lucas_40780.html


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

well if the marca in brazil are anything like the spanish ones...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i didnt like the game vs the sounders

we look too damn exposed today. mikel was so awful and slowed down the insane pace and not in a good way. defence too static and attack too fast, as i was expecting we were missing the distribution and link in the middle

we either need M'vila for better hold up play or modric for linking up defence or attack

liked lukaku and hazard though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> i didnt like the game vs the sounders
> 
> we look too damn exposed today. mikel was so awful and slowed down the insane pace and not in a good way. defence too static and attack too fast, as i was expecting we were missing the distribution and link in the middle
> 
> ...


First. Game. Of. Pre. Season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> First. Game. Of. Pre. Season.


dont care. id rather give the team hell now before we're bogged down in the premier league in 7th place while we've knocked out of the champions league by january


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> First. Game. Of. Pre. Season.


But I thought pre-season goals are vital.











http://www.chelseamegastore.com/stores/chelsea/products/product_details.aspx?pid=118485&cid=3856

:/


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> dont care. id rather give the team hell now before we're bogged down in the premier league in 7th place while we've knocked out of the champions league by january


Look, the likeliness of our backline ever being:

Hilario
Chalobah Ivanovic Luiz Ferreira​
Is very unlikely.

Of course Mikel is always going to be a worry though. Be we're not bringing anyone in the centre, so enjoy the ride!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> dont care. id rather give the team hell now before we're bogged down in the premier league in 7th place while we've knocked out of the champions league by january


:nando 

come on cut them a bit of slack. 3/4 of that team probably wont even start the first game or even play most of the season


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Lucas Moura has tweeted a couple of times in english today and is following a random united fan, still not getting my hopes up :side: ................ :hazard


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Look, the likeliness of our backline ever being:
> 
> Hilario
> Chalobah Ivanovic Luiz Ferreira​
> ...


the central midfield and link between attack and defence has always been a key concern, especially with all these purchases

hopefully, we are not done

on the upside, like i said, i am enjoying lukaku and hazard's work.

also, ferreira should be sold. asap. fuck him


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Joel said:


> First. Game. Of. Pre. Season.


Against a club in the middle of their season. 

And Chelsea did anything they wanted to going forward.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

So looks like Gago is close to joining Valencia.

Gagao/Banega/Costa midfield for Valencia next season? DEM ARGIES.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Is it true RVP was spotted house hunting in Manchester?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/11661/7914428/Hoilett-agrees-QPR-move

i would have taken him. qpr really busy this window


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> Of course Julio Cesar would be a good buy for Roma, he's still got a few years in him and despite slightly dipping in form (can't help it with the retirement village in front of him at Inter) he's still a quality GK.
> 
> Castan seems like a direct replacement for the departing Juan. Juan was an awesome CB, somewhat underrated too.


I know but his form for Inter last season was terrible. I rather play Stekelenburg.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Doesn't Roma already have Stekelenburg?


Yeah but the coach does not trust him. It was only a rumor anyway. 

Roma signs Tachtsidis from Genoa for 2.5 million.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18922208

According to the BBC website Manchester United, City and Juventus have made bids for RVP.



> Arsenal have received bids for captain Robin van Persie from Manchester City, Manchester United and Juventus.
> 
> The 28-year-old Netherlands striker will not be part of the Gunners squad that travels to Asia on Saturday for a three-match pre-season tour.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

25 mil :lmao

dream on arsenal. they'll get maximum 20 mil, most likely from juve. they'll likely take a reduced bid from juve by about 2 mil than have him go to us or united.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah... not far off 30, in the last year of his deal, and has publicly announced he wants to leave. If he was 23 or 24 and in the last year of his deal, or his current age and just not in the last year of his deal, then £25-30 million would be fair, but given all those factors, £15 million is a fair price, can't blame Arsenal for holding out for a bit more though. Would be awesome to see him at either Manchester club linking up with Aguero or Rooney.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

hopefully he goes to Juve, dont want to see him at united


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stek's form for Roma was hardly any better. But yeah, I don't see the point of them going for Cesar.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Renegade™ said:


> So looks like Gago is close to joining Valencia.
> 
> Gagao/Banega/Costa midfield for Valencia next season? DEM ARGIES.


I know whom to watch out for in La Liga next season.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

On van Persie, well, here we go City and United bros: van Persie doesn't want to leave England. Ahem!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Real Madrid? :kobe2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:fergie has just confirmed on MUTV that a bid has been made for RVP .....:side:

edit: also a press conference is just about to start so might get some more info about it


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 25 mil :lmao
> 
> dream on arsenal. they'll get maximum 20 mil, most likely from juve. they'll likely take a reduced bid from juve by about 2 mil than have him go to us or united.


*He'll be worth more than £25 mil by just keeping him in the squad, with the extra revenue he generates through performances & popularity (turning into merchandise and prize money etc.)

Either way, all speculation can end now. RVP's signed a 2 year contract, so that's that. Unlimited texts and 5000 minutes, he's delighted.*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Real Madrid? :kobe2


Please. And, remind Jose to parcel Gonzalo to the Emirates.




united_07 said:


> :fergie has just confirmed on MUTV that a bid has been made for RVP .....:side:


The "devil" in me wants him to go to United--IF he does leave this summer. Why? Because it would be a total nuisance of a move by the board and IF they don't replace van Persie (No, Giroud isn't his replacement), it pretty much means "fuck you" to the fans.

Honestly though, I read this article on DM about what Graham said and I honestly believe it's time Arsenal came ahead and publicly announced that they can no longer compete with United, City, and Chelsea. That would crumble the ticket counts though. Oh well...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If he comes to United he will be out for the season by September. Would rather he went to Juventus. World class player, but I just don't see it happening. 29 years old, injury prone in a position where we're pretty set. I'd rather get Moura not that I see either happening.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Man, seeing van Persie in a United shirt would be surreal.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope he goes to Juventus , would make them a beast team for fifa 13 .


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Inb4 PSG make an outragous bid and steal him from the rest :rvp


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Us signing RVP won't benefit us unless we get him for less than £10m and another club will bid more than that for him. Quite happy with Rooney/Welbeck/Chicarito as out striking options and even Berbatov if he stays. Bringing in RVP is just going to limit Welbeck and Chicarito's chances which will only hurt us in the long run. Hoping Fergie is just snooping around for a bargain or trying to get City to spend more.*


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

No surprise the low bids have been rejected. We'll surely be looking for at least £20m, and rightly so. For all the risks, we're talking about pound-for-pound one of the best forwards on the planet. I think we want to sell him abroad if possible, but the only takers are Juventus, who I doubt will want to buy him. Juve fans say, for them, £20m+ on an injury prone, soon-to-be 29-year-old, entering the last year in his contract & demanding big wages is too much for them. United don't need him enough to up their bid that significantly, and you'd have thought City would need to offload Dzeko/Tevez sharply to bring him in. I don't think it's that far-fetched to suggest we'll get £25m for him in today's market. City paid that for Nasri in a similar situation, and even though he was younger he is half the player, and held much less overall importance than RvP does, especially in terms of leadership. We're living in an age where clubs are so crazy with their money, someone will actually pay that kind of a fee with a transfer with as big a risk as this is. No wonder Arsenal are being left in the dust.

It is crystal clear we can't even get close to City, United & Chelsea in terms of spend, it has been that way for years already. As Wenger said, however, that doesn't mean we can't compete. We haven't needed much cash to improve for the past 5 years. £50m/£60m isn't a huge amount in today's market, but that cash being risked and spent after these past few years would have turned a 'not there yet' side, in-to a winning one. Even though we don't have that cash, I'd rather risk it and guarantee us top 4 every year, as potentially dropping out would be an even bigger catastrophe than going in-to more debt. 

'Ambition' is a word that has been bandied around quite a bit. The Board really isn't that ambitious to take risks where we should do, the club does a lot wrong, that can't be denied but we don't have a clue what RvP defines 'ambition' as. If he wants to play in a team that can spend hundreds of millions and play in a team that is up there with the best, we can't offer him that & and nor should he have expected us to spend that amount. For us, we can't really be that ambitious today. 'Ambition' today is regularly seen as the Chelsea way nowadays, buying players for huge sums and discarding them at will, trying to build team after team and swapping the manager out every year. That's not being smart regardless of trophies won. Arsenal would be extremely 'ambitious' in my book to spend just £50m on transfers (wages excluded), but Chelsea can easily spend that on one player (even a flop like Torres). That would be taking a risk to solve footballing problems, more than what we have done. After all that, and the colossal amounts of money being spent that we can only dream about, I truly believe we can compete, but we need the money. Not huge amounts, but £60m would do absolute wonders for the side that already has a lot of talent in it. I have absolutely no doubts we'd finish above Chelsea next year if we invested that money, as we'd fill all the holes we need to. Sadly, every time we get into this situation, a player ups and leaves, leaving us at square 1. Again. 

On a personal note with van Persie: if he stays, I have no doubts he'll give his all on the pitch. The downer is, he was a fantastic captain and leader last year. What we lost in talent, we made up in spirit, and RvP was an integral part of that. He has now shattered that with his irresponsible behaviour, and made the situatuion worse for everyone. Not exactly ideal. It's not great to have him as captain, but it has to be done if he stays. It appears as though he is refusing to go on the pre-season tour, which is just unbelievably disrespectful. The club still pays his wages. There is still a big chance he'll be an Arsenal player next year if we don't want to sell to English clubs. It's not quite up there with Cesc levels of refusal to play, but it's bad. For all of the years Wenger stuck by him; through the endless mocking and endless calls to sell him because of injuries, after one full season to go and do this does leave a sour taste, and potentially a sour note to leave on. For me though, he'll never have it as good at Arsenal as he will elsewhere, and he probably knows it. Being the captain, main man & being adored by the fans is rare playing for a top club like Arsenal. He may not have got the trophies, but he'd always have the adoration of the fans. Whilst it's probably a good career move for him to go and win trophies, it'll never be the same for him as it was at Arsenal. A sad way to end.

It would be ideal to get rid of him ASAP now, but this will drag on, sadly. Not feeling confident we'll replace him well if we sell him so late, ala Nasri. We're not going to get someone of the same class, but bringing someone in with proven pedigree, who wants to play for us, would in all probability be better than having another wantaway captain. PSG would be ideal, but never gonna happen. Looks like City or Arsenal this time. :rvp


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not only one of the best forwards on the planet. *POUND 4 POUND * one of the best forwards on the planet!

:rvp:batista2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Van Persie would look fabulous in Gingham.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.manutd.com/en/News-And-Features/Football-News/2012/Jul/sir-alex-ferguson-confirms-robin-van-persie-bid.aspx

I doubt thid deal will go through ,i have a feeling he is going to pick Juventus.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

RVP, Big Nick, and Little Arsh out.

Thinking 15m for RVP, 7m for Nick, 4m for Arshavin.

26m wouldn't be bad. Plus the 4m for Vela. 

That's 30m in sales. 

I want Cazorla, and M'Bia now.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> hopefully he goes to Juve, dont want to see him at united


Neither do I. 

Re 25 mil for him, we got roughly the same for Nasri who was in a similar situation so I wouldn't completely rule it out. There may also be a bidding war for RVP between City and Juve and that is likely to hike the price up a bit. 

I reckon in the end it will probably be about 18-20 mil, something in that region.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Nasri's a lot younger than Van Persie though so he's obviously going to cost more. Arsenal are gonna end up with a good deal for him if he goes based on 3 teams making bids already and one of them being City. They shouldn't get more than £15m but it'll end up being more like £20-25m*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No one is going to pay 25 mil for RVP when he's in the last year of his contract and wants to leave.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> RVP, Big Nick, and Little Arsh out.
> 
> Thinking 15m for RVP, 7m for Nick, 4m for Arshavin.
> 
> ...


*£15mil for RVP? We might as well let him run his contract down because losing him will slightly lower ticket sales, merchandise and of course win bonus' Keeping him may be the difference between a top 4 finish or finishing out of the Europe places. Keeping him could be the difference between actually winning a cup competition or not doing. Keeping him could be the difference between finishing 1st/2nd or 3rd/4th in the Champs League group stage.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal may as well accept £15m for him. A 29 year old injury prone player in the last year of his contract who wants to leave. Frankly it's better than him walking for free next year.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Arsenal may as well accept £15m for him. A 29 year old injury prone player in the last year of his contract who wants to leave. Frankly it's better than him walking for free next year.


*Ignore the fact that he's leaving and just look at whether he can make the club £15 million (or close to it) by staying at the club. Football not all about transfers fees as we all know but it's something which is being over-looked by most people when it comes to the RVP transfer.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

But then what about morale and such. As a pure player sure he will help but unless things change and he says he wants to stay down the line its gonna hurt the locker room. He's supposed to be the captain and the whole country knowing he wants to go isn't gonna be easy on the rest of the squad.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Can we pleased be linked with anyone who isn't a winger (or Modric) please?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Why's nobody signed Bernard?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm pretty chuffed at our summer dealings so far and excited about the prospect of us adding 2 or more players to our ranks before the start of the season. I'd like us to primarily sign Oscar (haven't watched him play that much to make a judgement). From what I've read, the potential is there for him to be world class in the next few years. I'm actually more concerned about where he would fit in though. Would really love to see him handed a place in the starting berth and see how he eventually performs. I believe we should have him in the bag by the end of the Olympic games. On the other hand, there's this news of us keen to sign Willain or whatever from Shaktar. Again, from what I've read, he wants to come to us but the two clubs haven't agreed a fee yet. Anyone knows how good he actually is? 
Also, the Hulk story seems pretty dead now. Hope it stays like that and hoping we don't sign him for the colossal amount Porto are asking for if we're ever going to sign him. Don't think he's worth it plus will prefer if we get someone younger. However, if we're going to spend that big on a player, I'd rather us spending it on someone like Falcao or Cavani.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

We (Arsenal) were linked with Willian a while back. From what I have seen of him, he seems a decent player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I've been back and forth on this Hulk deal. But if we could get him for something like £25m, I'd take him. But £38m is just madness.

I think people need to chill on the van Persie injury prone thing now. Guy's been fit for a year and a half now, probably playing 70+ games during that period.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Fuck no to willian

we have wingers, hes too much like walcott, and costs too much

as for hulk, im with joel. Hulk for 25 million, but Id rather have schurrle

Also oscar pls


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't worry, Oscar's ours. Club and player are just trying to do everything the right way. Get the Olympics out of the way and then we'll announce it and unveil him. Can't wait though. Guy is going to pull the strings for us once he settles. Also was on the right a lot yesterday which is encouraging. He just plays with so much maturity already. Him, Mata and Hazard in the same team... Fuck.

Haven't seen much of Willian, but from what I have heard I'd say redeadening is spot on there. Shakhtar are funny. They are trying to demand the earth for him. Not a Brazilian international, not really seen as a rising star... I'd just give Wigan the £10m for Moses first.

Hulk would bring something different to all our recent signings. I don't think he's a world beater. And I don't think he is a big game player. But he definitely would give us variety.

Lampard, Ramires, Mikel, MRLSH and Romeu. Just going to have to go with that for the two pivot positions this season.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bubzeh said:


> Why's nobody signed Bernard?


Did you honestly know who he was 2 weeks ago?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone else love the work bertrand did yesterday? even on the right for the first time in his life, superb

Oscar is just sooooo smart and mature off the ball, which makes him perfect for our new attacking line. Something tells me he will develop into a deep playmaker

Anyone have any comments on Schurrle? For some reason, I think hed be a perfect addition for our team


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sunday Times are reporting RVP wants to go to United



> "Van Persie is a romantic and sees United as a club of history and tradition, similar to Arsenal and his original team, Feyenoord. Working under Sir Alex Ferguson also appeals. Ferguson made tentative efforts to land Van Persie in 2009 before he signed his current deal He is flattered that Ferguson has coveted him for years."



also CAPTAIN RAFA trying to get Lucas to united



> Manchester United defender Rafael Da Silva claims he has told Sao Paulo midfielder Lucas Moura that he should join him at Old Trafford.
> 
> The playmaker has been strongly linked with a move to United in recent weeks, and after having a £27 million bid rejected, Goal.com exclusively revealed plans to make an improved £32m offer for the starlet.
> 
> ...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the best brazilian in the premier league didnt even play in that game


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> the best brazilian in the premier league didnt even play in that game












:side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I looked at the front page and I can see a transfer that is missing from the Euro transfers section, Joao Pereira to Valencia from Sporting Lisbon for 3.6M euros.

http://www.marca.com/2012/05/24/fut...7f0782139fe8baa3e6141e8d26dfc332&t=1337890093


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Did you honestly know who he was 2 weeks ago?


Yes.

LUCASSS LEIVVVAAAA. LUCASSS LEIVVVAAAA.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

united_07 said:


> also CAPTAIN RAFA trying to get Lucas to united
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucas Moura a playmaker? LOL. He's practically the Brazilian version of Theo Walcott. Always amuses me when people comment on players from South American when they wouldn't even recognise them walking down the street. I'm pretty sure someone on this site once said that Lucas Moura was better than Neymar too, which gave me a good laugh.

EDIT - Not directing this at you united_07, I'm directing it at the media source you've quoted.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Bubzeh said:


> Yes.
> 
> LUCASSS LEIVVVAAAA. LUCASSS LEIVVVAAAA.


I find that very hard to believe given he'd nothing particularly noteworthy until that crazy assist he made about 2 weeks ago, and all of a sudden everyone's calling him the next new star of Brazilian football.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I find that very hard to believe given he'd nothing particularly noteworthy until that crazy assist he made about 2 weeks ago, and all of a sudden everyone's calling him the next new star of Brazilian football.


To be fair, David Carney, I never said he was a big deal. But after the said assist, I'm surprised a side like City or Madrid haven't gone sniffing around. I had heard of him, and you're right, nothing too amazing from him previous but now he's playing with Ronaldinho by his side and Jo up-top > #YouthDevelopment


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

David Carney? Where did that come from :kobe


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you know where it came from josh kennedy.




Jobbed_Out said:


> I looked at the front page and I can see a transfer that is missing from the Euro transfers section, Joao Pereira to Valencia from Sporting Lisbon for 3.6M euros.
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2012/05/24/fut...7f0782139fe8baa3e6141e8d26dfc332&t=1337890093


it's there, it's underneath nesta to montreal impact.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Calling Lucas the Brazilian Theo Walcott is far more fucking retarded than saying he's as good as Neymar. Maybe I just don't understand football though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lucas Moura is a right winger/forward. His best quality is his blistering pace. Good movement, can finish, but not the best technically, and gives the ball away a lot. Remind you of anyone? Back in your box. Lucas perhaps more of a bag of tricks than Theo, but the similarities are stark all the same.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also read he goes missing a lot in big games. and that's from sao paulo fans.

my flop call getting strengthened by the day 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone even bid for Nuri Sahin yet?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

If Lucas Moura is the brazilian version of Theo Walcott means he is shit. Lucas Moura isnt shit.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Has anyone even bid for Nuri Sahin yet?


I dont think anyone has surprisingly. He will fit well at United I think.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Samoon said:


> If Lucas Moura is the brazilian version of Theo Walcott means he is shit. Lucas Moura isnt shit.


Theo Walcott is a better player the Lucas right now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The worse than/Brazilian Theo Walcott? ique2

From what I understand he's been playing on the right-wing for Sao Paulo this/last season (which consequently lead to him falling out with his manager), but before that was playing in the playmaker/behind the striker type role, which he prefers, which is also where he's played whenever i've seen him for Brazil. I do agree saying he's better than Neymar is silly though, but behind him, he's still the next big thing out from Brazil, certainly better than Ganso who's been piss poor for Brazil and no longer gets in the team.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Samoon said:


> I dont think anyone has surprisingly. He will fit well at United I think.


He'd probably fit in well anywhere other than Madrid/Barca (only b/c they have better talent occupying all spots, not b/c he's not goot enough for the clubs).


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He has played off the striker, but not in a #10 style get a foot on the ball and play it style. More of a counter attacking style when he can pick up the ball from deep and run at the defenders. Not dissimilar to what you'd see from someone like Anelka in the past. You guys can laugh at my Walcott comment all you like, but I've said solid reasons, I've seen Lucas play plenty too (mostly for Brazil), so I'm judging him from a position of knowledge rather than just from watching youtube or playing FM, so you guys can blow me.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Bananas said:


> He has played off the striker, but not in a #10 style get a foot on the ball and play it style. More of a counter attacking style when he can pick up the ball from deep and run at the defenders. Not dissimilar to what you'd see from someone like Anelka in the past. You guys can laugh at my Walcott comment all you like, but I've said solid reasons, I've seen Lucas play plenty too (mostly for Brazil), so I'm judging him from a position of knowledge rather than just from watching youtube or playing FM, *so you guys can blow me.*


Interesting.

Anyway, forget your boring flair players.

DEEEEEEDDDDEEEEEEEEEE DEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Lucas Moura is a right winger/forward. His best quality is his blistering pace. Good movement, can finish, but not the best technically, and gives the ball away a lot. Remind you of anyone? Back in your box. Lucas perhaps more of a bag of tricks than Theo, but the similarities are stark all the same.


Saying Lucas is "not the best technically" is laughable. He's got incredible dribbling ability, which puts Waclott to shame. Back in my box? Your arrogance is fucking ridiculous. Oh I watch Brazilian football so that means no one else does...What the fucking fuck? Lucas dribbles around people for fun, Walcott not so much. He has speed and nothing else.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

So I'm assuming some of you watch the Brazilian league week in week out to call him Theo Walcott?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lmao at Ferguson. Saying we overpaid for Hazard. Maybe that is true, but I'd take it more seriously if he wasn't speaking about how great the Glazers were :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how could he know we overpaid for him? the season hasnt even started yet


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also said that we would NEVER play youth players and that's been united's policy his whole time. give me a break.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> also said that we would NEVER play youth players and that's been united's policy his whole time. give me a break.


Buying the league again this year. Atrocious. 

:fergie


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> also said that we would NEVER play youth players and that's been united's policy his whole time. give me a break.


what players have city brought through their youth system? only one i can think of is richards, last season united had evans, welbeck, cleverley and of course scholes and giggs


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> what players have city brought through their youth system? only one i can think of is richards, last season united had evans, welbeck, cleverley and of course scholes and giggs


Still have Fletcher too even though he has aids.

I think the point Ferguson was making was that his transfer policy targets youth players too and then he looks at developing them here - De Gea, Rafa, Fabio, Jones, Smalling, Powell, KINGBEBE, Hernandez etc. All very young when brought in, while the likes of Valencia and Kagawa were early 20's too. 

What he says is City is buying players in their prime, which I don't really agree with either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

micah for now. rekik, suarez and lopes will definitely be playing games in the next couple of years. fact is there aren't any real youth products in our team because our facilities and coaching haven't been anywhere near the standard of other clubs. now that we're in a position to properly develop youth they will start to enter the first team. but ferguson saying we'll NEVER play youth and just continue to buy players while defending his horrid owners is just hilarious. we've been looking at younger, more unknown diamonds in the rough and trying to develop them (biton if he gets his work permit). the massive spending is over, besides 1-2 players a season who will improve the team, and there's not that many who are available out there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Maybe Ferguson is just upset because United can't seem to get the deal done for superstars anymore.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

City have bought young players as well. 3 of their best players (Hart, Kompany, Aguero) were all under 23 when they signed and not in their prime, Silva was only 24 and will probably only improve further. Balotelli very young as well. Very bitter interview, Man Utd have spent hundreds of millions in the last decade and Fergie is just mad he can't afford world class players in their prime anymore, although (before Kagawa) it's hard to remember the last time they signed a world class player anyway, you probably have to go back to Van Der Sar or lolVeron.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

poor alex

those glazers buttfucking him in every way imaginable


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> City have bought young players as well. 3 of their best players (Hart, Kompany, Aguero) were all under 23 when they signed and not in their prime, Silva was only 24 and will probably only improve further. Balotelli very young as well. Very bitter interview, Man Utd have spent hundreds of millions in the last decade and Fergie is just mad he can't afford world class players in their prime anymore, although (before Kagawa) it's hard to remember the last time they signed a world class player anyway, you probably have to go back to Van Der Sar or lolVeron.


The likes of Kagawa and Hazard aren't even world class yet. Still haven't done much on the big stage (one of the top leagues and the Champions League).

We saw what happened last year when they went after a genuine world class player (Sneijder). A few years ago, United would have tied that deal up. But sure Fergie, the Glazers are "great". Can't believe he has turned into a puppet for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no wonder he went to chelsea with quality like this


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I was hoping no one would have seen that :argh:

His Ancelotti song was great though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> City have bought young players as well. 3 of their best players (Hart, Kompany, Aguero) were all under 23 when they signed and not in their prime, Silva was only 24 and will probably only improve further. Balotelli very young as well. Very bitter interview, Man Utd have spent hundreds of millions in the last decade and Fergie is just mad he can't afford world class players in their prime anymore, although (before Kagawa) it's hard to remember the last time they signed a world class player anyway, you probably have to go back to Van Der Sar or lolVeron.


I wouldn't say it's bitter, or that he's angry about that. He's just defending his policy, which for the most part has worked well. The thing that angers me more about it is that we haven't addressed certain positions, mainly the CM. But we have spent money. If we could afford to spend 30 million on Berbatov, and can afford Wayne Rooney's wages, then I don't see how anyone can say we can't afford world class players. We can, but I just think we'd rather spend less on younger players and try and develop them. The likes of Valencia, Nani and Hernandez have been very good players for us and have probably doubled their value since we signed them. I'd imagine we'd hope for similar impact with Kagawa.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> The likes of Kagawa and Hazard aren't even world class yet. Still haven't done much on the big stage (one of the top leagues and the Champions League).
> 
> We saw what happened last year when they went after a genuine world class player (Sneijder). A few years ago, United would have tied that deal up. But sure Fergie, the Glazers are "great". Can't believe he has turned into a puppet for them.


Delighted we never signed him btw.

What do you expect Ferguson to say? Fuck the Glazers? If we weren't able to compete I could understand him criticising them, right now it would be stupid and accomplish absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> “People may say Manchester City are the team to beat but I don’t agree. We are the team to beat because of the way we react, the way we have bounced back in the past.”


quotes like these really are ridiculous. he's been doing a lot of talking.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

its not surprising he has been trying to talk the Glazers up, the recent IPO document didnt make very good reading and along with the negative press after it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

delighted you didnt sign sneijder?

wat


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Im also happy we didnt sign Sneijder

Same with RVP, i would much rather see Welbeck get games, also the likes of Will Keane when he gets back from his injury


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> delighted you didnt sign sneijder?
> 
> wat


Has had serious injury problems since, and when he has played he's been below par. As United07 said it's similar to RVP, although the fee for RVP wouldn't be nearly what it was apparently going to be for Sneijder, then you factor in his crazy wage demands. Plays a similar position to Rooney and now Kagawa, who I'd rather have for his price.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah who needs van persie when you've got will keane


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> yeah who needs van persie when you've got will keane


what would you rather see, Barca sign RVP or give players like Dongou or Deulofeu experience in the first team?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> yeah who needs van persie when you've got will keane


We're probably going to play with a lone striker this season, and that would be Rooney. Who's almost as good, if not as good as RVP. So we don't really need anymore strikers than we already have, with Welbeck and Hernandez still there, although Hernandez needs to remember how to score.

We certianly don't "need" RVP, we need a CM and a LB.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> what would you rather see, Barca sign RVP or give players like Dongou or Deulofeu experience in the first team?


barca's options far outweigh man utd's though. this is a genuine world class player we're talking about, and i don't see who else is bagging the goals and the motm awards in the champions league for them anytime soon other than rooney. van persie wouldn't get in the barca team ahead of messi, whereas fergie loves the old 4-4-2 and van persie/rooney looks a lot better than welbeck/rooney.

i understand man utd don't have a desperate need for him but surely you're not telling me you wouldn't swap him for will keane.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*There's zero point in paying £15m odd for a player like RVP when we're probably going to be playing just one up front this season and we've already got Rooney who's as good, probably better than him and we have Welbeck and Chicarito still coming through who we'll benefit long term more by playing than hoping to get a good season or two out of playing RVP and then being back to square one with an under-developed Welbeck and Chicarito. 

As for Fergie being made we can't sign "world class players in their prime" anymore I can't see that being true. We're not a galactico signing club. We've always focused on developing our own youth players or buying young international players and turning them into world class players. There's no need in signing world class players with a limited life cycle for an inflated price when we can buy younger players for a fraction of the price, get a lot longer out of them and then sell them on for a inflated price. Couple of seasons from now (assuming we can get a RB, LB and CM in at some point) if everyone develops right we'll have a world class team without breaking the bank like Madrid and City have done. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> barca's options far outweigh man utd's though. this is a genuine world class player we're talking about, and i don't see who else is bagging the goals and the motm awards in the champions league for them anytime soon other than rooney. van persie wouldn't get in the barca team ahead of messi, whereas fergie loves the old 4-4-2 and van persie/rooney looks a lot better than welbeck/rooney.


I completely disagree. 

Welbeck is only 21 and had a very good season last season, he'll only improve. Hernandez or Berbatov could score 20 goals a season with the right number of games, we have plenty of options up front.

Again, I don't think we're going 4-4-2 this season. Kagawa plays off the striker, we could move him to the wing but I wouldn't that and we're very strong there too.

I suspect our starting formation would be with:

Rooney

Nani Kagawa Valencia

Up front. And we've plenty of depth for those areas.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> i understand man utd don't have a desperate need for him but surely you're not telling me you wouldn't swap him for will keane.


Will Keane is our 6th choice striker. How is he relevant at all?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Will Keane is our 6th choice striker. How is he relevant at all?


did you even read the post i was responding too?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if united dont play a 4-2-3-1 next season they're completely wasting their best players. so play a 4-4-2 thnx.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> did you even read the post i was responding too?


I did, and still don't understand the reference.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> barca's options far outweigh man utd's though. this is a genuine world class player we're talking about, and i don't see who else is bagging the goals and the motm awards in the champions league for them anytime soon other than rooney. van persie wouldn't get in the barca team ahead of messi, whereas fergie loves the old 4-4-2 and van persie/rooney looks a lot better than welbeck/rooney.
> 
> i understand man utd don't have a desperate need for him but surely you're not telling me you wouldn't swap him for will keane.


it seems like it will be 4-2-3-1 next season, with kagawa behind the striker, fergie has already said the tactics will be changing this season because of Kagawa, and has thats where kagawa will be playing, so i dont see the need for RVP. He is 29 and will want high wages.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> did you even read the post i was responding too?


*Come on. It's pretty obvious he wasn't saying he wanted to play Keane over RVP in the crucial games, just that signing another striker would limit the chances for first team development of the younger strikes like Welbeck and possibly even Keane.

We've been playing 4-2-3-1 in Pre-Season so I expect Fergie to go with that in the big games using Kagawa behind Rooney. He can still play 4-4-2 and be more attacking in the home games vs the lower table teams so Welbeck and Chicarito don't get frozen out. He's tended to play 1 up front for most away matches and vs the bigger opposition lately anyway so at least now we've got a better link between the midfield and the lone striker with Kagawa.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If you're playing a lone striker you're limiting the chances for at least one of those strikers anyway. Fergie loves playing 2 strikers in the Champions League though, particularly at home. The reason Man Utd shouldn't be going for van Persie is because Fergie should be throwing all his money at at least one central midfielder.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

berba isnt even going to make the bench is he?

4-2-3-1 sounds fantastic for united


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no way berbaflop will be there come the start of the season. otherwise it's his fault.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what kind of wages is he on?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> *If you're playing a lone striker you're limiting the chances for at least one of those strikers anyway. *Fergie loves playing 2 strikers in the Champions League though, particularly at home. The reason Man Utd shouldn't be going for van Persie is because Fergie should be throwing all his money at at least one central midfielder.


*Exactly, which is why we don't need to be spending more money on another striker.

Agreed on playing 2 up front for the "easier" games and needing to spend the remaining budget on a CM.

Can't see Berbatov being part of the plans for next season other than a back up player. Guessing it's just the wage demands putting clubs off going for him because for £5-10m he's a steal for most clubs. Liverpool could do far worse then getting him for that much.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

110-120k a week. either he moves away on less wages or sits on them for the season really, it's all up to him, ala adebayor.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

but instead of going for a quality cm like eriksen, sahin or cabaye, or someone like strootman (who you were linked too), or even borja valero, you're going for lucas moura :hmm:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

4-2-3-1 will definitely be the way to go next season, looking forward to seeing how this team does

de Gea

rafael ferdinand vidic evra

scholes carrick

valencia kagawa nani

rooney​
then still could put out a good second side


lindegaard

smalling jones evans (blackett? or new signing)

cleverley giggs anderson

young hernandez welbeck​


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Tough to keep the scoring prowess of Hernandez on the bench.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Was a beautiful thing watching Kagawa play for us yesterday. Such a good player.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Berbatov is on £80,000 a week, not £100,000+.

Everyone knows we need a CM, even Ferguson has acknowledged, he just doesn't seem to think any are available for a good price. I think we've been interested in Moutinho, Modric and Martinez, just don't believe they're worth the fees being thrown around.

As for Moura, I think he feels that's just a can't miss Ronaldolike talent.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

We should try for Sahin if he is over his injury issues completely...

I'd rather we stuck with Welbeck over Van Persie. He is top class, but I'd much prefer to see a local lad doing well for us.

I have in no way seen enough of Lucas Moura to make a judgement on him, but I'm staggered by the sort of fees being bandied about.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

United should get up on Benayoun.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Modric or Cabaye would be ideal, Eriksen is more an AM than an all rounded or defensive minded midfielder which is what we need tho.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Eriksen is light weight and goes missing far too often at this stage of his development. Plus he wouldn't get games ahead of Kagawa.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

read that arsenal have accepted 20 mil from juve for rvp and that adebayor has gone back on his deal with spurs and is now demanding 180k a week :lmao

staggered that tiote hasn't been mentioned as a potential mid at united more than he has been.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> United should get up on Benayoun.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> staggered that tiote hasn't been mentioned as a potential mid at united more than he has been.


Really agree actually. He can be a bit wasteful at times, but he's a beast in midfield.

Ferguson seems to really rate Carrick in that role though, I mean he was saying he's as good as Modric/Yaya to put that into perspective. It's Scholes who we should really be looking to replace, guy was retired this time last season and now he's pencilled in to start!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

If Carrick had a driving force beside him we would look a lot stronger in the middle. In saying that, I'm delighted we have another season of Paul Scholes to watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*From what I've seen of Lucas he seems an amazing talent and worth taking a risk on but he doesn't seem like he'd be the solution to our CM issue. Modric would have been perfect but that doesn't seem like it'll happen now sadly. If we're lucky to enough to have Fletcher back before Christmas then that could do but obviously that's a doubt and he's also going to take time to get back to his old standard if he can at all.

Still think we're capable of winning the League with Scholes and Carrick in the middle if Vidic and Valencia stay fit but it needs to be fixed if we want to have any genuine success in Europe this season.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I fear for United when Ferguson leaves.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think Fletcher will retire. None of the reports on him inspire confidence. Reminds me a lot of Hargreaves.

I agree T-C that seeing Scholes again is awesome, just really bothers me that we're relying on him as heavily as we are. He was SO good in the second half of last season, but he wont have the time off he had last season which IMO helped him a lot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> I fear for United when Ferguson leaves.


I'm still clinging on to the hope that he is immortal...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ He should get on some of that stuff Scholes and Giggs take -_-

Carrick had a great season last, and I'll take SAF's judgment over a bunch of knee jerk posters on the interwebz :jay2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> I'm still clinging on to the hope that he is immortal...


I look at Scholes (still great, tbf) and Carrick and think that it's not good enough. But then I remember what Ferguson does. He gets more out of players than they actually have. All the time.

I honestly believe United had no right getting 89 points last season. But that damn old man just pulls rabbits out the hat all the time.

Has to be the best ever.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Carrick was brilliant last season, we will have a big issue if he gets an injury though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it also has to point to how weak the rest of the field was really. both manchester teams getting very high point totals, finishing 25 points ahead of the champions league winner. it should be much closer between the top 6 teams this season. but it was meant to be close this past season too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Renegade™ said:


> ^ He should get on some of that stuff Scholes and Giggs take -_-
> 
> Carrick had a great season last, and I'll take SAF's judgment over a bunch of knee jerk posters on the interwebz :jay2


of course you think you played well :torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

carrick did have a good season, people go over the top with the criticism of him. I remember listening to talksport, and the presenter was going on about the midfield of scholes and carrick isnt good enough if they lose against Basel and Bilbao. What they failed to point out was that scholes didnt play in any of those games, and carrick only played 1 half against Bilbao. Im not saying the partnership is the best in the world but its better than people give them credit for.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The problem is we're relying too heavily on them though and they're not good enough to compete with the top teams in Europe. If one of them gets injured then we really are weak in that CM position unless Anderson delivers this season. Don't like the idea of relying so heavily on someone who was retired 12 months ago over the course of a season no matter how great Scholes still is. Carrick's good and he had a good season last year but we need better than him and Scholes to compete with Europe's elite. I'm pretty confident by the end of the transfer window we'll be stronger in that position, even if it's just buying a youngster to provide more cover to them two and develop him for the future.*


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

Coming from a dyed-in-the-wool Blue with a distinct dislike for anyone that wears that Red shirt I would have to say that Michael Carrick was very consistent last season and doesn't get the credit he deserves much of the time. Alot of my match going Red "mates" think highly of him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *The problem is we're relying too heavily on them though and they're not good enough to compete with the top teams in Europe. If one of them gets injured then we really are weak in that CM position unless Anderson delivers this season. Don't like the idea of relying so heavily on someone who was retired 12 months ago over the course of a season no matter how great Scholes still is. Carrick's good and he had a good season last year but we need better than him and Scholes to compete with Europe's elite. I'm pretty confident by the end of the transfer window we'll be stronger in that position, even if it's just buying a youngster to provide more cover to them two and develop him for the future.*


We won't sign a central midfield player this summer. I'm convinced of it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually really like Nick Powell, he's a player I've only seen highlights of but pretty much everyone I've heard who watched a lot of him said he was clearly a class apart in that league. It will be a while before he's able to contribute significantly but in 2-3 years he could be a very good player.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I look at Scholes (still great, tbf) and Carrick and think that it's not good enough. But then I remember what Ferguson does. He gets more out of players than they actually have. All the time.
> 
> I honestly believe United had no right getting 89 points last season. But that damn old man just pulls rabbits out the hat all the time.
> 
> Has to be the best ever.


Bee saying this for ages. Man u while still a great side wouldn't be as good with anyone else at the helm. Fergie is literally a magican. Just to think Man U haven't been great for 2 years now imo but they still won the league in 2011 and would have again if it wasn't for Aguero. The guy is the difference from Man u being good to great. When he goes I can't see anyone having close to the same success. Not straight away anyway


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

When Fergie goes ep will take over and bring :messi and :andres with him.

#dynasty


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Plenty of twitter shit being spouted that a fee has been agreed for Lucas. Then again, it is just twitter shite.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah the Mirror are going with the story that a fee has been agreed, but then again the mirror is one of the most unreliable papers

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/manchester-united-land-lucas-moura-1154311


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That makes no sense. Sao Paulo president said he rejeccted a £27m bid from United. So now he's decided to sell Moura for a million less at £26m? :blatter


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Mirror are a joke.

26m sounds about right though. There's been no really credible sources other than the Sao Paulo's president's statements, and he could be doing that, like many do to drive up price/interest.

Still, I hope, but doubt it's true.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> That makes no sense. Sao Paulo president said he rejeccted a £27m bid from United. So now he's decided to sell Moura for a million less at £26m? :blatter


Could be that Lucas has waived his 20%, so the full transfer fee goes to sao paulo. 

Doubt its true though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ganso has decided he will stay at Santos. Oscar hasn't signed the contract with us yet (it's all that's left to do). Internacional were expected to sign Ganso, allowing them to let Oscar go.

Nothing better happen with our deal here...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> When Fergie goes ep will take over and bring :messi and :andres with him.
> 
> #dynasty


Im convinced :messi and :andres will retire before Fergie leaves

:fergie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Im convinced :messi and :andres will retire before Fergie leaves
> 
> :fergie


Messi will retire in disgust after Penaldo wins the 2013 Ballon Dor and GOATBEBE wins it in 2014.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> City have bought young players as well. 3 of their best players *(Hart*, Kompany, Aguero) were all under 23 when they signed and not in their prime, Silva was only 24 and will probably only improve further.


Yaya Toure deserves to be there instead of Hart tbh. Toure was fantastic for City last season.



Seabs said:


> *There's zero point in paying £15m odd for a player like RVP when we're probably going to be playing just one up front this season and we've already got Rooney who's as good, probably better than him and we have Welbeck and Chicarito still coming through who we'll benefit long term more by playing than hoping to get a good season or two out of playing RVP and then being back to square one with an under-developed Welbeck and Chicarito.
> *


Lol, no way. I don´t think there is any doubt that RVP is a better player than Rooney atm.

Still United do not need a 29 injury prone player. Rooney, Welbeck and Hernandez is good enough for them. They do not need RVP. They obviously need a CM.



Joel said:


> I fear for United when Ferguson leaves.


Yeah. Ferguson is a fucking great manager. He is the reason why they won the league title in 2011 and competed for it in last season. He will not be replaced easily. I expect United to really struggle once he retires.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Lol, no way. I don´t think there is any doubt that RVP is a better player than Rooney atm.
> .


eh? RVP only scored 2 more goals that rooney last season, and RVP played 4 more games than rooney, and the majority of them came early in the season, as his form dropped in the second half of the season. I would much rather have rooney than RVP



and :mark:



> SAF on Moura: "We haven't reached an agreement - we've shown interest.Until such time we reach an agreement we can't say he's ours"
> 
> "We're not lying on our backsides doing nothing. We're trying hard to bring other players to the club."


at least he has confirmed there is interest


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Yaya Toure deserves to be there instead of Hart tbh. Toure was fantastic for City last season.


Yaya Toure is 27 :kenny


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney has a better goal to games ratio with United than RVP has for Arsenal in the premier league. Not sure how anyone could say RVP is definitely better. RVP had a better season last season, just about IMO but still wouldn't say he's better.

Nice to see there is still confirmed interest in Moura, still can't see it happening though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

united_07 said:


> eh? RVP only scored 2 more goals that rooney last season, and RVP played 4 more games than rooney, and the majority of them came early in the season, as his form dropped in the second half of the season. I would much rather have rooney than RVP


Of course you would rather have Rooney than RVP. You are a United fan to begin with. Plus Rooney is younger and less injury prone than RVP. Still that does not change the fact that RVP is a better player than Rooney. 



Seb said:


> Yaya Toure is 27 :kenny


Didnt you say best player? Or did i read wrong?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Didnt you say best player? Or did i read wrong?


he said 3 of their best, not their 3 best. And the convo was about young players.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Of course you would rather have Rooney than RVP. You are a United fan to begin with. Plus Rooney is younger and less injury prone than RVP. Still that does not change the fact that RVP is a better player than Rooney.


Rooney has been a better player than RvP for years, up until last season, when Rooney was still fantastic but RvP was slightly better. Don't forget Rooney also played games in central midfield last season, where he's got less chance of scoring goals, but nevertheless he was still playing very well.



> Didnt you say best player? Or did i read wrong?


I said City signed a lot of their best players before their prime and under the age of 23, Toure is one of what I would call the big 5 at City - Hart, Aguero, Kompany, Silva, Toure, but they bought him when he was 27. Having said that, he played the best football of his career last season, no question.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Is Tevez going to stay at City or is he going to leave? I am not sure if he will get many chances to play next season as they have Balotelli and Aguero. Dzeko was linked to some other clubs too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Can't see Tevez leaving anymore tbh. Even though Dzeko has said he isn't leaving id still say he will be the first out of the door.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Nobody will pay Dzeko's wages, he will be very hard to shift. Tevez could collect a good pay packet anywhere really. If they get Van Persie, I expect they will try to offload someone anyway.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm get worried with everything coming out about Lucas Moura, the guy looks like a phenomenal talent and if United pick him up it will be further proof that Arsenal are miles behind the rest of the league. Imagine if they land RVP too, they'll be incredible.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

perhaps united could send Bebe on loan to arsenal as part of the RVP deal, that would make thing fair


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Interesting words from Wenger this morning. He usually bullshits when talking about transfers so it's hard to decipher, but from what he said I imagine RvP will definitely be leaving shortly - definitely for the best now - and that there is at least something to the Cazorla rumours.

On the Rooney/RvP question - RvP is a better player all around now. You can't debate that this year. It has been hard to compare both players in recent years, as RvP has been plagued by injuries. Last year was his first full year and he had a much better year than Rooney, in a team that wasn't on United's level. There's no doubt about it though, if those two were in the same attack, they'd be unstoppable in attack. That's why Fergie might not pass up the opportunity of signing him. Although I still doubt he'll be going there, as they still need a central midfielder desperately, and it looks as though he's dropping more big money on Lucas Moura. For United fans, I'd check Tim Vickery's comments on him. Extremely talented - no doubt about that, but for the price touted of upwards £30m, that's crazy for someone as unpolished as that. The money could be spent better elsewhere in the side.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the only way a striker leaves is if we really move hard for rvp, and in that case, tevez moves before dzeko. dzeko has height, which none of our other strikers do. i'd hate to see him leave, he seems like a really nice guy who tries hard, but our system through the middle doesn't work to his best attributes (heading, finishing in the box.) on his day he is a world class finisher, when he's not he has some of the worst first touches i've ever seen.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I was one of the few defending Dzeko on here when he was going through his awful run. I think he should leave, but not sure he'd be willing to take the pay cut. If used as the focal point of a team, I think he'd be a 20-30 goal a season striker easily. He was immense with Wolfsburg, he also scored probably the most important goal of the season, even though Aguero gets all the glory.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> I was one of the few defending Dzeko on here when he was going through his awful run. I think he should leave, but not sure he'd be willing to take the pay cut. If used as the focal point of a team, I think he'd be a 20-30 goal a season striker easily. He was immense with Wolfsburg, he also scored probably the most important goal of the season, even though Aguero gets all the glory.


Players dont have to take the pay cut anymore, City can pay the difference till that contract runs out if they really wanna shift him of the books. People seem to forget this fact. Same with Adebayor, Santa Cruz, whoever they need to shift.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not when adebayor is demanding more from spurs what then what he's on now :lol

crocky needs to go. nothing against him personally, he seems like a nice guy who actually wants to play, but 17 mil for a guy who was injured when we signed him is possibly the worst transfer ever. he'd do alright at a qpr/stoke kinda club imo, but it'd be nice if he could get to betis.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

When looking at players demanding more money from new clubs, when they are on ridiculous fees, makes me wonder, why?

Adebayor earns about £150k, times that up by 52, thats err £7.8m. Spurs will want him to cut down to £5.2m roughly. So, what exactly does one person need £2.5m for anyway? He would of paid off his houses, his cars, his families debts. A cut doesn't hurt his lifestyle. Terrible people.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> When looking at players demanding more money from new clubs, when they are on ridiculous fees, makes me wonder, why?
> 
> Adebayor earns about £150k, times that up by 52, thats err £7.8m. Spurs will want him to cut down to £5.2m roughly. So, what exactly does one person need £2.5m for anyway? He would of paid off his houses, his cars, his families debts. A cut doesn't hurt his lifestyle. Terrible people.


A greedy person can never get enough. Adebayor is a prime example of that.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't see Wenger letting RVP go to United regardless, it'll come down to City or Juventus. Arsenal should cut their losses so they cant hit the market with the cash they get. there shaping up to a nice first XI without RVP, might as well stregthen the defence and bench asap. 

As for him coming to City, i'm not convinced he the type of Striker we should be looking for, dont get me wrong the boys World Class, but we have Tevez, Ageuro, Silva all playing in the same space with RVP to slot into the team as well, i presonally thought we should be looking for a forward line player, Cavani, Benzema, a bit of pace. We've got in Fm terms..

Deep Lying Forward - Ageuro/Tevez
Target Man - Dezko
Enigma - Balotelli

I was hoping for a quick forward, a winger and a possible CB to come in as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't believe it's going to take an Arsenal fan to defend Adebayor but here goes. Adebayor, like a lot of other 'supposedly' greedy African players (Eto'o being a prime example), give a huge amount of money back to the communities which they grew up in. It's players like Adebayor and Eto'o that truly know the value of a dollar, and if they can maximise the amount of money they can make in their footballing career, then what's wrong with that? Football is a short career, so if your good at football, you'll want to make big money, to secure the future of your family. The vast majority of people in everyday life are motivated by money to, so why should it be different for footballers?

I don't have a problem with footballers making big money. The money is there in the game, so if the money doesn't go to the footballers, then it'll go to the directors. So personally I'm all for footballers making good money. They entertain millions upon millions of people, so just like big name actors will make big money being in films, footballers should make big money too. If you really have a problem with top level footballers making astronomical amounts of money, then there's a very simple solution for you. Watch lower level football. Don't buy watch the Premier League or the Champions League, because every time you do, you're lining these players pockets.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Footballers are always the scapegoats for the high salarys people get in the entertainment industry. People will always complain about what Rooney et al earn per week but never complain about what Tom Cruise or Brad Pitt earn per movie.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

There not just paid for football, there essentially paid for the lack of life that goes with the job, would someone have tried to kidnap Beckhams kids if he was on £1,000 a week playing in the 3rd division? As well as the press intrsuion the commitments the club can send you on for charity and sponsorship, club profile excursions, intervews etc


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *I'm get worried with everything coming out about Lucas Moura, the guy looks like a phenomenal talent and if United pick him up it will be further proof that Arsenal are miles behind the rest of the league. Imagine if they land RVP too, they'll be incredible.*


I wouldn't worry about Moura going to United. That United fan who went off in a huff the other week who obviously had inside knowledge on United's finances said they don't have much money to spend and they weren't after him.

I wish he was still posting in this thread today just to see his reaction.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Rumors going around that Oscar will sign the contract on Friday. Not gonna lie, I don't think I've ever seen him play. Do you guys think he's gonna be a signing that's gonna take effect in the first team this season, or one for the future?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

He looked good for Brazil on friday so i can see him making an impact for chelsea this season


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He isn't going to agree to come to Chelsea to sit on the bench when he's a starter for Brazil.

He has the talent to run the show for us. But it all depends on how he takes to England and adapts to the Premier League.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> Everton have agreed a £1 million fee with New York Red Bulls for the transfer of Tim Cahill, according to reports


Pretty good. :cahill


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> I wouldn't worry about Moura going to United. That United fan who went off in a huff the other week who obviously had inside knowledge on United's finances said they don't have much money to spend and they weren't after him.
> 
> I wish he was still posting in this thread today just to see his reaction.


Same here lol. he was such an idiot


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chelsea should sign more attacking players and continue to ignore their centre mids, striker and right back situation.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Timmy Cahill to New York gives me a team to support in the MLS :hb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cazorla will be a great signing for Arsenal, for those not familiar he's basically a clone of David Beckham - not so pacy right sided midfielder, cuts inside a lot, brilliant passer (obviously, he's Spanish), puts in lots of whipped balls and is probably the best direct free kick taker in the world at the moment.

This was one of my :mark: moments of last season:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> chelsea should sign more attacking players and continue to ignore their centre mids, striker and right back situation.


Same with United. I don't get why they want Moura when they so need a central midfielder. What's their formation going to be next year?

De Gea

Rafael - Vidic - Ferdinand - Evra

Carrick



Valencia - Kagawa - Moura - Young

Rooney​If they get RVP they can just fuck Carrick off and have no midfield at all.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Always been a fan of cahill, so i may have to check out New york out.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Cazorla will be a great signing for Arsenal, for those not familiar he's basically a clone of David Beckham - not so pacy right sided midfielder, cuts inside a lot, brilliant passer (obviously, he's Spanish), puts in lots of whipped balls and is probably the best direct free kick taker in the world at the moment.
> 
> This was one of my :mark: moments of last season:


I'd say Cazorla is the best signing for Arsenal so far, absolutely love him as a player.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wait Arsenal have signed Cazorla? 

A world class midfielder in his prime doesn't seem like signing Arsenal would make.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

No they've not. Malaga have said there's nothing to it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Didn't think Arsenal had signed him, but what a signing he'd be if they, or any team really for that matter, have.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bit of a stretch to say he's world class. Although he did score the most long shots in La Liga last season and the most free-kicks in the top European Leagues.

Malaga haven't been paying his wages, so I expect the deal to happen.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

According to some Argentinian twitter page united are going to offer $7m for Ezequiel Cirigliano, a 19 year old central midfielder, but his release clause is $15m. tbh i havent even heard of him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> According to some Argentinian twitter page united are going to offer $7m for Ezequiel Cirigliano, a 19 year old central midfielder, but his release clause is $15m. tbh i havent even heard of him


Bebe V2


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Until the Cazorla deal is announced on arsenal.com and confirmed by Malaga, I am not holding my breath. Will probably turn into a Juan Mata mark 2 situation where we fail to close the deal and he moves to a rival instead. 

Pardon my pessimism but I am just not convinced.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Cazorla is the best player in Spain not playing for the big two. Would be an unreal signing for anyone.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Cahill leaving Everton?


Sunderland fans everywhere will be rejoicing. The bastard never stopped scoring against us :downing


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T-C said:


> Cazorla is the best player in Spain not playing for the big two. Would be an unreal signing for anyone.












Not even close.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I prefer Cazorla. Last season he would of been in my team of the season across Europe. 

Falcao is great, but Cazorla carried the attack of that Malaga side at times to the Champions League.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I wouldn't give him that much acclaim, Malaga have some other very good players (Rondon) and took advantage of a very topsy-turvy race for 4th - Bilbao fell away at the end when they went far in the Europa League, Levante didn't pick up enough points in the middle of the season, Atletico came on strong too late, and Espanyol were never really good enough. He had a very good season, but I wouldn't say one better than Falcao, Alba, or Ballesteros. I'd probably slot him in alongside players like Michu, Courtois and Siqueira, who all had brilliant seasons too.

As for Falcao, he practically kept Atletico out of a relegation battle when Manzano was in charge, and then guided them to the Europa League win with a stunning performance in the final, as well as almost a CL berth in the league, scoring a shit-ton of goals in the process, plenty of which were just Godly finishes, and I remember him scoring from corners against Madrid late on in the season and in the game against Barcelona where Messi scored that outrageous free-kick.

He would be a brilliant buy for Arsenal though, given that he can really play both out on the right and in the centre of midfield, he's better than Arteta for sure but the two of them with Wilshere looks like a tasty midfield.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I thought Rondon was exceptionally hit and miss last season. Cazorla was consistently great and was by miles Malaga's best player, miles. And regardless of the reasons you gave for them finishing fourth, they still did it. He would walk in to basically any team in Europe that isn't the top two in Spain in my opinion.

I would agree with Falcao and Cazorla being in the top two outside the big two last season, Alba however was not as good as you are saying, there is a huge lack of good left backs in world football at the moment though. Ballesteros is a fantastic story, and he had a wonderful season, but to say he was better than Cazorla last season is a bit mad. 

He couldn't play in Arteta's position, he could play ahead of him in the position Ramsey played in most of last season, but you would be limiting him if he played in one of the deeper roles.

Also Michu will be a great buy for Swansea.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not saying he wasn't their best player, he was and he's a top player, but saying he would walk into any team that isn't Madrid or Barca is way over the top. He definitely wouldn't play ahead of Arteta, he's a wide player, but also he's versatile enough to fit into a midfield three. As for Alba, he had an outstanding season and then an outstanding Euro's and has gone from an unknown to arguably the world's second best left back in 12 months, and Ballesteros, like he was the season before, was probably worthy of a place in the team of the season, and for someone his age and given the quality of the players that surround him, his performances deserve extremely high praise. Saying Cazorla is better than Falcao however _is_ mad.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We won't get Cazorla.

Dat confidence in :wenger


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Actually i've decided you can just chuck Walcott out the team and put Cazorla on the right, Podolski on the left, and Van Persie :troll Giroud in the middle.

Midfield 3 of Arteta and Wilshere (if he isn't another Hargreaves) sitting deep with OX in front of them. Lovely.

Edit @ T-C Well he wouldn't get in your team, I wouldn't have him ahead of Toni Valencia.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Alba was very good, but having watched every Valencia game last season I am confident that Mathieu will do fine in his place. Mathieu being in front of Alba helped him no end last season. He will be perfect at Barca because they will have the ball the whole time so protection won't be a big issue, but Mathieu was great for him last season. Also the way he treated Valencia was immensely shitty.

Ballesteros is a top man, for a man of his build and age his pace is phenomenal. I am more than happy to give him all the praise in the world.

Which other teams would Cazorla not get into out of interest? He is a better player than Valencia.

Also, watch this and tell me that he can't play the free role behind the striker, he is much more than just a wide man.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

There is no question, Arsenal would have a dynamite attack with Cazorla in. 

If we bring in Cazorla, I just eat RVP's final year. Let him stay for his final deal, and make a run at the title. Forget the 15-20 million.

Podol/OX ----- RVP/Giroud ----- Walcott/Cazorla

-------------- Arteta/Ramsey ------------------

-------- Song/Rosicky - Wilshere/Diaby/Frimp --

Gibbs --- Per/Kos --- Vermaelen --- Sagna -----

Feel like we'd be a team in contention. 

Thought, another solid defender would be nice. Preferably one who could play CB and RB.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I suppose there is a shortage of top quality right-wingers atm, but I wouldn't say he's better than Nani or Valencia though, to throw two examples out there. I'm well aware he can play inside, I did mention that in my original post about him, the Scotland game is another example where he was practically playing central midfield for the whole game.

I also completely forgot about Javi Martinez, who is a player in La Liga I would consider better than Cazorla, as well as Llorente, who really deserved to be starting for Spain at the Euro's, but obviously that didn't matter in the end. As a Man Utd fan though i'm sure I don't need to sell the quality of the Athletic players to you anyway ique2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Neither were as influential in success as Cazorla last season is what I'm getting at. The special thing about the Athletic team is their togetherness, Bielsa and the work ethic. Such a high work rate that it did them in come the end of the season. Both are great players, Cazorla was special last season though, one of the few players I went out of my way to watch.

On Malaga; once Hierro left his post there it should have been clear that something was wrong. He obviously knew what was happening.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well that's definitely arguable given that he was Malaga's best player and obviously they reached the Champions League. He's still a long way off Falcao though.

I don't like down-playing his ability for post after post, I do rate him very highly, i've already compared him to Beckham and labelled him the best dead ball specialist in the world. I hope the deal happens, because Arsenal need high calibre players if they're going to do anything without RvP next year.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It's a good move for Arsenal anyway if it happens, I'm surprised city haven't been linked.

I'm still waiting on the Sahin to United rumours to start... he needs to wise up and realise he is far too good to be sitting on Madrid's over-stacked bench.

Have you seen what that dickhead Raiola has been saying about Cavani as well? No chance will De Laurentiis take kindly to that, unless someone has incredibly stupid money to throw at him.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

someone on twitter was linking city to him. :side:

TWITTER! :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We've signed Sergio Araujo on loan with an option to buy apparently. 

No idea who he is.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think he's from monchengladbach.

he was decent for me in fifa11 when i had a career mode season with them. :side: 

if not the same guy, ignore.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> We've signed Sergio Araujo on loan with an option to buy apparently.
> 
> No idea who he is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so do we need cazorla or not?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sergio Araujo is boss for me on FM.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> I think he's from monchengladbach.
> 
> he was decent for me in fifa11 when i had a career mode season with them. :side:
> 
> if not the same guy, ignore.


Apparently he's from Boca Juniors. 

Chelsea have signed Thor Hazard (Eden's brother). If they manage to sign Hulk they will have 1/2 The Avengers assembled.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Too bad we let Black Widow go .


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Nederlandish media reporting that Nigel De Jong has agreed to terms with Bayern and is already searching for a house at Munich.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Too bad we let *Black* Widow go .


:terry


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

T-C said:


> Cazorla is the best player in Spain not playing for the big two. Would be an unreal signing for anyone.


I agree with this statement. Well maybe not the best period, but he was the best last season. Although it's worth noting I've never been a big Falcao fan.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Real admit Modric interest, Kaka could be leaving


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that makes no sense

thats like chelsea saying we dont need modric because we signed marin


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.portsmouthfc.co.uk/squad/first-team.aspx

and you thought your club needed some new signings this summer :torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

7 more now than there will be come august.

ben-haim being absolute garbage, on 36k a week and refusing to leave to help save the club. what a man.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Ben Haim is supposed to be on 30,000 a week .( damn Snrub.)

Ouch for Portsmouth.

Bet Kanu isn't cheap as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I heard Ben Haim was on 2M a year which would be 38K a week.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn Pompy. Shame about the club they will be gone in a weeks time no doubt. Just been one bad thing after another with them


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

If Portsmouth are liquidated, who replaces them in League 1?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Rangers.

FA Cup final to liquidated in 3 years. I'd say blame Harry Redknapp's and that other guy, chairman, Mandzukic or something? Obviously paying ben Haim 2m a year doesn't help. So blame Avram Grant, too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You mean Mandaric?

Maybe you should be throwing the blame at Sasha Gaydamak who bled the club dry while he was there and then left and has been claiming money off the club ever since, or Al-Fahim who replaced him and then instantly sold on to another Arab owner called Ali Al-Faraj, who no-one is sure even exists. I lost track of the situation after that but you really couldn't make it up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they've had some disgusting owners who have just absolutely fucked over the fans of a proud club. promised them big money, big players, and then failed to deliver and ran away after signing guys like kanu (who wants 3 mil in backpay and bonuses, money which pompey obviously doesn't have) and ben-haim, amongst plenty others who have obviously left the club. how some of these owners/takeovers get approved is beyond me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

sounds to me like portsmouth just got







'd


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The whole Portsmouth situation worries me that we could end up in the same situation with our clueless owners. They clearly don't want to put money in and have taken the money we got for Jones & Samba (£32m) in total and we've not had a penny of it reinvested. They got Nelsen, Roberts, Andrews, Grella & Salgado off the wage bill and even forced Kean not to play Salgado or Roberts as they had clauses in their contract that would see them get another one. The BRFC action group are meeting the Football League today to carry on the investigation into the takeover. They already met the Premier League not long ago with Jack Straw. The sooner those cunts & Kean are gone the better. I'm so glad Big Sam's suing them too as well as Kean.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

It's OFFICIAL! Chelsea sign Oscar! YES! YES!YES! YES!YES! YES!YES! YES!












> Chelsea have completed the
> signing of Internacional
> midfielder Oscar.
> The Blues confirmed the deal on
> ...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

25 million euros, not pounds


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chris Wondolowski to Chelsea.

You heard it here first.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol fucking Chelsea. 

I'm actually jelly of the amount of quality they are buying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a team that has MRLSH as a starter cannot be taken seriously.

plus who plays on the right? surely it's hazard/mata from left to behind the striker, but does oscar play in the right at all?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> a team that has MRLSH as a starter cannot be taken seriously.
> 
> plus who plays on the right? surely it's hazard/mata from left to behind the striker, but does oscar play in the right at all?


Hulk will play on the right of course. Watch this space :side:

MLS All Stars > European Champions

Does that finally mean America > Europe?!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

turnbull keeping up his quota of being involved in games where 3 goals or more are scored


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Just finished watching Liverpool/Roma

Was quite an entertaining match. Roma looked better when going forward and put their chances away, which was the difference at the end of the match. Was really impressed with Jonjo as he was heavily involved in pretty much everything first half. Aquilani looked good but not great. Great to see Lucas playing again. I've been really impressed with Suso as he reminds of Silva a lot of the time and have high hopes for the lad. Pacheco was good as well.

Can't wait to see Borini.

Not sure about us being heavily linked to Joe Allen. Do we really need another Midfielder?

Chelsea look to have a strong side next season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> 25 million euros, not pounds


Nope

Infostrada Sports ‏@InfostradaLive
By signing Oscar for €32m, Chelsea have now spent around 82m in this transfer window, second highest behind PSG's 100m.

Come on now, you're a Chelsea fan, no need to be coy about money :ksi1


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea should just forget about central/defensive mids and go all out next season

Cech

Ivanovic Terry Cahill/Luiz Cole

NO ONE HERE

Marin Oscar Lampard Hazard Mata

Torres


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Are Chelsea going to adopt the Spain tactics of dropping Torres for a midfielder?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah they're going to line up like

Cech

Ivanovic Terry Luiz Cole

Lampard 

Marin Ramires Oscar Hazard Mata

4-1-5


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> Nope
> 
> Infostrada Sports ‏@InfostradaLive
> By signing Oscar for €32m, Chelsea have now spent around 82m in this transfer window, second highest behind PSG's 100m.
> ...





> #Internacional have confirmed the transfer of Oscar to #CFC, but the transfer fee is being reported here as 25m Euros, not 25m pounds.


According to the sky sports correspondent from brazil

Not sure which it is though


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DESTRUCT said:


> Just finished watching Liverpool/Roma
> 
> Was quite an entertaining match. Roma looked better when going forward and put their chances away, which was the difference at the end of the match. Was really impressed with Jonjo as he was heavily involved in pretty much everything first half. Aquilani looked good but not great. Great to see Lucas playing again. I've been really impressed with Suso as he reminds of Silva a lot of the time and have high hopes for the lad. Pacheco was good as well.
> 
> ...


Well last year around this time we had Stevie, Hendo, Adam, Spearing, Shelvey, Aquailani & Lucas fighting for 2 spots. We loaned 2 of them out and that fucked us over hardcore. Frankly I rather we had the depth. At most loan/Sell Spearing and keep the rest 

Chelsea going forward is beastly. If Torres can keep up what he produced at the end of last season I'd defo say they should finish 3rd with Ease. Although they need to really need to stop trying to get attackers and actually get some defensive players in.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd prefer a quality winger over another CM


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

But we have :downing & Joe 'Better than Messi' Cole


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

which is why i want a quality winger :kobe2


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

It's not like a club as big as Liverpool can depend on players like Aquilani and Shelvey for its midfield though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Key to chelsea is that our defence usually sit ultra deep, so thats why i often worry about the link between defence and attack


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I wanks furiously over prospect of a new player.

Gill gives annual united have money to spend speech.

Fergie comes out and says he's happy with the squad

CM gets raped all season.


All seems about right.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> It's not like a club as big as Liverpool can depend on players like Aquilani and Shelvey for its midfield though.


i agree but if it comes cown to it i'd rather have a quality winger so we're not relying on Downing, Bellamy and Cole, over a CM who has Lucas, Gerrard, Aqua, HENDO, spearing, shelvey etc to compete with. Wouldn't be unhappy signing Allen though.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Speaking of overpriced Liverpool signings, I think I've figured out why EGame hates Andy Carroll so much.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Chelsea signing Oscar for 25 million seems like bit of a gamble.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Apparently West Ham offered 17,000,000 for Andy Carroll. I reckon he'd do very well moving there, he's works quite well with Kevin Nolan.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

17 mil? i'd take that. buy allen and a winger. Play pacheco more, play RAHEEM more.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-agent-arrives-in-england-for-liverpool-talks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently it's spurs.

cazorla talks stumble with arsenal, not willing to meet malaga's evaluation of 20 mil


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i really want ramirez, fuck spurs.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Any news on Debuchy or M'Vila? Haven't really seen anything recently..


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rush said:


> 17 mil? i'd take that. buy allen and a winger. Play pacheco more, play RAHEEM more.


The news the other day was Rodgers wants to send Sterling out on loan this season.



Fargerov said:


> Any news on Debuchy or M'Vila? Haven't really seen anything recently..


Just speculation but Lille have signed a right back which would seem to suggest they're preparing to sell Debuchy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i wouldn't mind him out on loan. As long as he's getting some first team football, would be good for his development.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd pay 20 million for Carzola.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Raheem on loan would be a good move. Play Pacheco though.

Don't think we are getting Ramirez even though he would be an awesome signing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I really don't think Ramirez would suit England too well, certainly not straight away anyway. He seems to prefer a slower tempo the times I've seen him.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lets get cazorla and ramirez


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I very much doubt we wouldn't be willing to pay 20M for Cazorla. We're cash rich at the moment. The stumbling block is likely coming from Malaga's end.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours coming from Spain that Sahin is going to go on loan to arsenal for the season


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Bananas said:


> I very much doubt we wouldn't be willing to pay 20M for Cazorla. We're cash rich at the moment. The stumbling block is likely coming from Malaga's end.


i have no doubt that its coming from arsenal trying to get him for as cheap as possible.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

united_07 said:


> *Rumours coming from Spain* that Sahin is going to go on loan to arsenal for the season


Translated, bullshit coming from Spain!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Rumours coming from Spain that Sahin is going to go on loan to arsenal for the season


I know, but :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Since when is Redead Lifetime Premium?

Oh, OSCAR.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> 17 mil? i'd take that. buy allen and a winger. Play pacheco more, play RAHEEM more.


This plz. Although I wouldnt mind RAHEEM going on loan either as long as he is getting more playing time. Dani really should be played more though been liking him for years now. 

Also heard rumors of Spurs being in for Allen. :lmao man they seem to be linked with whoever we are 

As for Carzola & Nuhin Arsenal would be pretty beastly if they get both. Even if RVP leaves. Can't see either of them coming true though


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

united_07 said:


> Rumours coming from Spain that Sahin is going to go on loan to arsenal for the season


I'll faint if this happen. :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

spurs are in for allen? so they just want anyone we want do they? :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shame they wasnt doing that last year. Then maybe they would have signed Adam & :downing


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is Spurs transfer policy buy who Liverpool want? We should make a bid for Heskey and titus bramble just to see if they make a bid lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Rumours coming from Spain that Sahin is going to go on loan to arsenal for the season


Fucking typical, can we get song then.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Rumours coming from Spain that Sahin is going to go on loan to arsenal for the season


Already rubbished by Wenger just after the Man City game. 

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/2896...-plays-down-sahin-rumours?source=breakingnews

Then again he isn't exactly honest Joe when it comes to transfers. 

Cazorla and Sahin would be bloody brilliant if both deals materialise.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wenger never shows his hand.

however. in the end, i do not expect to see Cazorla or Sahin in London. which is sad, becasue if we somehow got both...we legit contend for the league title.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> wenger never shows his hand.
> 
> however. in the end, i do not expect to see Cazorla or Sahin in London. which is sad, becasue if we somehow got both...we legit contend for the league title.


No no they may well end up in London. Just unfortunately in Blue or White shirts

Malaga want 20 mil quid too which I seriously doubt AW will stump up regardless of how much he likes Cazorla.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How much is Wenger willing to pay? My guess is no more than £15m. Frankly Malaga could ask more than that for the guy. He really should just break the bank and get him


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.sport.co.uk/news/Football/79109/Mancini_says_news_on_new_players_soon.aspx

Finally, I'll take Javi Martinez, Edison Cavani and Marek Hamsik please?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

> Dutch correspondent Van Der Kraan: "Robin van Persie has ALWAYS been very happy in England, and he has never said he wants to leave #AFC
> 
> Van der Kraan on RvP: "He's been training very well, he's happy with the new players, i've been in contact with him and he's very positive


wtf? Ive always wanted to believe RVP said "Buy decent players or I go"

Maybe he's waiting on the Cazorla news?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

or maybe, just maybe, he actually is happy and all the press speculation is bullshit? Yeah, I'm more inclined to believe that.

Matias Fernandez joins Fiorentina from Sporting Lisbon. Good signing for them, they also have Emiliano Viviano and Francesco Della Rocca on loan from Palermo and have Mattia Cassani signed to a permanent deal after his loan last season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ool-sell-alberto-1181953#.UBRjnwV1bcM.twitter

Liverpool have agreed to offload Italian flop Alberto Aquilani to Fiorentina for £7million, according to The People.

Kop boss Brendan Rodgers shipped out the midfielder to the Serie A side as he quickly looks to put his own stamp on the squad.

Aquilani has been a disaster for Liverpool since arriving for £20m from Roma in 2009. After struggling for fitness and form, he was loaned out to AC Milan last season.

The midfielder has played in a couple of pre-season games but did not figure in Rodgers’ plans for next season. Rodgers also wants to make way for a new midfield capture – and 28-year-old Aquilani’s £100k-a-week wages going off the payroll will help.

The new Anfield chief is keen to push on with a bid for Swansea’s Team GB midfielder Joe Allen but will not meet the Swans’ £15m valuation.

Rodgers hopes he can land Allen for around £9m and find a way round his ‘vow’ of not going back to the Welsh club for players. The Allen move will also be difficult as Swansea want a replacement teed up first.

Bolton’s Mark Davies is in their sights, despite him being labelled ‘not for sale’


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'll wait until LFC confirms it but wouldnt surprise me if true. Although I would have liked to have kept him on this season. reckon he could have done well in the new system.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Aquilani didn't play in the Spurs friendly but not suprised he's leaving.

Id rather have Aquilani than Adam.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Lucas commenting after his game at old trafford today



> “The fans screaming my name was a very pleasant surprise, I was glad,” Lucas told ESPN Brazil. “I tried to do something in the little time I had to play, but most important is that we won and we qualified. The stadium and wonderful, it has a wonderful structure, it is fantastic. For me it was very cool. But now I’m focused on the selection. After that, I will address my future calmly. At the moment, I am player from Sao Paulo and I’m focused on the Olympics.”
> Lucas claimed that his agent, Wagner Ribeiro, is dealing with any possible transfer, and that any details aren’t passed on to him whilst he’s playing in the Olympics.
> “I do not want to worry about it,” he added. “I’m quiet about it because I am still very young. After the Olympics is over I will decide what to do. If I stay at Sao Paulo, I will still be happy.”


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ron Gourlay (Chelsea Chief Executive:



> If the right players become available at the right time we will sign them. We’ve done that and we are still continuing to look at one or two positions and we will see how that develops over the next couple of weeks.


What were you saying about Chelsea not spending more money CGS? :side: If Levy told us he would sell Modric to us before the Oscar signing, we'd have done it regardless of buying Hazard already. Money was never the issue.

Happy with how things turned out though. Modric is definitely world class, but Oscar's potential is scary and he's already the guy that most of the plays go through for Brazil. Oscar ran the first game and Neymar killed it. Neymar ran the second game and Oscar killed it. These two are something else.

The two positions I'd like to see the money spent on are striker and right back. Don't see Torres doing much still and right back is light.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally Id rather have Oscar on my team rather than neymar

neymar is absolute buckets of talent, but Oscar's discipline, defensive work, workrate, passing and reading of the game is absolutely incredible for someone so young

the defining moment for me was his backheel against egypt. Neymar kept time after time, refusing to pass, stalling play for needless showboating, and cutting in to get more attention on himself. Oscar rarely did anything flashy, except for that backheel. He shows tremendous discipline that he has so much skills, but he only uses them IF they help the game. backheel was the perfect option for that pass

thats the mark of a special player.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To be fair Joel I didn't say you wouldnt spend more more. Just that you wouldn't spend £35m more on Modric :side:. With all the money you've spent (Close to £200m in 2 years I believe) I can't still can't see you putting forward even more than an extra £15-20m on a player. Especially when you've also got to look at other positions. Granted though Oscar was £25m but still £10m less than Modric.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Personally Id rather have Oscar on my team rather than neymar
> 
> neymar is absolute buckets of talent, but Oscar's discipline, defensive work, workrate, passing and reading of the game is absolutely incredible for someone so young
> 
> ...


I think Neymar just feels like he has to be more than an effective footballer. He feels like he has to entertain the crowd, due to heaps of praise that has been thrown on him by Pele and the whole of Brazil. Remember, he is still a very young man and he has more or less carries the hopes of the whole Brazilian nation. In a few years he will learn when to use his skill and when not to. Probably when he moves to Barca and sees how Messi plays up close.

Oscar has it easier, because all the hype is on Neymar. There is pressure on him since he wears the #10, but still it's not the same as Neymar's situation. Oscar is very mature for his age though. He is the one who has to control the game for Brazil, so he's had to mature very fast. He seems to have everything except pace. Thankfully he doesn't really need it anyway. May take him a while to adapt to the Premier League, but when he does, watch out.



Chain Gang solider said:


> To be fair Joel I didn't say you wouldnt spend more more. Just that you wouldn't spend £35m more on Modric :side:. With all the money you've spent (Close to £200m in 2 years I believe) I can't still can't see you putting forward even more than an extra £15-20m on a player. Especially when you've also got to look at other positions. Granted though Oscar was £25m but still £10m less than Modric.


We're going to spend more than £10m before the window closes, so it exceeds the extra £10m that would have made the £35m for Modric :

The squad needed rebuilding desperately and this summer made the most sense to do it. Plus, all the players we have brought in are very young. If they all adapt well, we won't have to spend a lot in the next few windows.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Joel..a mod. Redeadending....a premie.

What is this section coming to? Effing Chelskis.

#realtalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Roman clearly trying to Buy WF Mikey. Starting with The Chelski Guys 



Joel said:


> We're going to spend more than £10m before the window closes, so it exceeds the extra £10m that would have made the £35m for Modric :
> 
> The squad needed rebuilding desperately and this summer made the most sense to do it. Plus, all the players we have brought in are very young. If they all adapt well, we won't have to spend a lot in the next few windows.


Like I said I saw you spending more just not £35m on Modric alone while other positions needed to be taken care off. To this day I have been right on that fact :side: 

No doubt more money will be spent but considering at the point you said it everywhere was running with "Hulk to Chelsea Done for £38m" I had even more reason to believe Modric for £35m was a fairytale. Right now I'll be surprised if you spend more than £15-20m on one player alone in the window. Can see Max £40m being Splashed. Anymore and It's pretty much just throwing money around for the sake of it or overspending for no reason.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

roman not just rebuilding the team, but strengthening the forum too










and yeah, i guess neymar has it rough. immense talent though. but so unfocused


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Joel..a mod. Redeadending....a premie.
> 
> What is this section coming to? Effing Chelskis.
> 
> #realtalk


where is my promotion?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Like I said I saw you spending more just not £35m on Modric alone while other positions needed to be taken care off. To this day I have been right on that fact :side:
> 
> No doubt more money will be spent but considering at the point you said it everywhere was running with "Hulk to Chelsea Done for £38m" I had even more reason to believe Modric for £35m was a fairytale. Right now I'll be surprised if you spend more than £15-20m on one player alone in the window. Can see Max £40m being Splashed. Anymore and It's pretty much just throwing money around for the sake of it or overspending for no reason.


I guess we will never really know, because the reason why Chelsea can't get Modric is because Levy refuses to sell to English. Really don't get what is so hard to believe that Chelsea wouldn't have paid the £35m for him though. This is Chelsea we're talking about. A club that has overspent since Abramovich came in. A player that Roman personally wanted. A club that just got tons of money for winning the CL, new PL sponsership and new club sponsorships.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the mirror (lol) saying we bid 13 mil for agger, br unsurprisingly rejected it but agger wasnt to leave liverpool

highly unlikely imo. agger is class though.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

If we lose agger, we're screwed.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Personally Id rather have Oscar on my team rather than neymar
> 
> neymar is absolute buckets of talent, but Oscar's discipline, defensive work, workrate, passing and reading of the game is absolutely incredible for someone so young
> 
> ...


You're entitled to your preference, but it's kinda crazy, comparing Neymar and Oscar is like comparing Messi to Ozil, the difference in quality between those two pairs is probably similar too. Oscar is a fantastic player in the making but Neymar is something special, you mention Oscar's back heel but Neymar dribbled past 3 players and back-heeled it to Oscar himself to set up Brazil's third against Belarus, it was a sublime piece of play (but nowhere near his amazing free-kick goal). If you didn't see the game, go to the Olympics thread and see the praise me and Joel gave Neymar, it was easily the second best international display from a player i've seen in 2012.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't so see how can anyone prefer Oscar to Neymar tbh. Neymar is amazing. Neymar is producing GOAT performances in the Olympics.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's cos oscar plays for chelsea and neymar doesn't :kobe3

neymar is a supreme player. he and messi in the same team will just be absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pretty much what Seb said. Oscar will become world class, but Neymar has that special ability that could see him go down as one of the best the game has seen.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

> * Sunderland have made a £10m bid for Wolves striker Steven Fletcher.*
> 
> The offer is understood to be under consideration, with Wolves waiting to see whether Aston Villa decide to firm up their interest in the 25-year-old.
> 
> ...


From the BBC website


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I really like Steven Fletcher, but £10m may be a tad overpriced.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Be interesting to see what he can do in a side that is not complete garbage.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rate fletcher highly. sunderland should throw in an extra 8 mil and get jarvis too.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

We've bidded for Agger apparently. £13 mil. Would be an excellent signing.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> I really like Steven Fletcher, but £10m may be a tad overpriced.


Wolves don't really have that much financial trouble though, so they aren't forced to sell unless he comes out and demands it. I've heard prices higher than 10 quoted earlier in the summer and I'd definitely take him for it. We really do need a striker and he's the name I've seen linked with us since the season ended constantly so Wolves could easily try to get more money out of us.



Mr. Snrub said:


> rate fletcher highly. sunderland should throw in an extra 8 mil and get jarvis too.


I wouldn't mind him. but I'd live if we didn't get another winger. Jarvis would fit in better than Larsson to :mon's system but Larsson was still really useful for us last year and I can't see him being dropped.

Fletcher has scored goals in two poor sides consistently and is a really good header of the ball as well as being a solid finisher. So putting him with MCCLEAN and larsson on the wings could work really well for us. I'd definitely be very happy if this goes through. Plus he's from Scotland so unlike half our other signings he probably won't mind moving here :side:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

City surely having a laugh with 13mil for Agger. Worth way more than that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Andy Carroll set for West Ham move after £2m loan fee agreed
> 
> West Ham United have agreed a £2m loan fee with Liverpool for Andy Carroll.
> The deal for the England striker is with a view to a permanent transfer of £17m, providing West Ham United stay in the Premier League
> ...



:torres


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Can't say I am happy with that decision tbh. I feel he could offer a good plan B if we needed to play a different style to win. I also do not like the idea of us loaning him out but I guess this might have been the only way off over 15m for him if we were to sell him. We need to get another striker in now though imo


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

The money is not much but if this goes through it will allow Liverpool to play a faster style by using a fast centre forward that can also operate outside the box.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'll reserve judgement until the transfer window is over. Can only assume at this stage Pacheco and some other younger guys might be used more.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I know I give Carroll a lot of stick, but I think he'll fit in well at West Ham. My main criticism is that despite his big size, his hold-up play is poor, but at West Ham, he'll have Cole to play that role, and he'll be able to play like he did at Newcastle when he was alongside Ameobi.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Problem now is that West Ham have to seemingly stay in the league for us to get the extra £15m. If they don't then it could just potentially be a waste. Would have liked him to stay though. Like peep said could have given us a plan b and he looked like he was finding some good form towards the end of the season.

Edit 

Maybe its all premature. SSN are apparently reporting that West Ham have denied any deal being done :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*West Ham shouldn't be relegated whether they get him or not. Linking back up with Nolan again should no doubt help his carear if he does end up at West Ham. Can think of a lot of worse teams for him to end up at.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> You're entitled to your preference, but it's kinda crazy, comparing Neymar and Oscar is like comparing Messi to Ozil, the difference in quality between those two pairs is probably similar too. Oscar is a fantastic player in the making but Neymar is something special, you mention Oscar's back heel but Neymar dribbled past 3 players and back-heeled it to Oscar himself to set up Brazil's third against Belarus, it was a sublime piece of play (but nowhere near his amazing free-kick goal). If you didn't see the game, go to the Olympics thread and see the praise me and Joel gave Neymar, it was easily the second best international display from a player i've seen in 2012.


all ive seen was the first game and few previous matches. so all my comments were based on that. Neymar was absolute class in the first half, but in the second he was just all over the place. meanwhile oscar was consistently excellent throughout the entire game

looks like i need to check out the belarus game


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Neymar hype has gotten out of control. At his current stage he is a bit of a party footballer, who gets waaaaaay too much protection in Brazil. I'm not having him yet.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> :torres


:torres

"loan fee"

It's blatantly a £2m transfer fee.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Neymar was class againts Belarus. He looks the goods.

I'll be suprised if we give Carroll on loan.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We signed Destro on loan with an option to make it permanent next season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

signed some kid from sporting cp called cande.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd be extremely surprised if Carroll agrees to sign for West Ham, can't see that happening. Curtis Good signed. If he impresses for the reserves he'll be promoted I assume.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

He already rejected West Ham i believe.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh seems like we've rejected two bids from City for Agger. Hopefully we keep him unless they come with something crazy like £25-30m.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

which is highly unlikely, this is the most careful and considerate we've been with transfers since the takeover. seeing as we've been quoted as being able to get de rossi for 24 mil, we'd go for him to fill a need first.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

dont know how some of these supposed ITKs on twitter have so many followers, the worst is probably @Agent_ITK, i dont know how he has 30,000 followers, saw this from him today



> Both #Sunderland and #QPR looking at loan then buy options for Javier Hernández from #United. #MUFC #SAFC #Football



:kenny


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Never look on Twitter for transfer news. Anyway Demba Ba's release clause runs out tonight, a nice middle finger to the media desperate for a "bigger club" to get him on the cheap. Wonder what they'll do with their time now.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Never look on Twitter for transfer news. Anyway Demba Ba's release clause runs out tonight, a nice middle finger to the media desperate for a "bigger club" to get him on the cheap. Wonder what they'll do with their time now.


I'm going for Modric & Bale to Barcelona for £110,000,000

But then again we haven't had a Grant Holt rumour for a while


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

> Steven Pienaar has completed a £4.5m move back to Everton, 18 months after joining Tottenham for a reported £3m.
> 
> The South African midfielder, 30, has signed a four-year deal after returning to Goodison on loan in January.
> 
> ...


What a great deal for Tottenham.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Fantastic signing, was amazing for us last season. Surprised AVB didn't give him a go.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

agent_itk is hilarious for some laughs (said oscar to spurs for 11 mil was done) but he also gets his fair share of right. fourth official is probably the best i've seen, specialises in everton but gets a lot right too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Buy a player in his prime, never play him. Gets sold for more.

:arry

AVB taking advantage of the wheeler dealer's work.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

In fairness 'Arry brought him when there was only 6 months left on his contract.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Buy a player in his prime, never play him. Gets sold for more.
> 
> :arry
> 
> AVB taking advantage of the wheeler dealer's work.


*I love how everyone talks about how well Moyes has done at Everton, then nobody mentions him when he does something stupid like this.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont see what moyes has done badly here.

pienaar was bought with 6 months left on his contract, for a nice fee, which then went towards jelavic. everton then loaned back pienaar, with spurs paying his wages, and now have gotten back a very good player for everton for a pretty small fee.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Barcelona are plotting a shock £11.7million swoop for Arsenal midfielder Alex Song


Talksport :jay2


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Moyes bought Pienaar for 2M in the first place, so between the selling and re-buying, he's only 4M out of pocket without succumbing to Pienaar's big wage demands during the contract stand-off. He's done well if you take an overall view.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

http://www.goal.com/en/news/596/exc...carvalho-sahin-to-hold-out-for-cash-only-51m-

If true, wtf @ spurs?

AVB wants Moutinho over Sahin acc to the article. ogod



> He thinks Sahin could struggle with the pace of English football and would rather go all out for Moutinho.


AVB never heard of BvB?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

should bite their hand off for that. carvalho brings class and leadership, and sahin's a champion player, plus they get a ton of cash for a player that doesn't want to be there.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I was about to say don't trust goal, but those reports to seem logical and believable. The only weird thing about it is AVB rejecting both Carvalho and Sahin, but we know what he's like. I guess Carvalho might be considered too slow now to play in a high defensive line, but I can't work out why he'd turn his nose up at Sahin. Moutinho is more mobile, but Sahin's no slough either. He fit will into Dortmund's high pressing system, so I think he should be fine in that respect. Not to mention he's a ridiculously classy player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone know about seating in yankee stadium?

anyone going to see the milan/madrid game?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy crap.

Cazorla to Arsenal is actually going to happen?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Should soften the blow for when rvp puts on that city shirt or juve.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seems so Mikey. Arsenal surely gotta win something this season if that goes through.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Seems so Mikey. Arsenal surely gotta win something this season if that goes through.


:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao it looks like Arsenal are actually going to land Cazorla. 

Signing of the summer if true.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> Lmao it looks like Arsenal are actually going to land Cazorla.
> 
> Signing of the summer if true.



:kagawa


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Please please pretty fucking please have it announced on arsenal.com tomorrow that the deal is completed.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Just need another centerback, and Sahin.

But I'd settle for Clint Dempsey, as well. 


Even when RVP leaves, I like our chances for success.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Sahin to arsenal has gone worringly quiet. God I hope that deal isn't dead in the water. 

A CB or a DMC to give Verms and Kos some protection would be wonderful.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

We're stacked at CB currently (Kos, Verm, Merta, Djourou and Bartley). None are fantastic, although there are very few fantastic centrebacks in the World at the moment.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Wouldnt hurt to have a bit more cover. Djourou was a bit iffy last season, Verms tends to get injured a lot and Mert has had similar problems with injuries. 

Agree though that there isnt exactly an abundance of CB's we could sign up at the moment.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hopefully Bartley is ready to be a serviceable backup. 

The injury concerns for Vermaelen, Mertesacker, and Djourou is my main issue. I'd just hate to see the injury bug leave us scant back there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-Carroll-offered-36million-West-Ham-deal.html

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Never gonna happen in a million years but if there was an even a chance of it happening im sure every Liverpool fan in the World would offer to help Carroll pack his bags and take him down to london personally. Let the West ham fans endure the pain of paying him obscene wages to do fuck all for 9 months


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kos has the potential to be one of the best CBs around. I really hope we don't play Podolski on the left wing next year.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yeah that story is a load BS calling it now. Didn't the West Ham owners like just call for a wage cap and then want to pay someone 90,000 a week? Bullshit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao do it west ham. do it for a laugh.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

We bought Balzaretti for 4.5 million. Great signing for us. He had a great Euro.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Arsenal are working on deals to sign Santi Cazorla from Malaga and fellow midfielder Nuri Sahin on loan from Real Madrid.












Get your finger out Fergie before Sahin goes.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Sahin to arsenal has gone worringly quiet. God I hope that deal isn't dead in the water.
> 
> A CB or a DMC to give Verms and Kos some protection would be wonderful.


It's gone quiet because Mr. Wenger wants a "buy-out" clause included as part of the loan deal. Madrid only want to loan Sahin out. So, tie-breaker is needed, apparently.

Ahem, so our midfield for next season *fingers crossed*

Arteta-Sahin
Cazorla​
:cool2

*If* we do end up getting these two, I won't understand why GOAL! would want to leave. This is the best summer in years and this would-be team looks to be our best since Robert Pires was bossing EPL.

Alas, this is Arsenal, so we may end up getting a 14-year-old player called Santa Claus instead.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*HUGE NEWS *

Nico Yennaris has signed a new contract extension at Arsenal


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> *HUGE NEWS *
> 
> Nico Yennaris has signed a new contract extension at Arsenal


Very pleased with this news, he looks to be a good player.

Santi Cazorla will be announced today, apparently he has passed his medical!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maybe mata's coming along with him, he passed his medical too :ksi1


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Arsenal getting Cazorla and Sahin? 

Someone must have planted the idea into Wenger's brain by Inception. 

Arsenal would GOAT next season if RVP stays and Cazorla and Sahin come in.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

EGame said:


> Arsenal getting Cazorla and Sahin?
> 
> Someone must have planted the idea into Wenger's brain by Inception.
> 
> Arsenal would GOAT next season if RVP stays and Cazorla and Sahin come in.


If RVP goes now, its simply for the money.... He cant question our ambition now.

saw this earlier too :lmao



> Samuel J C ‏@samuelj29060
> Giroud (£12m), Podolski (£10.9m), Cazorla (£12.5m) = £35.4m / Downing & Henderson = £36m. #afc #lfc


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cazorla AND Sahin? Too good to be true.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal outspending City and United? well fuck me sideways.

Come on gill and fergie pull your finger out, tbf glazers do need more cars and yachts


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just days after :wenger turned on the water works about overspending and unfair transfer garbage.

has no problem taking the main playmaker of a club in crisis though :ksi1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The only reason Malaga are in crisis is due to their own overspending.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the owners can afford it though, they can pay the wages, they're just refusing to. they're not broke or anything, they're just being cunts. the sheikh who owns them is worth 2.4 billion.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

snrub nailed it, i don't see how they overspent when the money was there (and still is). the owners just don't give a shit.

some shrewd buys by wenger, and cazorla is easily the pick of the bunch (if they get him, still time for arsenal to fuck it up).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Inb4ArsenalWinNothing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

CC91 said:


> saw this earlier too :lmao


amazing what champions league football + not buying english does. how many Poms does Arsenal have in their club, 5? 6? :hmm:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Still going to finish 4th :wenger


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I still have a feeling that because this is the one season no one expects Arsenal to regress they somehow will manage too :wenger


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

oh don't get me wrong, arsenal will still regress and finish 4th. just they are making the right improvements and maybe it's their year for a domestic cup.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Arsenal will still be third I think, with or without Van Persie.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> Arsenal will still be third I think, with or without Van Persie.


Unless Utd or Chelsea implode massively, not a chance. Maybe i'm overrating chelsea next season and underrating arsenal.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Imma go with Chelsea for 3rd with ease tbh. Especially if Toress can find even half of his old form they should boss it. The two Manchester Clubs will be ahead of everyone else again though no doubt. Top 4 battle will be the big thing again I'd say.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Chelsea were way behind last season, they have a lot of catching up to do and have lost the best player in their history. Plus Wenger is much better than Di Matteo which counts for a great deal.

Also the Malaga owners thing is a lot more complicated than what is being made out, it isn't just about the football club. They have a few other business interests in Malaga and with the collapse of the Spanish economoy they have been left high and dry with it. Looks like the local politicians were tying their best to bleed the Qatari's dry, and they have told them to do one. The club has essentially been caught in the backlash.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

We're finishing 3rd.

Maybe 2nd if lady luck is a whore for Arsenal.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

edit: nevermind


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

T-C said:


> Chelsea were way behind last season, they have a lot of catching up to do and have lost the best player in their history. Plus Wenger is much better than Di Matteo which counts for a great deal.


No doubt they were behind last season and losing Drogba will hurt but frankly they've done some decent business in the Window getting guys like Marin & Hazard. Ramires seems like he will only improve and same can be said with Sturridge if he gets some time. Plus I reckon AVB played a big role in that downfall as well. Guy just wasnt the right guy at that time.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Arsenal will be 4th. 3rd only if Man Utd or Chelsea collapse


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So what's this RVP has signed for Juve bollocks? I still expect him to sign for city.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Apparently Cazorla has confirmed the deal on twitter.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Arsenal and Chelsea will both compete for the title next season. Chelsea could very easily win it with a top striker, Torres has to step up for them. It wont be the way it was last season IMO.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUUUUU Arsenal have signed Cazorla and he's confirmed it on twitter.

If Arsenal get Sahin they will seriously be some threat. 

Cazorla Song Sahin 

Podolski RVP (if he stays) Giroud 

FUUUUUUUUUUUU looks juicy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> Chelsea were way behind last season, they have a lot of catching up to do and have lost the best player in their history. Plus Wenger is much better than Di Matteo which counts for a great deal.


Yeah, we were way behind in th eleague last season, because we were succeeding in a competition that most of Europe sees as the pinnacle. Oh and we also won a domestic cup too.

It's easy to look at the points difference and say that we were too far behind. But does that tell the whole story? Maybe you'd forgive a casual fan who didn't watch most of the season for being so naive, but someone who has watched it should know better.

The Chelsea team clearly did not take to AVB's tactics and vision. He tried to make Chelsea play like Barcelona. Pretty daft seeing the players that were in our squad last season. He failed and was replaced. Uhder Di Matteo results and form changed for the positive. People will say he was further behind points wise to AVB's Chelsea. Well of course he was. He had a hard run in and rested a lot of players due to our success in cup competitions - a risk that led to the best night of Chelsea's history.

Also, as good as Drogba was in the cup competitions last season, he was - and I hate to say it - utter trash in the league. This was a Drogba that was running on empty, but he still had enough for the big nights.

Chelsea have brought so much flair in the team this summer. Something that was lacking by far. A proper striker is still needed, but I don't see that coming this summer. It'll benefit us because Sturridge needs games and I think he'll prove himself.

I don't think Chelsea can win the league. But I'm very positive of us closing the gap on the Manchester clubs. If we finish 5 points away, in my eyes that would be a good league campaign and a step in the right direction.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EGame said:


> FUUUUU Arsenal have signed Cazorla and he's confirmed it on twitter.
> 
> If Arsenal get Sahin they will seriously be some threat.
> 
> ...


Arteta will be in there I'm sure.

It'll be more like:

Song
Arteta - Sahin
Cazorla - Giroud/RVP - Podolski​Then there's Wilshere if he ever comes back.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> Yeah, we were way behind in th eleague last season, because we were succeeding in a competition that most of Europe sees as the pinnacle. Oh and we also won a domestic cup too.
> 
> It's easy to look at the points difference and say that we were too far behind. But does that tell the whole story? Maybe you'd forgive a casual fan who didn't watch most of the season for being so naive, but someone who has watched it should know better.
> 
> ...


So you don't disagree with what I said?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> So you don't disagree with what I said?


Yeah, I disagree with you, as you believe the sixth place finish showed the true strength of Chelsea.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I just think di Matteo got his success by playing to the strengths of the older players in the squad and I don't think that suits a full premier league season. chelsea's achievements last season certainly shouldn't be overlooked though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What T-C said was one of my main concerns a couple months back too. Frankly he did a brilliant job no doubt but it came at a time when the whole team was Lifted through AVB being gone and all going back to normal if the older guys pretty much back in the spotlight. As a whole their was more harmony. I had to doubt if post that once the dust has settled could he have the same effect. No doubt the signings have helped change my mind slightly but who still knows.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> Arteta will be in there I'm sure.
> 
> It'll be more like:
> 
> ...


Yeah that'll likely be it, with Gervinho and Walcott easily interchangable on the wings too. Cazorla is a winger not a central player also, despite everyone's fetish for every good player to play there these days.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> I just think di Matteo got his success by playing to the strengths of the older players in the squad and I don't think that suits a full premier league season. chelsea's achievements last season certainly shouldn't be overlooked though.


This is true, but at the same time, we're not going to be playing the likes of Barcelona and Bayern Munich in the Premier League. Also, a lot of attacking players have come in, which will change the style in which we operate. Of course we need to rely on them to click.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seems like De Bruyne has gone on loan again this time to Berman. Wonder if him and Courtiois are ever gonna spend some time in London....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

They dont need to

yet

Not to mention both are pretty damn young, and the more experience the better

trust me, having too many great players isnt a problem i mind having :cashley

lets just wrap up cesar and maybe another striker and we should be set. maybe hulk if porto stop being dicks

oscar looking :mark:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal is going to fuck shit up offensively.

We'll probably win a few 4-3 matches throughout the season.

If Sahin ends up with Arsenal on loan, I eat RVP's final year and go for the Prem title. Maybe we'll get lucky, and Kos/Verm stay healthy throughout the season.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Key Arsenal players staying fit and healthy over a season? 

Good one.

The thing is with Courtios is that he is still stonkingly young for a first string keeper, and with Cech signing for 5 years again can't see him breaking in for another couple of seasons, Atletico is awesome experience though, another couple of years and he will be challenging Cech in my view. Would be nice to have competition for keeper rather than Cech then the shite Ross Turnbull and the biblically mediocre Hilario.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Liverpool apparently interested in Olympiacos' Kevin Mirallas. Being an Olympiacos fan I can tell you he's our best player and would do great in England.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Oh shit my premiums up. The starting XI want for next year is
 Podolski,Giroud
Santos/Ox, Song, Wilshere/Arteta, Cazorla
Gibbs, Kos/Merte, Verm/Merte, Sagna


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

might struggle without a keeper


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

:lmao Hopefully that will be Lloris , fuck off spurs :side:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

He's linked with Spurs???? How many bloody keepers do they need exactly???

Gomes, Cudicini, Friedal and Lloris would be monumentally pointless.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

They were just read they are looking at Stekelenburg instead now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Meh, Spurs do need a keeper, I think. Friedel is 40 or 41. Gomes is a joke. Cudicini is Cudicini.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

guidetti could be off to sunderland on a 1.5 mil loan deal with an option to buy, we want 8 mil sunderland want 6 mil. knowing us we'll cave and they'll be able to buy him for 3 mil

plus we're willing to spend 27 mil for de rossi. do it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spurs after Stekelenburg, would be an awesome signing. 

They will be the GOAT for manager mode in FIFA 13.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Literally just preordered mine :hb


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seems like Aquilani is on his 7th manager in 4 years. Sold him to fiorentina by the looks of it.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Seems like Aquilani is on his 7th manager in 4 years. Sold him to fiorentina by the looks of it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wish he never left Roma. Looked like he was going to be at least a very good player until moving to Liverpool.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Was never given a fair go at Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cant believe aquilani has been shunted while shit like adam, spearing and henderson collect paychecks. i think he would've done well under br, but he probably just wanted out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> cant believe aquilani has been shunted while shit like adam, spearing and henderson collect paychecks. i think he would've done well under br, but he probably just wanted out.


Very true.

Allen?, Aquilani and Gerrard would make a good trio.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Quite surprising really. Aquilani is better than some shit players like Spearing, Adam, etc. He deserves another chance. Too bad he won't get one in Liverpool.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well yes he will, in fiorentina's midfield.

imo aquilani is just as good as allen, but liverpool get to pay a fee just as big for a similar player.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

One of the worst deals in Premiership history all things considered. Him and Montolivo switching clubs from last season essentially.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

hopefully this means Allen is coming. will shoot myself if i have to watch spearing, shelvey and adam in the middle of the field.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Lucas will be back anyway. Huge boost to your midfield.

Shelvey has looked alright to me the few times I've seen him, technically he looks he quite sound for an English man.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

It is a massive boost to have Lucas back. 

Not a fan of spearing, Adam or Henderson to be honest. I'd rather have Shelvey playing.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Suso looks a good young prospect as well, who should probably be getting some game time this season. Either that or loaned out, which can be risky.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont understand the point of them even having henderson if they're playing him on the wing. they might as well just give him time to develop in the midfield.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> cant believe aquilani has been shunted while shit like adam, spearing and henderson collect paychecks. i think he would've done well under br, but he probably just wanted out.


Henderson has some potential but should only be a bench player. Adam is not good enough and spearing is one of the worst players I have seen!!! Why is he still at the club. I would rather a decent kid like shevley or suso got a game then watch spearing play again. He is not good enough


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i dont understand the point of henderson.


I agree.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

eh, there's worse than henderson out there.

funnily enough they take up to 2 center mid positions and the left wing at the same club :kobe3


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

There are certainly worse, but Henderson is pointless.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> There are certainly worse, but Henderson is pointless.


Hey hey careful now he got selected for the fantastic england side at the euro's.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Which also turned out to be utterly pointless.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> Which also turned out to be utterly pointless.


Nonsense possibly the most exciting national side i've ever watched.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Henderson is not that bad. Better then Adam and spearing. We need to get rid of those two way before Carroll needs to go. He can perform occasionally. We really need to get some players in. Looking at who Chelsea and Arsenal have bought is making me sad


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

My middle aged dad is better than adam and spearing.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

From what I have seen of Henderson he doesn't really excel in any aspect of the game.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> From what I have seen of Henderson he doesn't really excel in any aspect of the game.


Sounds like a typical english footballer.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

T-C said:


> Lucas will be back anyway. Huge boost to your midfield.
> 
> Shelvey has looked alright to me the few times I've seen him, technically he looks he quite sound for an English man.


you bag the fuck out of Hendo yet like Shelvey? really? Hendo has shown more than Shelvey has, the only difference is that Hendo cost like 10x as much. Poor value for money but he's a better player at this stage in their careers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Henderson is not that bad. Better then Adam and spearing. We need to get rid of those two way before Carroll needs to go. He can perform occasionally. We really need to get some players in. Looking at who Chelsea and Arsenal have bought is making me sad


well look at all the players we've bought this window

henderson's a mediocre footballer who has the potential to be not as mediocre if he gets played in the right spot.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rush said:


> you bag the fuck out of Hendo yet like Shelvey? really? Hendo has shown more than Shelvey has, the only difference is that Hendo cost like 10x as much. Poor value for money but he's a better player at this stage in their careers.


They are both at different stages of their development. Henderson has been playing Premiership football for 3 years now and hasn't shown much yet, has Shelvey even played 10 times in the Premier league? Henderson could be a decent runner in a 3 man midfield who keeps the ball ok, but will not be a goalscorer from midfield or a playmaker of any sort or even a ball winner.

Shelvey looks like he has the technical ability and shot to be a goal threat from midfield at the very least. Making him not pointless.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Shelvey has 37 Liverpool appearances, 28 in the Prem. Hendo is solid, not saying he'll be a great player but the amount of shit he cops is beyond a joke.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He cops shit because he does next to nothing and hardly ever influences the game. 

I know this wasn't my initial statement, but how many of those Shelvey games in the league have been starts out of interest?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Hendo kops wait to much shit simply due to the price tag. Off all the big price signings English he's made frankly he's the the most improvement. Never set the world alight but defo shouldnt be listed alongside Speo who's 23 and seemingly wont get better than Championship level. Hell i'd say the fact alone that towards the end of the season people actually noticed him doing stuff shows he's improving. There was times were im sure that even Pool fans were wondering if he was even playing

Shelvey Im 50/50 on he seems like he has the ability but can't put it to use just yet. Maybe just needs a proper season at a premier league club


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Twitter is funny.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Let's be honest, Henderson doesn't offer anything really. Isn't fast, isn't strong, isn't a good passer, doesn't really retain possession, isn't a work horse, doesn't score many goals... What qualities of a central midfielder does he actually possess?

I'm not sure if he is a good crosser, but a position on the wide maybe the best option for him.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/3353...toronto-fc-sign-irish-centre-back-darren-odea

Darren O'Dea joins Toronto FC...

He always looked somewhat promising shame he's given up already


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So Mourinho's confirmed Sahin can leave. I'd love the guy at Chelsea. Kind of stocked in central midfield area, but not in the sense on high quality. Sahin offers this.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmmmm

think jose would rather give to us than wenger?

i mean surely he still loves :terry :cashley and the rest of the gang


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm bewildered at United's lack of interest, he ticks so many boxes that we need. 

Fergie seems to be allergic to signing central midfielders now.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Jeremy Toulalan touted to leave Malaga. Doubt he is as good as he is on Football Manager (lol 20 tackling), but I'm slightly curious where he ends up. Most likely Inter Milan, I'd imagine. Or back to Lyon.

As for Sahin, long term, I don't think Arsenal need him. Obviously they need an extra midfielder since Ramsey oozes green, Wilshere has been injured for approaching 15 months(?), Rosicky has his days, but not often. Hes not the type of player Ferguson signs. Chelsea fans will want him, but do they need another head chef? Don't think he fits what di Matteo might try emulate, which is deep defending, high pressure counter attacking. Could imagine him going to Seville or Valencia.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's funny, because Sahin is linked the most with Arsenal - the club that doesn't actually _need_ him.

Chelsea and United desperately need a player in his mould, while City could use him as he's a huge upgrade on Barry.

Cech
Ivanovic Cahill Terry Cole
Mikel *Sahin*
Mata Oscar Hazard
Sturridge​
I'd be very happy. Especially with Ramires, Lampard, Marin, Luiz, Torres & (hopefully) Azpilicueta waiting to come on.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> It's funny, because Sahin is linked the most with Arsenal - the club that doesn't actually _need_ him.
> 
> Chelsea and United desperately need a player in his mould, while City could use him as he's a huge upgrade on Barry.
> 
> ...


Upgrade on Barry? Fuck that we're goign for Di Rossi.. GOAT Def Midfielder..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You're also getting Hazard, Lavezzi and Cavani, right? 8*D


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> You're also getting Hazard, Lavezzi and Cavani, right? 8*D


Cavani i'd take in a heart beat.. 

I was jsut kidding no way city would go in for Sahin, just not a requirement at DMC when we could play. YToure, Barry, De Jong, Zabaleta, Kompany there.. and being linked with Martinez, Di Rossi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so come on joel, do you think we could get sahin over arsenal?

will jose come into play in all of this?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If chelsea went in for him I think he would go to chelsea over Arsenal. Not for the Jose reason but because of the champions league win


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> so come on joel, do you think we could get sahin over arsenal?
> 
> will jose come into play in all of this?


Yeah, we could get him. We offer higher wages, we've been more successful in the last few years and we can offer him a lot of first team football.

Don't think we would need Mourinho to convince him. As RKO Peep said, we're the European Champions. I think that says more than anything. Plus, the additions we've made this summer suits Sahin's style of play.

But are Chelsea still in the market for this type of player? It doesn't seem we chased Modric very hard this summer and the central midfielders we've been linked to have been more strong box to box players rather than deep lying player makers.

It's always a hindsight thing with the people who make the decisions at Chelsea unfortunately. Sahin will go to Arsenal and perform as he did with Dortmund and we'll be jealous.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If we get Sahin, it's time to respect us as a league contender.

Backline and injuries, be damned.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i can see us hunting sahin. we did chase modric, but levy just told us to go fuck ourselves


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

T-C said:


> I'm bewildered at United's lack of interest, he ticks so many boxes that we need.
> 
> Fergie seems to be allergic to signing central midfielders now.


Indeed. He'd be a better singing than Kagawa for you guys. Actually he'd be an excellent signing for pretty much any top team.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

maybe pool could get him if they break the bank


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt go after cazorla, not in for sahin, cant get rid of adebayor, this window is a bit depressing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

^ :troll 8*D :jordan2

City will still sign a couple of big players I have no doubt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's alright, at least i know no other teams are anywhere near us in quality :kobe3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:kobe2

Arsenal getting Cazorla, if they get Sahin on loan too, damn they'll be looking good. Just need maybe Baines at LB or a new CB (Jagielka, Sakho etc).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

with kitson and kanu having left pompey, they only have two senior players left. liam lawrence and good ol' ben-haim. apparently west ham are sniffing around ben-haim but obviously dont want a bar of his wages.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> Cavani i'd take in a heart beat..
> 
> I was jsut kidding no way city would go in for Sahin, just not a requirement at DMC when we could play. YToure, *Barry*, De Jong, Zabaleta, Kompany there.. and being linked with Martinez, Di Rossi.


Gareth 'Sahin' Barry. :barry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Gareth 'Sahin' Barry. :barry


Look at this bargain

http://www.classicfootballshirts.co.uk/2003-04-aston-villa-home-shirt-barry-6-m.html

:barry


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

According to Vader the most popular name for England shirts. :barry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

every kid dreams of being don andres barry


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> :kobe2
> 
> Arsenal getting Cazorla, if they get Sahin on loan too, damn they'll be looking good. Just need maybe Baines at LB or a new CB (Jagielka, Sakho etc).


We have the future :cashley in Gibbs.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hollywood Hams said:


> According to Vader the most popular name for England shirts. :barry


5th most popular... which in itself is fucking incredible.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I have a mate that has a Villa shirt with Barry on the back. Haven't seen him wear it for ages though :lol:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Marca say we are in for Sahin but are only interested in a permanent deal whereas Madrid want to do a loan or buy back deal, which apparently Arsenal are ok with. I could understand why we wouldn't want to go for that, but the interest got my hopes up a bit.

If we signed him we may as well go for Piszczek and do a big Dortmund reunion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've poached some kid from the lazio academy for nothing cos you dont sign professional contract before 18 in italy. lazio are quite mad.

that's like 6-7 kids we've signed and no senior players :lol



> Lazio are reportedly furious with Manchester City after the club ‘poached’ a 17-year-old Romanian talent from their youth team.
> 
> Left-sided winger Vlad Nicolae Marin was promoted to the Primavera side for the Scudetto play-offs and was expected to step up to the senior squad during this season.
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So according to the Daily Mail United are going GOAT mode by the end of the week signing RVP and Moura. So expect them to be Juve and Inter players by Tuesday.

The season needs to fucking start already.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> So according to the Daily Mail United are going GOAT mode by the end of the week signing RVP and Moura. So expect them to be Juve and Inter players by Tuesday.
> 
> The season needs to fucking start already.


:lmao good post all round

Daily Fail lol. I swear they don't have real journos working for them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bob Cass wrote the article, and he has very good sources at united according to other journalists, and he seems confident enough to say the medical is happening tomorrow, so could be true


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abidal has stated that he hopes to be back playing with the squad before December. 

BETTER THAN A NEW SIGNING.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

T-C said:


> Marca say we are in for Sahin but are only interested in a permanent deal whereas Madrid want to do a loan or buy back deal, which apparently Arsenal are ok with. I could understand why we wouldn't want to go for that, but the interest got my hopes up a bit.
> 
> If we signed him we may as well go for Piszczek and do a big Dortmund reunion.


Apparently the interest has 'excited' him too.

Fuck I will be supremely pissed off if there is some truth to this and we miss out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Bob Cass wrote the article, and he has very good sources at united according to other journalists, and he seems confident enough to say the medical is happening tomorrow, so could be true


Rather use the money to get a top cm or fullback.

And cass does speak bollocks. Anyway what chance is there of Berba and another top player leaving (nani) i hope not but who knows.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Some other source reckons United have signed Lewandowski and he'll join United for 13/14 season. So just about everyone speaks bollocks it seems. 




Mr. Snrub said:


> that's like 6-7 kids we've signed and no senior players :lol


:wenger


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> Some other source reckons United have signed Lewandowski and he'll join United for 13/14 season. So just about everyone speaks bollocks it seems.


That would be believable if it was January or later in the season, what happens if he has a stinker next season?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They're all true we're signing ALL THE PLAYERS. Starting lineup against Everton:










Fuck defending. Bitches love GOALS.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vidic could cope.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man U trying to copy RDM's tactics I see. MOAR ATTACKERS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Man U trying to copy RDM's Roman's tactics I see. MOAR ATTACKERS


That's more like it.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Modric to Madrid has broken down apparently.

lol Modric is going to be a prisoner at WHL for another year it seems.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: 2012-13 English Premier League Thread*

They rejected a £38m bid? I hope Spurs bomb. Hate that club.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow they are really gonna make sure he stays for the duration of his contract. Wouldnt be surprised if they even force him to sign a new one at this stage. Afterall they were willing to put him in the stands rather than sell him last year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.ibtimes.com/sportsnet/soccer/west-ham-transfer-news-andy-caroll-no_648.htm



> West Ham arriving back in the Premier League this season, are commited to keeping afloat in the tough demise of the EPL. Whilst doing that, Sam Allardyce is looking to bring in a striker, and not just any old striker.
> 
> It's been widely known that the London club were attempting to bring in England striker Andy Carroll, who is regarded as out of favour with new Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers. Any move here though, will be a loan deal with a significant amount of money still being exchanged for the loan.
> 
> ...


1. this is a real article
2. someone has approved to put this article on their website
3. what


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Surely put that up taking the piss. Surely.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lucas moura apparently agreed to terms with psg, just needs to pass a medical and sign. also apparently he was told by his team mates paris was a nice city and manchester boring.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Source?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

globo esporte apparently, a brazilian paper, but the story has moved to different paper and such.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I've read the article and it seems very vague, with no quotes at all. 

Never did think he'd come to OT but don't think he's going to PSG either.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

i would be surprised if Lucas went to PSG, as in France they are only allowed 4 non-EU players in the match squad and they already have pastore, lugano, lavezzi, alex, nenê, silva, sissoko, tiéné, maxwell, maurice


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Sissoko has french citizenship, and I think some of the Argies with have Italian citizenship too. That being said, I still doubt Lucas will end up there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bisevac, maxwell, lavezzi and alex are the only non eu players.

they could sell one and lucas would be free to come or have him loaned back to sao paulo and he joins in jan as bisevac will gain french nationality by then. no big deal for them either way i would imagine.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I honestly don't buy the Lucas to PSG story. Ancelotti said after signing Ibrahimovic that PSG were done for the summer. They were linked with Ashley Cole the other day and Ancelotti came out and said they're not interested in him and they're done spending for the summer.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I read today that United are the front runners to sign RVP...please fucking no! I don't think he's going anywhere this summer now and will most likely go in january but please not United!*


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

just1988 said:


> *I read today that United are the front runners to sign RVP...please fucking no! I don't think he's going anywhere this summer now and will most likely go in january but please not United!*


He's going nowhere, I have no evidence but I think he will sign a new contract.

Hopefully he's impressed with Podolski, Giroud, Sahin & Cazorla as our new signings


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still think as soon as City offload Adebayor, he's going there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if he still wants to become our highest paid player then nope.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can only see Lucas going to United.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> if he still wants to become our highest paid player then nope.


He still asking for 200-250.. fuck that, get Cavani now... I'd love 3 signings of Martinez, Di Rossi and Cavani. awesome.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont need cavani and we'd need to pay 40 mil+ for a player we already have 4 class players in the same spot. and it would only be one of martinez/de rossi. it seems we're going hard for de rossi/agger. which i dont mind.

milan have tried that cunty loan shit with dzeko and we've told them to fuck off. plus that omar abdulrahman from the uae in the olympics is set to start a trial with us in a few days.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> dont need cavani and we'd need to pay 40 mil+ for a player we already have 4 class players in the same spot. and it would only be one of martinez/de rossi. it seems we're going hard for de rossi/agger. which i dont mind.
> 
> milan have tried that cunty loan shit with dzeko and we've told them to fuck off. plus that omar abdulrahman from the uae in the olympics is set to start a trial with us in a few days.


I'm expecting one of the strikers to go.. but I'm still hoping for a Midfield General to help out Yaya, we're painfully average without that boy at times. Di Rossi would be awesome, Agger, not arsed cant see him going, i thought Martinez would be the other CB we need, get Savic out on loan.

Quite hoping Balotelli keeps his Euro's attitude as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> if he still wants to become our highest paid player then nope.


Obviously he wouldn't get what Yaya's on (which is over 10M I year I think), as that is frankly a ridiculous wage. However I think Kompany recently signed a new deal, so I'd expect VP to be somewhere in that ballpark.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

from what i've read tevez is the highest earner at the club on 198k


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Lucas goes to PSG and RVP to city, juve or stays :lol :lol :lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually want RVP to go to Juve. If he came to United I'd obviously be excited, but I'd honestly prefer giving Welbeck his chance. If he goes to City though I'll be worried.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd rather RVP than Lucas, but if had choice none would come and i'd get a left back and 2 top CM's (One defensive and one playmaker)

If berba then left i'd also try for a striker.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA;11848344[B said:


> ]I'd rather RVP than Lucas[/B], but if had choice none would come and i'd get a left back and 2 top CM's (One defensive and one playmaker)
> 
> If berba then left i'd also try for a striker.


really? RVP is 29, while lucas is 19. Lucas looks like he could be a top prospect for the future. also RVP will limit the chances of welbeck, kagawa and hernandez.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hope united go for rvp but accidentally sign rsc instead

cmon, couldn't score a goal in 73 mins vs limerick, saw comparisons to samaras and JO with his performances on twitter, what's not to like?

plus sky sports saying a 20 mil bid from us could tempt liverpool into selling agger. seeing as bobby has his heart set on a 3-5-2 a vinny/lescott/kompany grouping with clichy and micah as fullbacks would be pretty :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> really? RVP is 29, while lucas is 19. Lucas looks like he could be a top prospect for the future. also RVP will limit the chances of welbeck, kagawa and hernandez.


RVP is better than everyone we've got in that position, deal with it. If we could get 2 great years out of him then we'd win a few trophy's. I don't care how good lucas might end up that's the future for 30m he better be on par if not better than everyone at the club except rooney.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao apparently it was robinho who told lucas manchester was boring.

good lad.

https://twitter.com/SaoPauloNewsEng

reading some of the abuse from united 'fans' on this page is absolutely ridiculous. typical really.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao apparently it was robinho who told lucas manchester was boring.
> 
> good lad.


Be even worse when he's sat on the bench. That said paris isn't much better he should just stay in brazil.

Speaking of benches a couple of gunners new signings will have fun on theirs if rvp stays. Arsenal trying to compete with united for most wingers.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lmao apparently it was robinho who told lucas manchester was boring.
> 
> good lad.
> 
> ...




I'm loving the fact that the guy is retweeting the abuse. All he has bloody done is said that the guy might go to PSG!




> @saopaulonewseng just kill yourself you muthafucking fake twat. Fucking piece of shit.





> @saopaulonewseng I'll kill your mother you muthafucking sob. U know fuck all. Go fucking die I'll knock u oit fucking cunt. Shithead





> Football Source ‏@source_football
> 
> Idiots like @SaoPauloNewsEng criticise me?he calls himself Sao paulo news yet doesn't know anything about them.



Then even more bemusing is the fact that someone seems to be claiming that Moura is going to join Middlesborough for 40 million euros somewhere further down the page.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Speaking of benches a couple of gunners new signings will have fun on theirs if rvp stays. Arsenal trying to compete with united for most wingers.


:kobe expand please


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ahh twitter making football look more cuntish than it already is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't see why big footballers would be attracted to PSG for anything other than money, their league is well below the standard of the big 3, I wouldn't put them in the top contenders for the CL any time soon, and Paris itself is boring as fuck unless you like looking at old buildings and art galleries.

Lucas seems destined to say anyway due to the ridiculous fee. He's a top prospect though and should be playing in a top league.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ando should let him know orgies will be had if he joins.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We all know the real United fans are on the official facebook page.:no:

Still don't think we'll get anyone.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Agger for £20mil!? DAT Wealing and dealing from Bobby! Would be an excellent signing.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Debuchy deal seems to be dead in the water

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19101856

Rejected another offer despite him wanting to leave, the Lille coach has basically told him to shut up and deal with it

http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...t-debuchy-must-deal-with-lilles-decision-says

Bastards


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

doubt we'd sell Agger for only 20 mil. He's worth more to us than what City would pay for him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> We all know the real United fans are on the official facebook page.:no:
> 
> Still don't think we'll get anyone.



:lol the facebook page is always hilarious with the serious people and the ones trolling them.

Why frogie not play cluberley stands out for me last season or something along them lines.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm amazed no one has signed Debuchy. I think he'd be a good buy for plenty of big teams, including Man Utd.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd be shocked if Pool let agger go for 20m i'm not saying he's worth that or more but like rush said he is to pool.

Debuchy would be great but i'm hoping fergie finds another heinze type only not cuntish and wanting to leave the way he did.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Green Light said:


> Debuchy deal seems to be dead in the water
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19101856
> 
> ...


Not their fault. Ashley won't pay the asking price, looking to drag it out as much as possible so that the player revolts (looks like that may work) and get him for the cheapest possible price.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Soccernet says we are in touching distance of signing Victor Moses. How bout we look for a creative midfielder? At least we are looking at a RB in César Azpilicueta.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Albiol extended his contract at Madrid. People criticise Madrid for not using him, but if he is daft enough to not realise this and extend his contract, then I think people need to lay off Madrid and look at hm instead.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Must be happy playing 20-25 games a season and picking up a nice paycheck over being a guy playing 50 or so games and still getting payed well. Shame.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Santi Cazorla is officially a gooner.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Santi Cazorla is officially a *goner*.


I think this is what you meant. He can say goodbye to any trophy aspirations he ever had by joining Le Arse. :torres

But seriously, this is the best window I've seen Arsenal have in a while. Giroud, Podolski, Cazorla. I'm really interested in watching them next season.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Many people are expecting Arsenal to do well. I don't why I have a feeling they will flop this season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

> BREAKING NEWS: Arsenal have
> signed Santi Cazorla from Malaga
> for an undisclosed fee on a long-
> term contract.


Great signing for them. We're indeed in for a hell of a season. Can't wait for the season to kick off.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good signing for Arsenal.

Jealous of other clubs making important signings.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hey dw man we getting joe allen yaknow


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

HEISENBERG said:


> hey dw man we getting joe allen yaknow


DAT JOE ALLEN.

Looks like a good player. 

I want decent wingers though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i want gaston ramirez

looks like were losing agger 

probaly to fund dempsey and allen


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Usain Bolt gonna join United.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

He'll give Bebe a run (no pun intended) for his money.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Great news about Cazorla deal finally being confirmed.:yes:yes 

Hopefully Sahin will be announced as a gooner in the next few days. 

Heard a few days back that we had enquired about Van Der Wiel. Not sure how true that is but a figure of 7 milllion quid was being bandied about.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Things are looking great with now. Cazorla confirmed, Sahin is hopefully next to sign and RVP is travelling with us (does that show he has changed his mind?) (Y)


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

If Sahin signs too, imagine how good the team will be on FM 2013. :mark:

Good to see Cazorla at Arsenal. Seen a couple of fans saying he can't be that good if he's not a starter for Spain. Yeah, he should be ashamed that he can't even be picked over Iniesta, Xavi, Silva or Fabregas. fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> Many people are expecting Arsenal to do well. I don't why I have a feeling they will flop this season.


Stealing my posts I see :side: 

Good signing for them though. Wonder what Made :wenger finally decide to actually spend.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If RVP doesn't change his mind then his reasons for leaving don't stand up. Podolski, Giroud and Cazorla are significant additions to their squad, assuming Wilshere hasn't died Arsenal actually look very decent. If they get Sahin on loan Arsenal might as well keep him and just go for it this season anyways.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we don't get another option in central midfield, whether that be a deep lying player maker or a box to box beast, then I'll agree with T-C and think Arsenal are a better selection for third.

Arsenal are building a good squad right now.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks like i'll be giving Arsenal a go on FM 2013 at this rate 8*D

Great signing for them, quality wide player for both flanks and can play in the flavour of the month "in the hole" role too, terrific set pieces and reasonable pace on him. 

:wenger is doing well. Especially if they get Sahin.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Daily fail says that Rodgers is in for Sahin on a season long loan.

Dat rodgers and mourinho relationship.

Sahin would want champions league though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'll take a season of Sahin even if Madrid takes him back :mark:

not going to happen but i need something to keep me amused during this transfer window.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

psg twitter site that confirmed the ibra, silva and lavezzi signings a week before they happened has said they've made an 8 mil (euro) bid for river starlet rogelio funes mori

swansea chairman and sinclair's agent have both rubbish moved of him moving to us. but apparently he's in manchester. not sure about this. we do lack genuine PAAACCCEEE and aj hardly set the world alight last season. sell off and bring in sinclair for a lower fee than what we get for aj, i'd be happy with that. plus our transfer cohort (marwood and co) aren't even in the country right now.

plus adam maher (massively rated az talent, scouted by barcelona) has tweeted 'city'. :mark: probably just a trial though, we seem into that this window.

oh and :suarez2 set to sign a contract extension


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> psg twitter site that confirmed the ibra, silva and lavezzi signings a week before they happened has said they've made an 8 mil (euro) bid for river starlet rogelio funes mori
> 
> swansea chairman and sinclair's agent have both rubbish moved of him moving to us. but apparently he's in manchester. not sure about this. we do lack genuine PAAACCCEEE and aj hardly set the world alight last season. sell off and bring in sinclair for a lower fee than what we get for aj, i'd be happy with that. plus our transfer cohort (marwood and co) aren't even in the country right now.
> 
> ...


What you know about this kid from Lazio, Scrub?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not much besides the fact he was gonna play first team, was their brightest prospect and we macheda's them for 300k.

about time we got ruthless.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> not much besides the fact he was gonna play first team, was their brightest prospect and we macheda's them for 300k.
> 
> about time we got ruthless.


He's not in FM 2012 so i cant see... lol.

Maher looks great though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

OMAR at the back there

maher looks a terrific prospect. already been called up to the dutch team as an 18 year old. great to see us loading up on underage talents (dont count towards ffp 8*D)


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I presume with the Academy plans going ahead we'll see a massive influx of youngsters, for the next 2 years at least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well nothing when it comes to youth counts towards ffp (players, building development, etc) so it's the right approach to take.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chelsea linked with Korean defender Park Di Bus 8*D


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Adam Maher is a lovely little player, I prefer him to Eriksen. Thought he was on his way to Ajax.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

When does the transfer window actually close? 

We are not even being linked to any fucking centre backs anymore because there are none available. 

inb4 defensive crisis at Barca.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Luiz is available for £20m or more.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know if my heart would be able to withstand a Luiz-Pique partnership. 

Sounds apocalyptic.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Apparently Usain Bolt is interested in or is even going to have a trial at Man Utd. The thing is regardless of footballing ability he wouldn't be as fast as the likes of Agbonlahor and Walcott on the pitch because they are more practiced in running on the turf in football boots.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Stealing my posts I see :side:
> 
> Good signing for them though. Wonder what Made :wenger finally decide to actually spend.


I never knew you posted that.:torres


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

if sahin came, and allen i hope we do something like this:

-----------Lucas

--------Sahin -- Allen

Gerrard -- Borini -- Suarez


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


>


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

:gun:


Hollywood Hams said:


>


And this was supposed to prove/say what?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounding like Rodgers will sell agger.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19179259


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been thinking about it, and City playing a 5-3-2 (or 3-5-2, depending on what you class wingbacks as) could very effective. I know neither Clichy nor Richards are fantastic in their attacking output, but they'd still make good wingbacks, as firstly, it would get them out of the defensive line, so neither would have to play an offside trap, and secondly, both have fanstic engines on them, and can cover the full width of the field, thus making for useful outballs. 

It would also be useful having Agger as a free man in the defence, so he could be the one to carry the ball out of the back, which would be of great benefit given the poor distribution of both Hart and Lescott.

This is how I'd imagine it'd be set-up

*Balotelli ------ Aguero
Silva
Barry -------- Yaya
Clichy ----------------------- Richards
Lescott ------ Kompany
Agger

Hart*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seems like Moura will join up with PSG in January then.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol we were being linked with Agger, I dunno about the guy to be honest, he has never appealed to me as a spectacular defender. 

Also fuck PSG.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours going round that RVP has left the arsenal training camp to complete a move to United :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

€9 and Kakuta > Marseille
Azpilicueta > Chelsea

That's the new deal being touted. Dunno what to believe anymore.

Some other bullshit about the Napoli president wants to sell Cavani to us. Why would he *want* to sell Cavani?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

9 euro? steal

gotta find it funny that rvp to united is seemingly on after saf's rant about how united always invest in youth and we pay silly money :lol


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

He's not spending 100m + in one transfer window, nor will he offer RVP wages like YAYA.

Soooo really, he's still right 8*D


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the CEO of MUST just put this on twitter



> I'm probably hopelessly behind but just heard RVP at Bridgwater Hospital having medical. This will be my 1st & last tfr rumour (unless true)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What is Rooney on? Sure RvP will demand the same amount.

RvP at United really does intrigue me. It makes them stronger and even further way from Chelsea, so really I shouldn't want it. But still it is so damn interesting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> He's not spending 100m + in one transfer window, nor will he offer RVP wages like YAYA.
> 
> Soooo really, he's still right 8*D


he'd demand as much as rooney (who's on more than anyone at us) so yeah. YOUTH REVOLUTION, 29 year old striker setting back development of YOUTH PROSPECTS


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If United fail to land Lucas or RVP :lol :lol complete incompetence from all involved on united's side including fergie and most definitely gill.

So who will be this seasons bebe or obertan? i'm sure there is some obsecure shite out there to be signed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> If United fail to land Lucas or RVP :lol :lol complete incompetence from all involved on united's side including fergie and most definitely gill.


nonsense, David Gill always gets the big deals done 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah some heavy scouting went into that deal.

Give any other club 30-40m and they'd find two good cm's or one great, but nope not united. Ohh and a left back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Its so obvious the Bebe deal was nothing to do with united really wanting the player, rather united paying jorge mendes an extremely large agent fee, probably for first option on his clients


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

On RVP i'm not sure how all united fans would not get a little excited about the deal if it happens, it could end up been bad business but for the short term should be an amazing deal if he finds the sort of form from last season, i can also see how the neutrals and anti united mob will hate it.

As the most pessimistic fan and moody bastard i'm a little bit excited about the thought of him in a united shirt. But i'm more confident in united ballsing this one up like many over the years.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice short term move for United bring in RVP, will be interesting to see how him and Rooney play together

I just don't understand why United won't just go out and buy a great CM and a LB, still think they will finish second or third next season behind City and either Chelsea or Arsenal. Going to be a very close season though


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Nice short term move for United bring in RVP, will be interesting to see how him and Rooney play together
> 
> *I just don't understand why United won't just go out and buy a great CM and a LB,* still think they will finish second or third next season behind City and either Chelsea or Arsenal. Going to be a very close season though


It's mind boggling pal it really is.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

> Chelsea close to Victor Moses signing after high-level talks
> 
> Chelsea are closing in on the signing of Wigan forward Victor Moses after high-level talks between the clubs.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Lukaku would go on to Wigan on loan as part of the deal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

8.5m is not a bad deal for both tbh, be intresting to see both chelsea's and united net spend by the end of the window but chelsea really are going all out this summer, their transfer muppets will be pleased.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Rumours going round that RVP has left the arsenal training camp to complete a move to United :side:


If your gonna give us the asking price, you can have him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Signing RVP would give us 2 of the best 3 strikers in the league (Aguero is going to be undisputed #1 this time next year IMO) and would give us insane attacking options. Still can't understand how we're neglecting our weaknesses like we are, and I'd really like to see Welbeck getting games. Ah, but fuck it I love GOALS, RVP is world class and I'm pissed with these signing falling through, just fucking get him already.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Signing RVP would give us 2 of the best 3 strikers in the league (Aguero is going to be undisputed #1 this time next year IMO) and would give us insane attacking options. Still can't understand how we're neglecting our weaknesses like we are, and I'd really like to see Welbeck getting games. Ah, but fuck it I love GOALS,* RVP is world class and I'm pissed with these signing falling through, just fucking get him already*.


We should be immune to the pain by now.

I understand people concerned for welbeck and the lad has tons of potential but imagine him playing with rvp and rooney and learning from them both it can only help him if he doesn't piss it all away by rejecting a new contract.

If rvp comes in it's clear berba will leave 100%.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Signing RVP would give us 2 of the best 3 strikers in the league (Aguero is going to be undisputed #1 this time next year IMO) and would give us insane attacking options. Still can't understand how we're neglecting our weaknesses like we are, and I'd really like to see Welbeck getting games. Ah, but fuck it I love GOALS, RVP is world class and I'm pissed with these signing falling through, just fucking get him already.


I thought you wanted Rooney out. :suarez2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If we sign RVP then I'd be absolutely fuming if I was Hernandez or Welbeck.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hernandez was all sorts of rubbish last season and if i was welbeck i'd be pleased a young lad like that getting to play/train with rvp it can only help him develop and improve his finish which he needs to.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

WWE_TNA said:


> If rvp comes in it's clear berba will leave 100%.


Michael Owen wasn't given a new contract so Berbatov can still be 5th choice.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hollywood Hams said:


> I thought you wanted Rooney out. :suarez2


He better fucking recover his form or he can get fucked. I don't like Rooney and I genuinely wouldn't mind if we sold him, but I don't "want" him out. He's a class player, probably our best, just a cunt of a man.



WWE_TNA said:


> We should be immune to the pain by now.
> 
> I understand people concerned for welbeck and the lad has tons of potential but imagine him playing with rvp and rooney and learning from them both it can only help him if he doesn't piss it all away by rejecting a new contract.
> 
> If rvp comes in it's clear berba will leave 100%.


We should, but I can't help but get sucked in every time.

I don't know about that. Welbeck knows he can cut it in the PL and has big aspirations for his career. If RVP comes I assume it will be for more than one season, he's not going to sit and wait for his chance and I wouldn't blame him. 

Berbatov wouldn't be a bad pickup for Arsenal at all. Very much suited to how they want to play.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> He better fucking recover his form or he can get fucked. I don't like Rooney and I genuinely wouldn't mind if we sold him, but I don't "want" him out. He's a class player, probably our best, just a cunt of a man.


Pretty much how i stand on wayne, scores a ton but was awful at times last season and even worse at the euros. would not shed a tear if he was sold. my opinion changes on him alot like the fickle fan i am.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Moses to Chelsea is a good move imo. He seems like a natural replacement for Kalou. Not spectacular, but his usefulness is in his versatility.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Well now it's official, Lucas Moura will join PSG in january. It's on their website.

http://www.psg.fr/fr/Actus/003001/Article/58709/Lucas-Rodriguez-Moura-au-PSG-en-janvier-2013


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:lmao 

Lucas has officially joined PSG.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol first Hazard and now him, i really feel for the people who wanted fergie to get him.

PSG have spent 145m euros? that's some transfer dealings.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

PSG buying the world :lmao

would probably die laughing if Montpellier or really any other side tops the league this season


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> He better fucking recover his form or he can get fucked. I don't like Rooney and I genuinely wouldn't mind if we sold him, but I don't "want" him out. He's a class player, probably our best, just a cunt of a man.





WWE_TNA said:


> Pretty much how i stand on wayne, scores a ton but was awful at times last season and even worse at the euros. would not shed a tear if he was sold. my opinion changes on him alot like the fickle fan i am.


Yeah I have the same view. At the start of last season Rooney's all round play was superb but later on in the season he wasn't playing well, which was masked by him scoring a bunch of tap ins and pens. At the Euros it was basically a microcosm of that with him playing shit against Ukraine and scoring a tap in. Both Welbeck and Carroll played better than him at the Euros I think.

Also I saw a story in the Mirror last Friday about PSG trying to tempt Cashley with a big money contract. Sounded like total BS but now who knows. :cashley


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The best I'd seen Rooney play was 2011, his all round play at the end of the season was truly a different class. He started that season though with the worst form of his life and had that fuckery of a transfer request, hilariously when United were still competing at the top of the league, even with their star player playing like piss. Guy's a cunt.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fergie's on a mission to put a stomping on bob cass.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

PSG buying everyone. If PSG don't win the league this year I will be shocked, with the talent they have they should be winning it, just got to see if they gel. Want it to happen, hope Montpellier or someone else win, just to see the reaction. :kobe3


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fergie better be getting on the phone to mourinho about sahin.

Moutinho would be nice tho if they can't get sahin.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Lucas Moura to PSG fee €43million + €250,000 per week wages on a 4-year deal + €9 million agent fees = Total transfer cost of €100million. That is bollocks? 250k a month surely?


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Rumors say, deal between Spurs and Madrid has fail, and they are now after Witsel. And i've read rumors that united also wants Witsel. And the Gunners are after Javi Garcia.

I hope both Witsel and Javi dont go anywhere.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ferguson on RVP and Lucas



> "I can't give you any more information," he said when asked about van Persie. "We have made a bid and they've been trying to negotiate with other clubs. We just have to persevere. Hopefully it will come our way. We're trying our best but there's no progress at this moment in time.
> 
> "I don't have a gut feeling on it at the moment, I must admit. We're not getting any breakthrough with Arsenal. It's difficult to say why they're operating this way. I don't know what their thoughts are because they're not giving anything away."
> 
> ...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I would be physically ill if Lucas Moura is on that wage.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Lucas Moura to PSG fee €43million + €250,000 per week wages on a 4-year deal + €9 million agent fees = Total transfer cost of €100million. That is bollocks? 250k a month surely?


Surely that can't be true, that amount for a nineteen year old is insane if true.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol Levy and Spurs are holding modric hostage.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Definitely agree with Fergie on this one.

Honestly how much an you pay for a 19 year old who hasn't ever played at the top level. 

I'm going to be sick to my stomach when the numbers for Neymar come out.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

At least Neymar is a once in a generation talent (well twice in a generation given he's popped up in the same generation as Messi). Lucas is a very good young player. But he's not at that level. And giving a player of his age that sort of money could be a dangerous thing. This transfer reminds me of the Denilson one to Betis all those years ago. Hopefully it won't have the same ending.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

No wonder Man Utd did not buy him. That is just an utterly insane amount for a kid that young


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol caption this wenger.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Lucas thing is insane. I'm sort of glad we didn't blow a lot of money though as he hasn't really impressed the few times I've seen him, there is obviously potential but you don't pay that for potential. There are much more apparent homes in our squad that need investment on anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> The Lucas thing is insane. I'm sort of glad we didn't blow a lot of money though as he hasn't really impressed the few times I've seen him, there is obviously potential but you don't pay that for potential. There are much more apparent homes in our squad that need investment on anyway.


Surely the money saved on lucas will help fund a left back and push through the rvp deal if he really wants to sign, no point mentioning that certain other position again like beating a dead horse.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Moura :lol €100million deal for a 19/20 year old is a joke. Surely can't be true. If PSG was to get Neymar I'm guessing he would have been close to €150million over 4 years. Crazy crazy money. 

Also in regards to Man U what the hell is happening with Berba? I mean he's already outcasted if they get RVP too he's defo gotta go. No way are they keeping him, Rooney, Hernandez, Welbeck & RVP


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Moura :lol €100million deal for a 19/20 year old is a joke. Surely can't be true. If PSG was to get Neymar I'm guessing he would have been close to €150million over 4 years. Crazy crazy money.
> 
> Also in regards to Man U what the hell is happening with Berba? I mean he's already outcasted if they get RVP too he's defo gotta go. No way are they keeping him, Rooney, Hernandez, Welbeck & RVP


Fergie could be waiting on the RVP deal or another deal for a striker before he let's him go, probably worth noting he's on big money aswell so i'm not sure who might get him if he stays in england.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Im not particular desperate for united to sign RVP, but im warming to the idea if Piers Moron keeps tweeting stuff like this



> piersmorgan- Ferguson lost Ronaldo & Tevez, and missed out on Moura, Hazard, & Nasri. He's desperate for @Persie_Official to save his job.
> 
> Even the thought of @Persie_Official signing for United is making me feel severely, excruciatingly, nauseated.


he's also been annoying with this stupid national anthem stuff over the olympics as well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Piers is the biggest cockend in the world nobody comes close he's an utter twat. So some athletes don't sing the anthem, who gives a shit. I don't know how he dare tbh some of the drivel he comes out with.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

There should be restrictions on the amount of money spent in one transfer window. 

100 mil for Lucas is outrageous!

If PSG dont win the league, i'll LOL.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

100 milion for a 19 year old is just bad business, whatever way you look at it.
Will lol when PSG get knocked out of CL after the group stage or round of 16.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, 100 million for a 19 year old who is not a proven world class player is crazy. I would lol hard if PSG don't win the league.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Sao Paulo and Moura must be laughing (all the way to the bank). Even if he flops hard, he's already set himself up for life and the club has got a nice cash boost for everyone involved.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Lucas Moura to PSG fee €43million + €250,000 per week wages on a 4-year deal + €9 million agent fees = Total transfer cost of €100million. That is bollocks? 250k a month surely?


it's not 250 a week, it's 250 a month. which is 62.5k a week.

it's better for lucas to introduce himself in ligue 1 instead of epl. worked fine for ronaldinho. 

on the other hand, psg are going to have to get rid of some of their attacking mids. nene, pastore, menez, lavezzi, lucas all good enough to start at any team really. nene at 31 would also be pretty cheap, a team could get 2-3 good years out of him imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ That makes far more sense.

In other news, Joe Allen costs the same amount as Santi Cazorla :

LOLERPOOL!!!!!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Coz of DAT BRITISH TAX tho :troll


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Cazorla only went for 15 mil b/c Malaga are in shit :kobe


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bananas said:


> ^ That makes far more sense.
> 
> In other news, Joe Allen costs the same amount as Santi Cazorla :
> 
> LOLERPOOL!!!!!


It looks that way.

It's quite sad unfortunately. We paid 35 million for Carroll, so it's not surprising that we are willing to spend 15 million for Allen.

Hopefully he's worth it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Heard Laudrap wanted £20m for him since Hendo cost £16m and he belives Allen is better than Hendo. £15m is defo overpriced but kinda used to it by now


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

why are we the ones overpaying all the time


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cause dem kit deals make up for it.

Agger got a YNWA tattoo on his hand/fingers. He ain't going anywhere!

Here's hoping.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you'll never win anything 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> you'll never win anything 8*D


dat carling cup :troll


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Read that Sergio Canales has made his loan move to Valencia permanent until 2017.

http://www.valenciacf.com/contenidos/Actualidad/Noticias/2012/08/Noticia_39016.html?__locale=es


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Which is the equivalent of winning bingo at a retirement home. ique2

Community Shield will be worth the same if Chelsea lose it this weekend :neuer.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Javi Martinez's agent has said that his client wants to continue his career at Bayern Munich however the cost of the transfer is an issue. Also said the chances of the transfer happening are 50-50.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Barca need to fuck off, we need to keep Alex Song.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Barca need to fuck off, we need to keep Alex Song.


Why?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

City Watch ‏@City_Watch
Scott Sinclair was given a tour of Carrington on Tuesday and was impressed. Transfer fee will be £5.5m, possibly rising to £8m. [SSN] #mcfc

woo


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Great playmaker, if we get Sahin he can sit in behind him so he doesn't get caught on the counter attack.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Meh, Song's a good player, but his assists this season have covered up the fact that he does not do his defencive duties enough. Arsenal fans can't deny that's been one of our biggest problems, that our defence does not have enough protection from the DM because he keeps strolling up the field.

If Barca came up with a good offer (20m+), I'd accept, providing we get a suitable who replacement who is willing to stick to duties in defence.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't believe this Lucas Moura deal. It just does not make much sense at all.

Edit: A bit behind on news, but Lukaku's agent says that he is close to finalising a loan to a Premier League club and it is not Fulham.

I guess we'd be in for a striker then, as Torres and Sturridge would be a bit risky going in. Hell, Torres, Sturridge and Lukaku is very risky.

Oh why oh why did we splash that £50m on Torres? I'm a bit of a hypocrite to say that as I marked when it happened. But it's just problem after problem


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Allen deal is overpriced but his British so you always have to pay more. Nowhere on the scale of some of our other buys. Hopefully we can get a couple of good wingers in right now as our squad does not look any stronger then last year.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Meh, Song's a good player, but his assists this season have covered up the fact that he does not do his defencive duties enough. Arsenal fans can't deny that's been one of our biggest problems, that our defence does not have enough protection from the DM because he keeps strolling up the field.
> 
> If Barca came up with a good offer (20m+), I'd accept, providing we get a suitable who replacement who is willing to stick to duties in defence.


I can't see Barcelona spending £20 mill on a player who at best will be used as a bench player.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

STALKER said:


> I can't see Barcelona spending £20 mill on a player who at best will be used as a bench player.


If they've learned anything from some of their past transfer deals then nope. But judging by some of the shocking transfers they've made, it wouldn't surprise me if they did tbh.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

STALKER said:


> I can't see Barcelona spending £20 mill on a player who at best will be used as a bench player.


u no remember Chygrynsky?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Joel said:


> Can't believe this Lucas Moura deal. It just does not make much sense at all.
> 
> Edit: A bit behind on news, but Lukaku's agent says that he is close to finalising a loan to a Premier League club and it is not Fulham.
> 
> ...


Phffftt.. Strikers, who needs em? I thought you knew RDM was going for a false nine. :cesc


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

False nine is one of the worst tactical set ups, hope it doesn't stick around. 

Zapata joins Milan on loan from Villarreal.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Bananas said:


> u no remember Chygrynsky?


Yeah i do.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so Allen is having his medical.

here are some interesting STATS
compared to deep lying midfielders








compared to all round midfielders








comparison to liverpool players


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Biscuits is already out talking about Song. For once, I hope we stand up to those fuckers. This is getting ridiculous.

For people claiming Song is a poor DM, well, he's the most "creative" player in our team so he usually goes up front and Wenger encourages him to. But there was a time when people called Song a third CB. He was nothing more than that and today--people are calling him a poor DM. It's really not his fault. With Cazorla taking the creative responsibilities, I expect Song to play purely as a DM now as opposed to playing in the fashion he did last season. If it's anybody, Wenger instructs Song to go up front. When Arteta is playing, that's fine because Arteta happily stays back and mops, but when he is playing alongside Ramsey, it ends up being a disaster because Ramsey was utterly useless last season.

Another reason I don't want Song to leave is because he is one of the last Arsenal bred players. He is Wenger's find and with a proper midfield of Arteta-Song-Cazorla, we will have a very stable midfield.

At this stage, I'd still want us to go for Sahin regardless of Wilshere's fitness. I'm fairly certain Wilshere won't be back until February 2013, and Sahin is Sahin. Heck, get him permanently, if possible. I won't mind having midfield options of Arteta, Cazorla, Sahin, Song, and Rosicky. That's not to count Diaby and his English cousin, Wilshere.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

When is Wilshere coming back? He's been out for so long.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How about dem Spurs?

Strikers for this season: Defoe and Dos Santos


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they'll probably end up with two of damiao, sturridge and adebayor


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade™;11868380 said:


> False nine is one of the worst tactical set ups, hope it doesn't stick around.
> 
> Zapata joins Milan on loan from Villarreal.


Have to lol at Zapata and his agent. I remember last year when we were in for him. "Zapata wants to move to a big club" Great move to villereal Zapata 8*D

Decent move to Milan though wonder if they will make it Perma after.



Samoon said:


> When is Wilshere coming back? He's been out for so long.


October I believe



Mr. Snrub said:


> they'll probably end up with two of damiao, sturridge and adebayor


Just a question Of Ade taking a paycut. The dude may as well but doubt it will happen. Sturridge would be a good move for them too but I reckon Chelsea will try hold onto him as a backup for Torres/Winger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck selling to Spurs. NO!

Unless it's something ridiculous i.e. close to £20m for Sturridge or anything for Malouda or Meireles.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bellamy has signed for Cardiff on a free.

Was great for us last season.

Good luck to him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Fuck selling to Spurs. NO!
> 
> Unless it's something ridiculous i.e. close to £20m for Sturridge or anything for Malouda or Meireles.


apparently it'll be an initial 8.5 mil. something about there being 4 big announcements over the weekend for him, another one probably adebayor. i dont get why spurs just dont pay the extra 4 mil he's asking for to offset the paycut. that's 9 mil overall, an absolute bargain for a guy who is easily a 15 mil striker.

rsc linked with a qatari club too :mark:. those two move on, we might see a few moves late in the window.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

With Allen looking pretty much done and dusted i just want a quality winger brought in. Hopefully Agger sticks around this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joe Allen ‏@JoeAOfficial
Medical completed with Liverpool. I am now officially a #LFC player..☺

looks fake as fuck https://twitter.com/JoeAOfficial


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Allen isn't on twitter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

which is why i said it looks fake


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Liverpool should get Johnson from City. Apparently all the Sinclair stuff was bullshit as well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DESTRUCT said:


> Bellamy has signed for Cardiff on a free.
> 
> Was great for us last season.
> 
> Good luck to him.


This confirmed yet? Doesn't seem to be on the Pool site. Still see it happening though which is a shame. Still good luck to him. 




Joel said:


> Fuck selling to Spurs. NO!
> 
> Unless it's something ridiculous i.e. close to £20m for Sturridge or anything for Malouda or Meireles.


Yeah doubt they would stump that up. Honestly RDM might cash in on him if the right offer comes in which would be pretty damn strange considering your only other real out and out attacking option would be Lukaku 

As for Joe Allen saw that account last night and assumed it was real sounded it anyway with all the rumors and such. Not to mention he was at the club last night anyway. Could be a fake though.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> which is why i said it looks fake


just confirming the fakeness.



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Liverpool should get Johnson from City. Apparently all the Sinclair stuff was bullshit as well.


i like Johnson but i'd love Ramirez so much more.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shame Bellamy has left he did a very good job last year. We seriously need to keep Agger. If we sell him I can see us really doing poor next year. Hopefully we keep him and get a couple of good wingers in.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Liverpool should get Johnson from City. *Apparently all the Sinclair stuff was bullshit as well.*


according to what? it's very much on. 5.5 mil. being bought to give us some pace, which aj doesn't bring. if aj gets sold it'll be involving a deal for agger. we should just ask what liverpool value him at, if it's like 10-12 mil then give him plus like 13 mil. worked for us with ireland/milner


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BBC reporting the Bellamy transfer. Usually very reliable.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19190650


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

David Gill spoke to CNBC during the IPO launch



> David Gill: “Sir Alex was clear on Van Persie interest. We would not make up a story. We are aiming to bring a few players in soon.”


dont know who the believe, Ferguson said most likely 1 more player in, and now Gill says a few


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> David Gill spoke to CNBC during the IPO launch
> 
> 
> 
> dont know who the believe, Ferguson said most likely 1 more player in, and now Gill says a few


Same old bullshit from them both, they both said the same last year. Fergie is mental if he thinks he only needs one and if that one is a striker then wtf :jones

Gill is such a fucking politician.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> according to what? it's very much on. 5.5 mil. being bought to give us some pace, which aj doesn't bring. if aj gets sold it'll be involving a deal for agger. we should just ask what liverpool value him at, if it's like 10-12 mil then give him plus like 13 mil. worked for us with ireland/milner


There's been no reports or anything anywhere near concrete over here linking Sinclair with a move to Man City. The only news there's been was this about him signing a new contract.

It'd make sense with his girlfriend being from Manchester too. I can't see that attention seeking cow being too happy with the quieter life in Swansea.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Really don't see the need in Sinclair. Would rather keep Johnson to be honest. Hoping RVP doesn't go to the rags. Got my City top today with Zabaleta on the back!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I read that he's a big United fan and hates City, probably total bollocks though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Really don't see the need in Sinclair. Would rather keep Johnson to be honest. Hoping RVP doesn't go to the rags. Got my City top today with Zabaleta on the back!


i like johnson but he's shown absolutely nothing. terrible attitude, not willing to put in the time, has become incredibly predictable and is quite slow. sinclair is faster, younger and would be eager to prove himself.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I read that he's a big United fan and hates City, probably total bollocks though.


Yeah I heard he did a Q&A and he said that United will win the league this season and he want them to or something. I remember a City youth lad getting stick on twitter for cheering for United in a match, just imagine what Scott would get if he openly admits he supports them and then joins us.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Why Zabaleta on your shirt btw? Seems a very random choice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

zaba's probably the most popular guy amongst city fans. we all love him to death


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Surprised Bellamy has gone , was easily Liverpool's best wide player last season.

Watch him tear Huddersfield's defence to shreds opening day of the season


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if it's been posted but 


> Sky Sources: West Ham agree fee with Marseille for midfielder Alou Diarra #SSN


Really good signing for them.

EDIT: Was only 2 million, fuck. Having his Medical today


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cavani still being heavily linked here. I want this to happen so bad. If we get him and get rid of Torres, I'd go bonkers.

Obviously on September the 1st, Cavani won't be at Chelsea and :torres will still be embarrassing in our shirt


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Cavani still being heavily linked here. I want this to happen so bad. If we get him and get rid of Torres, I'd go bonkers.
> 
> *Obviously on September the 1st, Cavani won't be at Chelsea and :torres will still be embarrassing in our shirt     :*(


I hope so :terry

But honestly cavani would be a class signing for anyone and i'd love to see him in the prem.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cavani?

lol ffp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FFP aint gonna affect any big team in England or Spain.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It's Roman's way or the highway, Fifa know this.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> FFP aint gonna affect any big team in England or Spain.


plz make brian marwood aware of this. seemingly the only club scared by ffp

god he's a mong. can't even get rid of adebayor after giving him this ridiculous contract in the first place. no wonder bobby's frustrated. we've relied on him to shift the deadweight to allow the 2-3 guys bobby wants to strengthen the squad (backup cb, a midfielder to replace garrybarry after this season and a winger). in 4 weeks we've gone from eden hazard to scott sinclair.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Didn't Boro put in a cheeky bid for Santa Cruz or was it just a loan? and city obviously want him gone for good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> It's Roman's way or the highway, Fifa know this.


The world knows this.










Soon time to change my sig :sad:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Didn't Boro put in a cheeky bid for Santa Cruz or was it just a loan? and city obviously want him gone for good.


it was a loan bid. apparently a qatari club is interested in him. nothing against rsc, he seems like a nice guy who wants to play, he's just not good enough/on stupid wages/too old/always injured. complete opposite to ade who would rather sit on his contract for 2 years instead of taking a bit of a cut to play week in week out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> plz make brian marwood aware of this. seemingly the only club scared by ffp
> 
> god he's a mong. can't even get rid of adebayor after giving him this ridiculous contract in the first place. no wonder bobby's frustrated. we've relied on him to shift the deadweight to allow the 2-3 guys bobby wants to strengthen the squad (backup cb, a midfielder to replace garrybarry after this season and a winger). in 4 weeks we've gone from eden hazard to scott sinclair.


I dunno. I guess City could do with a few additions for the squad. But if the season started now, then I don't really think you have a big problem. We spent something like £70-something million this summer and we're still far away from you.

What do you expect your first XI to be and what would you like it to be if you got new signings?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Every club likes and most of the time needs new signings but city still have the strongest squad, maybe they could do with a new cm instead of barry/de jong.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i expect it right now to be the same as last season. we cant to the 3-5-2 without a class defender, kolo isnt good enough and savic is way too raw. this window i hoped really for a javi martinez, a guy who is a class midfielder and more than capable of playing cb if needed. hazard i was never too fussed about, his demands were ridiculous and a big risk for a team with too many big contracts already. i would have genuinely been happy if our window consisted of this.

in: martinez, ramirez, experienced defender who wouldn't mind being behind vk/lescott and is easily capable of slotting in no worries. kinda like a vieira signing, a touch younger but can stay long enough so rekik/savic are ready to step in.
out: kolo, de jong, savic (loan) plus a few other musings.

i like that we've bought a lot of youth, it doesn't count towards ffp and we've managed to get a couple of beauties. but im still disappointed a touch with the window, we havent moved on the deadwood (yet) and we have really improved the positions where we needed some touching up. it could still happen over the next 2 weeks, but i doubt it'll be much bigger than sinclair. de rossi is a pipe dream, but at 29, 25 mil is a touch ridiculous.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Still think City will this season , although expecting a much closer top 4 with Man United , Chelsea and Arsenal. Then followed by some combination of Spurs , Newcastle and Liverpool.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lukaku going on loan to West Brom. Guess I got to give a shit about them next season.

He should get a chance to start there, which is what he desperately needs. He needs to show something now.

The only negative is that now we won't be able to get him under the club trained quota.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Great bit of business for West Brom getting Lukaku for a year, big fan of him and will be good to see how he develops over the year starting more games

Not sure about Liverpool getting rid of Bellamy, think they are going to need another striker, really interested to see what happens with them this season

I think it's City's title again this season but don't know how the rest of the top four will look, imagine Chelsea/Man U/Arsenal but depends on how Newcastle challenge, I see Spurs finishing 6th or even 7th this season; they desperately need a striker and then a replacement for Modric and for me they could do with another right winger as I'm not a huge fan of Lennon


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Just to add a bit more flesh to the Lukaku thing from the official site.




> LUKAKU WEST BROM LOAN
> Posted on: Fri 10 Aug 2012
> 
> Romelu Lukaku has today (Friday) joined West Bromwich Albion on a season-long loan.
> ...



We surely have to buy signing another striker. Captain inconsistent :torres and Sturridge would not be enough striker cover even if they were the two best on the planet.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like Lukaku to do well. 

In the few times I've seen him play for Chelsea he just looks so fucking immobile and doesn't seem to have any idea on what he is doing. No doubt he needs regular playing time.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

From what I have seen of Joe Allen at Swansea, I reckon he will be a decent signing for Liverpool. Bit of a steep fee though but no doubt Rodgers can get the best out of him. 

Feel sorry for Swansea. Missed out on Sigurdsson, have now lost Joe Allen and will probably lose Scott Sinclair shortly. Laudrup is going to have a tough task next season.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Allen looks decent but we still need a number of players if we are even going to have a chance of finishing above everton, newcastle and spurs. Best we can hop for imo next year is 5th and even then it is if we can get some players in we 2 quality wingers and a striker at least.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

imo Swansea have got one of the bargains of the summer in Michu for just 2m? i'm sure they will use 5-7m of that allen money and find another CM gem.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Allen looks decent but we still need a number of players if we are even going to have a chance of finishing above everton, newcastle and spurs. Best we can hop for imo next year is 5th and even then it is if we can get some players in we 2 quality wingers and a striker at least.


We'll finish above Everton, i don't see Newcastle being as good but both they and Spurs will probably finish above us. Don't need a striker unless Carroll leaves, and i reckon we only need the 1 quality winger + a winger better than Downing which is pretty much anyone. 



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Surprised Bellamy has gone , was easily Liverpool's best wide player last season.
> 
> Watch him tear Huddersfield's defence to shreds opening day of the season


From what i've read its more bellamy wanting to go to Cardiff than us wanting him to leave.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

he took a massive paycut too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently we rejected a 40 mil bid for mario from psg and bobby threatened to walk if he was sold


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Huge bid, considering all the business they have already done in this window. Fucking PSG and their endless money.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> Huge bid, considering all the business they have already done in this window. Fucking PSG and their endless money.


ironic coming from a Chel$ki fan :hazard


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

At least PSG aren't spending their money on shit players.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Samoon said:


> At least PSG aren't spending their money on shit players.



Eden Hazard is shit then? :downing


I may be in the minority here, but I think Liverpool will quite possibly be shit again this season. Despite the complete media love in for him, I don't think Rogers is the incredible manager some people seem to think he is. Swansea did well last season, but they finished on the same number of points as Norwich and you didn't see everyone riding Lambert's knob to the same extent despite the fact he had probably the more impressive feat in getting sucessive promotions and keeping Norwich up in the prem. 

At the Community Shield match tomorrow, can't wait :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5th-Horseman said:


> Eden Hazard is shit then? :downing


:kenny I was never refering to Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no barry or micah for the community shield, vinny less than likely, silva and mario wont start due to lack of fitness.

probably line up:

hart
clichy lescott kolo zaba
yaya
silva nasri aj
aguero tevez

still a good side but showing why we've needed cb cover and another mid. chelsea will probably carve it up on the counter


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Samoon said:


> :kenny I was never refering to Chelsea.




Shit signings? As a rule of thumb as it's not us then I am guessing you are referring to Liverpool?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

No one, at least on here, is expecting Liverpool to immediately jump back into the top 4. We need to build back up and i think that Rodgers is going to get some time to instill his own brand of football. Look at our signings/departures so far, we've had Maxi (31), Kuyt (32), Auerlio (32), Bellamy (33) all gone, along with Aquilani who never got much of a chance here. We've bought Borini (21) and Allen (22). Its very evident that Rodgers has gone for a more youthful approach and for players for both now and the future.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> no barry or micah for the community shield, vinny less than likely, silva and mario wont start due to lack of fitness.
> 
> probably line up:
> 
> ...


You'll still win.

Marin is injured already. Oscar still at the Olympics. And Mata only this week came back. So it'll probably be the same side as last year with Hazard in for Mata and Torres in for Drogba :sad:

Cech
Ivanovic Luiz Terry Cole
Mikel Lampard
Ramires Hazard Malouda(?)
Torres​
If Luiz clowns it up, then he needs to fuck off. He pissed me off a lot in pre season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mighty MIKEL will win the game

your team needs more KALOUDA


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

liverpool will make 1 more signing, and it'll be a big one imo. they've cleared up a lot when it comes to wages, aquilani, bellamy and kuyt were all decent earners, aquilani in particular close to 100k a week, plus they got a good fee for him too. they were able to attract suarez with (iirc) europa league, they can still attract name players.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

We're fucked. We can't play Kalouda anymore.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i hope we get a few more signings. sahin on loan + another winger and i think we'll be set

ITS OUR YEAR


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We're still lacking a lot. We need a monster striker, a monster midfielder or a deep lying playmaker and then the Moses and Azpilicueta signings to be completed.

But we can't get both the striker and midfielder this window. We may not get any. And that's why we won't come close to winning the league. Just really poor planning in the last years has hurt us. We've never looked to have a good alternate to Lampard, which has hurt us. We threw a lot of money on an underperforming striker in Torres to hope for the best...

Bah. If I go on I'll get pissed off.

City to win tomorrow.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I kind of hope Torres is shit tomorrow. I'd rather he bombs now so we realize we DEFINITELY need a another striker, instead of the false hopes that he will play well and may do for the whole season. 

As far as the season goes. City will win. I think even with 0 major signings, they still have a better squad than United and will defend their title successfully. United or (here's the shock) Arsenal will get second. I feel like Chelsea will be 3rd or 4th. Hopefully nothing below that. Spurs might falter a bit this season, depending on whether they ultimately lose Modric or not. Newcastle will be right up there again this season, imo. Liverpool haven't done enough to challenge for top 4, but they will do better than 8th and possibly get 5th. Since garbage ass Dalglish is gone, they can only go up from here. 

Nobody quote me on any of this at the end of the season. Only do it if I'm right. :ksi1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jarvis has handed in a transfer request

would fit nicely in at a midtable side. i rate him.

adebayor apparently spotted at the spuds training ground, now a slight injury hampering his move :lol. just seems like we're not meant to get rid him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Surely you can't be talking about Fernando 'GOLDEN BOOT' Torres like that Joel & Rockhead :torres


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I have faith in Torres, he's still a gifted player and they've bought some guys he could really link up with so he _should _play better than before, but you never know. Otherwise, unleash the STURR STURR.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I can really see Chelsea struggling for top 4 again with the current squad they have. Can't see where the regular supply of goals is going to come from. Even if Torres steps up and gets 20 a season again there's basically no second option to go to for goals. Sturridge I wouldn't have faith in and I think playing him up front limits the attacking 3 from midfield as well because of his virtually non existent link up play. Not like they have a false #9 they can stick up there either. If they get a proven goalscorer like Cavani then they'd probably be fine for top 4 but they're still weak all through the middle of the pitch and they haven't pulled ahead of Arsenal and Tottenham this transfer window like I thought they would. *


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

nah, top 4 will easy be city, united, arsenal, chelsea. Hazard and Oscar will boss shit.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Depends how long it takes Hazard and Oscar to adapt to the premier league style of play


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Agree with Seabs, although once Spurs lose Modric, they lose a lot of strength and become less of a threat.

Torres will probably contribute to 10 goals. Sturridge I have faith in, but can't see him getting close to 25 (which we need from one striker). He'll probably get around 15. Lampard's goal scoring days are done since he plays deeper now, so that 20 league goals gone... Basically, we need Hazard, Mata, Oscar and Ramires to get 35 goals in between them, which is highly unlikely. Cavani is a must. He's just a goal scorer. And not just one type of goal like Torres, but he scores from anywhere with different variety.

I'm fine with Lampard and Mikel in the middle. Don't see it being any less than Carrick and Scholes, or Song and Arteta. Problem is they can't play 38 games a season and the players to come in are terrible. Meireles is toss. Essien is dead. Romeu is unreliable. McEachran is naive and desperately needs a loan where he starts every game. Ramires doesn't suit the deep positions in this formation... It's why we need a Witsel/Fellaini type or a Nuri Sahin/Modric type. But we seem to think we are fine there for some dumb reason.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

unless oscar play a cm role or out on the right he wont even start imo. hazard and mata are better and both play his two best positions. hell, ramires is probably better on the right regardless.

apparently wigan have accepted a 9 mil bid for moses. what a pointless signing, probably just to boost their english quota


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*From what I've seen of him Oscar should boss this season. Looks a genuine class act. Not sold on Hazard and I expect him to flop tbh. Don't think there's enough difference in proven class between Spurs/Chelsea/Arsenal to say that any will easily make top 4. Not at this point at least. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

We are gonna put Moses in attacking mid, since by his name alone he will part the defense :torres

Are we linked with Cavani, haven't seen any rumors.

Spanish reports saying Song agreed terms with Barca.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> unless oscar play a cm role or out on the right he wont even start imo. hazard and mata are better and both play his two best positions. hell, ramires is probably better on the right regardless.
> 
> apparently wigan have accepted a 9 mil bid for moses. what a pointless signing, probably just to boost their english quota


I'd start Oscar behind the striker and shift Mata to the right. I think out of all three of them, Oscar will do the most damage when given the free role (if he adapts). And you guys know how much I love Mata in the middle and was adamant that he should continue to play there over Hazard.

The way Oscar just drifts wherever he wants and completely controls the show for Brazil is brilliant. Mata and Hazard are intelligent and can provide that final pass, but neither can control a game as Oscar can from that position. I'm 100x more excited to see Oscar than Hazard.

Moses is there for as you say the English quota and also, to kind of replace Kalou as that "impact" sub. He doesn't improve us though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oscar wont be able to do that free roaming however. he wont be given that freedom (against the other top sides that is) as well as in europe. i expect him to struggle in his first couple of months adjusting to everything, whereas hazard will have a slightly easier transition. could be wrong though, just how i think it will go.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mikel, Torres and Luiz are the weak points.

Chelsea need a striker, a right-back and a holding mid and then they'll be competing for the title (not winning it, but right up there).

Get the right-back and then Ivanovic can be first back-up at CB ahead of Luiz, as well as the starting RB depending on who they sign (Azpilicueta is a good buy, probably slightly below Bran's level). Hazard will contribute goals but a striker is still needed unless Torres finally becomes the player he once was. Would love to see Cavani in the Prem. DM is the most essential though, Mikel is a liability and Romeu isn't much better yet. Who can they get at DM though? De Rossi? Toulalon? Tiote? Unless they play Ramires and Lampard deep, but Lampard is more of an attacking player and Ramires is a box-to-box with seemingly never-ending energy. The Oscar-Hazard-Mata partnership behind the striker looks fun though, Oscar is their best buy this summer and Hazard is class. Not sure if Chelsea fans will agree with this, as Lampard could play further up, Ramires could play on the right, etc... they're looking very flexible in midfield.

Man Utd should be going after Witsel, Eriksen or Cabaye.

Man City probably a CM, a Winger, and a squad clear out.

Alex Song can fuck off. No thanks.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:cesc. Song may as well stay at Arsenal. A Barca move would be pretty stupid. 

Also find Chelsea paying close to £10m for Moses strange but I guess like Kiz said it's more to build up their english quota. Chelsea should still make Top 4 with no real issues though tbh. The only other club I see challenging is Spurs if they keep a hold of Modric and get another striker in. Were not in the position for top 4 right now, Nor are Newcastle IMO. They have a great starting squad but like us they have a slight depth issue which I reckon will hurt them as the season goes on 

Yeah right now City, Man U, Chelsea, Arsenal in that order although Arsenal & Chelsea are interchangable.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb said:


> Mikel, Torres and Luiz are the weak points.
> 
> Chelsea need a striker, a right-back and a holding mid and then they'll be competing for the title (not winning it, but right up there).
> 
> ...


Why not? You would beat Madrid in the footballers with an ugly hairstyle tournament. Marcelo currently keeping Madrid on top of the table.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Agree with Seabs, although once Spurs lose Modric, they lose a lot of strength and become less of a threat.


*I think Spurs losing Redknapp will end up being a bigger blow than if they lose Modric. If I was a Spurs fan I wouldn't feel confident with AVB in charge. Modric they can replace with Sandro and Gylfi. Sandro's really underrated and Gylfi proved last season he can be a strong attacking threat. *


Mr. Snrub said:


> unless oscar play a cm role or out on the right he wont even start imo. hazard and mata are better and both play his two best positions. hell, ramires is probably better on the right regardless.
> 
> apparently wigan have accepted a 9 mil bid for moses. what a pointless signing, probably just to boost their english quota


*I reckon Chelsea could probably get away with playing Oscar in Lampard's role in the B Games. I'd go with Hazard - Oscar - Mata as the attacking 3 though personally and have Ramires and Mikel behind them. They need to replace Mikel though. 

Song should fit in nicely at Barca as long as he isn't playing every week (which he obv. wont) and he isn't playing CB or in the Busquets role. Superb passing range. Straight replacement for Keita would be fine. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

de rossi is either staying at roma or coming to us. and i dont fancy us paying through the nose for a 29 year old, not matter how good they are. de rossi would be a dream, but a 15 mil dream, which would be laughed off by roma, and deservedly so.

only just saw a stat the other day saying that agger has only started something like a 3rd of the possible games since joining liverpool. cooled on him now, 27 mil for a defender with a chronic back problem, no thanks.

playing oscar in the cm spot is way too attacking. having effectively 4 attacking mids, a poor striker and an aging midfielder (lampard/essien) or a junk one (mikel) would be disastrous, even against some of the 'b' teams. no one tracking back, it would be open season even for someone like sunderland, sessegnon would run riot with no one shutting him down. conversely, if hazard/oscar/mata aren't shut down chelsea would be dangerous everytime they have the ball. it would be difficult to find the balance. ramires their only good cm imo.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Man De Rossi would be so perfect for us. Exactly what we need.

I would cream my pants if we signed him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hazard will be better than Oscar this season I think. It's always a big risk taking a young Brazilian straight from the Brazilian league and into the premiership. 

Also Im amazed that seb said we should be in for Eriksen. Can that be explained?


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd love for us to go in for Sahin, Witsel, Modric, Tiote or Cabaye. I'm not quite sold on Eriksen just yet from the games I've seen him in. He needs a bit more time to develop I feel before making a big move.

This transfer window is so depressing, last season we got all our deals done early but we decided to ignore getting a central midfield player, which we desperately needed. Ferguson wanted to give Cleverley a chance in that position, which worked for about a month and a half before he got injured twice and hardly featured after that. Sure, Cleverley looked impressive at the Olympics but I still wouldn't rely on him just in case he does pick up another injury. We also can't rely on Scholes forever, no matter if he's still class. I just know that when this transfer window ends, I can see me feeling deflated due to us not signing a central midfielder... again.

Gill can fuck off also. He said the exact same thing last season, that we were going to bring in one or two more class players and did we? Nope. He's spouting the same old shit this season and still, nothing has really happened.

I don't mind Van Persie coming to Old Trafford, it could benefit us for a couple of seasons but I don't want Welbeck or Chicharito to have limited chances in starting, especially Welbeck. I guess we'll have to wait and see if it happens first before commenting on it.

Also, please get a left back, which I do think we will try and purchase this transfer window. Evra needs competition, plus he's been shit for a couple of years now and I don't want us to put Brady in that position as he's a winger. Blackett could do well there but again, needs time to develop. Hopefully we get someone as Ferguson has said numerous times he wants Evra to have competition.

Please sign someone soon!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I agree with the "Gill can fuck off" bit. The guy has turned into a politician. Twat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

T-C said:


> I agree with the "Gill can fuck off" bit. The guy has turned into a politician. Twat.












sign adebayor and roque santa cruz (amongst others) to massive deals?










cant move them on withholding us from making further moves?










ffp? i can see it affecting psg and chel..


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Brian Marwood seems to have found the only job in the world that he is worse at than commentating.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mancini seems to be getting annoyed with Marwood too. Actually, "getting" is the wrong word.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T-C said:


> Hazard will be better than Oscar this season I think. It's always a big risk taking a young Brazilian straight from the Brazilian league and into the premiership.
> 
> Also Im amazed that seb said we should be in for Eriksen. Can that be explained?


I know you don't rate him, but I do. I was listing off some plausible CM's. Strootman is touted as being quite good too (never seen him), so maybe him. I forgot about Sahin, though he's playing the forgotten man act at Madrid, he'll probably do an Albiol and extend his contract.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Eriksen doesn't play in the centre of midfield though. He plays in front of the midfield, where we have Kagawa who is miles better. 

Eriksen could be a good player in time, but he is in no way ready for a move to a top club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i said a while ago eriksen was just as good as gotze.

while that may have been a touch wide of the mark side he's still young, creative and wouldn't be very expensive. wouldn't mind getting him here and having him learn the way of the wizard from merlin. he's a natural center mid though. plus who doesn't want someone from MIDDELFART

and yeah, marwood's about as useful as a washing machine at negotiating. wouldn't be surprised if bobby gets him dumped sooner rather than later, but i guess with us waiting for cook's replacement to come in (end of this month he starts iirc) we need to have some back office stability. i wouldn't be shocked at all to see him gone at the end of the year, if the lack of a couple of players ends up costing bobby his job or something then he will be even less popular than he is now. in fact marwood only got the job really cos he worked with cook at nike.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

El Hadji Diouf signs for Leeds, a year after Neil Warnock called him a sewer rat.

wat.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What was the last bid Spurs rejected for Modric? 35 million? I don't know why Levy is hellbent on keeping Modric as a hostage at the Lane. 35 million is good enough. It's excellent. They should just let him go.

Talking about the midfield, I don't think any team in the PL has an attractive midfield. What's City's first choice? Yaya and Barry? ManU has the worst amongst the top-tiers with Carrick and a semi-retired Scholes. Chelsea have it pretty meh but they have such a lethal attacking line-up now. It's so strange. Last season they had an attacking manager with a defensive team; this season, they have an attacking team with a defensive-minded manager. I won't talk about Song-Arteta because I might be biased here.

On Sahin, it would absolutely suck if he ends up at Spurs. My God! That would be horrible, but at least--it's better than Sahin ending up at Chelsea, United, or City. SAF is crazily obsessed over Carrick, so I'm relaxed on that front; Chelsea have Lampard who many Chelsea fans are saying is better than Sahin (yeah), and City don't seem to be interested in spending on anybody not named De Rossi and their biggest transfer story for this summer has been about Adebayor's wages.

I can't wait for us to get started. I pray we get Sahin. I really do. If possible, I'd want us to get a RB because Sagna won't be able to go as he used to anymore, and his replacement is Jenk. Coquelin looked okay in that position last season, but he doesn't provide the width Sagna does. That would pretty much wrap it for me as far as transfers go. I'm not sure what's going on with van Persie, but he and Wenger were seen smiling... So... Nvm 


Edit:

By the way, I nearly had a heart-attack when I heard a few Gunners say, "Who needs Sahin when we've got Ramsey!"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> What was the last bid Spurs rejected for Modric? 35 million? I don't know why Levy is hellbent on keeping Modric as a hostage at the Lane. 35 million is good enough. It's excellent. They should just let him go.


Yeah I believe it was that. Dunno what is Levys issue. I'm literally convinced he would rather stick him in the reserves all season than sell him. To me is basically like saying Modric is bigger than the club



> Edit:
> 
> By the way, I nearly had a heart-attack when I heard a few Gunners say, "Who needs Sahin when we've got Ramsey!"


:torres. Ramsey is a boss though man. Didn't you see those penalties for team GB. Beautiful stuff. Sahin wouldn't have a chance with Ramsey in the squad. He should come to us instead. At least here his talent won't be overshadowed.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I missed the whole Ramsey penalty thing. What happened?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gutted, we've not made any signings but this transfer window is all about being held to ransom by 19/20 yrs olds, see Oscar, Moura, Hazard etc or 29yrs olds see Ibrah, RVP, Modric.. wtf!! lol

I fully expect Hazard to be the main started for Chelsea, Oscar is clearly a long term project thing, they'll have to give Hazard as many games as poss in 2 seasons before he fucks off to Spain in a huff..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> I missed the whole Ramsey penalty thing. What happened?


GB got two penalties I believe. He took both and they were both awful as hell. One just about managed to get past the kepeer. His shootout one was pretty decent though 

Can see it here 

http://www.soccer-blogger.com/2012/...-video-quarterfinal-goals-ji-dong-won-ramsey/ 

Bout 45 seconds onwards in the first clip.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> I agree with the "Gill can fuck off" bit. The guy has turned into a politician. Twat.


Just realised this? he comes out with the same bollocks every season whle giving the glazers a handjob in one of their ferrari's.

As for the Eriksen chat he's the only play out there i strongly believe will sign for united next season. (.....wait's for him to sign for madrid or city)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> GB got two penalties I believe. He took both and they were both awful as hell. One just about managed to get past the kepeer. His shootout one was pretty decent though
> 
> Can see it here
> 
> ...


:wilkins

Those were some terrible pens.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

wrong thread!


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Foreshadowed said:


> I'd love for us to go in for Sahin, Witsel, Modric, Tiote or Cabaye. I'm not quite sold on Eriksen just yet from the games I've seen him in. He needs a bit more time to develop I feel before making a big move.
> 
> This transfer window is so depressing, last season we got all our deals done early but we decided to ignore getting a central midfield player, which we desperately needed. Ferguson wanted to give Cleverley a chance in that position, which worked for about a month and a half before he got injured twice and hardly featured after that. Sure, Cleverley looked impressive at the Olympics but I still wouldn't rely on him just in case he does pick up another injury. We also can't rely on Scholes forever, no matter if he's still class. I just know that when this transfer window ends, I can see me feeling deflated due to us not signing a central midfielder... again.
> 
> ...



My feeling are that its RvP or nothing, I like to be wrong but buying players just before season never ideal & even less ideal during start of the new PL season/at end of transfer window. 

I agree that LB & CM should be 2 key areas need looking at. But If Everton are after 20M for Baines then not going to get it the CM issue is one that confuses me as SAF doesn’t seem like wants a CM as much as wants attacking players who can do something from nothing in order win game, in last 12 months after Sanchez, Nasri, Sneijder, Hazard then Lucas all players who can open up defenses in final 3rd. My guess is SAF going for a change in shape (4-2-3-1) Which means 2 CM do less running around & dictate play from deep while the attacking front 4 try winning the match/es either through individual skill &/or front 4 linking up together to score.

If you look at CM on offer at club we have Scholes Carrick Ando Clev Giggs Powell (Jones is needs must) As maybe main 6 CM at club (Not included Fletch for obvious reasons). I reckon SAF doesn’t want buy CM cos A) Cant find one who can step in to replace Carrick & Scholes asap this season, B) He wants give his youngsters from the youth set up a chance & C) His hoping that Ando & Clev don’t get injured & stay healthily while finding good form & Carrick/Scholes continue showing the good form have done for us since January.

I'm all for giving Clev & Ando & even Powell chances in 1st team just as I am for likes of Tunnicliffe, Petrucci, Lingard & Blackett from reserves.

My concern is that in tough CL matches & v top Pl sides I don’t think CM is good enough in fact last season that was shown many times which why like 1 top CM to joined club, I don’t believe sign Modric as convinced join Real Madrid but Witsel at Benfica a good player & I was impressed with him last season but 25-30M I just don’t see us going that far for him.

I would also like a winger who can do something from out nothing (Who can replace Giggs long term) While Lucas saga going on, alot Man Utd said that don’t need another winger as have enough which imo is BS cos we have 3 who are Young, Nani & Toni with Toni & Young now both 27, Nani 26 in few months my guess is SAF wants speed up attack & wants young winger with pace capable of opening teams up. 

I've said this few times but why not James Rodriguez at Porto? His left footed LW with good pace but best ability is his team player always looking for players in better positions in final 3rd? His another winger of modern football/winger who can drift in & play on outside whose hard 2nd guess with ball at his feet & only 21 years old. Porto don’t normally sell 2 big stars in 1 summer which why thought Rodriguez leave Porto next summer as Hulk leave this summer to Chelsea? But that deal has seemed to have stalled now?

LB Area more simple cos Blackett & Hopefully Fabio will be competing for LB spot from 2013 onwards, my guess is SAF wants Baines cos his older & add competition to Evra while both are here & Baines will only be stop gap signing for this season until Fabio or/& Blackett are ready. 

As I said before Evra leaving next summer his 31 now & 32 next May & as last season showed he doesn’t have pace to get back to defend often getting caught to high up pitch & out position leaving LB area open to attacks from opposition teams countless times in many matches (MCFC playing on this fact & big reason why scored & won both Manchester derby games in the PL last season). If Evra couldn’t do as well last season when 30 then year older then how that going change now? Also his been used so much last few years that his got to be burnout he needs rest but no LB there order come in unless use Evans there which something don’t want to see after using Smalling & Jones at RB for most last season.

Do I think this squad capable of challenging for PL title again this season? Yes but maybe its pessimist in me but not as confident in us winning PL title as i have been in previous seasons, I still want to believe SAF will add to the squad before Transfer window shuts (Not counting RvP) Cos my fear is that injuries & lack quality in depth in certain areas will cost us dearly once again this season just as did this past season.

Not saying our squad awful (Its not) & that finish 4th/5th. But there clearly room for improvement & liked to have seen a CM, a LB & a Winger (Missing out on Hazard then Lucas sucks but nothing can be done about that now).

Saying that im happy Kagawa arrived think going have great season & great see Vida slowly getting back into swing of things, Rafael hope in for a big season & stays fit. Same goes with Clev, Ando, Welbeck & Chicha, Evans, Smalling & Jones. 

We still have some very good players but missing out on Hazard then Lucas has somehow meant we’ve become an awful team in eyes of many? Not sure how that works but there you go. We still have squad capable of doing something good this season but just missing a bit of quality to it for us to be really sure of challenging & winning major honor/s this season imo. 

I Guess I/we will have to wait & see until SAF comes out & says happy with the squad his got then my guess is SAF still wants add to squad before this Transfer Window closes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Foreshadowed said:


> I'd love for us to go in for Sahin, Witsel, Modric, Tiote or Cabaye. I'm not quite sold on Eriksen just yet from the games I've seen him in. He needs a bit more time to develop I feel before making a big move.
> 
> This transfer window is so depressing, last season we got all our deals done early but we decided to ignore getting a central midfield player, which we desperately needed. Ferguson wanted to give Cleverley a chance in that position, which worked for about a month and a half before he got injured twice and hardly featured after that. Sure, Cleverley looked impressive at the Olympics but I still wouldn't rely on him just in case he does pick up another injury. We also can't rely on Scholes forever, no matter if he's still class. I just know that when this transfer window ends, I can see me feeling deflated due to us not signing a central midfielder... again.
> 
> ...



Agreed pretty much with all, i was expecting an exciting window from United but yet again letdown massively, likes of sahin, cabaye and witsel are all very gettable but fergie seems unwilling to give up on ando and have faith and rely on scholes/carrick. Maybe he was also hoping for fletch to comeback but that was always a small chance. Left back is needed badly wtf is happening with that.

Glad others are beginning to see Gill for what he is. We've been outspent by Arsenal so far enough said.

I also expected city to spend a shitload but it seems their cheif exec can't get anything right either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we were never going to spend a heap. we simply dont need to anymore. we have a top squad, 1 or 2 signings away from competing seriously for the cl


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> we were never going to spend a heap. we simply dont need to anymore. we have a top squad, 1 or 2 signings away from competing seriously for the cl


I was expecting you to sign hazard, rvp or cavani, cm and a cb. But i doubt even city could have pulled them deals off unless tevez, ade and bunch of others left.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we would've got hazard if he didn't want the world, and rvp/cavani were only ever really on the cards if we got rid of adebayor/rsc and dzeko/tevez. we 're refusing the pay the big fees for players, it's the same problem with javi martinez


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The Monster said:


> I've said this few times but why not *James Rodriguez* at Porto? His left footed LW with good pace but best ability is his team player always looking for players in better positions in final 3rd? His another winger of modern football/winger who can drift in & play on outside whose hard 2nd guess with ball at his feet & only 21 years old. Porto don’t normally sell 2 big stars in 1 summer which why thought Rodriguez leave Porto next summer as Hulk leave this summer to Chelsea? But that deal has seemed to have stalled now?


This, i want him at united so badly and will be pissed when he fucks off to a rival.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

James Rodriguez is not a pure winger. He is more like a playmaker, to play in the middle. He is not explosive enough to play the wing. 

However, Porto is having money trouble (they ended their basketball team because of it), and they NEED to sell several players. However they will not let James go cheat. They want to sell at least 2 players this summer. Hulk, Alvaro Pereira and Moutinho, 2 of them may leave this summer, but i wouldnt be surprised if the 3 leave.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

People on Chelsea forum saying Hulk is better than Cavani. Would "take him over Cavani any day". I can't even...

Hopefully that miss doesn't haunt Oscar too bad.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> we were never going to spend a heap. we simply dont need to anymore. we have a top squad, 1 or 2 signings away from competing seriously for the cl


James Rodriguez seems a decent LW, wouldnt mind him as well as CB and CM..

If we finish the window with Agger and Di Rossi, i'd be still happy but wouldn't mind some pace upfront, be it rod or Cavani.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

about 60 mil combined for a guy with a chronic back problem and a 29 year old who would rather do anything than leave. dont see it happening myself. i did get excited about agger for 18 mil cos he's class, but you're only class if you can get onto the pitch. and we dont need cavani, he'd be a waste of money unless we sold both tevez and dzeko on top of the deadweight and that would be difficult. i do rate cavani, i rate him and falcao very highly, but strikers are something we don't need any additions to. when we have a young striker who would start at a fair few top clubs around the world as our 5th in line i think we're doing okay. i would be stoked if we signed tiote to partner yaya, but afcon becomes a big problem there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> James Rodriguez seems a decent LW, wouldnt mind him as well as CB and CM..
> 
> If we finish the window with Agger and Di Rossi, i'd be still happy but wouldn't mind some pace upfront, be it rod or Cavani.


Really? Pace up front? Up front?

Up front is one position City don't have to touch. Aguero/Balotelli/Tevez/Dzeko all offer something different. And on their day, they are all top class. Aguero is one of the best in the world, it wasn't long ago that Tevez was one of the best in the world and Balotelli is expected to be one of the best in the world.

Height, pace, power, creativty and goals. Yet you want another striker?

As for pace; Aguero is fast.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Not like Balotelli is slow either.

Also Rodriguez is just as good as a LM/LW as he is in the attacking midfielder role, he's got the skills and no slouch in the speed department either to suggest he's not explosive enough to play there.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I really don't want James Rodriguez. The fee was a joke.



EGame said:


> Man De Rossi would be so perfect for us. Exactly what we need.
> 
> I would cream my pants if we signed him.


I thought you needed a centre back.. :mourinho


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Fergie isnt at the game for the friendly against Hannover, but he did travel to Germany, RVP is also currently in Germany with arsenal :hmm:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

wizzy said:


> James Rodriguez is not a pure winger. He is more like a playmaker, to play in the middle. He is not explosive enough to play the wing.
> 
> However, Porto is having money trouble (they ended their basketball team because of it), and they NEED to sell several players. However they will not let James go cheat. They want to sell at least 2 players this summer. Hulk, Alvaro Pereira and Moutinho, 2 of them may leave this summer, but i wouldnt be surprised if the 3 leave.


Way in which FC Porto operate, buying young players for little across the globe then giving them European exposure combined with winning Portuguese title/cups for couple of years then selling them on to a "bigger" clubs in Europe for alot money has been great way for them to gain cash & lot of it. Didn’t release they were in any bad financial shape that need sell more then 1 “Star” player this summer? 

That’s why think Rodriguez would been good player for us cos his playmaker come winger like Silva someone who can do a bit of everything not just hug touchline all game like a "traditional" winger. I believe towards back end of the last season he started as most advanced CM in Porto Midfield 3 playing well which was 1 of the reasons why Porto ended up winning the Portuguese title again.



WWE_TNA said:


> This, i want him at united so badly and will be pissed when he fucks off to a rival.


All I know of Rodriguez future is what his agent said back in June/July? He confirmed we do have an interest in Rodriguez & that he (the agent) was planning talks with Porto president to discuss the player’s future this summer, nothing else was reported after that?



> *Sky Sports June 21st 2012:*
> 
> The agent of Porto winger James Rodriguez has admitted it is a complicated situation as he prepares to hold talks with the club, with speculation continuing to link the Colombian with a move to Manchester United.
> 
> ...


The only other bits of information ive seen of us been linked with James Rodriguez is from press in England & in Portugal. And I believe im right in saying that one of Papers I read said that Martian Ferguson went to watch Rodriguez play for Colombia live in a friendly match back in May. So (If true) Clearly SAF knows about him & rates him enough to send our chief scout to have personal look at him & as his agent above said we do have a serious interest in him.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Fergie isnt at the game for the friendly against Hannover, but he did travel to Germany, RVP is also currently in Germany with arsenal :hmm:


Unzips........


Monster i think James or Eriksen will be the main targets next season.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

WWE_TNA said:


> Unzips........
> 
> 
> Monster i think James or Eriksen will be the main targets next season.


Eriksen Is an interesting debate his best role is CAM/no10, not as a CM (An area think everyone will agree we need to strengthen) & buying Kagawa eliminates the purpose of buying Eriksen as Kagawa plays in the position Eriksen does. 

I also think Eriksen needs another season at Ajax to show his worth before suggesting a move to us is on cards he has the talent to be something very good but his only 20 & still developing as a player so moving to club like us early this early has its risk. While I believe he will move next summer I would rather see how he does this upcoming season before making statement on if I believe ready to join us for next summer.

& On Rodriguez ironically I agree, simply cos I think SAF wants a Giggs replacement sooner rather then later & I don’t believe we have 1 in the squad (Nani his own man & not replacement for Giggs & Nani rather not be used on the left he rather go through middle or Right) & Young is squad player capable of stepping in when needed but Nani & Toni always be ahead of him if both are in form. Theres also a lack of top quality left footed LW around & Think James Rodriguez is 1 of them. Also with Giggs still here no pressing need to buy his replacement right now which why I think Rodriguez will stay at Porto this summer but wouldn’t shock me if he left Porto next year coinciding with Giggs likely retirement with us next summer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Suppose you're right on eriksen the fact his best position is as the number 10(cam) does hinder the chance of him coming to united. I remember last season going on about how i'd like a proper dm/cm to be signed and james rodriguez or kagawa (which i'm glad we got) but i'm gonna say the same thing now for next season. :no:


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

The Monster said:


> Way in which FC Porto operate, buying young players for little across the globe then giving them European exposure combined with winning Portuguese title/cups for couple of years then selling them on to a "bigger" clubs in Europe for alot money has been great way for them to gain cash & lot of it. Didn’t release they were in any bad financial shape that need sell more then 1 “Star” player this summer?
> 
> That’s why think Rodriguez would been good player for us cos his playmaker come winger like Silva someone who can do a bit of everything not just hug touchline all game like a "traditional" winger. I believe towards back end of the last season he started as most advanced CM in Porto Midfield 3 playing well which was 1 of the reasons why Porto ended up winning the Portuguese title again.


All the Portuguese teams are in trouble financialy. Not only Porto but Benfica as well 

We dont have much money coming in from TV contracts or sponsors and merchandising like teams from big countrys. We are forced to sell players every season unless we do reeeeaaallly well in champions league. Otherwise we need to sell players.

Porto last season spend 18M euros in Danilo (transfer fee+ agent fees etc etc) and 13M more in Alex Sandro. Also they bought more % from hulk (they have now 85% of the transfer fee). No portuguese team can have this kind of expenses, and they bought Martinez for 9M this summer so they really need to sell someone, of they will have trouble. I still think Hulk will go, my bet is Zenit for around 40M euros and Alvaro Pereira probably for 10 and they're settle, but if they cant get 40M for hulk they have to sell someone else, and its Moutinho the next in line.

I dont think they will listen to any offer for James Rodriguez before selling Hulk/Moutinho/Alvaro Pereira.

They also want to sell Rolando, but he is sooooo bad noone wants him anymore.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

If i was SAF i would buy Witsel, i hope he doesn't, at least this season, but he would fit so well united system playing alongside a more defensive midfielder.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How much would you say Witsel would go for?


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

This season? I dont think he will go for less than 30M euros.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'd happily pay that. Rate the guy a lot. Fits in with our Belgzil project too.

:kompany will be next after Witsel :mark:

Don't think Benfica like us much after the Champions League though.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

We cannot afford not making deals with chelsea. We need the money, doesnt matter from where its coming from.

Real Madrid is said to have Witsel as trey're no2 after modric. And they can offer 40M euros (release clause) if they cant get modric. This season is terrible for buying our players. We will have elections on september and our president cant afford to sell a fan favourite as witsel for less than the clause. Gaitan is the one they want to sell and probably Cardozo but i doubt it. 

I like witsel a lot and its sad we cant keep a player as good as him for longer


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Really? Pace up front? Up front?
> 
> Up front is one position City don't have to touch. Aguero/Balotelli/Tevez/Dzeko all offer something different. And on their day, they are all top class. Aguero is one of the best in the world, it wasn't long ago that Tevez was one of the best in the world and Balotelli is expected to be one of the best in the world.
> 
> ...


Ok, up front wasn't the best term but in the final 3rd, Yes we lack pace, Ageuro is quick over 5 yards, but in nobodys book is any of our front 6, Aguero, Tevez, Balo, Silva, Nasri, Dzeko are any of them blessed with explosive pace down either flank.. which we lack, Silva and Nasri both drift, Johnson is a lazy git nowadays and a defensive liability to play big games for 90mins. So yep, i would like a quicker player or old fashioned winger in the squad..  

Its waste having a 6" 4 power forward striker with no body to get to the line and drill a cross in with doesn't cut in side and loft a ball in or waiting for the games where Kolarov (who was our best crosser for Dzeko last year and leaving, most likely..) to overlap. 

As for Cavani, he's just a player i like over either Tevez or Dzeko who were both heavily rumoured to leave.

So yep i'd like a CB and pacy player still...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great game against Hannover, fun to watch.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Few rumours floating around twitter that RVP certain to join United now. Didn't think he was actually going to go through with it and join one of our biggest rivals and a club we have a huge history with. 

Devastated.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Rumours are just that, rumours. Don't believe anything until it's done.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Reports around that we have agreed a £35m fee with Napoli for Cavani. Other reports that we have offered €30m and Meireles to Napoli for Cavani.

joal.com does not tell lies like this.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Reports around that we have agreed a £35m fee with Napoli for Cavani. Other reports that we have offered €30m and Meireles to Napoli for Cavani.
> 
> joal.com does not tell lies like this.


If you get him, fuck you roman and chelsea.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Would be horrible if RVP joins United...


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

We should be paying _them_ an extra ten million just to take Meireles.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

RVP saga dragging on too long. Dutch cunt should have been sold the minute he posted his comments on his website. Quicker he goes the better for everyone assciated with Arsenal football club.

Not impressed with our transfer dealings so far. Not a single issue from last season has been dealt with. Our midfield is still poor our defence is still poor. Kieran gibbs is still here. 

The signings or Cazorla Giroud and Podolski in full are decent but Poldolski being used in Gervinho's role just feels like a total fail all over. Cazorla will be a massive improvement on Walcott on the right and Giroud i have reservations over as he's never played up top alone. So as wenger is knob he'll stick with the same formation and ruin everyone.

Why has no goalkeeper been signed??? Szcz is an aggorant prick and it affects his performance.
Why no CB leader. Per cant handle pace so is only useful in half our games. Kos and Verm should ever be allowed on the pitch together because neither take charge nor speaks during a game. Verma has been a mute since he was overlooked for captaincy. (childish)

No defensive mid so our midfield is still totally unbalanced we still have Diaby, Song, Coquelin, Rosicky, Frimpong. Wilshere is still a druggy so dont expect to see him untill 2013. Ramsey has alot to prove. Arteta wil lahve to carry the midfield again while we remain totally unbalanced.

So more of the same from arsenal 65 points expected from this season.

AND Tomas Rosicky is STILL NOT A FOOTBALL!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

good to have you back gunner


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rodwell is joining Man City? what?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Yeah strange one, Everton site says a fee has been agreed, Rodwell was very promising when he first broke onto the scene, but seems to have stalled a bit


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Well there's the eventual replacement for :barry

Fee?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

said it was gonna happen about 5 hours ago, joe royle said we were in advanced talks.

disappointing. fee will be around 20 mil, doesn't improve our side at all.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

15-20 mil for the fee. puzzling signing really.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

English home grown player with potential.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

20 million for rodwell? Strange move.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I've always kind of wanted him. Injuries has set him back a bit, but still a good young player with potential.

£20m though is bonkers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If he stays fit he'll be a very good player for them. His ceiling as a player is very high, he just hasn't been able to develop because of injuries.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's rumoured to be 12-15 mil, im alright with that. he's still young, has huge potential, will be learning from the likes of david silva and yaya toure, have a class manager and class coaches, and there wont be huge pressure on him from the get go. could be worse.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it's rumoured to be 12-15 mil, im alright with that. he's still young, has huge potential, will be learning from the likes of david silva and yaya toure, have a class manager and class coaches, and there wont be huge pressure on him from the get go. could be worse.


He is nothing like either of those players.

Rodwells progression has stalled drastically since his injury, and saying that he is injury prone. Has the ability to be a top player but needs to get tough ala De Jong.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Aside from Anichebe, Rodwell has been our most underperforming player for seasons. He has been hit by injuries of course, but even fully fit he has never reached anywhere near the potential expected from him at the point.

It's crazy to think that we wouldn't get anywhere near 15-20mil for Osman, yet he has out performed Rodwell since his first injury. Just goes to show how much faith is put in potential though, and fair enough. With the right coaches and players around him, somebody like Rodwell can flourish. Is Viera still at City in some role? If Rodwell reaches his potential in a Viera like role then he will be worth more than the 20 million to City at the end of his career.

I'm sad to see someone come through the ranks leave, but out of every player contracted at Everton then Rodwell is the one who we will benefit the most from letting go. Who knows, this next season he could underperform again and end up losing out 10 million for the player? 

20 million should shut the bank up for a season and bring in some shrewd buys. Naismith already looks like a very good buy, along with Gibson and Jelavic. 

I'm excited for the season, as always, but I will not let myself get too ahead of myself but on paper we have a very good side at the moment. A very competetive side of players who didn't cost the earth but the spine of the time in Howard, Jagielka, Heitinga, Fellaini and Jelavic, broadened out with Baines, Pienaar, Naismith then them 8 players can be the genesis of a very strong team for the next 2 or 3 years, especially with squad players like Osman, Hibbert and Gibson, and youth like Ross Barkley and Duffy. If we do sell Rodwell and bring in some strength on the right (if Naismith doesn't play there) then we have potential of a very good team this year.

In my opinion, the 2 players underperfoming and were to become surplus to requirements for their standard of play were Tim Cahill and Jack Rodwell. It would have been nice to have got 5 million for Cahill, but if it's true that him and Donovan are coming back to help us with the influx of games around the Christmas period, then I think we are looking at an okay season for us.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

He progression stalled massively with the injury but no reason he cant find it back learning from the likes of Barry (cont laugh he;s still one of the best in the league at what he does), De Jong and Big Game Yaya.

A surpising transfer but he's young, decent and English, cant really argue with it much, seeing as we think De Jong might be leaving in a year or so i would think..


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The number of empty seats is strange.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

T-C said:


> The number of empty seats is strange.


Not really usually the way with games at Wembley, the company conssession seats always go spare. Prawn brigade hiding from the rain..


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Aside from Anichebe, Rodwell has been our most underperforming player for seasons. He has been hit by injuries of course, but even fully fit he has never reached anywhere near the potential expected from him at the point.
> 
> It's crazy to think that we wouldn't get anywhere near 15-20mil for Osman, yet he has out performed Rodwell since his first injury. Just goes to show how much faith is put in potential though, and fair enough. With the right coaches and players around him, somebody like Rodwell can flourish. Is Viera still at City in some role? If Rodwell reaches his potential in a Viera like role then he will be worth more than the 20 million to City at the end of his career.
> 
> ...


I was really surprised Everton didnt try and get Steven Davis instead of Naismith, but then they couldnt have forseen the Rodwell bid coming in..


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Not really usually the way with games at Wembley, the company conssession seats always go spare. Prawn brigade hiding from the rain..


Even in the stands behind the goals here are plenty of empty seats. Did either side sell their full allocation?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

IrishViper said:


> He is nothing like either of those players.
> 
> Rodwells progression has stalled drastically since his injury, and saying that he is injury prone. Has the ability to be a top player but needs to get tough ala De Jong.


he's a midfielder. they're midfielders. see the comparison

we sold our allocation about a week and a half ago. dont think chelsea did


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> Not really usually the way with games at Wembley, the company conssession seats always go spare. Prawn brigade hiding from the rain..


They're not at Wembley, they're at Villa Park, less than half the capacity of Wembley.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> Not really usually the way with games at Wembley, the company conssession seats always go spare. Prawn brigade hiding from the rain..


They're not at Wembley, they're at Villa Park, less than half the capacity of Wembley. I would guess they had 8-12K allocation each, the rest on general sale and a few on company concession. Chelsea is also not very far from Birmingham at all.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Seb said:


> They're not at Wembley, they're at Villa Park, less than half the capacity of Wembley.


Ahh you know what i meant,


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> he's a midfielder. they're midfielders. see the comparison
> 
> we sold our allocation about a week and a half ago. dont think chelsea did


Very different midfielders. Very different

In other News., TORREESS!!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

IrishViper said:


> Very different midfielders. Very different
> 
> In other News., TORREESS!!!


Ok, learn from Barry, De Jong, Viera and Toure.. Better?


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> Ok, learn from Barry, De Jong, Viera and Toure.. Better?


It would be scary if he was learned from Viera. Very scary. He'd be immense with the right fitness.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

IrishViper said:


> It would be scary if he was learned from Viera. Very scary. He'd be immense with the right fitness.


We defo have the support to get the best out of him i can see why it was done for the squad, but not the signing i expected but i expect at least 2 more before window closes.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> We defo have the support to get the best out of him i can see why it was done for the squad, but not the signing i expected but i expect at least 2 more before window closes.


A centre back is a must surely?? Can't see where else the team can strengthen?


In other news, after that red card, I expect the Chelsea board to sign a RB asap now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Savic is such a bad player.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BBC website is saying there have been problems on the M6, which has prevented many fans from arriving on time, hence the empty seats.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Anark said:


> BBC website is saying there have been problems on the M6, which has prevented many fans from arriving on time, hence the empty seats.


Hope they're mundane problems and not a serious accident!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"Newcastle United have reached agreement with Ajax over Dutch international Vurnon Anita, Sky Sports understands.

The Magpies have been chasing Anita for most of the summer, but whilst they have endured frustration with a number of targets in the past few weeks - they now look to be close to finalising one.

Anita, 23, who can play left-back or in midfield, is now set to make his farewell appearance for Ajax on Sunday - when they open their league campaign against AZ Alkmaar.

Reports in Holland suggest the deal is around €8million (£6.2million), although the player is yet to finalise terms.

He is likely to fly to England on Monday to undergo a medical ahead of completing a move to Tyneside."

Very nice bit of business if it goes through, strength in depth coming up :cool2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Good signing Anita and what's up with this rodwell to city deal that came out of nowhere, how much is he costing 15m+?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I must be in the minority in not getting all the hype about Rodwell. Everyone always talks about his potential but how many great performances has he had in the League? Great move for Everton. Brings in some much needed funds and they can get 2-3 really good players with that money with some still left over. Outside chance at making top 4 if Arsenal/Chelsea/Spurs slip up enough.

Hopefully Man City use Rodwell right and he doesn't end up being yet another English player that a top club signs and doesn't use enough for him to progress as a player.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Anita is a really good player, lots of potential. 

Great signing for Newcastle.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *I must be in the minority in not getting all the hype about Rodwell. Everyone always talks about his potential but how many great performances has he had in the League? Great move for Everton. Brings in some much needed funds and they can get 2-3 really good players with that money with some still left over. Outside chance at making top 4 if Arsenal/Chelsea/Spurs slip up enough.
> 
> Hopefully Man City use Rodwell right and he doesn't end up being yet another English player that a top club signs and doesn't use enough for him to progress as a player.*


Rodwell had a strong history of youth football, and at one point was looked upon as a future England central defender. When he and Gosling came through to the first team, Gosling was looked upon as a strong squad player but Rodwell was looked upon as a future international captain. I don't know if the pressure got to him, or he hasn't developed as much as he should have due to injuries or the like, but looking back it's quite a mystery why he has not performed. He wasn't expected to be a world beater in his third season, but definitely a first team player. He became a fringe player coming back from injury, and looking at him 95% of the time you wouldn't tell the potential he apparently has. However, looking back, the majority of people who sang his praises both at Everton and on the international level were people who knew football very well and had much respected opinions. It was almost like we were told how great he was going to be before he had a chance to do make an impact. His 2 goals in a European game and the goal against Manchester United, much like Rooneys against Arsenal, really built the hopes of his potential to an ultimate high. There were comparisons to Gerrard, which at the time seemed absolutely plausible. Looking back in hindsight, we were expecting a bit too much, when Chelsea and United came sniffing over the past few seasons we have looked at his potential and thought there is no chance we should sell him. However this last season he has not performed to a level anybody expected, and he just because another player on the fringe of the squad coming back from injury, and if he didn't have the onus on his history then as a footballer you wouldn't pick him out of a crowd of premier league players. 

He has played almost 100 games for Everton and I don't think many people other than Everton fans would realise how long he has actually been playing in the first team for without making that massive impact promised. His debut year was 2008 and he's 21 now.

Hopefullly with the setup City have as well as the players there he can blossom into the player he was expected to become because as an Englishmen, I think big clubs buying the best English youngsters in the hopes to make them even better can only be a good sign.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anything in Sahin to pool? God i hope not :no:. Surely he'd pick arsenal over them.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*SET up by Just1998*

Alright guys, I've set up a fantasy league for the fine folks here at Wrestling Forum for the upcoming 2011/12 Barclay's Premier League season on their official site.

So get involved, it's 100% free so no excuses!

http://fantasy.premierleague.com

Code to join this league: 15193-221265

*Also you can win prizes on their too, not bad when you don't pay a penny!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...er-league-wrestling-forum-fantasy-league.html


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I'd love it if he came. Pretty sure we're more open to a simple year long loan as opposed to Arsenal who seem to prefer a transfer.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think it would be faster to list the clubs Sahin hasn't been linked with .


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chelsea.

Because Lampard, Mikel, Meireles, Essien and Romeu are all better.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Delighted with the supposed price we got for Rodwell, will be a great player but for now I think the price is around about fair for him regardless of injuries.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I pray we get Sahin. He would be an amazing signing for us though I don't see it happening. He would most likely want champions league football


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Rodwell looked like he was going to be the next England captain around 09/10/11 hower he has gone off the boil a bit recently due to injuries. However if big Nige is off then Rodwell is more than ample a replacement.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Rodwell looked like he was going to be the next England captain around 09/10/11 hower he has gone off the boil a bit recently due to injuries. However if big Nige is off then Rodwell is more than ample a replacement.


Got enough decent players to learn from in that position, transfer was done and dusted well fast compared to everyone this summer.. lol.

Just agger now, as Savic is gash..


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Manchester City paying £15million for the future Steve Sidwell I see...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sahin seems to be on his way to Arsenal. Marca is behind the rumor and they the Madrid mouthpiece. 

At this point, I actually think he's coming. 

Podol, Giroud, Cazorla, Sahin... 

Best transfer window outside of PSG. Assuming the Sahin move, of course.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rodwell to City was very suprising to me. It'll be interesting to see what ROBERTO plans to do with him. I personally don't think they need him and to be honest, i've never really rated him.

Sahin to us would be amazing but I honestly don't see it happening.

City and Spurs are linked with Damião.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe Rodwell will groomed play as the sweeper/libero role for City in the 3 man backline.


----------



## Hal_Jordan (Aug 8, 2012)

Damião prob end up at Spurs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rumuours going around that weve agreed a fee of 18mil for gaston ramirez/. 

id :mark:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Hope you guys enjoy paying his medical bills 8*D

Guess they had to replace Hargreaves somehow :troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i know you're just mad he would improve your horrid midfield but jealousy is a curse bro


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Nah bro, never wanted Rodwell at Utd, he's just another victim of unfortunate overhype coz he's young and English. Sure, he might become class, but with his injury record already, he's not worth the gamble.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i can smell the tears (yeah your tears smell get those checked out)

i think for 12 mil he's worth the gamble. i thought we were paying 20 mil, but for a 21 year old who can become a very important player for us, 12 mil is good. i look forward to him finding his feet and challenging don gareth eventually, or slotting in to a back 3 of rodwell/lescott/vinny


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

HEISENBERG said:


> rumuours going around that weve agreed a fee of 18mil for gaston ramirez/.
> 
> id :mark:


:mark: would fapfapfap if thats true.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the fee for Rodwell is £12m + £5m in add ons, so the total fee could go up to £17m, which is probably a little overpriced


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I like Rodwell, but I see this more as an Adam Johnson type signing where he gets played sporadically for 2 seasons before being sold at a loss.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i doubt we'll get less than 7 mil for adam johnson


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

1. Sell Jack Rodwell
2. Sign Michael Owen
3. ?????????
4. Profit


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i can smell the tears (yeah your tears smell get those checked out)
> 
> i think for 12 mil he's worth the gamble. i thought we were paying 20 mil, but for a 21 year old who can become a very important player for us, 12 mil is good. i look forward to him finding his feet and challenging don gareth eventually, or slotting in to a back 3 of rodwell/lescott/vinny


I'm trying to smell these so called tears but it's impossible to smell anything over all the shit you talk :jay2

Juve in talks to sign Llorente from Bilbao.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i doubt we'll get less than 7 mil for adam johnson




I don't think you will sell him this window. If that is the case he could easily stagnate and be worth under 7 (may be wrong here but thought the fee was closer to 11 mil including add ons).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> I'm trying to smell these so called tears but it's impossible to smell anything over all the shit you talk :jay2
> 
> Juve in talks to sign Llorente from Bilbao.


keep the bitter coming, sign rvp and stunt that youth development while we provide OPPORTUNITY to the disadvantaged english youth.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

united_07 said:


> the fee for Rodwell is £12m + £5m in add ons, so the total fee could go up to £17m, which is probably a little overpriced


Any idea what the add-ons are? If its games or goals then the 5 mil could take a while. If its England caps then even longer, after this week.

I would never settle for any add-ons from a club as rich as City, they have multi million pound players on big wages who playnonce every few games. A buy back clause of about 5 million in two years time would be more passable.

I heard we asked about Adam Johnston as part of the deal but his wages are so high, he would instantly become the highest earner at the club which is something we don't want after releasing a few big wages the last couple of years. Not that he isnt a good player, but our highest earners have had rising wages and increases as their Evertn career has built, proof of their worth, we would need a world class player to come in and win the crowd over on 80grand a week. A loan is still rumoured though.

Im becoming so frustrated with Everton fans, this is a massive coup for the club releasing someone like Rodwell and earning big money from it, theyre just so negative. I've read things from "money straight to the bank" to "selling a star of the future for pittance." it's ridiculous,

In one post of the Blue Union page, since deleted, it said how both Moyes won't see the money and he can't do anything with money. It's just daft. These, I would hope so anyway, where there when we had final day survival battles with Wimbledon and Coventry under Peter Johnson and were there in the Champions league when we massively over achieved under Kenwright. 

A typical post on the blue Union page when I first read it was, Status - "which of our best players will be sold this transfer window?" reply "I don't know but sort another protest out." I'm ashamed of them.

On topic, I hope we make a signing his week rather than next, adding to the strength of the squad and maybe a few smaller signings adding to the depth of the squad. we already have our starting Line up for next Monday night, but I would love to see a new player or 2 in the squad.p as well.

I wouldn't mind Michael Owen, at all. He can still average 10 a season, wouldn't break the wage bank, and the youngsters around him will benefit a lot from learning from him in training. If he would want to, I can see Owen becoming a fine coach in the future for his experience alone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont know how any everton fan can accept a boyhood everton fan who instead played for liverpool. surely there's a bit of a bitter taste there


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Van Persie throwing his shirt AND Armband into the crowd..His farewell good bye as he walks away also!??


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i dont know how any everton fan can accept a boyhood everton fan who instead played for liverpool. surely there's a bit of a bitter taste there


Because I don't live in the past and I'm not bitter.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...-ready-to-increase-offer-for-robin-van-persie

Manchester United boss Sir Alex Ferguson ready to increase offer for Robin van Persie




> Quote:
> Sir Alex Ferguson is set to up his bid for Robin van Persie to £20m in an attempt to push through a deal before the start of the season.
> 
> The United manager has been at a deadlock with Arsenal over his move for the want-away striker, so far tabling an offer of £15m.
> ...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd play for City or Liverpool if I was an upcoming footballer, if United couldn't offer me a chance.

If Juve get Llorente then they will do some raping. Even without Conte.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd play for anyone in the prem, from pool to wigan. Fuck i'd play for one now for less than 5k.

We're not getting anyone else are we, gill's fecking warchets must be overflowing with notes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i dont know how any everton fan can accept a boyhood everton fan who instead played for liverpool. surely there's a bit of a bitter taste there


Players have moved between Everton and Liverpool heaps over the years. Gary Ablett, Nick Barmby, Peter Beardsley. The rivalry between Everton and Liverpool isn't that bitter. When Owen came through, Liverpool were a comfortably bigger and better club than Everton, so it's only natural that he'd have went with Liverpool instead. Looking back on his career, you'd have to say it was the right choice, as Liverpool is the only club he's had real success at.

If I were an Toffee, I wouldn't want Owen, but that's completely to do with his footballing ability, and nothing to do with his Liverpool past. If it were 3 years back, I'd have certainly wanted him, definitely, but not now. Talking completely from an Everton perspective here. I'd have never wanted him at Arsenal since the year 2005.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Llorente will not renew at Bilbao according to the President. If Juve get him, they will start raping Serie A. :wilkins


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Players have moved between Everton and Liverpool heaps over the years. Gary Ablett, Nick Barmby, Peter Beardsley. *The rivalry between Everton and Liverpool isn't that bitter*. When Owen came through, Liverpool were a comfortably bigger and better club than Everton, so it's only natural that he'd have went with Liverpool instead. Looking back on his career, you'd have to say it was the right choice, as Liverpool is the only club he's had real success at.
> 
> If I were an Toffee, I wouldn't want Owen, but that's completely to do with his footballing ability, and nothing to do with his Liverpool past. If it were 3 years back, I'd have certainly wanted him, definitely, but not now. Talking completely from an Everton perspective here. I'd have never wanted him at Arsenal since the year 2005.


:StephenA

It is from an everton perspective.

can't speak for pool, they're probably too big a club to care.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bananas said:


> The rivalry between Everton and Liverpool isn't that bitter.





Cliffy Byro said:


> Come on son.


Bananas is right. Things have become more bitter over the last couple of decades, but there was a time when Merseyside derbies saw both sets of fans singing the same songs together in unison before the game kicked off. They were proud Merseysiders regardless of whether they were red or blue.

Seems a long time ago now though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Duncan Castles‏@DuncanCastles

Tottenham prepared to pay Rennes €12m for Yann M'Vila as Villas-Boas looks for alternatives to Joao Moutinho.

12 mil? :lmao surely not


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> Duncan Castles‏@DuncanCastles
> 
> Tottenham prepared to pay Rennes €12m for Yann M'Vila as Villas-Boas looks for alternatives to Joao Moutinho.
> 
> 12 mil? :lmao surely not


:lmao i love twitter

Alonso has apparently rejected an extension of his contract.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Spurs should really stop reading other teams transfer rumors if that's true.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

modric off to madrid for 25 mil apparently, a good 15 mil short of what levy was demanding :lmao


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> modric off to madrid for 25 mil apparently, a good 15 mil short of what levy was demanding :lmao


Source?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would united fans prefer fergie to have a punt for Llorente or stick with his pursuit and eventual kidnapping of the one they call RVP.

Also i'd be amazed if M'vila is that cheap and does sign for spurs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Would united fans prefer fergie to have a punt for Llorente or stick with his pursuit and eventual kidnapping of the one they call RVP.
> 
> Also i'd be amazed if M'vila is that cheap and does sign for spurs.


i'd probably prefer RVP as its less of a risk, theres not much of a difference in age (1.5 years), also Llorente would probably cost more, and you dont know how long it would take him to adapt to the premier league. Wouldn't mind seeing Llorente at Spurs


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

There was rumors last night of a 30 Million United bid for Lewandowski.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah thats not happening, they just sold Kagawa and Barrios, they won't be selling Lewandowski too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Strong rumours that Xabi Alonso has rejected an extension at Real Madrid. 

Cya fuckface.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Um, where would he go?

seriously, i mean hes in the starting 11 for Real, not much else higher you can go in your career after that


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

What about playing alongside Spearing and Henderson?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Alonso has revealed that he wants to join fellow team-mate Cazorla at Arsenal. :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Return to pool plz :side:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Return to pool plz :side:


Too much competition from Adam and Hendo. He wouldn't want to warm the bench. :taylor3


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I reckon he could return to Liverpool if they decided to sell him. He loves Liverpool and what is there left for him to win?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Alonso has revealed that he wants to join fellow team-mate Cazorla at Arsenal. :side:


Sauce?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If Xabi returned to Liverpool I would run round my house shouting yes non stop till I passed out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> Too much competition from Adam and Hendo. He wouldn't want to warm the bench. :taylor3


Like Joel said he loves the club and never wanted to leave anyway. I'm sure he wouldn't mind sticking behind Hendo :jordan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:torres also loves the club. Wanna take him back? Remember he scored yesterday (look at my new sig)!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Alonso to Chelsea to join up with Torres & Mata! Then sign Mascherano just to troll Liverpool fans


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> :torres also loves the club. Wanna take him back? Remember he scored yesterday (look at my new sig)!


Sure I don't see why not. Let's say £1m for every goal he's scored. So what £13m? :terry :suarez1


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Man, liverpool had so much unbelievable talent

and then they sold them all ep


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Its amazing. They went from Gerrard - Mascherano - Alonso 

to 

Henderson - Spearing - Adam

:no:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking Rafa . Him, Hicks & Gillet messed everything up hard. Rafa's biggest mistake was trying to sell alonso for :barry. That potential deal pretty much costs us Him, Mascharano & eventually Torres. Just happy we still have that name brand value which means we can still attract some good players like Suarez.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We signed Mascherano for 24 million euro as a defensive midfielder. 

He is now one of the best center backs in the world and wouldn't go for less than 40 million (his buyout clause is 90 million). :


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey EGame we did a great thing for you guys then. The least you can do is give us one or two of your guys to say thank you :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Reina
Finnan Carragher Agger Riise
Mascherano Alonso
Kuyt Gerrard Benayoun
Torres​
Carragher, Kuyt, Gerrard, Yossi and Torres in their prime

Reina
Johnson Skrtel Agger Enrique
Spearing
Gerrard Henderson
Bellamy Suarez Downing​
ique2

Liverpool 08-09 were entertaining as fuck. I remember their demolition of Aston Villa. Was breathtaking. Should have won the league, but ya choked Choked CHOKED.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Hey EGame we did a great thing for you guys then. The least you can do is give us one or two of your guys to say thank you :side:


I hear we are linked with Agger too. Quote this post in a year or two if he joins us and becomes the next best CB in the world. :cool2

Serious though a lot of rumours going around that Liverpool are close to signing Tello. 

I don't really know what to think of it tbh, the kid was amazing towards the end of last year and early this year. But he's been gash since March/April, barely played in the Olympics and was really poor all pre-season. We should probably sell him if we get a really good offer.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Fucking Rafa . Him, Hicks & Gillet messed everything up hard. Rafa's biggest mistake was trying to sell alonso for :barry. That potential deal pretty much costs us Him, Mascharano & eventually Torres. Just happy we still have that name brand value which means we can still attract some good players like Suarez.


Are you born in London?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barca need to hurry up and buy Luiz from us. He clearly has Barca DNA ep


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Reina
> Finnan Carragher Agger Riise
> Mascherano Alonso
> Kuyt Gerrard Benayoun
> ...












Shit will haunt me forever  

That 09 midfield was beastly. All we got now is an aging Stevie and Lucas. Hopefully Allen & Hendo can come good. Adam & Spearing can fuck off though tbh. 



EGame said:


> I hear we are linked with Agger too. Quote this post in a year or two if he joins us and becomes the next best CB in the world. :cool2
> 
> Serious though a lot of rumours going around that Liverpool are close to signing Tello.
> 
> I don't really know what to think of it tbh, the kid was amazing towards the end of last year and early this year. But he's been gash since March/April, barely played in the Olympics and was really poor all pre-season. We should probably sell him if we get a really good offer.


AGGER'S OURS BITCH! GO DESTORY ARSENAL SOME MORE!!!!! Eh hem sorry bout that

Heard about the Tello stuff but thought we was only going in for him on loan? Haven't heard about anything perma on our side. Can't say I've seen enough of him to fully judge anyway 



Mozza said:


> Are you born in London?


Yup London born.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:kean


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> That 09 midfield was beastly. All we got now is an aging Stevie and Lucas. Hopefully Allen & Hendo can come good. Adam & Spearing can fuck off though tbh.


On the strikers, I honestly believe Borini will do very good for Liverpool. Carlo pissed me off not really giving him a chance at Chelsea. He's not a special player, but he can get the job done. Will be watching him closely this season. Hope he does well, but not too well to hurt us


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I think Hendo will be fine...eventually. :sadpanda

Alonso to MLS! You heard it here, first. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Alonso to chelsea, we asked for sahin and modric but our good friend :jose did us one better 

:kean


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> On the strikers, I honestly believe Borini will do very good for Liverpool. Carlo pissed me off not really giving him a chance at Chelsea. He's not a special player, but he can get the job done. Will be watching him closely this season. Hope he does well, but not too well to hurt us


Meh dont give a fuck about special we got Suarez for that. Needing someone who could get the job done was what we lacked last season so he can score as much bullshit poacher goals as he wants as long as he scores. 

Hopefully he can take over the role Maxi & :torres had previously of always scoring against you :terry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Alonso to chelsea, we asked for sahin and modric but our good friend :jose did us one better
> 
> :kean


Would :mark:. Can't see it happening though. Don't see him going anywhere right now and when he does leave, it will only be Liverpool in England. He still goes there when he gets a chance to watch games. His heart is there *vomits*

I don't get why we are not interested in Sahin though. Yesterday showed our first choice midfield is not to where we need it to be. Mikel losing the ball all the time and Lampard will never be the guy to control a midfield.

Witsel, Sahin and M'Vila are available, ffs. We should just buy all three and sell Meireles, Essien and Mikel :jordan



Chain Gang solider said:


> Meh dont give a fuck about special we got Suarez for that. Needing someone who could get the job done was what we lacked last season so he can score as much bullshit poacher goals as he wants as long as he scores.
> 
> Hopefully he can take over the role Maxi & :torres had previously of always scoring against you :terry


:torres has one more season to prove he isn't an agent sent over by Liverpool :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:torres an agent? Nah never. We wouldnt let you spend £50m just to have him spy on you and tell him your weaknesses. I mean the fact that we've played eachother what? 5 times and won 4 of them since torres moved is just a coincidence :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Yup London born.


Strange you support pool then, you should be a fan of everyone's fave london club.



United, even the bigman is boyhood united :terry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :torres an agent? Nah never. We wouldnt let you spend £50m just to have him spy on you and tell him your weaknesses. I mean the fact that we've played eachother what? 5 times and won 4 of them since torres moved is just a coincidence :side:


And how convenient is it that we won the one game where he didn't play a single minute in :hmm:

:wilkins


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Strange you support pool then, you should be a fan of everyone's fave london club.
> 
> 
> 
> United, even the bigman is boyhood united :terry.


Bigman supports united? More reason not to like them :terry1



Joel said:


> And how convenient is it that we won the one game where he didn't play a single minute in :hmm:
> 
> :wilkins


Coincidence bro. Alllllllll aaaaa coincidence :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Being linked with Neil Taylor, after everton were demanding £20m for baines, apparently Taylor has the same agent as Ferdinand.


Also david johnson on twitter, who is mates with a lot of united players, says RVP will be confirmed as a united player this week


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How much taylor cost around? if he's atleast 10m cheaper i'd take him.

RVP will be confirmed as a united player for the 7th time this week (erm it's tuesday morning, since last tuesday then)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Manchester City fans need to remember the name Jules Olivier Ntcham. Ntcham will be one of the minor transactions over the summer that will receive little press, but will pay big dividends in the future.
> 
> Jules Olivier Ntcham is one of the most promising youngsters in France—if not the world. He is currently the captain of France's U-16 squad. the 16-year-old currently plies his trade for Le Havre of Ligue 2 in France.
> 
> ...


yaya replacement i expect. just look at the size of this guy (16 dont forget):


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> :torres also loves the club. Wanna take him back? Remember he scored yesterday (look at my new sig)!


yeah, 10 mil at most and i'll have him back :torres



EGame said:


> I hear we are linked with Agger too. Quote this post in a year or two if he joins us and becomes the next best CB in the world. :cool2
> 
> Serious though a lot of rumours going around that Liverpool are close to signing Tello.
> 
> I don't really know what to think of it tbh, the kid was amazing towards the end of last year and early this year. But he's been gash since March/April, barely played in the Olympics and was really poor all pre-season. We should probably sell him if we get a really good offer.


Have heard the rumours on Tello, haven't really watched too much of him. Whats he like?

(and fuck off, Agger is ours :sad


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Guillem Balague, who usually is reliable, is saying Sahin has been convinced by Xabi Alonso to join Liverpool


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i hear ronaldo is stopping by wigan too


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:mark: :mark: :mark: getting my hopes up. probably going to be crushed :downing


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rush said:


> yeah, 10 mil at most and i'll have him back :torres
> 
> Have heard the rumours on Tello, haven't really watched too much of him. Whats he like?
> 
> (and fuck off, Agger is ours :sad


He's very good. Imagine a very, very raw Cristiano Ronaldo. Plays on the left, loves his stepovers, good finisher, fastest player in La Liga. He had a bit of a mare against Madrid at the end of last season, but other than that he had an impressive debut season, scored a fair few goals, came on against Leverkusen in his Champions League debut and scored twice instantly.

I don't want to see him leave, but a winger has to go considering there's Pedro, Sanchez, Villa, Cuenca, who are all better, Deulofeu who looks like a superstar - maybe Neymar coming in the next couple of years. Also Afellay, who I would prefer to leave than Tello, but the deal might just be a loan anyway. It seems like a plausible deal to me, and Balague is reliable, if that means anything.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently tello is quite hesitant about leaving spain and could be off to atletico on loan


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Afellay was pretty good for Netherlands, wasn't he? Not sure why you would prefer him to leave instead of Tello. Haven't seen him perform for Barcelona before though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

apparently were favourites, and athletico are 2nd


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

City Watch ‏@City_Watch
#mcfc have approached Frank Arnesen to become director of football as they seek to rebuild their recruitment and scouting operations. [Goal]

only goal but :mark: :mark: :mark:

that means marwood fucking off


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> apparently tello is quite hesitant about leaving spain and could be off to atletico on loan


since when does anyone in spain go on loan?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Tello is one speedy devil. He probably won't have the same speed advantage in the PL that he enjoys in La Liga though. He's extremely green atm, gets nervous as fuck under pressure, but he shows a world of promise.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ramires better be the fastest player in fifa 13 or im crippling some bitches


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Well i heard Rodgers wants more pace and a rumour went around that he was after Walcott so Tello seems to be an upgrade on that :argh:

Considering we have Cole, Downing and RAHEEM then any decent winger is welcome.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> Guillem Balague, who usually is reliable, is saying Sahin has been convinced by Xabi Alonso to join Liverpool


:mark: dont fuck with me United fan :downing 

Tello sounds pretty decent then. Wouldn't mind doing a loan with the option of purchasing then just to see how he adapts in the premier league.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

in: sahin, tello, dempsey
out: adam, spearing, possibly carroll

great window if it happens

but im worried about losing agger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> City Watch ‏@City_Watch
> #mcfc have approached Frank Arnesen to become director of football as they seek to rebuild their recruitment and scouting operations. [Goal]
> 
> only goal but :mark: :mark: :mark:
> ...


Trust me Kiz, he's (Arnesen) fucking awful. Still livinig off his discovery of Ronaldo (R9).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ He's going to score goals. The only major question is will Hazard follow the footsteps of Chelsea's last big-money signing.:cool2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Trust me Kiz, he's (Arnesen) fucking awful. Still livinig off his discovery of Ronaldo (R9).


good player discovery count:

arnesen: 1
marwood: 0

next.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Brian Marwood is an Arsenal legend, don't be hating.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you're welcome to take him back


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Just spotted some of these on Sky Sports Transfer Watch, probably all been posted already. Meh.



> After speculation that Michael Owen is set for a return to Merseyside with Everton we are now seeing money for another former Anfield man, Emile Heskey, to join the Toffees. We are into 5/1 from 16/1 this morning.


We were having a good Summer until now ha ha ha. Nice to see dat Rodwell money getting spent well. Pass me the noose.



> More news from Tottenham is that the club have seen a bid for Bologna forward Gaston Ramirez turned down because they did not offer high enough wages, according to the player's agent.





> Lyon's chairman has confirmed the Ligue 1 club have turned down an offer from Tottenham for France international goalkeeper Hugo Lloris this summer.





> Fulham star Moussa Dembele has emerged as one of the options for Real Madrid, if they fail to push through a deal for Luka Modric, Sky Sports understands.


Edit:


> And a line that is in most papers too, is that Everton are ready to outbid Arsenal and Tottenham in the chase for French starlet M'Baye Niang.


Not seen anything of the lad, anybody shed some light on him for me?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Angelo Henriquez (right) outside bridgewater hospital after seemingly undergoing a medical to join united, there has been an agreement to sign him for a while for €4m. If he does sign i would very surprised if he is not loaned back out straight away to his old club, or someone else


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ :kenny


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

WE WOULDN'T SELL THAT MOB A VIRUS. :fergie

(no but seriously plz take adriano)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Is that Tello in the background all blurred?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Expected RVP but got Henriquez :fergie, value for money. Need left back and CM potentially sign 2 strikers.


Ugh Dembele to real? gtfo kinda want him now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> Expected RVP but got Henriquez :fergie, value for money. Need left back and CM potentially sign 2 strikers.
> 
> 
> Ugh Dembele to real? gtfo kinda want him now.


apparently the deal for Henriquez was brought forward due to City showing interest in him, as he was over here for the past few weeks playing in a U-20 tournament for Chile


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we in ur transferz, ruinin ur bidness


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i remember last year some liverpool guys were bragging the transfers that season were great partly because they forced united to overpay in a few cases

:kenny :fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that was moreso about buying rodwell so now everton no longer need to sell baines to get cash :hb


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

City distracting United with Angelo "intrest" while they snare RVP away from fergie, masterplan from Mancini and Wenger.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

city showing an interest doesnt really make a difference in terms of the fee, the fee has been agreed for a while, the transfer was always going to go ahead at some point


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Is the young Chilean good? What's the RVP situation? I've been away all day.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The﻿ Lexarssist;11890051 said:


> *Is the young Chilean good? What's the RVP situation? I've been away all day.*


Seems like he's got potential probably end up better than hernandez, far better than macheda which isn't really hard i know.

RVP has signed for United a few times since last night. :fergie


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The Lexarssist;11890051 said:


> *What's the RVP situation? *


Dunno if it's been mentioned already, but I read on the BBC website that the Daily Mail reported today that Fergie has been in direct contact with Wenger regarding an improved bid. If it's true, then United probably don't want to bother bidding again unless they know it will be successful.

The Press Association have said that Arsenal have not received any bids of £20m for him, so I would assume that's the figure they are holding out for.

£20m seems a snip to me. At 29 we'd get at least three seasons out of him, possibly four or five.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty funny that only a month ago he was having a go at us for buying experienced players and not youth, then he goes and throws 20 mil at a 29 year old with an injury list as long as the bible. alright


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Everyone in this window will seem like a bargain compared to what Steven Fletcher will cost.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im still confused as to why youre buying rvp anyways

scoring goals isnt your problem


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The sources of van Persie to United is really heating up. Also, Sahin will be a Gunner ONLY IF, van Persie's deal with ManU goes through. Not sure what to make of this, but van Persie to United is absolutely suicidal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If we get van persie hopefully that means we win the Transfer cup over city, that said chelsea are right up there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> If we get van persie hopefully that means we win the Transfer cup over city, that said chelsea are right up there.


We've made good transfers, but because the powers at our club did such a shit job replacing players down the years, we still need around 3 midfielders, a centre back, a rightback and probably a back up right winger.

And then we still have to shift; Essien, Meireles, Mikel, Luiz, Benayoun, Malouda.

Awesome.

Understand that this all can't be done in one window. But the fact that it has got to this stage angers me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*RVP is a good player but do we actually need him? Midfield beef is what we really need, I'm sure most MU fans would agree.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Need a left back also.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> We've made good transfers, but because the powers at our club did such a shit job replacing players down the years, we still need around 3 midfielders, a centre back, a rightback and probably a back up right winger.
> 
> And then we still have to shift; Essien, Meireles, Mikel, Luiz, Benayoun, Malouda.
> 
> ...


Meireles was one of our best midfielders last year, selling him & Luiz is stupid.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Luiz is the worst centreback out of the top English teams. Such an amazing liability.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if he wasnt so damn lovable he woulda never made it so far










you try telling this guy "you suck"


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rush said:


> Luiz is the worst centreback out of the top English teams. Such an amazing liability.


*Savic.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The﻿ Lexarssist;11890323 said:


> *RVP is a good player but do we actually need him? Midfield beef is what we really need, I'm sure most MU fans would agree.*


Don't forget about the beginning of last season. Beat City well in the CS, smashed Spurs 3-0, and banged in 8 against the Gooners.

That centre midfield?

Cleverley and Anderson.

Clevs got injured and Anderson's form went to shit straight after, and blah blah blah. We have Kagawa in the first team mix now and young Powell to let the likes of Cleverley and Anderson know they ain't the new boys anymore. Their time is now.

Bring it on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

IrishViper said:


> Meireles was one of our best midfielders last year, selling him & Luiz is stupid.


I heard someone say that Luiz can give you a 9/10 performance, followed next week by a 2/10 performance. What we need is a 7/10 performance each week. He'll never be consistent. Get rid while we can still get a good price.

Meireles was our best midfielder in giving away the ball constantly. What does he actually offer? What does he specialise in? Running around getting yellow cards for awfully timed tackles?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Savic.*


yeah but Savic barely plays.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea should really just move Luiz up into Mikel's position and find a new CB to play with Cahill or a RB and move Ivanovic back in the center.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Chelsea should really just move Luiz up into Mikel's position and find a new CB to play with Cahill or a RB and move Ivanovic back in the center.*


But defensive midfielders still need to be aware and have discipline. Luiz seemingly doesn't have any of that. 

Ivanovic is awful at centre back. It's strange as it's meant to be his best position, but we've had our worst defensive displays when he has played there.

We just need to make sure we finish third this season and get to next summer and start the work on new central midfielders and centre backs.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I love Bran as RB. Superb there. very few id rather play in that position. When Cole and Bran are fully fit and surging forward, i still think we have one of the best fullback pairings in the world

but Bran's bear temper sometimes is very costly


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I love Bran as RB. Superb there. very few id rather play in that position. When Cole and Bran are fully fit and surging forward, i still think we have one of the best fullback pairings in the world
> 
> but Bran's bear temper sometimes is very costly


Yeah. Totally agree. Bertrand is looking very decent too, which is promising. Hopefully Azpilicueta will be sorted soon.

Terry needs to bring his latter stages Euro form, otherwise we are in deep trouble.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Loving Bertrand too. cole is a one in a million full back, but with bertrand under him he may learn to be just like him

I also have a great feeling about Cahill. he's really developed leaps since joining us. JT is teaching him suicide defending well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope it's the only thing he's teaching him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

JT is probably the best suicide/in his own penalty box defender i've ever seen. The way he just appears out of nowhere or gets into positions to just throw himself into shots on such a regular basis is brilliant.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cole is up there too. only difference is that Cole is competent outside the box too


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Cole is up there too. only difference is that Cole is competent outside the box too


Yeah they have many things in common.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The proposed Sahin to Liverpool loan makes me sad.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm assuming Adam will go to Fulham as part of the Dempsey deal if not Liverpool are going to have a hell of a lot of CMs if the Sahin deal goes ahead, I really think Liverpool could be the surprise package of the season


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Chelsea should really just move Luiz up into Mikel's position and find a new CB to play with Cahill or a RB and move Ivanovic back in the center.*


I've been saying it for the better part of the last year that they may as well re-train him to be a winger or something. The guy seems like he looks much more comfortable going forward than defending. 



T-C said:


> The proposed Sahin to Liverpool loan makes me sad.


ique2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Still baffling how not more teams are in for Sahin, must be the loan only deal putting the big clubs off.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah confused the hell outta me too. Frankly bar City all the other tops teams in England should be vying for his signiture. Spurs should use it as a freaking make way for Modric. Would love us to get him on loan though. Keep up the good work agent Xabi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spurs will be lauging if they get M'vila, they already got Gylfi.

It's United and Chelsea who need Sahin or Witsel atleast.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Frankly bar City all the other tops teams in England should be vying for his signiture.


When you have two injury prone casualties, a ginger pensioner, Darren 'bubonic plague' Fletcher and "better than Yaya Toure" Carrick, who needs him? :fergie










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9ItbbkHl5Q#t=14s

:jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> When you have two injury prone casualties, a ginger pensioner, Darren 'bubonic plague' Fletcher and "better than Yaya Toure" Carrick, who needs him? :fergie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all about Januzaj and Tunners this season pal, get with it.


But yeah your post makes me incredibly sad because it's true.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Spurs will be lauging if they get M'vila, they already got Gylfi.
> 
> It's United and Chelsea who need Sahin or Witsel atleast.


How about we take both Sahin and Witsel and United finally bring Mikel home to Old Trafford? You know it makes sense.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> How about we take both Sahin and Witsel and United finally bring Mikel home to Old Trafford? You know it makes sense.


Change Mikel to Essien and then change it to Essien circa 2006


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i wish we had essien from 2006


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like Everton are signing Mirallas :cool2


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> How about we take both Sahin and Witsel and *United finally bring Mikel home to Old Trafford?* You know it makes sense.



:lmao 

I'd love to see that. Seriously though, Mikel isn't the right player for us. I think we're just using him because he's the most competent in the position he plays in our team atm. Sad enough. Essien is shit and has been since he started having long term injury troubles. We need to sign a top class DM as far as this current squad is concerned. Also what in the blue is holding back our transfer for Azpilicueta? Any news on that? :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

£5million to Everton, very happy if it comes off.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sure you don't want to spend that £5m on Meireles? Similar name and all :side:

Mirallas is a good player though. Should do well for you guys. Still haven't forgiven him for ending Cahill's Euro before it even got started though :no:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> Sure you don't want to spend that £5m on Meireles? Similar name and all :side:
> 
> Mirallas is a good player though. Should do well for you guys. Still haven't forgiven him for ending Cahill's Euro before it even got started though :no:


From what I've heard for a while Meireles has been linked with Napoli, so it looks like we avoid him and you can lose him to a team which will be able to offer more if you demand it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd buy meireles for 5 mil. we'll pay him in meth and tats and shitty haircuts


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

According to Spanish press, Alex Song is about to join Barcelona for 18,000,000 euros, with Tello or Afellay going to Arsenal on loan.

Don't really see why Barca need Song anyway, they have Mascherano and Busquets.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> A few weeks ago, Manchester City made a fair, reasonable and considerate offer to Emmanuel Adebayor.
> In a magnanimous gesture, they were prepared to pay up the difference between the offer on the table from Tottenham and his £170,000-a-week wages.
> With two years left on his contract, City were prepared to commit £10million to a player who has not played for the club since December 1, 2010.
> His last game for the club was a substitute’s appearance in the Europa League against Salzburg, signing off his playing days at City just 18 months in to a five-year contract.
> ...


and if anyone pulls out the HE DONATES TO CHARITY line after this im going to be sick


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like Song is a done deal.

I'm pretty excited, we could really exploit Song's talents and make him into the type of player Yaya was for us.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I Came To Play said:


> Looks like Everton are signing Mirallas :cool2


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Rush said:


> Luiz is the worst centreback out of the top English teams. Such an amazing liability.


Luiz can be, and has proven to be one of the best centrebacks in the world. he gave a magical champions league final performance. Yes he has those stupid moments, but he has more potential.



Joel said:


> I heard someone say that Luiz can give you a 9/10 performance, followed next week by a 2/10 performance. What we need is a 7/10 performance each week. He'll never be consistent. Get rid while we can still get a good price.
> 
> Meireles was our best midfielder in giving away the ball constantly. What does he actually offer? What does he specialise in? Running around getting yellow cards for awfully timed tackles?


Meireles puts pressure on other players, he runs down either flank defensively and takes cards for the team. He was immense agains't Barcelona.



EGame said:


> Looks like Song is a done deal.
> 
> I'm pretty excited, we could really exploit Song's talents and make him into the type of player Yaya was for us.


Another midfield quiver to the Barca bow. When the team needs a centreback and a leftback they go and buy a midfielder. (No, Alba is not a suitable LB) Guess Mascherano is a permanent CB now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao

Rates MRLSH and Luiz. Doesn't rate Alba.

Please!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Best centrebacks in the world? he's not even top 10. 

You think Meireles is great and Alba won't be a brilliant left back for Barca, what the fuck have you been smoking?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what on earth is this absolute blind chelsea love? luiz is an overexcited puppy who makes mistake after mistake. he might become something decent but it probably wont be as a cb. meireles is a bench player, nothing more.

and alba not a suitable lb? wat. alba is triffic :arry


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Luiz one of the best centrebacks? :wilkins

Alba is definitely a suitable LB for Barca, played brilliantly at the Euro's and played well for Valencia. I imagine he will be similar to Dani Alves on the right side, bombing down the wing to add another passing option.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you seen Alba's euro performances as LB? 

They were amazing, you can't be serious in saying Alba isn't a suitable LB for Barca. He is perfect.

Meireles is crap, Luiz is ok but he is no way one of the best CB in the world.

Rush, don't you think you are exaggerating a little bit? Luiz isn't fantastic but he isn't that bad. He had been putting good performances after AVB left. His performances last season in the Cl were quite impressive tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Luiz is a joke of a defender, summed up perfectly by :gnev "he's like a player being controlled by a kid on a Playstation". Joel summed it up, for every 9/10 performance, there's six or seven 3/10 performances. Chelsea however do possess two good CB's in Terry and Cahill.

Meireles is a nothing footballer who has nothing but Workrate, bit like Dirt Kuyt really. He didn't do anything against Barcelona besides park himself in the box, barely had any of the ball in either game as he was completely overwhelmed.

Alba not a suitable left-back? Absolutely delusional. There wasn't a better consistent LB in Europe last year and one could easily argue he was the best player at the Euro's too. Given his attacking play and limitless energy, he's an absolute perfect fit.

Mascerhano is a permanent CB now. We should be buying another CB though, i'm not happy with the Song signing at all.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, we better get Sahin now. 

It's looking the repeat of last season with Song and van Persie BOTH going out--one to Barca and another to a random club in Manchester. :wenger

Sahin and M'Vila please.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Meireles losing the ball is what cost us the second goal against Barcelona...

Luiz is an enigma. On his day he can be brilliant, or he can be woeful. I still have hope that he will mature but it isn't blind faith. He needs to show something this season.

In fairness to the guy he did show quite a bit of maturity towards the end of the Champions League run. He was in very good form until he did his hamstring. Neither he or Cahill were fully fit for the final and he did quite a good job all things considered.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


>


How highly do you rate him/is he rated over there?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God™ said:


> Meireles losing the ball is what cost us the second goal against Barcelona...
> 
> Luiz is an enigma. On his day he can be brilliant, or he can be woeful. I still have hope that he will mature but it isn't blind faith. He needs to show something this season.
> 
> In fairness to the guy he did show quite a bit of maturity towards the end of the Champions League run. He was in very good form until he did his hamstring. Neither he or Cahill were fully fit for the final and he did quite a good job all things considered.


Agreed that he was very good in the Champions League at the end. However, so was Djimi Traore in 2005... He likes big nights, that's good. But Luiz needs to show us that he can do it for 10 straight games in the Premier League now. Teams are judged based on the league due to the consistency needed. Players have to be as well.

I hope he can mature and stop the crap. But I honestly don't think he will. Not for Chelsea anyway.

Some crap on twitter saying Moses will have his medical today and Azpilicueta tomorrow. Would be nice if true as both of these are dragging. Although if Moses can't play RW, then I don't know why we're going after him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Agger (Liverpool): "One club would make it very difficult for me to stay. Barcelona would be great, they are the best in the world" [via dm]

DO WANT


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck off unless you want to spend a fuckload. Agger


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Would love Agger, but he's not worth more than £20 million and I don't see Rosell spending any more than that anyway. He wouldn't be my first choice, but his partnership with Skrtel was arguably the best in the league last season.



Mozza said:


> How highly do you rate him/is he rated over there?







Fifa/FM = real life, so he's quality.

:wilkins


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

as i've said in the thread before, he's worth more to us than teams would pay. Injuries and whatnot make him a risk as well for too much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

spending a shitload on someone who can barely lift his own child out of bed due to his bad back = poor business. if he didnt love liverpool so much i suspect he'd be retired by 30. i would've taken him for the 15-18 mil, but the 27 that liverpool want? no thanks


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

If we get Agger then I would be very happy with the transfer window. 

Alba, Song and Agger would make a great transfer window. 

facepalm @ the guy who said Alba isn't suitable.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Didn't Agger play through the whole season without being injured last season though? And then the Euros? If his back was a massive problem, then I doubt he'd be able to do that, perform at a high level (was one of the best in the league and at the Euros) and then report for pre season on time too.

People also speak about Ba's knee, but it just seems like bollocks right now.

Some sad news; Muamba has retired from football after being advised by the doctor. Shame it has come to this, but life > football. All the best to the guy in whatever he does now. Seems like a stand up bloke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Nah, he was out for a bit in March. 27 league apps, 6 in cups. Not bad, most he's played in years for us.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Shame Muamba had to retire but it was the best decision.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Hearing Song to Barca!?!?!? When did this shit go down!!?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hope Muamba gets offered a coaching role for Boltons youth team. Good luck to him.



Seb said:


> Would love Agger, but he's not worth more than £20 million and I don't see Rosell spending any more than that anyway. He wouldn't be my first choice, but his partnership with Skrtel was arguably the best in the league last season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody knows you should always, always, alwayssss base your opinion on video games!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> Nah, he was out for a bit in March. 27 league apps, 6 in cups. Not bad, most he's played in years for us.


Yeah, that's not too bad. Also gotta remember Kenny rested players before a few cup games as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Agger is not going to play 60 games a season, we just need someone to rotate. Puyol shouldn't be playing every week and Mascherano gets exposed against better teams.

He won't come anyway, I just hope a CB is signed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

agger has made 119 premiership appearances with liverpool out of a possible 266, which is 44.74% of games. only managed a maximum of 27 games twice. i'd rather not pay 27 mil for someone who struggles on average to play half the games mostly because of injury.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Hearing Song to Barca!?!?!? When did this shit go down!!?


Song would rather extend his contract at Arsenal then play for Barcelona


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> agger has made 119 premiership appearances with liverpool out of a possible 266, which is 44.74% of games. only managed a maximum of 27 games twice. i'd rather not pay 27 mil for someone who struggles on average to play half the games mostly because of injury.


You needn't worry, you won't be getting him as he's said the only club he would leave for are Barca. We probably won't get him either though as I doubt money's not there, especially if we throw 15-18 million on Song.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well forget him, we've been linked with a 6 mil bid for diego godin, which may be all we have to pay due to atletico's debts (still haven't paid off falcao dont forget). he was going to be agger's replacement (besides ashley williams) at liverpool if we got him. idk how good marca are though when it comes to matters concerning madrid clubs


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Mozza said:


> How highly do you rate him/is he rated over there?


Best player the Greek League has seen in the past 10 years after YAYA. He's fast as fuck, hilariously good dribbler, good finisher. He's one of the most lethal players in Europe if he finds space, imo. 8 milion euros for such a player is dirt cheap, i personally think he's a far better player than someone like Walcott or Marin. Just so you understand how much I rate this player, I'd take him over Shaqiri at Bayern.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

A lot of Madrid (Real's) transfers are broke in Marca, no-one is totally reliable but probably about as good as you'll get as far as Real, Atletico, Getafe, and other Madrid based clubs. They print some bonkers headlines, like "You're Sacked" to Pellegrini whilst he was still in the job, they also seem to link a Gerrard move every year. They seem to have a massive inferiority complex regarding Barcelona in the last few years, i've seen a fair few pro-Messi, Xavi and Iniesta articles on there and they're fiercely critical of anything Real do wrong.

Spanish Lariato (if he's still around) would know better than me though.

As for Godin, tidy little player, not sure if Atletico would want to sell him though as they've already let Alvaro Dominguez go, who I thought was better than Godin (don't judge him solely off the mare he had at the Olympics).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

You'd take him over Shaqiri? :|


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, indeed.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah from the limited stuff i've seen godin seems a good signing for 6 mil, as you said a tidy player who quietly does his job and does it well. dominguez would've been nice, as long as he's not KOLOFAT we're good to go


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Godin is not a suitable signing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> The financially-stricken Atletico are desperate to raise funds, as they are reportedly required to pay £12.6million in taxes by October 5.


oops


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fergie forget RVP and sign Falcao.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Some quotes from Angelo Henriquez



> Angelo Henriquez has revealed in an exclusive interview with La Tercera that he is indeed set to join United. "I am fulfilling a dream that I have had for a long time and I will be able to realise it soon," he said. "I will meet with Alex Ferguson on Wednesday and talk about what he wants from me. I cannot waste this opportunity because it is something I've wanted all my life." The Universidad de Chile striker says his agent, Fernando Felicevich, will meet with the club to define his immediate future - his ambition is to play for United's first team but if it's decided he'll go out on loan first, he would prefer to go back to Universidad de Chile on this basis. Neither club have yet announced any deal.


The metro are also saying he went against the wishes of his agent by joining united, as his agent wanted him to join city


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So in other words his agent was getting more money, this agent fellar is gonna be a pain in the ass when it comes to renewing the lads deal if he does well.

Once again proving agents are more of the problem in football nowadays, glad Valencia sacked his agent and no longer has one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

or maybe disobeying his agent shows an attitude problem and he'll be on meth within 3 months 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> or maybe disobeying his agent shows an attitude problem and he'll be on meth within 3 months 8*D


Ravel 2.0


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> or maybe disobeying his agent shows an attitude problem and he'll be on meth within 3 months 8*D


or he is a player showing respect to Ferguson :

a couple of years ago


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been a big fan of Godin for a very long time. I've always found him to be one of the best Central Defenders outside the big 2 in La Liga. 6M is a very good price for him, although I do have slight reservations about how well he'd adapt to the Premier League as he isn't the quickest. I'm surprised Milan aren't in for him. They could use another centre back.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Modric is off to sign for Madrid tomorrow according to SSN.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

For £23m :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rejects £35m deal. Accepts £23m deal 

Seems legit

Actually its around 28m since theres around £4m in add ons. Still pretty odd conidering how much Levy was hustling Chelsea for last season


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Times journalist, Oliver Kay, on twitter is saying that Sahin to Liverpool on loan will be announced tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like Sahin is off to 'Pool. 

On Modric, I for one am happy that Levy had the balls to reject a PL side, even if it meant he's getting lesser now. I'd happily accept a 10 million bid from Juve rather than selling van Persie for 20 million to Manchester f'kin United of all teams.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

It kind of makes sense taking a cut of transfer money as to not strengthen one of your biggest rival for the champions league spots , especially since Chelsea are weak at CM.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> :lmao
> 
> Rates MRLSH and Luiz. Doesn't rate Alba.
> 
> Please!


Meireles isnt bad at all. Hated him when he signed. I do rate Alba, just not as a LB for barcelona



Rush said:


> Best centrebacks in the world? he's not even top 10.
> 
> You think Meireles is great and Alba won't be a brilliant left back for Barca, what the fuck have you been smoking?


Alba is just so attacking, he started as a midfielder and thats how I see him, Barca could use him higher up, and he will play really far forward. Plus, I don't smoke.



Mr. Snrub said:


> what on earth is this absolute blind chelsea love? luiz is an overexcited puppy who makes mistake after mistake. he might become something decent but it probably wont be as a cb. meireles is a bench player, nothing more.
> 
> and alba not a suitable lb? wat. alba is triffic :arry


I say Luiz makes many mistakes, Im not hiding that, on his day he is unbeatable.



Calum said:


> Luiz one of the best centrebacks? :wilkins
> 
> Alba is definitely a suitable LB for Barca, played brilliantly at the Euro's and played well for Valencia. I imagine he will be similar to Dani Alves on the right side, bombing down the wing to add another passing option.


He moves so far forward, yes he has the pace to make it back, I just think Barca need an actual left back, but then again Tito may roll with the 3-6-1 formation, with Alves and Alba as wingbacks


Dont get me worng, Alba is a great player but not so much defensively.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Think its quite funny Piers Morgan on twitter ranting about selling RVP to arsenal's 'no 1 rivals', arsenal havent been the 'no 1 rivals' in years :fergie


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Leandro Damiao to Spurs is heating up.

Would be a good move for the player personally, he is quality.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Alba was solid as a rock in defence at the Euro and was also stunning going forward. Take into account his age, there is only room for improvement. 

It's a good thing we had a deal agreed before the Euro, if not his price would have sky rocketed. 

Also, fucking lol at Modric. Levy dun goofed.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Alba was solid as a rock in defence at the Euro and was also stunning going forward. Take into account his age, there is only room for improvement.
> 
> It's a good thing we had a deal agreed before the Euro, if not his price would have sky rocketed.
> 
> Also, fucking lol at Modric. Levy dun goofed.


I hate Spurs, but if I was a fan of them id be delighted Chelsea or United didnt sign him.

Alba is poor defensively, great example is vs Chelsea at the bridge when ramires turned him 360 and slotted home. His offensive play is amazing. His passing is good and he is really fast. Just not a good defensive option.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

IrishViper said:


> I hate Spurs, but if I was a fan of them id be delighted Chelsea or United didnt sign him.
> 
> Alba is poor defensively, great example is vs Chelsea at the bridge when ramires turned him 360 and slotted home. His offensive play is amazing. His passing is good and he is really fast. Just not a good defensive option.


He's the most promising young left-back in the world at the moment tho. :cool2

Lol @ Spurs getting Damaio, the president of his club came out and said he would cost 60 million or something. I doubt he's going anywhere.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> *United agree van Persie deal*
> 
> Manchester United is pleased to announce it has reached agreement with Arsenal Football Club for the transfer of Robin Van Persie.
> 
> ...


bbc are saying £24m, too much IMO


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds too much to me. I'd expect it to be more like 20.

Either way, Rooney and RvP is going to be a scary strike force for the next few years.

I went straight to Piers Morgan's Twitter to see how MAD he is. Didn't disappoint.



> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
> Funny, I really thought @Persie_Official was different. But he turned out to be just another mercenary, heartless, selfish little s**t.


:rvp


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

As a Gunner, this is terrible--selling to United. Don't have words.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Razor King said:


> As a Gunner, this is terrible--selling to United. Don't have words.


You two have done business in the past though tbf.

I imagine United fans felt similarly annoyed when Wenger pulled off this coup:










:troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

24 mil? Ecstatic.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Alba will do very little defending in an attacking team such as Barca, plus his pace will mask any mistakes at the back. He seems solid enough from what I've seen regardless.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Piers Morgan's thoughts on the matter:



> If Gazidis sanctions selling @Persie_Official to United, he should resign. Total, and utter, abrogation of his duties as an #Arsenal CEO.





> I'd rather let @Persie_Official rot in the reserves for a year than sell him to United. What the HELL are we thinking? #Arsenal





> As for you @Persie_Official - think hard about what you're doing. Going to United would be the single biggest betrayal in #Arsenal history.





> No, if @Persie_Official went abroad, I'd reluctantly understand, and accept. But to our No1 rivals? Unforgivable.





> Funny, I really thought @Persie_Official was different. But he turned out to be just another mercenary, heartless, selfish little s**t.





> Well done, Ivan Gazidis, a great bit of 'business' - selling #Arsenal 's top player to our bitter rivals. Shame on you & the whole board.





> What a sickening betrayal of Wenger too - the man who stood so loyally behind @Persie_Official through years of injury. #VanPursestrings





> Careful, Shrek @WayneRooney - you've got a treacherous new Donkey arriving.


Single biggest betrayal in Arsenal history? Sol Campbell says hi.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

If I was a Barca fan I'd be fuming at the possibility of signing Song. This is ten times worse than the luxury signing of Fabregas. At least he's world class.



Mr. Snrub said:


> oops


Quick Fergie, make a 12.6m bid for Martinez :fergie


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Razor King said:


> As a Gunner, this is terrible--selling to United. Don't have words.


Think of it like this.

24 million for a 29 year old, injury prone striker who had 1 year left on his deal. Its great financial business, unless all the sale goes into the squad Arsenal should be more than ok.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Wasnt that eager about the deal before, as it will most likely harm Welbeck's chances, but have to get behind it now










:troll


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Razor King said:


> As a Gunner, this is terrible--selling to United. Don't have words.





Mozza said:


> Alba will do very little defending in an attacking team such as Barca, plus his pace will mask any mistakes at the back. He seems solid enough from what I've seen regardless.


As I said he will be attacking quite alot.

But Di Maria in the El Classico? pablo Hernandez V Valencia? All these type of players will exploit him. He would work better as a wingback, guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Javi Martinez should be considered a Bayern player as a 40 mil price was agreed between the 2 clubs. Hohenheim of Light what's your opinion on this? I think it strengthents our midfield significantly and I'm glad we're finally making quality signings but I feel 40 milion is too much for this player.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Javi Martinez should be considered a Bayern player as a 40 mil price was agreed between the 2 clubs. Hohenheim of Light what's your opinion on this? I think it strengthents our midfield significantly and I'm glad we're finally making quality signings.


Im sickened he is not wearing a Chelsea shirt, What a quality player. Him and Bastian in the middle will give so much freedom to Robben / Ribery / Kroos / Muller / Shaqiri to run riot.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

40 mil for Martinez? Way too steep imo.

Plus, Gustavo finally starting to show some maturity too.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

IrishViper said:


> Think of it like this.
> 
> 24 million for a 29 year old, injury prone striker who had 1 year left on his deal. Its great financial business, unless all the sale goes into the squad Arsenal should be more than ok.


It's really not.

Think about it: 24 million invested on Giroud and Poldi has now been regenerated through the sale of van Persie. Also, the 15 odd million on Cazorla will most likely be compensated when Alex Song moves to Barca. At the end, there is NO investment again for the umpteenth time. I'll give it a slack though--if we get Sahin because that would instantly make us the strongest midfield in the Prem.

Anyway, it's not that 24 million is a bad price. It's really good for a 29-year-old, injury-prone player. It's excellent. But is it really good for a player who scored 30 goals in the League alone last season, had 12 assists, and was the reason why we finished in the top-4? Perspectives, I guess.

What bothers me is that we sold to United. SAF is one heck of a manager and with such a weak squad--he managed 89 points and lost the PL on GD in the final second of the season. IF van Persie remains fit for the entire season again... Sure, United haven't strengthened centrally, but I don't think that would be a major issue in the PL. I still stand by my "prediction," when I predicted that United will be the Final of the CL next year. I had a a sneaky feeling and don't know, but this does strengthen their claim.


Edit:

Those complaining about Welback and Chicharito, well, in Football--you aren't given chances. You TAKE chances. You snatch it from your fellow team-mate. Nobody gives anything on the platter. If Welback is good, nothing will stop him, but I'm sure SAF realizes that Welback isn't Manchester United good and I agree with him. Plus, Hernandez needs to first learn to stay onside before anything else.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> 40 mil for Martinez? Way too steep imo.
> 
> Plus, Gustavo finally starting to show some maturity too.


apparently its €30m, and Martinez is giving up €2m of his contract each year for 5 years


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

40 million is too much, but Martinez is class and is genuinely versatile, he's no better or worse at CB or CDM. I really, really wanted him at Barca.










So who's the best striker at Man Utd now then? :rooney :rvp

I thought all you Utd fans were convinced Fergie was only playing one striker with Kagawa off him? Can't resist dat 4-4-2 :fergie


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

30 milion for Martinez is still high but acceptable imo.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Just when Arsenal fans started having hope they get dragged back to 4th place.

:wenger :rvp


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Think its quite funny Piers Morgan on twitter ranting about selling RVP to arsenal's 'no 1 rivals', arsenal havent been the 'no 1 rivals' in years :fergie


Piers Morgan is a twat. I am ashamed that this wanker is a Gooner and I am sure I am not the only one. In his defence though obviously there is a massive rivalry historically. 

Is so fucking surreal Arsenal selling their main man to Utd. Now I know how Newcastle fans must have felt when Andy Cole was sold to Utd all those years ago. Still I have to say a great bit of business if the 24 mil figure is true.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

IrishViper said:


> As I said he will be attacking quite alot.
> 
> But Di Maria in the El Classico? pablo Hernandez V Valencia? All these type of players will exploit him. He would work better as a wingback, guess we'll see what happens.


You're making it sound as if he's Titus Bramble quality in terms of defending. 

Dani Alves is proof you don't need to be the greatest defender to survive in a Barca defence.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mozza said:


> You're making it sound as if he's Titus Bramble quality in terms of defending.
> 
> Dani Alves is proof you don't need to be the greatest defender to survive in a Barca defence.


His defending has never been great, ive watched him for the last few years. Especially last year. He's obviously better than Titus Bramble (not in the air  ) but his defending leaves alot to be desired.



Razor King said:


> It's really not.
> 
> Think about it: 24 million invested on Giroud and Poldi has now been regenerated through the sale of van Persie. Also, the 15 odd million on Cazorla will most likely be compensated when Alex Song moves to Barca. At the end, there is NO investment again for the umpteenth time. I'll give it a slack though--if we get Sahin because that would instantly make us the strongest midfield in the Prem.
> 
> ...


Granted, that is true. if they don't spend that money then serious questions need to be answering.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Just when Arsenal fans started having hope they get dragged back to 4th place.
> 
> :wenger :rvp


Man United have won the League. Second is between Chelsea and us now. Sorry City. :wenger


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> bbc are saying £24m, too much IMO


Surprised SAF went above 20M for him, I imagine the bulk of the 24M is guaranteed money but gets up to 24M in add ons/installments. 

My feeling on signing RvP are that age & injury record are cause of concern, but on other hand his a top talent & one of best CF's around imo a player like that doesn’t come available often let alone for cheaper then what he _could_ have gone for & actually wants to join us.

SAF loves rotating & the PL toughest league in world cos of amount games on offer that have go through during whole season, 38 PL games, Carling Cup fixtures, FA Cup fixtures & Europe so issue of having RvP Welbeck Rooney Chicha & Kagawa means little as when comes to crunch games from Feb/March onwards where tough Champions League game then tough PL game a few days after, means we can effectively now swap our entire front 4 for those 2 games which mean squad stay fresh during last few crucial months of season as a result. SAF always loved having 4 CF's competing for spot/s for that reason & it’s healthily competition for places & good thing for squad if have that. Another main reason think SAF wanted RvP is cos when Rooney not there in starting 11 if RvP Steps in we still have a genuine top class talent able step in when other not there. Imo that’s why SAF gone above 20M on him. Thats not even weighing up suspenions/injury issue that comes about to.

Never ever thought Wenger would sell to us in million years & not sell anyone to us let alone there best player from last season. I remember days of Vieira & Keane & intense rivalry from 98-05 we have with Arsenal like it was yesterday. Know Arsenal cant let 24M offer go buy but even so think that’s thing shocked most out this whole saga not that on cards but looks like it happened.

What will say though is if your best player openly criticizes the team his captions through own site & then says his leaving & wont renew current deal then sooner he goes the better. Fair play to Wenger/Arsenal that unlike last summer went to late Wenger acted asap by bringing in 3 good players early & moving RvP on before the new season starts as if kept him for longer it will/would of only hindered Arsenal more like did with Nasri last summer. Get over with early & we all move on. (And no im not saying that cos we appear to have just signed RvP). If any other club RvP joined I would still feel same way.

Anyway delighted signed him, we have some seriously good attacking options available to us now. As saying above say its April got Quarter final CL away trip to Bayern Munich on Wed night. We Play front 4 of Toni Kagawa Rooney Nani on that game/day then 3 days later got early Sat lunch time kick off v Chelsea away we switch entire front 4 to (4-2-1-3 shape for example)Young Welbeck Chicha RvP with them all rotating. It just opens up different options in the squad not only as formation, competition for places but in the way we play to, RvP, Welbeck, Rooney, Nani, Kagawa, Young & even Giggs all capable of switching positions endlessly making 1) Our players harder to mark & 2) It will leave more space for rest of our team to play through/in.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Unbelievable news. The thought of van Persie in a United shirt is still a bit surreal.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*So many thoughts floating around my head about the RVP/Arsenal move but let's stick to the facts shall we. RVP had more shots than any other player last season because of the quality of service at Arsenal and the lack of striking options. That being said he's bound to get less chances next season. 

Although it's still likely that he'll have a good season, I don't see him having the huge impact which everyone else is predicting. No matter what it's going to be one very interesting season again and hopefully Arsenal will manage a top 4 finish again.

The only real question is when are Arsenal going to win something again? Once that happens it will be a lot easier to retain players and build on the squad again, rather than continually lose top players.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Anark said:


> Piers Morgan's thoughts on the matter:


The best one from last season:

Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
No pressure @Persie_Official - but if you leave #Arsenal then I'm going to throw myself off Santa Monica pier in lead weights.

:yes

Funnily enough I can't see Van Persie being the same player, think he thrived on being the big fish. It just upsets the order. Rooney's bound to throw a strop at some point too. Maybe I just hate them both with a passion. 

My thoughts on RVP:






maybe have some more cunt kids.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thread needs a Stringer appearance.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Some French journalist is saying Hernandez wants to leave, doubt it though as hernandez is currently with the mexico team


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

He earns what he wants, he earns what he waaaants, Robin Van Persie, he earns want he wants!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TheRainKing said:


> Robin Van Persie he earns what he wants.


he could have got bigger wages going elsewhere so im guessing thats not the reason


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Combination of wanting trophies and more money probably. Still a massive cunt for joining one of Arsenals rivals.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Awesome news, it's time for Van Persie to win something


*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> Wasnt that eager about the deal before, as it will most likely harm Welbeck's chances, but have to get behind it now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:torres :rvp 

So Javier, Rooney, Welbeck & RVP. Beastly attack force. Berba gotta go now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's surreal...I swear seeing RVP in a United shirt is going to be so bizarre. 

It's will be hilarious to see the reception he gets at the Emirates.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

just1988 said:


> *So many thoughts floating around my head about the RVP/Arsenal move but let's stick to the facts shall we. RVP had more shots than any other player last season because of the quality of service at Arsenal and the lack of striking options. That being said he's bound to get less chances next season.
> 
> Although it's still likely that he'll have a good season, I don't see him having the huge impact which everyone else is predicting. No matter what it's going to be one very interesting season again and hopefully Arsenal will manage a top 4 finish again.
> 
> The only real question is when are Arsenal going to win something again? Once that happens it will be a lot easier to retain players and build on the squad again, rather than continually lose top players.*


It's all going as planned for this dude called Usmanov. The sooner Silent Stan moves out, the better honestly.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Telegraph saying RvP deal is 15M up front then rising to 22M with add ons/BBC saying whole deal is 24M. I imagine more details come through over next 48 hours (Mostly tonight) regarding the fee & RvP wages. Im still in shock not even lying.

It would be just super if we got LB, CM & LW in as well in the next few weeks. I'm Properly asking for to much though, either way hope he passes medical & puts pen to paper that’s all that’s left now.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

So RVP to Man Utd huh? I don't even know what to say about this move tbf. Considering the amount paid which if I'm correct is around the range of 23 million pounds right? Not the best of deals out there for a player of his age. From the other side of the coin though it's an entirely different story. He's class! If RVP can have an injury free season then we're in for huge drama. Really looking forward to how he'd fit into United and of course the potential partnership with Wayne Rooney. 











Funny how footballers say things randomly without giving it much of a thought. This came from RVP around February of last year..



> "I don't have the inclination to go anywhere," Van Persie told the club's official magazine. "This is the best team for me to be in. The bottom line is that I want to win trophies with Arsenal, not with anybody else. I know you can win trophies in many countries and in many ways, but I want to do that in our way and in an Arsenal shirt.
> 
> "I'm sure I could win things at another team in another country, but would it feel like our trophy, my trophy? I'm not sure it would. Anything we win here will come from the heart and that's what I want. It's my dream and I see no point in speaking about other teams when I have these dreams. I think other people know that about me; I'm just hungry to win with Arsenal and that's it."


:mark: EPL's gonna be great next season.










* Chelsea, where art thou?*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

EGame said:


> It's surreal...I swear seeing RVP in a United shirt is going to be so bizarre.
> 
> It's will be hilarious to see the reception he gets at the Emirates.


I'd :mark: if he goes Adebayor on their ass


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd :mark: if he goes Adebayor on their ass


Somebody made a joke: does he have the ankles for that?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'd :mark: if he goes Adebayor on their ass


Except unlike Ade RVP will probably score a hat-trick. :


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Incredible. Excited and nervous about this. Really wonder how we'll utilize all of these attacking options, but when we settle on a formation incredible to watch.

Also, fuck people complaining about the fee. I'm fucking ECSTATIC that we're still willing to spend on genuine world class talent.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> Somebody made a joke: does he have the ankles for that?


ique2 


Also where's Stringer at? We need one of his TL;DR posts right now


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Howard Nurse, BBC football editor, on twitter



> Look out for another significant #MUFC announcement from Old Trafford tomorrow.


but yesterday he said nothing was imminent and it looks like united have signed 2 players, so i wouldn't always take his word


edit: also the telegraph are saying its £15m upfront for RVP the rest is add ons


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

united_07 said:


> Howard Nurse, BBC football editor, on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howard Nurse doesnt have a clue when it comes to transfers. Last year talking about Modric joining us for a bit & thats not forgot the Whose Mata? Line he generally didnt know anything about him. And as you said he said nothing was imminent regarding Man Utd transfer buisness even though SAF in London just few days back which should of suggested something was up. My guess is the big news tommorrow is contract releated so Nani or (More likely) Welbeck signing a new long term deal with us.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Guys, look what we have ahead of us this season...


> *Man United*- Kagawa + Cleverly (?? is there someone better? Fletcher probably?) + Rooney + Rvp + Scholes
> *Man City*- Yaya Tore + Silva +Nasri + Tevez + Aguero
> *Chelsea*- Oscar + Hazard + Lampard + Torres + Sturridge
> *Arsenal*- Cazorla + Arteta +Song + Giroud + Podolski


Copied from a Fb page, taking into account 3 midfielders and two forwards each.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Also, if Berba doesn't leave United now, then he's a tool!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I DEMAND Falcao/Cavani after this RvP move to United.

Going to talk to Roman tomorrow.

I guess the good thing about this is that it weakens Arsenal, so third looks more gainable. But it strengthens United so much.

"Shit, :rooney is injured. No worries we have :rvp to come in :fergie"

"Damn, we can't play 4-4-2 for one game. It's cool, play :kagawa behind the striker :fergie"

Fuck that :no:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no cavani, falcao maybe

though honestly, id rather we get a DMF or CM. linking up defence and attack.

someone did the math and apparently over the last 3 years, in terms of number of goals statistically speaking we dont rely on strikers as much as other premier league teams. 

buying big time strikers over 25 has a pretty godawful record

http://www.weaintgotnohistory.com/2...-to-consider-when-buying-an-expensive-striker


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

You missed Balotelli.... scandalous!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

It says a lot about RVP that he'd take (presumably) less money to go to United rather than join City. His legacy will undoubtedly be strengthened by going to a club with such great heritage and worldwide standing, rather than an overnight Champions League club like City. I think Wenger and Ferguson's mutual respect after all of these years may have dictated who Arsenal sold him to, also.

Depending on where Kagawa will play, I still think a winger is needed for United, though. I'd go for Eugene Konoplyanka.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's a strange transfer tbh. 

Really can't praise RVP for going to United especially since he was the captain of Arsenal and had such a long time at Arsenal. Morally, it is a slap in the face of Arsenal fans, and by the looks of it they will do their best to shit on RVP every chance they get. Can't really say I blame them. 

But the deal is excellent really, 24 million for a 29 year old who is made of glass. I expect that United really pushed this transfer since they lost Lucas. Arsenal have done so well this transfer window and that money could go into 1 or 2 more signings. 

It's a scum move on RVP's part, but we all know the guy is classless and albeit a jackass. Hard not to feel bad for Arsenal supporters and the team.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ You're an idiot.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Van Persie #9???


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bananas said:


> ^ You're an idiot.


Let me taste your tears.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

The one thing I didn't want out of this transfer window was for Van Persie to be a Utd player in time to face Everton in the first game. Just hope we have Mirallas in time to face them, can't say I've seen any of him outside of youtube, but it's hard not to get excited with the way some people have talked about him, and it's Everton, signing anyone is a rare commodity.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> It says a lot about RVP that he'd take (presumably) less money to go to United rather than join City. His legacy will undoubtedly be strengthened by going to a club with such great heritage and worldwide standing, rather than an overnight Champions League club like City. I think Wenger and Ferguson's mutual respect after all of these years may have dictated who Arsenal sold him to, also.
> 
> Depending on where Kagawa will play, I still think a winger is needed for United, though. I'd go for Eugene Konoplyanka.


What are you on about its been widely reported several times he wanted at last 200k and city wouldnt go over 150k. hes gone united as he'll be on the same as rooney, you offered more this time not city. 

if fergie and wenger were the cause of this going through it would have been confirmed 2 weeks ago. lol.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Von Doom said:


> The one thing I didn't want out of this transfer window was for Van Persie to be a Utd player in time to face Everton in the first game. Just hope we have Mirallas in time to face them, can't say I've seen any of him outside of youtube, but it's hard not to get excited with the way some people have talked about him, and it's Everton, signing anyone is a rare commodity.


i doubt RVP will play, he has only played 30mins of pre season for arsenal, and fergie doesnt usually throw a player in like that, i even expect Kagawa to only start on the bench


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Shit forgot about Kagawa as well. I'm excited now but will probably be shitting myself come Monday.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Squads are out on Friday for new season so should find out RvPs number then!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Depending on where Kagawa will play, I still think a winger is needed for United, though. I'd go for Eugene Konoplyanka.




United have Young, Nani & Valencia. They don't need another winger at all. Giggs can still play out on the left if needed. A central midfielder and a left back though is a different story. If Evra gets injured they're in trouble having let Fabio go. Haven't they been playing Robbie Brady there during pre-season?

As for RVP, still don't see the need tbh from a United standpoint but he's a great addition none the less. I don't think he'll start Monday either. Fergie's not usually one to rush players, especially with the lack of action Van Persie's had since the Euro's.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Valencia - Kagawa - Young
Rooney - RVP 

:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

For what it's worth. 


> It is understood Van Persie was encouraged by the arrivals of Germany forward Lukas Podolski, France striker Olivier Giroud and Spain midfielder Cazorla - to the point where he was open to the idea of staying with or without a new contract.
> 
> But Wenger pulled him aside shortly before Sunday's friendly victory over Cologne, told him he would be sold if a deal could be reached and informed the Dutchman he was no longer part of his plans.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19179833


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jean Makoun has gone on loan to Rennes, so hopefully that means M'Vila is still available. If Song leaves, we have to bring him in.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kentonbomb said:


> Valencia - Kagawa - Young
> Rooney - RVP
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


The only time those 5 are on the field at the same time is when United are chasing a goal in the dying minutes.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not gonna bother criticising transfer fee or wages because it really doesn't matter all that much to me as a fan. If £24m is correct then it's probably too much and not the wisest investment but fuck it. It's someone else's money and it's got us a quality player. What I'm more annoyed at is the fact that it's probably the one position we didn't strengthening and we haven't strengthened other key areas yet. Rooney/RVP is a pretty mouthwatering prospect but where does it leave Welbeck and Hernandez and more importantly where does it leave us in 2-3 years time? Won't be able to sell RVP on for a big fee and them 2 won't have had the development chances. Thought Rooney and Welbeck started to form an awesome partnership last season and I was really looking forward to seeing that in action. I'm sure Welbeck will still get opportunities but Hernandez as well? Scoring goals wasn't a problem for us last season, it was conceding them and we haven't strengthened at all defensively. Feels like a move he wouldn't have made if we won the title last season. 

Still,

Valencia Kagawa Young
Rooney RVP​
:fergie*


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Medo said:


> *Awesome news, it's time for Van Persie to win something
> 
> 
> *


I would totally lol if the gooners somehow win the league title or the champions league and SAF and RVP ends up trophyless again this season.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> Valencia - Kagawa - Young
> Rooney - RVP
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:





Seabs said:


> *Valencia Kagawa Young
> Rooney RVP*​


We will never absolutely never line up like that, perhaps when chasing a game after 60 minutes, but neevr from the start. And Young wouldn't start ahead of Nani anyways IMO.

Kagawa is going to be moved out wide, not in the Nani/Valencia role but more in the way Iniesta/Mata/Silva etc. play when played on the wing. I've seen him play there for Japan and he is comfortable, moreso than in CM. Obviously I'd prefer to see him in his best position, off the lone striker, but barring some awful form/injuries with Rooney/RVP I can't see it happening. We'll still rotate loads, but the two main strikers will be looking to play every game and score as many goals as they can, I can really see Welbeck trying to force a move before the end of the season, which would suck. I would suspect this would be the first choice 11:

Rooney van Persie

Kagawa Carrick Cleverley Valencia

Evra Vidic Rio Rafael

De Gea​


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Not gonna bother criticising transfer fee or wages because it really doesn't matter all that much to me as a fan. If £24m is correct then it's probably too much and not the wisest investment but fuck it. It's someone else's money and it's got us a quality player. What I'm more annoyed at is the fact that it's probably the one position we didn't strengthening and we haven't strengthened other key areas yet. Rooney/RVP is a pretty mouthwatering prospect but where does it leave Welbeck and Hernandez and more importantly where does it leave us in 2-3 years time? Won't be able to sell RVP on for a big fee and them 2 won't have had the development chances. Thought Rooney and Welbeck started to form an awesome partnership last season and I was really looking forward to seeing that in action. I'm sure Welbeck will still get opportunities but Hernandez as well? Scoring goals wasn't a problem for us last season, it was conceding them and we haven't strengthened at all defensively. Feels like a move he wouldn't have made if we won the title last season.
> 
> Still,
> 
> ...


Yeah maybe with that front line-up you guys will get past the group stages this time. :stuff


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

People talking about selling on fees with the Van Persie deal is bemusing. Why would we want to sell him on? If we can keep him fit he will be an unreal signing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

EGame said:


> Yeah maybe with that front line-up you guys will get past the group stages this time. :stuff


:kobe2


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Bananas said:


> Jean Makoun has gone on loan to Rennes, so hopefully that means M'Vila is still available. If Song leaves, we have to bring him in.


We should go for Capoue, very good player who would do well in the EPL imo. Also buy a replacement for that dutch cunt, a young player that can play as a striker and attacking midfielder would be nice.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> It's a strange transfer tbh.
> 
> Really can't praise RVP for going to United especially since he was the captain of Arsenal and had such a long time at Arsenal. Morally, it is a slap in the face of Arsenal fans, and by the looks of it they will do their best to shit on RVP every chance they get. Can't really say I blame them.
> 
> ...


What do you think of the likes of David Villa and Jordi Alba then for ditching Valencia for Barca? Good one buying into the 'made of glass' cliche when the nature of football is that it's fairly easy for any player to get injured. Some players are just unlucky, like how some people are lucky and win the lottery. Unless there is a recurring injury, being unlucky with injuries isn't a medical condition.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Man United*
Rooney
van Persie
Welbeck
Hernandez
Berbatov

*Man City*
Aguero
Tevez
Balotelli
Dzeko

*Chelsea*
Torres
Sturridge


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The Mirror are saying Hernandez could be included in the RVP transfer. Not sure how I'd feel about that to be honest. He's a good player but we already how a huge squad and need to strengthen our defence Jagielka and M'Vila please.*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I would say the mirror are wrong on that one.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *The Mirror are saying Hernandez could be included in the RVP transfer. Not sure how I'd feel about that to be honest. He's a good player but we already how a huge squad and need to strengthen our defence Jagielka and M'Vila please.*


After Jags scored for England, be prepared to pay double what you would have been paying before it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> *Man United*
> Rooney
> van Persie
> Welbeck
> ...












Then again Gotta get DEM WINGERS BRUH 










:hazard


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

We could always line up:

RVP Rooney

Kagawa

Young Nani

Cleverley 

Evra Vidic Rio Valencia

De Gea​

Since like erm Valencia is totally a right back and Cleverley's capable of bossing a midfield on his own.

With a ridiculous bench of:

Lindegaard
Giggs
Scholes
Wellbeck
Hernandez


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hollywood Hams said:


> What do you think of the likes of David Villa and Jordi Alba then for ditching Valencia for Barca? Good one buying into the 'made of glass' cliche when the nature of football is that it's fairly easy for any player to get injured. Some players are just unlucky, like how some people are lucky and win the lottery. Unless there is a recurring injury, being unlucky with injuries isn't a medical condition.


Lol.

You must have missed the part where most of the top Spanish players end up at either Barcelona or Real Madrid, it may make the league shittier, but it's just what happens just like now how most top English players play for United/Chelsea/City. Both David Villa and Alba excelled at Valencia with consistent performances and became the #1 choice striker and #1 choice left-back for Spain. It was bound to happen, nobody was surprised (including Valencia) that it happened. Comparing RVP to Villa or Alba doesn't make sense. It's like Rooney moving from Everton to United, it was just bound to happen sooner or later. 

RVP was at Arsenal for 8 years, earned his way up to captaincy, became the talisman of his team and carried his team to the top 4 last season. Instead of building on Arsenal he came out with a stupid statement that showed incredible amounts of disrespect to Arsenal FC and their supporters. I'm not saying he wasn't right when Arsenal's trophy ambitions (I actually agreed with him ) but in the manner that he did it was unprofessional and disrespectful. Now he's going to United, a rival of Arsenal a very disrespectful move. 

Fact is Valencia and their fans don't expect to compete with Barca (not recently at least), Arsenal and their fans believe they can compete with United, so it really hits them where it hurts. 

:busquets 

So I guess most Dutch players are just 'unlucky'? :. Sorry you are wrong here, RVP isn't 'unlucky with injuries' he's fragile as fuck. You are mistaking a chronic injury for that of being injury prone. There is a difference, but they are both medical conditions.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Still dunno what to think, can't wait till he's in the Emirates. I think we will be okay with Podolski and Giroud replacing him but he's still a bit of twat for the way he went about everything.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

EGame said:


> Fact is Valencia and their fans don't expect to compete with Barca (not recently at least), Arsenal and their fans *naively* believe they can compete with United, so it really hits them where it hurts.
> 
> :busquets
> 
> So I guess most Dutch players are just 'unlucky'? :. Sorry you are wrong here, RVP isn't 'unlucky with injuries' he's fragile as fuck. You are mistaking a chronic injury for that of being injury prone. There is a difference, but they are both medical conditions.


United signed have a chronically crocked dutchman before. That turned out well enough the last time round.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Holy fucking shitballs, Van Persie is gonna be in a United shirt this season.






Van Persie and Kagawa. Not a bad summer of business.

Oh yeah, and that guy who looks like he belongs in a boyband, Powell.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Still dunno what to think, can't wait till he's in the Emirates. I think we will be okay with Podolski and Giroud replacing him but he's still a bit of twat for the way he went about everything.


You will hate him more when he starts scoring lots and lots of goals on you. 



Tenacious.C. said:


> United signed have a chronically crocked dutchman before. That turned out well enough the last time round.


I'm sure RVP will thrive at United, but he's not going to replicate RVN. 

RVN is a true Dutch GOAT.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUD.

Can't even hate. Guy was a boss.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kentonbomb said:


> Valencia - Kagawa - Young
> Rooney - RVP
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


*Ohh sweet, i am so excited :mark:*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> You will hate him more when he starts scoring lots and lots of goals on you.


Exactly why it sucks that we sold him to United.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

RUUUUUUUUD <3

Still, RVP joining is quite :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Schurrle

If we need an extra striker, either him or falcao. but id rather have schurrle because asides from drogba, our track record is beyond awful with these kind of players. atleast with andre youre guaranteed german efficiency and immense workrate

honestly at this point, fuck hulk


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Surely Arsenal fans can't be surprised. You were never going to bring in Podolski, Giroud and Cazorla without losing someone big. 

Gives me another reason to dislike :rvp with him at United


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its like it says under hohenheim of light's name

""In order to gain, something of equal value must be lost."

:wenger


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Every time I see Schurrle he's been fucking great. Even today, when Argentina were beating Germany 3-0 he came on and was causing all sorts of problems for Argentina. 

The guy is a winger though, basically the German equivalent of Di Maria. Fantastic player, would love to see him on a top team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Arsenal should've just brought in Cazorla, one, possibly two of Podolski/Giroud/M'Vila and upped RVP's wages. He gets 2-3 quality teamates, more wages and everyone's happy.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Please fucking please pass the medical, maybe fergie could fix it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Every time I see Schurrle he's been fucking great. Even today, when Argentina were beating Germany 3-0 he came on and was causing all sorts of problems for Argentina.
> 
> The guy is a winger though, basically the German equivalent of Di Maria. Fantastic player, would love to see him on a top team.


He's a winger but hes more of a ronaldo style secondary striker. very superb shooter and great poaching skill

He'd be perfect


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not fussed. united strikers dont score against us anyways. rvp's output will be down purely through less appearances. good business for both sides, united got a big name who can score 30 goals a season, while arsenal got 24 mil for a guy who wanted out.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> *Man United*
> Rooney
> van Persie
> Welbeck
> ...


:lmao :no:

:terry1

We need 'at least' one top class striker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im telling you, andre

anyone else would either flop or just cost too much


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

you could go for Adebayor, hijack Mirallas from Everton, or heres one that would be an outstanding transfer, ready....





Spoiler: GOAT















:troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i always felt adebayor was kinda underrated


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Redead said:


> Im telling you, andre
> 
> anyone else would either flop or just cost too much


Thought we had a bid rejected already? I remember reading something along those lines.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

We did, but money talks

plus leverkusen didnt qualify for CL football this year


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Redead said:


> We did, but money talks
> 
> plus leverkusen didnt qualify for CL football this year


Ok, that'd increase our chances then. Problem is we don't even know who exactly we are after. At the beginning it was Hulk (as much as I despise us signing him for that ridiculous price tag placed upon him), now the story is pretty much over. Then we started getting linked with numerous fowards with Cavani the prominent of those. I'd love us to get Cavani but at the same time I really want Torres to shine this season and from what I've seen of him so far he looks to be on the right track of rejuvenation. A backup striker capable of delivering when called upon would be the perfect signing for us. There comes Shurrle.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

like i said, check the track record for proven expensive strikers

its beyond horrible


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Redead said:


> like i said, check the track record for proven expensive strikers
> 
> its beyond horrible


Yup. I actually checked out the article you posted. It's not encouraging by any stretch of imagination. 
In our case it's even worse. We've spent 30 million on Sheva in the past and look how it turned out for us? Spending big on a forward nearing his 30s is risky move that in 8 out of 10 cases will bite you in the ass. We're in a period of transition. It decreases our chances of spending big on a proven striker, who should be well above the age of 25.
Right now I'll say we need two strikers, one of them top class, a top class ball winning defensive midfielder and a backup right back. Our CBs are not the best out there but on their day they're unbeatable. Team seems to be building up Luiz but his performances have been hit and miss so far. Guy needs to keep his exasperating attitude in check when we're losing games or else he'll cost us more matches than we'd have imagined.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Ferguson May 2012: "We are not like other clubs who can spend fortunes on proven goods". Aug 2012: signs 29 yr old Robin van Persie for £24m


8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

honestly, i dont think we need a striker THAT badly. id love andre, and maybe moses. because the fact is, asides from drogba we never really had a huge mega striker. for some reason, we've always been a team that scored, well, from the entire team.

honestly, we just need the RB (who we are 100% getting), a deeplying playmaker or just DMF, and maybe a support striker. so basically cesar, sahin/m v'ila/erikson/martinez/xabi/modric/whatever and Andre

fluid attacking play up front will sort itself out due to our insane number of options there, what we need most is either cover to let them go crazy, or someone that can everything click


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 8*D


Won't say 24 million is that big of a deal in today's market to be honest.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you have 2 strikers. 1 who's crap and 1 who's petulant and inconsistent. you scored less than all 5 teams above you last season. pretty sure a striker is vital. unless you're going to rely on hazard/oscar/mata to deliver about 30 goals between them.

24 mil is still pretty big money for a 29 year old in the last year of his contract. we paid close to the same amount for nasri who's a whole 4 years younger, and it was called overpriced and ridiculous amongst numerous other things.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

All Chelsea need up front is a poacher like Gomez. Someone that can get on the end of the work done by Hazard/Mata/Oscar/Lampard/Ramires/Marin etc and just bang it in. You need a CM, RB and a CB that isn't a mong. Hell you could even solve on of those problems by moving Luiz up the field and sitting him as a defensive mid or even get him going box to box.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

luiz cant play DMF or RB. both were fiascos for some reason. box to box may work though.

as for the striker thing that sounds possible, if a tad unlikely. ramires and lampard also contribute pretty well to the tally of goals too. though lampard's age and new deep role probably wont wont help

i mean last season our strikers only delivered 11% of our goals

which really explains our 6th place positioning but still, if you count our last 3 years, only 30% of our goals came from strikers

judging by the community shield game maybe Bertrand should be promoted to striker. never seen anyone so hungry to put the ball in the back of the net and hes a goddamn left back


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Chelsea should've been all over Klose when he was leaving Bayern instead of getting Torres for a fortune. He's older, yeah, but he's still better quality than Torres (he was excellent for Lazio last season).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chelsea could do a lot worse than adebayor


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But they should've been all over Sahin too in this transfer market.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Redead said:


> honestly, i dont think we need a striker THAT badly. id love andre, and maybe moses. because the fact is, asides from drogba we never really had a huge mega striker. for some reason, we've always been a team that scored, well, from the entire team.
> 
> honestly, we just need the RB (who we are 100% getting), a deeplying playmaker or just DMF, and maybe a support striker. so basically cesar, sahin/m v'ila/erikson/martinez/xabi/modric/whatever and Andre
> 
> fluid attacking play up front will sort itself out due to our insane number of options there, what we need most is either cover to let them go crazy, or someone that can everything click


We do NEED a striker that badly.
We can't rely on Torres alone and his backup? Sturridge. Someone who has denounced his anger at continually being played out of position. He's yet to prove he can deliver in a the position he wants to play in a Chelsea shirt though. So it's a HUGE risk if we don't buy one or more strikers before the window closes. Almost forgot about Moses. I don't rate him tbh. Never seen him played before.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Has Sturridge ever been played in the middle for Chelsea? and how can you not rate a player you haven't seen? or rather, how can you have an opinion of a player if you haven't seen him?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think studge has alot of untapped potential. hes shown flashes of it. he was absolutely superb at the start of last season AND he was being played out of position

as for sahin, fuck him, fuck xabi, fuck modric and fuck all central midfielders related to real madrid

only god fucking knows what the hell is happening in that situation

edit:

http://videa.hu/videok/sport/chelsea-2-3-manchester-city-all-belong-broadcaster.-q6EkL9ZALMI1MWcN

i swear to god, his reaction time in that is astonishing. especially considering this is his first professional goal and hes a fricking left back. GOAT


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rush said:


> Has Sturridge ever been played in the middle for Chelsea? and how can you not rate a player you haven't seen? or rather, how can you have an opinion of a player if you haven't seen him?


Because he's from my country and I know how shitty our strikers are? Let alone he's a no name here.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Redead said:


> I think studge has alot of untapped potential. hes shown flashes of it. he was absolutely superb at the start of last season AND he was being played out of position
> 
> as for sahin, fuck him, fuck xabi, fuck modric and fuck all central midfielders related to real madrid
> 
> only god fucking knows what the hell is happening in that situation


studge? 8*D

as for Sahin, we've got Agent Xabi working on that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

moses isn't even a striker


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

correct, hes a prophet


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Was really surprised that RVP went to United. Didn't expect this.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

not a shock, but we're not buying another striker.

i dont think we need a world class replacement...but i would not have been upset to see Dempsey or Ba get bought.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Moses is a good player for Wigan , but I don't think he is at the level to challenge for a 1st team place at Chelsea.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

does anyone have that video of some song about van persie? shit was funny


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Mike old buddy, just dropping in to see how you're doing, stay strong son.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

benneh appearance :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> like i said, check the track record for proven expensive strikers
> 
> its beyond horrible


The reason they flop is not that they are proven and expensive. It's that we buy them at the wrong time. Torres - clearly on the decline before we even made a bid for him. Shevchenko - stopped dominating Serie A the prior season we bought him.

Now if we spent £39m on Aguero in January 2011, instead of the £50m on Torres, do you really think he would have flopped?

Our problem is our board and scouts are fucking stupid. They see a big name, but don't do any research.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

quick chelsea, get saha before sunderland. i hear he's in his prime ique2

samaras played alright at the euros. hurry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

James Ducker from the Times, usually the most reliable journo when it comes to united, is saying RVP will be on £160k


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

So gooners, who should be the next skipper?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It'll be Vermaelen. He's a good choice for it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so who's he going to next season then ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing Verm leave after next season. My boy Puyi has already started the recruitment process.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

The times are saying United are trying to sell Macheda, Berbatov and .......................................BEBE enaldo


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

united_07 said:


> The times are saying United are trying to sell Macheda, Berbatov and .......................................BEBE enaldo


If Moyes doesn't even make an enquiry about BEBE I'm throwing my season ticket in the bin.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

It's okay because there was rumors the other day that Everton wanted :hesk3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Von Doom said:


> If Moyes doesn't even make an enquiry about BEBE I'm throwing my season ticket in the bin.


exactly when a player of his quality comes on the market any manager would be mad not to be interested


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Only PSG coud afford the wages heskey is demanding


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fergie talking about RVP today:



> He is on his way up from London for a medical later this afternoon. We hope that goes according to plan. His agent is in discussions with David Gill [United's chief executive] right about now.
> 
> We hope all the things will be tied up, although sometimes medicals do take a bit longer. I am sure he will be available for Monday's game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

HEISENBERG said:


> does anyone have that video of some song about van persie? shit was funny


I can't find a video but does the song involve: Van Per-sie .. when the girl says no, molestttt her?


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews

BREAKING NEWS: Sir Alex Ferguson confirms Robin van Persie will make Manchester Utd debut against Everton on Monday #SSN


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah think there is a video of Spurs fans singing it somewhere.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

"In 1999 I had Dwight Yorke, Andy Cole, Teddy Sheringham and Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, the four best strikers in Europe."

:busquets


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Seb said:


> "In 1999 I had Dwight Yorke, Andy Cole, Teddy Sheringham and Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, the four best strikers in Europe."
> 
> :busquets


Real Madrid had Raul, Morientes and Anelka
Barca had Rivaldo, Kluivert and Litmanen
Inter had Ronaldo and Vieri

They all had better strikers than United, but United overall had the best set of strikers at the time, in my opinion anyway


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He said "the four best strikers", not "the best collection of strikers". No doubt he'll be playing 2 strikers in Champions League games again and leaving his weak midfield even more exposed :fergie


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

In 2010 Man Utd had DA GOAT Michael Owen and Bebe on the same squad.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Seb said:


> He said "the four best strikers", not "the best collection of strikers". No doubt he'll be playing 2 strikers in Champions League games again and leaving his weak midfield even more exposed :fergie


Oh well he's dead wrong then. Danny Cadamarteri, Joe Max-Moore, Kevin Campbell, Nick "Judas Cunt" Barmby and Franny Jugears were the ones back then.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> In 2010 Man Utd had DA GOAT Michael Owen and Bebe on the same squad.


Ballon D'Ors in the last 40 years:

DA GOAT Michael Owen: 1

Every player who's played for Man Utd in that period combined: 1


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> Ballon D'Ors in the last 40 years:
> 
> DA GOAT Michael Owen: 1
> 
> Every player who's played for Man Utd in that period combined: 1


Owen got the old Euro version, didn't he? Ronnie got the big one, so that would be 

Owen 0
All United 1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

saha to sunderland confirmed by sunderland's twitter account

then 3 minutes after their official twitter:

Sky Sports News ‏@SkySportsNews
SKY SOURCES: Sunderland sign Luis Saha on one-year contract - full details on #SSN

SKY SOURCES! plus they cant even spell louis


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Anark said:


> Owen got the old Euro version, didn't he? Ronnie got the big one, so that would be
> 
> Owen 0
> All United 1


:kenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

new sig for shep










:hb


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Wonder how SHEP feels about Saha. Was absolutely ecstatic when we got rid of him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

IT'S LOUIE SA...HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't worry Arsenal fans, I got this.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Bendtner on RVP departure: “It doesn’t affect me. Even if all Arsenal’s strikers left it wouldn’t affect me. I’m going anyway.”


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

we've just signed Song for 15 million apparently. 

How mad are you Arsenal fans?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh yeah and a little something extra to help you with your tears.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Hearing Guidetti is moving to Sunderland for £6mil. Disappointing. Really thought he could've been something for us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rvp being presented with his new table cloth


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Hearing Guidetti is moving to Sunderland for £6mil. Disappointing. Really thought he could've been something for us.


Thought he could have been a quality player for us, in time. But with the likes of Aguero, Tevez and Balotelli in front of him, it was always going to be difficult for him to get game time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't really rate Song, if he does join, hopefully he does a solid job for us like Keita, wouldn't want to see him getting regular starts. I'm happy with the signing on the basis we still buy a top CB, b/c that's the only area of the team that stands out as needing more depth.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

being forced into it because he only has 2 years left and there's no guarantee about his spot. understandable, but a shame to lose such a great young player. 6 mil is a steal.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Yay we sold our best two players from last season. At least we have Diaby to fill Songs spot enaldo


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> rvp being presented with his new table cloth


He'll need it when he's at the top of the table.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why is van persie sitting on a table?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/transfer-news/liverpool-transfers-charlie-adam-is-an-everton-1262356



> Everton are preparing a move for Liverpool midfielder Charlie Adam, 26, who will be allowed to leave Anfield for £5m.


http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddballs/908677-ac-milan-sign-10-year-old-girl-after-scouting-her-on-family-holiday



> AC Milan have signed a 10-year-old girl from East Dunbartonshire after she impressed scouts while on a family holiday in La Manga.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> new sig for shep
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Von Doom said:


> Wonder how SHEP feels about Saha. Was absolutely ecstatic when we got rid of him.


Its a striker. We needed a striker :side:

For a year long deal I suppose I don't really mind. He's got enough experience and will hopefully chip in with a few goals. At least it's a free



Mr. Snrub said:


> being forced into it because he only has 2 years left and there's no guarantee about his spot. understandable, but a shame to lose such a great young player. 6 mil is a steal.


This is exciting though if it happens, given what I've heard of him. Especially for that price. Unless he's another Wickham.

Still want Fletcher though, stopped caring about money. Not like it's my money 8*D


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Saha's a good buy for a team like Sunderland as a Free Agent on a 1 year deal. Reliable for at least a handful of goals if he stays fit enough. Would probably play well with Fletcher too if you can get him.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I read somewhere that over the past 4 seasons, Saha has played 4 games more than Van Persie or along them lines.

EDIT: here it is...

83 - In the past three seasons Louis Saha has featured in 83 PL games (73%), four more than Robin van Persie in that period. Regular.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

shhhhhh , only Heskeys now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I forget how dumb talksport is but Adrian durham suggesting Micheal Owen to replace RVP has to be up there as the most retarded thing I have ever heard on there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Saha is a triffic signing for Sunderland :redknapp

Arsenal shouldn't be snapping up Owen, but someone in the bottom half of the EPL should. When he's match sharp, he still knows where the goal is. Wonder when and where Berba's going, I like how Fergie didn't mention him when talking about his new GOAT strike force. Forgot Bebe as well.. :hmm:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mozza said:


> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/oddballs/908677-ac-milan-sign-10-year-old-girl-after-scouting-her-on-family-holiday


I know italians like em young, but shame on them dirty old men.




:fergie No midfield, no problem :rooney :rvp


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm late at giving my opinion on the RVP to United story (due to work) but overall, I'm glad. The only downside is we still have yet to strengthen in defence (a left back is desperately needed) and in central midfield (this is vital). I also hope Welbeck and Hernandez get a lot of chances despite RVP coming to United.

This also pretty much confirms Berbatov should be departing shortly. It will be a shame to see him go but the guy deserves to be playing football and it won't happen much at United now with our other attacking options.

Still, seeing RVP in a United shirt is going to be unbelievable.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah a left back and any sort of CM would be nice, but i don't give much of a shit atm if more goals are scored i'm happy.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

We don't need to get any strikers. Podolski is good enough and we also have Giroud. We just need to wave a goodbye to Chamakh brother and keep Bendtner because off the bench, we do need somebody. Alternatively, we should bid 25 million + Chamakh + Park + Bendtner + Squillaci for Cavani. 

We do need to sign two solid midfielders now. Sahin and M'Vila would do, but I don't know what Wenger is up to.




EGame said:


> Oh yeah and a little something extra to help you with your tears.


Why does he look depressed?




Mr. Snrub said:


> rvp being presented with his new table cloth


What do they say about table cloths? They're always top of the table. :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

> Razor King;11898806]We don't need to get any strikers. Podolski is good enough and we also have Giroud. We just need to wave a goodbye to Chamakh brother and keep Bendtner because off the bench, we do need somebody. Alternatively, we should bid 25 million + Chamakh + Park + Bendtner + Squillaci for Cavani.
> 
> We do need to sign two solid midfielders now. Sahin and M'Vila would do, but I don't know what Wenger is up to.
> 
> ...


Because it's clearly shooped :terry.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

An actual football agent on twitter, one who is followed by a lot of journalists, has said that only one target remains for united and its Baines, but the two clubs are a long way off in the valuation of him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> An actual football agent on twitter, one who is followed by a lot of journalists, has said that only one target remains for united and its Baines, but the two clubs are a long way off in the valuation of him


Sigh.........


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Baines really would be perfect. Especially if Kagawa is playing on the left wing and constantly drifting inside.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Brilliant news!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Baines really would be perfect. Especially if Kagawa is playing on the left wing and constantly drifting inside.


Not for what Everton think he's worth. rather just play Blackett or get someone like Monreal if he's availble.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

It's a shame Balzaretti is 30, He's really impressed me for italy in the Euro's and the friendly the other night. If he was 24-25 I'd be saying get him signed up.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Liverpool Football Club have reached an agreement with SC Heerenveen for the transfer of winger Oussama Assaidi, subject to the player passing a medical.
> 
> The 24-year-old, who has scored 20 goals in 68 appearances for Heerenveen in the Dutch Eredivisie, will now undergo a medical at Melwood.
> 
> ...


--












> Sky Sports understands that Arsenal have moved into pole position for Argentine international Lucas Biglia.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Literally heard nothing about this Assaidi guy. No idea how good he is. Hardly broke the bank on him at £3m though so won't complain and just see how he does.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

RVP has just arrived at Bridgewater Hospital for his medical, so the deal will most likely be confirmed tomorrow morning


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can't wait to see him with the shirt. I may be a bit giddy.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Literally heard nothing about this Assaidi guy. No idea how good he is. Hardly broke the bank on him at £3m though so won't complain and just see how he does.


cant be any worse than your current wingers. unless they score like a ton of own goals :downing


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

if he does sign first change on tactics hopefully: replace Rooney with RVP as the penalty taker

never trust rooney taking penalties, always goes low down to the keepers right


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cant be worse of a PK taker than mata

if the guy hits the ball any softer it would probably start rolling backwards


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joey Barton has joined Marseille on loan.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Graham Hunter, dont know how reliable he is, was just on the radio saying he told united he wanted the move in january


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Joey Barton has joined Marseille on loan.


With Mbia going the other way.

Barton set to smash a bunch of frogs about. Could be amusing.

.gif could have summed it up better.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I've heard that Everton are in for the hottest free agent in the biz.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RVP tapping teams up, Everton signing the formidable Heskey.


Barton :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hollywood Hams said:


> I've heard that Everton are in for the hottest free agent in the biz.


You can stick your billions of dollars up your asses. :artest


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Well this is a first for me Posting in the "Sports" Section that is anyway as a Man United I'm estatic that RVP is signing for us  ...Hopfully he can stay injury free and get us back that Title of ours that we loaned to City for a season so they could have there Special moment


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

alex1997 said:


> Well this is a first for me Posting in the "Sports" Section that is anyway as a Man United I'm estatic that RVP is signing for us  ...Hopfully he can stay injury free and get us back that Title of ours that we loaned to City for a season so they could have there Special moment


Great another Man U fan just what this place needs :kobe2

Also Barton :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Great another Man U fan just what this place needs :kobe2
> 
> Also Barton :lol


Don't be mad, they use to be alot of pool fans but most fucked off like good lads.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Great another Man U fan just what this place needs :kobe2
> 
> Also Barton :lol


I know its great isnt it 



WWE_TNA said:


> Don't be mad, they use to be alot of pool fans but most fucked off like good lads.


I guessing your a United fan yourself right??


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

alex1997 said:


> I know its great isnt it
> 
> 
> 
> I guessing your a United fan yourself right??



Yeah but remember none of us are from Manchester :terry.

am i doing it right fellars?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Gonna be mad if Song to Barca happens (it looks fairly likely at this stage). It's a bad deal for both teams. It'll be like when Hleb left for Barcelona. Song will struggle for game time there, and when he does get game, he'll be played out of position, and he'll lose all his form and momentum. 

So at this stage, I imagine it's going to be Song out, Biglia in.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

> Yeah but remember none of us are from Manchester :terry
> 
> am i doing it right fellars?


Yes yes you are there fella


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah but remember none of us are from Manchester :terry.
> 
> am i doing it right fellars?


Haha! I was about to make a funny about everybody who is supporting a team not from their city but you just done it for me. :terry

So since you've made the funny already, I may as well just ask a question. People like CGS, even the Barca lads, what got you really following the team you do and when?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Don't be mad, they use to be alot of pool fans but most fucked off like good lads.


Only because Seabs threatened to ban them if they didn't leave. :kobe2 Dirty Mancs




Mozza said:


> Haha! I was about to make a funny about everybody who is supporting a team not from their city but you just done it for me. :terry
> 
> So since you've made the funny already, I may as well just ask a question. People like CGS, even the Barca lads, what got you really following the team you do and when?


With me is was through my dad Really. He was a huge Pool fan back in the 70's/80's and I grew up around it. Surprisingly though a lot of my family support Man U :lol


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Only because Seabs threatened to ban them if they didn't leave. :kobe2 Dirty Mancs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your family are good peeps.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nothing good bout being a Glory Hunter Bruh


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mozza said:


> Haha! I was about to make a funny about everybody who is supporting a team not from their city but you just done it for me. :terry
> 
> So since you've made the funny already, I may as well just ask a question. People like CGS, even the *Barca lads*, what got you really following the team you do and when?


Trophies, trophies, trophies. Without mentioning names, one of the English Barca 'fans' had to ask when the transfer window closed the other week. My brother hates football and even he knows the answer to that.

I don't understand how you can even begin to consider trying to 'support' a team from another country if you already live in country with a major league. The yanks & aussies is fair enough, but English fans, especially those who turn their backs on English teams when they drop down the divisions to support Barca is beyond comprehension.

Rovers could drop to League 2 for all I care and I'll still support them, and when I say support I mean go to watch them, not stream their matches, insert all the gifs & pics in the world to try & convince myself and others I'm actually a fan.

Cue all the excuses under the sun as usual. . . blah blah blah.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I don't understand how you can even begin to consider trying to 'support' a team from another country if you already live in country with a major league. *The yanks & aussies is* *fair enough*, but English fans, especially those who turn their backs on English teams when they drop down the divisions to support Barca is beyond comprehension.


HEH!!!!!!
What about the Irish who follow English team's? :cool2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Only because Seabs threatened to ban them if they didn't leave. :kobe2 Dirty Mancs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to say anything if your dad passed it on to you, all I can say is I'm sorry for him putting you through being a Liverpool fan. :jordan3



Nige™ said:


> Trophies, trophies, trophies. Without mentioning names, one of the English Barca 'fans' had to ask when the transfer window closed the other week. My brother hates football and even he knows the answer to that.
> 
> I don't understand how you can even begin to consider trying to 'support' a team from another country if you already live in country with a major league. The yanks & aussies is fair enough, but English fans, especially those who turn their backs on English teams when they drop down the divisions to support Barca is beyond comprehension.
> 
> ...


Controversy! 

In defence of the transfer window lad, I'm sure in the Jan window it shut early due to a bank holiday, I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

United fan since I was 5, my older cousins were United fans so I wanted to follow suit and stuck with it.

One of those cousins now support chelsea, every now and then when we're with the lads I'll bring up the sharpe, giggs and ince posters he used to have on his wall as a kid. Never fails to wind him up.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Assaidi looks quality on youtube. Like the fact it was done very quietly.

Supposedly Arsenal are back for Sahin.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

RVP is apparently going to get the no 20 shirt number


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mozza said:


> Hard to say anything if your dad passed it on to you, all I can say is I'm sorry for him putting you through being a Liverpool fan. :jordan3



:kobe2 :kobe2 :kobe2. No worries bruh when we get 4th place next season and go on to win the champions league the season after it'll be all good :kobe3

Not sure about EGame but didn't Seb start supporting Barca because of Rivaldo or something like that?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So Modric to Real Madrid looks to be pretty much just complete. 

They would win the league without the guy, yet they cash out for him. Combinations of Ozil/Di Maria/Kaka (if he stays)/Ronaldo/Modric/Callejon with either Higuain or Benzema as main striker will be too much for any team to handle. 

Can't say I'm looking forward to this season at all. It's going to be ugly.

Edit: I started watching football around 2003/2004, and Ronaldinho was always my favourite player growing up. Gravitated towards Barca in my youth, never have supported anyone else and never will.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

WWE_TNA said:


> Don't be mad, they use to be alot of pool fans but most fucked off like good lads.


I wish Samee were here to rate Downing's season :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lebanese league > premier league


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :kobe2 :kobe2 :kobe2. No worries bruh when we get 4th place next season and go on to win the champions league the season after it'll be all good :kobe3


At least you have managed to keep your sense of humor after the last few years! :bron2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mozza said:


> At least you have managed to keep your sense of humor after the last few years! :bron2


Our Champions League victory, brought back memories for CGS.






^ This is why RUSH started supporting Liverpool :terry


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> Our Champions League victory, brought back memories for CGS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cool2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I will lower myself to all of your levels when any of you can win the prestigious Everton cup.










:cahill


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> So Modric to Real Madrid looks to be pretty much just complete.
> 
> They would win the league without the guy, yet they cash out for him. Combinations of Ozil/Di Maria/Kaka (if he stays)/Ronaldo/Modric/Callejon with either Higuain or Benzema as main striker will be too much for any team to handle.
> 
> ...


Modric isn't as good as Ozil, or Alonso, and won't do any better than Khedira. I don't see the deal improving Madrid really, same with Song coming to Barcelona. I expect Madrid to be more consistent than us in the League and to win, but I still think we're better than them against top teams, especially over two legs, so I expect/hope a really challenge at the CL this year. Ronaldo or Messi having a bum year could swing the title in the other's favour, but I don't see that happening.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Not sure about EGame but didn't Seb start supporting Barca because of Rivaldo or something like that?












GOAT

:busquets


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why in gods name is madrid doing with Di Maria, Ronaldo, Ozil, Kaka, Sahin, modric, khedeira and alonso.

it makes no sense, sell us someone (not kaka) you fuckheads!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
> What a sickening betrayal of Wenger too - the man who stood so loyally behind @Persie_Official through years of injury. #VanPursestrings





> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
> Careful, Shrek @WayneRooney - you've got a treacherous new Donkey arriving.





> Wayne Rooney ‏@WayneRooney
> @piersmorgan Arrrrr poor piers. @piersmorgan whats up now big man





> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
> I'm fine, thanks, No2 striker at Old Trafford @WayneRooney


:torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ :barry



Redead said:


> Why in gods name is madrid doing with Di Maria, Ronaldo, Ozil, Kaka, Sahin, modric, khedeira and alonso.
> 
> it makes no sense, sell us someone (not kaka) you fuckheads!


They also have Callejon, Granero, Diarra.

:mourinho

Kaka is still a good player, btw. He actually played his best football at Madrid last season.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah im waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay past the point of buying proven legends. sahin or khedeira pls


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hollywood Hams said:


> :torres


i like this one he posted tonight



> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
> Can you unfollow me please, @Persie_Official - we're done.



:lmao pathetic


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
BREAKING: Van Persie just failed his United medical. Tests revealed no sign of heart or brain cells.






I wonder if RvP has seen any of these :rvp


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Kaka did show some flashes of brilliance last season. 

He has to either step it up big time this season and do it consistantly or head back to Milan for me.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:rvp passed his medical.

Disappointed the STRING has not privileged us with an appearance yet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kaka can step it up as much as we want, he's still inferior to ozil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kaka 06-07 > Ozil at anytime.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

right now. ozil is still young, he'll learn

he stepped up last season too, he keeps getting better, he may approach zidane GOAT levels


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> :rvp passed his medical.
> 
> Disappointed the STRING has not privileged us with an appearance yet.


Stringer, if you're reading this man please don't do anything stupid. You have so many Emirates Cups to live for. :wenger


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Redead said:


> right now. ozil is still young, he'll learn
> 
> he stepped up last season too, he keeps getting better, he may approach zidane GOAT levels


He's good, but he's no Iniesta. Finishing a full 90 minutes would be a start.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hes reached the point where he can not only go 90 minutes, but has huge surges of energy in the end

even in italy as germany was decaying, even until the end the bastard kept fighting and pushing forward. it came into play in the madrid vs barca copa del ray game too

ozil could go down as one of the best ever one day. just wait


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> right now. ozil is still young, he'll learn
> 
> he stepped up last season too, he keeps getting better, he may approach zidane GOAT levels


I doubt Ozil will reach that level (and I rate him highly). Kaka carried Milan to the Champions League that season. He GOATED it, he BEASTED it, he BOSSED it, he did everything.

Ozil will never score a lot of goals either. Kaka in his prime scored and assisted a lot.

He also made my favourite pass of all time in the 2005 final:















Football (mostly Serie A) misses this guy.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Kaka actually was playing some good stuff at Madrid last season, a lot of which has been overlooked, but I still prefer Ozil. Ozil is the assist king and with all the other goal threats around him, it makes for a good combination.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im not doubting Kaka's ability. hell i think its a goddamn shame hes wasted his existence on the madrid bench, its just i like ozil more.

dat german workrate


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ozil has assisted 20 or more goals in his last 4 seasons :wilkins


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Song out, Sahin and Biglia in, plz.

Wilshere, too. :side:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The Prince > Ozil and Kaka .. together.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

More transfer shit:



> There has been an interesting development regarding Daniele De Rossi as Sky Sports sources understand the midfielder’s agent flew into England today for talks with Manchester City.





> Valencia striker Roberto Soldado has claimed his club have rejected an offer from Tottenham Hotspur.


Pompey have also signed 10 players.



> Kieran Djilali, Mustapha Dumbuya, Jon Harley, Brian Howard,Izale McLeod, Lee Williamson, Jack Compton, Luke Rodgers and Liam Walker have all signed one-month contracts.
> 
> Simon Eastwood, who played against Plymouth on Tuesday, also signs after originally playing on a non-contract basis.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

In terms of above I really hope that Pompey survive this. Its looking tough but you have to feel for there fans.

Danielle de Rossi to Manchester City is picking up, why did they buy rodwell, and now try get someone rodwell will never be as good as?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

The only logic I see is that Yaya will vanish every 2 years including the approaching January for the ACON, Barry is 31 and De Rossi is 29. Rodders is just 21 so he will mainly be used against lower teams/off the bench to pass the ball around and kill games, play in the cups and then take over in January. Also Barry is still suffering with his hip I believe so he'll be out for a while still I guess. Snrub will know more about that though.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hope we get rid of Adam and get Sahin and Oussama Assaidi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> There has been an interesting development regarding Daniele De Rossi as Sky Sports sources understand the midfielder’s agent flew into England today for talks with Manchester City.


SO FUCKING STIFF PLEASE HAPPEN OH MY GOD I WOULD SHIT MYSELF WITH JOY~!

ddr/yaya partnership, rodwell will likely be molded as the 3rd defender, or rossi can play the 3rd defender and rodwell the midfielder. rodwell likely to start vs southampton too, with milner as the right wing back. 3-5-2 is going to be fairly interesting this season


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so abandoning the concept of fullbacks or what?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Wing backs they'll go for.

Kolorav and Clichy aren't really known for being fantastic defenders so 3 CBs and 2 WBs makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

clichy and micah will both play as wingbacks (when fully fit) and we'll have lescott/kompany/whoever (rodwell/de rossi) as the 3rd cb. it allows us both to attack down the flanks or to shut up shop. also clichy is a fantastic one on one defender, had one of the best winning tackles percentages in the world last season. improved out of sight since leaving arsenal. we'll line up like this vs souths imo:

3-5-2 cbf with spacing

hart
kompany lescott zaba
milner clichy
rodwell yaya
silva
tevez aguero

so almost more like a 3-4-1-2, just imagine milner and clichy are left backs. kolarov has also bossed it majorly during pre-season and may get a start.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think kolarov is pretty underrated


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he is, but he's a pretty poor defender. i've wanted him for ages to be a winger and a wingback situation would be perfect for him. he puts in some wonderful crosses and is pretty pacy up and down the wings. milner has had some good outings lately on the right and seems to finally be settling in. without a 3rd cb zaba will play cb until we sign someone, he's been playing it all pre-season (idk why we went with savic in the mickey mouse cup probably just to give him some experience) but he's nowhere near composed enough to play the majority of the season. plus meaty presence micah can also play cb but i'd prefer him to play rwb when he comes back.

oh wait just read that micah could be out for 10 weeks. fuck.

also if de rossi's agent is here then roma have given permission for us to discuss terms. hopefully all goes well, we agree to a fee and i start shitting myself.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im not so sure about this rossi thing

you know how stubborn/loyal/unpersie-like those roma guys can be


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

money's money.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

sometimes it isnt


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well when it's rumoured that the mafia had a say in totti staying i think it's understandable as to why a transfer never eventuated.

also like i predicted with the lucas transfer, psg sold bisevac and now have a non-eu spot open. idk if that changes anything with his transfer though


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> Our Champions League victory, brought back memories for CGS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well they are so dreamy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> well when it's rumoured that the mafia had a say in totti staying i think it's understandable as to why a transfer never eventuated.
> 
> also like i predicted with the lucas transfer, psg sold bisevac and now have a non-eu spot open. idk if that changes anything with his transfer though


heh, that actually reminds me of a buddy of my mine that supports italy and loves italy. completely obsessed

before the euros and i recently bought a german national football team training jacket from berlin and it looked pretty good and i wore it to uni. he then started talking shit about germany fucking up in the tournaments

obviously i mentioned 2010 when italy were utterly humiliated, his answer?

"the mafia withheld players and told others to play shit. mafia was behind it all"

guy was a 100% serious


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Redead said:


> i think kolarov is pretty underrated


Same here. At some point I thought he was better than Clichy, but Clichy is just so good at the moment.

Reports claiming Tott'ham are in for Meireles as Modric's replacement. Dat Mrsh-AVB partnership. Also, we seem to have agreed a fee with Marseille over the sale of Azpilicueta or whatever his name is. Haven't seen him played before, hope he's a very good right back, not another Unibrow.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

De rossi going to City would be fucking horrible.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

united_07 said:


> RVP is apparently going to get the no 20 shirt number


Source?Wasnt that Fabio's number?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Some random transfers this morning. Jose bosingwa is off to QPR and Gaston Ramirez is going to Southampton


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

qpr will definitely stay up, theyve had a busy window

odd about ramirez though, great pick up for southampton if true
Linked with Liverpool, Napoli, Juventus, Man City for £20m...

Ends up at Southampton for £12m. :lmao

sahin saga continues between liverpool/arsenal


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

thats fucking gay. Ramirez to Southampton? really? for fucks sake


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Josh Laff ‏@Josh_Laff_
@duncanjenkinsFC please ask your mile is Sahin done or have afc come in for him.

3h duncan jenkins ‏@duncanjenkinsFC
@Josh_Laff_ they have come in for him again mates they were in pool position 2-3 days ago but lfc were 100% percent certain last night #fact


Dean Jordan ‏@deanjordan16
@BenSmithBBC Any news on Sahin?

4h Ben Smith ‏@BenSmithBBC
@deanjordan16 #LFC confident but seems #AFC are still trying to get him. It's a wait and see. Things change so quickly.

Graham Hunter has said a deal to Liverpool is 'imminent'. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WHMRzm1DJ8



> http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/sport/football/clubs/arsenal/article3510648.ece
> 
> -
> 
> ...


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Sky Sports News:*


> Arsenal confirm Thomas Vermaelen as new captain & Mikel Arteta as vice-captain.


So Vermaelen will be off next summer than lol


Never realsize Bosingwa got Release by chelsea...QPR are defo staying up they've been super busy this summer

*Edit: 

More New From Sky Sports New*



> Scott Sinclair will not be signing a new contract with Swansea City, manager Michael Laudrup has confirmed


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow Ramirez to Southampton is so random if official.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Apparently :mourinho does not want to send Sahin to a Champions League team. I guess that's why the likes of United and us can't be bothered and why Arsenal are struggling to beat Liverpool for the deal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sahin plz. so many twist and turns past few days.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Wasnt that Fabio's number?


He's gone out on loan I think.

EDIT: Yep, to QPR.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Apparently :mourinho does not want to send Sahin to a Champions League team. I guess that's why the likes of United and us can't be bothered and why Arsenal are struggling to beat Liverpool for the deal.


:mark: 

doubt we are gonna get him though. If he does move I can easily see it going down on deadline day


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nah i see it being done sooner. might hinge on whether or not they sell song to barca.

http://www.turkish-football.com/news_read.php?id=3346



> Liverpool are closing in on a deal for Nuri Şahin however, Arsenal have asked the Real Madrid midfielder to put his decision on hold and reconsider the London club.
> 
> The Şahin camp have not ruled out a late change of direction regarding the move and the London club will be using the lure of Champions League football to sway the decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Ramirez to Southampton? What in the world?

If get Sahin, we'll be really solid this season.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha Gaston Ramirez to Southampton is great. They have a good bunch of strikers with Lambert, Rodrugez and Ramirez.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Arsenal can fuck right off 

^ Ramirez isn't a striker, he's a winger.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Rush said:


> Arsenal can fuck right off
> 
> ^ Ramirez isn't a striker, he's a winger.


Oh, Fowards I should say.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wenger should just go and buy a 16 year old.

-.-


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

:cool2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And it seems like RVP to Man U is 100% official now. Signed on a four year contract £200,00 a week apparently. Interesting to see if SAF plays him on Monday or let's him settle in first.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Have a feeling he might not start.

It'll be interesting to see what and who SAF plays with RVP involved.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

RVP isn't fully fit yet I think, so I can see him getting 30/20 minutes.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I know it got overshadowed by the huge Louis Saha move yesterday but Vurnon Anita confirmation










Hopefully can get on against Spurs. Our formation should be interesting.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Alex Song looks like he's half way out of the door now, hopefully we can get M'Vila and Sahin in to replace him.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> And it seems like RVP to Man U is 100% official now. Signed on a four year contract £200,00 a week apparently. Interesting to see if SAF plays him on Monday or let's him settle in first.


Yep, signing 4 year deal is confirmed.

RVP:



> It's an honour to sign for Manchester United. I am looking forward to following in the footsteps of so many great strikers, bringing my experience and playing my part to help the team compete for the biggest trophies in the game. I can't wait to get started.


Gut is telling me he'll start on Monday.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Estatic that the RVP Deal is done Still gonna be weird seeing him in a United Jeresy but whatever  

Defo gonna be watching his Interview at 2pm on Ssn


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still think Sahin will end up at Liverpool, and we'll get Biglia instead. I'd much prefer Sahin


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

thats not his shirt number, shirt numbers are released later today, but people are saying its going to be 20



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Anita is a good signing for Newcastle. I imagine he'll play left back there. There's no point putting him in midfield when you have the likes of Cabaya and Tiote.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

united_07 said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Anita is a good signing for Newcastle. I imagine he'll play left back there. There's no point putting him in midfield when you have the likes of Cabaya and Tiote.


It would be silly if they bought him for left back, considering he played as defensive mid the entire last season and that's his natural position. I'm sure that's when they scouted him and decided to go for him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> thats not his shirt number, shirt numbers are released later today, but people are saying its going to be 20
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler


Shit is still a bit surreal. Gonna be very strange if they play together on Monday


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> It would be silly if they bought him for left back, considering he played as defensive mid the entire last season and that's his natural position. I'm sure that's when they scouted him and decided to go for him.


I bet you they play him at left back. It doesn't matter what his best position is, it comes down to needs must. He won't get in the team in midfield given Cabaye and Tiote are both better than him. He is however better than Danny Simpson who they use at left back. So that's where he'll slot in. Maybe he'll play midfield when Tiote is away for the ANC, but until then, I see him used primarily at left back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

200k a week :lmao

obviously didnt move for the money. rooney/rvp on more than tevez/aguero :lmao. BUYING THE LEAGUE~! BUYING THE LEAGUE BUYING THE LEAGUE WAHH WAHHH CHEATS CHEATS WAAAHH


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I would come back with what's ade, santa cruz and bunch of other unwanted players on, but then again berba is on big money so yeah. But honestly snrub do you think he'd be on less if moved to city?

City and united fans arguiung about money is like Led Zep and Rolling stones arguing over who banged the most women back in the day. And then there is chelsea :terry


Anyways he's signed i'm chuffed. Gunners and most neutrals are mad and jelly.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ You're just jealous he went to United and not City.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 200k a week :lmao
> 
> obviously didnt move for the money. rooney/rvp on more than tevez/aguero :lmao. BUYING THE LEAGUE~! BUYING THE LEAGUE BUYING THE LEAGUE WAHH WAHHH CHEATS CHEATS WAAAHH


You mad that United gonna win there 20th League Title because of RVP Bro


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im jealous even though i said i didn't want him? rite

he wouldn't be on more here, no, because we never made him an offer. plus we stated we would never go above 170k for him. he wanted at least 200k.

yeah, united obviously desperate, first a retiree now a 29 year old riddled with injuries. sah desperate to one up bobby.

also my comment was in no way serious. more a shot at the united fans who were crying over our money spent (not on here) and then turn around and spend 20 mil and 200k a week on a 29 year old.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

End of the day, van Persie is world class and in his prime so he's not going to accept peanuts.

How much is Aguero meant to be on? When we were always linked to him, the wage was always over talked about to be over £200k.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> im jealous even though i said i didn't want him? rite
> 
> he wouldn't be on more here, no, because we never made him an offer. plus we stated we would never go above 170k for him. he wanted at least 200k.
> 
> ...


30 Goals in 38 PL Games my friend


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

City would have offered van Persie 250k but he never wanted to go there.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

To be fair Kiz is still right. It was great he managed to stay injury free that season but in the 8 years or so he was at Arsenal look how much times he was out. RVP is a brilliant player but end of the day he is a risk due to being made of glass. If he can stay fit again it's defo money well spent


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bananas said:


> I bet you they play him at left back. It doesn't matter what his best position is, it comes down to needs must. He won't get in the team in midfield given Cabaye and Tiote are both better than him. He is however better than Danny Simpson who they use at left back. So that's where he'll slot in. Maybe he'll play midfield when Tiote is away for the ANC, but until then, I see him used primarily at left back.


Whatever happened to Davide Santon being their left back whilst Simpson is their right back? :brady


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alex1997 said:


> 30 Goals in 38 PL Games my friend


last season where he was the only striker in the team. you're dreaming if he repeats that again with rotation and such. but that still doesn't take away from the fact he is a) 29 and b) has a continual history of injuries.

aguero's on about 140k a week i think. probably more but not 200k as we don't have anyone on 200k (tevez the highest at 198k a week)

never wanted to come here? he would've gone wherever the most money was offered. it was united. in fact they were the only club who offered him money. we would never have offered van persie 250k a week with 4 other class strikers :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Van Persie in a United shirt, I can't look. enaldo

I know whose injury proneness I'm increasing to 20 on this years FM. :rvp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mozza said:


> Whatever happened to Davide Santon being their left back whilst Simpson is their right back? :brady


Good thing about Santon is he is equally as good on the right as he is on the left. He's naturally right footed.



Mr. Snrub said:


> aguero's on about 140k a week i think. probably more but not 200k as we don't have anyone on 200k (tevez the highest at 198k a week)


You sure? See a lot of reports saying that both Tevez and Aguero on £200k p/w.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> never wanted to come here? he would've gone wherever the most money was offered. it was united. in fact they were the only club who offered him money. we would never have offered van persie 250k a week with 4 other class strikers :lmao


This is nonsense, Snrub. City pulled out of the bidding because RVP made it clear he was only interested in joining United.

Mancini wanted him, you made a bid at the same time as United and Juve, then had to go back to Manchester with your tail between your legs because RVP is a romantic and wanted to play for a club with class, tradition and history.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> The Premier League champions look to cast off the deadwood before making acquisitions this summer, while bearing Uefa's Financial Fair Play regulations in mind too
> Over the last four years, at least £13 million had been spent by this stage of the summer, as the likes of Gael Clichy, Yaya Toure, Gareth Barry and Jo moved to Manchester City, but, over a week into the transfer window, there is an air of refined logic surrounding the newly-crowned Premier League champions.
> Sergio Aguero's winner in the 95th minute against QPR on the last day of the season has had further reaching effects than just sealing a maiden title. Like the dealer in a game of Texas Hold'em, it has given City the power to watch their rivals act first. As Manchester United play catch-up, moving for Shinji Kagawa and Nick Powell, and Arsenal add fire-power in Lukas Podolski and Olivier Giroud, the decision-makers at City are biding their time.
> It has been a long time coming for a club that looked to have more money than sense at times. The crazed obsession with overhauling United's dominance of the domestic scene mutated from mere on-pitch duals to billboard jibes led by former Red Devil Carlos Tevez. It has been unrepentant and dogged, but City have reached the goal.
> ...


just something i found on a forum a few weeks ago, and seen it on various other places that the ceiling is tevez's 198k.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> last season where he was the only striker in the team. you're dreaming if he repeats that again with rotation and such. but that still doesn't take away from the fact he is a) 29 and b) has a continual history of injuries.
> 
> aguero's on about 140k a week i think. probably more but not 200k as we don't have anyone on 200k (tevez the highest at 198k a week)
> 
> never wanted to come here? he would've gone wherever the most money was offered. it was united. in fact they were the only club who offered him money. we would never have offered van persie 250k a week with 4 other class strikers :lmao


Yes I'm pretty sure he wont repeat it but even if you half what he last season thats the league for us So.

Thought Yaya was 250k that was probably in euros though


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Anark said:


> This is nonsense, Snrub. City pulled out of the bidding because RVP made it clear he was only interested in joining United.
> 
> Mancini wanted him, you made a bid at the same time as United and Juve, then had to go back to Manchester with your tail between your legs because RVP is a romantic and wanted to play for a club with class, tradition and history.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao rvp a romantic :lmao :lmao :lmao

face it, he chased the money. sorry that your club of class, tradition and history has now sunk to our supposed level.



> The Holland international is now due to travel to Manchester on Thursday to finalise personal terms and undergo a medical with the Red Devils before putting pen to paper on an anticipated four-year deal.
> 
> Van Persie announced shortly after Euro 2012 that he would not be extending his contract with the Gunners, which has just 12 months left to run.
> 
> ...


yep he rejected us during our massive bidding war cos he's a ROMANTIC.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

alex1997 said:


> Yes I'm pretty sure he wont repeat it but even if you half what he last season thats the league for us So.
> 
> Thought Yaya was 250k that was probably in euros though


what a simplistic way of trying to predict the season.

aguero will score more. even gary neville said that he was nowhere near his best this season. who says we won't score more? concede less? we fix our away form and thats the league for us so. am i playing this game right?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> what a simplistic way of trying to predict the season.
> 
> aguero will score more. even gary neville said that he was nowhere near his best this season. who says we won't score more? concede less? we fix our away form and thats the league for us so. am i playing this game right?


Yes you are playing the Game right but you forgot Vidic so

Also same for maybe we'll score more Concide less


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mancini's been harping on about RVP for ages, that's why it was a shock when United got involved.

The player is informed of the bids, and will nod his head at one or the other.

You lot didn't get a nod.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

"This is the way to the physio's room Robin"


Gaston Ramirez to saints? wtf.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Any news on De Rossi going to city??


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just because bobby wanted rvp doesn't mean we made a bid for him. he isn't in control of transfers, marwood is. bobby has praised many a player before, does that mean we automatically bid for him after a game? 

your last two statements are utterly pointless if we never made a bid. what part of that concept doesn't make sense? how can he reject us for his love match united if he doesn't have anything to reject?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> Good thing about Santon is he is equally as good on the right as he is on the left. He's naturally right footed.


I weren't doubting that, the lad is absolute quality. 

I was just under the impression Santon was the main left back last season, followed by Ryan Taylor, whilst Simpson was the main right back.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Pretty surreal seeing photos of RVP training with United, i really expected him to be off to city at the end of last season or stay. I'm not sure how any fan in the world would say they'd not be happy with the signing of Van Persie, Let us be happy and giddy for a while you miserable bastards.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fergie on United website, and remember that Fergie has never, ever told a lie in his entire managerial career apart from a good few:



> The boy wanted to come to us and that's important. He turned down various clubs to join us because he wants the challenge of coming to the biggest club in the world. I think that's fantastic.


I think it's fantastic too.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Pretty surreal seeing photos of RVP training with United, i really expected him to be off to city at the end of last season or stay. I'm not sure how any fan in the world would say they'd not be happy with the signing of Van Persie, Let us be happy and giddy for a while you miserable bastards.


I'm not Miserable I'm :


> Fergie on United website, and remember that Fergie has never, ever told a lie in his entire managerial career apart from a good few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good owl Fergie lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mozza said:


> I weren't doubting that, the lad is absolute quality.
> 
> I was just under the impression Santon was the main left back last season, followed by Ryan Taylor, whilst Simpson was the main right back.


Yeah you're right. Don't think Simpson has ever played left back in his life :ex:

If we stick with the 4-3-3 that was so successful last season Anita could fit into the midfield. Pardew has already said that's primarily where he wants him to play. 

Krul

Simpson Coloccini S.Taylor Santon
Anita Tiote
Ben Arfa Cabaye Ba
Cisse​
2 minor issues with that team but I'm sure it'll get sorted.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ohh jesus god nooooo, :redknapp on MOTD?


Potential Bench vs Everton

Lindegaard
M.Keane/Evans?
Scholes
Young
Kagawa/Nani
Welbeck
Hernandez

Feck Defence, DAT ATTACK :fergie.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Ohh jesus god nooooo, :redknapp on MOTD?
> 
> 
> Potential Bench vs Everton
> ...



_ATTACK! ATTACK! ATTACK!_


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dear god, season hasn't started yet and there's already new United fans i want to see slapped upside the head :suarez2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yep no 20 :rvp


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> yep no 20 :rvp


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Rush said:


> dear god, season hasn't started yet and there's already new United fans i want to see slapped upside the head :suarez2


Is one of those fans me??


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

City will still win the league, regardless of RVP imo.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

united_07 said:


> yep no 20 :rvp


Fitting, considering the number of titles he'll bring us up to this season.

What a useful kit design as well. Identify your team mates during the game and then have a picnic with them afterwards.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Anark said:


> Fitting, considering the number of titles he'll bring us up to this season.
> 
> What a useful kit design as well. Identify your team mates during the game and then have a picnic with them afterwards.


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> De Rossi news/gossip from Tuttomercato: #mcfc willing to pay £23million-£27million, Roma will consider £31million so compromise is possible.


fuck money, get this done. cl winners revenue would pay off the signing ique2

would be the best signing of the window, fuck rvp. de rossi and yaya would be GOAT


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

I just dont see De Rossi going tbh


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

every player has their price.

did you think that van persie would ever be a united player 3 weeks ago?



> Roque Santa Cruz is willing to kiss goodbye to any pay-off if #mcfcrelease him on a free transfer to join Betis. [Mirror] #comeoncity


good man, unlike another striker. if he ever returned to city with another club he'd get a decent reception, like garrido will when we play norwich


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

alex1997 said:


> Is one of those fans me??


not yet :rvp


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rus did assaidi sign because he's a ROMANTIC AT HEART and didn't want to play anywhere else


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> every player has their price.
> 
> did you think that van persie would ever be a united player 3 weeks ago?
> 
> ...


I know every player has their price but De Rossi dosent seem to want to leave Italy I mean you think he would have left already Pretty sure Roma gotten bids of 25-30m before for him

Also De Rossi Different than RVP we all knew Rvp wanted to go De Rossi will dont have a clue what he wants


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Rush said:


> not yet :rvp


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> rus did assaidi sign because he's a ROMANTIC AT HEART and didn't want to play anywhere else


i think he's hunting trophies, not money 8*D


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> fuck money, get this done. cl winners revenue would pay off the signing ique2
> 
> would be the best signing of the window, fuck rvp. de rossi and yaya would be GOAT



Be an amazing buy for you lot, City really do have a big edge in the middle of the park.


Jones and Smalling out for over a month each, it has started already.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Heard QPR are going for Bosingwa. Should be a decent signing for them not to mention he's a 2x CL Winner so he's got DAT EXPERIENCE on Big Games unlike :robben and :rvp.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> i think he's hunting *trophies*, not money 8*D


I'm surprised you can still remember how to spell this word.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ignoring that liverpool won a trophy last season


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ignoring that liverpool won a trophy last season


Was that a trophy, was it?

Was talking about the plural anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont think the MICKEY MOSUE CUP WINNER can be discussing trophy importance really.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'm surprised you're not already supporting City Anark


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

RVP in his Interview on Sky Sports News Thanked everybody at Arsenal and Said that the reasons for him leaving is uncertain elements of the future of Arsenal.He also said he think United is his Prefect match for him


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

PLY11/12 giving United something to celebrate last season.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rush said:


> i'm surprised you're not already supporting City Anark


Give it time


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

InB4 he's on the bench vs Everton and Welbeck starts.

:rvp


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> i'm surprised you're not already supporting City Anark


Heheh. Touché.

I've dealt with the glory hunter thing most of my life. Committed to supporting them the season before Fergie joined though, when we were pretty fucking shit. First football memory is the 1985 FA cup final, which we won, so maybe subconciously I'm a GH.

All the GHs when I was young were Liverpool fans. I'll assume you're a proper scouser though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anark said:


> Heheh. Touché.
> 
> I've dealt with the glory hunter thing most of my life. Committed to supporting them the season before Fergie joined though, when we were pretty fucking shit. First football memory is the 1985 FA cup final, which we won, so maybe subconciously I'm a GH.
> 
> All the GHs when I was young were Liverpool fans. I'll assume you're a proper scouser though.



The ammount of Liverpool and United fans across the country is ridiculous, every single place you go you're likely to come across atleast a dozen pool and united fans.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Anark said:


> Heheh. Touché.
> 
> I've dealt with the glory hunter thing most of my life. Committed to supporting them the season before Fergie joined though, when we were pretty fucking shit. First football memory is the 1985 FA cup final, which we won, so maybe subconciously I'm a GH.
> 
> All the GHs when I was young were Liverpool fans. I'll assume you're a proper scouser though.


not even in the same country. My grandfather was a Liverpool fan, Dad is a United fan, brother + grandmother support Arsenal.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I'm an Arsenal fan from near Liverpool, always have been.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Rush said:


> i'm surprised you're not already supporting City Anark


:lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rush said:


> not even in the same country. My grandfather was a Liverpool fan, Dad is a United fan, brother + grandmother support Arsenal.


Dad and grandad are/were United, but they're from Ireland so no English club has any geographical significance. My dad came over to UK in the 60s and actually saw the Holy Trinity play a few times.

They're all Chelsea cunts on my mum's side, though she herself preferred Wolves when she was young because she 'likes their kit'.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i chose city in 2005 because of all the money we had and buying all the best players like samaras and BIG DARIUS


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Is anyone running a Prem Prediction game?


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

I chose Man Utd because my whole family supports them


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

More from Fergie:



> We never thought we could get Van Persie. If you go back six months ago, I couldn't see us getting him.
> 
> I thought Arsenal are not going to let him go. When I read he had refused a new contract, that is when we acted. It has been a long haul.
> 
> ...


Something I thought before about the price, Fergie was happy to hand over bucks because of his respect for Wenger.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mozza said:


> PLY11/12 giving United something to celebrate last season.


Sadly, that was the highlight of the season.

Anyway, moving on...










Stringer, where you at?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bananas said:


> Gonna be mad if Song to Barca happens (it looks fairly likely at this stage). It's a bad deal for both teams. It'll be like when Hleb left for Barcelona. Song will struggle for game time there, and when he does get game, he'll be played out of position, and he'll lose all his form and momentum.
> 
> So at this stage, I imagine it's going to be Song out, Biglia in.


Biglia will do well for us. He is a pure DM and with Arteta and Cazorla to play with; he will happily mop up. But we need a strong presence in the middle and that's why I'd have hoped for M'Vila because he gives us a physical presence.

Song moving to Barca will harm Song's career. First of all, Song isn't ready and secondly, Song doesn't suit Barca's play. He will spend most of the time on the bench (as you said), and will be eventually loaned out like Hleb. I don't understand why Barca want Song when M'Vila is available out there.




EGame said:


> So Modric to Real Madrid looks to be pretty much just complete.
> 
> They would win the league without the guy, yet they cash out for him. Combinations of Ozil/Di Maria/Kaka (if he stays)/Ronaldo/Modric/Callejon with either Higuain or Benzema as main striker will be too much for any team to handle.
> 
> ...


I'd really want Barca to win the League (for Messi), but I think it's impossible to stop Jose now. You guys should focus on the CL because for me, La Liga is a forgone conclusion for Real now. At least in the CL, you guys would be too strong for any other team.




Mikey Damage said:


> Song out, Sahin and Biglia in, plz.
> 
> Wilshere, too. :side:


Hey, don't be pessimistic! Wilshere is our new #10 and the new Zidane. He will storm the League (whenever he returns) and fuck off to Barca to replace Xavi after Xavi retires. :wenger

Sahin and M'Vila/Biglia would do it for me. No need to add any more strikers since we have the Prince. We just need to stack the midfield so that Ramsey never gets to play (except in the CC and FA Cup).


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Since on subject Mam and sister support united. One cousin, a uncle and my dad support the home team and every other fucker in the family support liverpool fpalm. Grandad never supported anyone just always a fan of the sport itself.


Yeah Stringer where you at homie?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Liverpool and United will always be popular in Ireland because they were the Catholic teams from the two biggest cities (aside from multi-club London) the Irish went to for the work, with City and Everton being the protestant teams.

When I was young I remember Aston Villa being really popular in Ireland as well because they had loads of Irish players.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I ended up choosing Chelsea in 1999 because "they had cool coloured kits"

Great reason...But then again I live in Wiltshire and we have shit clubs pretty much in every direction for about 100 miles.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anark said:


> Liverpool and United will always be popular in Ireland because they were the Catholic teams from the two biggest cities (aside from multi-club London) the Irish went to for the work, with City and Everton being the protestant teams.
> 
> When I was young I remember Aston Villa being really popular in Ireland as well because they had loads of Irish players.


Plus they were the most successful, that's the main reason. Villa are still fairly popular, nowhere near United, Liverpool and Arsenal levels but you'd see some Villa supporters around now and again.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Im a Chelsea fan because my oldest brother was a Chelsea fan. He kind of manipulated when I was young and My first experience was 00/01 season with the interestest growing on all the way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

In 96/97 my friend was going around the playground shouting Chelsea, so I joined in. Didn't know what it was, but then found out when I asked him later. Went home and told my dad I supported Chelsea and asked him who he supported. He responded with Chelsea.

#Destiny


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Biglia will do well for us. He is a pure DM and with Arteta and Cazorla to play with; he will happily mop up. But we need a strong presence in the middle and that's why I'd have hoped for M'Vila because he gives us a physical presence.
> 
> Song moving to Barca will harm Song's career. First of all, Song isn't ready and secondly, Song doesn't suit Barca's play. He will spend most of the time on the bench (as you said), and will be eventually loaned out like Hleb. I don't understand why Barca want Song when M'Vila is available out there.
> 
> ...


The only way I think Madrid would lose the league would be lapse in concentration/exhaustion...basically what we went through this past year. Their squad has far too much depth to be destroyed by injuries and such. 

Also on the topic of Song, people said the same thing about Mascherano when we signed him 2 years ago. But he's become an immense player for us, absolutely vital to our team. Not saying the same thing will happen to Song, but he certainly does have some very useful talents that could be exploited at Barca.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Anark said:


> Liverpool and United will always be popular in Ireland because they were the Catholic teams from the two biggest cities (aside from multi-club London) the Irish went to for the work, with City and Everton being the protestant teams.
> 
> When I was young I remember Aston Villa being really popular in Ireland as well because they had loads of Irish players.





> Sam Johnstone of the Football Research Unit at Liverpool University says those speculating on the origins of the Liverpool-Everton, Protestant-Catholic thing are talking nonsense. "Both clubs were founded by the same people (essentially the wealthy, protestant middle classes of 19th-century Liverpool) from the same church (St Domingo's, a protestant church)," he says.
> 
> "The story of Liverpool's formation is familiar to all. Everton were formed in 1878, team falls out with John Houlding (the guy who owns Anfield), Houlding forms Liverpool FC in 1892, the rest we know about. What is more interesting is the involvement of the Masons. The guys who formed LFC and EFC were wealthy, middle class, protestant, businessmen and, importantly, pillars of the political and religious establishment (Houlding went on to become Lord Mayor of Liverpool). Freemasonry attracted these very people (for many reasons) and it is known that Houlding and his friend W Barclay were in the Lodge.


.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Sadly, that was the highlight of the season.
> 
> Anyway, moving on...
> 
> ...


He is hiding of course. He was so confident that RVP would stay at Arsenal or will not go to United.



EGame said:


> The only way I think Madrid would lose the league would be lapse in concentration/exhaustion...basically what we went through this past year. Their squad has far too much depth to be destroyed by injuries and such.
> 
> Also on the topic of Song, people said the same thing about Mascherano when we signed him 2 years ago. But he's become an immense player for us, absolutely vital to our team. Not saying the same thing will happen to Song, but he certainly does have some very useful talents that could be exploited at Barca.


Mashcerano was far better than Song though. I don't really rate song and I don't think he will be useful for Barca. He is a replacemet for Keita. He isn't going to play many games.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

My dad supports united, took me to Old Trafford when i was about 6, he wanted to name me Bryan after Bryan Robson, luckily i wasnt though, Bryan isnt the best of names


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anark said:


> Something I thought before about the price, Fergie was happy to hand over bucks because of his respect for Wenger.


Fergie is Scottish, I doubt he's ever happy to hand over money.

Come at me, Jocks.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Sam Johnstone of the Football Research Unit at Liverpool University says those speculating on the origins of the Liverpool-Everton, Protestant-Catholic thing are talking nonsense. "Both clubs were founded by the same people (essentially the wealthy, protestant middle classes of 19th-century Liverpool) from the same church (St Domingo's, a protestant church)," he says.
> 
> "The story of Liverpool's formation is familiar to all. Everton were formed in 1878, team falls out with John Houlding (the guy who owns Anfield), Houlding forms Liverpool FC in 1892, the rest we know about. What is more interesting is the involvement of the Masons. The guys who formed LFC and EFC were wealthy, middle class, protestant, businessmen and, importantly, pillars of the political and religious establishment (Houlding went on to become Lord Mayor of Liverpool). Freemasonry attracted these very people (for many reasons) and it is known that Houlding and his friend W Barclay were in the Lodge.


Interesting. I know United started as Newton Heath, a club consisting of players who worked or who knew people who worked at the Newton Heath railway, who apparently were mostly Irish immigrants. Well, I don't _know_ that, I wasn't there, but that's what I've heard.

That's the first time I've heard counter-claims to the whole Catholic/Protestant thing, though in these modern times I don't suppose that many people actually give a shit anyway. Repped though.


EDIT: Bollocks, repped him too recently. Someone else rep him for me. Cheers.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Exactly. Scots just spend their money on deep fried mars bars and smack :fergie


Good stuff Mozza, repped.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i support chelsea because of our long and rich history

not to mention an oil rich lunatic spending money on useless players and dumb shit is someone i greatly identified with as an arab man


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Redead said:


> i support chelsea because of our long and rich history
> 
> not to mention an oil rich lunatic spending money on useless players and dumb shit is someone i greatly identified with as an arab man




I'm getting all emotional thinking about some of the legends that graced Stamford Bridge in the early Abramovich years. 













Leave the memories alone.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*PAY ATTENTION*

The WF Premier League Fantasy Football league currently features 24 of our finest members. It's available at everybody's favourite price, FREE!

You have until 11.30am (UK time) tomorrow to register your team to start scoring points from the first round of games.

Here's the link to the thread:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/fanta...er-league-wrestling-forum-fantasy-league.html

You will find the code to enter the private WF league and lots of us have been posting our teams.

I expect the thread to feature incredible amounts of banter as the season unfolds.

Get the fuck involved or get the fuck out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> I'm getting all emotional thinking about some of the legends that graced Stamford Bridge in the early Abramovich years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speaking of cokehead, he has a new club. verona i think


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Anark said:


> Interesting. I know United started as Newton Heath, a club consisting of players who worked or who knew people who worked at the Newton Heath railway, who apparently were mostly Irish immigrants. Well, I don't _know_ that, I wasn't there, but that's what I've heard.
> 
> That's the first time I've heard counter-claims to the whole Catholic/Protestant thing, though in these modern times I don't suppose that many people actually give a shit anyway. Repped though.
> 
> ...


I think the myth of LFC and EFC being Catholic and Protestant was just 1) something else to drive a wedge between the fans who cared about sort of stuff. 2) With Liverpool and Celtic both sharing YNWA and a few other songs, an attempt to bring themselves closer together which prompted Rangers and Everton to do the same. In an Everton song one of the lines is 'To Hell with Liverpool and Celtic too', so it did kind of work.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Sadly, that was the highlight of the season.
> 
> Anyway, moving on...
> 
> ...


You get a complimentary tea towel when you sign for United? No wonder he picked them over City.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ESPN says we have had an enquiry for Hernandez rejected.

:kenny


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Support United cuz we win all dem trophies like innit.

Also, if you're a United fan and Rush *doesn't* want to slap you, you're not doing your job. :troll


----------



## EJ_Styles (Oct 25, 2006)

http://talkgooner.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/dawn-of-new-era-at-arsenal.html

we've (Arsenal) agreed a few with Barca for Alex Song

£44m for two players that grew too big for their boots. Good riddance, just got to hope we bring in a few more players now.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Joel said:


> ESPN says we have had an enquiry for Hernandez rejected.
> 
> :kenny


Hope Hernandez dosent want to leave Much rather Berbatov left


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

EJ_Styles said:


> http://talkgooner.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/dawn-of-new-era-at-arsenal.html
> 
> we've (Arsenal) agreed a few with Barca for Alex Song
> 
> £44m for two players that grew too big for their boots. Good riddance, just got to hope we bring in a few more players now.


You'l be saying the same thing in 2-4 years time when they leave too. :stuff


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

EJ_Styles said:


> http://talkgooner.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/dawn-of-new-era-at-arsenal.html
> 
> we've (Arsenal) agreed a few with Barca for Alex Song
> 
> £44m for two players that grew too big for their boots. Good riddance, just got to hope we bring in a few more players now.


Sounds like a couple of world class players jumping off a sinking ship. :krs


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I've posted about why I support United before but I'll mention it again for those new that want to know. I started supporting United a couple of seasons before Cantona retired (around 1995/1996 season) as my Dad is a BIG United fan. My Mum also likes them and will support them when she watches football. My best memory when I was young with supporting United was them winning the treble (of course) and getting a Manchester United Treble Winner 1999 mirror, which I still have up in my bedroom 13 years later.

My Step-Dad supports Everton and my Step-Mum supports Liverpool, so that used to/still supplies some fun banter.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Song's deal looks confirmed. This one deal doesn't bother me as much because even if we have nobody, we do have Arteta who can play DM.

I'm just hoping we can get at least one: Sahin or M'Vila.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I support Bayern because of Oliver Kahn and Stefan Effenberg's attitude in the pitch.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> ESPN says we have had an enquiry for Hernandez rejected.
> 
> :kenny


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

If the Chelsea to "Chihcarito" rumours are through Ill cry. There is not one player in the world I hate more than him.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

van Persie didn't grow too big for his boots, I can see why he wanted to leave. But Song absolutely has grown too big for his boots. Assuming Tito has a similar approach to Guardiola too (safe assumption given it's Barcelona we're talking about), I'm pretty confident that Song will flop. He's a good player, and I like him at Arsenal, but he's not a player in the Barcelona mold. In La Liga, he'll be giving away fouls left right and centre. I imagine Xavi will hate playing alongside him too as Song likes to play early balls rather than short tiki taka passing. And I suspect he's too stupid to alter his playing style too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

IrishViper said:


> If the Chelsea to "Chihcarito" rumours are through Ill cry. There is not one player in the world I hate more than him.












oh wait i guess he's just like GLORIOUS LEADER though


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

IrishViper said:


> If the Chelsea to "Chihcarito" rumours are through Ill cry. There is not one player in the world I hate more than him.


Chihcarito would never go to chelsea


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> oh wait i guess he's just like *GLORIOUS LEADER* though




Don't be so harsh on Kompany man, he isn't that big a tosser 8*D



Also why exactly wouldn't Hernandez go to us?? Higher wages with almost certainly more playing time sounds like a decent combo when staying will probably result in you being the 4th choice striker at the club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shame most arsenal fans aren't seeing the RVP deal like you Bananas.

Would love to see that other arsenal fan's view on here about all this stuff, Can't believe forgot his name he was legendary at times on here with his comments and views. Help me out folks.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

:snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub :snrub


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gunner

was too busy chowing down a chicken wing to notice rvp had left


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> gunner
> 
> was to busy chowing down a chicken wing to notice rvp had left




:lmao :lmao yeah that guy.

I knew that was his name and then thought it was to obvious, mental block.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

everything he said was absolute quality, the arguments with stringer.

rosicky is not a football
i was at kfc for the league cup final
we should get 50 points away at wolves purely cos it's a shithole
no one in the squad is good enough

so on and so forth :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> oh wait i guess he's just like GLORIOUS LEADER though


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18883521 :suarez1

Speaking of KFC, look at the vid - Campeon CURLING Cup


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> everything he said was absolute quality, the arguments with stringer.
> 
> rosicky is not a football
> i was at kfc for the league cup final
> ...



He was brilliant, the arguments with stringer were highlights in that thread.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

van Persie did grow too big for his boots. You can't deny that. He rejected Juve and reportedly City too, and then he goes on saying--he won't sign. Like what the heck? It was like Cesc, with Barca being the only option, but I didn't know van Persie was born in Manchester.

However, I'm not negative over the move. He's a world class talent we lost--possibly the best player in the Prem right now, but we do have a like-for-like replacement in LP#9 + an addition of Giroud, so it's not bad and our team looks better this season than it did at the start of last season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

We don't need either of them enaldo


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Shame most arsenal fans aren't seeing the RVP deal like you Bananas.
> 
> Would love to see that other arsenal fan's view on here about all this stuff, Can't believe forgot his name he was legendary at times on here with his comments and views. Help me out folks.


I'm disappointed in the way most Arsenal fans have reacted too. Any gooner that was a fan of Sol Campbell and is now giving van Persie stick is a hypocrite. I love Big Sol, and understand completely why he left Spurs to join us. It was all about ambition and winning things. Unfortunately for us, we're in the situation where we will lose players who have ambitions greater than what we can deliver. I am a little bit disappointed that van Persie wasn't more loyal to us, but I can see it from his point of view too, being 29 and having one big move left in him.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Only thing that bothered me was he was a Grade A twat about everything not the fact he wanted to leave.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Getting ready to fap at the thought of seeing YAYA THE GOAT Toure and Daniele DA GOAT De Rossi in midfield. 

(I really hope City's CL form continues from last season too if De Rossi comes in)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dempsey seems to be acting like a real prick. Going on strike and saying he will never play for Fulham again.

Yes, he wants to leave. But when Fulham haven't been offered the right money, what does he expect to happen?

Thought more of him. Shame. Just a jackass really.



EGame said:


> Getting ready to fap at the thought of seeing YAYA THE GOAT Toure and Daniele DA GOAT De Rossi in midfield.
> 
> (I really hope City's CL form continues from last season too if De Rossi comes in)


Probably will. Mancini is a CL flop.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

EGame said:


> Getting ready to fap at the thought of seeing YAYA THE GOAT Toure and Daniele DA GOAT De Rossi in midfield.
> 
> (I really hope City's CL form continues from last season too if De Rossi comes in)


De Rossi going yo city is pretty far off I think you'll be waiting awhile to start faping


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Any Arsenal fan that see's RVP's point is not a real Arsenal fan, fuck "ambition" and wanting to win trophies, he fucking left to join our biggest rivals (yes United are are biggest rivals). I would have understood if he'd had gone to Madrid or Barca or hell, even Citeh, going to United is unforgivable.

The only Dutch legend to ever wear the number 10 shirt at Arsenal is Dennis Bergkamp.

I don't understand what we're trying to accomplish, sell Fabregas, sell Nasri, sell RVP, sell Song, we're supposed to be going forwads not backwards. What happened to the five year plan Arsene? that was about 4 fucking years ago and we've gotten worse since then!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You're an idiot. I really don't feel the need to elaborate.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Buzz on Twitter that the Song deal is going through for 17-18 million and that Wenger was sick of Song. I don't know where the last part is coming from. I suspect if Walcott doesn't loosen his laces, Wenger will ship him out, but he doesn't have any buyer so yeah...

I don't think he will sell Walcott though.

Also, Twitter is claiming that Sahin deal *might* happen. Oh please be true...


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope arsenal get sahin (obviously if united ain't in for him, which i don't think fergie is)

What's happening with that Henriquez lad?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Probably will. Mancini is a CL flop.


we get the same amount of points as last season and we will advance. people seem to ignore that 99% of the time 10 points gets you out of a the group.

i thought the worst part of what rvp did was announcing it on his website. that was fairly unneeded and pretty cuntish.

roma will apparently let him go at the right price. they said the same thing in the january window before he signed his new deal. ddr was at odds with the new owners about roma's direction and begrudgingly signed a deal. roma are going for a moneyball esque approach, possibly cant sustain ddr + totti's wages, as well as all their other new arrivals. just a small summary of what i've read from various articles really. we just need to find what that right price is.

+ razor walcott signed a 5 year deal like a few days ago iirc


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> + razor walcott signed a 5 year deal like a few days ago iirc


He did? I have no idea if he did. I don't think he has. 

We should have made Walcott our captain. At least, Madrid would have come for him next season. 

Wait, how about Ramsey? :wenger


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> we get the same amount of points as last season and we will advance. people seem to ignore that 99% of the time 10 points gets you out of a the group.


10 points is a lot, but 6 of those points came from a team that was relegated that season and another 3 came from a side that rested all their top players because they already topped the group.

I'm not judging Mancini on last season's CL campaign though. I'm more looking at his Inter exploits.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

same source who broke the news of ddr's agent coming over is saying a 30 mil fee has been agreed

CANT BREATHE OMG COULD THIS REALLY HAPPEN HOLY SHITBALLS


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll say this, if it ain't United holding up that PL trophy at the end of the season, there is no team and manager that I would rather it was than Wenger and Arsenal.

We've had our ups and downs, our 22 man brawls, our pizzas in the face, but there is no more dignified manager than Wenger in the PL right now. Fergie loves him and it is not just because Arsenal's threat has wained over the past few years.

I grew up hating Arsenal - I'm from London and I remember George Graham and one nil to the arse-ah-nal - but the way they have been conducting themselves over the past few seasons has been admirable.

One of the greatest moments of the entire PL was when he was sent to the stands at Old Trafford - note all the United fans applauding him (Wenger kicks off at 20secs):


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

according to bbc Bosingwa has joined QPR.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mozza said:


> Sounds like a couple of world class players jumping off a sinking ship. :krs


You forget that one of them is Alex Song :wenger



Joel said:


> In 96/97 my friend was going around the playground shouting Chelsea, so I joined in. Didn't know what it was, but then found out when I asked him later. Went home and told my dad I supported Chelsea and asked him who he supported. He responded with Chelsea.
> 
> #Destiny


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> same source who broke the news of ddr's agent coming over is saying a 30 mil fee has been agreed
> 
> CANT BREATHE OMG COULD THIS REALLY HAPPEN HOLY SHITBALLS



City would never pay that much for a 29yo like United did right?


:troll


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

your petty insults wont work on me im:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ban him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WONT STOP THE TRANSFER AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

I think if there was any chances of De Rossi Going to City Maninci would have been asked about it and SSN would have reported it by now and yes I'm hopeing my ass off that De Rossi dosent go to city


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

alex1997 said:


> I think if there was any chances of De Rossi Going to City Maninci would have been asked about it and SSN would have reported it by now and yes I'm hopeing my ass off that De Rossi dosent go to city


You sound desperate for it not to happen.

Jesus Kiz. You need to put align thoses images at 3 per line or some shit.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

alex1997 said:


> I think if there was any chances of De Rossi Going to City Maninci would have been asked about it and SSN would have reported it by now and yes I'm hopeing my ass off that De Rossi dosent go to city


I'd be delighted if he goes to City. It means one of their other 3 world class strikers won't be playing.

And we all know what unity and playing for the 'club' mean at Man City.

:kompany


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that would make sense if we played ddr as a striker.

we're playing a 3-5-2. de rossi will likely be the 3rd defender or yaya's partner.

and yeah, playing for the club means this:










they look quite happy for a bunch of mercenaries


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Any Arsenal fan that see's RVP's point is not a real Arsenal fan, fuck "ambition" and wanting to win trophies, he fucking left to join our biggest rivals *(yes United are are biggest rivals)*. I would have understood if he'd had gone to Madrid or Barca or hell, even Citeh, going to United is unforgivable.
> 
> The only Dutch legend to ever wear the number 10 shirt at Arsenal is Dennis Bergkamp.
> 
> I don't understand what we're trying to accomplish, sell Fabregas, sell Nasri, sell RVP, sell Song, we're supposed to be going forwads not backwards. What happened to the five year plan Arsene? that was about 4 fucking years ago and we've gotten worse since then!


:lmao

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Yeah, the tie at the Emirates is always the first fixture I look for when the lists come out.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Thread derailed thanks to Snrub.

Let's get it back on track with some Percy Swag.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Anark said:


> I'd be delighted if he goes to City. It means one of their other 3 world class strikers won't be playing.
> 
> And we all know what unity and playing for the 'club' mean at Man City.
> 
> :kompany


Aren't you a United fan? 

You would be 'delighted' with City signing a player like De Rossi? The guy is unbelievably good. Take into account he would be playing alongside Toure and Silva. 

It would make City's midfield magnitudes upon magnitudes better than anyone else's in the prem.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

face like a fucking rat.

it's a great transfer purely for piers cunt morgan's meltdowns. oh boy.

nah egame, cos he's not signing for them he's shit and will never amount to anything. de rossi? who gives a fuck, they've got el carrickicha and zidane cleverley


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

United don't sign CM's they create em, :fergie


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Anark said:


> I'll say this, if it ain't United holding up that PL trophy at the end of the season, there is no team and manager that I would rather it was than Wenger and Arsenal.
> 
> We've had our ups and downs, our 22 man brawls, our pizzas in the face, but there is no more dignified manager than Wenger in the PL right now. Fergie loves him and it is not just because Arsenal's threat has wained over the past few years.
> 
> ...


The fact that you don't mind us now is what's wrong with Arsenal. You're supposed to hate us, I grew up with you hating us. Those were the days 



NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Yeah, the tie at the Emirates is always the first fixture I look for when the lists come out.


Yes, you are our biggest rivals. Clearly we are not yours anymore, which is what is wrong with Arsenal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> The fact that you don't mind us now is what's wrong with Arsenal. You're supposed to hate us, I grew up with you hating us. Those were the days
> 
> 
> Yes, you are our biggest rivals. Clearly we are not yours anymore, which is what is wrong with Arsenal.



Both very good points, i don't dislike or despise arsenal like i use to. It was Pool and Arsenal and then became Pool/Chelsea and now it's Pool/City/Chelsea with arsenal still floating around the outside. With Leeds throwing in obviously can't be forgetting them.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> nah egame, cos he's not signing for them he's shit and will never amount to anything. de rossi? who gives a fuck, they've got el carrickicha and zidane cleverley





WWE_TNA said:


> United don't sign CM's they create em, :fergie


Yeah, that's fucking right, you chumps. Like Eric Dejemba-Djem-

Wait.

Like Kleberso-

Wait.

Yeah, like Alan Smith.



You know what? Just fuck you.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anark said:


> Yeah, that's fucking right, you chumps. Like Eric Dejemba-Djem-
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...


Don't forget attacking mid supremo turned DM/CM Ando, :fergie


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Any Arsenal fan that see's RVP's point is not a real Arsenal fan, fuck "ambition" and wanting to win trophies, he fucking left to join our biggest rivals (yes United are are biggest rivals). I would have understood if he'd had gone to Madrid or Barca or hell, even Citeh, going to United is unforgivable.
> 
> The only Dutch legend to ever wear the number 10 shirt at Arsenal is Dennis Bergkamp.
> 
> I don't understand what we're trying to accomplish, sell Fabregas, sell Nasri, sell RVP, sell Song, we're supposed to be going forwads not backwards. What happened to the five year plan Arsene? that was about 4 fucking years ago and we've gotten worse since then!


Probably because you can't keep a player that wants to leave. It causes those players to feel unsettled, feel held back and harvests ill feeling at the club. Nasri didn't want to stay and was always going to go when he could, Arsene was best to cash in on Nasri. Fabergas is Spanish and would always want to go La Liga to one of the big two. Now RVP wants to go b/c this is in theory his only real chance at getting to go to a big club at his peak age. If RVP stayed another season he'd of come to United for free. You can't keep players that don't want to stay thus Arsene had to sell them. This is coming from a United fan. 

Amuses me that we had this issue w/Ronaldo who stated he did dream of one day playing in La Liga. He got stick off some fans round where I was sitting (I was a season ticket holder) but I thought it was good of him that when we asked he give us one more season, he not only did that, but then moved to Real Madrid for an insane price. Note that that isn't relevant, I just want to ROB it IN. VAN PERSIE.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Got a first goal scorer coupon from coral and it has :rvp listed for the arsenal/s'land game. ique2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a great summer window it has been.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> What a great summer window it has been.


It would be the best if a CM/LB was signed.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Adding Baines would be perfect, can't see any further additions though. It's still been wonderful.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> Adding Bastian or Javi Martinez would be perfect, can't see any further additions though. It's still been wonderful.



Fixed :side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Well I was doing my best not live in a dream world.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

£6mil fee agreed for Miralles between Everton and Olympiakos. Medical on the weekend.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> Sadly, that was the highlight of the season.
> 
> Anyway, moving on...
> 
> ...


That picture is surreal only now starting to slowly sink is that Robin Van Persie is a Manchester United player, unbelievable. Also still hate that shirt.

Reason i supported Manchester United, is my first taste of football was World Cup in 1998, everyone talking about it & bigging up England chances (Nothing changes 14 years on). So decided see what fuss was about & i loved it the drama, the excitement, fans, atmosphere, matches. But 1st time saw England match on TV i come across David Beckham scoring peach of a free kick v Colombia. Tried endlessly to do same free kick as he done cos I wanted be just like him, so meant had ask who Beckham played more (Had no skytv in house in 1998 & didn’t get the net until 2002) which how found out about Manchester United. So whenever i watched Manchester United its through mainly the highlights show on ITV1 or watch CL games on same channel & always check Teletext results see how were doing. I was only 7/8 at time so i didn’t have clue what going on most of the time but all i know that couldn’t care who else playing on TV only watch Manchester United cos of David Beckham.

While that going on decided join school football side cos wanted to be pro footballer when young like Beckham was but every area pitch taken up apart from GK, being a tall 6/7 meant that i had better reach advantage so School football coach said no brainer should be a GK, so like ok but got no idea how be a GK all been doing trying take free kicks like Beckham (I failed most of time). So decided see who Manchester United GK & try emulate him instead & that’s when found out about Peter Schmeichel. I loved watching him play always in control of area, huge man, big strong hands, great reach, a voice that hear of commentators voices. So tried being everything he was during those few years I was a GK for my school.

But yeah never stopped following Manchester United since 1998. Wasn’t until 2002/2003 though become to understand more about Manchester United as now I had Internet access on crappy dial up service & now had Sky TV so now watch them regularly & read stuff about them online. From 1998 to that period I wanted know more about Manchester United so as soon as could i would read whatever i could find about club, players, staff, stadium, everything & anything i didn’t care cos I needed to know about Manchester United there never been another club from that early on ever made me think that Manchester United isn’t club i was meant to truly support. Whenever i think Manchester United i can remember being 6/7 kicking free kicks in garden fence & flying around in goal like seen Becks & Schmeichel do for Manchester United brings a smile to face (Still does). 

When think football think of when was watching World Cup 1998 & then journey after that finding out about Manchester United & all its fans, the manager, the players, the attacking play, the history just everything about the entire club just clicks for me I have respect for all other teams & love football as well but its always been Manchester United for me & I don’t want that to ever change. After personal issue becoming the next Beckham/Schmeichel was never gonna happen so had settle for supporting Manchester United instead & if that’s the best i can do I’m more then ok with that.



T-C said:


> What a great summer window it has been.


Reckon that’s it from us now mate? I still feel we will sign a LB before Transfer deadline day don’t see CM arriving or a LW/Winger until next summer but LB area think SAF want 1 more player in. It will be interesting see if SAF keeps eye on how Baines does this upcoming Monday night? If Baines impresses it may swing things in favour of a move to us imo.

Also Kagawa alone would made me happy but RvP the icing of top of cake, never thought see the day where he join us from Arsenal, keep expecting someone playing cruel prank & any moment now be story saying that it was all a hoax.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Fergie came out now and said we'll 100% sign a CM or two next year, but for now we need a LB more i'll be ok with that i suppose.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If we get a left back and/or a midfielder of actual quality then my thoughts on this transfer window can be easily explained.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Reckon that’s it from us now mate? I still feel we will sign a LB before Transfer deadline day don’t see CM arriving or a LW/Winger until next summer but LB area think SAF want 1 more player in. It will be interesting see if SAF keeps eye on how Baines does this upcoming Monday night? If Baines impresses it may swing things in favour of a move to us imo.
> 
> Also Kagawa alone would made me happy but RvP the icing of top of cake, never thought see the day where he join us from Arsenal, keep expecting someone playing cruel prank & any moment now be story saying that it was all a hoax.


I think Fergie would like one more (a left back), but I can't see us bringing in anyone else now. 

The van Persie thing is still a bit surreal with me. I'll hopefully get the first trip of the season over early for the Fulham game to see him and Shinji.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

T-C said:


> I think Fergie would like one more (a left back), but I can't see us bringing in anyone else now.
> 
> The van Persie thing is still a bit surreal with me. I'll hopefully get the first trip of the season over early for the Fulham game to see him and Shinji.


Im really hoping we try front 4 of Kagawa Nani Rooney RvP all moving & interchanging positions with quick passes like we had with our front 4 back in 07/08. I know that would be harsh on Welbeck Chicha Young & Toni all missing out from the start of games but that front 4 combined with quick passes of say Clev/Ando in CM who both love to run from deep & get involved in moves in the final 3rd it would be something special to see.

You think RvP start v Everton on Monday? Im torn i do feel he be at least on bench but i wouldn’t be shocked if he started with Rooney as his strike partner.

Neil Taylor at Swansea whose 22/23 year old LB was recently linked with us, wouldn’t cost as much as Baines (6-8M maybe). Now has PL experience, Welsh international, think jump at chance of playing for us & thought had solid season with Swansea last season & improve with us if Baines deal doesn’t work out then Taylor a worth while back up option to him imo.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Any Arsenal fan that see's RVP's point is not a real Arsenal fan, fuck "ambition" and wanting to win trophies, he fucking left to join our biggest rivals (yes United are are biggest rivals). I would have understood if he'd had gone to Madrid or Barca or hell, even Citeh, going to United is unforgivable.
> 
> The only Dutch legend to ever wear the number 10 shirt at Arsenal is Dennis Bergkamp.
> 
> I don't understand what we're trying to accomplish, sell Fabregas, sell Nasri, sell RVP, sell Song, we're supposed to be going forwads not backwards. What happened to the five year plan Arsene? that was about 4 fucking years ago and we've gotten worse since then!


What do you think of Campbell as a person? Because he did worse to spurs leaving for free then rvp did to you. He wanted to win things. He clearly felt that arsenal could not do that.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Monster said:


> Im really hoping we try front 4 of Kagawa Nani Rooney RvP all moving & interchanging positions with quick passes like we had with our front 4 back in 07/08. I know that would be harsh on Welbeck Chicha Young & Toni all missing out from the start of games but that front 4 combined with quick passes of say Clev/Ando in CM who both love to run from deep & get involved in moves in the final 3rd it would be something special to see.
> 
> You think RvP start v Everton on Monday? Im torn i do feel he be at least on bench but i wouldn’t be shocked if he started with Rooney as his strike partner.
> 
> Neil Taylor at Swansea whose 22/23 year old LB was recently linked with us, wouldn’t cost as much as Baines (6-8M maybe). Now has PL experience, Welsh international, think jump at chance of playing for us & thought had solid season with Swansea last season & improve with us if Baines deal doesn’t work out then Taylor a worth while back up option to him imo.


I think RvP will start, just because it is the sort of thing that Fergie does. 

That front four would be my preferred option too, as the football would be wonderful to watch. I also don't think it would be that harsh on Hernandez or Young being left out. Everyone will get games, it will be down to the individual to show that they need to be played regularly.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Really disappointed not to have heard from Stringer or Gunner yet.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd like to see

Valencia/Raf
Vidic
Rio
Evra 

Carrick
Clev

Nani
Rooney
Kagawa

RVP


Same CGS especially from Gunner.

Also with the CM talk IF Fletch can get to 90+ fitness he will be like a new signing, longshot but one can hope.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

T-C said:


> I think RvP will start, just because it is the sort of thing that Fergie does.
> 
> That front four would be my preferred option too, as the football would be wonderful to watch. I also don't think it would be that harsh on Hernandez or Young being left out. Everyone will get games, it will be down to the individual to show that they need to be played regularly.


Agreed. Remember in 2008 when signed Dimi he wasn’t 100% match fit when joined us. He thought would make few subs appearances to begin with to ease him in to the club & far to early for Liverpool away game that was up next. SAF basically told Dimi that wont be happening & play him from start as soon as next game came along which was match v Liverpool away where lost 2-1.

Be interesting see how we attack this season, last season tried go Barca with narrow passing but try find smallest gaps through middle to open teams up with clever passes with no real pace or width. Just isn’t us but Kagawa will give us a creative spark from central area so that’s a plus in itself but if SAF still feels like trying to play in a style that has similarities to Barcelona then ideal player want who can thread balls through in middle & link up play with clever movement would be Kagawa.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

id like to hear from gunner

hed probably just say something anti arsenal and cynical and say hes on his way to kfc :wenger


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Really disappointed not to have heard from Stringer or Gunner yet.


Their no-show has ruined the window for me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't get why United fans wouldn't want Valencia on the right wing for as many games as possible. 

Ideal team for me now would be

De Gea
Rafael Ferdinand Vidic Evra
Carrick/Scholes Kagawa
Valencia Rooney Young/Nani
RVP​
Beauty of that top 4 is they can all interchange throughout the match. Kagawa can come into that 4 but I see him playing more in the 2 behind now we've signed RVP. Would still want a better holding option than Carrick and some more cover for Rafael and Evra.*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> If Fergie came out now and said we'll 100% sign a CM or two next year, but for now we need a LB more i'll be ok with that i suppose.





Vader13 said:


> If we get a left back and/or a midfielder of actual quality then my thoughts on this transfer window can be easily explained.


Everyone forgets how the beginning of last season went. Man Utd smashed the shit of everybody for 9 or 10 games. Slapped the City bitches in the CS, whacked 3 past Spurs and banged in the small matter of 8 against the Gooners.

That centre midfield? Cleverley and Mr Anderson.

Clevs got injured and then Neo's form went to shit afterwards. But those two are still a combo that can produce spectacular results.

I can't fucking wait for this season to start.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> I hope arsenal get sahin (obviously if united ain't in for him, which i don't think fergie is)
> 
> What's happening with that Henriquez lad?


Surprisingly it looks like he is not going back out on loan to his old club, as chilean press are saying Fergie wants him in the reserves, playing in the u-21 league, could be because WIll Keane will be out for a while yet. They are saying he has travelled back to Chile to get a work permit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Goal UK ‏@GoalUK
> Official: Universidad de Chile have confirmed that Angelo Henriquez will join Manchester United. http://bit.ly/Q8MnWC #MUFC
> Retweeted by Fourth Official
> Expand
> Reply Retweet Favorite


.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Adam to Everton rumours gathering pace now. The fact that we're sending Ross Barkley out on loan isn't easing my fears. Fuck my life if we sign Adam. Shocking player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Adam and Gibbo quite a partnership. :darren


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Seeing RVP in a Utd training shirt and in front of the giant crest on their dugout, just wow so fucking surreal. Seeing big Sol in an Arsenal shirt was surreal, seeing Cashley in a Chelsea shirt for the first time was too as was seeing Figo in a Real Madrid shirt. But for me anyway, RVP to Utd is more surreal than all of these mentioned purely because I could have never in my wildest dreams fathomed our main man jumping ship to Man Utd of all teams.

I am angry. Angry with RVP for previously professing his love for the club on so many occasions before, only to knee us in the nuts and fuck off to Utd. However cursing RVP and calling him every name under the sun is not going to bring him back. He is a Utd player now and I am gradually (albeit very painfully) making my peace with it. Bananas raised a good point regarding Big Sol joining us all those years ago from Spurs so I guess it is a case of swings and roundabouts. 

I think what would go towards offering us Gooners some solace is if AW re-invests the money from the deal. I think a massive statement of intent would be to go out and buy an established striker but I think AW is content with having Giroud as RVP's direct replacement with Podolski occasionally playing in strike when Giroud is injured/suspended. Llorente has a release clause of 28 mil euros. Bit of extra cash on top of the RVP deal money and he could be ours. However this is probably not going to happen.

Regarding Song, I hear there is some friction between he and AW and AW doubts his commitment. If we can get a good amount out of him, I think we should sell. I feel a bit more assured with Arteta being in the side as he can play defensive if needed (though I still think a defensive mid is needed) I wager that the M'Villa to Arsenal deal may finally be a goer as there would be more reason to get him now than before with Song leaving. I think a defensive signing, possibly a full back may be on the radar too (Debuchy would be excellent, seems like an AW type signing too)

Regarding Sahin though, I have a horrible feeling that Liverpool will beat us to the Punch if Mourinho has his way. Depends on how much Sahin wants to play C/L football next season as this is the ace in the hole that we have, but if he just wants to play and isn't fussed about C/L football, it wouldn't surprise me if he opts for Liverpool. I get the feeling that Liverpool will be happy to return him to Madrid when the loan period expires whereas we may want to negotiate a deal to sign permanently if he turns out to be a dynamo for us. 

And there is the matter of getting rid of some of the fringe players before the window shuts. An important two weeks ahead for Arsenal, both in terms of buying and selling.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> :lmao
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Yeah, the tie at the Emirates is always the first fixture I look for when the lists come out.


Somebody needs to understand the difference between "rival" and "competitor."




Chain Gang solider said:


> Really disappointed not to have heard from Stringer or Gunner yet.


Who needs van Persie when you've got Chamakh!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Don't get why United fans wouldn't want Valencia on the right wing for as many games as possible.
> 
> Ideal team for me now would be
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more with this formation Got to have Valencia on the right wing after his performances last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> Guillem Balague ‏@GuillemBalague
> 
> Chelsea have made an approach for Modric, willing to offer 40m+. Levy delying deal with Madrid after agreeing fee. Modric wants 2 go 2 Real


Wait till the deal is nearly done and then bid :kenny

Could just be bollocks though. Maybe Levy is just using our name to get Madrid to offer more money.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I really hope Modric goes to Real. It'd probaly strengthen the chances of us getting Sahin.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Razor King said:


> Somebody needs to understand the difference between "rival" and "competitor."


Arsenal wouldn't be in the top 3 for our rivals, and would probably just about scrape top 3 for competitors. Mostly because I can't see Spurs, Liverpool or Newcastle challenging for the title.

One sided things like this make me feel sad, I used to hate Arsenal and relish the big games against them. Much preferred that rivalry than the Chelsea one. I feel kind of sorry for Arse fans atm, which is a bit uncomfortable. Much rather just hate them.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Sky Sports are a joke. First day of the new season, you have 4 channels to put a game on, no premier league games on at all.

Instead we get Leeds vs Wolves. I'd rather shove pins under my fingernails.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Sky Sports are a joke. First day of the new season, you have 4 channels to put a game on, no premier league games on at all.
> 
> Instead we get Leeds vs Wolves. I'd rather shove pins under my fingernails.


Its because they got 2 games on Tomorrow...ESPN is showing Newcastle/Spurs tho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

meanwhile in australia we get every game


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> meanwhile in australia we get every game


Ye son of a .....


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Here in Singapore we don't get any EPL games.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

alex1997 said:


> Its because they got 2 games on Tomorrow...ESPN is showing Newcastle/Spurs tho



*Saturday*
12:30 - 1 game (Sky Sports/ESPN)
15:00 - 5 games
17:30 - 1 game (ESPN)

*Sunday*
13:30 - 1 game (Sky Sports)
16:00 - 1 game (Sky Sports)

*Monday*
20:00 - 1 game (Sky Sports)

That's how the schedule should be when no cup games mess things up. If it was upto me, the 15:00 Saturday slot would have 6 games and Monday Night Football wouldn't exist, but it does unfortunately.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> meanwhile in australia we get every game


ique2 yeah getting every game nearly offsets having to be awake from between 9:30-7am for them.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Arsenal wouldn't be in the top 3 for our rivals, and would probably just about scrape top 3 for competitors. Mostly because I can't see Spurs, Liverpool or Newcastle challenging for the title.
> 
> One sided things like this make me feel sad, I used to hate Arsenal and relish the big games against them. Much preferred that rivalry than the Chelsea one. I feel kind of sorry for Arse fans atm, which is a bit uncomfortable. Much rather just hate them.


We haven't been your competitors since 2006. That is a fact (thanks Rafa!). But it's undeniable that Arsenal and Manchester United are rivals. Rivalry is much, much more than competition.

For the rest, I won't comment.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

as far as the rival/competitor stuff goes, i consider us to be rivals of United, but not competitors. Rivalries last, competitiveness comes and goes.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Milan want Bendtner. They're going to do anything for Bendtner. They have also contacted Wenger over a swap deal for Bendtner. The player they are interested in swapping Bendtner with is this guy called Pato. :cool2


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Really????


Fucking hell, this trumps anything stupid Berlusconi has done in Italian politics. Replacing Ibra and Pato with Bendtner is like replacing Messi with a fax machine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they'd get more out of bendtner than arsenal would out of pato


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

But Pato fits the Arsenal mold perfectly in that he is constantly injured.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

5th-Horseman said:


> Really????
> 
> 
> Fucking hell, this trumps anything stupid Berlusconi has done in Italian politics. Replacing Ibra and Pato with Bendtner is like replacing Messi with a fax machine.


I don't know if this is true. Surely, Milan can't be that stupid.




Mr. Snrub said:


> they'd get more out of bendtner than arsenal would out of pato


No, we need somebody to fill in for van Persie. Not an actual player but a player who is class when he's on but those days aren't as visible.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

At this point I wouldn't even consider Pato a football player.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

These aren't the exact quotes but here's what Wilshere and Vermaelen had to say:

Wilshere:

"It's an honour to wear the number 10 shirt--the same shirt worn by Arsenal legends such as Dennis Bergkamp."

Vermaelen:

"I'd like to thank van Persie for his contributions in the past one and half years."

:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the only on days pato has are when he's on the physio's table. horrid run with injuries.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Here in Singapore we don't get any EPL games.


Being your good ol' South East Asian Neighbor from the Philippines, I thought you guys might actually have Star Sports(cause it's an Asian thing) which broadcasts PL games but nope you guys only have Star Cricket. WTF? :suarez2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Razor King said:


> These aren't the exact quotes but here's what Wilshere and Vermaelen had to say:
> 
> Wilshere:
> 
> "It's an honour to wear the number 10 shirt--the same shirt worn by Arsenal legends such as Dennis Bergkamp."


what other legends have wore the no 10 shirts for arsenal apart from Bergkamp then? is he including RVP?

unless he is speaking about...


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

edit - posted in wrong thread.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca announce they've signed song. no fee as of yet announced


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Must get Sahin now.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> barca announce they've signed song. no fee as of yet announced


£15m apparently


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

I find it disgraceful that RVP has left for a rival club, what a cunt he is. Huge backstab. With Song also leaving Arsenal need to bring in more quality players.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

United's main rivals, as in teams who the fans especially will want to beat regardless of league position, round of the Carling/FA Cup etc are City, then Leeds personally for me and then Liverpool. For many others Liverpool are the main rivals, but personally nothing eclipses the Manchester Derby for me and that's been the case back in the early to mid 2000s when City were lucky to reach 9th place. Leeds is a purely personal one for me, absolutely despise their fans with a passion and consider it to be a rivalry entirely dictated by the hatred on both sides: I always chuckle when people make out Leeds/Man Utd is a nothing rivalry anymore because they're a Championship Club. It couldn't be further from the truth.

Aresenal for a long time in the Premier League era were definitely our main competitive rivals, the hatred has never really crossed over into the stands as it is for Leeds, City and Liverpool but it was definitely our biggest game most seasons in terms of proving we were the best in the league. They're certainly greater historical rivals than Chelsea no matter how much people wish to argue that. I'd probably say the London team who could consider themselves rivals in terms of a 'hatred' sense are West Ham, a lot of fans on both sides in the late 70s and entire 80s remember some of the violence that occurred back then whenever both teams played each other and having spoken to a few people who grew up around that era, West Ham and their fans are definitely unpopular with a host of older United fans.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

We are rival's for Arsenal but they are not ours anymore, A Gunners fan on here the other night made that point and he is spot on.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Only a 2 year deal for Song? Surely that's a bit strange?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Berbatov has just posted this on his facebook



> Enjoying the good weather in Manchester, and waiting for my agent to call me))..What has to happen, will happen)..


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

By far the worst 'rivalry' United were supposedly involved in was with Bolton. The only connection we had with those folk was the fact Manchester is 15 minutes away by train, yet every game at The Reebok the set of chavvy mongs in the far right corner would be giving Munich abuse all game long and trying to start a confrontation. I remember being in the away end back in the 10/11 season when we drew 2-2 at The Reebok and I've never seen a set of fans in that corner as obsessed with our support as they were that day, there were parts of the game when they were actively just staring and trying to goade the United contingent closest to them. Luckily it made our equaliser all that more sweet after them giving us so much abuse throughout the game and thinking they were about to get a famous victory.

I should add how depressing it is for me to keep bringing up this United stuff when my interest in premier league football and United (strictly down to the owners and commercialism which has infected the club) is at an all time low, I mean I'll be down at FC United games only this season, and my attendance at United games prior to this season decreased rapidly over the past 12-15 months, thanks to the ticket prices and the growing sense of alienation I felt at games. Especially with more and more mates finding themselves going to FC on a regular basis.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Berbatov has just posted this on his facebook


I'm torn he deserves to go and start games but i wish he'd had a better time at United, superb at times maybe just bad timing in terms of Fergie buying him.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

We need Sahin and a winger (in addition to that new one we got from holland). If i have to watch Downing and Cole on the wing all year i may just neck myself. At this point i almost don't really care who we get, just someone who isn't fucking useless for a change.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> Only a 2 year deal for Song? Surely that's a bit strange?


Where did you hear this? 

It's a 5 year deal for 15 million with a buyout clause of 80 million. 

People are passing judgement on this transfer already lol. inb4 we tun him into one of the best holding midfielders in the world. 

15 million for a 24 year old player who has been excellent for Arsenal last season. It's a fantastic signing for that price.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Rush said:


> We need Sahin and a winger (in addition to that new one we got from holland). If i have to watch Downing and Cole on the wing all year i may just neck myself. At this point i almost don't really care who we get, just someone who isn't fucking useless for a change.


Are you implying Cole will be fit enough to start 2 games in a row never mind a season?!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Milan want Bendtner. They're going to do anything for Bendtner. They have also contacted Wenger over a swap deal for Bendtner. The player they are interested in swapping Bendtner with is this guy called Pato. :cool2


:shocked:

Bite their feckin hand off if this is true.

As for Song, its a shame but whatever shit happens. Egame I think he will spend a lot of time occupying your bench personally, but if you manage to make him better than he is than fair play to ya(Y)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Bite their feckin hand off if this is true.
> 
> As for Song, its a shame but whatever shit happens. Egame I think he will spend a lot of time occupying your bench personally, but if you manage to make him better than he is than fair play to ya(Y)


I think it's to be expected though. Song should know he will never walk into Barcelona as a starting midfielder and will always be behind Busquets or will come on if we decide to play defensive like Keita did with us. 

That's the only thing I'm kind of worried about, I've heard Arsenal fans say he has some attitude problems which could certainly arise because he's not going to be a main player for Barca.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Apparently his relationship with AW has broken down and they haven't been getting on for a while. I think that is the real reason he is being sold.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Erik Pieters was in attendance at our game today, if it's a visit to see his mates Krul/Anita it just seems strange since PSV had a game today too. Surely they wouldn't let him out here?

Would fit in very nicely though.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mulumbu would be decent if i must say.

Still prefer Dembele but both very different players.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Song for 15 million is the best piece of business Ive seen all summer.

In other news, The twitterati are reporting Chelsea bid for Modric, 29 million with Meireles.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Some updates throughout the day from Sky.



> More from Arsene Wenger's post-match press conference following the 0-0 draw with Sunderland and the Gunners manager confirms Theo Walcott has still to sign a new deal to keep him at Emirates.





> Southampton's ambitious move for Bologna ace Gaston Ramirez is in danger of collapse, with the Italian club not happy with the offer on the table.





> Reports in Spain claim Nuri Sahin is at loggerheads with Real Madrid over where he will move to. Sahin is thought to favour a move to Arsenal after holding talks with Arsene Wenger, but Real boss Jose Mourinho would prefer the player to go to Liverpool.





> The Daily Mail claims Zenit St Petersburg have launched a bid to sign Manchester United winger Nani.





> Arsene Wenger has also updated on the future of Nicklas Bendtner as he expects the striker to leave Arsenal but has denied reports that the Denmark international is on his way to Serie A next week.





> Tottenham head coach Andre Villas-Boas is still keen to sign a striker as soon as the money from the sale of Luka Modric becomes available.


Who do we see possibly joining Spurs if the Modric sale does eventually happen?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

IrishViper said:


> Song for 15 million is the best piece of business Ive seen all summer.
> 
> In other news, The twitterati are reporting Chelsea bid for Modric, 29 million with Meireles.


It is £15m not €15m.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

any exchange involving MRLSH for modric is the greatest deal ever made


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Don't know how reliable he is but @FootballAgent49 has tweeted 'Manchester United asked Madrid on Friday about taking Kaka on loan. Club officials are confident a deal can be done but it's early stages'.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mozza said:


> Are you implying Cole will be fit enough to start 2 games in a row never mind a season?!


implying that cole and downing are pretty much our only wingers. Would rather see RAHEEM over both of them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Don't know how reliable he is but @FootballAgent49 has tweeted 'Manchester United asked Madrid on Friday about taking Kaka on loan. Club officials are confident a deal can be done but it's early stages'.


*If this ends up true then I think it's great. Ok Kaka is not at his peak anymore it seems but Fergie would get the best out of him.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Its not true, last month he tried to say liverpool were after kaka as well, 99% of theses ITKs on twitter are shite. Wouldnt want him anyway, already have kagawa who plays the same position.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Samoon said:


> It is £15m not €15m.


Even at 18 million euros it is great business. He was immense last year. 



Mozza said:


> Some updates throughout the day from Sky.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do we see possibly joining Spurs if the Modric sale does eventually happen?


Meireles, and a striker.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Mirallas confirmed :cool2


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Good signing for Everton IMO. If him and Jelavic click, it will be goals galore.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> Tottenham stand firm against Madrid and try everything possible to put a spanner in the works for the Modric transfer deal. Just as they feared in the Bernabéu, Daniel Levy is going to try and hold up the Croatian's exit from White Hart Lane until the transfer window deadline closes on 31st August.
> 
> The latest trick up the Spurs chairman's sleeve has been to call Roman Abramovich, the multimillionaire owner of Chelsea; his aim? - to try and sell Modric for exactly the same figure Levy rejected last season, namely €40 million.
> 
> ...


http://www.marca.com/2012/08/19/en/football/real_madrid/1345360783.html

Oh dear, Levy. Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. I would mark if we offered them the price, then Madrid pulled out. Then we cancelled our bid. Transfer window closes. And then Modric pulls a Tevez and just goes to Croatia, but doesn't come back until the next summer transfer window.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

modric wants to go
madrid wants modric
tottenham seem to want nothing to do with modric

keep him anyway and dont get any replacements/risk him pulling a tevez.

there's a line between staunchly standing up to a player and a club, and then just playing hardball for no reason. the offer from madrid was a good offer, where they could use that cash and bring in moutinho. he's not going to get a better offer than 32 mil, possibly rising.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*My brother thinks Levy is some kind of genius dealing with transfers :lol This saga running over into the start of the season can't be helping the rest of the team and it sounds as though they can't buy until they sell so they're just giving themselves less time to strengthen the squad which is a must for them. They got another good season out of him, now just let everyone move on and start looking forward. They've got Sandro and Gylfi who can fill that hole Modric leaves along with the money to strengthen up front and elsewhere. 

I wish we were getting him *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Kaka rumours to United











Does this mean we're selling Kagawa already? or will Kaka play left back or CB.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Kaka rumours to United
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope Kaka will play were carrick plays and Carrick will play CB/LB


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

News coming out of Holland is that United have agreed terms for a left back called Alexander Büttner, tbh ive never heard of him, anyone seen him


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I can honestly say that I have never seen him, heard Southampton were in for him earlier in the summer though.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> News coming out of Holland is that United have agreed terms for a left back called Alexander Büttner, tbh ive never heard of him, anyone seen him


Who??


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

http://cdn.worldcupblog.org/netherlands.worldcupblog.org/files/2012/05/buttner-vitesse.jpg

This guy ^^


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sahin has rejected a move to Liverpool. 

Arsene called him to push through the loan. Should be done soon. Excellent. 

We still need a Striker. I'm good with Pato. 

Pato, Sahin, and Capoue in please!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Will not get much game time for united and his dad is a khunt


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mikey Damage said:


> Sahin has rejected a move to Liverpool.
> 
> Arsene called him to push through the loan. Should be done soon. Excellent.
> 
> ...


Aguero's hurt, we'll have Pato.. ¬_¬ :cool2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I wouldn't even call Pato a footballer anymore. Anyone who spends money on him is taking a ridiculous risk at this stage.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19312810

  :mark::mark:

Oh and we were atrocious yesterday.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

T-C said:


> I wouldn't even call Pato a footballer anymore. Anyone who spends money on him is taking a ridiculous risk at this stage.


Change of scenary could be helpful. 

Plus, Arsene is a legend at youth projects. If anyone can save him, its Arsene.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Change of scenary could be helpful.
> 
> Plus, Arsene is a legend at youth projects. If anyone can save him, its Arsene.


The only change of scenery would likely be from the Milan health lab to a physio room at another club. He is made of glass, mentally too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So who's this Buttner fellar? he's a leftback atleast.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

"Alexander Buttner is the product of secret government experiments, while still in the womb his dna was injected with martian dna from one of the aliens that was recovered from the roswell ufo crash, the martians consider him to be one of there own and will return to take him back to the home planet when he has retired from football."

Wiki tells no lies.

United 1/5 to get Kaka. :|


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> "Alexander Buttner is the product of secret government experiments, while still in the womb his dna was injected with martian dna from one of the aliens that was recovered from the roswell ufo crash, the martians consider him to be one of there own and will return to take him back to the home planet when he has retired from football."
> 
> Wiki tells no lies.
> 
> United 1/5 to get Kaka. :|



:lol :lol i see the lads over on redcafe have already raped his wiki.

He really does have a pornstar name though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

After looking on Ajax forums, it is fair to say that they don't think that we have much to look forward to.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

an apparent quote from Buttners



> "This is truly a dream come true. It all happened so quickly but I'm obviously very happy."


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> After looking on Ajax forums, it is fair to say that they don't think that we have much to look forward to.


Surely there has to be decent fullbacks in smaller leagues that can make it in the prem.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I would have liked Mathieu from Valencia. Great physically, and never stops bombing up and down the wing. He helped hugely to make Alba look so good last season.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mathieu is awesome!

No way Valencia was going to sell him with Alba leaving though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

They are better than they were financially, but if a good offer came in then they would sell. As much as it sucks, Valencia have become a team of journeymen.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd rather we pay under 10m for some fullback in a smaller league who is unproven than paying 15-20 for fucking baines.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'd rather we pay under 10m for some fullback in a smaller league who is unproven than paying 15-20 for fucking baines.


Well it seems like you have gotten your wish then.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this, from a dutch united fan on twitter



> I find this a very odd deal. And what's the point of the Fabio loan? Buttner certainly isn't at Fab's level, he needs to improve a hell of a lot if he is to compete for a player in the starting 11 at United. This deal has really stunned me. Ever time I saw him play, I thought he end up at a mid-table Dutch club.


:side:



L'equipe are saying its only €1m so for that price its not too big a risk


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Now i never meant that cheap :lol, gotta be someone in italy or france who is bloody half decent.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Really not sure forward could be bought. I wish we would go after Ba or Dempsey. 

You know that Ashley will sell for the right price. 

I don't need a flashy name, just someone who will score goals in the Prem. I would even take back Adebayor. The cunt.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm sure there are, we won't be taking them though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Podolski was so bad at the Euros and yesterday, I'm anxious. 

And I still cannot believe Giroud missed that chance. 

Cazorla. :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well it's only cheap so could leave a bit of money left over for Dembele or another "CM" :fergie


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully Dempsey rots in the Fulham reserves.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Actually other sources seem to be saying it will be £3.9m


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

My worry is both Poldi and Giroud are new to the Prem and both aren't Aguero caliber, so they will take time to adopt. But Wenger has confirmed that he won't go for any forwards, so we will have to hope--one of them performs. Actually, we should just play 4-4-2 with Poldi and Giroud up top, Sahin and Arteta in the middle, and Cazorla and Gervinho on the flanks.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't blame Dempsey. He's been loyal enough. He's a CL level player. He should go for a move to a CL club


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't blame Dempsey. He's been loyal enough. He's a CL level player. He should go for a move to a CL club


Well Liverpool ain't in the CL.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What did Dempsey do? I have no idea.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AOC > Gervinho. 

Can't wait to see his rise to stardom


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't blame Dempsey. He's been loyal enough. He's a CL level player. He should go for a move to a CL club


That may well be the case, but he has handled it awfully.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't blame Dempsey. He's been loyal enough. He's a CL level player. He should go for a move to a CL club


Why should Fulham sell him for nothing? If his value is met, they'll let him go.

He's acted a cunt and I've lost all respect for him. If he gets a move, I'll be crossing my fingers that he flops.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Best thing is Fulham looked superb without him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Would make it even funnier if they were successful as he rotted in the reserves.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Dempsey is acting like an American sport athlete. 

Holding out for a move is so common its not even a second thought.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Today was M'Vilas last game. He will move somewhere within the next week, Arsenal or Spurs me thinks


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Be annoyed if arsenal get both M'vila and sahin.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this 



> Olimpico announcer hails De Rossi before Aris friendly tonight: "Many want him, but he has chosen to wear the #Roma shirt & will do forever"


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Face it he's off to city.

:terry1


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

But Snrub was getting all excited over TWITTER saying that he was going, it must be true...

Hope he stays with Roma, it's romantic at least.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Well RVP was involved in a friendly for Gunners days before moving, same could happen with De Rossi.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It could still happen, I was basically just saying that Twitter is shit for football rumours regardless of this particular transfer.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Cesar Azpilicueta confirms in an interview after the match he is leaving Marseille. He has not said where too. Chelsea for sure. Great buy if we get him



> #Azpilicueta : "I am grateful with the fans because they have always been very good. They had never sung my name like that before ... " #CFC
> 
> #Azpilicueta : "If I can go by offering money to OM and everyone is happy : this is the most important for me !"
> #Azpilicueta after game : " These are difficult times. I'm here and I try to do the maximum. We must respect the club where you play." #CFC


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Some updates throughout the day from Sky.
> 
> 
> Who do we see possibly joining Spurs if the Modric sale does eventually happen?





Mozza said:


> Don't know how reliable he is but @FootballAgent49 has tweeted 'Manchester United asked Madrid on Friday about taking Kaka on loan. Club officials are confident a deal can be done but it's early stages'.


I don't care where I got these from, if Kaka or Sahin comes off, I'm claiming myself as WF's Mr ITK. :lol


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Link to Azpi confirming his exist http://www.eurosport.fr/football/ligue-1/2012-2013/azpilicueta-je-remercie_sto3392743/story.shtml


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

:mark:










Won't be playing tomorrow apparently, but will be presented at half time to the crowd.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice to see Azpilicueta confirming he's a real person.



united_07 said:


> just seen this, from a dutch united fan on twitter


The next Ritchie de Laet! :fergie


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The odds for Kaka joining United are crazy, surely that wont happen.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hopefully Mozza you're 3-0 down and it gives the fans something to cheer about after a heavy defeat. :kagawa


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

if Kaka comes to united i'll change my sig for a month to city winning the premier league, its 100% NOT happening

the person who said on twitter about it also said united were interested in getting defoe :lmao


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Lads, it's official. I am Mr ITK. Accept it :lol



WWE_TNA said:


> Hopefully Mozza you're 3-0 down and it gives the fans something to cheer about after a heavy defeat. :kagawa


How about we agree on 2-0 so we get something to cheer about and can stay out the bottom 3? :hesk2

Maybe you can even sell us some bench warmers on the cheap like Neville and Gibbo whilst you're at it so we can turn them in to superstars.. :kobe2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> Really not sure forward could be bought. I wish we would go after Ba or Dempsey.
> 
> You know that Ashley will sell for the right price.


Any chairman in the world would sell for the 'right price'. Ashley gets a bad rep :side: but he's doing an excellent job at the minute. Doesn't matter though, if anyone wanted Ba they'd have bid in July so he's going nowhere.

This Man United deal reminds me of Bebe. Is this Dutch bloke homeless with a dodgy agent?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Kaka comes in it will seal the deal on my thinking that fergie no longer know's what a CM is.

You can have Bebe and 7m for Fellaini, Mozza.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Keep the money, just the babe will do.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The bastard is bad enough when we have a defence, what happens tomorrow with just vidic.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Owen to sign for Everton real soon.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

IrishViper said:


> Michael Owen to sign for Everton real soon.


The most legit guy for Everton related news says, who is a blue himself:



> Only thing I've heard regarding Michael Owen was a move to Stoke City, he held talks with Everton, demands too high.


Our highest earner is 50-55k, I imagine Owen would be on/demand higher.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Please Liverpool buy a winger (or two) and get rid of adam and spearing :side:


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mozza said:


> The most legit guy for Everton related news says, who is a blue himself:
> 
> 
> 
> Our highest earner is 50-55k, I imagine Owen would be on/demand higher.


He'd be a great signing IMO. No need to get smart, that story is everywhere.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Where was I being smart?

He'd be a terrible signing especially as he'll want wages which would be much better spent on somebody who would improve the starting 11, or even bumping a few pay rises for current players.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He'd barely be fit and for 50+k to someone like everton who ain't in the best position to be paying them type of wages for someone who won't start every game possible, it would be a bad signing.

Stoke would probably be a good signing.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, Jelavic is top 3 finisher in the BPL and Mirallas is a good player, but He has that killer instinct in front of goal. I'd say his wages would surely be lower? He's getting on abit at this stage.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Owen would be a horrible signing for Everton. They have 2 better striker plus he is made of glasses so can't see him going to Everton


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I doubt he'll sign for anyone far from his home, can't see him moving down south or back further north.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Owen would be a horrible signing for Everton. They have 2 better striker plus he is made of glasses so can't see him going to Everton


*Owen would be a horrible signing. Owen AND Heskey on the other hand...*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *Owen would be a horrible signing. Owen AND Heskey on the other hand...*


Heskey is the GOAT of GOATS though :hesk2


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cue stepover gif.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mozza said:


> How about we agree on 2-0 so we get something to cheer about and can stay out the bottom 3? :hesk2


2 goal leads against Everton make me cry.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Spurs want Chamakh :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if i was wenger id pay teams to take chamakh off my hands


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

City in for Jovetic.. nice.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wenger if he is smart should let him go for free to spurs lol


----------



## EJ_Styles (Oct 25, 2006)

According to Ray Parlour on Twitther, Yann M'Vila will be at the Arsenal training ground on Tuesday to sign a contract

http://talkgooner.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/yann-mvila-to-sign-tuesday.html


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seems really weird that Arsenal would be after both M'Villa and Sahin.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cazorla
Giroud
Podolski
M'Vila
Sahin

:mark:

Excellent window.

Somehow, i bet we don't get either M'Vila or Sahin. :sadpanda


edit: Silly Season! Canal+ says Sahin, M'Vila, and Llorente all in by the week's end.

Two out of three, not bad. Would jizz myself for hours upon hours if Arsene got all three. Especially since Llorente has a 36m buyout clause.

Then again, so far Arsenal are 2m in the plus for this window. Sell off some scrubs...add Llorente/M'Vila for probably 50m...it'd be like -36 million for the window. We're due for a window where we spend way more than we sell.


I cannot believe I'm even considering this. Llorente isn't coming. :no: :sadpanda


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Arsenal close to signing Real Madrid's Nuri Sahin on loan


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think it should be clear after a few games we need a tad more support in midfield

modric or sahin or even M'vila. just anyone


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sahin



I guess we should get Dempsey now


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Fuck Sahin, hope he flops at Arsenal :sad:


----------



## EJ_Styles (Oct 25, 2006)

I hope Parlour isn't joking around on Twitter, he better not break my heart. I want me some M'Vila, I want me some Sahin.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

atleast sahin fits in the arsenal philosophy

hugely talented player that will immediately leave to a team that actually wins things and pays money :cashley


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some guy during the madrid/valencia match



> The commentator says "I've just heard the best player on the costa del sol has signed for Manchester City, watch this space"


costa del sol = It includes the city of Málaga and the towns of Torremolinos, Benalmádena, Fuengirola, Mijas, Marbella, San Pedro de Alcántara, Estepona, Manilva, Casares, Rincón de la Victoria, Vélez-Málaga, Nerja, Frigiliana and Torrox. 
young lad from malaga
ISCO


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Sahin would fit into the TIKI-TAKA system though

:hmm:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Redead said:


> atleast sahin fits in the arsenal philosophy
> 
> hugely talented player that will immediately leave to a team that actually wins things and pays money :cashley


Come join us!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So, it looks like M'Vila -----> Spurs is the deal.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Good, let them have him. We will get Capoue. :mark:


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

IBTime are reporting Chelsea are closer to Hulk than ever.

Then, the next article says Chelsea are close to Cavani.

If both happen, ill :mark: but likely neither will.


Mceachran to Boro is a done deal. Good move for him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Would love Cavani. Cavani, Moses, Azpilicueta and a central midfielder would really please me.

We still need to ship players out. Malouda is still at the club, ffs. MRLSH too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Buttner having a medical now, guardian are saying the fee is no more than €3m


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

De Laet 2.0 welcome.

That said this Buttner lad looks cooler but can he play?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

strong links with jovetic for 23.6 mil, with dzeko, adebayor and rsc soon to be off the books. woo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jovetic be good maybe he could get welbecks number and they could text each other from the bench every game.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOATS GONNA GOAT.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how clean is that desk

roma presser tomorow. likely announcement that de rossi is staying. he's crap, didn't want him anyway

enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Would love Cavani. Cavani, Moses, Azpilicueta and a central midfielder would really please me.
> 
> We still need to ship players out. Malouda is still at the club, ffs. MRLSH too.


malouda would never leave. not with with wages we're paying him




Mr. Snrub said:


> strong links with jovetic for 23.6 mil, with dzeko, adebayor and rsc soon to be off the books. woo


i havent heard much linking dzeko elsewhere, i thought you wanted to keep him?

and as for adebayor and rsc, havent heard much on that front either. almost forgot either guy existed


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Was song late for that and that is such a lazy photo from him.


:wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holdup on the Sahin deal is the right to buy at the end of the season.

Something tells me, if that is included...this won't be a loan deal but a permanent one.

edit: scratch that.

it's a done deal.

announced tomorrow, or Wednesday.

:mark:

:mark:

:mark:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Can you say best midfield in the premier league.

Esecially since there are reports we might be getting M'Vila to replace Song.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

son of a bitch. i read tweets out of order.

Sahin was at Colney today. Took photos, and did some shoots...but then the snag hit with the full-buy money.

Real want 14m. That sounds really low for a promising 23 year old.

edit: M'Vila to either Zenit, Spurs, or a mystery team.

I bet the mystery team is Chelsea. 



As for the Arsenal midfield...

Wilshere
Cazorla
Arteta
Sahin
AOC

who cares about the rest. :kobe3


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

FUCK YOU SAHIN. FUCK YOU~!



Song to Barcelona is random as.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Does this Sahin deal make me Mr. ITK yet?!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> As for the Arsenal midfield...
> 
> Wilshere
> Cazorla
> ...


You missed out the great AARON RAMSEY who was actually pretty good on saturday surprisingly :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Would love M'Vila. Not going to happen though. We need to buy all the attacking midfielders in the world first. Next stop; Kaka!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX (Oct 20, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> son of a bitch. i read tweets out of order.
> 
> Sahin was at Colney today. Took photos, and did some shoots...but then the snag hit with the full-buy money.
> 
> ...


Ramsey is decent, he's young should get better.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't recall anyone from the midfield being good, minus Cazorla.

Pretty certain that if Sahin and another DM come in, Ramsey is out on loan. Frimpong too.

Wilshere
Arteta
Sahin
Rosicky
Cazorla
Diaby
Coquelin
Ramsey
Frimpong
Mystery DM

Too much. Then the likes of Eastmond, and Lansbury in the reserves. Bitches need to go.

Wouldn't mind sending Ramsey to Wigan. Dat Roberto Martinez magic.

edit: Joel, it would be just like Chelsea to swoop in and take him away from Spurs and Arsenal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We've already took Hazard from the Manchester clubs. Took Oscar from Spurs. So I guess we need to steal someone from you :torres


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

More from Spurs than us.

We're supposedly not even interested. Who knows. 

All I got is that Jamie Dalton (who is pretty good with French league players) says it's Zenit, Spurs, and a mystery team. I don't think it's Zenit, Spurs, and Arsenal with Chelsea waiting to steal him at the death. 

I just don't think we're interested. We'll probably get Biglia.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mozza said:


> Does this Sahin deal make me Mr. ITK yet?!


On the day of announcement you become WF's Mr ITK


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

fuck Sahin, hope you flop. Then we use our money for someone like Dempsey and he scores a thousand goals and a million assists enaldo But seriously, i'm far more annoyed at missing out on gylfi. Sahin is a better player but Gylfi is exactly what we need right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you may have kagawa but we have:










KOSUKE KINOSHITA. 17 and 188cm tall, our first japanese player


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

What's up with Azpilicueta's deal?

Think it should have been tied up by this time. What's holding them back?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> holdup on the Sahin deal is the right to buy at the end of the season.
> 
> Something tells me, if that is included...this won't be a loan deal but a permanent one.
> 
> ...


This is where Sahin signs for AC Milan :kobe3


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ugh...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Joey Barton to Marseille :lol


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow surreal transfer that is.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

So, Sebastien Bassong has just signed for us (Norwich), rumoured to be in the region of £5 million. I would appreciate some detailed opinions from Newcastle and Spurs fans who have actually seen him play full games on a regular basis.

I read that he was Toon POTS in 08/09, a season which they went down. So was he any good, or just the best of a bad bunch?

He doesn't seem to have played much for Spurs, most likely not a top four player but good enough for relegation scrappers/survivalists, maybe?

It's worrying that he has been relegated from the prem twice (with Wolves as well as Toon), but a player that has moved for big money can't be that shit, right, please tell me I'm right?! 

All I remember about him is that he's quick for a cb and seems quite robust. At least Hoots has worked with him before so he should know about Bassong's strengths and weaknessess...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

anyone watched Kurt Zouma?, the Times are linking him with united, 17 year old french centre back, who played 22 times for Saint-Étienne last season


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

http://whatculture.com/sport/liverpool-transfer-news-kaka-to-anfield-in-permanent-deal.php

LOL.

Yeah right.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

De Rossi has just confirmed he has rejected City 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt want him anyway. not our standard. waste of money

enaldo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

united_07 said:


> anyone watched Kurt Zouma?, the Times are linking him with united, 17 year old french centre back, who played 22 times for Saint-Étienne last season


he's quality on fm :troll but yeah, never seen him play.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

BUTTNER










:side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

God bless you Daniele De Rossi:










GOATS. FORZA ROMA!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Tottenham, Liverpool and Sunderland are all intrested in Adam Johnson. He'd do well at all these sides but I think Liverpool would be his best choice, garenteed to play every week over the likes of Downing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn, guess I will never get to see THE GOAT TOURE + DE ROSSI partnership. 

Every club can breathe a sigh of relief the transfer didn't happen. City have missed out on Hazard, RVP and De Rossi now. I wonder if they will get anyone else this window.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sinclair and hopefully we can hijack the martinez transfer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will probably get angry and bid £100m for Neymar.















And get him enaldo


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey :snrub if you can't get Sinclair for out wide, I heard we have a real prospect out left in that fella called Malouda. Fancy buying him??


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

a video of Buttner






doesnt show much of his defensive side, but it seems he likes to get forward, looks more of a goal threat than evra (which isnt hard, considering evra has 3 goals in 7 years)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wait... He's from Vitesse? That's our feeder club ique2


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Just heard the De Rossi news, didn't want him anyway - Barry and Rodwell much better.

enaldo


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

> BREAKING NEWS: Sky Sources - QPR make bid in region of £5.5m for Tottenham defender Michael Dawson #SSN



From several sources.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

would be a good signing for QPR


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> Hey :snrub if you can't get Sinclair for out wide, I heard we have a real prospect out left in that fella called Malouda. Fancy buying him??


if we dont get sinclair then idk what is going on.

Emmanuel Adebayor is close to finally sealing his move from #mcfc to #thfc after a compromise was reached over his personal demands. [Sky]

Santa Cruz is back in England to talk to #mcfc about the cancellation of his contract that would allow him to join Betis free. [talkSPORT]

Marca says that Santa Cruz is "very close" to finally joining Betis in a permanent deal so if all goes well, Adebayor and RSC will be gone.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Chelsea have signed Oscar & Hazard, whilst we are being linked with Hulk, Moses & Cesar (Azip...)

Damn, the headline writers are gonna need a change of pants :lmao


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Doubt AVB would let both Dawson and Bassong leave, that'd only leave Vertonghen/Caulker/Kaboul/Gallas for CB at Spurs. How Grandpa Gallas is still there is beyond me, I'd get rid of him and keep the Dawson/Bassong.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

For all we know AVB may be looking at another defender. That and Dawson doesn't really work in a high line which im guessing AVB is going for at Spurs, so he might use the money from Bassong/Dawson to buy a more pacey CB


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

If they do sell Dawson (and I will assume they will bring someone in) that defence in looking threadbare especially with Gallas being 95 years old and King being forced to retire.


Edit: And Bassong going.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

This is true, tho of all their CB's Bassong is probably the quickest, and quite underrated. He and Dawson made a great pairing when Spurs got 4th the other season. Shouldn't have been broken up imo.

Also that vid of Buttner was sweet, looks a good buy for the price and will offer a good outlet down the left seeing as we have no natural left footed winger in front of our LB's these days.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

> Tottenham Hotspur ‏@SpursOfficial
> 
> We are delighted to announce that we have completed the transfer of Emmanuel Adebayor from Manchester City. More to come soon!




About time. GET BACK TO THE BENCH DEFOE.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Guess you can spend some of that free wage budget on Van Persie now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why would we want robin van flopsie ique2

even his new teammates wont pass him the ball :suarez2

ridiculous it's taken this long to shift him. hasn't played a minute for us in practically a year and a half.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Who have you got left on big wages to unload now?
May be wrong on a few of these but

Bridge
Kolo Toure
Santa Claus 

Any more?

I'm guessing Adebayour was on the biggest wage of the lot mind.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only those 3 really yeah. bridge is having a % of his wages paid for by brighton
idk what's going on with kolo, he obviously doesn't want to be there, but we still need to sign a cb or two.
rsc will probably be let go for free after saying he doesn't require a payout, if we release him he'll just go straight to betis for nothing. class


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Could imagine Roque Santa Cruz going to QPR. They buy any mid table player to be fair.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

And Mark Hughes has always had a massive boner over him since his 1 and a half good seasons at Blackburn.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's going to betis. he loved it there on loan, he's spanish, it all makes sense.

noclues is welcome to make another 17 mil bid though the clueless twat


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> he's going to betis. he loved it there on loan, he's spanish, it all makes sense.
> 
> noclues is welcome to make another 17 mil bid though the clueless twat


He's Paraguayan. Just cause they speak Spanish and are latin it does not mean they're Spanish, RACIST KIZ!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've got a Paraguay shirt in my wardrobe. Bet I'm the only guy on the forum that can say that? :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah im not quite sure what i was going for. he's barely even played in spain :lol

still, he wants to go there. i feel bad for him. he obviously was never good enough for 17 mil, been injured an absolute ton (hell, he was injured when we signed him, how he passed the medical is one of life's great mysteries), and was just bought because noclues was infatuated with him. at least he's trying to continue his career after what would probably be described as a hellish few years. 17 mil, 24 appearances, 4 goals. thanks noclues


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Buttner :mark: :mark:


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

He's no Bertrand :


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

not too enthused with the Buttner signing, his previous teams fans were surprised united went for him


I'll be more excited when Angelo Henriquez signs :mark:, and he will most likely only play for the reserved making the odd first team appearance


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
My very warmest wishes to @Sheyiadebayor on his retirement from Champions League football.

lool


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Henriquez to join Reds
> 
> United have announced that Angelo Henriquez has been granted a governing body endorsement which will allow the striker to register and play for the club.
> 
> ...



:mark: :mark: :mark: 

looking forward to see how he does, very highly rated


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Wonder how many more strikers United will need.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Gutted De Rossi hasn't joined City. 

Time to slap on that £50million price tag on Felli.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

What Fergie says:


> "Alexander is one of the best young left-backs in Europe and we're delighted to sign him. He's someone we've been watching for a while now. He gives us some really exciting options in that position."


What the Dutch say:


> "When the news came through about Manchester United it was a very big surprise in the Netherlands that he would make that kind of move. He's decent but he's nowhere near someone like Patrice Evra, so no-one really understood it."


:suarez2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Wasn't the same said when United when for Obertan... by his then MANAGER Blanc?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

It's like an annual tradition that Fergie has to make one totally random and (usually wank) signing per window.

Bebe
Obertan(shit prior to being decent at Newcastle)
Bebe again
De Laet
The Buttster 
Bebe


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bebe would have scored against Everton. He needs to be unleashed. Preseason GOAT.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> It's like an annual tradition that Fergie has to make one totally random and (usually wank) signing per window.
> 
> Bebe
> Obertan(shit prior to being decent at Newcastle)
> ...












cant forget DIOUF


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MANUCHO


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Well Arsenal are gonna need to find another left back for back up.

Santos is fucked. Running from the police in your maserati at 130mph isn't the best idea in the world.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Well Arsenal are gonna need to find another left back for back up.
> 
> Santos is fucked. Running from the police in your maserati at 130mph isn't the best idea in the world.



If only he had that pace on the wing.


----------



## EJ_Styles (Oct 25, 2006)

Seems that the Sahin saga is finally over.

http://talkgooner.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/sahin-is-done-deal.html


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

over my dead body


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great signing for Arsenal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cazorla and Sahin will GOAT.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shame they dont have anyone to put the ball in the net

:rvp


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we're not paying any of adebayor's wages. straight swap for 4 mil, + the 17.6 mil estimated we've cleared up for the next 2 years. that actually goes down as a 21 mil profit on ffp, because adebayor was bought before ffp was introduced, so anything to do with him now goes down as a profit. 10 mil for aj, kolo in advanced talks with roma probably for about 3 mil, bridge having a percentage of his wages paid for by brighton until his contract ends at the end of the season, santa cruz on the verge of leaving for nothing for betis. good. sinclair for 5 mil, snatching martinez and an experienced cb (howedes from schalke would be awesome, doubtful, or godin) would be a great window for us.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Another signing for QPR. Ricardo Carvalho on loan.

With Dawson signing, what's that? the 7th player QPR have brought in?


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

West Ham have made an offer of 10m for Matt Jarvis and Jermaine Pennant said on twitter Stoke have got Tom Huddlestone on loan.

Also to people who watch Spanish football, whats Carvalho like these days?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

What options do Spurs have at CB now that they've lost King & Dawson ?

They still need another Striker aswell.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hopefully AVB ruins Tottenham like when he was doing with Chelsea.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

QPR have spent an absolute shit ton and I can still see them going down.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> What options do Spurs have at CB now that they've lost King & Dawson ?
> 
> They still need another Striker aswell.


off the top of my head kaboul, gallas and vertonghen

and i agree, i still cant see qpr staying up. oldest squad in the league (29.4 before dawson and carvalho) and is showing how inept noclues is in the market. not willing to risk on overseas talents, i'd suggest that the majority of his signings have played in the premier league before, but i have maths work for uni to do ique2.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> we're not paying any of adebayor's wages. straight swap for 4 mil, + the 17.6 mil estimated we've cleared up for the next 2 years. that actually goes down as a 21 mil profit on ffp, because adebayor was bought before ffp was introduced, so anything to do with him now goes down as a profit. 10 mil for aj, kolo in advanced talks with roma probably for about 3 mil, bridge having a percentage of his wages paid for by brighton until his contract ends at the end of the season, santa cruz on the verge of leaving for nothing for betis. good. sinclair for 5 mil, snatching martinez and an experienced cb (howedes from schalke would be awesome, doubtful, or godin) would be a great window for us.





> Adebayor will be among the top-earners at White Hart Lane, *but City will subsidise the 28-year-old's wage*, having paid him £175,000 per week.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19334854

Apparently Spurs will pay him £80k and City will pay him £95k until his City deal expires.

You still end up saving a shit load, so it's not too bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we dont pay him a weekly sum. subsidy = a paid sum. 

so the only weekly wage he's getting is the one from spurs. if we were paying him a weekly wage it would come under 3rd party ownership which is illegal in england, ala tevez.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ok. So I take it you just gave him the transfer fee Spurs gave you and probably a bit more?

Azpi not in the Marseille Europa League squad. Marseille president and sporting director were thought to be in London to finally sort out this transfer. Hurry up please.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

HEISENBERG said:


> Hopefully AVB ruins Tottenham like when he was doing with Chelsea.


That's most likely 2 happen, he'll get sacked in 3 months if Spurs don't get up between 3rd-8th position in EPL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no, we got 5 mil out of it. im not sure on the details of the deal, but we aren't paying a weekly wage and we got 4 mil. whether there was a payoff to adebayor or one of his charities before the deal was done is the question.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> Adebayor had been on £170,000-a-week at City and, while that salary has been reduced to around £100,000 to fit Tottenham’s wage structure, *he has also received a big pay-off to leave the Etihad Stadium.*


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...or-from-Manchester-City-in-deal-worth-9m.html

I guess this would make sense, as this has always been an issue about Ade's wages. I doubt he would leave unless he received good compensation on his City contract.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's better this way. the 4 mil is counted as profit, whereas the payoff would be probably around 10 mil, cos it only comes down to a loss of about 6 mil. that's all just rough estimates and i doubt we'll ever know just how much was paid to get him off the books. easily better this way than paying his wages for the next 2 years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Definitely. You needed to get him off your books asap.

Anyone hear about Madrid putting Modric on the team profile section of their website and taking it down quickly after? Hope it turns out like us and Robinho back in 2008 :side:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Off BBC sportsday.



> "Is Mark Hughes playing an out of date Football Manager?"


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the masterful SKY SOURCES say fee agreed between wolves and sunderland for fletcher

alright, got bored and decided to do some investigation into hughes' transfers at qpr.

jan 2012: 

zamora (31, 6 mil)
cisse (30, 4 mil)
taiwo (27, loan)
nedum (25, 4 mil)
diakie (23, loan)

so thats an avg age of 27.2, not bad.

this window:
hoilett (22, free)
nelsen (34, free)
johnson (31, free)
green (32, free)
fabio (22, loan)
park (31, 2 mil)
monobrow (29, free)
dawsom (28, 9 mil)
carvalho (34, loan)

that's 29.2. and a combined age of 28.2 in his two windows so far. would suspect that's far and away the highest of any manager in the premier league in the last 2 windows.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Marseille president confirms a deal has been agreed between us and Marseille for Azpi. Apparently in the region of £7m. FINALLY.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Also talk of QPR bringing in Artut Boruc who is in his 30's basically because they probably realised Rob Green is shit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Boruc is insane but at least he should be an improvement on Green who has been garbage since December 2009.

Amazed to see the amount of mediocrity signed by Hughes. No, actually I'm not.

Apparently we (Norwich) are in for Blackburn reserve keeper Mark Bunn for £1 million. I was impressed with him when Blackburn played at Anfield and Old Trafford last season. It would be a good deal seeing as we have two promising but inexperienced young keepers as back up to Ruddy. We wouldn't want to repeat the Bryan Gunn/Mandy Arsehole situation from back in 94/95.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

QPR are the blueprint on how not to run a football club. They're a joke at the moment, throwing money at anyone who's available just for the sake of signing someone. Taking the West Ham route. 

And how does O'Neill get away with spending outrageous sums of money on average players? Lost count of how many millions he splurged at Villa.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Definitely. You needed to get him off your books asap.
> 
> Anyone hear about Madrid putting Modric on the team profile section of their website and taking it down quickly after? Hope it turns out like us and Robinho back in 2008 :side:



From Joal.com



> The Spanish champions have
> blamed a hacker for the gaffe,
> which listed the Tottenham
> Hotspur midfielder as a member
> of Jose Mourinho's squad





Joel said:


> Marseille president confirms a deal has been agreed between us and Marseille for Azpi. Apparently in the region of £7m. FINALLY.


He'll make his debut today. No? :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He'll have to do his best to displace BIG BRAN.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> He'll have to do his best to displace BIG BRAN.


Yup, I agree. Because BRAN is downright our best defender atm.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> What options do Spurs have at CB now that they've lost King & Dawson ?


Kabul , Vertonghen , Gallas, Caulker


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Manchester City and Chelsea could be beaten to the signature of Radamel Falcao by the biggest spenders of them all.
> 
> Russian club Anzhi, who are currently paying Samuel Eto’o in excess of £300,000 a week, are reportedly willing to pay Atletico Madrid close to their €75million buyout price for the striker.
> 
> ...


uh


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Azpi!! Ive wanted this lad since he handled messi whilst playing Left Back for Osasuna. Anyone who handles Messi has to have abit of quality.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Apparently we (Norwich) are in for Blackburn reserve keeper Mark Bunn for £1 million. I was impressed with him when Blackburn played at Anfield and Old Trafford last season. It would be a good deal seeing as we have two promising but inexperienced young keepers as back up to Ruddy. We wouldn't want to repeat the Bryan Gunn/Mandy Arsehole situation from back in 94/95.


Yeah he's a good keeper. I expected him to be number one this season when we got relegated. It seemed inevitable that Robinson would leave and give Bunn the chance to be first choice with Jake Kean as back-up. I was hoping that would happen as Robbo's form has started to drop and Bunn's always played very well when he's deputised. Given it's a new start for us and we had strong keepers in reserve, it would've been sensible to sell Robbo and get him off the wage bill. It's one position where we're fine to lose someone.

The only strange thing about this story is that Bunn has handed in a transfer request because he wants first team football every week. Surely he doesn't think he'll displace John Ruddy. If he does go to Norwich I'm sure he'll end up on the bench where he would be in the same position if he stayed, which unfortunately doesn't look like being the case with nobody wanting to take Robinson off our hands.

If you do get him you'll be getting a good keeper.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> uh


Because Chelsea and City have really shown any interest this summer. Although, I wish we did.

That said, he better not go there. He's far too good to go to Russia at this stage of his career.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what, you mean this isn't legit?

http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...m-swoop-for-edinson-cavani-and-radamel-falcao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh ffs. Marseille president says that the earlier news about a deal being agreed is false. On it goes :jose


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Yeah he's a good keeper. I expected him to be number one this season when we got relegated. It seemed inevitable that Robinson would leave and give Bunn the chance to be first choice with Jake Kean as back-up. I was hoping that would happen as Robbo's form has started to drop and Bunn's always played very well when he's deputised. Given it's a new start for us and we had strong keepers in reserve, it would've been sensible to sell Robbo and get him off the wage bill. It's one position where we're fine to lose someone.
> 
> The only strange thing about this story is that Bunn has handed in a transfer request because he wants first team football every week. Surely he doesn't think he'll displace John Ruddy. If he does go to Norwich I'm sure he'll end up on the bench where he would be in the same position if he stayed, which unfortunately doesn't look like being the case with nobody wanting to take Robinson off our hands.
> 
> If you do get him you'll be getting a good keeper.


If Ruddy continues to perform as well as he did last season then we will probably get offers for him which we can't refuse. If we have Bunn already integrated into the squad then we will have a ready made replacement. That's the way I see it, anyway.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> Oh ffs. Marseille president says that the earlier news about a deal being agreed is false. On it goes :jose


Dont worry mate, we'll get him. The president would not have said anything if negotiations weren't close.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope that news about Falcao is false. Would be depressing.

News is doing rounds that we've made a bid for Tiote.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Falcao can't go to that poverty league, he just can't...he' too GOAT to go there.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The signing of Buttner while surprising doesn’t equal that going to be a bad signing nor a good signing, just means not lot people know about him & because they don’t know about him they jump the gun & state that he cant be that good a player/signing, every player deserves a chance to impress & Buttner 23 so has time on his side.

I can think of Vida & Evra who had same thing labeled at them when they joined us & didn’t have best starts to there careers with us but after few months got to grips with PL & started playing key roles in our recent title/cup successes in the last few years, so give him a chance to see what his like before I make judgment on him.

Only things known of him are what people have said & its split 50-50, heard some say arrogant, weak & not worth 4M, then on other side seen people say his aggressive, loves getting down the Left flank & good bargain buy for us. At start of this new season he will be back up to Evra while getting games learning how PL is. As ive said already next summer I see Evra being moved on so that leave Fabio & (Now) Buttner both fighting for the main LB spot in our side from start of the 13/14 season.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Apparently United's Dutch scout compiled a list of the top 5 players in each position, and Buttner was 3rd or 4th for left back. As in, only the 3rd or 4th best left back in the Dutch league. Uhmm.











:/


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

haribo said:


> Apparently United's Dutch scout compiled a list of the top 5 players in each position, and Buttner was 3rd or 4th for left back. As in, only the 3rd or 4th best left back in the Dutch league. Uhmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw same interview, Ed van Stijn (Our chief Dutch scout) said that he rated him higher then Jetro Williams at PSV & Buttners should of gone to this summers Euros instead of Jetro.

Also read the quote carefully 

"They (the club) ask you to create a top five of the best players in the league for every position. I had Buttner at number three or four on my list."

A list of the best 5 players in LB position on that list from Dutch League not the best to worst (1 through 5) from that list if you want its a list of the best 5 LB in the Dutch League, not 3rd or 4th best out the 5 on it but 3rd or 4th place on the list, that’s how I read it anyway.

What also unknown is how much other detail is on the "list" works, I have highly doubt Ed van Stijn handed over a list of 5 best LB in Dutch League last season that impressed him & that was it? No mention of age, fee, wages, potential, personality, attacking/defensive abilities. All thing SAF will consider before making a move (As SAF has final say on all transfers & he goes on what our scouts say before even putting a bid in).

Normally we send our main chief scout Martian Ferguson to watch a talent we feel impresses us alot so if Martian went to watch him live & was impressed he would have told SAF about him & if Baines didn’t work out then Buttner great back up option to have. Also the other of list may not been what SAF looking for or may joined a new club again something not considered by many. Its not first time we have done well going after a back up option as Ole was back up instead of Shearer & Yorke instead of Patrick Kluivert. Hell if Bild in Germany are to be believed (Normally spot on imo) we bid 30M Euros for Lewandoski earlier in the summer which Dortmund rejected so if he did arrive I highly doubt SAF would made a move for RvP who did join us so was RvP back up option then? So not as if club making a move for a back up option cos the original target didnt happen hasnt always been a bad thing. 

Think im right in saying Buttners switch to Wing/Fullback a very new thing for him as up until recently he was a LW/LM? So for us to not only become interested but to make a move to buy him, suggests we think capable of playing for us & doing well. When comes to SAF & defenders his normally spot on (I would say CB is area SAF gets it most right more then any other area on pitch when comes to buying players but that’s up for debate). 

Wont change fact that his 23 & deserves a chance to impress, I don’t expect him to hit the ground running, it will take little while for him to get to grips with PL & the club as a whole & what is expected of him while his with us. If it doesn’t work out then move him on & properly recoup the 4M he cost us in transfer fee. This season he will be a back up to Evra & when Evra needs a break or Evra not in form he can step in to cover so he will be given a chance that im sure of. But I can’t understand why people are writing him off now after not even seeing him play once before joined us, find that baffling. I will watch him closely this season for us before making a judgment on him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mexican media seem to think Hector Herrera to united is going to happen, tbh i havent seem much of him


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Two latest rumor signings of Tiote and Navas would be so fucking good, really don't see the Navas deal happening not sure about the Tiote one.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

who do u support again?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal, I think


navas isn't happening. Tiote? I could see that. Would be a good move.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...nsfer-Chelsea-reject-Manchester-City-bid.html

That's it. I am getting a job as a journalist.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Joel's Jollies: Barca reject City bid for Messi

Coming to a backpage near you...


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Insane if true, don't know how Chelsea could have rejected that much for Luiz...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

joel.com


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

haribo said:


> :/


lol @ AVB trying to make himself seem likeable.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

haribo said:


> Apparently United's Dutch scout compiled a list of the top 5 players in each position, and Buttner was 3rd or 4th for left back. As in, only the 3rd or 4th best left back in the Dutch league. Uhmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


too bad now adebayor is demanting that stepladder and wont play until he receives one.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

There's not a cat in hells chance Arsenal would pay £20m+ for Tiote, which is what it would take. So no point pursuing that.

Next.

And lol at Rodgers being rattled by Ashley's trolling.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks like the Sahin saga is still going on. Apparently were interested in Sturridge as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao qpr apparently talking to young up and comer julio cesar cos rob green is rubbish


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, Wenger is apparently contemplating if Sahin is better than Ramsey and that's the reason for the delay. From Madrid's side, the path looks clear.

Wenger: I have ze qualeteh in Ramsey and Diaaaby. Ze are super qualeteh and can fill for Cazorla any time.

Reporter: What about M'Vila?

Wenger: As I said, we have super qualeteh in Diaaaby.




ALEXHUMPH said:


> Two latest rumor signings of Tiote and Navas would be so fucking good, really don't see the Navas deal happening not sure about the Tiote one.


Navas is homesick and has a history of anxiety attacks. I'm not sure he would want to leave his home. He is one million times better than that stupid Walcott though.

On Tiote, he's an enhanced version of Frimpong but I don't see us paying 20 million for him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

by enhanced you mean he has actual ability?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

credible :kobe


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> by enhanced you mean he has actual ability?


Yep! He's going to start for us against ManU at the Emirates. He said he loves van Persie. 10 vs. 10. Bring it on!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

God QPR. Run by an idiot, managed by an overated manager, full of crap players on high wages (like I can talk). Would love to see them go down this year.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

> Players who have quit Arsenal over the last seven years have amassed 44 winners' medals between them at 11 different clubs, while those who stayed at the Emirates have empty trophy cabinets.


:wenger


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

5th-Horseman said:


> God QPR. Run by an idiot, managed by an overated manager, full of crap players on high wages (like I can talk). Would love to see them go down this year.


Currently, QPR to me just seem like someone who has never played football manager before just filling out their squad and buying everyone they can. To the point where they'll buy a Central Defender, then the next day a better CD comes available and they're already in the running for him. The Queens Park Rangers wage bill and actual squad must be huge.

Everton are linked with Kevin Doyle and Stephen Ward today. Would not mind Doyle but can't say I will be bothered if we miss out on him. Now United have apparently moved away from Baines, I don't think we need Ward either. As cover, sure, but I wouldn't expect him to come. 

To be honest I can't wait til September 1st, I don't understand how they can start the season with the transfers still in limbo. I know it's probably due to things like world cup / euros, however it just messes with start of the season. I was to concentrate on the matches rather than whats going on elsewhere.

Although I can say that now Everton have made a few decent signings already, haha.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

They have, anmassed a premier league defence though, good old QPR.

Monobrow - Dawson - Carvahlo - Fabio (thats mid-table premier league standard)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we sell Sturridge to Liverpool, then it better be for some ridiculous fee. I'm talking about £20m here. They never sell cheap to us, so quite frankly they can go fuck themselves.

With all that said, why are we getting rid of all our striker? We better go for Falcao or Cavani if Studge is sold.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Atletico Madrid have money issues, so that makes Falcao a bigger possibility


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> If we sell Sturridge to Liverpool, then it better be for some ridiculous fee. I'm talking about £20m here. They never sell cheap to us, so quite frankly they can go fuck themselves.
> 
> With all that said, why are we getting rid of all our striker? We better go for Falcao or Cavani if Studge is sold.


Hey not our fault if your stupid enough to pay that much :jordan2

Would love sturridge but doubt it will happen. Also I'm convinced the Sahin saga will go to the final day. Seems like Jose wants to give him to us over Wenger though.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Looks like QPR are gunna bail out Rob Green by signing Julio Cesar. Now Green can stop embarrassing himself and pick up a couple million quid while Cesar does all the work.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

studge has to be one of the worst nicknames ever. i just imagine a fat piece of shit.

#mcfc have not made a bid for David Luiz and have no interest in him. But we already knew that didn't we? [Sky Sports]

sleep easy chelsea


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sturridge won't go to Liverpool for one obvious reason










That and I don't think we'd let him go, unless we bought 2 strikers. I'd slap a £30m price tag on him just to tell other teams to fuck off.

Imagine Falcao up front with our creative players :mark:


----------



## awesomeshit (May 1, 2012)

Bojan wanted by Atletico Madrid and Valencia.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Come on Sahin.

You know you want dat tiki taka futbol!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think last night highlighted that we still need a striker and we still need a central midfielder. I love Lampard. Absolute legend for the club. But his passing is not good enough, nor does he have that physical presence. God, Witsel would be such a welcomed addition.

Torres is just a very bad footballer. Loses the ball too much, is very sloppy in possession, has a below average pass and touch... Im not looking forward to watching him this season. If he could score in every game, then maybe I could look past this, but c'mon...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fulham have made an official complaint to the premier league over liverpool's conduct concerning dempsey.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Has Liverpool done anything wrong?

Dempsey has fucked himself over by forcing a move to us. We havnt even made an official bid.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Although Dempsey seems to be forcing a move, I think Fulham should really sell to whomever gives submits the right bid. There is no point holding onto him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shit could be going on behind the scenes. Let's just see if anything comes out.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The Sahin Saga.

So annoying. Just get it done, already.

edit:

Anything from Joel's Jollies today!?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Disgraceful behaviour from liverpool, hopefully the FA take action 8*D


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> Nuri Sahin has agreed a one-year loan move to Arsenal, according to reports in Germany.
> 
> German media claims that the former Borussia Dortmund midfielder has completed his medical at Arsenal with an announcement expected from the Gunners in the next 24-hours. Sahin could now be included in the squad for the trip to Stoke City on Sunday.


That's from the independent 3 hours ago, don't know how reliable it is. But then this is from the The Daily Mail 6 hours ago



> The on-going transfer saga of Real Madrid's Nuri Sahin has taken another twist as Liverpool and not Arsenal look set to land the midfielder. The player's agent, Reza Fazeli, travelled to meet the Anfield club’s hierarchy and iron out the details of the deal.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...set-join-Liverpool-Arsenal.html#ixzz24NnW76rJ


So fuck knows what's going on with him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> The Sahin Saga.
> 
> So annoying. Just get it done, already.
> 
> ...


Not today. But:



> Nuri Sahin will sign for a club that wears red in the next few days.​


:jordan


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't know where this Liverpool stuff is coming from.

I still favor Sahin coming to Arsenal. The clubs have agreed to all the terms according to Jamie Sanderson. 

I guess the latest hold up is that Sahin wants to know everything. I guess that could be a stall move, to get Liverpool to agree to all his demands...I don't know.

I would be....annoyed if Sahin snubbed us for a lower level English club like Liverpool. Are they even in the Europa League this year!? :troll :kobe3


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We play hearts in a few hours.

Tough match bro.

Supposedly sahins agent met Anfield owners to discuss certain things. Still think he'll go arsenal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

supposedly, Sahin has already taken all his promo photos and whatnot.

What's to believe now? Silly season!

I still the allure of Arsenal, Wenger, and Champions League football is enough to get Sahin to Emirates. 

Nothing on Song's replacement, thus far. Nothing on another striker...which you would think we would with Park, Arshavin, Chamakh, and Bentdner all possibly on the move. Who is going to back up Giroud and LP9??? Arsene should have worked out a loan deal with Chicharito as part of the sale of RVP. Would have been helpful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't get why Sahin's mind isn't made up on Arsenal. Unless he is threatened by Wilshere's return.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Why on earth would Sahin want to go to Liverpool when he could play on a better team and have CL football at Arsenal?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Llorente/Falcao please, never gonna happen though enaldo Seeing more and more reports saying we're looking at Navas :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

From everything i've read on the Sahin saga, he would prefer Arsenal, Mou would prefer him at Pool, Arsenal want an option to buy, we just want a class mid and will bend backwards for him like a desperate whore :argh:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't see Navas coming. And really, do we even need him?

I'd rather take a look at his old teamate...Luis Fabiano. Who is probably fat now since he's been in Brazil for a minute.

You know who I would love to see as a third striker? Diego. Forlan. Sucks we couldn't snap him up before he went to Brazil. 

I'm not exactly happy with our striker depth. Not saying we need a new number one guy, but damn...depth, plz.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Our depth sucks ass too. Central midfield options just make me mad. MRLSH, FAKE Essien, Romeu... Fuck is that?!

GOAT :hazard/ BOSSCAR/ "missed my penalty, but it didn't" MATA/ "play one game injured for 37" Marin/ "I CHIP WHO I WANT" Ramires needs to carry us this season.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't see Navas coming. And really, do we even need him?


Yeah then Mr Inconsistent Theo Walcott can go away (Would probably be a good signing for Liverpool)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Heard :jose likes Breaden a lot due to them working together at Chelsea and thus would want him to come here. Naturally though Nuri would probs want Arsenal over us. Literally convinced it's going to deadline 

Edit

What RUSH said :downing


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Yeah then Mr Inconsistent Theo Walcott can go away (Would probably be a good signing for Liverpool)


Walcott would be a fucking shite signing for us.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

You need a winger either him or Adam Johnson would seem to be your best bets.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I would rather play Downing over buying Walcott. We're already paying for one shit winger with limited footballing skill, why make it 2? Actually i'd rather play the new winger we got from Holland who i've never seen play over both Walcott and Downing 8*D


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Assaidi DA GOAT


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Walcott is better than Downing. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

at this point type 2 diabetes is better than downing


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

Redead said:


> at this point type 2 diabetes is better than downing


Type 1 is worse. I have it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> Walcott is better than Downing. :side:


I'm better than Downing.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Walcott is better than Downing. :side:


yeah but we already have a shit winger, why would we spent money on a transfer for another?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> yeah but we already have a shit winger, why would we spent money on a transfer for another?


Cause you're Liverpool. That's what you do :torres


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

If my team had a Walcott/Downing wing combination I would want to cry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> If my team had a Walcott/Downing wing combination I would want to cry.



Give it time...

:woy :lions


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

If my team had a central midfield combination of MRLSH and TAFKA Essien I would want to cry enaldo :terry1


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Essien's demise is one of the saddest things I've seen over my years of watching Chelsea. The guy was an absolute beast at his best and injuries have destroyed him. Oh what I would give to see him in full flight again.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The more the transfer window goes on the more I want to cry. Please let us get sahin.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Cause you're Liverpool. That's what you do :torres


Hows that Central Midfield doing for ya :kobe3


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Had a bid for Moses accepted apparently.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Hows that Central Midfield doing for ya :kobe3


We don't need any. All we need is Hazard to win penalties for us :jordan2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sky Sports now reporting Wigan have accepted a bid for Moses from Chelsea. Don't see where he'd fit in at Chelsea with Hazard/Mata/Marin/Ramires but at least it seems Wigan got a silly price for him. Price of british players this transfer window has been outrageous. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Agreed a fee for Moses now.

http://www.wiganlatics.co.uk/news/article/12-08-23-club-statement-victor-moses-331637.aspx

Edit: What Seabs said. They wanted £10m for him, but lowered the asking price to £9m. Just there to pad out the squad. Hopefully this doesn't mean Sturridge is sold now.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd :lol if Chelsea sold Sturridge and Torres was their only striker at the end of the window.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't be like that, Seabs :terry1

I reckon they could be signing Moses as our third choice striker as well.

Torres, Sturridge and Moses... One time we had Drogba, Crespo and Gudjohnsen enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its just killing time like athletico go bankrupt and we get falcao half off :jordan2


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

So Chelsea sign Moses. Funny, because Man Utd have Judas, Arsenal want Jesus and Liverpool are stuck with Adam and a donkey...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Nuri Sahin will sign for a club that wears red in the next few days.


He's coming to United


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wrong, coming to chelsea!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joal.com strikes again.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Don't think I've seen Moses play as a lone striker before. Torres/Sturridge/Moses is still a pretty woeful striking line for the CHAMPIONS OF EUROPE. Be amazed if Chelsea don't make a big signing in the next week. Tad surprised they aren't in for Sahin.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the whole 'only for a loan' thing must scare alot of teams off


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Azpilicueta
Witsel
Falcao/Cavani

Only going to get the top one :jose


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldnt be so sure

DiMatteo isnt stupid. Tactically I think the guy is off the charts. Never seen him make a bad call and he usually makes the right subs to drag our asses back into a game

i think we have a few more signings in us


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's not up to Di Matteo. Roman/Gourlay/Emelano will decide what Di Matteo gets.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

True, Emelano is behind our transfers. and judging lately i think hes done a fine job. and i think he'll see that we beef up the areas we need to as advised by Dimatteo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I just can't see us spending a lot more. £9m just went on Moses which takes our summer tally to £74m. £7m is likely to go on Azpi, which takes it to £81m. Witsel will cost at least £25m. Falcao will cost at least £40m. The alternative Cavani costs at least £35m. Maybe too much of a step for us this window, even though we desperately need it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well as the last two games showed, chelsea's goals dont come from strikers 8*D


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

> Liverpool are confident of completing the loan signing of Real Madrid midfielder Nuri Sahin on Friday after Arsenal ended their interest.
> 
> The Reds offered to pay a larger proportion of Sahin's £115,000 wages, swinging the deal in their favour.
> 
> There will also be an option to buy the player for £14m at the end of the loan.


Noooo. I'd rather he just went to Dortmund :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This makes no sense. I thought Jose said he refuses to let sahin leave permanently?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm still baffled that he is on £115k. I know he's a very good player and had that brilliant season with Dortmund, but £115k?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, it's confusing me as well.

I think Arsenal want to buy him instead of loan. But then reports are saying liverpool will loan him with an option to buy.

SILLY SEASON!

I'd :mark: if he joined us. 

Need a good striker though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Why when you have










And his great finishing skills :kobe3


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Why when you have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least we have a sriker.


































:bron3


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

How did he go against le Sunderland?

:torres

Seriously though, I feel as though guys you need a quality striker. You guys linked with anyone?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

We've got Podolski and Giroud. These guys got a goal per 1.6 and 1.7 games respectively in their leagues last season. Those are very good scoring records. They may take a while to settle in given it's the first time either has played in a foreign country, but both are quality and I think we'll be alright.

The only positions we should be looking at right now are a holding midfielder (to replace Song) and maybe a right back as Sagna is crocked and Jenkinson isn't good enough.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Tiote please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aly cissokho to valencia
walter gargano to inter
alvaro pereira to inter


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i heard we wrapped up cesar

not sure on the source's worth though


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wake up and see we have been, in the last 24 hours, linked to:

maicon, m'vila, ganso, plus the usual others (everyone else)

i'd take m'vila in a heartbeat, especially for the rumoured price of about 15 mil. about a third of the cost of martinez and nowhere near a 3rd of the player.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait SSN now confirming where close to Sahin?

:yes:

Didn't realise he was on such high wages though damn. Stl great stuff.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:yes were getting sahin


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a double whamy of a blow for us. We miss out on a good player, and now Liverpool are much stronger for getting him and will be more competitive when it comes to Champions League places.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

were still lacking a striker/back up centre back when skrtel/agger are injured. carras finishe and coates is iexperienced.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ugh @ the whole Sahin saga. I was really hopeful. :sad:

Madrid wanted us to pay 5 million loan fees + 4 million on wages and that's the reason Wenger pulled out. He wanted to pay all of the 14 million and get Sahin permanently, but Liverpool have ended up paying 9 million + 14 million (if they buy) for him now, so Madrid favored 'Pool and Wenger ended the interest.

We better get that M'Vila boy now. <Waiting before he is unveiled at the Lane>

Depressing. The worst part is that we are stuck with Ramsey and Diaby now.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

@Kenny, Coates is never going to develop if we sign a backup CB to play ahead of him. We do need a winger though. Our wing options are dire. Really want us to sell Spearing and Adam to free up some cash, leave Shelvey/hendo to develop + be backups, wouldn't mind having Johnson or Dempsey come in (if they're relatively cheap transfers) 



Razor King said:


> Ugh @ the whole Sahin saga. I was really hopeful. :sad:
> 
> Madrid wanted us to pay 5 million loan fees + 4 million on wages and that's the reason Wenger pulled out. He wanted to pay all of the 14 million and get Sahin permanently, but Liverpool have ended up paying 9 million + 14 million (if they buy) for him now, so Madrid favored 'Pool and Wenger ended the interest.


23 mil all up (if we buy) is more than worth it for Sahin.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

definitely agree rush. also, there is apparently a press conference at 2pm UK time today


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Read that we've been in for Sturridge. Wouldnt mind that transfer at all. He can play on the wing or up top, would be a good fit and he'd get gametime. Joel, you want to swap Carroll for Sturridge? :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

take adam and spearing and we take sturridge


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool FC: Reds set to complete signing of Nuri Sahin on season-long loan

by James Pearce, Liverpool Echo Aug 24 2012

LIVERPOOL FC are set to complete the signing of midfielder Nuri Sahin from Real Madrid on a season-long loan from Real Madrid today.

The Turkey international is due on Merseyside for talks and the Reds are confident they will secure his services.

A deal with Madrid is already in place as Liverpool moved quickly after Sahin’s proposed switch to Arsenal fell through.

Boss Brendan Rodgers confirmed: “Hopefully in the next 24 hours we will get some confirmation on that.

“It’s quite far along. He’s a very good footballer.”

Liverpool, who secured a 1-0 win over Hearts in last night’s Europa League play-off first leg at Tynecastle, believed they had lost out in the race to sign Sahin earlier this week due to the lure of playing Champions League football at the Emirates.

However, Arsenal failed to reach an agreement with Madrid. 

The Gunners wanted the option to make the transfer permanent next summer but refused to agree to Madrid’s £14million asking price.

Liverpool immediately revived their interest and now the loan transfer is on the brink of being completed. There won’t be an option to buy him.

As one midfielder prepares to arrive at Anfield, Jay Spearing could be on his way out.

The Academy graduate, who started against Hearts last night, is wanted by Bolton Wanderers and talks with the Championship club are ongoing.

The Trotters have offered to take him on a season-long loan or pay £2million to make the deal permanent.

However, Liverpool value him at £3million and the club are considering their options.

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-fc/liverpool-fc-news/2012/08/24/100252-31687010/


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Buttner has the deal with the pressure of having the no 28 shirt after the great :darren


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Tony Barrett ‏@TonyBarretTimes
Sahin to Liverpool will be a one year loan with no option to buy. That was the deal that Real and Sahin wanted at this stage.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Arsenal pulled out. Vintage Wenger? Or are the board to blame?

Feel sorry for Sahin, by all accounts he wanted to join Arsenal but he has to settle for being taught "tiki-taka" by a fraud. Poor guy


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

> *Manchester United summer transfers done - Sir Alex Ferguson*
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson has said that striker Angelo Henriquez will be Manchester United's last summer signing.
> 
> ...


enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead said:


> i heard we wrapped up cesar
> 
> not sure on the source's worth though


http://www.om.net/fr/Saison/101002/Actualites/62106/Adios_y_gracias_Azpi

Welcome to Chelsea, Azpi 



Rush said:


> Read that we've been in for Sturridge. Wouldnt mind that transfer at all. He can play on the wing or up top, would be a good fit and he'd get gametime. Joel, you want to swap Carroll for Sturridge? :side:


No chance. We're looking to play good shit now :side:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Carroll is the white Drogba.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

> MoN: "Fletcher has passed a medical and agreed personal terms. Just trying to do paperwork before noon deadline." #safc”





> MoN confirms #safc are interested in @AJohno_11 "doing all we can to get him to the club."”


Happy with both of these. Fletcher costs more than I'd hoped but he's the striker I'd have liked us to get since the summer began and with Larsson/McClean/Johnson on the wings then he'll surely be getting better supply than he has before. If he links up w/ Sessegnon well too then I'm happy. Now we just need a left back so we can let Richardson go, which is a shame but he's been here 6 or so years. He's been a good player for us and deserves to go back to London if he wants.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

SN0WMAN said:


> enaldo


:kobe2

Still keeping the dream alive of a new CM.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

YES Sahin will be a Liverpool player! Best news I heard all window though why are we trying to get 3m for spearing. If a club is stupid enough to buy him let him go. Still feel we need a striker and a winger before the window shuts


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Read Barca are in for Luiz in reported bid worth 30 million pounds. Not sure if it's true. I saw it on Goal.com last night as well and now this.. 










:downing

Joel, have you watched this Azpi guy before? Is he good? :side:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL he always makes me laugh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He was just trolling. He had to do something in Barcelona. Some advert or something.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, an advert for Nike or something. So what about the Azpi guy, thoughts?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not seen enough. Only seen a bit of him vs Inter last season and YouTube clip which obviously only shows the good parts.

He seems to have a good cross on him. Think he is naturally left footed, but his right foot is very strong (kind of like how Maldini and Nedved were able to use both feet without any trobule). Not lightning, but has decent pace. Apparently he is a bit suspect in defence, so hopefully that improves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in my limited view of azpilicueta, he hasn't kicked on like he was hyped to. i think he ruptured an acl in his knee though, that wouldn't have helped. for what chelsea paid for him though they're getting a good, solid right back who is capable of starting if needed


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

SN0WMAN said:


> enaldo





Renegade™ said:


> :kobe2
> 
> Still keeping the dream alive of a new CM.


you cant always trust what :fergie says, I wouldn't be surprised to see Hector Herrera come in, seems press in mexico think it will happen, but some of them are saying he wont move till january



Also Angelo Henriquez has been given the 32 shirt, last 2 players to wear that shirt...DIOUF and :Tevez


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

'Inter Milan full-back Maicon is being chased by Manchester City, Chelsea and Real Madrid, according to the player's agent.'


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Rush said:


> 23 mil all up (if we buy) is more than worth it for Sahin.


It is. I'd have paid that much. But this is Wenger. :sad:

I hope Coq starts for us now ahead of Diaby and Ramsey. He's much better already.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Both Ramsey and Diaby really impressed me on Saturday.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Like Diaby running towards the player he wanted to pass the ball--before passing, and confusing all our players?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Both Ramsey and Diaby really impressed me on Saturday.


as opposed to what, being more disappointed with their lack of ability?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Linked up nicely with Santi with lots of quick passes had that nice shot that Mignolet stopped going in as well. Gervinho was pretty good as well but he lacks that final pass/shot.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Both Ramsey and Diaby really impressed me on Saturday.


Who needs Sahin when you got those guys. :cool2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lame. Fucking lame.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

If someone offered 30 million for Luiz I would say take it. Good CB but prone to making ridiculous errors once every 2/3 games. The only issue would be the replacement. Finding a good CB this late in the window whilst avoiding astronomical fees will be tough. Unless we shift Ivanovich to permanent CB duty with Terry now that we have a new right back. Even then would want another one.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Razor King said:


> It is. I'd have paid that much. But this is Wenger. :sad:
> 
> I hope Coq starts for us now ahead of Diaby and Ramsey. He's much better already.


I hope Coq gets played at right back. I'm well aware it's not his position. But I think he'd do miles better than Jenkinson. At least Coq can pass a football. Last week Jenkinson played the easy pass nearly every time, and whenever he went for something more incisive, he gave it away. I definitely agree keep Ramsey on the bench. And then Diaby with Arteta in midfield, and Santi as the number 10.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and bluemoon has given the world it's first david villa rumour of the window!

http://forums.bluemoon-mcfc.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=265225

:hb


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Now rumors surfacing that we're targeting Afellay on a loan deal. fpalm

Dunno. Would be better than Walcott on the right I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

arsenal. about 40 mil in sales from 2 of their best players, looking at loan signings.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

affelay would be a decent loan. Better than Walcott.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Affelay hasn't even been making the bench as of late. Tito seems to prefer Tello over him. 

I can definitely see Affelay making an exit, he's not good enough for Barca but too good to be on the bench. I love having him as an option on the bench but he should really be playing in a starting XI.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal back in for M'vila...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Jonny Evans is such a cunt. Why? For ruining Stuart Holden. 

You know if he was healthy, he would have moved this summer with Boltons relegation. 

Could have probably been sold for 5-10m. A proven effective holding midfielder who can pass and win the ball. 

Sucks. Arsenal, United, Chelsea, and Liverpool could use him. A team first player who wouldn't mind sitting on the bench, but someone you could count on if you needed him. 

I would definitely take Holden over Biglia, and Capoue.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Is James Vaughan championship level , Norwich/Everton fans?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Adam Johnson has signed for Sunderland


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Brilliant signing if that's true. Instantly becomes their best player. A boyhood Toon fan signing for the Mackems though, you're a :disdrogba AJ.

Poor move for him personally though (no bias).


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

£6.5m for Azpilicueta is a fucking steal, fantastic piece of business there by Chelsea. Although with the form Ivanovic is in at the moment, I'm not sure if he'll go straight into the starting eleven. I remember being very impressed with him back when he was at Osasuna, to be honest I can't believe neither of the big two in Spain snapped him up, he's miles better than Arbeloa imo.

Arsenal being back in for M'Vila is good news, especially with Song departing, Jack being a crock and Ramsay being shite, we need somebody in the middle of the park. I haven't seen that much of him but I trust Wenger's judgement when it comes to judging talent and getting a good price for him, it's his selling policy I'm iffy on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Is James Vaughan championship level , Norwich/Everton fans?


He's really quick, but only because he needs the speed to chase his first touch.

In all honesty you're better off asking the opinion of a Crystal Palace (where he had a very modest scoring record) fan because he hasn't played much for Norwich, probably due to the fact that he's ALWAYS FUCKING INJURED!

I'll be suprised if you get a full season out of him. He's a very up and at 'em style player, most of his injuries have come from overzealous comedy tackles that he has made without really needing to.

Easily Paul Lambert's worst signing (unless he comes back transformed, I won't hold my breath) at Norwich, especially for £2.5 million. I's a shame you're not taking him on a perm, but who would take the risk of signing such an injury prone player full time? Only us!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Is James Vaughan championship level , Norwich/Everton fans?


Vaughan could easily be PL standard if he can get a run going. I always preferred him over Anichebe when they both broke through.

I always had high hopes for him and was gutted when he was sold to Norwich. It's a shame, he's not injury prone in the sense of Michael Owen pulls the same hamstring every weekend, Vaughan during his time at Everton dislocated a collarbone, severed a foot artery, and a tear in the cartilage and so forth. 

Surely this has to be the year he doesn't get something like that and truly kicks on.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

What makes you think that *Mozza*? Other than having electric pace the guy is very ordinary. Even Crystal Palace fans didn't rate him that highly and they're in the championship!

I know that most fans have a tendency to get carried away with their own team's youth products and I think it may be a case of that.

Vaughan needs to improve his technique and not just his reliability if he's to make at the top as far as I can see.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

> Zenit St. Petersburg have had a €50m bid for Hulk accepted by Porto [LifeSports]. #FCP



Don't know how accurate that is but as a Chelsea fan. meh. If we are still in market for another striker, would much prefer Cavani or Falao (particuarly) not that I think we will get either.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> What makes you think that *Mozza*? Other than having electric pace the guy is very ordinary. Even Crystal Palace fans didn't rate him that highly and they're in the championship!
> 
> I know that most fans have a tendency to get carried away with their own team's youth products and I think it may be a case of that.
> 
> Vaughan needs to improve his technique and not just his reliability if he's to make at the top as far as I can see.


To be completely honest, mate, you are quite possibly right. 

It was just exciting seeing somebody with the pace he had be willing to chase everything down like an over-excited puppy. Also his first goal for Everton as a 16 y.o showed his strikers instinct to get between the defence and keeper and finish. Plus he had a good record for the England unders, he was just a top prospect, he is still only 24 so it's not to late for the lad to turn it around.

I just feel sorry the lad mainly, he showed so much potential for us that whenever he got going he was out for the next 3-6 months and it set him straight back to where the beginning.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the over-excited puppy thing is his biggest problem, it's what has led to his series of knee injuries with us so far. He crocks himself by going in to hard challenges rashly and is way too enthusiastic when making his comebacks from injury, usually leading to strains due to a lack of fitness.

Also, never go by youth level records. Youth football (usually) means nothing in the grand scheme of things. That's not to say that it's a useless exercise and the stars of tommorow can't be spotted at that level, but it's not a consistent guarantee of success down the line.

As for breaking out as a young star, do you not remember Franny Jeffers? Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice...

In other Norwich news, we've just signed Alexander Tettey from Rennes on a two year deal. He's a Norwegian midfielder, other than that I know the best part of fuck all about him. Hopefully a chant will be worked around a tea based advert for him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

http://ow.ly/i/Ss4r/original

^ A sig for Shep 

r.i.p AJ's career though :ex:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

All kicking off. Moses apparently moved now, Johnson to Sunderland.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Vaughan seems to have the strangest injury list , but his knee seems to be a recurring problem. Glad he has some of dat pace , cause thats what we are sorely lacking at the moment. Also read he had a good preseason which boads well.



> •September 2005: Operation to fix knee ligament injury while at Everton
> •April 2007: Suffers severed artery in leg
> •August 2007: Dislocates shoulder
> •March 2008: Undergoes knee surgery
> ...


Di Matteo must really fucking love Mikel, hoping Moses doesn't pull a Shaun Wright Phillips.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> I think the over-excited puppy thing is his biggest problem, it's what has led to his series of knee injuries with us so far. He crocks himself by going in to hard challenges rashly and is way too enthusiastic when making his comebacks from injury, usually leading to strains due to a lack of fitness.
> 
> Also, never go by youth level records. Youth football (usually) means nothing in the grand scheme of things. That's not to say that it's a useless exercise and the stars of tommorow can't be spotted at that level, but it's not a consistent guarantee of success down the line.
> 
> ...


Francis Jeffers, Danny Cadamateri and many more, I've seen many come through who are 'the next Wayne Rooney', just like Jose Baxter. Vaughan was the only one who truly excited me. To be fair, his England unders record was before he become cursed, if he could have carried on he would have went on to replicate that form for the full squad, in my opinion of course.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Well at least Moses was under half the SWP transfer fee. Decent signing, still very young and can cut it at the top flight. Feel that he will do more for the team than Kalou did overall as well. Although Kalou had the advantage of getting late goals relatively often if I recall.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I remember when Chris Brown was Norwich's top goal scorer in the 07-08 pre season. He then went on to score 1 goal in something like 15 games, before soon being shipped off to Preston where his career has reached soaring heights. Make of that what you will.

I reckon if Vaughan _can stay fit_ he will score ten or so goals and maybe create a few for Jordan Rhodes (if you keep him) with his pace. Should be competent at that level without really making any heads turn. Alright signing that's good enough for a team trying to stay up in the championship, unfortunately (for both of us) he's not much more than that. 

Cue James Vaughan finishing the championship season as top scorer with 20+ goals.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> I remember when Chris Brown was Norwich's top goal scorer in the 07-08 pre season. He then went on to score 1 goal in something like 15 games, before soon being shipped off to Preston where his career has reached soaring heights. Make of that what you will.
> 
> I reckon if Vaughan _can stay fit_ he will score ten or so goals and maybe create a few for Jordan Rhodes (if you keep him) with his pace. Should be competent at that level without really making any heads turn. Alright signing that's good enough for a team trying to stay up in the championship, unfortunately (for both of us) he's not much more than that.
> 
> Cue James Vaughan finishing the championship season as top scorer with 20+ goals.


Or a fractured erection and a broken back the night before the first game of the season.

Expect either one Lil'Jimmy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

http://www.chelseafc.com/news-article/article/2899458/title/moses-transfer-completed

Sorted. Welcome to Chelsea, Victor 



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Di Matteo must really fucking love Mikel, hoping Moses doesn't pull a Shaun Wright Phillips.


Every Chelsea manager bar AVB has loved Mikel. And strangely, which manager was the one out the fastest?

They are some similarities between SWP and Moses. Moses really needs to work on his final ball. It was shocking last weekend. But he had the highest successful dribbles in the league last season. He gives us some more pace and also is a strong young man.

Him and Marin give us directness from each flank.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

SWP on his best day couldn't produce the type of ball control that Moses displays on a regular basis, at least the raw talent is there and he's not just another fast but shit type of player.

I think that people will realise that Moses is a hell of a lot better than they are currently giving him credit for. He's not perfect by any means, but a lot of the problems have been down to the players that surround him, up until now. Wigan should have easily beat us by several goals on the two occasions that we played them last season, we couldn't get close to Moses. Unfortunately for Wigan, Connor Sammon and Franco Di Santo were their two main strikers. 

Before anybody says anything I'm not comparing the two players, but does anybody remember what Ronaldo was like before 2006? All step overs and no brains. The potential is certainly there with young Victor.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

It's a bit of a shame. At his age he needs to be playing regular football if he's going to reach his potential which obviously he won't do. How many attacking players can one squad have. Bordering on the ridiculous. 

I'm not entirely disheartened though, he usually gave our defence a torrid time. Wigan are bound to be staring into the abyss now. (inb4 they do the Houdini act again.)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Players for the 3 spots beihnd the striker:

Hazard/Mata/Oscar/Ramires/Marin/Moses

Oscar and Ramires can also play in the 2 spots behind the 3.

I think it's closer to healthy competition, rather than overkill. Got to remember we have a long season on our hands. Mata is due a rest soon says RDM. Marin is injured a lot. Moses will play.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

In terms of Moses not playing he'll probably play alot more than people imagine. he is our only Right Winger in the whole squad. Ramires is a midfielder and even with his great displays this is often exposed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Players for the 3 spots beihnd the striker:
> 
> Hazard/Mata/Oscar/Ramires/Marin/Moses
> 
> ...


Malouda? Is quite a lot but I guess you can't have too much depth.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I wanted Sahin. 

But at 10 million, without a buy clause, he's all yours Liverpool. Steep price for one year. I guess there is talk from some paper that it's actually closer to 20 million for the loan. But it sounded sketchy. Even for Liverpool's transfer policy (Downing/Carroll/Adam lol), paying 20m for a loan deal is ridiculous. Surely, they didn't.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> I wanted Sahin.
> 
> But at 10 million, without a buy clause, he's all yours Liverpool. Steep price for one year. I guess there is talk from some paper that it's actually closer to 20 million for the loan. But it sounded sketchy. Even for Liverpool's transfer policy (Downing/Carroll/Adam lol), paying 20m for a loan deal is ridiculous. Surely, they didn't.


That 10 million includes wages, which, is fair to Real Madrid if they are loaning out a talent like Sahin.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Also

Murmurings Liverpool are very interested in signing Klaas Jan Huntelaar (Via @IndieFootball)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If that happens I am going to :mark: Just need a RW and we may have an outside chance of top 4. Still very unlikely though


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> If that happens I am going to :mark: Just need a RW and we may have an outside chance of top 4. Still very unlikely though


It would be a great signing for the league as a whole. I want it to be true myself!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Joel said:


> Every Chelsea manager bar AVB has loved Mikel. And strangely, which manager was the one out the fastest?


My dislike of Mikel is well documented but there were times against Wigan where he actually looked pretty competent. Funnily enough, he looked at his best when he was pressing up into the opposition half and was willing to go for the more difficult pass rather than the easy option of going back to Terry or Cahill. I don't know whether it's by instruction or just his own lack of confidence/ability but Mikel is at his worst when he camps himself behind the half way line. It just invites pressure.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I was at the Community Shield match and it a testament to how shit Mikel is thought to be that the first time he got the ball, the guy next to me who had obviously been a Chelsea fan for decades

"oh god! not this fucking knob again".

He was perfectly justified when Mikel then gave the ball away about 5 times during the 90 minutes.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> I wanted Sahin.
> 
> But at 10 million, without a buy clause, he's all yours Liverpool. Steep price for one year. I guess there is talk from some paper that it's actually closer to 20 million for the loan. But it sounded sketchy. Even for Liverpool's transfer policy (Downing/Carroll/Adam lol), paying 20m for a loan deal is ridiculous. Surely, they didn't.


Wait a min, so a buy clause isn't included in the Sahin deal? Ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao at the sun

saying everton signed m'biang for 2 mil. arsenal had a(i think) 5 mil bid rejected. come on.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sahin to liverpool has been confirmed :side:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/reds-agree-sahin-deal

:mark: woooooooooo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

massive. allen and sahin will be a ridiculous passing pairing, throw a fit lucas in there and they have one of the best midfields in the league.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

its a shame he cant play city though. 

i fear monday. if carragher is played, we'll surely leak goals. unsure on coates


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Will he leave gerrard or Lucas out? Unless gerrard plays on the right.

Interesting.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Would prefer Stevie to be left out so we can phase him out slowly but still use him quite regularly. Allen Sahin and Lucas could actually be pretty decent 

Seems like we gave Madrid £5m straight up after Arsenal offered only £2m and chances are we are paying him around £100,000 a week which is where that £10m reported figure is from. No buy out clause but meh if things goes well he could join us next season but for now its just good to have a player of his quality here.

Also doubt the Huntalaar stuff is true but man I really wish it was. Would make this the greatest window in recent memory.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

huntelaar has a 17 mil min release clause iirc. plus im not sure schalke are exactly rolling in the cash.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Leave Gerrard out?

Incoming transfer request.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Stevie loves us too much to leave :stuff. Id still have him play a lot but he's not getting any younger. Better of phasing him slightly out for now. 

Also at £17m it would defo be worth a shot. Don't Schalke have Champo league though? May be a stumbling block.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The little boy inside Gerrard wants to join Man United. We all know it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Stevie loves us too much to leave :stuff. Id still have him play a lot but he's not getting any younger. Better of phasing him slightly out for now.
> 
> Also at £17m it would defo be worth a shot. Don't Schalke have Champo league though? May be a stumbling block.


i don't think he'll come. he's 29, seems to enjoy playing for schalke, and they do have champions league. i think huntelaar was floated as a replacement for :suarez2, which obviously isn't happening now

we're linked with selling dzeko to juve for 15 mil and then getting jovetic. i'd like this, i rate jovetic highly and dzeko really doesn't look committed to being 3rd/4th in line, as he shouldn't. problem is we rejected 20 mil from bayern, so i dont see us accepting 15 from juve. idk though, the last bit of the window should be pretty interesting for us.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nope but for say £20m and Rooney we can make him think that way for you. 

:stuff


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The way Rooney is playing I'd swap him for N'GOG.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gerrard should have joined us. We would have dominated with him. He would have had his Premier League medals he craves for too.

Oh well. We won everything without him and he aint winning anything big again, so his loss :jordan2


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Gutted about Sahin joining Liverpool. But I think there was very little point in a deal where there is no buyout clause at the end of the loan period especially given the wonderful talent that he is. If he had been a hit (which I every reason to suspect he would have been) it would have been extremely gutting to see him head back after his loan period. Also if what has been said about the loan fee and Liverpool covering most of his wages is true, then I am not surprised this would have put frugal AW off.

That being said I hope he has got some aces up his sleeve. Just tie up the M'Villa deal asap and then bring in a new defender and that will have to do, for now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Gerrard should have joined us. We would have dominated with him. He would have had his Premier League medals he craves for too.
> 
> Oh well. We won everything without him and he aint winning anything big again, so his loss :jordan2


Eh Hem










DA GOAT Carling Cup > That Champions league thing.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Kid holding the base knows how much it's really worth. They would've taken the Community Shield over that Disney cup. :torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great player by all accounts but will the massive fee be worth it for a simple year loan? Only if they reach Champions League imo, which will be extremely difficult.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How much did they pay for a one year loan? please tell me it isn't over 5m.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

£5m fee then I believe we are paying 80% or so of his wages bringing it up to around £9-10m altogether for the year


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Some think it's close to 10m


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Sahin already been taking that Scouse weed.



> I am looking forward to Anfield because everyone says it is the best stadium in the world.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nice Work Agent Xabi. I see you taught him well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> Sahin already been taking that Scouse weed.


Nah it's just that famous scouse humour.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Maurice Edu to Stoke City.

fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccckkkkkkkk.

Two Americans on Stoke now. That means I have to cheer for them, and want them to do well. 

Edu is a decent player. Curious if he cracks the starting eleven. He just might.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours going round that Nani will be sold, think it will be stupid at this point, it would leave only 2 proper wingers, Young and Valencia


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> How much did they pay for a one year loan? please tell me it isn't over 5m.


BBC says it's £11 million, without a buy-out clause.

I still feel bad for not getting him, but for that price and without a biu-out clause, it's not worth it. For Liverpool, it might because they're trying to get back into the top-4.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Rumours going round that Nani will be sold, think it will be stupid at this point, it would leave only 2 proper wingers, Young and Valencia


My guess is if we will sell him it will be January. Unless some huge offer comes in I don't see why you'd sell now and leave us very short there, with almost no time to find a replacement.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Rumours going round that Nani will be sold, think it will be stupid at this point, it would leave only 2 proper wingers, Young and Valencia


I guess SAF disagrees with you guys about the Man U winger pecking order.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I really want Dembele, such a fine player.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

He looked ridiculous against United, yesterday. He would definitely fit there. So hopefully it doesn't happen.

Nani sold to who?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol Nani getting sold. 










dealtiwithit


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Can Arsenal buy Huntelaar?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Llorente, Tiote, and Navas (if he doesn't cry the moment he's out of Spain).

Take care.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I wish we got those three, but not happening.

Wenger wants to bring in "super quality" players. 

Talk on twitter (i cannot find the original source) is that we're looking at a German. Hoping it's Lars Bender, who can play defensive mid or right back. Just what we need. Schurrle or Kiessling wouldn't be bad, neither. If we're raiding Bayer. :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

schrrule wont be cheap

we've been bidding for him for a while now


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Wish it was Reus but he's just joined Dortmund. Schurrle would be great though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Double post yolo. 

'Sky Sources: Scott Sinclair to join Manchester City from Swansea on Tuesday for £6.2m.'


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Swans should have haggled for more cash.

Don't see the point in selling Nani at this late stage in the window, does not leave much time to sign a new winger and Dembele :troll.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

utter steal. i await the influx of HE'LL NEVER GET A GAME LOL but bobby has pretty much made every player better since joining us. johnson still made just under 100 appearances, and it was attitude that cost him, not lack of ability.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Swans should have haggled for more cash.
> 
> Don't see the point in selling Nani at this late stage in the window, does not leave much time to sign a new winger and Dembele :troll.


Exactly which is why Fergie even said no one else is coming in :fergie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arsenal apparently after some french defender called Yaya Banana.

I'm sure gunner fans are split on that possible signing.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The latest episode of Joey's twitter rants is a great one. 

Glad his move to QPR has worked out for the best, he seems to like it there


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I still hold a hope West Ham can pull off the Carroll signing but I feel Liverpool need him


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

It's clear Rodgers doesn't rate the lad, he's handled the situation poorly from the start. Saying AC was available before even giving him a chance, then a week later saying he'd be crazy to let him leave :hmm: It's been said for weeks and even Martin Tyler on commentary knows the score, saying he only wants to leave for Newcastle. Think West Ham gave up the fight when AC said no. Pardew now saying its down the the boards. Liverpool can either sell to us, or keep an unhappy and unwanted player on high wages for however long. 

Hopefully we can bring him in this week. We need a striker, someone who can bully teams. A very different player to Ba/Cisse.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ba did pretty well bullying luiz

by killing him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> Think West Ham gave up the fight when AC said no. Pardew now saying its down the the boards. Liverpool can either sell to us, or keep an unhappy and unwanted player on high wages for however long.


Yeah I am not surprised he said no to WH but its a shame he did...Newcastle would do really well to get him back (Y)


----------



## PVP|FTW (Aug 26, 2012)

I think Carroll would do very well back at Newcastle but even better at West Ham. Carroll would fit Big Sam's style of play and really work well there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:fergie was apparently at the Saint-Etienne game today to watch Kurt Zouma, who is an absolutely incredible CB prospect.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

PVP|FTW said:


> I think Carroll would do very well back at Newcastle but even better at West Ham. Carroll would fit Big Sam's style of play and really work well there.


we certainly needed that at the weekend I just think he might bankrupt the club if came for eg the loan fee and wages! :sad:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> :fergie was apparently at the Saint-Etienne game today to watch Kurt Zouma, who is an absolutely incredible CB prospect.


Cool fucking name, shocked i have not came across this lad on FM.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sinclair is a steal for the price he went for. Great business by City replacing Johnson with Sinclair and making a neat profit in the process. Bit confused why Sinclair was so eager to move when he said he left Chelsea for Swansea to guarantee first team opportunities and now he's moving to a club who have already said he'll be a squad player. Can't see it helping his chances of an England call up but who knows why :roy picks his squads. Great moves for Rodwell and Sinclair but only if they get the chances to break into the first team which I imagine they will get.*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

City have done good business and have not overpaid for the english lads like they did a couple seasons back when they signed milner, barry and lescott (who don't get me wrong is a very good defender now)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Zouma's good on FM, surprised you haven't seen him yet as he usually develops very well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> City have done good business and have not overpaid for the english lads like they did a couple seasons back when they signed milner, barry and lescott (who don't get me wrong is a very good defender now)


They're not naive around transfers anymore, plus they are champions so clubs will give them more respect in discussions.

Starting to think we are done in the window, which isn't good. But we've spent over £80m, so it's understandable. Everyone we have bought this window has been 23 and under, so we're looking long term. But still feel a striker and central midfielder short. Oh well.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Chelsea have also done good imo also even with the money spent, i did half expect roman to get a striker in but if torres is finally hitting form may not need one plus chelsea ain't ones to shy away from the January window if needed. Think the Hazard signing alone would make me happy if i was a chelsea fan.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Vader13 said:


> Zouma's good on FM, surprised you haven't seen him yet as he usually develops very well.


I just reinstalled FM so I know who I am going to buy!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Chelsea aren't a case of what they have brought in but they what they haven't. Letting your best player over the last god knows how many years go for free and not replacing him at all is madness to me. I know they spent £50m on Torres but surely it's obvious he isn't to be relied on to contribute enough goals to win you the league. He wouldn't be an issue if he had competition but there's literally only him and Sturridge and Sturridge is absolute trash right now. Torres will get goals this season with the service he has but a player like Falcao could likely get double that amount with the same service. I seriously wonder if the people who think Torres is back to form have actually watched any Chelsea games this season because he hasn't been good despite getting on the scoresheet. That Lukaku guy who West Brom signed seems like a straight replacement for Drogba with his power and technical ability but I guess they beat you to it :terry. Still that big DM problem too that hasn't been solved.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't think Torres will ever go back to his old self but he does seem to have gained some confidence back. At least he's having some moments of brilliance that last season he probably would have had a heart attack at if the ball came to him at that point .

Im not sure what to do with him tbh. He's looking ok and could at least be half decent again as long as his confidence keeps rising. If they outright replace him I see him becoming useless very quickly again. Not even good as a decent backup. Just outright usless. Really and truly holding onto Lukaku and giving him a bit more gametime would have been the best thing to do IMO.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sticking with Torres as first choice for a season isn't the worst move but having no reserve to him is a terrible plan, especially when you let Lukaku go out on loan.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel just wants to BUY THE LEAGUE. 

Knows his team can't develop their youngsters like we can. :rvp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ryan DEBUT CHAMPIONS LEAGUE WINNING Bertrand will show you!

And maybe Josh one day. And that one other guy :argh:


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Sturridge isn't that bad, tbh. He hasn't even had an opportunity to play centrally this season. At least give him a chance to prove himself when he's not asked to play on a wing. Hopefully Moses and Marin can fill that role and Sturridge can be used as the main striker in less important matches.

We do need another backup, though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If it comes down to it we can just recall back lukaku 

im guessing we included a buyback option

and in the case of drogba, he was awesome, he was a proven scorer, but the fact is, even in his prime, chelsea has never been much of a striker team. even in the days of Jose when we first won the title in a double, we werent too big on the whole strikers deal

for fucks sake, our top scorer in 2004 to 2006 when we won the premier league TWICE was Frank Lampard! The fact is, we've always been a team that more or less scored through a combined team, not just a single striker. What I will miss from Drogba is his ability to score HUGE goals when needed, but its almost impossible to be on the look in the market for a guy with the description "Enjoys scoring in Champions league finals and FA cup finals"

Honestly, even looking at our first few games this year and the games last season, very few of our goals came from strikers. Our defence wont stop scoring for some reason. Drogba was damn near shit in the league near the end

I'll miss the crap out of that guy, but honestly, it was time to let go. And by next year Lukaku will come good (remember it took drogba a while to settle into the premier league too), and we will have our new bigtime striker. For now, i think our team can put the ball in the net and Sturridge and Torres are pretty good

Falcao will cost around 35 to 40 mill and after our last couple of strikers, i dont think we're so crazy on the whole 'dropping stupid money on strikers' deal


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Redead said:


> Falcao will cost around 35 to 40 mill and after our last couple of strikers, i dont think we're so crazy on the whole 'dropping stupid money on strikers' deal


If I remember correctly, Atletico bought Falcao for 40 million.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Modric having a Medical at Madrid today it seems.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Redead, the last time we won the league Drogba banged in 29 (league) goals for us. The game has evolved a lot more since 2004-2006. A lot of teams are better than they were back then. And we don't have Mourinho in charge anymore. We need a striker who is going to get us over 20 league goals if we want to challenege.

Edit: LOOOOOOOL. Spurs have bascially agreed a deal to become Madrid's feeder club after the Modric sale. Small time club.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Lyon have resigned Steed Malbranque


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Not seen that name in years.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Not seen that name in years.


same, was surprised Lyon would sign him but a 1 year contract is not a really biggie and a good back up player


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Edit: LOOOOOOOL. Spurs have bascially agreed a deal to become Madrid's feeder club after the Modric sale. Small time club.


The man speaks the truth



> As part of the deal, the two clubs have signed a "partnership agreement" which will lead to collaboration "in respect of players, coaching, best practices and commercial relationships".


R.I.P Spurs.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I once heard a rumour that Steed wasn't much of a steed at all as he had a tiny penis.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I once heard a rumour that Steed wasn't much of a steed at all as he had a tiny penis.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

It appears that M'Vila is heading to Tottenham. Would be a super signing for them honestly.

We don't need him per se. We have super, super Diaby. :jose


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

also rumours spurs are now back in for Lloris


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

That deal on face value will have us saying Spurs are now a small club again (when were they big?) But in truth, it could work very well for them, Real madrid have some cracking players that they don't know what to do with, and Spurs could bag these players on loan which will boost them greatly, the Centra back Varane comes to mine.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

No biggie on Spurs being Madrid's prime player-donor. We're already unofficially Barca's feeder club. :wenger


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> No biggie on Spurs being Madrid's prime player-donor. We're already unofficially Barca's feeder club. :wenger


Also cheif scout in Manchester :wenger


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WWE_TNA said:


> Also cheif scout in Manchester :wenger


Let's see...

- Wenger scouts Hazard; Chelsea come in.
- Wenger WANTS Mata; Chelsea show their balls.

The worst ones:

- Wenger scouts Vertonghen; Spurs buy him.
- Wenger interested in M'Vila; looks to be a Lane'r.
- Wenger to get Sahin; Mou fucks him.

Let's not forget all the scouting he's done for the Manchester clubs, as you said.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cavani has signed a new contract with a 44 mil release clause


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Alot more respect for Cavani now he's really committed to Napoli, Could play for pretty much anyone in the world and be a top earner.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tap up Falcao on Friday then :terry


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Bananas said:


> I once heard a rumour that Steed wasn't much of a steed at all as he had a tiny penis.





ALEXHUMPH said:


>


omg! haha!

Spurs will open the chequebook now!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Apparently Spurs and Lyon have agreed on a fee for Lloris.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

God™ said:


> Apparently Spurs and Lyon have agreed on a fee for Lloris.


would be a great player for Spurs and if they get M'Vila then a stronger team


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

We've made a bid for Schweinsteiger and Fellaini. :cool2


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Razor King said:


> We've made a bid for Schweinsteiger and Fellaini. :cool2


HP sauce?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> We've made a bid for Schweinsteiger and Fellaini. :cool2


Wake up buddy. You seem to have fallen into a very deep sleep.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

there is literally 0% chance of schweinsteiger going to arsenal, Bebe has got a better chance of scoring 30 goals this season


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It would make no sense whatsoever Bastian going to them.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Relax guys, pretty sure Razor King was just :trolling around. Hell who needs Fellaini when you got the GOAT Diaby in the middle? :troll


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Jeez, didn't the smiley at the end give it all away? Heard it off Twitter, so just thought would post it around.

Why would Schweinsteiger of all people want to quit CL Finalist Bayern to come to top-4 champions Arsenal? :wenger

Fellaini would come if we bid 25 million for him. I won't mind. In fact, I'd also send Ramsey there on loan but...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Razor King said:


> Jeez, didn't the smiley at the end give it all away? Heard it off Twitter, so just thought would post it around.
> 
> *Why would Schweinsteiger of all people want to quit CL Finalist Bayern to come to top-4 champions Arsenal? :wenger*
> 
> Fellaini would come if we bid 25 million for him. I won't mind. In fact, I'd also send Ramsey there on loan but...


Because bottlers will bottle :jordan2


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Because bottlers will bottle :jordan2


Not with super, super quality Ze Diaby. :jose


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I remember Diaby's own goal at Old trafford that was a strange one. :fergie


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I read Wenger's interview and he was applauding Diaby's defensive abilities. :sad: Wenger needs to change his glasses.




WWE_TNA said:


> I remember Diaby's own goal at Old trafford that was a strange one. :fergie


It's the same match where Arshavin scored a blinder, right?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> I read Wenger's interview and he was applauding Diaby's defensive abilities. :sad: Wenger needs to change his glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and RVP? scored a late offside goal and wenger was sent to the stands.

Also the wenger no tambourine gif was born.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

That's not the first time Diaby has scored an own goal. He's scored quite some. I don't know why Wenger loves him so much. He was saying Diaby is the first name on the French teamsheet when he's fit. fpalm


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> That's not the first time Diaby has scored an own goal. He's scored quite some. I don't know why Wenger loves him so much. He was saying Diaby is the first name on the French teamsheet when he's fit. fpalm


Good managers play mind games with their players. He may be of the mind that Diaby can play better and improve if he feels confident, thus Wenger says such things not for us but for him.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rumours going round that city are getting Nastasic from Fiorentina for €12m + Savic


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

What a name, not a patch on Yaya Banana or Kurt Zouma like.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Anark said:


> Good managers play mind games with their players. He may be of the mind that Diaby can play better and improve if he feels confident, thus Wenger says such things not for us but for him.


This isn't 2004. Wenger's mind games don't work anymore, sadly.

We need to start Coquelin. He is better than Diaby. Currently, it's Coquelin >>>>>>>> Diaby >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ramsey. Yes, Coquelin isn't proven, but playing with Arteta will help him and he is good technically and works very hard. This would also free Arteta a bit.

Fuck, I'm inserting this into my sig.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I wish Diaby was as good in the air as Fellaini. There's no reason he shouldn't be, apart from the fact that he's a bit of a whimp.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

united_07 said:


> rumours going round that city are getting Nastasic from Fiorentina for €12m + Savic


Wouldn't €16m + Savic be a fairer deal for Fiorentina?

They should be compensated for taking Savic.


----------



## PVP|FTW (Aug 26, 2012)

Anark said:


> Wouldn't €16m + Savic be a fairer deal for Fiorentina?
> 
> They should be compensated for taking Savic.


I agree, it doesn't sound like a fair deal.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> West Ham manager Sam Allardyce says he does not expect the club to be busy in the final few days of the transfer window.
> 
> The Hammers have brought in nine new players this summer and parted ways with the same number as Allardyce reshuffled his squad in preparation for the club's return to the Premier League.
> 
> ...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Anark said:


> Wouldn't €16m + Savic be a fairer deal for Fiorentina?
> 
> They should be compensated for taking Savic.


Nastastic?.. ummm Any good? cant say i've senn much or heard of the fela.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

*From Goal.com*



> Marek Hamsik will remain with Napoli this season despite rumours linking him with Chelsea and Manchester City, according to his agent.


:mark: if we get him. A tad surprised he hasn't made a move yet. He'd slot into any team in the world IMO.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

united_07 said:


> rumours going round that city are getting Nastasic from Fiorentina for €12m + Savic


Horrible rumour. Why would they pay extra and let Savic go? Savic is already a good defender with more potential, Nastatic has the potential to be great. That deal doesn't make sense and is probably bs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't really want Hamsik, tbh. Wasn't too impressed with him when he played against us, which confirmed opinions I heard that he doesn't really step up to big games.

Plus, we're stocked in that area now. Falcao on the other hand...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Horrible rumour. Why would they pay extra and let Savic go? *Savic is already a good defender* with more potential, Nastatic has the potential to be great. That deal doesn't make sense and is probably bs.


WHAT

Also, I am shocked that in the days of FM I haven't heard of a prospect in a top league however I've never heard of Nastacic in my life. Then again Serie A isn't a top league....

:torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

roman needs to liberate the following:

1) Falcao from a life of slavery, low wages, no trophies, Atletico and la liga
2) Atletico from massive debt and overspending on players
3) Modric from la liga and playing with the reserves and the Madrid under 21s
4) Sahin from playing in liverpool, the europa league, and being wasted by madrid
5) Liverpool from ever having a feeling of ambition or that they can ever attract any good players ever again

Roman, that guy is a saint


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Redead said:


> roman needs to liberate the following:
> 
> 1) Falcao from a life of slavery, low wages, no trophies, Atletico and la liga


hate to be that guy but










:kobe3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Not to mention he's gonna have the SuperCup to add to that soon :vince2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

any truth in the rumours that Nani/Anderson about to leave Man Utd? Nani to Zenit for £25m I am reading on Twitter


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Most people don't get just how good Falcao is. The guy is a ridiculously good striker and probably the best pure striker on the planet. 

Where ever he ends up next I'm sure he will cause havoc, just happy he will never end up at Real Madrid.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Nani to Zenit for £25m I am reading on Twitter


Fucking get rid and buy Fellaini with that. We need a midfield beast.

And a random centre back that no one's heard of with the spare change.

:fergie


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Selling Nani and buying Fellaini is not the answer.

Keeping Nani and buying Dembele is :fergie


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Tenacious.C. said:


> Fucking get rid and buy Fellaini with that. We need a midfield beast.
> 
> And a random centre back that no one's heard of with the spare change.
> 
> :fergie


would 25m be enough for Fellaini


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rubbish rumours about Nani and Anderson. Can't see either leaving tbh. It's just Twitter rumours too, which have less legitimacy than THE SUN and TRIBALFOOTBALL.

:lmao @ Modric joining Real. I guess Alonso, Lass, Khedira, Granero, Kaka, Ozil isn't enough? With the fact Albiol can play as a DM too? Jesus what a squad they have.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Too bad Real Madrid have already lost the league :side:


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Renegade™ said:


> Rubbish rumours about Nani and Anderson. Can't see either leaving tbh. It's just Twitter rumours too, which have less legitimacy than THE SUN and TRIBALFOOTBALL.
> 
> :lmao @ Modric joining Real. I guess Alonso, Lass, Khedira, Granero, Kaka, Ozil isn't enough? With the fact Albiol can play as a DM too? Jesus what a squad they have.


Real Madrid look unbeatable to me.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

How Spurs didn't ask for Kaka or Granero to be included in with a loan deal is beyond me.

33 million plus Kaka for a year...sounds sweet to me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Fargerov said:


> Real Madrid look unbeatable to me.


Tell that to Getafe :troll


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Tell that to Getafe :troll


enaldo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Getafe performs great against Barca and Madrid, I remember that Getafe ended Barca's unbeaten run last season.



Joel said:


> Don't really want Hamsik, tbh. Wasn't too impressed with him when he played against us, which confirmed opinions I heard that he doesn't really step up to big games.
> 
> Plus, we're stocked in that area now. Falcao on the other hand...


Hamsik has scored 6-8 goals against Juventus.

Just cause he didn't perform against Chelsea doesn't mean he doesn't step up in big games.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Getafe performs great against Barca and Madrid, I remember that Getafe ended Barca's unbeaten run last season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juventus were nothing but a joke for a good few years before last season.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Don't really want Hamsik, tbh. Wasn't too impressed with him when he played against us, which confirmed opinions I heard that he doesn't really step up to big games.
> 
> Plus, we're stocked in that area now. Falcao on the other hand...


I don't really know his record in big games, but I think he's really a great midfielder. He's capable of scoring goals here and there too which bodes well with our system. Have been a fan of his since I started watching him a few seasons ago.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seems we've told Liverpool if they want Sturridge either give us £25m or fuck off. I approve this (Y)

Sturridge would be a fool to leave now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Don't see us paying that. Hopefully we look abroad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol sturridge being worth 25 mil


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

25 mil is too much. Would only give around 15-20 mil.

Looks as though Dempsey might be heading to Sunderland.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Juventus were nothing but a joke for a good few years before last season.


Scored 2 against them last season.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

looks like spearing is off for 3mil
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ing-set-3m-Bolton-move.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

:hb


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

3mil for spearing is good. Good move for him considering he is so far down the pecking order.

Should get rid of Adam and downing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HEISENBERG said:


> looks like spearing is off for 3mil
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ing-set-3m-Bolton-move.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
> 
> :hb


Yes yes yes yes! Totally useless player amazed we even got that much for him. Btw 25m for sturridge? This is why buying English players is dumb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sturridge is not worth 25 mill, we basically priced him out of the market. but if someone is dumb enough to pay it, fine with me. I'd take that 25 mill and buy schurrle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Would love that Spearing stuff to be true. Best possible move for everyone involved. 

Also fuck Sturridge for £25m. We are suppposed to be the ones making Chelsea pay stupid amounts.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...lka-China-future-doubt.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Well we do need another striker :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nastasic for 9 mil + savic sounds on. woo


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

We could still do with bringing some more heads in, Schurrle/Navas + Tiote/Fellani please Arsene.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Former Chelsea strikers Didier Drogba and Nicolas Anelka could be sold by China's Shanghai Shenhua due to an escalating equity stake row among shareholders, local media reported.
> Chairman Zhu Jun, who holds a 28.5% stake, would only pay his share of the club's daily costs if his demands for greater control were not met, according to the China Daily.
> Zhu currently controls the Chinese Super League club along with five state-owned enterprises after becoming a shareholder in 2007.
> The agreement was that if he invested $23.6 million over two years, his stake would increase to more than 70 percent, the newspaper reported.
> ...


looooooool


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Id have our Drog back any day of the week.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Julio Cesar to QPR :lmao


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Liverpool boss Brendan Rodgers is lining up a last-minute swoop for Chelsea striker Daniel Sturridge.
> 
> Rodgers will have to pull off a massive clear-out at Anfield to get the proposed £15million deal done though.
> 
> ...


I don't believe the mirror though LOL


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

AC Milan going for Bojan and Bendtner 

GOATS GOTTA GOAT


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Swansea and City can't agree Sinclair fee according to Graeme Bailey of SSN


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mancini won't be happy with marwood.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think we might be taking this new don't budge from what we want to pay policy a bit too far if we wont give swansea an extra 1.8 mil


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

marca suggests that tito is having trouble finding a spot for Cesc.

i am going to completely pretend like this is a huge deal, and that Cesc is going to be sold back to us. :mark:

irrational thoughts :mark:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

You not think city have backed out and wanting to use the sinclair money for a bigger signing?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Not think city have backed out and wanting to use the sinclair money for a bigger signing?


doubtful. the only other deals i can possibly see us completing are the nastasic, javi garcia and maybe jovetic, dependent on dzeko. sinclair is worth the 8 mil, but it seems penny pinching (lol) might have cost us a good squad player who helps our english quota. don't be surprised if marwood isn't at the club next season, cos eventually bobby gets what he wants, in terms of staff


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mikey Damage said:


> marca suggests that tito is having trouble finding a spot for Cesc.
> 
> i am going to completely pretend like this is a huge deal, and that Cesc is going to be sold back to us. :mark:
> 
> irrational thoughts :mark:


I'd take him back. I'd also give them Ramsey and Diaby for him. Also, they can take Chamakh too. And, Squillaci too. :cool2

Another irrational deal: We want Dzeko.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

So according to twitter, Fabregas Kaka M'vila Dzeko Tiote Schwienstiger Llorente are all signing before Friday. Get in! :artest2


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Apparently Cayabe to Arsenal is a done deal..how many times have these 'done deal' never actually happen..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Newcastle is pushing for a top 4 spot

they have no reason to sell their squad unless its for great money


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

strange sinclair is not going and the fee seemed good £6.2m


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> marca suggests that tito is having trouble finding a spot for Cesc.
> 
> i am going to completely pretend like this is a huge deal, and that Cesc is going to be sold back to us. :mark:
> 
> irrational thoughts :mark:


I've never seen a player so confused as what to do. Most of the Cesc doesn't even look like he knows how to play football on the pitch. 

Cesc is failing hard at Barca, I doubt we will ever sell him though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> marca suggests that tito is having trouble finding a spot for Cesc.
> 
> i am going to completely pretend like this is a huge deal, and that Cesc is going to be sold back to us. :mark:
> 
> irrational thoughts :mark:


Marca is extremely pro-madrid, most likely just trying to create trouble at Barca


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what is the weird infatuation that milan have with loan deals. bojan on loan, :lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

RockCold said:


> Apparently Cayabe to Arsenal is a done deal..how many times have these 'done deal' never actually happen..


Let me guess... twitter?



Redead said:


> Newcastle is pushing for a top 4 spot
> 
> they have no reason to sell their squad unless its for great money


^ 100x this. 

Won't stop our entire squad being linked with every club in the world though.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Italy is just weird with transfers anyway, co-owned deals, lots of loans between top clubs.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This is a pretty cool story , even if it is Uefalona :messi

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-latin-america-19395252


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Theo has rejected a new contract, Liverpool definitely interested apparently.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Dembele off to spurs? sigh.

:terry1


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Dembele off to spurs? sigh.
> 
> :terry1


Madrid were interested in him, what a coincidence.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So I expect to see him off to Madrid within a few years. Spurs are real madrid's feeder club ique2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Can we get ten million for theo?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

City are in for Theo?! Lulz. Take him. 

We are apparently in for Dzeko. Swap deal?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

If Villa could get 20 odd million for :downing anything is possible.

Don't know who would buy him . Only team I could see needing a good wide player/ being a big enough club is Liverpool.

I don't see why he would go to city when he would just be taking Johnson's place on the bench.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If i was city i'd have just payed an extra mil or 2 and got Sinclair.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Falcao to Chelsea is trending, 99% sure its just pretty damn good trolling, but if it turns out to be true...


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Falcao to Chelsea is trending, 99% sure its just pretty damn good trolling, but if it turns out to be true...


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

What would :torres think?

In seriousness, it Wont happen, even if I want it too


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lmao @ Arsenal fans on twitter thinking they will get their almighty saviour Cesc back.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

EGame said:


> Lmao @ Arsenal fans on twitter thinking they will get their almighty saviour Cesc back.


But with team mates like Song, RVP and Walcott he'll love it there...
Oh wait........


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jol confirmed to the BBC that a bid has been accepted from Spurs, £15m for Dembele.

Why the fuck are we not all over this? Fuck sake.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Jol confirmed to the BBC that a bid has been accepted from Spurs, £15m for Dembele.
> 
> Why the fuck are we not all over this? Fuck sake.



Honest answer? Fergie/Utd are pretty useless at buying/not buying CM's.

It's very fucking annoying to say the least.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Great move by Spurs.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lloris for £13m and Dembele for £15m. Going for Willian now too :no:

I hate Spurs!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Fulham's website is now saying Dembele is having a medical at the moment, so cant see any other clubs making bids


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Honest answer? Fergie/Utd are pretty useless at buying/not buying CM's.
> 
> It's very fucking annoying to say the least.


:fergie

Something tells me he wont be as good at Spurs though but who knows. Stil a great move for them at £15m. Was that his release clause or something? Thought Fulham would try hold out for more. Especially since Dempsey seems likely to go too.


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Fergie's waiting for Zenit to shell out for 










So he can buy...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol what a waste. 

AVB will find a way to fuck it up. Guaranteed. 

Dembele/Sigurdsson/Van der Vaart/Parker could make a very good midfield combinations.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dembele goes for 15 million and we pay 20 million for song. 

enaldo


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Thought Song was £15m as well?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> Dembele/Sigurdsson/Van der Vaart/Parker could make a very good midfield combinations.


Don't forget "free role" Bale :redknapp


Dembele's wiki is all over the place. 

Moussa Sidi Yaya Dembélé (born 16 July 1987) is a Belgian footballer who currently plays as a attacking midfielder for Tottenham Hotspur in the Premier League.
Current Club: Manchester United

:lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Thought Song was £15m as well?


19 million euro to be exact. 

Still though Dembele is probably better than him in every way. enaldo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> 19 million euro to be exact.
> 
> Still though Dembele is probably better than him in every way. enaldo


except Dembele is not a defensive midfielder who can cover at centre back


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd still take Fellaini over Dembele if given the choice, he'd probably cost at least £10m extra though.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

@Egame I do believe I read that Van der vaart is on the way out? Not sure where I saw it so worth keeping an eye on.

Thats more great business by Spurs to get Dembele and Lloris as it seems, God I hate them.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

EGame said:


> Dembele goes for 15 million and we pay 20 million for song.
> 
> enaldo


*Song was poor at Arsenal because he was a defensive liability but at Barca, he should fit right in. Of course he wont be a stand out in the team but he can easily fit the Yaya Toure role of the fringe player who fills in whenever needed and does a world class job.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

currently looks like chelsea's final major target is andre schurrle

i would mark so hard if we could get him. I love the germans and i believe he has immense potential as well as a fantastic workrate


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Dembele is scary good.

Good buy for spurs.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

wheelin' dealin' Levy is in his element in the last week of the transfer window!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

im not liking the competition making these good buys.

arsenal better pull a rabbit out of the hat here in teh final few days.

Dempsey has rejected Sunderland. Really thinking he's holding out for someone like Arsenal.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

remains to be seen if dembele is the same standard with better players than at fulham, or if he just stood out. a very good player however who i enjoy watching a lot, great to see players from the 'smaller' teams take on other teams.

Update on Nastasic to #mcfc from Di Marzio: Everything sorted except an agreement between Savic and Fiorentina. Deal could be done today.

Di Marzio (reputable transfer expert at Sky Italia) also says #mcfc and Maicon have agreed terms, now it's just haggling over the price.

pretty interested in these two.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Any last minute transfers?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

^You mean deadline day transfers?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh the joy of deadline day.

Expecting surprises.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Italian media are saying Berbatov is in Italy to sign for Fiorentina today

Also Anderson on his instagram page said Nani is staying


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Gutted Savic is leaving City.

He was a shining beacon of hope to all United fans.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Shame, I kind of wanted to see how Fulham would do with this team intact but I guess they just couldn't refuse such an offer. Great buy for Spurs, Dembele is an absolute beast.



just1988 said:


> *Song was poor at Arsenal because he was a defensive liability but at Barca, he should fit right in. Of course he wont be a stand out in the team but he can easily fit the Yaya Toure role of the fringe player who fills in whenever needed and does a world class job.*


Song was poor at Arsenal, what? Along with RVP he was very important last season.



IrishViper said:


> @Egame I do believe I read that Van der vaart is on the way out? Not sure where I saw it so worth keeping an eye on.
> 
> Thats more great business by Spurs to get Dembele and Lloris as it seems, God I hate them.


If Lloris goes to Spurs for 12m which is being reported then....what the fuck? Why are no other teams all over that deal? I always expected Lloris to go for like 20m considering how young and awesome he is. 

VDV has been linked with his old club HSV for a few days now, I kind of expect it to happen now Dembele has arrived.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Dempsey isn't good enough for Arsenal. We don't need him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Dempsey isn't good enough for Arsenal. We don't need him.


this. i dont understand the diatribe that he would improve arsenal. maybe their bench.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

City looking to continue their hunt to have an itch in their team by signing Matija Nastasic from Fiorentina. Reportedly around £12 million.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I doubt we'll buy again this window. Still a striker short of a complete squad. If Torres or Sturridge get injured, we have no sub. Talk is that Moses would play up front if it came to that. But his goal record is poor. I guess that's where Hulk would have come in. Right winger that can also play up front. Oh well. Just will have to trsut Victor if the worst comes to worst.

Shame we couldn't have sold Torres and brought in Falcao or Cavani as well as shifting Essien/Meireles and bringing in Witsel. Those two would have made us challengers with the potential to win the whole thing. 

But, £81m has been spent on young talent. The money has been invested brilliantly. Think for once we've done a great job. Only Hazard and Oscar have been over £10m. Hazard is looking a class act and will only get better. Because of this, we have the chance to integrate Oscar in slowly. Very exciting times for Chelsea.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> I doubt we'll buy again this window. Still a striker short of a complete squad. If Torres or Sturridge get injured, we have no sub. Talk is that Moses would play up front if it came to that. But his goal record is poor. I guess that's where Hulk would have come in. Right winger that can also play up front. Oh well. Just will have to trsut Victor if the worst comes to worst.
> 
> Shame we couldn't have sold Torres and brought in Falcao or Cavani as well as shifting Essien/Meireles and bringing in Witsel. Those two would have made us challengers with the potential to win the whole thing.
> 
> But, £81m has been spent on young talent. The money has been invested brilliantly. Think for once we've done a great job. Only Hazard and Oscar have been over £10m. Hazard is looking a class act and will only get better. Because of this, we have the chance to integrate Oscar in slowly. Very exciting times for Chelsea.


This. This sums up my mindset perfectly, Except I'd keep meireles and shift Benayoun, Malouda aswell.


Athletic Club de Bilbao release a statement saying Javi Martinez had no permission to fly to Munich, the shits getting thick in that one!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ac milan trying to get de jong, on loan of course, so they can sign him for nothing at the end of the season. i presume we'll tell them to fuck off. nastasic coming in has me excited, it's a shame savic will likely be going the other way permanently. i wanted to see us mould him into something special, but instead, we've shattered his confidence and shunted him for another new potential star (next vidic, alright). but obviously it's not my call :side:

would love to see an experienced cb like howedes or garay come in for about 10 mil (not those two specifically but 24-26 yo age bracket) and then i reckon we're pretty much set everywhere. last few days also depend on who leaves (dzeko) if others (jovetic) get a major play in the dying hours.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> this. i dont understand the diatribe that he would improve arsenal. *maybe their bench.*


That's why I want to bring him. He would be quality coming off the bench because we don't have any direct attackers from the bench. He could be that. Plus, he can play as a striker, CAM, and RF/LF--so it's a bonus. He's not great but he's better than Chamakh to come off the bench.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

We still have big bad Nicky B though :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dempsey really needs to move or he'll have to do some serious back tracking. Burning bridges at your current club while no bids have come in is not the wisest move. 

Doesn't look like we'll be bringing anyone else in. The fact Debuchy wanted to sign and we couldn't stump up the money is extremely depressing. As well as being one inevitable Steven Taylor injury away from having Mike Williamson in the team makes me a :sadpanda We'll probably just about survive up front but it's not ideal. I just fear we may get left behind as everyone else is strengthening. Our 1st 11 is good but with 4 competitions to juggle we'll need all the help we can get.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dempsey would easily walk into that Arsenal side right now.


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

Dimitar Berbatov between Fiorentina,Fulham and Juventus.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Not sure Fiore could afford his wage demands. They're the one that need him the most tho.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Dempsey would easily walk into that Arsenal side right now.


Over who? Dempsey certainly isn't a bad player, but I can't see him meshing with Arsenal's style well enough. The guy isn't the most technically gifted player, and wouldn't suit our passing style.

I think people have the wrong idea with Dempsey. They see him as a midfielder that gets lots and lots of goals. When the reality is he played most of last season as a striker. People used to have the same confusion with Tim Cahill. Granted Dempsey is better than Cahill ever was, but I still don't see him as an Arsenal player.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Dempsey really needs to move or he'll have to do some serious back tracking. Burning bridges at your current club while no bids have come in is not the wisest move.
> 
> Doesn't look like we'll be bringing anyone else in. The fact Debuchy wanted to sign and we couldn't stump up the money is extremely depressing. As well as being one inevitable Steven Taylor injury away from having *Mike Williamson* in the team makes me a :sadpanda We'll probably just about survive up front but it's not ideal. I just fear we may get left behind as everyone else is strengthening. Our 1st 11 is good but with 4 competitions to juggle we'll need all the help we can get.


What happened? I thought he was pretty decent in the first season you guys came back to the Premier League. Him and Coloccini seemed solid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dembele to spuds done


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> What happened? I thought he was pretty decent in the first season you guys came back to the Premier League. Him and Coloccini seemed solid.


He does well for himself considering he can't do anything you'd need to be a competent footballer. Looks like bambi on ice with a ball at his feet, can't head a ball even though he's 6 foot 4 when for some reason we aim every set piece towards him (will never score in a million years) and resorts to wrestling instead of actually trying to defend, which means he gives away a shed load of penalties. 

Other than that he's fine :side:


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Dembele can be a class signing for Spurs, providing they dont over-spend on him. £15m sounds fair enough in todays price range. Has Sahin been confirmed to Liverpool yet?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Bayern sign Martinez. 

Bayern looking real good right now, their singing this window have been fantastic.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

LOL at Theo Walcott thinking he's worth 100k p/w.



EGame said:


> Bayern sign Martinez.
> 
> Bayern looking real good right now, their singing this window have been fantastic.


Really been hitting dem highnotes.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A lot of pressure on Bayern to win something then.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

There's pressure on Bayern to win everything, every year though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fair point. A lot of investment has been put in this summer though. And the squad is fantastic. So to end up without a trophy again would be near disastrous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

marwood not at the cl draw tomorrow apparently, CORPORATE VIEIRA will be in attendance. last minute deals, gogogogogo


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Joel said:


> Fair point. A lot of investment has been put in this summer though. And the squad is fantastic. So to end up without a trophy again would be near disastrous.


We would be fine if it wasn't for your 'heroic' performance at the final. enaldo
Seriously though, I can see us winning the Bundesliga but reaching the CL final for the third time in 4 years sounds too good to be true, to be honest. We'll see though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> We would be fine if it wasn't for your 'heroic' performance at the final. enaldo
> Seriously though, I can see us winning the Bundesliga but reaching the CL final for the third time in 4 years sounds too good to be true, to be honest. We'll see though.


When something has been decided, it has been decided. That's the only reason Bayern lost.

I think you'll get the better of Dortmund this year too. Maybe Dortmund will do better in the CL this season, which will see their league form suffer a bit.

United got the final 3 times in 4 years, so it's possible. If you do, just make sure you win it. It'd even hurt me to see Bayern lose the final again!


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Dempsey would easily walk into that Arsenal side right now.


No he wouldn't. Tell me what where he would 'walk' into Arsenal's team? Up front instead of Giroud or Podoski? No. On the wings instead of Podoski, The Ox, Gerviho or Theo? No thanks. AMC instead of Cazorla? haha. He'll be a good squad player and that's it.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So Javi Martinez has gone, modric, dembele and maybe a few others that i may have forgotten about.

Good job Gill and :fergie.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Javi's deal, apparently.. 



> What a bizarre and complex transfer that one is! 40m release clause (that only the player can activate), but because the player pays it... its then classed as earnings and is taxable? So Martinez has to take a 2m a year pay cut to pay Bayern back for it.
> 
> Bilbao are threatning legal action etc.
> 
> Martinez had a medical in munich last night without Bilbao permission and is currently handing over 40m to the Spanish league to pay out his contract.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

40 mil Martinez? Umm. It's not my money, so cool.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dempsey is a lot better than Walcott and Gervinho. Not saying he'd walk right into their first team but he'd definitely be an important member of their squad. Could play in the middle with Arteta or even where Cazorla has been playing and you could move Cazorla out wide when need be. *


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow. I wonder why he wanted out of Athletic so bad? Gotta feel sorry for Athletic though. It's gut wrenching when they lose a class player, because even though they've been well compensated, they can't exactly go and replace him what with their Basque only policy and all. It reminds me of the time I managed them in FM and bought Azpilicueta for 30M simply because I had the money, and he was one of the best Basque players around.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> When something has been decided, it has been decided. That's the only reason Bayern lost.
> 
> I think you'll get the better of Dortmund this year too. Maybe Dortmund will do better in the CL this season, which will see their league form suffer a bit.
> 
> United got the final 3 times in 4 years, so it's possible. If you do, just make sure you win it. It'd even hurt me to see Bayern lose the final again!


Unless they play Chelsea :torres



Bananas said:


> Wow. I wonder why he wanted out of Athletic so bad? Gotta feel sorry for Athletic though. It's gut wrenching when they lose a class player, because even though they've been well compensated, they can't exactly go and replace him what with their Basque only policy and all. It reminds me of the time I managed them in FM and bought Azpilicueta for 30M simply because I had the money, and he was one of the best Basque players around.


I think its a great thing, that they keep churning out these world class players with such a small area, shows what can be done.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bayern's sqaud is pretty scary. They're very much built for another CL run.


----------



## awesomeshit (May 1, 2012)

According to Mirror, Mancheste United are ready to let Wayne Rooney leave. His worth is about 50 million euros. :fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

awesomeshit said:


> According to Mirror, Mancheste United are ready to let Wayne Rooney leave. His worth is about 50 million euros. :fergie


He's coming home. :jesse


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mozza said:


> He's coming home. :jesse


Could you imagine he was moaning about the club lacking ambition and two years later moves back to everton :terry.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Berbatov is now a Juventus player. interesting that.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mozza said:


> He's coming home. :jesse


he just posted this on twitter



> Read the nonsense in the papers and heard what people have to say.absolute rubbish. #heretostay




also looks like Berbatov to Juve for £4.5m is done, a steal for juve at that price


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

IrishViper said:


> Berbatov is now a Juventus player. interesting that.


that is an interesting one, would of loved to of seen him at the Boleyn but alas we can't attract players like that!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmmm fergie sells them berba and lets them have Pogba fergie)

I think it's time for them to repay the generosity and sell us Vidal for a good price.


United really do have a nack for undervaluing players minus ronaldo.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently there were hundreds of Fiorentina fans were waiting at the stadium thinking berbatov was going to them, and they are not happy :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> apparently there were hundreds of Fiorentina fans were waiting at the stadium thinking berbatov was going to them, and they are not happy :lmao


Berba:troll.



I'm gonna miss him i'll be honest no more berbaskill, berbafinish, berbatouch, berbasulk.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

united_07 said:


> he just posted this on twitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I once posted on Twitter that I had a 12 inch penis on flop to impress a whore. How let down she was not long after.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Over who? Dempsey certainly isn't a bad player, but I can't see him meshing with Arsenal's style well enough. The guy isn't the most technically gifted player, and wouldn't suit our passing style.
> 
> I think people have the wrong idea with Dempsey. They see him as a midfielder that gets lots and lots of goals. When the reality is he played most of last season as a striker. People used to have the same confusion with Tim Cahill. Granted Dempsey is better than Cahill ever was, but I still don't see him as an Arsenal player.


I think he's every bit as technically good as Walcott or Giroud. He's more direct that was Arsenal are used to which is fair enough, but I think if you put him to the left of Podolski/Giroud (Whoever adapts better assuming one does) then he'd pretty much assure you goals. For Fulham he played pretty much that exact role, a second striker who drifted in from the left flank. I'd take him over Gervinho or Podolski in that left sided role and I'd keep using Ox as an impact sub.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Berbatov has his quality. Great buy for Juve. But almost being 32 the price was decent.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this, which the 'Secret Footballer' once wrote on Berbatov



> On one occasion I went sliding in to Dimitar Berbatov (I honestly thought I could win the ball) and afterwards the look on his face was one of total pity for me. He seemed saddened by the fact I had to resort to this, either because I wasn't as good as him or my football education was so flawed. Actually I think it was both.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Superb player and for one reason or another it hasn't worked out overall for him at united but he won a few medals, golden boot and had that period were he was ripping teams apart (most notably pool and rovers)

Such a classy player.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm waiting, Wayne. :rooney


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So i guess i'll wanting Juve to win the league again and hoping he ends up top scorer.


Rumours of Llorente to Arsenal? now that's a signing.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Berba was born to white the black and white to be fair :cool2










Brilliant player. The Premier League will miss his greatness.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm suprised Newcastle never came in for him, maybe the wages put them off.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Shame he is gone.

I can't see Llorente joining arsenal, I just cant. Dunno why.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I do recall wenger saying he was not going to sign another forward but who knows.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Chelsea are apparently in for Loic Remy (From RMC who brought us Hazard and Azpilicueta).

Don't want him at the club. We don't need him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Kenwright just said at Park End car park on Kevin Doyle. ‘A ridiculous rumour, where you hear that, Moyes doesn’t even want him’


.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm suprised Newcastle never came in for him, maybe the wages put them off.


Apparently his wage will be £27k a week, so he is accepting quite a wage drop

edit: or £40k, people are saying different things


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Enjoy your 7 goals in 40 app striker Milan.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

awesomeshit said:


> According to Mirror, Mancheste United are ready to let Wayne Rooney leave. His worth is about 50 million euros. :fergie


If I were Arsenal's manager, I'd have bought him. He is a horse and can play anywhere + it would be cool taking a piss at ManU.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm suprised Newcastle never came in for him, maybe the wages put them off.


Ashley's main transfer policy is age 26 and under.

Julio Cesar confirmed by QPR. I really feel sorry for Rob Green (not that I rate him). Why sign him and replace after 2 games? the club is a farce.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Julio Cesar to QPR has been confirmed, 4 year deal


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That transfer deal really makes no sense. What was the point of buying Green in the 1st place?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jordan Rhodes has agreed personal terms to join us but we've not agreed a fee with Huddersfield yet according to Sky Sources. It's not exactly a shock given we've been chasing him for almost a month. He'd be a great signing but £8m with our financial issues? If we don't go up we're in deep shite now our only commercial sponsor has pulled out and we're still without a club sponsor. Add to that our season tickets sales have dropped to 7k from 14k and we're getting our lowest gates in 20 years.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cesar to QPR...wow, I bet Mark Hughes is a big fan of Football Manager 2008*


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Julio Cesar. Champions league winner and arguably the best GK in the world that season to QPR in the space of two years. Fucking hell.

Llorente aint joining Arsenal. Would be fucking epic if it were to happen, but it wont.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Cesar to QPR is outrageously good for them, it's a shame they didn't sign him a bit sooner! :barkley

Looks like Walcott is staying at Arsenal for now, the lucky buggers have secured a short term deal, but it's verbal and to be honest if City come in big Arsenal are likely to let him go.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Cloverleaf said:


> Cesar to QPR is outrageously good for them, it's a shame they didn't sign him a bit sooner! :barkley
> 
> Looks like Walcott is staying at Arsenal for now, the lucky buggers have secured a short term deal, but it's verbal and to be honest if City come in big Arsenal are likely to let him go.


I wouldn't really call them lucky TBH. For me his departure would not be as acutely felt as RVP or even Song for that matter, even if it means we would have that useless Gervinho as the only RW cover. 

Think the only reason he is not going is because losing three first teamers in one transfer window is ridiculous. If RVP or Song were still around, I reckon AW wouldn't give a shit and let him go if the right offer came in.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rumours going round now that Berba has changed his mind and wants to join Fulham, apparently its from Sky Italia


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol :lol berba trolling dem italians.

Possible fergie was never in for dembele then? since a cash + berba deal for him would have been perfect for both.

Strange decision from berba if true like.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Swansea have signed Pablo Hernandez from Valencia according to Fourth Official.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

another good signing from Swansea, hope they do well this season, after losing Rodgers and Allen


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Watching Celtic play tonight, United could do worse than Victor Wanywama, who we've been linked with. He's a talent.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Cracking signing and i also hope Laudrup does better than Brendan "i won't sign any swansea players for a year" Rodgers.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, Pablo for just 5 million is nothing, zilch, he is a phenomenal player!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Strongly worded statement from Fiorentina on Berbatov, apparently everything was agreed, and he was due in on a plane but never turned up, they also say “He doesn’t deserve our city and our shirt”

http://it.violachannel.tv/dettaglio...entina-berbatov-e-i-confini-della-lealta.html


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Strongly worded statement from Fiorentina on Berbatov, apparently everything was agreed, and he was due in on a plane but never turned up, they also say “He doesn’t deserve our city and our shirt”
> 
> http://it.violachannel.tv/dettaglio...entina-berbatov-e-i-confini-della-lealta.html


Wow, they're mad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Stoke are close to agreeing a fee with Liverpool for Charlie Adam, believed to be £3.5million


Outrageous!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Adam suits stoke and they suit him


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Adam to Stoke is great for them, his accuracy from set pieces has to be worth 10 assists, and Glen Whelan is terrible


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

As posted on twitter and retweeted by fourth offical, i got a lol from this.



> Michael, you've been hacked as well!! RT " @themichaelowen I can still play at the very top level"


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

:lol always good to see that traitorous little twat get owned. 

Glad to see Adam going just need downing to go now as well and hopeful a RW in he next few days and I think we have a good squad. Sterling and suso should get a few more games as well based on what Rodgers said about more youth being used


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Think Adam could be a smart acquisition for Stoke, now if only Pulis could realize that Palacios is better than both Whelan and Whitehead.

Few reports indicating that Spurs may have agreed a few with Porto for Moutinho :mark:.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Parison Sapphire said:


> Think Adam could be a smart acquisition for Stoke, now if only Pulis could realize that Palacios is better than both Whelan and Whitehead.
> 
> Few reports indicating that Spurs may have agreed a few with Porto for Moutinho :mark:.


I don't like Moutinho, still, probably will do ok.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

IrishViper said:


> I don't like Moutinho, still, probably will do ok.


Any specific reason?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Adam and Spearing being sold, and it seems he's desperate to get rid of Carroll. Not even in the squad for the Europa game. I'm just hoping there's a chance they might panic and offer him back for whatever price since it would appear he'd reject any other clubs. 

But unfortunately I've come to terms with no signings :sadpanda Our net spend of around £3m will have to stay.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Parison Sapphire said:


> Any specific reason?


His general play, I don't like it.

When Chelsea were linked with him heavily last year I really did not want him to join, He's very hit & miss from what I have seen, he links up well with other players but, its just something Ive always said about the lad.

Now Dembele, thats a real class act.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

IrishViper said:


> His general play, I don't like it.
> 
> When Chelsea were linked with him heavily last year I really did not want him to join, He's very hit & miss from what I have seen, he links up well with other players but, its just something Ive always said about the lad.
> 
> Now Dembele, thats a real class act.


Fair enough, tbh I've always rated Moutinho and loved the partnership earlier in his career with Veloso at Sporting Lisbon. Not sure if his style will quite fit into the Premier League. Can only hope it does _if_ he joins.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Parison Sapphire said:


> Fair enough, tbh I've always rated Moutinho and loved the partnership earlier in his career with Veloso at Sporting Lisbon. Not sure if his style will quite fit into the Premier League. Can only hope it does _if_ he joins.


But surely Dembele would play in his role? He can't play deeper in the prem because of his build, he'll get bullied off the ball in no time.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If spurs end up with him aswell that will be a mighty pisstake.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

IrishViper said:


> But surely Dembele would play in his role? He can't play deeper in the prem because of his build, he'll get bullied off the ball in no time.


He's bigger than Modric who was fine, I think far too many people overlook this physical presence stuff when referring to the Premier League. I'd expect a similar formation to this is he were to join:

Lloris?

Kaboul Vertonghen 

Walker----------------Ekotto

Sandro

VDV/Sigurdsson Moutinho/Dembele

Lennon?---------------Bale

Adebayor​
Although it's quite possible Rafael could leave :sad:.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Parison Sapphire said:


> He's bigger than Modric who was fine, I think far too many people overlook this physical presence stuff when referring to the Premier League. I'd expect a similar formation to this is he were to join:
> 
> Lloris?
> 
> ...


lolwut

You'd rotate Dembele and Moutinho? surely now, it'll be much more fluid then that.

Lloris
K.Walker - vertonghen - Kaboul - Assou Ekotto
Sandro
Sigurdsson Moutinho
Dembele Bale
Adebayor

Thats how I'd see AVB working it.

Apologies for formatting / spelling


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Dembele may cover the wings, but I doubt he'd start there.

Bit of an unnecessary 'lolwut' there but whatever.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry, the lolwut was in reference to not starting (or rotating) Dembele, he is such quality, annoys me he now plays for Spurs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ing-Premier-League-QPR.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

2013/14 QPR'S YEAR!!!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes QPR will be future champs with a strikforce of Zamora/Cisse, flying wingers like Lennon-lite and the destroyer that is Derry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to see no one's actually told julio who qpr are or who manages them. enjoy relegation


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

did arsenal sign anyone today? no? fuck.

i saw a tweet that said if we sell off the expected players we are supposed to sell off...we'll finish the window with another profit. 20 million. profit.

WHAT.THE.FUCK.

Last year was what, a 60 million profit? 

Spend some fucking money for fuck's sake.

There is really no reason for us to not offer a club 40-50 million for a superstar world class player.

I will go ape shit if we finish with a profit of 20 million. Ape shit. :kobe2

edit: 

QPR added Cesar and Granero? Great moves, imo.

I actually think QPR could sneak into the top ten. Probably not the Europa League, tho.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I hope QPR fail.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd love us to make a move for granero. 9 mil for a pretty good midfielder, go for it


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Walcott is staying. :sad:

And Wenger's saying that there are no better midfield players than Diaby and Ramsey on the market. Well, he didn't say it. I'm sure he believes it.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Susprised Jose would let Granero go, he's a homegrown player and quite good too. He played like 30 games last season, not bad for a squad player.

Vargas from Fiore to Genoa too :jordan2


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Have been astonishingly busy the last week and haven't really seen any of the transfer news.

Julio Cesar to QPR :downing

Seriously what the fuck is he thinking??? He either has never heard of the club/manager/owner (likely) or they are offering him astronomical wages (even more likely knowing the tool that runs the club). Don't think I have ever wanted a lower table club to be relegated more.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sky Sports sources understand Manchester City and Swansea have agreed a fee of £6.2million for Scott Sinclair.

DONT FUCK WITH THE UNBEATABLE MARWOOD AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Great bit of business for Citeh 

Also seems like Spurs want loic remy too now :downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Scott Sinclair? Just a Chelsea reject, innit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

de jong apparently in milan finalising contract










wrong, has more important things to do, like stare at suarez's junk.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Tevez already dreaming of being back in Argentina there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

super serious :barry will sort that shit out

http://www.gianlucadimarzio.com/calciomercato/maicon-al-city-affare-fatto/



> Maicon greets Inter. In the morning, the Brazilian full-back has said farewell. We told you a while ago on Sky, will go to Manchester City: done deal for 4 million cash, immediately, and bonuses to their victories and appearances. Bonus, of course, within easy reach. Maicon, now is the time to City ...


top business for 4 mil really.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Seems far too cheap.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Maicon has been nothing short of terrible for two years.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I think Inter are just happy to let him go, they aren't expecting 10+ for such an old right back who has been under performing the last 2 seasons. On top of that he's probably striking up a monster salary, and Inter aren't in the best financial shape. Same reason they'd sell Sneijder with the right price, 'cause Sneijder's salary is insane. I think he'll do fine at City though, City is more attacking minded than Inter.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Based on Maicon's form for the past 2 years Inter are lucky to get that much for him.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Sky Sports News: QPR agree fee with Real Madrid for midfielder Esteban Granero


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

berbaflop having a medical at fulham.

from fioretina to juve to fulham in the space of hours


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> berbaflop having a medical at fulham.


wouldnt say a total flop


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dont get why Berba turned down Juve but whatever. Guess he wanted to stay in England. lolfiorentina though. Owned hard

Also seriously worried about QPR. Seems like they are still in for Carvalho too. I know they have rich owners but still.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> wouldnt say a total flop


i said berbaflop, not totalflop


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> berbaflop having a medical at fulham.
> 
> from fioretina to juve to fulham in the space of hours


*Flop? Berba is awesome, scores hat-tricks for fun. I would have loved to have him at Arsenal.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Glad we've already played Fulham once this season if he goes there. Type of player who will always score against you once you sell him imo. 

Barton on loan to Marseille, Mbia to QPR, Rhodes to Blackburn and Granero to QPR all on the verge of being confirmed depending on medicals. Stoke saying they got the work permit to confirm Edu's signing too. I'd imagine if they want to bring Adam in as well they'd have to sell one of their current CMs otherwise they've got a total overload in that position. Palacios most likely to go if anyone will take him. Been terrible for Stoke.*_


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Berbs going?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

QPR wheelin' and dealin' pretty well, Granero and M'Bia, I'm impressed. Cesar is good but don't know if it'll make such a big difference.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Rhodes 

While 8 million shouldn't be taken likely, can't help but feel its a sideways move for him. Moving to such an unstable club with :kean . If it was a premiership club it would easier to accept but money talks , 45k a week in the championship is just ridiculous.

Hope he does well , except in two games this season. Will always be a legend at Huddersfield, the guy dragged a team into the playoffs which it really had no right to.


I more worried of the reports we are replacing him with DJ Campbell.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

A swap deal between Walcott and Dzeko? :taylor3

It's not transfer until we deal with City. Make it happen!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Razor King said:


> A swap deal between Walcott and Dzeko? :taylor3
> 
> It's not transfer until we deal with City. Make it happen!












a million yao's


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> a million yao's


You didn't see two things:

1. :troll
2. Fuck Walcott. :sad:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Former Arsenal goalkeeper Richard Wright (34), twice capped by England, is having a medical at #mcfc and will become third choice GK. [SSN]

our obsession with 3rd choice keepers from arsenal continues


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

City are signing Richard Wight, a player who was released from his contract from Preston after he said he missed his family too much in Ipswich


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meh. If anything, Maicon will offer experience to the team. Micah is out for a while so cheap, experienced cover is a good move for City.

His peak is in the past, but I don't think he'll be awful for City. I always wanted us to go for Azpi, but when Maicon was being linked earlier in the summer, I didn't mind the idea.



united_07 said:


> City are signing Richard Wight, a player who was released from his contract from Preston after he said he missed his family too much in Ipswich


Being on City's books > Family > Preseton I guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> de jong apparently in milan finalising contract
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now i understand why i didn't recognise the 2nd keeper from the right :lol

Tancredi Palmeri ‏@tancredipalmeri
Inter gave 3m € to Julio Cesar to leave.Earned 4m from Maicon sale.You sell the 4th best keeper and the 2nd best rightback,and you earn 1m €

shows how deep in shit they are financially


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well looks like Carroll will be leaving today and tomorrow as well as Adam. Shame really I felt he had too much pressure on him for such a stupid fee but could have done well here. I wish him the best of luck wherever he goes as Rodgers has treated him like shit (I like Rogers but this is true). Hopefully we get rid of :downing. Dempsey and Walcott coming in would be good additions.

Walcott gets a lo of stick but I think he could have become a better player if he did not go to arsenal and get called up for England way too son. Really damaged the kid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It kind of blows your mind how much Maicon and Cesar could have gone for 2 years ago.

Brazilians gonna Brazil.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> It kind of blows your mind how much Maicon and Cesar could have gone for 2 years ago.
> 
> *Brazilians gonna Brazil.*


Hard to believe Adriano is still only 30 and should be in his prime, he was truly one of the GOAT prospects.

Now?










:jaydamn


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ One of the GOATs for sure.




























On PES 5 and 6 :terry


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Always wondered what happened to Richard Wright, I remember when he signed for Arsenal back in the day, everyone was hyping him up and touting him as the next long-term England keeper. Also I seem to recall he was signed for some kind of record (for a British keeper) but that could be wrong, then he just seemed to disappear


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

:wenger says Gooners are still active on the transfer market and looking for a 'special' player.

Schweini? Muller? Scouring the market for a time machine that can bring back 2004 Henry? Evil :hazard from the darkest timeline?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> FC Copenhagen confirm a deal has been reached with Everton for winger Bryan Oviedo


Fair enough. Been a top window for us so far, still plenty of time for it to go wrong though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Hard to believe Adriano is still only 30 and should be in his prime, he was truly one of the GOAT prospects.
> 
> Now?
> 
> ...


He's just 30? I knew his career went down the shitter quick but didn't realise it was that quick. Guy really did waste his talent. Shame really.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Adriano definitely did too much COCAINE. 

He's the definite WOAT these days.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> ^ One of the GOATs for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean the games where :terry was on the cover and considered God of England and Defending


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

EGame said:


> Adriano definitely did too much COCAINE.
> 
> He's the definite WOAT these days.


did too much FOOD


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> ^ One of the GOATs for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PES 5 and 6 were epic.


Alao Granero to QPR? wtf.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumours abound that bellamy is set to retire, which could explain why cardiff have bid for nicky maynard


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Del Piero to celtic has been rumoured, what a signing that will be.


Also the Orc Spearing has been loaned to Bolton.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Granero and Julio Cesar to QPR, man this is crazy. WTF? What were they thinking?

It would be very, very funny to see them get relegated(if they do)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Del Piero to celtic has been rumoured, what a signing that will be.
> 
> 
> *Also the Orc Spearing has been loaned to Bolton*.


YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

It never ends Sky sports now think QPR are going for Kjaer :lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

qpr to bid for messi

you heard it first here folks. stay tuned


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Messi needs to stop playing with jobbers like Fabregas and play with the big boys like Zamora and SWP.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Rhodes
> 
> While 8 million shouldn't be taken likely, can't help but feel its a sideways move for him. Moving to such an unstable club with :kean . If it was a premiership club it would easier to accept but money talks , 45k a week in the championship is just ridiculous.
> 
> Hope he does well , except in two games this season. Will always be a legend at Huddersfield, the guy dragged a team into the playoffs which it really had no right to.


Agree totally with that. £45k a week and £8m for someone unproven at Championship level is ridiculous tbh. I think he's got what it takes but that money is insane, especially for a team that lost its only remaining sponsor of any sort yesterday because they spoke negatively about :kean.

The other problem I have is that we don't have any wingers to supply him. We have plenty of strikers now but no decent wingers. Nuno Gomes, Rhodes, Rochina, Goodwillie, Best (injured), Edinho, plus Kazim-Richards has played up front until he got injured against Hull last week. I think we need to go 4-3-3 now because of the lack of width.

Robinson
Orr - Hanley - Givet - Olsson
Etuhu
Murphy - Pedersen
Kazim-Richards - Rochina
Rhodes​


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Talksport doing a poll: Who is better Lloretne or Carroll?


Hmm I wonder


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Closer and closer. Milan have reached an agreement with annual Economic and Nigel De Jong. Now, it is expected the ok from Manchester City for the green light and the departure of De Jong. The median is in fact at the airport along with Ariedo Braida, when the green light would be ready to go to Italy together to Joseph Rice. Waiting for the City ...

basically milan and de jong have agreed personal terms, now we need to agree to a fee. cant see us agreeing 3 mil for a 15 mil player, we should be looking at 7-8 mil due to his contract.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Talksport doing a poll: Who is better Lloretne or Carroll?
> 
> 
> Hmm I wonder


Llorente wishes he could lace Carroll's boots


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Talksport doing a poll: Who is better Lloretne or Carroll?
> 
> 
> Hmm I wonder


:lol :lol classic talkshite.

8m and 45k p/w for Rhodes, fuck me.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I'm surprised no premier league teams came in for Jordan Rhodes, not sure a move to Blackburn is the best thing for his career


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

For 45k/w I think he's doing alright.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Talksport doing a poll: Who is better Lloretne or Carroll?
> 
> 
> Hmm I wonder


I bet that is by Adrian Durham the guy is a massive tool, but to stay on point Llorente is better imo


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

vampyr said:


> I bet that is by Adrian Durham the guy is a massive tool, but to stay on point Llorente is better imo


Correct and Gough was saying that he could be the next drogba? :disdrogba I had to burst out laughing. Don't get me wrong Carroll is good but he will never ever be on he same level as him nor is he anywhere near Llorente. If the rumor that we are selling Carroll to sign Llorente then please leave quickly Carroll


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Carroll to West Ham is back on, Sky Sports think it'll be done in time.

:sadpanda


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Big sam and andy, match made in anti football heaven.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hopefully it is not a loan deal so we can bring in another striker with the money


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Last week:



> But Rodgers said he would be a "nutcase" to allow the England striker to leave the club with only nine days of the transfer window left.
> 
> "To even consider wanting to take him on loan is a liberty," Rodgers said.
> 
> ...


:kenny Prized bellend.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Hopefully it is not a loan deal so we can bring in another striker with the money


You don't need money owen and :hesk1 are free.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Correct and Gough was saying that he could be the next drogba? :disdrogba I had to burst out laughing. Don't get me wrong Carroll is good but he will never ever be on he same level as him nor is he anywhere near Llorente. If the rumor that we are selling Carroll to sign Llorente then please leave quickly Carroll


Yeah it seems we are paying £1m and his full wages for a season so that's bankrupted us already!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> You don't need money owen and :hesk1 are free.


Don't even joke about Owen. 


Mag I am guessing he wanted another striker to come in and got turned down and was told he would have to sell players to fund it. Stupid way to handle it but that is why. Great deal for West Ham but horrible deal for us. Hopefully we pick up another striker tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I see Liverpool putting all chips on the table now for Dempsey


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

There's rumours that Arsenal have enquired for Michael Essien. A few years ago yes but now? He's not the same player he once was.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

RockCold said:


> There's rumours that Arsenal have enquired for Michael Essien. A few years ago yes but now? He's not the same player he once was.


:wenger may aswell have a cheeky bid for fletch and hargreaves aswell.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

West Ham could get Yossi as well before close on loan, I feel he might be past it now


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

yossi would be a very good loan signing for west ham or any team outside the top 7 or 8 really.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yossi would be great for your lot. Meanwhile Rodgers has confirmed Carroll is having a medical at West Ham


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> yossi would be a very good loan signing for west ham or any team outside the top 7 or 8 really.


yeah he would be back up but he would be welcomed back


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

vampyr said:


> West Ham could get Yossi as well before close on loan, I feel he might be past it now


Yossi isn't past it just yet. He showed last year at Arsenal that he can still do a job for a team. Would a be top signing for most teams tbh.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

either way if we can hammer (lol) this carroll deal through it will make me happy! though newcastle might be somewhere in the background watching!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Still hoping Newcastle come in with a late bid 15m to try to steal him. At this point he will not play for us again do we may as well get the cash for him now. 

Or Chelsea as they need a back up striker. I mean the last time you bought a striker from us it was a fair sensible price :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Carroll and Torres up front, sounds like a lethal force


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Carroll for Sturridge straight Swap. Whatcha say Chelski?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I have a fun idea. We should start a bullshit rumor and see how far it spreads and how many people believe it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Carroll to West Ham confirmed now it seems. Hopefully we bring in a striker tomorrow then. Sturridge for a decent price plz.

Also Joel/Readead and co who you guys stealing from us this deadline day :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wonder how much Walcott would be on offer for as I think could do a job for us as a back up striker


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19430912

City in for Nastastic, Maicon, Sinclair and Javi Garcia tomo.... cool.

Couldnt care about that lot.. but Savic is out.. Brilliant!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Garcia is an intresting one, wonder why fergie never followed up with his "intrest" in him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Garcia is an intresting one, wonder why fergie never followed up with his "intrest" in him.


Seems there calling him Mancini's number 2 midfield choice, after Rodwell, Di Rossi, Martinez, Sinclair, Hazard..... lol 

Maicon the weird one, he's 31, but the rest are u-21 and dont cost a squad.

Looks likely De Jong is off to Milan as well, Garcia will fit straight in.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah de jong and Garcia are pretty much the same type player and should be a straight replacement.

Maicon is strange since you have Zabaleta and Micah but if mancini is gonna play this 3 at the back system i suppose micah fits in there.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> Adriano definitely did too much COCAINE.
> 
> He's the definite WOAT these days.












:torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

vampyr said:


>


15 goals this season if he stays on track. Don't think Nolan is his best mentor though. 

We are down to 2 full backs with Taylor's injury tonight. Pardew said he'll speak to Ashley about getting a player in because of it. No way we'll last until Jan with just 2 full backs, get on the phone Mike.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> 15 goals this season if he stays on track. Don't think Nolan is his best mentor though.
> 
> We are down to 2 full backs with Taylor's injury tonight. Pardew said he'll speak to Ashley about getting a player in because of it. No way we'll last until Jan with just 2 full backs, get on the phone Mike.


Downing can play at LB :side:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Carroll: "It's great to be here - it was a bit of a no-brainer really." :lmao hardly a no brainer if he turned it down once this summer


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

united_07 said:


> Carroll: "It's great to be here - it was a bit of a no-brainer really." Lmao hardly a no brainer if he turned it down once this summer


"I've always been a fan, supported them as a kid, my uncle used to take me to games in the "name famous standing die hard fan stand", I loved watching "insert famous no. 1-11 shirt wearer here", if i can do half as good as him, and do my best of the team and god willing i will, I'll be very happy at the end of the day."

Expect 30 versions of this press release by tommorow night.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Poor De Dea, big sam tactics + carroll


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

I convined like, 200 people that Kaka was joining Arsenal, then posted a football manager screenshot.

granero now confirmed.

Busy say!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Carroll: "It's great to be here - it was a bit of a no-brainer really." :lmao hardly a no brainer if he turned it down once this summer


Well the first time round he thought there was a chance Newcastle were going to come in for him but they did not meet our price so in the end he went to play football


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Downing can play at LB :side:


:ksi2



united_07 said:


> Carroll: "It's great to be here - it was a bit of a no-brainer really." :lmao hardly a no brainer if he turned it down once this summer


The poor lad is a no brainer. Though with Fat Sham, Nolan and Carroll all sharing the same dodgy agent I'm not surprised the move happened.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

All jokes aside, its a great move for Carroll..


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

> Wayne Rooney ‏@WayneRooney
> Read the nonsense in the papers and heard what people have to say.absolute rubbish. #heartostay


sometime later...



> Wayne Rooney ‏@WayneRooney
> Here sorry


:kagawa gotta love ROO


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

QPR pulled off some great signings today. Esteban Granero and Juilo Cesar. They are far too good for Queen Park Rangers!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

With Carroll now on loan for the season, Rodgers obviously needs a quality striker.

Suarez couldn't score in a brothel after today's performance.

Lets hope whoever it is, CAN FUCKING SCORE!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Micheal Owen? :troll


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Micheal Owen? :troll


Arsenal haven't scored a goal yet in the EPL? OWEN to score the first....

:troll


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

TRANSFER DEADLINE DAY!!!

Jim White is currently psyching himself up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

99.99% sure we wont be getting CB. 

brb in a few months for defensive crisis.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

its just not the same :terry1


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The most annoying part of deadline day is going to be hearing Owen being linked with Liverpool a million billion times


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why not get owen

i mean half your problem is just getting the ball in the net. something owen can do

im unfamiliar on why he left Pool though


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

arsenal in for essien, dempsey, tiote, and cabaye.

we probably end up with...

steve sidwell. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

3.5 mil for de jong is a fucking joke. repeatedly getting reamed in transfers. can't wait till serrano takes over for our next window.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Redead said:


> why not get owen
> 
> i mean half your problem is just getting the ball in the net. something owen can do
> 
> im unfamiliar on why he left Pool though


He is injury prone, a lot of the fans hate him with a passion and he is not the player he used to be. It would a horrible buy and if we had to resort to buying Owen just give one of the kids a go. 

He left Liverpool to win things with Real Madrid. Later that year we won the champions league while he was sat on the Madrid bench :troll. Madrid ruined his career. He didn't even do that bad there but just never got a chance to play regularly even though he played well most time he did get a chance.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 3.5 mil for de jong is a fucking joke. repeatedly getting reamed in transfers. can't wait till serrano takes over for our next window.


welcome to the humiliating world of transfers in italy

i swear to God, i have no idea how they do these deals


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we didn't have to accept it. just have him play out the year on his contract and see where that goes. it's just embarrassing really. 5 mil for adebayor, 3.5 for de jong, the worst player we've sold got the biggest fee.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

could be worse

you couldve broken records trying to sign ibra, then sold him for less than half that the next season

milan, facking wheeler n dealer. my milan friend was doing cartwheels when he heard how little they paid for de jong


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

whoa. just 3.5 for de jong?

i would have jumped on that. great value.

dempsey to liverpool is making the rounds. think he's holding out for arsenal, but that won't come.

poor sahin and dempsey. want arsenal...get liverpool instead. shame.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hopefully serrano sorts some shit out when he gets control 1st september. we've been a mess in the market really, if we're even considering paying 25 mil for javi garcia after letting de jong go for a pittance then it's a joke. granero available for 9 mil, chasing javi garcia for 25. ugh


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

thats the problem with city's spending.

you pay ridiculous fees, every club expects those same ridiculous fees.

just because you got money to spend, don't mean you should spend recklessly. sets the precedent. however, it really doesn't matter. at the end of the day, city have the money to pay whatever. if they have pay 40 instead of 20, then they'll pay 40 instead of 20.

just the nature of the business. certainly has paid off with some trophies.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

meanwhile we're still in hell trying to get malouda and yossi off our books

especially malouda, that fuck is happy just sitting and collecting the big cheques. And yossi wants a loan to a big team. YEAH BECAUSE THAT WAS SUCH A GOOD IDEA LAST TIME


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yossi was a solid player last season.

not sure why teams aren't jumping at him for what, 1 or 2 million fee? seems like decent value.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

they are, but hes refusing to leave for anywhere other than a big team

and giving him to you guys last season was dumb as shit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> thats the problem with city's spending.
> 
> you pay ridiculous fees, every club expects those same ridiculous fees.
> 
> ...


no we wont. it's not 2010 anymore, we don't need to pay big money. we didn't pay big money for numerous targets this window because their demands were over the top. the only big money we were willing to splash was on de rossi. we were haggling with swansea over 1.8 mil for sinclair. the biggest fee this window looks to be 12 mil, cant see us realistically bringing in garcia, especially when it'ss not totally out of the question that we could play maicon in the midfield. right now we're looking at maicon for about 3 mil, sinclair for 6 and the supposed next vidic in nastasic for around 10 + savic. that's good business no matter what, it's the selling part that has me annoyed. noclues' moronic legacy still lingers, just like it will for years after he's gone at qpr.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2195418/Julio-Cesar-exclusive-I-dream-winning-Premier-League-QPR.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Wtf


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

posted that yesterday keep up son


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol didn't know bro.

His wife is hot


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

no wheelin' and dealin'  

:arry


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

deadline day :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

skysports/bbc/twitter all open :mark:

juve have confirmed they're signing bendtner


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HEISENBERG said:


> deadline day :mark:


It's like Christmas day for football fans


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Fucking hell, hate deadline day somewhat. Makes me crave for Fifa 13/PES 2013 even more and it's weeks away


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

In case you missed it last night Sky Sports understands Liverpool midfielder Joe Cole has rejected a move to Spartak Moscow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joke role rejected a moscow club
scottish kickboxer at stoke for a medical


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Cant see :fergie doing any business today


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

charlie adam ? :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/watch/138131/1/watch-transfer-deadline-live.html

anyone outside of the uk, a stream of sky sports.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mark: at adam going


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Laters Adam...............


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sinclair has arrived at City


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sinclair has arrived at the training ground finalising his contract. woo


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy with the Sinclair signing snrub?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes. 6.2 mil for depth and a 23 year old full of pace, brings something to the team that johnson didn't with that pace, as well as hunger and desire.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gill - Rooney won't go
Man Utd chief executive David Gill has attempted to bring an end to rumours regarding Wayne Rooney's future by insisting he is going nowhere

damn


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah, I rate Sinclair as well.

Think he'll be good for the near future.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

APPARENTLY Sir Alex has suggested in a pre-match press conference that Berbatov could be off to Spurs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

van der vaart is gaaaawwwwwn to hamburg.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just saw that too^


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Berbatov would be a good signing for anyone apart from City .


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Fulham accept Aston Villa bid for Clint Dempsey. Still doubt he's going anywhere but Arsenal or staying put..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I thought we were getting him, strange.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

liverpool have made a loan bid for sturridge. surely chelsea have a striker coming in


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

schurrle apparently


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Dempsey to villa?

That would be random. Think we'll chip in a bid.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> liverpool have made a loan bid for sturridge. surely chelsea have a striker coming in


Should have got Andy Carroll when they had the chance. (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Berbatov to Spurs is fine, we'll get Dembele in return.

Genius.

:fergie


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm happy with our signings; Kagawa is going to be an absolute magician for us and has already shown in two games what a player he is going to be, RVP was an unexpected signing and it's nice to see United still being able to make those top world class signings and also we have brought in Buttner to compete for the left back position with Evra. Powell is also going to be one for the future, so I was pleased with that signing.

However, at the same time, I'm still very disappointed we haven't got a new central midfielder. This transfer window I wanted 3 things - a new left back, a new central attacking midfielder and a new central midfielder. Getting two of the three isn't bad but the central midfield was a vital one. We've needed this for 5 years now and still Gill and Ferguson are being ignorant, hoping Anderson is going to become good and Cleverley will stay injury free. It's a risk. What with Scholes nearing the end of his career (again) as is Giggs, that really only leaves Carrick. This should have been sorted this window and I really thought it would have after last season highlighting yet again how much we need one.

Ah well, just have to see how Cleverley does this season if he hopefully stays injury free and how long before Anderson loses form again.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they seem to be investing all their HOPE in the fact that fletcher will return to full fitness

i love watching skysports' telecast for the first time, they have reporters EVERYWHERE :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anderson is the future.

He's not getting fat, he's obtaining mass. Going to beast it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Magri makes QPR move
QPR have struck a deal with one eye on the future, with teenage defender Sam Magri snapped up from Portsmouth on a two-year deal

another signing for them


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hamburg confirming that vdv is having a medical. i assume it's about 11 mil.

all i know about magri is that he's a jet on fm

ignoring what qpr have done for the rest of the window, granero is a massive signing for them. however, if the rumoured 183% bit with their wage bill is true then fuck they better hope they stay up.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Anderson is the future.
> 
> He's not getting fat, he's obtaining mass. Going to beast it.


The Brazilian Andy Reid?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

VDV really hasn't had the same impact since Crouch left. I remember United fans going up in arms when we didn't sign him, but I really don't rate him too highly, he's a technically better version of Kevin Nolan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

everton confirm they've signed osivedo subject to a medical. they've done some damn good business.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> everton confirm they've signed osivedo subject to a medical. they've done some damn good business.


The lad who broke the news yesterday has said we've put an official bid in for N'Zonzi.

This will be the first summer since we signed Baines, Pienaar and Jagielka that I'm actually excited.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah fourthofficial, wouldn't be a surprise, the donkey wants out and would probably be ~ 5mil


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Moyes in London at a work permit hearing. 

I haven't seen much of N'Zonzi, but somebody to do some mopping up and allow Gibson to pass the ball around and get us ticking will be perfect especially if we're going to keep playing Fellaini behind the striker.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Everton actually have depth now too which should help them maintain their start. I always think of them as dark horses for the CL places but this year more than ever it's a possibility.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> everton confirm they've signed osivedo subject to a medical. they've done some damn good business.


Damn

Agreed with Jet, I'm guilty of falling into that trap every year as well but this year it might actually happen


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

one of everton's main highlights this season is they finally have a pairing that can score goals. jelavic and mirallas are two very dangerous players, and we all know how good fella is when on form

bobby confirming 3 players coming it. sinclair, maicon and nastasic, javi garcia an outside chance


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Will Mirallas start?

I'd assume they'd leave Fellaini/Jelavic as their front two until it stops tearing apart the league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

most definitely, i presume fella will play where cahill used to, still as primarily a defensive mid but up the field, a lot like BIG GAME YAYA



> Roberto Mancini's side have been relatively quiet in the transfer window so far, with the Italian regularly voicing concerns about a lack of investment at the Etihad.
> But having missed out on the signature of former Arsenal star Robin Van Persie, who ended up across the city at Man United, the defending Premier League champions could now pull off the biggest deal of the window with a beat-the-deadline move for Spain’s all-time leading goalscorer.
> City shocked the world in 2008 when they landed Brazil star Robinho on transfer deadline day and now it appears the club could be repeating that feat.
> Villa, 30, spent most of last season injured after breaking a leg in the Club World Cup match against Al Sadd, but remains one of the world's leading strikers.
> ...


http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...n-city-launch-audacious-bid-land-villa-179927

lolololololololololololololololololololololololololololol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in a huge get for the a league sydney fc are signing del piero.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Depending on if we sign N'Zonzi, if not I expect to see...

Fellaini - Gibson

Naismith - Mirrallas - Pienaar

Jelavic​
Fellaini and Gibson to be more box to box. The 3 attacking midfielders to all interchange and support Jelavic.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great for a league. Supposedly Sydney offered 70k a week?

Can't wait to go see him play.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i assume it would be a decent ffa assisted package + some benefits (a house and such). still, huge signing, especially with the big italian/juve supporter base here. the biggest a league signing yet imo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

According to the BEEB, Villa have agreed a 7million fee for Dempsey.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Dempsey rejected Villa

Now talk of Berbatov agreeing transfer to Tottenham, that man ><


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

First of Adam and Spearing (even though thats a loan deal) being gone already make this the best deadline day in ages. Now just have to get an additional striker in and maybe a winger but mostly a striker. Still see Dempsey happening since he doesnt seem to wanna move elsewhere.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll be excited if we get Dempsey and Sturridge.

Dempsey is more realistic though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Strong David Villa rumours. LOL

Afellay has been sent on loan to Schalke. I don't get why we didn't sell him, we've had plenty of offers.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think we will get Dempsey for sure. I think he is holding out for us or Arsenal. 

Hopefully we get a striker and also get rid of Joe Cole and Downing this will be the best deadline day ever


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:downings staying. If he was gonna leave he would have been linked by now. Could still get rid of cole. West Ham wanted him it seems.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Perhaps Barca want to see how he'll perform when he starts a full season at a "big" club. If he does really well they might start using him, or they'll just use that to get an even bigger transfer fee.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

50 million for David Villa would be amazing on paper. 

The only extreme that I would ever want us to sell him would be if we could get Radamel or Aguero and that 100% ain't happening.

I will suicide if Barca sell him and we are left with Sanchez/Messi/Pedro/Tello.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no one's buying villa. no one's offering 50 mil for him


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :downings staying. If he was gonna leave he would have been linked by now. Could still get rid of cole. West Ham wanted him it seems.


Don't kill my dreams . I can see someone picking both up. If we can get both off the wage bill it would free up some more to spend. Out of the two I would rather keep Cole if only one is leaving.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Arsenal to buy no one. Shocking. 

Another year, another profit. Wtf. fpalm

The fact we are counting on the likes of Diaby to stay healthy terrifies me. Just awful. He will be hurt by next week. 

Where is Gunner14? I'm ready to agree with him. This transfer policy is stupid as fuck.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> no one's buying villa. no one's offering 50 mil for him


Pretty much, makes no sense. Rumours gonna rumor.

I'd expect City to go after Llorente if they need another striker. It'll be interesting to see who ends up with the guy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Matthew Kennedy is having a medical at Everton today.

Where are we signing these people from?!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Why sell Song with 3 years left in his deal if you're not going to replace him. 

And if both Giroud and Podolski get hurt...then what?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Gunner 14 needs to come back. I miss his posts.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Will Afellay be able to play in the CL or not?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Why sell Song with 3 years left in his deal if you're not going to replace him.
> 
> *And if both Giroud and Podolski get hurt...then what?*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Will Afellay be able to play in the CL or not?


Yeah he should be able to. His transfer was before any CL matches so the rule shouldn't apply to him.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Damnit. According to Sky Sports News, spurs Joao Moutinho fee agreed, fuuuuuck him and dembele are amazing signings.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Liverpool either need to offer an over the top fee or fuck off when it concerns Sturridge. They can't be making us pay ridiculous fees and then want our players for nothing.

That said, he's in Monaco strolling with the rest of the team, so I doubt he leaves.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Enjoying the BBC website's little digs at Sky in their rolling transfer commentary.



> Have you been mis-sold PPI... Oh, sorry, I thought we were Sky Sports News then for a second. Anyway, back to the transfer stuff.





> To ensure Sky Sports News don't have the edge over us, I've invited a small group of people to stand behind me, look gormless and cheer at inopportune moments when I type entries. However, this being the web it won't affect you at all. Trust me, though, they're here. Not at work. Where they should be.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Liverpool either need to offer an over the top fee or fuck off when it concerns Sturridge. *They can't be making us pay ridiculous fees and then want our players for nothing.*
> 
> That said, he's in Monaco strolling with the rest of the team, so I doubt he leaves.


Course we can :troll dont blame us because your board loves to over pay :terry


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Bendtner to Juve is actually a great move for him and Juve, think we he will do pretty well there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Course we can :troll dont blame us because your board loves to over pay :terry


You're not getting him! :cuss:



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Bendtner to Juve is actually a great move for him and Juve, think we he will do pretty well there.


Yep. Chelsea are definitely dead now. No chance. It's over already. Chelsea 0-10 Juve. Just give the trophy back now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spurs get Moutinho.

Gotta give them credit where it is due, great signings to replace Modric and VDV.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Just you wait, he'll get a hattrick at Stamford Bridge :side: Don't get why Templetons not getting picked up by a BPL team, good young prospect and he's good on FIFA UT


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Doubt Bendtner will get that many games over Matri and Vucinic anyway.

Van der Vaart to Hamburg? Good move for them. Vargas to Genoa from Fiore confirmed :mark:

De Jong is a good signing for Milan also. It's all happening today.

I love the final day of the transfer market :jordan2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

EGame said:


> Pretty much, makes no sense. Rumours gonna rumor.
> 
> I'd expect City to go after Llorente if they need another striker. It'll be interesting to see who ends up with the guy.


Liverpool may make a bid. I would cream my pants if he came to Liverpool. Sturridge I guess would be a good deal if it is a loan but I don't see why Chelsea would leave themselves with just Torres and Moses who can play up front. Maybe :hazard up front?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The more players Q.P.R. sign the more I'm convinced Highes will get the boot before Christmas, surely Mark Hughes should know by now that new signings can take weeks if not months to gel as a team, I've lost count at how many times a team has signed 6 or 7 players for there first 11 and they do worse than expected because there players just haven't gelled and then usually about 4 months later the manager get's the sack

Dissapointed I'm not hearing much transfer news regarding Celtic, IMO we need a Centre back and a Winger if we want to have any sort of chance of challenge in Europe


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bendtner is better than Matri and is as good as Vucinic. He should and probably will start.

Milan did good business by signing De jong. Probably will do well there. Not enough though. How much did Milan pay for De Jong?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Apparently babel is available on a free.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

http://www.stokecityfc.com/news/article/adam-344057.aspx

:yes

Would take Babel back on a free too tbh. Always liked the guy. 

@Samoon I believe it was around £3.5m Milan paid for De-Jong


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumour doing the rounds that there will be a big brazilian deal announced for liverpool. apparently it's damiao, and lucas has been in his ear. would be massive if true. doubt it though, he has apparently been off to spuds for yonks.

moutinho to spuds for 30 mil sounds on. 30 mil :lol


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

That's quite cheap.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Adam confirmed. Good signing for a team like Stoke. Midfield of Pennant - Edu - Adam - Kightly should do really well with Crouch and Walters up front.

Sunderland getting Rose on loan and Jenas from Spurs.*


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Samoon said:


> *Bendtner* is better than Matri and *is as good as Vucinic*. He should and probably will start.
> 
> Milan did good business by signing De jong. Probably will do well there. Not enough though. How much did Milan pay for De Jong?


NO! NONONONONONONO! NO! just... just NO!

Bendtner is a stop gap, eventually Juve aim to sign Llorente but for now Bendtner will do.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Come on Arsene... Fuck.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMFAO @ Bendtner being as good as/better than Vuc and Matri. He's really not.

if LOLerpool get Damiao, I may cry.

Mancini expects to announce as many as five deals? Surely not all new signings?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

> *French football expert Matt Spiro:* "Reports are gathering pace in France that Manchester City have opened talks with the France and Rennes midfielder Yann M'Vila. The Brittany club recently told Tottenham they would not allow the highly-rated 22-year-old to leave for less than £12m."


........................


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wright sinclair nastasic maicon and possibly garcia.  garcia unlikely. m'vila as an alternative to garcia and ideal to replace de jong really.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I remember the days of Moutinho being linked with us 2 to 4 seaons back for around £15million. If only.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Roman won his court case. We're still rich everybody! Let's celebrate by buying Falcao tonight :jordan2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Damiao to Liverpool? Please let that happen


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> rumour doing the rounds that there will be a big brazilian deal announced for liverpool. apparently it's damiao, and lucas has been in his ear. would be massive if true. doubt it though, he has apparently been off to spuds for yonks.
> 
> moutinho to spuds for 30 mil sounds on. 30 mil :lol


I'd :mark: but doubt it's true. Sounds like a twitter rumor 

SSN were saying earlier that the Moutinho deal could be done at £24m or so.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd love Clint Dempsey to be fucked today and spend the entire season in the reserves :kobe3

Villa sign Jordan Bowery from Chesterfield. Going HAMs on a Prem ground near you.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

"Strong rumours that Liverpool MD Ian Ayres in talks with representatives of Leandro Damiao. Watch this space..."

DOUBT IT.

-_-


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Damiao wont be leaving Brazil this window boys, sorry to calm it down. Atleast, I don't think he will.

Im delighted to have signed all our targets but M'Vila or Schurlle would really help me sleep tonight!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've bid 17.5 for javi garcia, he wants to join us but benfica want his release clause of 24 mil. we're offering him 84k a week, pretty much what de jong was being offered. forget it, go for m'vila at 12.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fuck off spurs getting dembele and possibly moutinho/m'vila in space of days, levy/avb doing what gill/fergie can't do in years. :no:


^ Never expected Garcia to be that much, i was thinking he'd cost around 11m or less (good old FM)


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lyon and Tottenham have reached an agreement over the transfer of France goalkeeper Hugo Lloris, according to L'Equipe. The 25-year-old is expected to have his medical in London this afternoon


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not really anything but i just realised how much lloris looks like my marketing tutor. practically a splitting image


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> not really anything but i just realised how much lloris looks like my marketing tutor. practically a splitting image


COOL STORY BRO.

8*D


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Spurs have done so well in this window, Van Der Vaart and AVB Aside.

Darn them


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maicon deal done. cant help but get excited over a big name


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> maicon deal done. cant help but get excited over a big name


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

IrishViper said:


> Damiao wont be leaving Brazil this window boys, sorry to calm it down. Atleast, I don't think he will.
> 
> Im delighted to have signed all our targets but M'Vila or Schurlle would really help me sleep tonight!


How about both :torres

If I only had to pick one, I'd pick M'Vila.

Aint getting any though so :terry1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that's a funny looking maicon

souths set to announce ramirez


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Maicon, not worth signing him, probably a 3/4 year deal? Was delighted when we chose not to follow up our interest.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

2 year, option of a 3rd


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> How about both :torres
> 
> If I only had to pick one, I'd pick M'Vila.
> 
> Aint getting any though so :terry1


Same, M'Vila is much more needed, more his type of playing style than anything, similar player also accepted


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'd guess a two year deal.

Edit: Kiz got there first.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Goodluck to AVB keeping sandro and VDV (has he gone?) happy. I'm guessing once fit parker or dembele and Moutinho will start in CM?


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 2 year, option of a 3rd


But is the option his or Citys?

He'll do a job, especially as one of the back 3. Just not the player for us I guess.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Goodluck to AVB keeping sandro and VDV (has he gone?) happy. I'm guessing once fit parker or dembele and Moutinho will start in CM?


VDV is gone. Hamburg.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Unless micah will play in a back 3 or is injured for a few months i can't see how maicon starts, but he will be good to have with city wanting to do well in the CL strenght in depth.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Some of these teams are just going to be throwing players together. Spurs, QPR and Fulham bringing loads in at once. While we can't even sign a full back as cover... a single injury and we're fucked. 

This deadline day is missing a big name, drawn out transfer. And car window interviews :arry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ours of course. surely there's some excitement in seeing one of the best rightbacks of past years in the premier league? im incredibly intrigued to see how he'll go, won't start vs qpr but may the next game (arsenal iirc)

dos santos to mallorca
babel has declared he's signing for a london club. LOLQPR


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Spurs looking to out spend Chelsea this year.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ours of course. surely there's some excitement in seeing one of the best rightbacks of past years in the premier league? im incredibly intrigued to see how he'll go, won't start vs qpr but may the next game (arsenal iirc)
> 
> dos santos to mallorca
> babel has declared he's signing for a london club. LOLQPR


QPR know how to sign some players this window, Crazy stuff.

Honestly He'll do a job but He's not a big game player, think he would struggle agains't Arsenal.


Spurs agree 22m for Moutinho. Shits getting real.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is the current opinion of maicon formed on consistent viewing of his games or two legs vs bale


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spurs still being tied with Damiao and Lloris. 

Fukkkk

Still AVB though.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> is the current opinion of maicon formed on consistent viewing of his games or two legs vs bale


I wouldnt say consistent, Regular viewing. He has his qualities, perhaps been adapted to centre back would prolong him at the top level, his acceleration and pace has dropped considerably. He needs to use that football brain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I would take Babel. Just need a third striker in case Torres or Sturridge get injured.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I currently rate Zaba/Micah more but maicon is still good and even better going forward.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Bryan Oviedo cost us £1.2million, weren't he being chased by United this summer? Surprised he's that cheap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he would play right wing back, his best position, and i fully expect him to perform under bobby. just look at clichy. become a totally new player under him. some players just need a new start, maicon could be one of those players. it's basically a 3 mil, a player who provides plenty of experience, and the only player in the squad adapt to playing as a rwb


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mozza said:


> Bryan Oviedo cost us £1.2million, weren't he being chased by United this summer? Surprised he's that cheap.


He'd have cost around 5m if united did bid for him, same goes for city and chelsea prices go up when them teams are intrested. I doubt moutinho would have been 22m if city/utd/chelsea made a bid.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> he would play right wing back, his best position, and i fully expect him to perform under bobby. just look at clichy. become a totally new player under him. some players just need a new start, maicon could be one of those players. it's basically a 3 mil, a player who provides plenty of experience, and the only player in the squad adapt to playing as a rwb


I can see how in his overall career, you would think he would be a great RWB. But any decent winger will have him for breakfast. Again, I'm not hating on Maicon, he has his qualities, just not on the wing anymore.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Hearing Chelsea has agreed to a fee for Schürrle. 

I'm incredibly jelly if true.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

IrishViper said:


> I can see how in his overall career, you would think he would be a great RWB. But any decent winger will have him for breakfast. Again, I'm not hating on Maicon, he has his qualities, just not on the wing anymore.


how many decent wingers will he be facing?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bastos to fulham? cracking if true for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bastos as in michel bastos? if true, jesus jol is working some magic


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Would anyone here be more worried about spurs if it was harry managing these players rather than AVB.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't help but think you lot have no idea what us Arsenal fans go through on deadline day, so I will explain using smilies. Normally it starts off positively.

:mark: - :| - :side: - :hmm: -  -  - :cussin: - fpalm - enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> I can't help but think you lot have no idea what us Arsenal fans go through on deadline day, so I will explain using smilies. Normally it starts off positively.
> 
> :mark: - :| - :side: - :hmm: -  - :mad - :cussin: - fpalm - enaldo



Us United fans have a fair idea since we've been pining for a CM for 2 years and one has not came.

:fergie and :wenger are probably sat downing a bottle on wine together as we speak.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> I can't help but think you lot have no idea what us Arsenal fans go through on deadline day, so I will explain using smilies. Normally it starts off positively.
> 
> :mark: - :| - :side: - :hmm: -  -  - :cussin: - fpalm - enaldo


lmao

Poor le arsenal fans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

here's some hope arsenal and united fans

jermaine jenas' loan move collapses after apparently a big club has expressed interest.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Jenas is a cm check, fit? check.......Sign him.


But seriously i'm moaning but united have signed what two? well known top signings and neither is a CM, compare that to the signings of chelsea and spurs. pretty disappointing tbh and spent pretty much same as last year maybe less (yes i know i'm spoilt)


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> how many decent wingers will he be facing?


The majority of premier league teams have good quality wingers, all of the top 8 do. (The top 8 other than City)



WWE_TNA said:


> Bastos to fulham? cracking if true for them.


Wow. Thats worth keeping an eye on.



WWE_TNA said:


> Jenas is a cm check, fit? check.......Sign him.
> 
> 
> But seriously i'm moaning but united have signed what two? well known top signings and neither is a CM, compare that to the signings of chelsea and spurs. pretty disappointing tbh and spent pretty much same as last year maybe less (yes i know i'm spoilt)


But somebody had to make :torres feel good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rsc having a medical at malaga :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

He was great first time round at blackburn.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mrs Oviedo, worth the £1.2mil fee.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

8m plus a player for Cabaye has been accepted. 

Holdup is on the mystery Arsenal player. He must accept the move.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Wait, QPR actually bought Granero and are getting M'Bia as well? :|


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and then arsenal fans woke up

https://twitter.com/Johno909. he looks legit mikey


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> 8m plus a player for Cabaye has been accepted.
> 
> Holdup is on the mystery Arsenal player. He must accept the move.


Fucking hell :lol :lol even arsenal are getting a cm, poor mags thought. Gotta be wind up only 8m?





Is it DIABY.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

will bendtner FUCK OFF ALREADY christ i don't know what hack im more sick of hearing about on ssn him or spearing.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Lololol. Mystery player was Arshavin. 

He said no. 

Fuck him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> 8m plus a player for Cabaye has been accepted.
> 
> Holdup is on the mystery Arsenal player. He must accept the move.





Mikey Damage said:


> Lololol. Mystery player was Arshavin.
> 
> He said no.
> 
> Fuck him.


:lmao 

That's the worst rumour I've ever heard!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> will bendtner FUCK OFF ALREADY christ i don't know what hack im more sick of hearing about on ssn him or spearing.


What about INTERVIEWS with Stoke new boy Charlie Adam?


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bah. 

We are getting no one. We need a real CF, DMF so much.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

:lol it would take atleast 15m for newcastle to let cabaye go.

Mags we'll give you 6m and bebe for Tiote?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Add Berba and you've got a deal. Might as well change his mind again :side:

Don't realise Jordan Henderson was apparently offered to Fulham in exchange for Dempsey. 

Now Stoke have made an enquiry according to Sky. Rodgers must want rid.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ahhh another signing by KK that will be shipped out.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

stoke. the only football club on the planet to be excited by signing charlie adam.

now please ssn, i think it's time to remind me where spearing is going on loan.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mozza said:


> Mrs Oviedo, worth the £1.2mil fee.


:terry1


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Javi Garcia deal done?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

HEY Kiz that may be the highlight of the day for me getting rid of those two useless players!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

24 mil for garcia
22 mil for moutinho

:kenny


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

24m, city have really been stuffed there considering de jong was let go for 3.5m.

Good player garcia like but 24m.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sturridge to Liverpool on loan is close. 

Nzonzi to Stoke??? Wtf?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh he can play cb too. i can see why we paid now


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Really suprised chelsea are letting sturridge go even if it is a loan, they must have a striker coming in.

N'zonzi is a class signing for stoke if true.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Mvila not leaving Rennes.

Spurs offer rejected. Arsenal never made offer.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I wish we had paid 24m for garcia tbh or any half decent cm for that matter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> What's clear is Garcia would be a great signing for City; a strong, robust holder who's good on the ball - and a step up from de Jong - who can also play at centre-back.


ooooh


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gonna miss watching him play.

Better for him though than him rotting on the bench by LOLVB


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bendtner finally gone

apparently everton have made a loan bid for essien


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

There is no chance Sturridge is going out on loan.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Cavani with a new deal. Buyout clause is 60m.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres is better anyway

:jose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> There is no chance Sturridge is going out on loan.


Cue sturridge being announced as on his way to Merseyside :jordan2


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The only way Sturridge is leaving is if there's another striker brought in. And even then it'd be Torres + New Striker as the main men, with I guess Moses? (He can play there, at least). Can't see Sturridge leaving, then. It'd be fairly silly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's on his last year of contract. Why would we loan him out and let him walk for nothing (except compensation) next summer?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

according to duncan castles garcia deal is 15.8 mil + 2.4 in add ons. i like this.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm not really sure it matters how much city pay for a player, well not to the owners anyway i wouldn't if i had a bank account like them.


Gaston to Saints is a strange one i thought he was wanted by the likes of pool and city.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

City signing two central midfielders in this window gives me the sad.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Joel said:


> He's on his last year of contract. Why would we loan him out and let him walk for nothing (except compensation) next summer?


Royston Drenthe was in the same situation last year before getting released by Real Madrid. 

If you really want nothing to do with a player and will make little off them, may as well just clear it up in the easiest way possible, I assume.

EDIT: Oviedo has been granted a work permit. Signed and sealed now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm not really sure it matters how much city pay for a player, well not to the owners anyway i wouldn't if i had a bank account like them.
> 
> 
> Gaston to Saints is a strange one i thought he was wanted by the likes of pool and city.


surprise surprise souths will get ramirez for less than what they wanted from us for him. pool's interest ended when dc got sacked/left


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mozza said:


> Royston Drenthe was in the same situation last year before getting released by Real Madrid.
> 
> If you really want nothing to do with a player and will make little off them, may as well just clear it up in the easiest way possible, I assume.


We've been trying to get Sturridge to sign an extension though and we could make a good sum if we decided to sell him.

Only way he goes if we get a good offer and we sign Shurrle. Otherwise, he'll be a Chelsea player at 11pm tonight. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder if West Ham will secure Babel, talks are going on I hear!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I doubt a loan is happening and tbh only way I want him to come to Liverpool. Don't want to Liverpool to pay a stupidly overpriced fee for an English striker..... again


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> #Arsenal made a phone call to #Everton this morning. £19m plus Ramsey for Fellaini. Everton totally unwilling to


Who the fuck comes up with this shit? We buy Fellaini as a barely 20 year old for £15mil, he turns in to possibly our key man and potentially the best CM in the league and they offer us that?



Joel said:


> We've been trying to get Sturridge to sign an extension though and we could make a good sum if we decided to sell him.
> 
> Only way he goes if we get a good offer and we sign Shurrle. Otherwise, he'll be a Chelsea player at 11pm tonight. I hope so anyway.


I was on about Essien since we've been linked with a loan move for him today.. Just to clear it up :lol


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, a loan deal would be just incredibly stupid. He could at least be sold off (and it'd basically turn out the same since he's in his last year) and there'd be more money made. Can't believe a loan deal is in the works.

Who knows maybe Falcao will replace Sturridge 

Edit: Well the only way it might not be overpriced is because it's his last year.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Mozza said:


> I was on about Essien.. Just to clear it up :lol


That makes FAR more sense. And I'd not be upset to see Essien go somewhere and get first team football. It kind of kills me to watch him in a Chelsea shirt, knowing just _how good_ he was before the injuries.

e: oops meant to edit this into the above.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> City signing two central midfielders in this window gives me the sad.


I know, they seem packed with DM/CM's :gun:



Mr. Snrub said:


> surprise surprise souths will get ramirez for less than what they wanted from us for him. pool's interest ended when dc got sacked/left


I said this earlier city, united and chelsea will be offered a far higher value for players than other clubs in the league.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Aston Villa manager Paul Lambert has defended his decision to snap-up players from the lower leagues and insists their drive and hunger will help the club's fortunes this season.
> 
> Lambert made a deadline day swoop for Chesterfield striker Jordan Bowery, having already raided the lower divisions for Sheffield United right-back Matt Lowton and Middlesbrough left-back Joe Bennett.


signing his own pink slip?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to see berbaflop has surfaced and it's a 2 year deal with fulham confirmed. great business for them.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BIG BERBS to Fullham


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Could see him getting around the 15 goal mark this season if he hits form.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Looks like we've found our brand new ITK, lads. :lol



> yhuazt76 ‏@yhuazt76
> Steven Pienaar is close to finalising £5million return to former club Everton.#EFC
> 
> 10 minutes ago


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fulham faithful will not have watched a more classier player in their team.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Harry Redknapp spotted at McDonald's drive-thru earlier. Staff claim he just wanted to talk to someone from his car window.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:jose

fun fact. only sent off once in his entire career, domestically and internationally


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

> Guardian sport ‏@guardlan_sport
> BREAKING NEWS: Chelsea have had a £20m bid for striker Andre Schurrle accepted #CFC


Not sure if legit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mozza said:


>


:lol :lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

God&#153;;11961679 said:


> Not sure if legit.


Fake.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Harry Redknapp spotted at McDonald's drive-thru earlier. Staff claim he just wanted to talk to someone from his car window.


LOL


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we've finally confirmed maicon, 3 mil fee. bargain.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

This window is confusing the fuck out of me.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:mark:

hey look my marketing tutor is at the spurs lodge!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

This deadline day makes me sad.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :jose
> 
> fun fact. only sent off once in his entire career, domestically and internationally


Must give half his wages to the referee. :webb


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

WWE_TNA said:


> This deadline day makes me sad.


Same :sadpanda

Thankfully there's a game on tonight so I won't be glued to this shite.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

incredibly maicon has taken a pay cut to join us.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

what are we all going to do after today?


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> This deadline day makes me sad.


I feel the very same.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Petric and Berba will be deadly.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fulham, QPR, City and spurs fans are a happy lot atm.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am really very surprised that Maicon went to City. That was so unexpected.

Not only that, he actually took a pay cut. Wow.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We did our business nice and early. If the window closes without another signing, then I won't be angry. But a midfielder or striker would be nice.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Charlton are in for the mighty :hesk2


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Liverpool in for Yossi!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They can have Yossi on loan. That's cool. Just stay the fuck away from Danny.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Yossi in, Dempsey out.....to the reserves.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

maybe liverpool will get yossi but not clint!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So is Dempsey not going anywhere?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

I wouldn't think he will want to sit on the bench and do nothing till January


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

If Gaston to saints is done will he be registered in time to play vs United :side:


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Spurs deal for Moutinho hit a snag re: personal terms


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

vampyr said:


> Spurs deal for Moutinho hit a snag re: personal terms


Quick fergie swoop in.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Essien to Arsenal on loan. if it happens Gourlay is stupid, strengthen our rivals. great.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Please tell me that Essien rumor is bullshit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

savic in florence, hopefully this gets done soon, the italian window is only open for another hour or so


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

IrishViper said:


> Essien to Arsenal on loan. if it happens Gourlay is stupid, strengthen our rivals. great.


he used to be good...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Remy to chelsea for 21m?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Lloris on the brink of Spurs...coming on Wenger, what you playing at!? Get someone in!*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would be odd with om only wanting 15.8 mil for him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Spurs fans - Hearing the problem with Moutinho should not mean the deal falls through


probably not salary then


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> Quick fergie swoop in.


You have to accept it now. You're not getting a central midfield. I know it hurts. I want one too. But it's not going to happen.










Meanwhile, Malouda is still not GTFO...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Man City will also confirm the signing of Fiorentina's teenage Serbian defender Matija Nastasic later for a fee of £13m plus Stefan Savic.


this window is all about city!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Have we signed anyone yet? :jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

javi garcia on his way to a medical for the 16 mil move. happy with this window, very happy. got a de rossi lite for half the price (provided nothing goes wrong)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

German transfer zone is closed.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Juventus sign Nicklas Bendtner from Arsenal


Sky Sports reporting this!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a loan to a permanent deal. a fresh, new idea in italy that.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Ovz signing in.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Looks a bit heavy to me, needs to drop a few.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Mozza said:


> Ovz signing in.


why did he bring his son with him? :shocked:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

to highlight the desparation of fiorentina, they've signed luca toni


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

> Aston Villa withdraw move for Fulham striker Clint Dempsey


:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Remy for £13m? :blatter

Yes plz. As long as Sturridge doesn't leave.


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Van der Wiel to PSG for only 4.5m


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> Looks a bit heavy to me, needs to drop a few.












Didn't stop our Nev from being the best in the world! unk2


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wouldn't like to be a reporter outside of Anfield right about now :lmao


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

SSN saying Spurs are in for Clint Dempsey


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

^^

I was just about to say, interesting...if he goes to Spurs then that is a kick in the teeth for Liverpool!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for some reason we're being linked with jovetic for 28 mil euro

problem: we have 19 minutes

no wait, that's only for arrivals in italy. we have 17 minutes to ship savic off to get BIG NASTY


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I can't believe we are not buying anyone when we have clear depth issues. Unreal. 

Sitting on those millions.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> for some reason we're being linked with jovetic for 28 mil euro
> 
> problem: we have 19 minutes


I'm certain it's only the coming ins that get effected by that. 

Sales are okay.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Do city really need jovetic i mean Aguero, Tevez, Mario, Dzeko and silva since Jovetic can play the number 10 role.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he'd only come in if dzeko's leaving. which isnt totally out of the question


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> I can't believe we are not buying anyone when we have clear depth issues. Unreal.
> 
> Sitting on those millions.


:wenger following the Gunner remedy. 

1. Sell the whole team
2. Buy no one
3.??????
4. Win everything!!!!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

vargas labels gilardino a dumbass after he leaves genoa for bologna.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> no wait, that's only for arrivals in italy. we have 17 minutes to ship savic off to get BIG NASTY


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I wouldnt say our squad has been improved by today, Sinclair, only as good if a bit quicker than Johnson, Garcia prob eqaul with De Jong, Garcia can play abit more but De Jong a better ball winner. Nastasic i dont know much about but Savic out the team is a improvment. lol.

And Maicon? i cna only see working if him and Clichy get the hang of this 3-5-2 formation, i would guess purely there to teach that role to Micah, for future years  

Clearly, Sin and Nas are long term and u-21 rule.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

can still get players


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> can still get players


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Replacing De Jong with Garcia seems like signing just for the sake of it. We'll buy this guy just because we can. 

No-one sign Dempsey please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

two pearlers from downie within about 15 seconds of each other

javi garcia, he's no martinez of valencia
nastasic, italy have always produced decent defenders

:kenny


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No Sturridge on the bench. Fuck this, he's going


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Is the GOAT Clint Dempsey going to retire after this transfer window since no one will but is sorry GOAT ass?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

essien not on the bench either


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Fuck this. I'm turning off social media.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> two pearlers from downie within about 15 seconds of each other
> 
> javi garcia, he's no martinez of valencia
> nastasic, italy have always produced decent defenders
> ...


And he gets paid for that shit. Come on Snrub we'll contact sky and replace merse and dowie.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

So word is that Spurs talks between Moutinho have broken down? 

Time to put AVB on suicide watch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WWE_TNA said:


> And he gets paid for that shit. Come on Snrub we'll contact sky and replace merse and dowie.


:lol deal, it's just laughably bad at times. i do enjoy the stuttering guy at hammers who seems to be on his first day every time it cuts to him

nastasic, oooo that's a good italian name son

http://www.macedonianfootball.com/i...oins-arsenal&catid=13:international&Itemid=64

arsenal splashing dat cash


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lol deal, it's just laughably bad at times. i do enjoy the stuttering guy at hammers who seems to be on his first day every time it cuts to him
> 
> nastasic, oooo that's a good italian name son



You could probably create a first 11 team of bad pundits with subs, i don't mind merse though he's good for the laughs he brings.


:wenger signing dem youngsters, i bet stringer is going mental. meanwhile gunner is at KFC.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> No Sturridge on the bench. Fuck this, he's going


Henry Winter is saying Sturridge is on the bench


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Sturridge and Essien won't move. Hell, Essien literally couldn't move last time I saw him play.

Ryan Taylor out has done his Anterior Cruciate Ligament and is out for 6 months at best. Shit. Any formation that doesn't include full backs? :hmm:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sturridge IS on the bench. He stays! 

Edit: What 07 says.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joel on the verge of 










KILLING STUDGE


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Hope moses gets some big game time over the season would like see how he does now he's made a big step up.


----------



## Dale (May 30, 2007)

Fulham have rejected a formal approach from Liverpool for Clint Dempsey in the last few minutes according to SSN.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jack Butland :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fulham rejected a bid from Liverpool for Dempsey :lol

I kinda hopes they make him rot in the reserves all season for the way he's handled his transfer this season.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Dale said:


> Fulham have rejected a formal approach from Liverpool for Clint Dempsey in the last few minutes according to SSN.


Well I hope he will enjoy his season training with the kids


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> joel on the verge of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was packing my bag and was about to head to Monaco, but then I saw he is indeed on the bench, so life goes on for STUDGE.



WWE_TNA said:


> Hope moses gets some big game time over the season would like see how he does now he's made a big step up.


He'll get minutes. He's got qualities others don't have in the squad.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Clint Don't fuck with Al Fayed.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Natalie Sawyer and her boobs have turned up in her classic deadline day dress :mark:*


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Natalie Sawyer and her boobs have turned up in her classic deadline day dress :mark:*


Beat me to it, she's so fecking hot.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Praying Javi Garcia deal collapses, that money for a player that important for us is a joke, and we have no time to replace him. Him leaving mens we wont go past group stages in champions league and we dont stand a chance winning the league.

As for moutinho, heard a rumour, probably fake, that porto wants to incluce rolando in the deal to cheat on sporting. Sporting has 30% i think from the moutinho transfer, and rumor says they want to have rolando and moutinho going both with rolando being sold above his price and outinho below so the money sporting as the rights to are smaller. (lets say 40M for boith being 20M each instead of just moutinho for 30M, just an example). Its probably fake.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Why is sky sports site (transfer clockwatch) saying Cavani has signed new deal with Udinese. :lol wtf


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Seabs said:


> *Fulham rejected a bid from Liverpool for Dempsey :lol
> 
> I kinda hopes they make him rot in the reserves all season for the way he's handled his transfer this season.*


*Not a chance that Dempsey's gunna be wasted in their reserves, they'll call him back upto the first team squad. He's far too valuable to just ignore, this is Fulham we're talkin about remember not Man City. They can't just let a top name sit out.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Natalie Sawyer and her boobs have turned up in her classic deadline day dress :mark:*


for those without skysports...*PICTURES ARE NEEDED*!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

vampyr said:


> for those without skysports...*PICTURES ARE NEEDED*!


edit wrong.

Also sky have fixed it now to cavani signs new deal with napoli, fucking morons :lmao.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GET THE FUCKING CHAMPAGNE


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)




----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

^^

that'll do!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So is Essien off to gunners then? not sure about that deal.










One from the jan deadline day but i think she's wearing the same dress now.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

It's like a scene from The Hills Have Eyes when they go to Stoke.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn RDM just confirmed Essien might be on his way.

There you go, Arsenal.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Stoke fans look the most vacant faced fuckers in the world


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Fuck sake. If Tottenham get Moutinho and Lloris along with the other players they signed this window then I'll be fuming.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> So is Essien off to gunners then? not sure about that deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not bad!


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mozza said:


> It's like a scene from The Hills Have Eyes when they go to Stoke.


:lmao :lmao 









Last year.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It is the same dress as last deadline day. I don't forget a dress like that!

Edit: Yeah the Stoke fans outside the stadium every deadline day are embarrassing. I promise not everyone in Stoke look as fucking dumb as them. Just the ones who creep around football stadiums to get on SSN.*


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

WWE_TNA said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha!

No wonder they were first to break the news about Peter Crouch joining. :jesse


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Fulham rejecting off for Clint is worrying for Pool fans


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

laughed way too hard at this


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *
> Edit: Yeah the Stoke fans outside the stadium every deadline day are embarrassing. I promise not everyone in Stoke look as fucking dumb as them. Just the ones who creep around football stadiums to get on SSN.*


*

It's why I'm made up they don't do Goodison, they'd all get stabbed by some lids.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

saw this earlier...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lass diara to anzhi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *It is the same dress as last deadline day. I don't forget a dress like that!
> 
> Edit: Yeah the Stoke fans outside the stadium every deadline day are embarrassing. I promise not everyone in Stoke look as fucking dumb as them. Just the ones who creep around football stadiums to get on SSN.*



Yeah i think any stadium they go to will have a few inbred looking fellars or just chavs but poor stoke seem to have a huge bunch every deadline day.



Lass diarra to anzhi? now i'm super super pissed, why didn't fergie get in touch with his old pal jose.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Oh yeah Stoke's have been by far the worst the past few deadlines. Shame Arsenal are doing fuck all because they usually attract some brilliant characters.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Essien to Arsenal sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Waiting for QPR to announce they've signed essien.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So Essien's going to replace Song? Jesus almighty.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Chelsea could do with Falcao!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Waiting for QPR to announce they've signed essien.


:lmao


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Razor King said:


> So Essien's going to replace Song? Jesus almighty.


No he's not RDM said it's not Arsenal.

Jesus Fucking Christ, think I may have to turn this off. Getting wound up. Fuck the business, fuck the profit, fuck the financial stability and spend some fucking cash on some fucking quality. The fans want trophies you fucking imbeciles!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

RDM said he didn't know.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Nothing will beat the City fans with bananas when it was announced they'd signed Robinho. Pretty sure there was also like 6 people doing a Greque (Poznan) last year when news broke they signed someone big (memory is shocking in trying to identify the player).


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Hoping Essien is off to Everton. 

For starters we don't have a sexy female physio so you know he isn't going to feign any injuries! 










EDIT:

Ovz is FINALLY signed and sealed, 4 year deal. 3 hours to try and bring in either N'Zonzi or Essien now.










EDIT NUMBER TWOOOOO:



> phil neville18 ‏@fizzer18
> Welcome Brian Oviedo-watched him play last week looks top draw to me and he as the 2nd best stepover In the club!!!


Nobody will ever compete with Nevs stepovers.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> No he's not RDM said it's not Arsenal.
> 
> Jesus Fucking Christ, think I may have to turn this off. Getting wound up. Fuck the business, fuck the profit, fuck the financial stability and spend some fucking cash on some fucking quality. The fans want trophies you fucking imbeciles!


I hear ya.

Dempsey and M'Vila are just there for the taking. But... :sad:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

http://www.espnstar.com/football/premier-league/news/detail/item137223/Dubai-or-not-Dubai-Everton/

Hahahaha, no chance!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

You know Sky should say they are going live to London Colney and play this:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Surely Falcao can't be there much longer?!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao at pewl only offering 4 mil for dempsey and refusing to go higher for someone fulham have no reason to get rid of. just pay them the extra 2 mil + a bit of add ons you mongs.


----------



## Dale (May 30, 2007)

According to SSN, Liverpools bid for Dempsey was lower than Villa's earlier in the day and the Liverpool owners aren't willing to increase it which is why they tried offering Henderson or Adam as part of the deal but neither wanted to go.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah it's baffling. Not like they don't have the money either.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lloris deal is done


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Adam prefered Stoke over Fulham? Brain dead.

:lol at Dempsey, serves him right.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JAVIGOAT arrives for a medical :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

From the Everton correspondent Greg O'Keeffe..



> Greg O'Keeffe ‏@GregOK
> Meanwhile #EFC continue their pursuit of a sensational loan move for Michael Essien





> Greg O'Keeffe ‏@GregOK
> #EFC enquired about highly rated Birmingham keeper Jack Butland but will not be making a bid after being put off by asking price


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Essien can go. Chelsea's team is powerful enough as it is


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Essien can go. Chelsea's team is powerful enough as it is


Certainly looked like that before! :jesse

EDIT: seems like the match is still going on, well it seems like you don't need him now ay?! :jesse


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Real Madrid seem to be the mystery team that are after Essien on loan, if the Diarra move goes through.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Na, our team is too strong. We're just letting other teams win in the glorified friendlies e.g. SuperCup, Charity Shield, to keep things looking competitive. We're going to dominate football, the Chelsea dynasty is going to overthrow Barcelona and all that 

Well it looks like Liverpool have a great chance of getting Sturridge ique2


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

SSN Saying Dempsey has signed for spurs ique


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

> Greg O'Keeffe ‏@GregOK
> If Real Madrid's interest in Essien becomes concrete Moyes has obv missed out. An ambitious move anyway. Chase for N'Zonzi continues.


It was kind of a cheeky move for Essien, but you can only try.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Essien going Madrid is odd. Definitely not an improvement on Diarra. Dempsey at Spurs now. Seems all but done deal.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What's with Liverpool only having 2 strikers on their books? Neither are proper goalscorers either. Strange. 

Wouldn't even want to guess the Spurs 11 now.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

See, Chelsea are so superb that REAL MADRID are eager to sign our fringe players and put them in their team


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only having 2 strikers is clearly the new trend 

Yossi off West Ham on loan with Chelsea paying most of his wages still by the sounds of it if Essien to Madrid goes through. Great signing for West Ham, especially if they aren't paying much of his wages.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I guess Mourinho wants someone in he can trust. Nice move for Essien though. Will always love the guy.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

What Essien to Madrid?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Dempsey to Spuds confirmed, 6 million, 3 year deal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey, if you continue to like Dempsey, I'ma have to ask for your Arsenal supporter's card.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Lol, they're so mad right now.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Amazing how Essien has declined as a player but ends up on loan at a stronger team.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Benayoun is on £93,0000 a week? Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.

Dempsey for £6m is a great buy. Liverpool are muppets for passing that up but what's new :kenny*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I know I always talked about Dempsey not being good enough for Arsenal etc. But at 6M he'd have been a decent buy. I had it in my head for some reason that Fulham were wanting nearly twice that figure.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nice transfer policy lolerpool. Let a striker leave, Fuck up signing a replacement due to horrid hardballing. Laughable


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Dempsey for 6 million is a good deal especially when you consider that Blackburn payed 8 million for Jordan Rhodes


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

pleased to have yossi back!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Liverpool have fucked themselves in so many ways with their bad business last season. fpalm


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Been saying Dempsey wouldn't go to Liverpool for a few days now, it was obvious they were going to try and get him on the cheap and fair play to Fulham for holding out and getting more money (although 6m for him is an absolute bargain)

Shocked Arsenal haven't spent any money since Song/RVP left and especially given their faulted start to the season


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Given the fees Liverpool paid for Allen and Borini (who isn't that good), it seems odd that they wouldn't pay 6M for Dempsey. I've heard they made their final offer at 4M.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dempsey :kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny:kenny

Stupid stupid stuff.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So who's had the strongest window? and the weakest?

Where does this leave peoples predictions for the table? So many questions. I'll stick my neck out and say we'll end up above Liverpool. Spurs and Arsenal are completely up in the air, I've no idea how they'll handle the changes. Everton look like they've gone for it in the market, started extremely strongly.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

As a West Ham fan I have been very happy with our business in the window, at the start I wanted Carroll and now we have him that makes me happy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What was the point of loaning out Carroll to not replace him?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Earlier says he's happy with how the transfer window went

Now wants the transfer window to be opened for another 24 hours

enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> What was the point of loaning out Carroll to not replace him?


BR probably thought he could wait till today and then offer Fulham an amount they would take but it didn't work


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

One of Scottish footballs biggest prospects David Templeton and Australian internationalist Ryan McGowan sign for Zombie Rangers in the 3rd division one night on from drawing at Anfield fpalmfpalm.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

SJFC said:


> One of Scottish footballs biggest prospect's David Templeton and Australian internationalist Ryan McGowan sign for Zombie Rangers in the 3rd division one night on from drawing at Anfield fpalmfpalm.


$$$


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

From Vadis Odjidja-Ofoe Wiki page :lol



> On the 31st of August 2012, he signed for the Premier League club Everton. They offered 5 million less than Liverpool but Brugge said they hate the redshite and it would another big fuck you to Brendon! With great power, comes great responsbility, my friend. Le Bleu.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

vampyr said:


> BR probably thought he could wait till today and then offer Fulham an amount they would take but it didn't work


Well that was fucking stupid of him then? 6m is a cheap price for Dempsey. Utter stupidity from him


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Rangers are still a draw even though they are in the 3rd division can't blame them for going, they will go down in folklore if they help the team return to the big time in a few seasons


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Strongest on paper is QPR. They have improved their squad massively. Granero is a quality signing. Everton have done some amazing business as well. Weakest goes to Liverpool or Villa.

I won't include Arsenal seeing as I am obviously biased but I think overall it has been yet another poor window for us. Yes we got Cazorla, Pod and Giroud but we've lost RVP and Song. 

I would have been happy had we signed 3 players today. When fit we have Arteta, Wilshere and Cazorla as our first choice with Diaby, Coq, Ramsey and Rosicky as backup. But I would have been in for De Jong at that price. We should have tried for Van Der Weil as well as having Jenks as our backup RB will give me a Heart Attack one day. Last of all, Berbatov. Yes he's 31 but he's a proven Prem goalscorer which we desperately need right now.

Also pissed with players not leaving or going on loan, so technically we may still be stuck with them. Squillaci/Arshavin/Denilson/Bendtner/Chamakh/Park all needed to fuck off permanently this window.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stoke sealing the Nzonzi deal. God knows why. Fulham supposedly looking to get Palacios and Huddlestone. Fulham doing some great business if they can get Huddlestone in.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well that was fucking stupid of him then? 6m is a cheap price for Dempsey. Utter stupidity from him


yeah considering he offered Fulham £4m :no:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> So who's had the strongest window? and the weakest?
> 
> Where does this leave peoples predictions for the table? So many questions. I'll stick my neck out and say we'll end up above Liverpool. Spurs and Arsenal are completely up in the air, I've no idea how they'll handle the changes. Everton look like they've gone for it in the market, started extremely strongly.


As things stand Imma gonna go with City, United & Chelski for the top 3. 4th place is just wide open though. Arsenal could take it if they manage to score. Spurs if everyone fits straight away is a good shout too though. We got Sahin though bitches!!!!! :mourinho So yeah probably manage to fuck up and finish 7th . 

Everton has a boss window though, Chelsea had a good one too i'd say even with no CM. Spurs if everyone fits will be a force even after losing Modric and VDV. QPR just plain make me worried. They signed a bunch of players on what i'd imagine to be incredibly high wages and probably wont even get close to top 10 to be able to finance them over a long time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Today sucks.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Best window; Someone like Swansea would be my shout, only lost two of their key players from last season and have signed some real quality replacements

Fulham have had a very good window as well

Worst window; Probably Liverpool, ok they bought some quality (Allen/Borini/Sahin) but have failed to replace outgoing players and have a very small squad especially with them being in the Europa


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That Enterprise rent-a-car advert is almost as awesome as a whole night of Jim White and Natalie Sawyer.*


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Sky Sports sources say Blackpool have signed Nathan Delfouneso on loan from Aston Villa, Nathan Eccleston on permanent deal from Liverpool and Kirk Broadfoot on a free


Delfouneso always turns out well on Football Manager! (Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i just don't get it.

4th place is the goal. 

Why?

So frustrating. 

:wenger


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> Today sucks.


But but but. You guys are making a profit. who needs players when you got money :wenger


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

> According to @RorySmithTimes, Liverpool have knocked £450k p/w off the wage bill. Meaning they'll save £23.4m this year on wages.


Awkward.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Joey Barton has joined French club Marseille on a season long loan deal, Queens Park Rangers have confirmed.


*awaits french ban*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Making/Saving money is obviously far more important than winning titles. I'd trade in all our Premier League titles to be more financially stable.

:fergie :kagawa*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> i just don't get it.
> 
> 4th place is the goal.
> 
> ...


Because the board don't give a shit about football.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

We were trying to get our wage bill down anyway so hardly suprised. 

Shitt QPR made 12 signings this summer :lmao


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Lol @ arsenal and liverpool.

Rogers egotistical maniac etc


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Balance sheet champions.

No doubt about that. Where is our trophy?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Reports are now emerging that Joao Moutinho is more likely to stay at Porto than move to Tottenham Hotspur.


all that excitement for nothing! man utd will sign him I bet in january


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MEH.

3rd place team, at best. And I don't really believe that. Chelsea, United, and City are better.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Have you wiped Gervinho and his massive head off the face of the earth?



ALEXHUMPH said:


> According to @RorySmithTimes, Liverpool have knocked £450k p/w off the wage bill. Meaning they'll save £23.4m this year on wages.
> 
> Awkward.


Wow the :kenny reign really was cripplingly bad.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well at least we got rid of Adam and spearing.... Positive thoughts mark positive thoughts :Mourinho


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nah. The dude who did the teams forgot about Gervinho.

But for me, he's equal to Arshavin. 

I really hope that Arshavin and Chamakh want to be good this year. That'd be great.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lost a $20 dollar bet with my brother. He said we were done spending last week. I disagreed. He won :sad:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> ^ Have you wiped Gervinho and his massive head off the face of the earth?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow the :kenny reign really was cripplingly bad.


More the hicks and Gillet reign than the Kenny reign tbh. Guys like Aquilani were on like 80,000k a week. Pretty sure Cole is still on 90,000k a so :kenny. Our wage bill was pretty bad. Least thats down now


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well at least we got rid of Adam and spearing.... Positive thoughts mark positive thoughts :Mourinho


Guess its something :mourinho

Essiens gone to Madrid :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

BANANAS. Calm me down. Tell me it will all be okay.

----------- Adebayor ------------ 

Bale --------------------- Sigi/Dempsey 

---------- Dembele -------------- 

------ Parker --- Sandro -------- 


Damn. I likey the spurs front-six.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> MEH.
> 
> 3rd place team, at best. And I don't really believe that. Chelsea, United, and City are better.


Vermaelen, Cazorla and Walcott will all be gone next summer. You watch.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> More the hicks and Gillet reign than the Kenny reign tbh. Guys like Aquilani were on like 80,000k a week. Pretty sure Cole is still on 90,000k a so :kenny. Our wage bill was pretty bad. Least thats down now


But Joe Cole is better than Lionel Messi, according to Gerrard.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2010/aug/10/joe-cole-messi-gerrard-liverpool



> "[Lionel] Messi can do some amazing things, but anything he can do Joe can do as well, if not better.


Worth that wage :kanye2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

You guys are too harsh on QPR.

I like the midfield...

Park, Faurlin, M'Bia, Granero, Hoilett, Taarbat...

Not bad.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Ironic how Arsenal are lambasted for living within their means whiles everyone around them spends the earth. We've just built a new stadium a couple of years ago so it was obviously going to take a while for us to them have the funds to challenge for the title. It's a long term project + it's not like it's been that long since we last won a trophy.

One thing that nobody seems to be mentioning is how clever Michael Owen has been. As a free agent he can sign for anybody up until some point in November so by not signing with anyone he's made himself even more valuable seeing as he's the only decent striker willing to play in the Premiership. So for any clubs who hit a patch of bad for in the next few games, they'll be likely to panic buy and offer Owen more than what he would have got if he'd signed now, when there were other alternatives for the clubs.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> BANANAS. Calm me down. Tell me it will all be okay.
> 
> ----------- Adebayor ------------
> 
> ...


Mikey's an Arsenal fan yet he's continually shitting on Arsenal and praising SPURS?????


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> You guys are too harsh on QPR.
> 
> I like the midfield...
> 
> ...


But the defence? :torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I am bummed out right now... The Falcao raping, the learning of Yossi earning £92k p/w, Spurs doing good business today, Essien to Madrid, Torres being the number one guy this season, Malouda still here, no late big signing...

enaldo :jose :terry1 :mcgee1 :bron3


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Mikey's an Arsenal fan yet he's continually shitting on Arsenal and praising SPURS?????


I don't continually shit on Arsenal.

i continually shit on our odd transfer policies.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

No right back, no defensive midfielder... We are fucked. And Lloris to Spurs, f***...


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

im guessing moutinho wanted too big a wage. 

:arry would have got the deal done for £10 million with hulk thrown in


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Celebrate all you want Stoke fans, N'Zonzi is fucking useless. The only thing of worth he did last season was lamp Steve Kean on the training ground. Hence why he's not played since the lazy overrated bastard.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Stoke seem to piling up on CM's. Adam, Edu and now N'Zonzi.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't continually shit on Arsenal.
> 
> i continually shit on our odd transfer policies.


Still counts Bruh :wenger


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

haribo said:


> But the defence? :torres


Thou shalt not doubt the greatness of Clint "GOAT" Hill.

I'm very much enjoying Liverpool botching the window after Rodgers bizarre u-turns on Carroll and his smug press conference before. No good having a decent midfield if there's no-one to put it in the net.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

West Ham get Benayoun on loan. I think West Ham will do pretty well this season, maybe 8th or 9th. Andy Carroll and Kevin Nolan will do well together and Benayoun can be very good at times.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Vermaelen, Cazorla and Walcott will all be gone next summer. You watch.


*Not a chance of Cazorla leaving next summer.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like we're going to have to rely on Mikel with Essien going to Madrid.  :no: 

Instead of bringing one in, we're sending one out.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

24 hours ago Brendan Rodgers



> 'I’ve been given as much confidence as I can possibly get that we will have someone to come in,' he said.
> 
> 'I’ve said all along that I have Luis Suarez and Fabio Borini as front line strikers, and the young lads like Adam Morgan are getting experience, but between now and January I need more than that.
> 
> 'Hopefully on Friday we can do some work and get something complete because we certainly need it. I am hoping for one or two. We need one, that’s for sure.'


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

just1988 said:


> *Not a chance of Cazorla leaving next summer.*


Course he is. He's gonna be Man City's first signing :wenger

Edit

@United07 :kobe2 hows that New CM Bro :kobe3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Is Heskey still available on a free? We may get a striker yet!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Would Liverpool ever get Michael Owen back?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Heskey and Owen were a great strike partnership to be fair.

Bring em in.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *Not a chance of Cazorla leaving next summer.*


And why is there no chance of this?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fargerov said:


> Would Liverpool ever get Michael Owen back?


Honestly if it can be done on a pay as you play deal I'd take him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Heskey and Owen were a great strike partnership to be fair.
> 
> Bring em in.


We are not in the championship............... Yet : side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Such a bittersweet window. Added a world class player in Cazorla, and still feel neglected.

Save us Wilshere. He must stay healthy all season...when he returns.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Liverpool need a goalscorer and Owen on a free, especially now wouldn't be a bad option at all.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Chelsea sign someone already... :downing



> OFFICIAL: Chelsea sign Radamel Falcao from Athletico Madrid for a fee of 100 million euros



















:side:


----------



## IrishViper (Nov 26, 2011)

Im sure Chelsea will sign big man Michael owen as backup :jose


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I wonder what Falcao will sell for.

100 million seems possible.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I see the man described by Steve Kean as our 'Wayne Rooney', David Goodwillie has been let go on loan to Crystal Palace until January. Well done Kean you fucking clown.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Essien to Real :lmao


Poor Arsenal fans in this window.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Essien to Real :lmao
> 
> 
> Poor Arsenal fans in this window.


Cazorla saves us from a poor window. It was a decent window.

Really, it all hinges on the health of Wilshere, Arteta, and Rosicky. Must stay healthy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shows how much rodgers have fucked up when bringing back Owen seems like a good idea.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently in portugal they are saying Benfica will get 50% of any future transfer fee for Javi Garcia


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Liverpool's window is much worse than ours. 

Super Suarez better be super.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Shows how much rodgers have fucked up when bringing back Owen seems like a good idea.


more Dalglish's fault really


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

united_07 said:


> more Dalglish's fault really


How is it Daglish fault that Rodgers did not bring in a striker to replace Carroll and has left us with just 2 first team strikers? It is his fault we has shit like Adam in our squad but the fact we failed to buy Dempsey but putting a fucking joke of a bid and loaned out Carroll leaving us short is 100% Rodgers fault


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah. what's liverpool's best XI look like now?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Watford got 5 players from Udinese.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Very dissapointed that we didnt sign a striker considering Carroll is on loan. We'll struggle without a top goalscorer once again.

Fuck!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> How is it Daglish fault that Rodgers did not bring in a striker to replace Carroll and has left us with just 2 first team strikers? It is his fault we has shit like Adam in our squad but the fact we failed to buy Dempsey but putting a fucking joke of a bid and loaned out Carroll leaving us short is 100% Rodgers fault


Not Rodgers' fault if he was led to believe he had the finances to get Dempsey for example. It might be his decision not to go higher than £4m but it's more likely the board. If it was up to Rodgers after letting Carroll go, don't you think he'd be happy to go an extra £2m for Dempsey? Look at the board too for their ridiculous spending in the last few windows, because that obviously would have an impact on their budget this summer.

Whether Rodgers used his budget well enough in spending practically all of it on Allen & Borini is another matter.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> How is it Daglish fault that Rodgers did not bring in a striker to replace Carroll and has left us with just 2 first team strikers? It is his fault we has shit like Adam in our squad but the fact we failed to buy Dempsey but putting a fucking joke of a bid and loaned out Carroll leaving us short is 100% Rodgers fault


It is all Dalglish's fault, well that regime. They had to focus on cleaning up the mess that was left, getting players surplus to requirements off the wage bill and trying to stabilise the club. I can also understand the owners being a little more stingy after the mad king and comolli blew what they did on shite/average players.

Rodgers inherited a mess. I actually think he's done a decent job all things considered, Carroll had to go. He's completely the opposite of a Brendan Rodgers player.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Plus side pool looked really good vs city, but then again they always look like world beaters vs city/united at anfield.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Not Rodgers' fault if he was led to believe he had the finances to get Dempsey for example. It might be his decision not to go higher than £4m but it's more likely the board. If it was up to Rodgers after letting Carroll go, don't you think he'd be happy to go an extra £2m for Dempsey? Look at the board too for their ridiculous spending in the last few windows, because that obviously would have an impact on their budget this summer.
> 
> Whether Rodgers used his budget well enough in spending practically all of it on Allen & Borini is another matter.


Maybe but he is to blame for us leaving it till this late in the window. His treatment of Carroll has been shocking. If the board are the reason we did not get Dempsey then are fucking stupid as well. Leaving us so short up front is stupid especially when we a good striker who could be used as back up out on loan. We should have held onto to him till we brought someone else in and now we are stuffed


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Carroll should have stayed i don't see how rodgers did not see use for him with pool's lack of strikers and the fact they're in europe, big workload for suarez.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> It is all Dalglish's fault, well that regime. They had to focus on cleaning up the mess that was left, getting players surplus to requirements off the wage bill and trying to stabilise the club. I can also understand the owners being a little more stingy after the mad king and comolli blew what they did on shite/average players.
> 
> Rodgers inherited a mess. I actually think he's done a decent job all things considered, Carroll had to go. He's completely the opposite of a Brendan Rodgers player.


Your right Rodgers not bringing in a striker when we needed it is Daglish fault. While we need to clear that shit out of club and that shit being there was Kenny's fault we still needed another striker and not bringing that player in is Rodgers fault. Whether he rated Carroll or not he could have been a back up option till January. What are we going to do if Suarez and Borini get injured? 

Rodgers has made a mistake in not bringing in another striker when we clearly needed one. The bid for a Dempsey was a joke and 6m is hardly an stupid sum for him. Heck it is a lot cheaper then I thought it would be. Rodgers has done a number of things right but he has messed up in not getting a striker in imo.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Suarez hasn't stopped playing due to the Olympics and what not. Definitely need a backup.

I guess Owen will do.

~_~


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Board/Rodgers fault on not getting dempsey or another forward, dalglish/comollis fault for fucking them up in the last 2/3 windows.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Maybe but he is to blame for us leaving it till this late in the window. His treatment of Carroll has been shocking.


No question about the Carroll treatment, calling himself a nutcase if he let him go on loan looks stupid now. He's handled that badly but I think it only came this late because only West Ham were prepared to take Carroll on and he only wanted to go to Newcastle. Obviously that wasn't possible and he decided to go to West Ham at the last minute which he previously ruled out. If Rodgers felt that Carroll was staying then he must've been happy to keep him. It came as a shock to see Carroll change his mind last night and that forced Rodgers hand to get someone in. Why they couldn't stump up the extra £2m for Dempsey is the surprising bit.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> No question about the Carroll treatment, calling himself a nutcase if he let him go on loan looks stupid now. He's handled that badly but I think it only came this late because only West Ham were prepared to take Carroll on and he only wanted to go to Newcastle. Obviously that wasn't possible and he decided to go to West Ham at the last minute which he previously ruled out. If Rodgers felt that Carroll was staying then he must've been happy to keep him. It came as a shock to see Carroll change his mind last night and that forced Rodgers hand to get someone in. *Why they couldn't stump up the extra £2m for Dempsey is the surprising bit*.


Even more suprising if you add in the fact they made some on adam today.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> yeah. what's liverpool's best XI look like now?


Reina 

Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique

Allen - Sahin - Lucas 

Borini - Suarez - Sterling 

As things stand tbh thats the best lineup I can draw from our squad. Stevie's has struggled in the formation thus far. 

Rodgers for the most part has done well to fix KD's mess but not bringing in a striker while letting one go was a huge mistake. Leaves us with basically Suarez & Borini. God help us if one of them gets injured since we gotta do Europa League footy as well.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Your right Rodgers not bringing in a striker when we needed it is Daglish fault. While we need to clear that shit out of club and that shit being there was Kenny's fault we still needed another striker and not bringing that player in is Rodgers fault. Whether he rated Carroll or not he could have been a back up option till January. What are we going to do if Suarez and Borini get injured?
> 
> Rodgers has made a mistake in not bringing in another striker when we clearly needed one. The bid for a Dempsey was a joke and 6m is hardly an stupid sum for him. Heck it is a lot cheaper then I thought it would be. Rodgers has done a number of things right but he has messed up in not getting a striker in imo.


Again, yes, yes it IS his fault. The funds to pay that bit extra for the likes of Dempsey wasn't there because Dalglish spent so much more extra than he should have on the likes of Carroll - There is no chance in hell the call to not pay extra for Dempsey was on Rodgers. Zero chance. Carroll had to go, Rodgers wouldn't even want him as an emergency, he's everything that Rodgers doesn't want in a player and would disrupt the entire philosophy of the team. There's a reason Carroll ended up where he did.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Board/Rodgers fault on not getting dempsey or another forward, dalglish/comollis fault for fucking them up in the last 2/3 windows.


Can't argue with this. 




Nige™ said:


> No question about the Carroll treatment, calling himself a nutcase if he let him go on loan looks stupid now. He's handled that badly but I think it only came this late because only West Ham were prepared to take Carroll on and he only wanted to go to Newcastle. Obviously that wasn't possible and he decided to go to West Ham at the last minute which he previously ruled out. If Rodgers felt that Carroll was staying then he must've been happy to keep him. It came as a shock to see Carroll change his mind last night and that forced Rodgers hand to get someone in. Why they couldn't stump up the extra £2m for Dempsey is the surprising bit.



Yeah some of his press conferences have been up there with Roy in making me :kenny. Tbh I don't blame Carroll for wanting out as Rodgers was horrible to him. If Rodgers had not wrote him off before seeing him play he may not wanted to go to west ham and he would be here as back up. Yeah I am still stunned that we were not willing to stump an extra few million for Dempsey. I can see the Owen deal happening as a pay as you play deal. Don't want it but we need a striker


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rodgers was 100% right to immediately rule out Carroll.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Highly doubt it's rodgers fault. 

Ian Ayre could be to blame.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Reina
> 
> Johnson - Agger - Skrtel - Enrique
> 
> ...


not bad. too bad lucas is out for several weeks. 

is Henderson that much out of the picture? talk about your stunted development. loan him to arsenal. :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

vampyr said:


>


Bet he'll get a good reception at the cottage.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Again, yes, yes it IS his fault. The funds to pay that bit extra for the likes of Dempsey wasn't there because Dalglish spent so much more extra than he should have on the likes of Carroll - There is no chance in hell the call to not pay extra for Dempsey was on Rodgers. Zero chance. Carroll had to go, Rodgers wouldn't even want him as an emergency, he's everything that Rodgers doesn't want in a player and would disrupt the entire philosophy of the team. There's a reason Carroll ended up where he did.


So you are saying our squad is better with just two strikers? And if the board are not willing to stump up an extra 2m for Dempsey then that is a joke. No point in even letting Carroll go. Also what about the Adam money? We saved 23m on wages this window so surely we had the money to pay an extra 2m for Dempsey. Rodgers has made a mistake. Not every thing is Kenny's fault. Rodgers is doing a good job but he has made a mistake and blaming it on Kenny is wrong. He had a striker and got rid of him without replacing him




Irish Jet said:


> Rodgers was 100% right to immediately rule out Carroll.


No he really wasn't especially not publicly. It would take away all his confidence and also lower his price as people will know we want rid. Also if no one came in what would we do then? Rodgers has handled the whole Carroll thing badly.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mikey Damage said:


> not bad. too bad lucas is out for several weeks.
> 
> is Henderson that much out of the picture? talk about your stunted development. loan him to arsenal. :side:


Yeah sucks about Lucas 3 months  

Hendo's still around and should get some decent time this season. Mostly in Europa League I'd imagine. And nah why loan him to an even worse team :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> not bad. too bad lucas is out for several weeks.


3 months I heard on SSN yesterday. Bad times for him but Allen, Sahin & Gerrard would be a decent trio. There's only Henderson though as back up I think with that beautiful looking lad Spearing gone with Adam too.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Shelvey is decent much better than spearing anyway and probably adam if you take away set pieces.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> 3 months I heard on SSN yesterday. Bad times for him but Allen, Sahin & Gerrard would be a decent trio. There's only Henderson though as back up I think with that beautiful looking lad Spearing gone with Adam too.


Tbh we are better off without Spearing even as back up. I think some the kids may end up getting a go this season. Expect Suso, Sterling, Morgan, Robinson and Pacheco to at least get games


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> So you are saying our squad is better with just two strikers? And if the board are not willing to stump up an extra 2m for Dempsey then that is a joke. No point in even letting Carroll go. Also what about the Adam money? We saved 23m on wages this window so surely we had the money to pay an extra 2m for Dempsey. Rodgers has made a mistake. Not every thing is Kenny's fault. Rodgers is doing a good job but he has made a mistake and blaming it on Kenny is wrong. He had a striker and got rid of him without replacing him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it's better. You were starting Jay fucking Spearing last season. You've added quality players in Sahin and Allen.

Again, you're saving money to make up for the crazy losses from the previous regime. Getting Adam/Carroll off the wage bill is a necessity, not a luxury to add more. You still have the likes of Cole eating a huge wage too, which I bet they were trying to offload, although he was pre-kenny. So you're right, it's not all his fault, just the vast majority.

Rodgers made mistakes mainly with his comments, but IMO those were made to put pressure on the board, and I'm assuming they just didn't budge. 

He was. Carroll is a cancer to that system. Even if he improves his very presence would effect the way the team plays. Outside of losing/hoofing desperation scenario's he's completely useless for Rodgers.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn just looked at Liverpool's squad list it looks very threadbare. Senior first team players just about scratch the surface, after that it's just youth.

Thankfully Spurs have a dodgy manager who doesn't know what to do with good players.

Still very happy with our squad considering the media tried their best to sell them all off


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Of course it's better. You were starting Jay fucking Spearing last season. You've added quality players in Sahin and Allen.
> 
> Again, you're saving money to make up for the crazy losses from the previous regime. Getting Adam/Carroll off the wage bill is a necessity, not a luxury to add more. You still have the likes of Cole eating a huge wage too, which I bet they were trying to offload, although he was pre-kenny. So you're right, it's not all his fault, just the vast majority.
> 
> ...


Sorry that point wasn't clear and that is my bad. I meant with Carroll or without. It is stronger with Carroll. Get ridding of Adam and Spearing (THANK THE FUCKING LORD) for Sahin and Allen is a massive improvement. The shit in our squad is Kenny and Roy's fault but your saying there is no room for a couple of million more to replace Carroll? Then clearly the board aren't even trying to get us in the Europa and not backing Rodgers

If it is trying to put pressure on the board speaking about in public really can hurt a player confidence. We have now got two strikers in the first team. What are we going to do without them if they are injured? We have no other options.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Rangers have signed David Templeton it looks like before the window closed


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

united_07 said:


> apparently in portugal they are saying Benfica will get 50% of any future transfer fee for Javi Garcia


Its not for any transfer fee, is 50% of any transfer profit. If city trade him for 30M in the future we will get 50% for 10M (30Me - 20Me)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why oh why did the Super Cup have to be on deadline day?!

I'm sure we would have made some serious moves if we had the time to after this defeat. Fuck sake. I just hope we're good enough to be up there around Xmas. We need to buy Falcao in January though. No messing around.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

vampyr said:


> Rangers have signed David Templeton it looks like before the window closed


Money grabbing dickhead :lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Trying to decide on a English Summer Transfer Bargain 11 from this window just gone but I'm struggling to fill it up at the moment, so far I've got

GK: Jaaskelainen, Free 
DR: Maicon, £3000000	
DC: Bassong, £2500000	
DC: Chico Flores, £2000000
DL:	
MR: Kightly, £2000000
MC: Dempsey, £6000000
MC: Michu, £2000000
ML: 
FW: Pogrebnyak, Free
FW: Berbatov, £5000000

Total so far : £20000000

Feel free to fill in the gaps if you think of any good players who have moved for a cheap from this summer just gone.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Bassong at CB for 2.6 million?

Jay Rodriguez on the midfield left at 7 million? Not much there...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Money grabbing dickhead :lmao


he certainly looks happy!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

We should've got babel. Wasn't he on free?

Still annoyed we didn't sign a striker.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

How much Joe bennett cost villa or even buttner :fergie if you can't find a left back or the everton lad Oveido

Left winger Pablo Hernandez (mainly a right winger) but i think he will prove to be a good deal.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Bassong is a good shout so she's in, Buttner looks like he might have to be in by default because for the life of me I can't think of any left back who's made a move to the prem this summer and probably the same as Jay Rodriguez aswell which will make him the most expensive player in the XI


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Bassong is a good shout so *she's* in, Buttner looks like he might have to be in by default because for the life of me I can't think of any left back who's made a move to the prem this summer and probably the same as Jay Rodriguez aswell which will make him the most expensive player in the XI


:jaydamn


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> :jaydamn


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It is a sad day at Chelsea when Mikel John Obi is your best midfielder.



DESTRUCT said:


> We should've got babel. Wasn't he on free?
> 
> Still annoyed we didn't sign a striker.


If he's a free agent, you can still sign him.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Babel joined Ajax.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

For that bargain XI, Oviedo who signed for Everton is a LW/LM right? He only cost like 1.2m or something cheap.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Just found out Dempsey going to Hotspur :mark:


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Just got caught up in the transfers

Sahin to Liverpool on loan? Wow I missed alot.
Park to QPR? Not really sure what to make of this.
Lloris to Spurs is final I see. Dempsey too, nice.
Essien to Real on loan, decent pick up. 
Lucio to Juve, wow Inter is really fucked with $, shame.
Shaqiri should do well for Bayern

Everything else I already knew about, pretty entertaining transfers.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

City signed Richard Wright as well... Jesus. busy day in the admin office


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Oviedo on left side of defense in the bargain team.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Oviedo was a reported £5m.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Fucking useless final day. No striker cover and we got rid of a CM who while not great anymore can still play anhywhere in the midfield which is of great use over a season. If Torres/Sturridge get injured we are fucked in terms of strikers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

updated the first post, i THINK i got them all. waiting on some for windows that haven't closed (lass to anzhi)

very happy with our window. removed all the deadwood basically, grabbed 2 young players full of potential, replaced de jong with by all reports a better player, a pure right wing back choc full of experience, brought some pure speed to the team and GOATSUAREZ is in the squad for the game tonight :hb

and and RICHY WRIGHT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Laudrup is the GOAT and Swansea are looking great now, Michu (signing of the summer, I told you all he was awesome) is an upgrade on Gylfi and Pablo is definitely better than Sinclair. Shame they lost Joe Allen though. It's strange that more clubs aren't plucking La Liga talent, there's plenty of it and a lot of players are available for reasonable prices, it's absolutely laughable seeing players over here like Steven Fletcher, playing for a second tier team as well, going for around £15 million.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i really wanted tello


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

seb's back :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:snrub your thoughts on "young as has potential" Stefan Savic leaving?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the best move for him. confidence completely shot from last season, i hope he has a long and successful career in florence. BIG NASTY tho is apparently a star


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Forgot GOAT Savic was gone now enaldo what a dark dark day.


----------



## ffocus (Sep 1, 2012)

so city has spent 46 mil euros on players that they didn't want. 

They wanted:

Hazard
Javi Martinez
Van Persie 
De Rossi

And they got:

Javi Garcia
Rodwell
Nastasici
Sinclair
Maicon
Wright


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what awful logic. no need to even elaborate on that stupidity.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Savic leaving City is the worst deal of the window for Utd. Such a shame.

Did Fulham end getting Palacios or Huddlestone in the end? Haven't heard anything on them.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> what awful logic. no need to even elaborate on that stupidity.


Was literally thinking the same thing. CITY WANTED HAZARD AND ENDED UP WITH NASTASIC!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> seb's back :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Read the message on my sig.

I'm disappointed that Dempsey went to Spurs for 6 f'kin million when we have 25 million + 40 million + 20 odd million from last season in our bank account. Okay, 40 million spent on Podolski/Cazorla/Giroud, we still have 45 from CL money and profits alone. Jeez.

Never mind, I'm happy. Yes, I am. No, I'm not, but I can be.

Our best line-up looks something like:

Szczesny

Sagna - Koscielny/Mertesacker - Vermaelen - Gibbs

Wilshere - Arteta

Cazorla - Rosicky - Podolski

Giroud​
Looks fine, especially that midfield. But we can't bank on Wilshere finding his old form again. We also cannot bank on none of these players being injured. As soon as we lose one, we will get Arsene's sons--Diaby and Ramsey in. Diaby is less awful than Ramsey, but if we have to go back to Ramsey--we're fucked.

I want us to play Coquelin regularly until Rosicky/Wilshere returns. I really do. He's ready and he is better than Diaby and Ramsey. Please. Please. :sad:

My line-up against 'Pool:

Mannone/Szczesny

Jenkinson - Mertesacker* - Vermaelen - Gibbs

Arteta - Coqulin

Cazorla - Arshavin** - Podolski

Giroud​
* I'm unsure. I fear Suarez will put Per to shame with his speed and technique, and Kosh is back for this game. Against any other opposition, Mert is a better partner to both Vermaelen and Koscielny, but I'm tempted to give Verm and Kosh another game here.

** Please make it happen :sad: In all likelihood, not happening though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


>


enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I'm just about the only gooner that likes Big Per. I also liked Senderos though, so I'm probably just an idiot when it comes to centre-backs.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Bananas said:


> I think I'm just about the only gooner that likes Big Per. I also liked Senderos though, so I'm probably just an idiot when it comes to centre-backs.


I like Per too and I believe Per-Verm or Per-Kosh partnership is better than Kosh-Verm. I just feel that Per might find it difficult against a pacy and technically brilliant Suarez.

Against any other team (except Newcastle and ManC), I think Per would do fine.

Senderos was awful. The only thing about Arsenal that makes me happy would be that once we had Senderos at CB; Denilson playing Arteta's role, and Bendtner on the right. Sigh... At least, it's better now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still think that Senderos is a talented player, just emotionally very fragile. He let's the pressure get to him. He tended to cope well in the small games and poorly in the big games. I found that if he had his way with a forward early doors, then he'd continue to cope well with them for the rest of the game. It was the quick/physical guys he struggled with, as if they got the better of him early on, he'd just fall to pieces. Drogba, Torres and even trash like Agbonlahor used to destroy him, as they could sprint past him and he'd just panic. I also don't think he's suited to the Premier League at all, as he's always been good for Switzerland too.

tl;dr Senderos is better than Vidic but it just seems like he isn't :side:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bananas said:


> I think I'm just about the only gooner that likes Big Per. I also liked Senderos though, so I'm probably just an idiot when it comes to centre-backs.


Nope, I like him too. Most people made their mind up about him when they knew he lacked pace, but they need to be reminded that real life is not like Fifa 12.

Senderos though? :bosh


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Stringer was in love with BIG PER.

I liked Senderos too. So did Drogba :


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mertesacker is a crumbling plonk of a mess. He's awful. Any player with pace has an absolute field day against him.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think the true test is whether bananas is a fan of djo


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

A sad sad day that Savic has left city. I always just got a giggle out of him being on the team sheet. What a donkey.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

That plank Savic scored against us!:kean


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

T-C said:


> A sad sad day that Savic has left city. I always just got a giggle out of him being on the team sheet. What a donkey.


now you know how every else feels when they see andesron the fat

honestly think we have a better team than last season, + we get tevez for more than 10 games, which could very well be the difference in europe. hopefully javi, maicon and big nasty settle in well.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Steve Morison made Mertesacker look like a clown last season, STEVE FUCKING MORISON. Enough said.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> now you know how every else feels when they see andesron the fat
> 
> honestly think we have a better team than last season, + we get tevez for more than 10 games, which could very well be the difference in europe. hopefully javi, maicon and big nasty settle in well.


There is no doubt your team is better than last season. Mainly because you have Tevez available for selection.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I like Per 'cause he's German.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i think the true test is whether bananas is a fan of djo


There was a very small time frame when I thought he was decent (when he was playing alongside Squillaci and was much better in comparison), but no, I've really been a fan. He has a very annoying knack of letting the ball bounce, and losing concentration at vital moments.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


>


Heads up Rush should be back soon too :troll 

Also too much PER love in here. Havent seen anything worth while from the guy tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

More pool fans to laugh at the better :kagawa.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

my ears are burning :jordan


Not happy that we didn't sign Dempsey. Going to be a huge workload on Suarez and Borini, unless we tank in Europa and give games to Pacheco, Morgan and that bloke we got from Leverkusen. For the sake of an extra couple of million its a real shame. Its not like we're terribly short of cash after selling Adam, and loaning out Carroll and Spearing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

drogba and anelka released

LIVERPOOL SAVIOURS


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Would take either in a heart beat.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sign Drogba and Owen. Dream team :side:


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Drogba on a free :fergie.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Already rumours that Drogba might reunite with Miurinho at HALA.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Get Drogba now Rodgers and all is forgiven!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Old man :disdrogba possibly on the market, everyone wants him :hmm:




































Including me :tito


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Time for someone to start a Drogba to QPR twitter rumour.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

WWE_TNA said:


> Time for someone to start a Drogba to QPR twitter rumour.


On it already


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Get Drogba now Rodgers and all is forgiven!!!!!!!!!!


It's very unlikely Liverpool will be able to afford Drogba's wage demands judging by the tightness of the budget yesterday.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige&#153;;11965563 said:


> It's very unlikely Liverpool will be able to afford Drogba's wage demands judging by the tightness of the budget yesterday.


You are most likely right. It is more of a dream then me actually expecting it. Would be an amazing buy though


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

We should really sign Drogba. 

Would be more useful than Sanchez these days.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Drogba to West Ham, make it happen Gold/Sullivan!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Drogba is returning to where he belongs, that's the BRIDGE! :side: 

Really don't think I could swallow seeing him in another kit rather than ours. Be interesting to see where he ends up. Don't want him to sign for an EPL team though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

His agent has rubbished the claims already.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I could see Drogba going to AC Milan or the MLS


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Is the release confirmed? Can't see it on any major site tbh..


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Is Craig Gordon still without a club?





Mr. Snrub said:


> a pure right wing back *choc* full of experience


rioferdy5? :evra


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Drogba hasn't been released from Shenua or whatever the club is called.

Yep, Gordon still a free agent. Would like to see him brought here. A big improvement on Turnlol and Hilarious.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Surprised you guys didnt try come in for Reina Joel. Im sure £15m plus Sturridge would have done it :arry


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

for some reason the Henriquez signing hasnt be officially announced, but he was in the team photo yesterday


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> for some reason the Henriquez signing hasnt be officially announced, but he was in the team photo yesterday


:lol :lol, get a smiley of this shit.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> Drogba hasn't been released from Shenua or whatever the club is called.


But...but...but Twitter said so.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Rodgers admits he never would've let Carroll go if he didn't think a striker wasn't coming in to replace him and that he'll look at Owen.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

united_07 said:


> for some reason the Henriquez signing hasnt be officially announced, but he was in the team photo yesterday


that is pretty frightening :|


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Nige&#153;;11968672 said:


> Rodgers admits he never would've let Carroll go if he didn't think a striker wasn't coming in to replace him and that he'll look at Owen.


So proves he would have rather kept Carroll. At least he admits his mistake. I hate to say this but I hope we get owen. At least he can finish.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Drogba coming back to Europe would be awesome, preferably Chelsea or Madrid. He wants to work with Jose again for years now, if they can't afford him in Shanghai, I can see him signing with Madrid.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Turkish transfer window is still open and Fenerbahce say they are in negotiations to sign MRLSH. Now I'm not his biggest fan but right now we only have Lampard, Mikel, Romeu and MRLSH. We can't really let him go. Why the hell couldn't Fener come in last week?!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently Witsel is going to Zenit as well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> apparently Witsel is going to Zenit as well


That's fucking terrible :no:

Who the hell are we going to buy next summer then?!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bemused as to why the european windows dont just all close at the same time


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> That's fucking terrible :no:
> 
> Who the hell are we going to buy next summer then?!












You rang? 

I'm with Kiz wouldnt it make sense to just shut all the windows at the same time?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Looking through the first few pages of a thread like this is always full of entertainment.



Redead said:


> hazard can fuck off. talented yes, but jeez, what an attitude. get over yourself





Joel said:


> Fuck Hazard. He'll be looking for his next move unless he goes to Madrid/Barca this summer. Get me Lavezzi please.


:hazard


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Looking through the first few pages of a thread like this is always full of entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:stuff


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> apparently Witsel is going to Zenit as well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Looking through the first few pages of a thread like this is always full of entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the night we won the CL. Clearly I was high :jordan


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just realised, with owen probably off to stoke, his first game will be vs us.

he's going to score too enaldo


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Wanted pool to get owen for the laughs.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Now rumours of Hulk to Zenit as well


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

united_07 said:


> Now rumours of Hulk to Zenit as well


:lol :lol Zenit following the PSG blueprint.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MRLSH having his medical. Fee believed to be around €10m.






Leave the memories alone.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

So if this Hulk stuff is true how much will he cost and how much have they paid for Witsel?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If the Hulk deal is real then they are paying €50m. Thank God we weren't that stupid.

If the Witsel deal is real then they are activating his release clause, which is €40m. Probably over priced, but I rate the man. Would have loved him at Chelsea.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

90m euros in one day on two players, well fuck me.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel, where's Mereiles heading to? Who do we have left? Essien gone, Mereiles gone.. wtf are we doing?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meireles is going to Fenerbahce.

Lamaprd, Mikel, Romeu and I guess Ramires will be used there now. Not ideal really, but the club hopefully have some sort of plan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Oscar's time to step up and shine!


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

The rumor in belgium about witsel trade is 27M more 25% of the profit for a future transfer, other sources say 40Meuros

As for hulk, its said to be 52Meuros.

All rumors for now.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Van Der Wiel has signed for PSG who needed a right back, fee is 6m€ and he will be on 3.6m per year.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Interesting. Seems the club is fully focused on the rebuilding thing. If that's it, I'm fine with it as it's gonna mean more playing time for the young lads. I really want to see Romeu play as much as possible. Think he's a huge prospect with a lot of room to improve over time.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

ABKiss said:


> Van Der Wiel has signed for PSG who needed a right back, fee is 6m€ and he will be on 3.6m per year.


what's that now? £120m spent :| just crazy!


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Zenit St Petersburg have confirmed the signing Hulk from Porto, who earlier rejected a €50 million deal


whoa!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Crazy signing, shame though. He's one of the few players I would like to see play in person.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That Hulk transfer is hilarious.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

> Zenit St Petersburg have signed highly-rated Brazilian forward Hulk from FC Porto on a five-year contract.
> 
> Hulk is believed to be a long-time target of Chelsea but the Russian giants have ended speculation linking him with a Stamford Bridge move after confirming their swoop for the forward on their official website on Monday evening.
> 
> The club did not disclose the transfer fee but reports claim they have parted with €50million (£39.6m) to secure the frontman.


:|


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

vampyr said:


> what's that now? £120m spent :| just crazy!


147m€ spent, 9m€ for players sold.

Ezequiel Lavezzi ( Napoli, 26 M€ )
G. van der Wiel ( Ajax, 6 M€ )
Lucas Moura ( São Paulo, 40 M€ )
M. Verratti ( Pescara, 12 M€ )
Thiago Silva ( Milan AC, 42 M€ )
Z. Ibrahimović ( Milan AC, 21 M€ )


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Witsel to Zenit has been confirmed


oh and further proof Angelo Henriquez has been signed, official nike ad from chile 'The devils receive their angel'


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Zenit are spending alot atm!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ABKiss said:


> 147m€ spent, 9m€ for players sold.
> 
> Ezequiel Lavezzi ( Napoli, 26 M€ )
> G. van der Wiel ( Ajax, 6 M€ )
> ...


They're all good value deals imo, apart from Lucas.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

reports in russia that Zenit now want Nani for 40m


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Sterling or Euro?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

united_07 said:


> reports in russia that Zenit now want Nani for 40m


s***s getting real!



Seb said:


> They're all good value deals imo, apart from Lucas.


I need to watch more ligue 1 I want to see this team!


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Oficial values

Witsel was sold for 40Meuros the release clause
Hulk was sold for 40Meuros for the 85% of the economic part porto had and zenit will be resposible to pay the other parts


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Zenit BUYING ALL OF THE PLAYERS. ALL OF THEM.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Just all of the players Chelsea wanted 8*D


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Jesus christ where did Zenit get all this money from?


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Jesus christ where did Zenit get all this money from?


Mafia.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Oil.

Where else?


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

united_07 said:


> reports in russia that Zenit now want Nani for 40m


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Just all of the players Chelsea wanted 8*D


I wish we wanted Witsel. Unfortunately we seem to think Lampard and Mikel are untouchable :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Silva was what, 35 million? Aguero, 38?

If Nani went for 40...

:kenny


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Silva was what, 35 million? Aguero, 38?
> 
> If Nani went for 40...
> 
> :kenny


But hulk, Lucas and witsel going for just as much if not more (not sure if it's 40 euros or not) is fine :terry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Nah. Those suck too. 

Tranfer market is broken.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think we all know whos fault it is

:torres enaldo :ibra


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Silva was what, 35 million? Aguero, 38?
> 
> If Nani went for 40...
> 
> :kenny


I assume you mean David Silva? If so, he was around £26m.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Silva only went for 26 million?

Holy fuck. That's like...fair value.

Though. I'd certainly pay 35 million for him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if already announced here, but meireles has gone to fenerbache.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So if Nani goes for 40 million euros that would mean Sturridge will go for what...50 millions? AMIRITE JOEL?

:troll


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Hulk for 40mil where we sign Santi Cazorla for £12 million. Arsène knows best.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Zenit making DEM DEALS that no one in their right mind would make


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> Zenit making DEM DEALS that no one in their right mind would make


:arry


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If Zenit make a 40million offer for Nani then I'll drag the inconsistent shithouse there myself.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

40 million for Nani would be crazy.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Will laugh when they get killed by the first decent team they face in the CL.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

40 million for Nani should be taken in a heartbeat. Jesus christ, Zenit would regret that. 

Someone aware me on how Zenit got all this money?


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Jesus christ where did Zenit get all this money from?


owned by some energy company...crazy money!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RockCold said:


> Hulk for 40mil where we sign Santi Cazorla for £12 million. Arsène knows best.


yeah he'd be great for running a business. shame its a football club


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Not to our boardroom it's not.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/8049371/Ronaldo-reasons-remain-unclear

could he leave madrid? if so where would he go...still at prime age...to young for MLS


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

vampyr said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12691/8049371/Ronaldo-reasons-remain-unclear
> 
> could he leave madrid? if so where would he go...still at prime age...to young for MLS


PSG would be my guess.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> :arry


i said right mind

ironically zenit are owned by a company who sponsor uefa. plz platini be critical of them and psg like you have of us. ohwait, you have a relative at psg and zenit have a major uefa sponsor.

http://www.uefa.com/uefa/events/marketing/news/newsid=1839761.html

gazprom is the company that owns zenit


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> PSG would be my guess.


Or Man City


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this from Tony Evans from the times, who is a liverpool fan and reliable when it comes to liverpool, he was on 5live yesterday and a quote from it



> "They had a deal for Sturridge done for a year on loan then to buy him. Rodgers pulled the plug on it"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:kenny. Kinda find that hard to believe without more info tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i read sturridge rejected liverpool, which makes more sense


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

I find it hard to believe we'd be willing to ship Sturridge off to Liverpool when we only have two strikers in our squad. Unless we were going to sign a big name player it makes no sense.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

united_07 said:


> just seen this from Tony Evans from the times, who is a liverpool fan and reliable when it comes to liverpool, he was on 5live yesterday and a quote from it


Hmm I can't see Chelsea doing that deal as they would as short as we are now. Though if this is true then Rodgers well done :kenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if it's from a pool fan it's most likely written from the perspective of not wanting to embarrass the club further by saying he rejected them, instead that liverpool rejected him, which i doubt very muchly.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Apparently we were going to get Remy and then loan Sturridge out to Liverpool, but Sturridge only wanted to leave on a permanent transfer, so rejected it, which meant our Remy deal fell through.

Fuck Chelsea for this. Sturridge is definitely gone when his contract is up now. He'll go to a new club and be a great player and we'll look foolish as usual.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

will laugh if he comes back to us for free.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Come on Roman, you won a court case for $6.5billion, now spend £100m on Ronaldo and £100m on Falcao and we're laughing...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

actually atletico would be laughing if you paid 100 mil for a guy with a 43 mil release clause ique2


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah but thats how Chelsea does business when it comes to signing strikers...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Doubt that Ronaldo would join any other English team, tho I could see him joining PSG for obscene money.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't know why but I could see him going back to man utd.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol he wont leave madrid. it's just a cry to get more money/attention


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> Apparently we were going to get Remy and then loan Sturridge out to Liverpool, but Sturridge only wanted to leave on a permanent transfer, so rejected it, which meant our Remy deal fell through.
> 
> Fuck Chelsea for this. Sturridge is definitely gone when his contract is up now. He'll go to a new club and be a great player and we'll look foolish as usual.


makes more sense than Rodgers rejecting him, still makes me sad.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah what Kiz/Joel said defo sounds more realistic than us rejecting Sturridge right after loaning Carroll out. 

Wouldnt be surprised if Chelsea really pushed for Falcao next summer. Would make sense too. Can't see Ronaldo going to them or any other English club though tbh. Same time though I cant imagine him in the french league. Honestly like Kiz I only see him staying at Madrid for now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Apparently we were going to get Remy and then loan Sturridge out to Liverpool, but Sturridge only wanted to leave on a permanent transfer, so rejected it, which meant our Remy deal fell through.
> 
> Fuck Chelsea for this. Sturridge is definitely gone when his contract is up now. He'll go to a new club and be a great player and we'll look foolish as usual.


He'll never learn to be a great player if he doesnt learn to pass

and as for sturridge, he'll get his chance this year. torres cant, and shouldnt, play every game

and yeah, i agree with snrub. enaldo is just being a crybaby girlpants looking for attention and money. he wont leave


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the thing with penaldo is that due to new tax laws coming into spain (and france) thanks to their dire economies, the tax on high income earners like penaldo is raising from 7% to a mega 52%, just over half his disposable weekly income will be taken away. which is why he's pulling this little bitch shit, so he can negotiate a bigger contract to try and get back closer to what he was earning before the tax.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Michael Owen has signed for Stoke


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

never thought id hear that. stoke? seriously?



Mr. Snrub said:


> the thing with penaldo is that due to new tax laws coming into spain (and france) thanks to their dire economies, the tax on high income earners like penaldo is raising from 7% to a mega 52%, just over half his disposable weekly income will be taken away. which is why he's pulling this little bitch shit, so he can negotiate a bigger contract to try and get back closer to what he was earning before the tax.


this cant be good for madrid.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

liverpool have asked del piero to not sign with sydney fc before hearing their offer, according to sky italia


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He'll be a good signing for them as long as they don't drop Walters or Crouch for him in the first team. *


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Have Witsel or Hulk called going to Zenit an exciting "Project" yet? Seems common amongst alot of players these days.


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *He'll be a good signing for them as long as they don't drop Walters or Crouch for him in the first team. *


I don't know about that.

Neither Walters or Crouch have started the season particularly well and we need more goals in the side.

Seems that Owen will be on 30k a week (with added bonuses for playing) so I guess it's not a bad signing.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *He'll be a good signing for them as long as they don't drop Walters or Crouch for him in the first team. *


How Walters is still in our first team let alone the premiership is beyond me. He's probably the fittest footballer on the planet but with the ability of a league 2 player.

Interesting to see if Owen fits in well, I think he'll surprise a few people. After such a wank season last year (other than europa) things are starting to look up for Stoke fans.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> the thing with penaldo is that due to new tax laws coming into spain (and france) thanks to their dire economies, the tax on high income earners like penaldo is raising from 7% to a mega 52%, just over half his disposable weekly income will be taken away. which is why he's pulling this little bitch shit, so he can negotiate a bigger contract to try and get back closer to what he was earning before the tax.


Well, first of all, 23% to 50%.
2nd of all, no, that already happened in 2010 for everyone earning more than half a million euros or something.
and 3rd, most footballers at Real Madrid and many other clubs are paid a certain amount *after tax*, meaning the football club pays the tax, not the player.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> the thing with penaldo is that due to new tax laws coming into spain (and france) thanks to their dire economies, the tax on high income earners like penaldo is raising from 7% to a mega 52%, just over half his disposable weekly income will be taken away. which is why he's pulling this little bitch shit, so he can negotiate a bigger contract to try and get back closer to what he was earning before the tax.


Pretty much all of this is wrong. The tax change won't affect Ronaldo at all, it will hurt Madrid though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Walters is great. No reason why he should get dropped. Terrific workhouse and has more quality on ball than people give him credit for. Owen's good rotation to them 2. Massive improvement as an alternative on Jones and Jerome. Be surprised if he plays 90 minutes for Stoke in any game.*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> liverpool have asked del piero to not sign with sydney fc before hearing their offer, according to sky italia


:lmao really?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Thus whole Ronaldo thing is blown way out of proportion.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Thus whole Ronaldo thing is blown way out of proportion.


He's the mastermind of all that's going on right now. What does he expect?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Del Piero confirmed to Sydney FC. Biggest ever signing in A-League history. 2 years with the option of a 3rd.

http://www.footballaustralia.com.au/news-display/confirmed---del-piero-deal-done/48925


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

massive signing. absolutely massive. especially with the huge juventus/italian presence in australia. will definitely be watching sydney games now.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Owen should be a great signing for Stoke, if there is anyone who you want in the box to get on the end of their aerial play its Owen.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Henriquez deal finally officially announced on the official website, he is going to wear the number 21


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think I've heard more about Henriquez then he will play :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would love to know how he got international clearance but nir biton couldn't


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Very exciting to have del piero in the a league. Will definitely go watch some of his matches.

Finally henriquez announced. He's only 18 and probably won't see much of him this season.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> would love to know how he got international clearance but nir biton couldn't


'special talent' work permit :webb

already plays for Chile u-23s despite only just turning 18, has scored 21 goals in 18 games for the various youth chile teams


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maybe nir should've stood there and started drooling to try and get a special talent permit ique2

the special talent thing is a bit of a subjective ruling. nir was very impressive in our trial games, still only 20, but didn't qualify. sad, means the kid will struggle to get a move to a bigger club due to reasons outside of football.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> maybe nir should've stood there and started drooling to try and get a special talent permit ique2
> 
> the special talent thing is a bit of a subjective ruling. nir was very impressive in our trial games, still only 20, but didn't qualify. sad, means the kid will struggle to get a move to a bigger club due to reasons outside of football.


chelsea managed to get one for lucas piazon, despite him not even playing a proper game for São Paulo, im pretty sure it was the same with rafael and fabio if i remember right


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah we missed out on one for mcdonald mariga too. might not have been a bad thing with hindsight 8*D

however, CONSPIRACY CONSPIRACY


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this, for the reason why del piero turned down liverpool



> Del Piero's agent- "As a real Juventus fan, he said no to #lfc out of respect and memory of Heysel."



tbh im glad he didnt go to liverpool, always been my favourite non-united player


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Actually going to attend Sydney games now. Maybe. If they don't clash with NRL/Rugby Union games i want to watch :troll


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

really thought Del Piero would end up in the MLS.

Shame.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

United have rubbished the Neymar rumours.

Shame. We could've doubled our money their :delboysmiley


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Triple HBK said:


> Del Piero confirmed to Sydney FC. Biggest ever signing in A-League history. 2 years with the option of a 3rd.
> 
> http://www.footballaustralia.com.au/news-display/confirmed---del-piero-deal-done/48925


Fantastic signing for them. Glad he didn't went to Liverpool.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

As if we'd be in for Neymar when we already have Rooney/RVP/Kagawa/Welbeck/Hernandez. Never believed it.

So are all the transfer windows shut now for Russia, Turkey too etc?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Think Russia's is open for just about another half day or so.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

> BLACKBURN Rovers boss Steve Kean has admitted he had not seen his trio of deadline day signings play live before they arrived at Ewood Park.
> 
> Portuguese defender Nuno Henrique and midfielder Diogo Rosado, and Polish goalkeeper Grzegorz Sandomierski, were all signed last Friday, with Kean admitting he had little to do with their arrival.
> 
> ...


:kean


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> Zenit St Petersburg have confirmed they are negotiating for the £25 million capture of Manchester United winger Nani.
> 
> The Russian transfer window closes on Thursday, and Zenit are determined to add a couple of big names to their squad, with Nani and Joao Moutinho their two top targets.
> 
> ...


Please don't go Nani.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Please don't and find some form and consistencey Nani and score a belter vs chelski again. Just don't go missing in other games.

The less Welbeck on the left the better for his sake and the team's. Nani on top form will be Uniteds top performer along with scholes/RVP, just that top form doesn't come often enough apart from a couple of season's back.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

25 million for Nani? Take the money and run.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

the russian transfer window ends in 30 mins, so i cant see it happening, wouldnt want it anyway, as there wouldnt be a replacement for him


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

According to Zenit it fell through due to excessive wage demands.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Please don't go Nani.












:fergie


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> According to Zenit it fell through due to excessive wage demands.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19487663



> Blackburn Rovers manager Steve Kean has admitted he has not seen any of his three deadline day signings play live.
> Kean told BBC Radio Lancashire that Grzegorz Sandomierski, Nuno Henrique and Diogo Rosado were all recommended by global advisor Shebby Singh.
> "They're in the club now and we can have a real look at them," said Kean. "I've not seen them play live.


As the resident Blackburn fan, thought I'd bring this up for you..

:kean​


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

What the hell has happened to Zenit anyway? I know they always had money but damn, they've been spending money like a boss this window.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Mozza said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/19487663
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw it yesterday and posted my disgust to whoever posted in the other thread. It's a joke but not a surprise or even that bad compared to some of the things that have happened. What really annoys me is that we have some really good prospects on the verge of the first team that Shebby Singh talked about at the Fans' Forum last month. He was talking up the likes of Raheem Hanley, Ryan Edwards, Anthony O'Connor & Josh Morris, yet he's the one responsible for bringing in youngsters from Portugal no one's heard of who are going to rival these homegrown players. Those youngsters must be furious. What's it going to do to their confidence to see the likes of Fabio Nunes, Paulo Jorge, Edinho, Nuno Henrique brought in? Anybody heard of them? Na thought not. We've obviously got some agent doing us over or offering Kean & Shebby a Portuguese villa.

The whole club's a joke. We've got no commercial sponsors now, shirt sponsor or club sponsor. Our gates are the lowest they've been in 20 years and our season ticket sales have dropped from 18,000 to less than 7,000 in two years. This false start to the season only helps cements the position Kean shouldn't have. We've thrown away three leads we've had in just four games, holding on once and managing to claw one back.

Kean doesn't have a tactical brain in that smug head of his. We should've held on at Ipswich, were in complete control and we sat back for the second half, inviting them onto us, then Kean comes out after and says we defended too deep when he had the power to change that. All he had to do was tell his players to push up, difficult! Hull was 50-50 and we managed to get the goal with Robbo keeping us in it. Leicester was fortunate too. They had a clear goal ruled out and our first should've been given offside. Saturday we're 2-0 up at Leeds, and even though their first two goals were clearly fouls on our players, we again sat back and let another lead get away. Thankfully we managed to claw out an equaliser late on from a terrific piece of improvisation from Rochina.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe you have a new Bebe in the squad nige, :fergie.


Haribo good vids remember both of them goals fondly, also the sex pass from Evans in the first vid.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

All these rumours of Falcao wanting to play for Real Madrid makes me rage.

Thank god it will likely never happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dat atletico 2 madrid tax

i remember when madrid wanted aguero

good times


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

When Athletfco sell him they will put the same clause they put on Aguero stating that he cannot be sold to Real Madrid.

I remember reading about it, but sure if it's true or not.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> "I have started my fifth season at Everton," Fellaini told Het Nieuwsblad.
> 
> "This will be one of my last seasons. I have seen everything.
> 
> "In January, or at the end of the season, I will look for another club or league."


:vince


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Maybe we can trade Cesc for him.

(semi-srs)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cant wait till we buy him


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Players coming out a month into the season saying they would like to leave always confuses me, hopefully for everton it was taking out of context otherwise well done Fellaini you cunt.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

We'll have him at Spurs with his buddies Vertonghen and Dembele.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ I'm sure he's looking to move forwards no sideways.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Chelsea finished 5th last season, with Spurs finishing 4th.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Parison Sapphire said:


> Chelsea finished 5th last season, with Spurs finishing 4th.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Parison Sapphire said:


> Chelsea finished 5th last season, with Spurs finishing 4th.


Wrong. We finished 6th. Ha!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im sure he'd rather play with CAPTAIN GOAT


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Wrong. We finished 6th. Ha!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh please. City would try to sign him and end up buying some cheap second hand knock off :jay2

And still win the league ...enaldo

PENALDO's been censored! :jose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if that cheap second hand knock off is javi garcia quality then sign me up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We shall see how much quality he is, Mr. Snrub. We shall see.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He was certainly never good enough for Madrid anyway. He seemed decent in the role at Osasuna but I don't watch the Portuguese stuff much. If he has improved hugely then fair play. Witsel was by far the better player any time I saw Benfica but I'm still sure Garcia would get in our midfield.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

EDIT - Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so it's all come from an arsenal fan who apparently spoke to wenger :lol

whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Theo out in January supposedly, it should be gervinho.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Liverpool in for Goldberg. Proven goalscorer and strong on the ball. 35 million should be enough


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I heard Swansea are in for Great Khali as a short term replacement for Vorm. That video says he was strong so he can parry shots and he's 7'2 so will block most of the goal to boot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

pato played 70 minutes today

they'll need to keep him healthy to sell him for a decent price in january


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

In a lot of papers/ on a lot of news sites today that we've agreed to sign Moussa Sissoko from Toulouse on a pre contract in January. I've heard a lot of good things about him but my european football knowledge isn't that vast. Now we have to hope he gets through the full season without a serious injury. 

Moar Frenchmen. Moar midfielders.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Liverpool in for Goldberg. Proven goalscorer and strong on the ball. 35 million should be enough


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> In a lot of papers/ on a lot of news sites today that we've agreed to sign Moussa Sissoko from Toulouse on a pre contract in January. I've heard a lot of good things about him but my european football knowledge isn't that vast. Now we have to hope he gets through the full season without a serious injury.
> 
> Moar Frenchmen. Moar midfielders.



FM legend, lucky gits if true.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Moussa is a good player, pretty much an all round midfielder, nice signing for Newcastle if true.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Only thing i know about Sissoko is that he's a beast on FM.


----------

